# Sticky  NBA Thread



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

Here we goooooooooooooo


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

Gordon Hayward carted off. 

Fuck.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

Jesus of fuck that Hayward injury was hard to watch live.

Chico, you can call off our bet if you'd like.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

yep... fuck. there's goes the season


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

Oh my god Gordon


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

It's obvious that it's a broken ankle.

I don't think he will miss the entire season.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

Damn, Prayers for Gordon Hayward! That makes you sick to your stomach as a fan no matter who you root for! I wanted to rewind to see exactly how it happened but couldn't bring myself to do it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo

*NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



American_Nightmare said:


> It's obvious that it's a broken ankle.
> 
> I don't think he will miss the entire season.



I would wish that's all but from what I saw his whole leg was not supposed to point that way.  I'm thinking he broke his leg and ankle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

Golden State Warriors will once again win the NBA Championship.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

I am not a big follower of NBA but did not something like what happened to Hayward happen either last year or year before? I mean a guy making his debut for his new team in the first game and get seriously injured almost right off the bat.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*

as a celtics fan, that was obviously depressing. silver lining is this will accelerate the development of brown and tatum, and hopefully hayward is back in form by the playoffs.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



Hencheman_21 said:


> I am not a big follower of NBA but did not something like what happened to Hayward happen either last year or year before? I mean a guy making his debut for his new team in the first game and get seriously injured almost right off the bat.


You talkin about Bogut?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



shutupchico said:


> as a celtics fan, that was obviously depressing. silver lining is this will accelerate the development of brown and tatum, and hopefully hayward is back in form by the playoffs.


Does our bet still stand?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



Seneca said:


> You talkin about Bogut?


I think he means Paul George.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



shutupchico said:


> as a celtics fan, that was obviously depressing. silver lining is this will accelerate the development of brown and tatum, and hopefully hayward is back in form by the playoffs.


Brown seems to have really developed and Tatum getting a double double in his first professional game is fantastic. If they can put up these kinds of numbers consistently the team will be better than advertised. Marcus Morris should be back soon and then it's a matter of retooling.

This is obviously a huge blow to their season and they could end up being middle of the pack if these things don't pan out but if a few things go their way the Hayward injury could just end up being a bump in the road.

Fuck Charles Barkley!


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



AlternateDemise said:


> Does our bet still stand?


nah, i think the c's are really longshots now. even if hayward manages to get back this year, he won't be right. it would have to be like +600 on a $50 bet. so if you won, i give u $50, if i win, u give me $300. that's still probably being generous.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> Brown seems to have really developed and Tatum getting a double double in his first professional game is fantastic. If they can put up these kinds of numbers consistently the team will be better than advertised. Marcus Morris should be back soon and then it's a matter of retooling.
> 
> This is obviously a huge blow to their season and they could end up being middle of the pack if these things don't pan out but if a few things go their way the Hayward injury could just end up being a bump in the road.
> 
> Fuck Charles Barkley!


yep, there's "positives" that can come from this(or any negative situation really), but i'm tired of thinking long term for the celtics. this was the year they were going to be able to get to the finals, and now once again we have to wait. it just sucks knowing the team u root for doesn't have a realistic chance at a title.


----------



## DELETE

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

How the fuck does a whole season go down the drain that quickly.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

GO WIZ

Also that Hayward injury was nasty.


----------



## DELETE

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure if the Hayward injury hurts or helps the chances of Kyrie having a breakout season.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

1. What happened to Gordon Hayward was disturbing, granted that is part and parcel of playing basketball but noone wants that to happen and it's sad that for the first game of the season in a new team he gets carted out. I pray and wish him well that he comes back stronger.

2. Swaggy P looking good in his first regular season game, they lost by one though since KD's release was way too late. What most people I was watching with was talking about though was this one







:lol


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



shutupchico said:


> nah, i think the c's are really longshots now. even if hayward manages to get back this year, he won't be right. it would have to be like +600 on a $50 bet. so if you won, i give u $50, if i win, u give me $300. that's still probably being generous.


I'm not going to take money from you over this. It wouldn't be fair. I'll give you your $300 IF the Celtics can manage to knock off Cleveland. But if Cleveland wins, I don't want your money.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

good guy AD. :mj2


maybe y'all should stop betting money. :mj


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Feel sorry for Hayward and the Celtics. Still laughing at the Portis/Mirotic news tho

*PREDICTIONS*

*EAST*
1. Cavs
2. Wizards
3. Celtics
4. Bucks
5. Raptors
6. Hornets
7. Heat
8. Pistons
9. 76ers
10. Magic
11. Knicks
12. Pacers
13. Nets
14. Hawks
15. Bulls

*WEST*
1. Warriors
2. Rockets
3. Spurs
4. OKC
5. Jazz
6. Trail Blazers
7. Clippers
8. Nuggets
9. Timberwolves
10. Grizzlies
11. Pelicans
12. Mavericks
13. Lakers
14. Suns
15. Kings

MVP: James Harden
ROTY: Dennis Smith JR
DPOTY: Rudy Gobert
6TH MAN: Eric Gordon
MOST IMPROVED: LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## nyelator

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DA said:


> Feel sorry for Hayward and the Celtics. Still laughing at the Portis/Mirotic news tho
> 
> *PREDICTIONS*
> 
> *EAST*
> 1. Cavs
> 2. Wizards
> 3. Celtics
> 4. Bucks
> 5. Raptors
> 6. Hornets
> 7. Heat
> 8. Pistons
> 9. 76ers
> 10. Magic
> 11. Knicks
> 12. Pacers
> 13. Nets
> 14. Hawks
> 15. Bulls
> 
> *WEST*
> 1. Warriors
> 2. Rockets
> 3. Spurs
> 4. OKC
> 5. Jazz
> 6. Trail Blazers
> 7. Clippers
> 8. Nuggets
> 9. Timberwolves
> 10. Grizzlies
> 11. Pelicans
> 12. Mavericks
> 13. Lakers
> 14. Suns
> 15. Kings
> 
> MVP: James Harden
> ROTY: Dennis Smith JR
> DPOTY: Rudy Gobert
> 6TH MAN: Eric Gordon
> MOST IMPROVED: LaMarcus Aldridge


i would put the Nuggets higher than the Clippers


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers are 8th seed.

Rookie of the Year: Lonzo Ball


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I think Hayward was going to have a big year for the Celtics. Gutted to see what happened there. But I think Brown will have a breakout season, I think that kid can be a star.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



Seneca said:


> You talkin about Bogut?


YES!! That is it. Thank you. Pretty much same situation. First game with new team and real horrible injury early in the game that is probably season ending. It was last year, have to wait and see about this one.


----------



## I AM Glacier

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Poor Hayward.

Was supposed to be a break out season for him, now he'll never be the same.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



Hencheman_21 said:


> YES!! That is it. Thank you. Pretty much same situation. First game with new team and real horrible injury early in the game that is probably season ending. It was last year, have to wait and see about this one.


To be fair, Bogut was a mid season acquisition and a sudden one at that. And at best, he was going to be a role player on 20 minutes a night. 

Hayward was signed in the offseason, giving plenty of time of anticipation and build up to the moment he steps out on the floor with Boston. He was expected to be Boston's second best player. And he was coming off of arguably his best season.

This is simply heartbreaking stuff. I don't think Boston had any legitimate chance of beating Cleveland, but in the end that isn't what's important. This is a injury that could potentially impact Hayward as a player going forward. Hopefully that won't be the case and he can come back strong from this. Bogut is already well past his all-NBA third team days. Gordon's still in his prime.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



Run CMC said:


> I think he means Paul George.


No he meant Bogut


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Watching the 6ers, embiids line once he plays full minutes will be ridiculous


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DA said:


> Feel sorry for Hayward and the Celtics. Still laughing at the Portis/Mirotic news tho
> 
> *PREDICTIONS*
> 
> *EAST*
> 1. Cavs
> 2. Wizards
> 3. Celtics
> 4. Bucks
> 5. Raptors
> 6. Hornets
> 7. Heat
> 8. Pistons
> 9. 76ers
> 10. Magic
> 11. Knicks
> 12. Pacers
> 13. Nets
> 14. Hawks
> 15. Bulls
> 
> *WEST*
> 1. Warriors
> 2. Rockets
> 3. Spurs
> 4. OKC
> 5. Jazz
> 6. Trail Blazers
> 7. Clippers
> 8. Nuggets
> 9. Timberwolves
> 10. Grizzlies
> 11. Pelicans
> 12. Mavericks
> 13. Lakers
> 14. Suns
> 15. Kings
> 
> MVP: James Harden
> ROTY: Dennis Smith JR
> DPOTY: Rudy Gobert
> 6TH MAN: Eric Gordon
> MOST IMPROVED: LaMarcus Aldridge


Hello

I forgot how bad the Suns are

*WEST*
1. Warriors
2. Rockets
3. Spurs
4. OKC
5. Jazz
6. Trail Blazers
7. Clippers
8. Nuggets
9. Timberwolves
10. Grizzlies
11. Pelicans
12. Mavericks
13. Lakers
14. Kings






15. Suns


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Suns losing by 48 at home.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

My gawd, Suns. How you lose that bad at home? To a Blazers team without Damian Lillard! Ring dah bell!


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

FIrst Gordon now Lin. :mj2


----------



## DOPA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Pretty optimistic with the Sixers this year, we looked pretty damn good against the Wizards, competitive all the way to the end. Simmons looks damn good, Fultz needs some work but has potential, hopefully Embiid can stay healthy this time around......we need to get better at closing out games but that will come with experience. Covington had a great shooting game yesterday.

Don't think we'll reach the playoffs this year but it will be close if everyone can stay healthy. It will at least be fun to watch (Y).


----------



## DELETE

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I cant be the only one that noticed they played Sami Zayn's theme during the wizards vs 6ers game right?


----------



## DOPA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DELETE said:


> I cant be the only one that noticed they played Sami Zayn's theme during the wizards vs 6ers game right?


No I noticed that too :lol. That was quite amusing.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



AlternateDemise said:


> To be fair, Bogut was a mid season acquisition and a sudden one at that. And at best, he was going to be a role player on 20 minutes a night.
> 
> Hayward was signed in the offseason, giving plenty of time of anticipation and build up to the moment he steps out on the floor with Boston. He was expected to be Boston's second best player. And he was coming off of arguably his best season.
> 
> This is simply heartbreaking stuff. I don't think Boston had any legitimate chance of beating Cleveland, but in the end that isn't what's important. This is a injury that could potentially impact Hayward as a player going forward. Hopefully that won't be the case and he can come back strong from this. Bogut is already well past his all-NBA third team days. Gordon's still in his prime.


Yea I thought it was start of season but it was after signing mid season. Shows how little I follow NBA. Just thought the connection of bad injury in debut was weird.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Holy shit I thought Lonzo was injured when I saw the thread title


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DELETE said:


> I'm not sure if the Hayward injury hurts or helps the chances of Kyrie having a breakout season.


kyrie's already broken out, he's an established star. hayward's injury has set up jaylen brown to have the breakout season.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm not going to take money from you over this. It wouldn't be fair. I'll give you your $300 IF the Celtics can manage to knock off Cleveland. But if Cleveland wins, I don't want your money.


why would u want to take even a tiny risk giving me $300, and not getting anything back in return? we can just call it off. sounds like hayward will be out the remainder of the year, although they may just be saying that so the media doesn't ask about it every game for the rest of the season.


----------



## RKing85

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

I love how Boston announced that Gordon will be undergoing surgery.

Yeah, no shit.

I know it's only been 26 minutes, but give Toronto the championship now!


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA - Regular Season Discussion*



shutupchico said:


> why would u want to take even a tiny risk giving me $300, and not getting anything back in return? we can just call it off. sounds like hayward will be out the remainder of the year, although they may just be saying that so the media doesn't ask about it every game for the rest of the season.


Because the fact that you still even think Boston has a chance, let alone had a chance to begin with even with Hayward, makes me feel sorry for you. I get it, you love Boston. You're a homer, and that's by no means a bad thing. But your lack of knowledge regarding Irving's game, who you somehow think is the missing piece Boston needed, as well as basketball in general, has resulted in you being absolutely 100% convinced that Boston was going to come out on top if they were fully healthy, when in reality it was a very unlikely scenario that not many people envisioned, and there's a reason for that. 

In other words, I am pitying you. I should have pitied you at the time I took this bet, but instead I was laughing my ass off with four other guys in the chatbox who all thought you were crazy for taking this bet. But if I do in fact somehow and someway still lose in the end, then I am going to punish myself and give you $300 for it.


----------



## shutupchico

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

that doesn't make sense though. there is no longer a bet, so there is nothing for u to lose. if u want to play russian roulette, i won't stop u, but i don't expect u to actually send me money even if the c's win.


----------



## shutupchico

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

lakers look like a mess. that pick next year gonna be a good one.


----------



## Master Bate

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



CesaroSwing said:


> Holy shit I thought Lonzo was injured when I saw the thread title


First time clicking on an NBA thread in here and it was cause of that reason lol


----------



## Chrome

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Markkanen with a solid debut tonight.









Portis knocking Mirotic the fuck out was a blessing in disguise, as no doubt Mirotic would've started and messed with Markkanen's minutes.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



CesaroSwing said:


> Holy shit I thought Lonzo was injured when I saw the thread title


He played like he was vs. the Clippers.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Teodosic arrived to the NBA guys :mark: . And he had a great debut, in my opinion


----------



## DELETE

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Damn Lonzo got locked down lmao.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



shutupchico said:


> that doesn't make sense though. there is no longer a bet, so there is nothing for u to lose. if u want to play russian roulette, i won't stop u, but i don't expect u to actually send me money even if the c's win.


Your reasoning for how Boston could have beaten Cleveland didn't make any sense. In this case, it's not about making sense. I am pitying you. I am throwing you a bone. Celtics aren't going to win. They weren't going to before, but that's irrelevant.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



Chrome said:


> Markkanen with a solid debut tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portis knocking Mirotic the fuck out was a blessing in disguise, as no doubt Mirotic would've started and messed with Markkanen's minutes.


The imagery of portis koing him is unexplainably funny


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Wade is officially washed btw.

Hopefully Ingram keeps hitting his shots. He's aggressive, he has good bball IQ, he makes the correct plays when passing, and his defense is coming along, but he needs to be a consistent scorer too.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



LONZO said:


> Wade is officially washed btw.


To me he reached washed status last season. With that said, I think he's been pretty decent so far for Cleveland all things considered. 

He still shouldn't be starting in my opinion though.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Well we seem to be doing ok so far despite Chris Paul's knee. I'm just hoping that he gets back soon so they can start working out the kinks when him and Harden are both on the floor. As it is our defensive upgrades seem to be on point and Harden's still the man so we're playing like a better version of last year despite bad 3pt shooting. Feelin pretty happy with my Rockets so far this year. 

Sidenote: Curry and KD both got ejected? That's crazy lol.


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Giannis is fucking amazing. MVP this year. :banderas


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Ouch Cavs. Was that blowout lost to the Magic because they got exposed at the PG position (they had to start Jose Calderon). Or because Kevin Love has shown that he should not be a Center and move back to PF? Either way, something must be done for Cleveland.

Two blowout losses for the Suns out of three games. Very embarrassing. Is Earl Watson going to be on the hot seat? He might be unless the Pelicans can't win games with Unibrow and Boogie.


----------



## Chrome

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Earl Watson's been fired.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922222717994123264
:drose


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

*The Suns already firing Watson is just strange to me. Why even start the season with him if this is what you're gonna do. Terrible management.*


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Bledsoe announcing he doesn't wanna be there on Twitter :sodone


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



AryaDark said:


> *The Suns already firing Watson is just strange to me. Why even start the season with him if this is what you're gonna do. Terrible management.*


They should have never hired him to begin with. I don't see how Sarver can have any faith in McDonough and co. to lead this next coaching search after they were responsible for that last disaster.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



AryaDark said:


> *The Suns already firing Watson is just strange to me. Why even start the season with him if this is what you're gonna do. Terrible management.*


I never like it when management give up on a coach before the season really gets going. Though I love where we are with D'Antoni now, when the Rockets fired McHale I was pretty damn annoyed at the front office. We were barely into the season and didn't have a proper pre-season due to injuries, I felt he deserved better and more of a chance.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



RavishingRickRules said:


> I never like it when management give up on a coach before the season really gets going. Though I love where we are with D'Antoni now, when the Rockets fired McHale I was pretty damn annoyed at the front office. We were barely into the season and didn't have a proper pre-season due to injuries, I felt he deserved better and more of a chance.


In fairness, Earl Watson was a fucking horrific coach.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



RetepAdam. said:


> In fairness, Earl Watson was a fucking horrific coach.


That's true, it just seems like to me they should've changed in the off-season so the new coach had the off-season to get to grips with his team. 3 games in is like, ok you've kept the guy on for nothing and hindered your next coach by not giving him the off-season to get his shit together. It's gotta be tougher to come in once the Season's already going and the team's been practising someone else's system.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



RetepAdam. said:


> In fairness, Earl Watson was a fucking horrific coach.


*then why even start the season with him?*


----------



## Slickback

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

That Wolves/OKC game :kd2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

The Wolves/OKC match was exquisite.

Carmelo & Wiggins. :zayn3


----------



## DELETE

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Lmao @ the warriors having a mental meltdown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

*Steph Curry got screwed by the refs yet again with bullshit foul calls, but that was no excuse to throw his mouthpiece...yet again. You'd think he'd have learned from the finals.*


----------



## Notorious

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Suns sent Bledsoe home from practice today, expectation is that he will be traded soon.

Some potential landing spots: Denver, Detroit, New Orleans, Clippers, Milwaukee, New York

Although I'd like to see him in Milwaukee, I'm predicting he either ends up in Denver or a return to the Clippers.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Word on the street is Bledsoe is targeting the Cavs.

If the trade goes through, the Suns will receive the Nets' early draft pick and Channing Frye.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



American_Nightmare said:


> Word on the street is Bledsoe is targeting the Cavs.
> 
> If the trade goes through, the Suns will receive the Nets' early draft pick and Channing Frye.


Not sure why Cleveland would do that unless they trade Rose away too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

I'd like to see the Pels step up again and try to build around AD like this


----------



## American_Nightmare

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



AlternateDemise said:


> Not sure why Cleveland would do that unless they trade Rose away too.


With Rose and Thomas both dealing with injuries, Cleveland is in need of a starting point guard.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



American_Nightmare said:


> With Rose and Thomas both dealing with injuries, Cleveland is in need of a starting point guard.


That's not worth giving up the draft pick for.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*






*I love Rachel Nichols' narration of NBA fuckery.*


----------



## American_Nightmare

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

I think James Harden shoving Mario Chalmers is going to constitute a 6-8 game suspension.

As well as LaMarcus Aldridge landing a shot on Serge Ibaka.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Last week, it's week of injuries, now it's the week of fights.


----------



## DOPA

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Too early to tell but Simmons could be something very special. First 4 games in his career, 3 double doubles and a triple double against the Pistons. Can't see anyone other than Lonzo challenging him for Rookie of the Year early on.

SIXERS :mark:.


----------



## DELETE

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

DSJ>Lonzo


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



American_Nightmare said:


> Word on the street is Bledsoe is targeting the Cavs.
> 
> If the trade goes through, *the Suns will receive the Nets' early draft pick* and Channing Frye.


Not happening.

If they do make a trade, the Suns will get the Cavs' own pick, which would preclude them from trading the Nets pick for the rest of the season. But the Cavs trading the Nets pick for Bledsoe would not only be a gross overpay, it would also be running laps around every other competing offer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

@Corey :lmao

Batz_L8Bycp


----------



## Corey

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

LOL Stephen A... 82 game season dude settle down.


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

For what it's worth, I think Lonzo/Ingram are the two most mature 19/20 year olds in the league and I really hope they pan out because of it as they would be GREAT for the "culture" we could potentially build here with them as our centerpieces.


----------



## Joel

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

The 0-82 dream dies :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*






*So apparently it took LeBron James "officially" starting at PG for people to realize he's the best facilitator in the NBA :lol. Nothing changed except the label. By the time he retires, he will be the ONLY player to be top 5 all time in points, and top 10 all time in assists. *


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

I honestly don't know why Lebron hasn't moved to the 1 full time tbh. Even in the past I always thought he should've done it, he's got all the skills and his size/speed/strength means pretty much every PG in the league is at a huge disadvantage playing opposite him. Magic was a tall dude who played point and he didn't have close to the physical attributes Lebron has, just seems like a no brainer. Especially these days when PG's are so dominant in their roles, why not put the best player in the league against them and shut down the Currys, Hardens and Westbrooks with sheer overwhelming power?


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

@AryaDark @L-DOPA @Legit BOSS

Beale can go to heeelll for his antics against the magnanimous :dray That fight was on Beale. He was frustrated that :dray had blocked a shot a possession earlier, pushes :dray from behind on the :dray effort to box out, :dray gives him a little elbow, nothing out of the ordinary, fairly mild, actually, and Beale goes to the face, and we have an East Bay melee. 

Warriors need to tighten up in all areas, but especially in not turning the damned ball over like it's going out of fashion.

Watching ZAZA attempt to finish is one of the most mind-numbingly awful experiences a basketball fan can have. My goodness.

Having said all of that, it was fantastic to see LOONEY actually finally ball out and contribute mightily in a big win for the DUBS over the Wizards. 

WARRIORS are playing way too loose for their own good. As :kerr noted following the game, on at least a dozen different occasions almost no one on the floor knew which play they were running out of a timeout. I get it. This team is so otherworldly-talented that they are bored with the regular season, but, c'mon, fellas. A little more focus would go a long way, and it would help prevent having to go all-out at home to overcome an 18-point deficit in the third quarter against the Wizards.

That said.... DUBS 4 LIFE!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry2 :klay :dray :kd3 :kerr


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924140162677968896


----------



## 3ku1

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Just watched the Bulls Thunder game. Bulls are mud. What happened to their roster. Lost Butler Damn. Westbrook and Adams on fire.


----------



## DA

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

.


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Cavs getting blown out left and right to start the season. Maybe having almost no defence on the roster without a second scoring machine to keep pace with the scoring is a bad idea? They need IT back so bad.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



FriedTofu said:


> Cavs getting blown out left and right to start the season. Maybe having almost no defence on the roster without a second scoring machine to keep pace with the scoring is a bad idea? They need IT back so bad.


They give no effort defensively. JR Smith has been awful. Kevin Love isn't as aggressive offensively as he should be. It also doesn't help that LeBron wasn't able to play much with them in the pre-season or training camp. Either way, this is a surprising start for them.


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*



AlternateDemise said:


> They give no effort defensively. JR Smith has been awful. Kevin Love isn't as aggressive offensively as he should be. It also doesn't help that LeBron wasn't able to play much with them in the pre-season or training camp. Either way, this is a surprising start for them.


I think the issue is more on offence than defence. :shrug

At least the Warriors are also stinking it up in terms of results so far as well. Cavs have the excuse of no IT, Warriors seem to not be interested at all giving up huge runs in every game. :lol


----------



## Lawls

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Big boy Giannis still GOATING


----------



## Joel

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

How is Derrick Rose looking?

Do we have any Timberwolves fans on here? :hmm:


----------



## Lawls

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Rose's inbound pass straight to the opposition was :lol


----------



## Jeremy Johnson

*is the NBA going to become a 3 point league?*

The rockets are averaging more 3 pointers, than 2 pointers. Is the focus of the NBA going to become purely on longballs? Or is it just a weak center era?


----------



## DA

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*






:lol


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA: Injury Ball*

Can we get NBA in the thread title? thank you


also Lebron has no argument for best player in the world. Awful, awful defense. :ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA: Injury Ball*

*Anthony Davis has the best basketball camp :lmao*

362845914158454&id=718275704975420


----------



## isthistaken

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ben Simmons is a bad, bad man


----------



## Mra22

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs look old and slow


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Loving the parity so far. Only 4 teams (Hawks, Kings, Mavs, Bulls) are complete dumpster fire after the Suns decided to compete after their own horrible start. I know this won't continue but the illusion of parity is refreshing.


----------



## Lawls

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That dunk by Simmons :banderas


----------



## DOPA

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Simmons is an absolute monster and I still haven't watched the Hawks game yet. Will do later today.

SIXERS :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*The Warriors looked great against the Spurs last night, and they reminded everyone that they STILL own The Clippers' souls the other night: 





 




It's good to have you back btw Deso :sashahi :curry /\ :klay/\ :kd3 /\ :dray *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*With the best 24 players being chosen for the All-Star Game, there's no reason that Damian Lillard should be screwed out of a spot this year. I usually vote Klay Thompson for Western shooting guard, but now I can choose both, since I don't have to waste a vote on Kyle Lowry anymore. *


----------



## Corey

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Everyone and their mother has been beating the Cavs lately so why's this motherfucker gotta show off in DC tonight? :lol Jeeeeezus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926627907996475392


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*LeBron drops 57 points, dishes 7 assists, and grabs 11 rebounds in his 15th sseason, but he's not in the best player conversation anymore guys :mj4*


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *With the best 24 players being chosen for the All-Star Game, there's no reason that Damian Lillard should be screwed out of a spot this year. I usually vote Klay Thompson for Western shooting guard, but now I can choose both, since I don't have to waste a vote on Kyle Lowry anymore. *


It is still 12 players from each conference. The change is the teams are picked by the captains instead of East vs West.

I thought we've been through this around here before. :hmmm


----------



## deepelemblues

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *LeBron drops 57 points, dishes 7 assists, and grabs 11 rebounds in his 15th sseason, but he's not in the best player conversation anymore guys :mj4*


Yeah but LaVar woulda shut him out, won 100-0 1-on-1 :cudi

And the game is different today, LeBron being in his 15th season and it being say 1999 or something, he would've taken a lot bigger physical toll over those 15 seasons than he has over the 15 seasons he's actually played. I don't wanna say the players today are pussies but the level of defense and physicality across the league is definitely less than it was 20, 25, 30 years ago. Definitely not saying LeBron wouldn't have thrived back then, just look at the dude he has the body and then some to get it done in a more physical era... but I dunno if he'd be putting up 57 points in his 15th season if he had been playing a Ewing-led Knicks, a Bulls with Rodman and Pippen and the rest, late 80s Pistons... etcetery for those 15 seasons.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> It is still 12 players from each conference. The change is the teams are picked by the captains instead of East vs West.
> 
> I thought we've been through this around here before. :hmmm


*Well, I hope Lillard makes it in this year, even if it's via coaches.*


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



deepelemblues said:


> Yeah but LaVar woulda shut him out, won 100-0 1-on-1 :cudi
> 
> And the game is different today, LeBron being in his 15th season and it being say 1999 or something, he would've taken a lot bigger physical toll over those 15 seasons than he has over the 15 seasons he's actually played. I don't wanna say the players today are pussies but the level of defense and physicality across the league is definitely less than it was 20, 25, 30 years ago. Definitely not saying LeBron wouldn't have thrived back then, just look at the dude he has the body and then some to get it done in a more physical era... but I dunno if he'd be putting up 57 points in his 15th season if he had been playing a Ewing-led Knicks, a Bulls with Rodman and Pippen and the rest, late 80s Pistons... etcetery for those 15 seasons.


Nah, Lebron can still put up those numbers adjusted for pace in any era. Maybe in the 90's era bully ball he wouldn't put up 57 points, but I don't see why he can't put up 57/130 x 90 = 39 pts in his 15th season against a Ewing-led Knicks.



Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, I hope Lillard makes it in this year, even if it's via coaches.*


It is going to be hard. Too many elite guards out west and his lack of defence will always handicap the view on him by the coaches. Curry, Westbrook, Harden are locks. Klay will probably get in too. Lillard has a shot as a wildcard due to CP 3's injury. I see him competing for a spot against CP 3, Paul Geroge, Jimmy Butler and Mike Conley (shitty start though). Oh and Rubio is looking good too. I feel like Butler would get the nod ahead of Lillard if everybody's healthy just because of the perception that Butler plays defence.


----------



## deepelemblues

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Nah, Lebron can still put up those numbers adjusted for pace in any era. Maybe in the 90's era bully ball he wouldn't put up 57 points, but I don't see why he can't put up 57/130 x 90 = 39 pts in his 15th season against a Ewing-led Knicks.


Well 1999 Ewing wasn't 1995 Ewing that's for sure.

I could see a LeBron who came into the league in 1985 getting 39 points in a game in 1999, no doubt. More than that even. But I think LeBron in his 15th year right now is still a threat to put up 57 points on any given night. A 1999 LeBron in his 15th year, I dunno about that, whether it's 39 points or 57. I think his body would be more worn down in that alternate universe than it is in this one. Especially if he had the same career where he put his whole team on his shoulders over and over and over again for long stretches of time.


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



deepelemblues said:


> Well 1999 Ewing wasn't 1995 Ewing that's for sure.
> 
> I could see a LeBron who came into the league in 1985 getting 39 points in a game in 1999, no doubt. More than that even. But I think LeBron in his 15th year right now is still a threat to put up 57 points on any given night. A 1999 LeBron in his 15th year, I dunno about that, whether it's 39 points or 57. I think his body would be more worn down in that alternate universe than it is in this one. Especially if he had the same career where he put his whole team on his shoulders over and over and over again for long stretches of time.


Technology and dietary focus have improved a lot from the 80's to the 00s. If Lebron is as disciplined during the 80's era as he is now about conditioning, why not? Karl Malone can do it, why not Lebron?


----------



## deepelemblues

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Technology and dietary focus have improved a lot from the 80's to the 00s. If Lebron is as disciplined during the 80's era as he is now about conditioning, why not? Karl Malone can do it, why not Lebron?


Because Karl Malone is a goddamn cyborg and LeBron isn't...

I _think_.


----------



## Chrome

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bulls tank off to a good start so far. :bjpenn


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Happy to be here, @Legit BOSS! :curry :klay :dray :kd3 :kerr

That performance from JAVALE MCGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE last night in Denver... :banderas

WARRIORS with that 21-2 run... :mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS :chefcurry


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs attempting to help make the Nets pick more valuable by giving the Hawks a win. Clearly that's the only explanation about them losing at home to the horrible Hawks?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Cavs attempting to help make the Nets pick more valuable by giving the Hawks a win. Clearly that's the only explanation about them losing at home to the horrible Hawks?


Honestly, does it even matter? Either way they're gonna be steamrolling through teams in about a month or so. They'll pull a random trade out of their ass and all of a sudden they'll be the next hottest thing in the NBA.


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Honestly, does it even matter? Either way they're gonna be steamrolling through teams in about a month or so. They'll pull a random trade out of their ass and all of a sudden they'll be the next hottest thing in the NBA.


But its the Hawks! If you can't beat them at home, something is wrong with the team's motivation.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> But its the Hawks! If you can't beat them at home, something is wrong with the team's motivation.


There's definitely something wrong with the teams motivation, I just don't think this is anything to get concerned over right now. Or at least I wouldn't be if I were in that situation. 

The main problem has actually been Cleveland's best players, which is surprising. LeBron's defense has actually been worse this year than it was last season. Kevin's having an underwhelming start to the season. JR Smith has been atrocious. And a lot of people are going to give LeBron a pass because of his 57 point carry job, and the fact that he's still have a relatively great start to the season from a production standpiont. But his defense has been so bad that I simply can't exclude him.

Cleveland's reserves are actually a bright spot. Wade's willingness to be a bench player has been good for Cleveland so far. Korver is playing out of his mind. Jeff Green has been a pleasant surprise. Rose has been able to provide consistent offensive production. 

Sooner or later LeBron will bitch about them needing a center and they'll find a way to make it happen. They still have a valuable draft pick that they'll be able to use along with a couple players to bring in someone to help. Who they are able to bring in remains to be seen.


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If Cleveland was smart they would keep that pick and let Lebron walk in the off-season. They're not competing with the Warriors either way.


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Jeremy Johnson said:


> The rockets are averaging more 3 pointers, than 2 pointers. Is the focus of the NBA going to become purely on longballs? Or is it just a weak center era?


Yes the focus of the NBA has pretty much gone that route, much to the annoyance of some long term fans. It has changed a lot about how the game is played and pretty much everything, but as long as games don't turn routinely into glorified 3 point contests it's alright.

The main problem is when one team is hitting their threes and the other isn't because then a blowout is all about assured.

Oh and the centers in the league are the best they've been in a long time. There's a lot of talent there right now.



Legit BOSS said:


> *LeBron drops 57 points, dishes 7 assists, and grabs 11 rebounds in his 15th sseason, but he's not in the best player conversation anymore guys :mj4*


Followed it up with a loss to the hawks. :mj4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> Followed it up with a loss to the hawks. :mj4


*So it's his fault for clearing a 16 point deficit with only the help of Kyle Korver? It's his fault that Wade, Rose, and JR Smith have had awful shooting percentages all season? Nah. His team is trash, yet he's still playing at the highest level that anyone has played during their 15th year in NBA history. You sure were predictably silent after those 3 steals and two blocks in Washington to go with his second highest scoring game, ever, though. Keep desperately reaching in an attempt to deny what's clear to anyone with working eyes. *


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Anyone with clear, working eyes knows that Lebron is currently one of the worst defensive SFs in the league.

Is defense no longer considered for best player in the world?

Also don't try taking Korver's credit and giving it to James. :no:


----------



## DELETE

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Saying Lebron is the GOAT in 2017 :lbjwut


----------



## Corey

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927916714767077378
EDIT: Bucks sending over Greg Monroe and a 1st round pick.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> Anyone with clear, working eyes knows that Lebron is currently one of the worst defensive SFs in the league.
> 
> Is defense no longer considered for best player in the world?
> 
> Also don't try taking Korver's credit and giving it to James. :no:


I'll add onto this.

Why are some people here acting like LeBron being able to score 57 points is a surprise? We've seen him drop 40 points on good efficiency in games where it seemed like he could care less on the offensive end of the floor. He's not an aggressive scorer. A determined LeBron at that end could easily have performances like that if he wanted to. And we saw that in Washington.

Lets not sit here and act like Durant can't do it. He doesn't do it because he doesn't need to. And considering how he's been playing incredibly well on the defensive end so far, I don't think there's any question as to who the best player in the league is right now. I don't care how little LeBron cares about regular season nor do I care about how well he plays on defense in the playoffs/finals, his effort at that end of the floor this year has been pathetic. I've defended the guy, but I can't defend someone who doesn't give genuine effort at that end of the floor. This fucker wants to talk about how his team is lacking motivation? Right now I see more motivation from every single teammate of his on the defensive end of the floor than him. He needs to look to himself first before asking why the team is struggling.


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Giannis signs with nike for 10 years, FIVE HUNDRED MILLION. :banderas


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> Giannis signs with nike for 10 years, FIVE HUNDRED MILLION. :banderas


:wow


----------



## Chrome

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So right now the Cavs have the WOAT defense....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928331412612304896


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ingram has superstar potential and if you didn't know or disagree you don't watch enough Laker games. Boy got everything going for him, put his weight up to get better at finishing at the rim and get that shot going down consistently and he's already there. His improvement defensively has been immense this season, mostly due to him learning to use his height/length, and he has great IQ on both ends.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> So right now the Cavs have the WOAT defense....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928331412612304896


Are these other teams being measured over the amount of games the Cavs have played so far? Or is that over the course of an entire season?


----------



## Chrome

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Are these other teams being measured over the amount of games the Cavs have played so far? Or is that over the course of an entire season?


Think the course of an entire season.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Think the course of an entire season.


If that's the case, then this isn't really fair to say on the part of Cleveland. They have a lot of time to turn things around, make some key trades and suddenly become a good defensive team.

With that said, never in my lifetime have I seen a team with so much talent on it be so poor defensively. It's actually kind of incredible how bad they are at that end.


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

https://streamable.com/8omjv

:lmao @ that level of defensive effort


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*The Warriors increase their record without Kevin Durant to 17-4, which is marginally higher than having him on the floor. Durant may be better than Curry as an overall player, but Curry is far more important to the Warriors:














LOL @ Embiid flunking THREE dunks and costing his team the game :mj4*


----------



## seabs

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> https://streamable.com/8omjv
> 
> :lmao @ that level of defensive effort


*Bruh he knew Harden was looking for the foul, faked him out and caused him to miss the shot. *


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



seabs said:


> *Bruh he knew Harden was looking for the foul, faked him out and caused him to miss the shot. *


would be more believable if that wasn't his standard defense.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs has two dark clouds hanging over the team. 

1). Lebron's uncertainty with his future in cleveland. Has a last year player option so this could be Lebrons last season. The fact he is dragging it out and not signing any extensions alone really questions his confidence in the teams future and might have been the final push that drove Kyrie away. That Lakers possibility is looking more and more attractive with Ball's potential and Paul George wanting to play in his home town next season. 

2). Kyrie asking to leave cleveland; a team that went to 3 straight finals. Says it all. 

I think this team might be enduring its lowest morale yet since Lebron's comeback.


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Cavs has two dark clouds hanging over the team.
> 
> 1). Lebron's uncertainty with his future in cleveland. Has a last year player option so this could be Lebrons last season. The fact he is dragging it out and not signing any extensions alone really questions his confidence in the teams future and might have been the final push that drove Kyrie away. That Lakers possibility is looking more and more attractive with *Ball's potential* and Paul George wanting to play in his home town next season.
> 
> 2). Kyrie asking to leave cleveland; a team that went to 3 straight finals. Says it all.
> 
> I think this team might be enduring its lowest morale yet since Lebron's comeback.


:ha


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> :ha


I'm not a fanboy but his mature demeanor and the Lakers improvement over last year is potential. bruh.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> :ha


You're a foolish hater


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> https://streamable.com/8omjv
> 
> :lmao @ that level of defensive effort


Jesus christ :mj4

It's amazing what LeBron has become now compared to his late first stint with Cleveland and Miami days at that end of the floor. That version of LeBron would have jumped into the stratosphere trying to block what ever attempt at scoring was made.



KUZMA said:


> would be more believable if that wasn't his standard defense.


Actually Seabs isn't entirely wrong. LeBron did that a lot even in his Miami days. But the reason I don't buy it here is that seems way too relaxed. Look at him after Harden goes past him. He doesn't rush to the rim nor does he attempt to box out just in case someone comes up from behind him. He fully expects the shot to be made. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Cavs has two dark clouds hanging over the team.
> 
> 1). Lebron's uncertainty with his future in cleveland. Has a last year player option so this could be Lebrons last season. The fact he is dragging it out and not signing any extensions alone really questions his confidence in the teams future and might have been the final push that drove Kyrie away.


Well, no. That doesn't mean anything. Everyone expected LeBron to do this. He's stated that he still plans to retire as a Cavalier, so right now there's more reason to believe that he's staying than leaving. 

The final push that drove Irving away was him being involved in trade rumors. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> That Lakers possibility is looking more and more attractive with Ball's potential and Paul George wanting to play in his home town next season.


I doubt LeBron cares much about Ball's potential, considering how right now Ball is struggling. He had one great offensive outing and that was against a poor Phoenix Suns team. He's not looking like the rookie of the year candidate people were making him out to be. Granted, that could change, and even a poor rookie campaign doesn't mean he can't become a star player one day. 

I'm still having a hard time believing that the Lakers are the team he would go to. Right now I'm still under the belief that he's going to be a Cavalier next season. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> 2). Kyrie asking to leave cleveland; a team that went to 3 straight finals. Says it all


That doesn't say anything at all.

Kyrie Irving wants to be the top guy on a team and he has his championship already. It's pretty obvious that Kyrie wanting to leave wasn't anything personal in regards to Cleveland. It had everything to do with LeBron being there, because he knew that as long as LeBron was around, it was never going to be his team. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> I think this team might be enduring its lowest morale yet since Lebron's comeback.


I would argue that them struggling out of the gate in 2015/2016 while the Warriors were pile driving through everyone they went up against was when their morale was at an all time low. Cleveland were the favorites, and they wanted revenge for how they lost in the finals that they felt they could have won if fully healthy. And yet, Mozgov was struggling, Love wasn't progressing how they wanted him to, LeBron was having injury issues, and there were constant line up changes. I think most of the people on the team saw these struggles coming this season with so much new talent on the team. Certainly not to this extent, but I doubt anyone expected a good start to the season.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Jesus christ :mj4
> 
> It's amazing what LeBron has become now compared to his late first stint with Cleveland and Miami days at that end of the floor. That version of LeBron would have jumped into the stratosphere trying to block what ever attempt at scoring was made.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Seabs isn't entirely wrong. LeBron did that a lot even in his Miami days. But the reason I don't buy it here is that seems way too relaxed. Look at him after Harden goes past him. He doesn't rush to the rim nor does he attempt to box out just in case someone comes up from behind him. He fully expects the shot to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no. That doesn't mean anything. Everyone expected LeBron to do this. He's stated that he still plans to retire as a Cavalier, so right now there's more reason to believe that he's staying than leaving.
> 
> The final push that drove Irving away was him being involved in trade rumors.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt LeBron cares much about Ball's potential, considering how right now Ball is struggling. He had one great offensive outing and that was against a poor Phoenix Suns team. He's not looking like the rookie of the year candidate people were making him out to be. Granted, that could change, and even a poor rookie campaign doesn't mean he can't become a star player one day.
> 
> I'm still having a hard time believing that the Lakers are the team he would go to. Right now I'm still under the belief that he's going to be a Cavalier next season.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't say anything at all.
> 
> Kyrie Irving wants to be the top guy on a team and he has his championship already. It's pretty obvious that Kyrie wanting to leave wasn't anything personal in regards to Cleveland. It had everything to do with LeBron being there, because he knew that as long as LeBron was around, it was never going to be his team.
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that them struggling out of the gate in 2015/2016 while the Warriors were pile driving through everyone they went up against was when their morale was at an all time low. Cleveland were the favorites, and they wanted revenge for how they lost in the finals that they felt they could have won if fully healthy. And yet, Mozgov was struggling, Love wasn't progressing how they wanted him to, LeBron was having injury issues, and there were constant line up changes. I think most of the people on the team saw these struggles coming this season with so much new talent on the team. Certainly not to this extent, but I doubt anyone expected a good start to the season.


You don't need to be rookie of the year to have potential to be great one day. I wasn't falling for the hype and I don't care for the lakers but they've had their best start in years. The Lakers are rallying behind Ball. Struggling offensively doesn't mean much because Ball has been a definite pass first point guard so far. 

Lebron has been apart of the recruitment process in his last few years. Thats just a fact. He can see the cream rising to the top unlike the GMs and the office that all they do is look for are allstars next to the names. There is no way Lebron was involved in the Dwyane Wade and Derrick Rose signings. Wade and Lebron are boys but he had to have known he left him in Miami because he wasn't going to return to Allstar form anytime soon. And Derrick Rose has been in limbo for a good bit. That to me shows Lebron hasn't been involved with the Cavs this summer at all because there is a lack of trying and commitment to the team. 

Lebron may just end up signing another contract with the cavs, but him dragging it out questions the teams future. 

Kyrie requested a trade and then his agents and co. reported that he didn't want to commit to any team long term. 

https://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/...-term-to-any-team-plans-to-keep-options-open/

There was a bunch of teams reported that Kyrie would like to play for including the Wolves, Knicks, Miami, Spurs etc. 
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-wants-to-join-spurs-knicks-heat-timberwolves
He scratched the Bulls off his list because Butler moved to Minnesota. 

I'm aware these need to be taken with a grain of salt. However looking as a whole these things indicates Kyrie probably just wanted to leave Cleveland. 


In the 2015-2016 season the Warriors championship win to many were still considered a fluke due to all the injuries in the playoffs. And many agreed had Lebron had his full squad in that first finals he would've won the championship. Game one went to overtime and Warriors finally secured the W after Kyrie goes down in his injury in that OT. Lebron muscles his way making it Cavs 2-1 surprising everyone. He practically did it by himself. 

With that said, those are easy motivations and hopes for the cavs to stay alive and hungry because Cavs had the depleted roster. And they did return back to the #1 seed that following season(an improvement from last season). And regular season records hasn't meant anything to Lebron since his last MVP win. In his mind, he could get 60+ wins every year if he tried. 

This year the Cavs were outclassed in every way by the Warriors. Whatever weaknesses the Warriors had, KD easily covered it up. Lebron's window of opportunity (chasing the ghost of Jordan) closes ever so slightly by the season.


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Jesus christ :mj4
> 
> It's amazing what LeBron has become now compared to his late first stint with Cleveland and Miami days at that end of the floor. That version of LeBron would have jumped into the stratosphere trying to block what ever attempt at scoring was made.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Seabs isn't entirely wrong. LeBron did that a lot even in his Miami days. But the reason I don't buy it here is that seems way too relaxed. Look at him after Harden goes past him. He doesn't rush to the rim nor does he attempt to box out just in case someone comes up from behind him. He fully expects the shot to be made.


Actually he had 4 fouls that's why he was avoiding the contact, I just wanted to laugh at him anyways. :kobe3


But it was absolutely not because he was trying to make him miss. You don't avoid defending in attempt to make someone miss even if you think they're trying to draw contact, that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> Actually he had 4 fouls that's why he was avoiding the contact, I just wanted to laugh at him anyways. :kobe3
> 
> 
> But it was absolutely not because he was trying to make him miss. You don't avoid defending in attempt to make someone miss even if you think they're trying to draw contact, that doesn't make any sense.


Holy shit I just noticed the description of what you posted.

"LeBron's stifling defense causes the miss on James Harden's fastbreak"

I hope the guy was kidding. Otherwise, stifling defense :mj4



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> You don't need to be rookie of the year to have potential to be great one day. I wasn't falling for the hype and I don't care for the lakers but they've had their best start in years. The Lakers are rallying behind Ball. Struggling offensively doesn't mean much because Ball has been a definite pass first point guard so far.


I already said Ball not having an impressive rookie of the year doesn't mean he won't be great one day. 

With that said, I seriously doubt LeBron wants to play alongside a pass first PG given his current playstyle. He wants someone who can score. Right now Ball does not fit that category. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Lebron has been apart of the recruitment process in his last few years. Thats just a fact. He can see the cream rising to the top unlike the GMs and the office that all they do is look for are allstars next to the names.


This is absolutely not true. If this was the case, LeBron never would have wanted Kevin Love on his team in exchange for Andrew Wiggins, who LeBron flat out admitted he knew "nothing about". 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> There is no way Lebron was involved in the Dwyane Wade and Derrick Rose signings. Wade and Lebron are boys but he had to have known he left him in Miami because he wasn't going to return to Allstar form anytime soon. And Derrick Rose has been in limbo for a good bit. That to me shows Lebron hasn't been involved with the Cavs this summer at all because there is a lack of trying and commitment to the team.


Just because LeBron left Miami doesn't mean he would never want to play with Wade again. That's just an absurd claim on your part. 

Lack of trying and commitment? The Cavaliers spent a shit load of their summer doing everything they could to find a proper trading place for Irving, when they would have just said fuck you and made him stay. They found a place for him and got great pieces in return. They were able to sign guys like Rose, Wade, and Green (who has been an incredible pick up so far). What is this lack of trying and commitment shit? It's not their fault Chicago and Indiana turned down their trading proposals (even though Cleveland blew it by not going through with the rumored Irving trade that would have gave them George and Bledsoe apparently). 

Maybe I'm missing something here, but your point here doesn't make any sense. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Lebron may just end up signing another contract with the cavs, but him dragging it out questions the teams future.


It most certainly does, I'm not denying that. But any person thinking that means anything is reading way too much into the situation. It's simply something that he does. It's a business move, nothing more. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Kyrie requested a trade and then his agents and co. reported that he didn't want to commit to any team long term.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/...-term-to-any-team-plans-to-keep-options-open/
> 
> There was a bunch of teams reported that Kyrie would like to play for including the Wolves, Knicks, Miami, Spurs etc.
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-wants-to-join-spurs-knicks-heat-timberwolves
> He scratched the Bulls off his list because Butler moved to Minnesota.
> 
> I'm aware these need to be taken with a grain of salt. However looking as a whole these things indicates Kyrie probably just wanted to leave Cleveland.


No, he literally just wanted to be the top guy on a team. He loved Cleveland. If LeBron never returned, he would still be playing there right now. He loved Cleveland when Cleveland was playing terribly. He loved it when it was a complete shit hole. Hell, he signed a max deal with them AFTER four terrible seasons. And then LeBron came in, and now four years later, Cleveland has suddenly transformed itself from an absolute shit hole into a pretty great city. The city is a lot more involved, has a better downtown vibe with a lot more to do and the overall conditions have improved tremendously. 

No, I can't confirm that Kyrie Irving himself feels this way. But I'm having a very hard time believing that Irving suddenly stopped liking Cleveland after having been through it during its lowest of lows (the city, from what I understand, became miserable after LeBron left) and experiencing it become the John Travolta of US cities. Hell, Irving getting mad after being labeled as a trade prospect only helps confirm that in my opinion. If he didn't even want to be in this city to begin with, why would he get mad about being a trade option without being spoken to about it? That should make him happy if anything. This was purely about him wanting to be the top guy, nothing more. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> In the 2015-2016 season the Warriors championship win to many were still considered a fluke due to all the injuries in the playoffs. And many agreed had Lebron had his full squad in that first finals he would've won the championship. Game one went to overtime and Warriors finally secured the W after Kyrie goes down in his injury in that OT. Lebron muscles his way making it Cavs 2-1 surprising everyone. He practically did it by himself.


Not sure why you're pointing this out to me. We all lived through it, we all know what happened.

With that said, LeBron most certainly did not do it almost by himself. I don't know why people continue to make this claim. Delly, Smith, Shumpert, Thompson and Mozgov all played tremendously in some form whether it be game 2 or 3. One or more of them stepped up big time on both ends of the floor to help LeBron. People want to rave about LeBron's performance in that finals series and, while it was in fact great, he was horribly inefficient. He desperately needed his teammates to step up and they did. And it's a crime that they didn't get the credit they deserve. 



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> With that said, those are easy motivations and hopes for the cavs to stay alive and hungry because Cavs had the depleted roster. And they did return back to the #1 seed that following season(an improvement from last season). And regular season records hasn't meant anything to Lebron since his last MVP win. In his mind, he could get 60+ wins every year if he tried.
> 
> This year the Cavs were outclassed in every way by the Warriors. Whatever weaknesses the Warriors had, KD easily covered it up. Lebron's window of opportunity (chasing the ghost of Jordan) closes ever so slightly by the season.


So with all this in mind, why on earth would he leave Cleveland and go somewhere else? Why would he go to a conference that hinders his chance to continue going to the finals and have the easy path that he can get every year being in the East? Why would he leave a team, a franchise, and a city that is practically his at this point just to play somewhere else? Hell, even Kevin Durant himself stated this when he claimed he doesn't think LeBron's going to leave Cleveland, and he's not wrong. It just makes no sense for LeBron to leave at this point. 

LeBron doesn't have anything left to prove. He's already created his own legacy as a guy who overcame adversity and his own personal demons and proved he could win. And in the largest of odds against arguably the greatest team ever assembled, he overcame a 3-1 deficit and completed his life long goal of winning a championship in Cleveland. He doesn't need to chase Jordan anymore. No, I am not stating that he has already surpassed Jordan. What I am stating is that there is nothing LeBron can do at this point that will add to his legacy to the point where he'll surpass Jordan. LeBron himself has already stated that he has nothing left to prove anymore in his career, that he's done everything he could possibly want in his career. And, again, he's not wrong. You can point to some of the amazing things guys did over the course of their careers. Jordan experiencing two three peats, Kobe proving he could win without Shaq twice, Kareem joining the NBA and helping Oscar Robertson experience post season success. With LeBron, he was down 3-1 to a 73 win team and willed his team to three straight wins to pull off one of the greatest post season comebacks of all time to finally break the Cleveland curse. There is simply nothing LeBron can do at this point that will improve his standings as a player as far as all time greats are concerned. Nothing will top that. All he can do is continue to break records and be the best player he can. And he knows that. 

Of course, I could easily be wrong. But either way, I don't buy that he's going to LA, not until I get some legitimate reasons.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*I was worried when Steph went out in the first quarter with that knee injury, but I'm glad to see he's ok! With this victory over the Sixers, he becomes the second player in Warriors history to make 4,000 assists @DesolationRow :woo :curry :woo :curry3 :woo :chefcurry :woo







 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929548038611148800

Speaking of history, Lonzo just broke LeBron's record of being the youngest person to get a triple double:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929561969819992064


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Surely if Lebron was heading West he'd at least go to a team on the verge of being competitive more than a young rebuilding team like the Lakers? I can't see him leaving Cleveland for anything less than a top-flight team if he's looking for rings. There are a lot better candidates than the Lakers if that's what he's after I think.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Surely if Lebron was heading West he'd at least go to a team on the verge of being competitive more than a young rebuilding team like the Lakers? I can't see him leaving Cleveland for anything less than a top-flight team if he's looking for rings. There are a lot better candidates than the Lakers if that's what he's after I think.


*LeBron thrives with shooters. With Kuzma at the helm and a few other guys, LeBron will fit right in and get them the open shots they need. He'll even help to loosen up Lonzo if they're not on separate squads.*


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *LeBron thrives with shooters. With Kuzma at the helm and a few other guys, LeBron will fit right in and get them the open shots they need. He'll even help to loosen up Lonzo if they're not on separate squads.*


You'd still need a lot more than Lebron to make them competitive though I think so I'd expect a lot of roster moves before I saw him going there personally. Seems to me like he's said he wants to retire a Cav, but if he was going to move on the main reason would be for rings. I just don't see the Lakers getting where they need to be fast enough if I'm honest, not with the Warriors being as great as they are. Now with Cleveland not looking all that great right now either, I could feasibly see him wanting to move elsewhere, and let's be honest there's probably not many teams out there who wouldn't move their roster around to accommodate him so he won't be short of options.


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> I'm not a fanboy but his mature demeanor and the Lakers improvement over last year is potential. bruh.


I don't disagree he has potential, but the timing doesn't fit Lebron's timetable. He is going to experience growing pains in his sorhomore season after being better scouted. And his finishing is still horribly bad. He seems more like a Rubio than a Kyrie to me which probably isn't the best fit to Lebron's style of play.



CesaroSwing said:


> You're a foolish hater


Yeah a 2nd year point guard is going to attract the greatest player of his generation to come to the bloodbath of the Western conference to try to win another championship. And I'm the foolish one.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I was worried when Steph went out in the first quarter with that knee injury, but I'm glad to see he's ok! With this victory over the Sixers, he becomes the second player in Warriors history to make 4,000 assists @DesolationRow :woo :curry :woo :curry3 :woo :chefcurry :woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929548038611148800
> 
> Speaking of history, Lonzo just broke LeBron's record of being the youngest person to get a triple double:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929561969819992064


:woo :woo :woo 

Was at that game Saturday evening my friend! It was fantastic! :curry :klay :dray :kd3 :kerr

WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930245535797334016
*LeBron's gettin it poppin early. SHOW SOME RESPEK ROOKIE!!! :lelbron*


----------



## Cliffy

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

FUCK the knicks :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*






*That was an epic 20 point comeback by THE KANG and his men to add insult to injury.*


----------



## nyelator

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Come on Denver.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Tonight, we get to see how well Boston's defense matches up against Golden State. So far Boston's been a surprise all things considered, lets see if they keep this up.


----------



## Lawls

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Trust the process


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Good win for Celtics, not sure how they pulled it off shooting 32% from the field. Another huge come back for the Celtics too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*The Warriors picked a terrible time to have an awful shooting game, but I have to give credit where it's due. The Celtics' #1 defensive ranking is legit, and even though he shot like shit as well tonight, Kyrie has been a big part leading them on this 14 game win streak. He also lead his team in assists tonight with 6. No excuses, he beat the best team in the league. It's still early, so lets see if he can finish the season strong. I still say THE KANG and the Cavs will end his Cinderella story in the Eastern Conference Finals though.*


----------



## Chrome

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I hope this is the last time the Suns are on prime-time this year.


----------



## RKing85

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

lol at Lonzo from walking away from the skirmish. I am beyond pissed if I am his teammates.


----------



## cablegeddon

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Doc Rivers finally got what he wanted, an all-black roster just like he had with the Celtics in 08...his son as a centerpiece, well maybe Griffin is too light skin for his taste to get rid of him Ballmer! And F useless hacks like Reddick and Chris Paul.....coach's son ftw


----------



## DELETE

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I told ya'll DSJ would have a better year than Lonzo. 

Im lowkey a time traveler.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Nevada wins! Steph must wear the fanny pack now @DESolation Row All hail the great Javale


----------



## Magic

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LAKERS ARE IN A PLAYOFF 18 GAMES INTO THE SEASON. :kobe3 :kobe3 :kobe3



DELETE said:


> I told ya'll DSJ would have a better year than Lonzo.
> 
> Im lowkey a time traveler.


this isn't even true. DSJ is a trash defender and has also shot poorly so far this season, but Lonzo has been beyond awful so he still has that on Lonzo, but Lonzo has literally everything else on him from rebounding, to passing, to defense. The defense isn't even close either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Welp, Westbrook got the help he needed from Melo and George and wrecked the Warriors:






We can't win with Klay going 3-12, Dray going 1-6, and Steph turning the ball over 6 times. They really need to get it together. The Thunder played great and Westbrook spearheaded the charge with his immense intensity.


Stephen A. Smith made a good call on picking the Heat to end the streak:




 





*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

How fitting that the title of this is Injury Basketball.

Because now apparently Derrick Rose is considering retirement due to his constant injuries.


----------



## Chrome

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934580109150904320
:damn

Trade Durant for a 1st rounder. :lelbron


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I've been avoiding posting to not jinx it (going to literally hate myself if we suddenly start sucking) but my Rockets are playing so damn good this year. 20 point deficit and we brought it back to another big lead. Also, Idgaf who else is in the league, if Harden's still playing like this and doesn't get MVP then there's some bullshit goin on.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> I've been avoiding posting to not jinx it (going to literally hate myself if we suddenly start sucking) but my Rockets are playing so damn good this year. 20 point deficit and we brought it back to another big lead. Also, Idgaf who else is in the league, if Harden's still playing like this and doesn't get MVP then there's some bullshit goin on.


I doubt he'll get MVP, and he shouldn't if Chris Paul continues to play the way he is.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BlueSanta said:


> I doubt he'll get MVP, and he shouldn't if Chris Paul continues to play the way he is.


How exactly does Chris Paul mean Harden wouldn't get MVP when he's not putting up close to the numbers Harden is? :hmmm


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> How exactly does Chris Paul mean Harden wouldn't get MVP when he's not putting up close to the numbers Harden is? :hmmm


He's putting up incredible numbers when you consider his current playing time. And if Paul can keep up that kind of production with his standard minutes, this will most likely be looked at as a case of a dynamic duo carrying a team. There's a reason Shaq only won one MVP award, and in that one season he was arguably the most unstoppable offensive force the NBA had ever seen.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

And LeBron was ejected.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This Cavaliers team is strange right now. Their only legitimate point guard is Calderon, they're still without Thomas and they recently lost Thompson, Rose and Shumpert (who came back but isn't being used), and right now they look ten times better than they did three weeks ago. Their bench unit is playing insanely good too.

I haven't paid much attention to them so far, but something has obviously clicked, because now they're on a nine game winning streak and just dominated two teams on back to back days. It'll be interesting to see what happens when Thomas finally starts playing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*LeBron is having an MVP caliber season in his 15th year. This has NEVER happened before. It's laughable for anyone to dispute him as the greatest active player at this point. They're going to be a SERIOUS problem when Isaiah comes back, and Isaiah said he'll be back soon.





















PS: Lonzo is the worst second draft pick since Darko Millicic. I can't wait for him to get wrecked by Curry tonight :curry.*


----------



## DELETE

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lol who has been saying that Lebron is not the best ACTIVE player.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Remember when I told you all that Wiggins wouldn't live up to the hype and that the Cavs wouldn't regret trading him for Love :kobe3


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DELETE said:


> Lol who has been saying that Lebron is not the best ACTIVE player.


A lot of people actually. I'm not convinced that he still is despite his great numbers so far. 



Notorious said:


> Remember when I told you all that Wiggins wouldn't live up to the hype and that the Cavs wouldn't regret trading him for Love :kobe3


People seemed to think that trading for Love was a bad idea for the Cavaliers at the time. I always thought that was a steal on Cleveland's part. Wiggins had never played an NBA game in his life and he was traded away along with one of the biggest draft busts in NBA history for Kevin Love. Not to mention, Wiggins most likely wouldn't have blossomed as well playing third fiddle under LeBron and Irving as opposed to Love who many considered to be the best PF in the world at that point. 

I still see people now a days say that Cleveland should have never given Wiggins away for Love and I can't help but laugh at them for it. They got away with highway robbery with that trade.


----------



## Chrome

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LOL seems fitting in a year the Bulls are tanking that they come within an eyelash of winning in Denver, a place they haven't won in 11 years. Dunn and Markkanen played well though, so a solid L.


----------



## nyelator

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

My Nuggets doing decent so far.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:woo 75 points from The Big Three! :curry :kd3 :klay :woo :klay moving so swiftly and decisively without the ball! He just keeps getting better and better! :klay going 11-14 from the field... :banderas :bow :bow :bow :dray with a +34 performance! WARRIORS with 46 assists, one shy of the franchise record! :woo

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## cablegeddon

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So I watched the Phoenix @ Toronto game yesterday and Toronto have actually stopped with the stupid effing dinosaur hip-hop music they used to do when the Raptors were on offense. When did this happen? I used to watch Raptors games with the sound on mute.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron's jump shot this season has been insane.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kyrie with 36 points and 1 assist. :lol

Making :kobe proud.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kawhi putting in some work. :sk


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I believe DAVID WEST, who is playing some of the best basketball of his career right now, recently bit Tom Brady on the neck. 

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*LeBron shot 85% last night and dropped 17 dimes* :dead2 :lelbron :dead2


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941164772002852864
:krillin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Pippen just said LeBron has surpassed Jordan *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941368306321248257


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Not that I particularity mind watching the young guys play well and win, but getting worried this team will Miami Heat themselves and end up as a 9th or 10th seed when the season concludes, which is basketball hell.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lol Bulls got the longest winning streak in the East, what happeend to the tank?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Seneca said:


> Lol Bulls got the longest winning streak in the East, what happeend to the tank?


Mirotic blew it up....


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Man, the 2021 Hall of Fame class is possibly going to be one of the greatest ever.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I miss Kobe so much. 

Also Nance dunking on KD was too nice


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Bulls run is over after the ringer had a piece on them. Either the Cavs is a good team or the Ringer curse is real. :hmmm


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers have an insanely good young core of Ingram, Lonzo, and Kuzma. All three can be very special.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DecEmber Moon said:


> *LeBron is having an MVP caliber season in his 15th year. This has NEVER happened before. It's laughable for anyone to dispute him as the greatest active player at this point. They're going to be a SERIOUS problem when Isaiah comes back, and Isaiah said he'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Lonzo is the worst second draft pick since Darko Millicic. I can't wait for him to get wrecked by Curry tonight :curry.*


also :ti at this shit.


KD dominating at every level and playing DPOY defense. Lebron ain't playing that level of defense, there is no debate that KD is the best in the game.

Oh and they have lost without Steph+green missed 5 of 7 games in the current Steph-less winstreak.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> also :ti at this shit.
> 
> 
> KD dominating at every level and playing DPOY defense. Lebron ain't playing that level of defense, there is no debate that KD is the best in the game.
> 
> Oh and they have lost without Steph+green missed 5 of 7 games in the current Steph-less winstreak.


*Cool, Kawhi is the GOAT since you want to ignore LeBron's offensive output, shooting 58% from the field, and carrying a once struggling, undermanned team to a massive win streak. Your LeBron downplay is consistently embarrassing. He continues to perform better while your deluded comments get worse.*


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

New York, Washington, Philadelphia, and the LA Lakers get to play on Christmas Day and Toronto doesn't.

Life ain't fair kids.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DecEmber Moon said:


> *Cool, Kawhi is the GOAT since you want to ignore LeBron's offensive output, shooting 58% from the field, and carrying a once struggling, undermanned team to a massive win streak. Your LeBron downplay is consistently embarrassing. He continues to perform better while your deluded comments get worse.*


:ha at this bullshit.

The win streak was anything but a carryjob. Yes LeBron's played extremely well but during that win streak the Cavaliers best production was some of the best in the entire NBA. Love played consistently well during the streak. It was a group effort with LeBron the leader of it. Get out of here with the carry job nonsense. Next thing you're gonna tell me is Mike D'Antoni created the run n gun offense or some shit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DecEmber Moon said:


> *Cool, Kawhi is the GOAT since you want to ignore LeBron's offensive output, shooting 58% from the field, and carrying a once struggling, undermanned team to a massive win streak. Your LeBron downplay is consistently embarrassing. He continues to perform better while your deluded comments get worse.*


Undermanned? You mean like the Warriors were when they were missing Iggy, Livingston, Draymond, Curry, and Zaza? Didn't miss a beat because the best player in the world kept them winning.

Including a win over the Cavs.


The debate is over, Durant is clearly the superior player.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> Undermanned? You mean like the Warriors were when they were missing Iggy, Livingston, Draymond, Curry, and Zaza? Didn't miss a beat because the best player in the world kept them winning.
> 
> Including a win over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> The debate is over, Durant is clearly the superior player.


*Nah, I'm going to ignore that just like you continously ignore the Cavs' record without LeBron and the Warriors' record without Durant. You'll also ignore THE DEFENSIVE GOAT Durant's three uncalled fouls on LeBron that the NBA released a statement on with the last 2 minute report. There is no debate. LeBron is top 2 of all time, and easily STILL the best player in the league in his 15th season producing record numbers that no one this late in their tenure has ever acheived. *


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Markkanen with 32 points last night. :bjpenn


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*"easily STILL the best player in the league" is horeshit by the way. He's obviously in the conversation but hyperbole like that is why people don't take your opinion seriously. FYI Durant is better but LeBron is obviously still an elite level talent. *


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Best player in the world debates are subjective asf. And it certainly shouldn't be determined by one game. Come on...

Both had to go the super team route to win a championship. In Durant's case, his team might as well be the fucking western conference all stars now. :lol

I'm just waiting for the Warriors to fall apart in a year or two. NBA is just too predictable with this team around.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



seabs said:


> *"easily STILL the best player in the league" is horeshit by the way. He's obviously in the conversation but hyperbole like that is why people don't take your opinion seriously. FYI Durant is better but LeBron is obviously still an elite level talent. *


*That's fine, because I'm not going to take you or Magic seriously for classifying the #1 status of a man who averaged a triple double against a top 3 all time team in the NBA Finals in his 14th season as hyperbole. In case you don't know, let me add that it's never been done before.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948233958772363265


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Steph Curry opens the new year with a BANG!:woo :curry :woo*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948764804461690880


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Steph Curry opens the new year with a BANG!:woo :curry :woo*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948764804461690880


:woo :woo What a game! So fitting for Harrison BARNES to tie it up and help lead the Mavs in their courageous comeback against the WARRIORS but :curry The Baby-Faced Assassin shows no mercy at the end! :banderas :woo :woo

WARRIORS


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:curry is ON FIYAH! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :sodone :sodone :sodone

:curry2 



 :curry2

:woo :woo :curry3 WARRIORS :curry3 :woo :woo


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

so the celts get the lakers pick if that pick falls between 2 and 5? you're telling me boston could end up with marvin bagley in their rotation?


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Magic, please for the love of god do not trade Larry Nance Jr.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Just passing this along:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

RAPS 5 IN A ROW :woo


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> RAPS 5 IN A ROW :woo


WHOOPS :woo


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lowry out with bruised tailbone. That fall looked like it hurt a ton. :lowry


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Just passing this along:


:wow

I didn't know that. Gotta love coincidences.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

http://www.12up.com/posts/5943962-b...after-re-aggravating-ankle-injury?a_aid=43253 



> If Steph Curry, the two-time champion and two time MVP, has one weakness, it's his ankles.
> 
> Ankle injuries haunted him in his early years, and then after being healthy for several years, he reinjured it this season.
> 
> That ankle injury costs him a month, and in a report that just came out today, he reinjured that ankle in practice. According to the Golden State Warrior PR team, it's a sprained ankle.
> 
> This ankle will keep him out for tonight's home game against the Los Angeles Clippers. Klay Thompson is also out, but the Warriors will get back Kevin Durant, Draymond Green and Andre Iguodala from injury.
> 
> It's a real shame Curry got hurt again because since he came back from his ankle injury, he has been on fire. He had 10 threes in his first game back against Memphis, a game-winner at Dallas and 45 points in three quarters in a win at the Clippers.
> 
> Hopefully, the ankle injury is not severe and only keeps Curry out for a game or two.


Could Curry's past ankle issues be returning?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Both teams suck, but the Knicks and Bulls just had a very entertaining double OT game. Markkanen starting to look more and more like the real deal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Both teams suck, but the Knicks and Bulls just had a very entertaining double OT game. Markkanen starting to look more and more like the real deal.


Not had a chance to really watch this season; how good is Kris Dunn?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Not had a chance to really watch this season; how good is Kris Dunn?


He's gotten better as the season has progressed. Still a bit turnover-prone but that's expected for a young player. He's a good finisher at the rim and has had some nice 4th quarters. Last night wasn't one of his better games though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bottom of the shit bucket bench Raptors players running the Cavs off the floor LOL


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> Bottom of the shit bucket bench Raptors players running the Cavs off the floor LOL


Quite poetic actually :banderas!

Watching the Raptors (sans Lowry & Ibaka) steamroll a Cavs team with Isaiah, Love & James in the rotation is beautiful to see.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

How the hell did the Raptors remake their bench this offseason into Spurs-lite after losing all the experienced players this offseason? They take more 3s this season but is shooting below league average. Is their defence for real that allow them to hang with the best teams?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> How the hell did the Raptors remake their bench this offseason into Spurs-lite after losing all the experienced players this offseason? They take more 3s this season but is shooting below league average. Is their defence for real that allow them to hang with the best teams?


Because Masai Ujiri is really fucking good at ihs job.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Because Masai Ujiri is really fucking good at ihs job.


What team did Masai Ujiri's team ever beat in the playoffs?
How many championships has he won?
How many Final appearances does he have?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



T Hawk said:


> What team did Masai Ujiri's team ever beat in the playoffs?
> How many championships has he won?
> How many Final appearances does he have?


That's a ridiculously reductive way of looking at it. :lmao

In his first year as GM, he managed to win the Melo trade. In his third year, the Nuggets won 57 games, most in franchise NBA history.

He then got hired away by the Raptors, coming off a 34-win season. He fleeced the Knicks again in the Bargnani trade, dumped Rudy Gay for assets and immediately had the Raptors in the playoffs. Two years later, they won 56 games and pushed the Cavs to 6 in the Eastern Conference Finals. As the Raptors' window with the Lowry/DeRozan core has been closing, Masai has done an excellent job of building up young talent beneath them, setting the Raptors up for both the present and the future.

Anyway, to answer @FriedTofu's question, most of it came from the Bargs and Gay trades. Jakob Poeltl was drafted using the pick Toronto got from the Knicks in the Bargnani trade. The Rudy Gay trade netted the Raptors Patrick Patterson, Chuck Hayes, Greivis Vasquez and John Salmons. Greivis was later flipped for Norman Powell and the pick that became OG Anunoby, while Salmons was traded for Lou Williams and Lucas Nogueira. Masai rarely loses trades, which is pretty much the hallmark of most great GMs, being able to turn nothing into something. It's what's allowed Daryl Morey to get Houston from the T-Mac/Yao era to the Harden/Dwight era to the Harden/CP3 era without dipping under .500 once.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@RetepAdam. that doesn't answer any of my questions.

I measure a GM on winning championships not "winning" trades. Has he even won a conference championship?

"Pushed" the Cavs to Game 6?! Not even Game 7? Like, really? :lmao

He's a dollar store version Darryl Morey, who he himself is overhyped/overrated and never won anything (maybe this year, tho?)


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



T Hawk said:


> @RetepAdam. that doesn't answer any of my questions.
> 
> I measure a GM on winning championships not "winning" trades. Has he even won a conference championship?
> 
> He's a dollar store version Darryl Morey, who himself is overhyped/overrated and never won anything (maybe this year, tho?)


If that's the only thing you consider, then to be quite honest, you're probably just not very good at evaluating front office job performance. :shrug

Which is fine. Not everyone can be good at everything. For instance, I'm pretty lousy at golf. Absolutely useless with a driver.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> That's a ridiculously reductive way of looking at it. :lmao
> 
> In his first year as GM, he managed to win the Melo trade. In his third year, the Nuggets won 57 games, most in franchise NBA history.
> 
> He then got hired away by the Raptors, coming off a 34-win season. He fleeced the Knicks again in the Bargnani trade, dumped Rudy Gay for assets and immediately had the Raptors in the playoffs. Two years later, they won 56 games and pushed the Cavs to 6 in the Eastern Conference Finals. As the Raptors' window with the Lowry/DeRozan core has been closing, Masai has done an excellent job of building up young talent beneath them, setting the Raptors up for both the present and the future.
> 
> Anyway, to answer @FriedTofu's question, most of it came from the Bargs and Gay trades. Jakob Poeltl was drafted using the pick Toronto got from the Knicks in the Bargnani trade. The Rudy Gay trade netted the Raptors Patrick Patterson, Chuck Hayes, Greivis Vasquez and John Salmons. Greivis was later flipped for Norman Powell and the pick that became OG Anunoby, while Salmons was traded for Lou Williams and Lucas Nogueira. Masai rarely loses trades, which is pretty much the hallmark of most great GMs, being able to turn nothing into something. It's what's allowed Daryl Morey to get Houston from the T-Mac/Yao era to the Harden/Dwight era to the Harden/CP3 era without dipping under .500 once.


My question is how the roster is playing the way it is. Not how Uijiri constructed the roster. Their youths didn't show that much promise a year ago.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> If that's the only thing you consider, then to be quite honest, you're probably just not very good at evaluating front office job performance. :shrug
> 
> Which is fine. Not everyone can be good at everything. For instance, I'm pretty lousy at golf. Absolutely useless with a driver.


Nah it's called I don't have such a low standard and low bar of excellence. 

You seriously listed "...but..but his team pushed the Cavs to Game 6!" like that's a badge of honor. :lmao Yes, being a loser and losing to a team in 6 Games is a accomplishment to be proud of :lmao

You still never answered my original questions. 
I expect you to continue to evade them, but I forgive you, lad.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> My question is how the roster is playing the way it is. Not how Uijiri constructed the roster. Their *youths* didn't show that much promise a year ago.


Important word's in bold. Young guys develop. Poeltl was solid last year and has grown into his body more and made the most of increased minutes. Siakam was good defensively last year but seems much more comfortable on offense. VanVleet has a better shot profile this year, which is the kind of thing that will usually come with experience. Powell's actually having a _worse_ year this year. Still too prone to tunnel vision and shooting like shit from deep this year. Delon Wright is probably playing better than most people expected, but he's a big PG who's always had two-way chops, and he's right at the age where a ton of PGs historically break out. And then OG, obviously, wasn't on the team last year.

It's really just good internal development. They added youth talent to the roster, and Dwane Casey, for his faults, is good at getting his guys to work hard. They have a strong culture in Toronto, and I'm a believer in that kind of thing mattering.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



T Hawk said:


> Nah it's called I don't have such a low standard and low bar of excellence.
> 
> You seriously listed "...but..but his team pushed the Cavs to Game 6!" like that's a badge of honor. :lmao Yes, being a loser and losing to a team in 6 Games is a accomplishment to be proud of :lmao
> 
> You still never answered my original questions.
> I expect you to continue to evade them, but I forgive you, lad.


1. Pacers, Heat, Bucks.
2. Zero.
3. Zero.

The point is that any GM can only be evaluated in the context of their circumstances. Under Masai's watch, Denver and Toronto have both had the winningest seasons in franchise history. Has he won any championships yet? No, because he's been GM for 7 1/2 years in Denver and Toronto. :lmao

I realize this will almost certainly fall on deaf ears here, but you have it backwards. Houston winning the championship this year wouldn't suddenly make Daryl Morey a great GM. The reason Houston is in a position to even be part of that conversation is _because_ Daryl Morey is a great GM.

To use another example, Sean Marks is currently doing a very nice job in Brooklyn. They aren't going to win any championships any time soon, but if you look at the position they're in now compared to where they were two years ago, they've made enormous strides. And that's the kind of thing you'll miss when your sole criteria for someone being good is basically "Does their team play in a desirable market like LA or Miami, or were they fortunate enough to draft one of the 10 greatest players of all-time?" because that accounts for 20 of the last 27 champions right there.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> 1. Pacers, Heat, Bucks.
> 2. Zero.
> 3. Zero.


Thank you

kada kada kada


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Important word's in bold. Young guys develop. Poeltl was solid last year and has grown into his body more and made the most of increased minutes. Siakam was good defensively last year but seems much more comfortable on offense. VanVleet has a better shot profile this year, which is the kind of thing that will usually come with experience. Powell's actually having a _worse_ year this year. Still too prone to tunnel vision and shooting like shit from deep this year. Delon Wright is probably playing better than most people expected, but he's a big PG who's always had two-way chops, and he's right at the age where a ton of PGs historically break out. And then OG, obviously, wasn't on the team last year.
> 
> It's really just good internal development. They added youth talent to the roster, and Dwane Casey, for his faults, is good at getting his guys to work hard. They have a strong culture in Toronto, and I'm a believer in that kind of thing mattering.


I guess I could see it that way. But it also seem like Derozan expanding his game allowing for these players to flourish too. Could be fool's gold to believe in the value of these players as we see how the Nuggets and the Hawks turned out without a superstar. Or OKC with Russ alone surrounded by similar long wingspan players.

I'm just glad we can see a good team built with solid contributions from less heralded players compete.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> I guess I could see it that way. But it also seem like Derozan expanding his game allowing for these players to flourish too. Could be fool's gold to believe in the value of these players as we see how the Nuggets and the Hawks turned out without a superstar. Or OKC with Russ alone surrounded by similar long wingspan players.
> 
> I'm just glad we can see a good team built with solid contributions from less heralded players compete.


Oh yeah, DeRozan expanding his game has been huge.

I don't think the Raptors are positioned to _contend_ post-Lowry/DDR. At least not yet. We'll see how things go with OG's development, but assuming he's not literally Kawhi Leonard, they're going to have to find the next few guys at the center of the puzzle. Just never hurts to position yourself with assets to be able to bridge to the next version. A lot of that owes itself to Masai not buying into the hype when they first started getting good. I think the mentality has always kind of been "We'll see how far we can take this now, but we need to stay flexible for the long run," similar to what Denver is doing right now.

Circling back to the Delon thing, I think that's actually something that should get talked about more. A lot of PGs don't break out 'til age 24-25, something we've started to see with Kris Dunn in Chicago as well. You obviously want to see guys showing signs, but I think we're too quick to give up on some of those guys. A lot of fans _hated_ Mike Conley's first contract extension (5 years, $40 million lol) in 2010, but two years later, he was an absolute bargain. Kyle Lowry, Goran Dragic, Kemba Walker, _Steph Curry_. I think we might just have to start baking in an expectation that a lot of young PGs have a leap in them around that age and try to reserve judgment somewhat until they get there.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Went to the Wizards/Nets game Saturday night. In typical Wiz fashion, they were up big and let the Nets come all the way back to hit a 3 and send the game to overtime. Wiz ended up getting the win and I got to see my first overtime game, so can't complain there. Ian Mahinmi is completely useless and awful though. My god.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953153110356017152
*This is too much :mj4*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953153110356017152
> *This is too much :mj4*


21 technicals(including DLo getting one from the bench)
5 ejections
Lowry and Simmons trying to set up a fight
CP3 leading his team through secret backdoors trying to break in to start a lockerroom fight.

Who needs the WWE, this is sports entertainment right here. :mj4


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Shaq and Barkley's reaction to the Clippers and Rockets was true sports-entertainment.

“Hello police, Chris Paul is trying to beat me up.” — Shaq

:lmao


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

More sports-entertainment today!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953429401953169409
NBA players taking a very different lesson during MLK day week.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Just passing this along:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953044051770605568


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

In mere moments, @chrome... :curry2

Meanwhile, for everyone's pleasure... :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :curry :kd3 :dray :klay :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953349400218120192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953406522603618304


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can't wait @DesolationRow . :curry2


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kemba on the block, and the Cavs are also looking at trying to trade for George Hill.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

also HYPE at EMBIID being an all star starter.


there were those of us who had his back all along and those that will jump on. never doubt the process. :banderas


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Embarrassing effort by the Cavs...


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I go on NBA.com to find that the Thunder managed to score 148 points today. 

Right now all the things we've been predicting about the Cavaliers and the Celtics have been wrong. Cleveland seems to be a mess and have shown no signs of being able to hang with the top teams in the West. Despite a 13 game win streak and winning 19/20 games at one point, they are looking worse as the season goes on and there haven't been many signs of that changing. The incredible start to the season that LeBron had has cooled down significantly. Isaiah's defensive problems are showing and are causing more problems so far than expected. And guys like JR, Thompson and Crowder have been too inconsistent. The only positives are Wade being a god send for Cleveland's bench, Green playing well beyond expectations and guys like Korver and (seemingly) Rose being able to provide additional punches off the bench, assuming the latter named player stays healthy.

Boston on the other hand looks like an incredibly well oiled machine. Their defense is terrific and they have a clear identity. Stevens has done a terrific job getting the most out of his players. Irving has developed into the kind of player he needed to become much earlier in his career, a guy who can bring more focus and effort on defense. That alone makes this the best version of him we have ever seen. Tatum has adjusted great so far. What's crazy about this is that they're doing all of it without Hayward. It's insane to imagine just how great they would be right now if he were playing. 

With that said, I still don't see Boston going to the finals. It isn't anything against their team, it's just that there's simply too much young and inexperienced talent, where as Cleveland is loaded in that department. At this point, I actually can buy into the idea of Boston going to the finals more, but I'm still in the realm of "I'll believe it once I actually see it". For now, to me, Cleveland are still the favorites.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Thought the Warriors were going to beat us after their comeback but we held on in the end! I'm gettin too old for this level of drama.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Houston has been a huge surprise to me. For once D'Antoni is putting an actual emphasis on defense and the results are showing. Injuries are honestly the only reason the Rockets aren't the best team in the NBA record wise, because when their best players are healthy they've been almost unbeatable (in fact I think they actually have yet to lose when they're fully healthy). The team has a lot of pieces that fall together perfectly and that duo of Paul/Harden is simply unfair. The idea of Houston always having at least Paul or Harden on the floor at all times is insane, and it doesn't help that the team has a well balanced supporting act to help back up those two. It's gotten to the point where a team with Curry, Klay, Durant, Draymond, Iggy and company are struggling against them. That says a lot.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BlueSanta said:


> Houston has been a huge surprise to me. For once D'Antoni is putting an actual emphasis on defense and the results are showing. Injuries are honestly the only reason the Rockets aren't the best team in the NBA record wise, because when their best players are healthy they've been almost unbeatable (in fact I think they actually have yet to lose when they're fully healthy). The team has a lot of pieces that fall together perfectly and that duo of Paul/Harden is simply unfair. The idea of Houston always having at least Paul or Harden on the floor at all times is insane, and it doesn't help that the team has a well balanced supporting act to help back up those two. It's gotten to the point where a team with Curry, Klay, Durant, Draymond, Iggy and company are struggling against them. That says a lot.


I think we have a shot, I'm not sure we're fully at championship level yet. Anderson's a weak point in our game and I do think D'Antoni needs to use more players in the rotation sometimes when we struggle as we have more depth than we use in a lot of games. But yeah this season has been a revelation, I didn't remotely expect we'd be as good as we have been but I'm incredibly glad we are. I've not felt this excited about our team since Yao/Tmac if I'm honest. Capella's actually low-key one of our bigger difference makers, he's getting better and better every year and he meshes brilliantly with both Harden and Paul. Tucker, Mbah a Moute and Ariza alongside Paul have really helped change us from a great offensive team into a team who can do it well at both ends - we still have those lapses and moments of terrible communication but when we're focused and getting stops I genuinely feel we're a top 3 team without question. Just gotta see if we can sustain it now 

Edit: And yeah when Paul, harden and Capella are healthy we're unbeaten.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955545357466947584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955545876415606785
Congrats to Bucks fans.

INB4 Giannis starts looking up Joe Prunty's stats online.

EDIT — It's the Bucks' birthday on Twitter.










LMFAO.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@shutupchico what did you think of Cousins game last night?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

East reserves: Kyle Lowry, Bradley Beal, John Wall, Kevin Love, Kristaps Porzingis, Victor Oladipo, Al Horford
West reserves: Klay Thompson, Draymond Green, Damian Lillard, LaMarcus Aldridge, Russell Westbrook, Jimmy Butler, Karl-Anthony Towns

Andre Drummond got snubbed. No complaints otherwise.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@Mercy @Rowdy Yates 

:woo Was at last night's WARRIORS game against the New York Knicks! :woo 

:dray shifted the momentum of the game following a rather pedestrian and sleepy first half performance by the team! As almost always with this team it was the improved defensive intensity and effort that turned the previously sluggish outing around! :curry went on a marvelous second-half tear! It was glorious! :woo :woo :woo

Hat tip to the Knicks who are a feisty team and, these days, genuinely fun to watch in-person. The ball movement by their offense was at times just as dizzying as any strong Warriors possession, over and over again. Sometimes even in the face of excellent Warriors defensive potency the Knicks would again and again slice through the key and move the ball with tremendous alacrity and fierceness, resulting in outstanding scoring nights for just about everybody wearing Knicks uniforms. 

Fantastic game to attend! :woo :woo :woo

Also :lmao at DURANT knowingly getting himself ejected from the game with a few minutes left just as it was clear that the WARRIORS were going to win without any hassle at the last moments. :lol He was troubled by the referees' calls all night long. :lol

Going Thursday night to see the Timberwolves invade ROARACE! :woo :woo :woo

:curry :dray :kd3 :klay


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Went to the Lakers/Celtics , had so much fun :banderas KUZMA is a fucking boss :mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm convinced at this point that the Cavaliers aren't going to the finals.

But then again, Boston's been having some trouble recently too.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Pop calling a timeout 14 seconds in to the game was gold. 

Cleveland issues are so much more deeper than anybody could have possibly imagined. You are not alone in thinking the Cavs aren't going to the finals this year.


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*They probably still will. Lebron can still carry a team through the east to the finals. Boston look good but I still dunno come pressure time. We already know Lowry and Derozan will choke. There could be a lot of tight first round series and some upsets but until they have a legit great team to face I ain't about to start betting against Lebron now. Same outcome but a more exciting journey on both sides this year. *


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wizards/Thunder and Timbs/Warriors tonight, Rockets/Pelicans tomorrow and Celtics/Warriors on Saturday. 

This weekend. :zayn3


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn, Cousins out for the year with a torn Achilles. :francis


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> Pop calling a timeout 14 seconds in to the game was gold.
> 
> Cleveland issues are so much more deeper than anybody could have possibly imagined. You are not alone in thinking the Cavs aren't going to the finals this year.


It's strange because this was the year where it looked like they were at their best. 13 game winning streak early in the season, as well as winning 19 of 20 games. It looked like they had everything figured out. 

Now with Isaiah back, it looks like they've taken multiple steps back.

Also, really sucks what happened to Cousins. Guy was having a terrific year. I'm curious as to what's going to happen with Davis now and whether or not New Orleans unloads on him so they can start from scratch.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Blake Griffin's been traded to the Pistons.

Edit: It just occurred to me that Griffin's going from living the LA Lifestyle to now being in Detroit. Man, that's going to be...quite the adjustment.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That sounds like torture to me. :lol


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Trading anyone to Detroit is just cold...fucking cold-hearted. You gotta have a lot of hate in your system to trade someone to Detroit.*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Drummond and Blake :sodone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Blake to DET is crazy!


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ostentatious move for the Clippers.

I don't know how eager I'd have been to blow it up considering the Clippers were the laughingstock of the NBA for _decades_ and this was their first period of any sort of consistent success since they played in Buffalo. On top of that, all that talk about Blake being a "Clipper for life" to get him to a sign a five-year deal apparently went out the window as soon as they got an opportunity to ship him off to Detroit. That's probably the kind of thing agents will take note of.

Blake's contract is probably going to be a significant burden in the final couple years, but Detroit was in a weird spot, so I like this move for them. Fuck it, go for it. Beats trying to rebuild when you have no real path to getting a head start on one. Sell some jerseys and see where this takes you.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Mercy said:


> *Trading anyone to Detroit is just cold...fucking cold-hearted. You gotta have a lot of hate in your system to trade someone to Detroit.*


And again, he's going from living in LA of all places. It's not like he was living in a studio apartment on $16 an hour. He had a 5 year 100 million dollar deal in place. He was basically set to live the dream life, with his own mansion in his own private residence, palm trees and nice weather galore.

And he just got traded to fucking Detroit :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

NBA trades are so great :done


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

A Clipper for life only lasts for 5 months. :lol He put down money for his mansion a few years back and probably didn't expect to spend on rent again after signing his big contract this summer. At least he still has his 170mil contract to offset some of the hurt and a better chance of making the playoffs and All Star in the East.


----------



## El Grappleador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I knew about NBA All-Stars Game's new format. It made a voting to determinate captain of teams and the most voted were Steve Curry and LeBron James. Let's see how will work this new format on February 18th.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I guess we're going to see if small ball is as powerful as it's supposed to be in the All-Star game. Steph's team's loaded with guards, Lebron's got a lot more bigs. Looking forward to the weekend as usual (one of the highlights of my year tbh.)


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

John Wall out 2 months with a knee procedure. Fuck.  There goes any hope of being a top 4 seed again.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

A few days ago we lost Demarcus Cousins for the season. John Wall is out for two months. Now Kevin Love is out for at least two months. 

Should probably change that thread title back to injury ball.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

James Harden 60 points triple double. :harden2 Dude was robbed of the MVP last season because Westbrook statpaded his rebounds. Shame.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Sucks the Mirotic deal to the Pelicans deal fell through. That 1st round pick would'be been :nice. 

Hope they work something out in the next few days.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Harden tho :banderas


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Calling it right now it's gonna be Rockets vs Raptors in the finals.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Championship teams aren't always going to win every game.

Never the less, Golden State losing by 30 to Utah last night was surprising as fuck.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/22281387/golden-state-warriors-play-lebron-james



> If the Golden State Warriors can create a max salary slot this offseason, the defending NBA champions could position themselves to secure a meeting with LeBron James, league sources told ESPN.


LeBron joining Golden State?










This. Will not. Happen.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So the Bulls got the Niko to Pels deal done after all. Pick's top 5 protected, so they'll very likely have 2 picks to work with in this year's draft. Good stuff, now let's send Lopez out for another pick.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



The Absolute said:


> http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/22281387/golden-state-warriors-play-lebron-james
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron joining Golden State?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. Will not. Happen.







Heard about it earlier today, absolutely shocking stuff as an idea alone. :sasha2

It makes sense business-wise for him but this would definitely affect his legacy one way or the other.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> So the Bulls got the Niko to Pels deal done after all. Pick's top 5 protected, so they'll very likely have 2 picks to work with in this year's draft. Good stuff, now let's send Lopez out for another pick.


End of an era. :sasha3

Good trade for the Pels, adding Niko, getting out from under Asik's contract _and_ somehow picking up a second round pick in the process.

Bulls probably could have done better, but the outcome is fine and this might be the highest pick they would've been able to get without getting protected to death.

Next up is probably a RoLo/Gortat swap, with another pick going to Chicago.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



The Absolute said:


> http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/22281387/golden-state-warriors-play-lebron-james
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron joining Golden State?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. Will not. Happen.


At this point they're just pulling stories out of their ass for the hell of it.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Greg Monroe went to the Celtics. Maybe New Orleans can try to get Brook Lopez if the Lakers decide to buy him out?

He got a nice video package today in his return to Brooklyn. Well-deserved.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Greg Monroe went to the Celtics. Maybe New Orleans can try to get Brook Lopez if the Lakers decide to buy him out?
> 
> He got a nice video package today in his return to Brooklyn. Well-deserved.


Or they can give the Bulls another one of their 1st rounders for Brook's brother.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

For the record and going forward, because @shutupchico backed out of the bet first, I too will now be following suit. 

I love technicalities :mj


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn, KP out with a torn ACL. Fuck is up with all these injuries lately?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I feel for KP. Ffs these injuries...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Porzingis probably won't play again until 2019, and even then by the time he's actually back to himself it'll probably be in the 2019-20 season. Massive blow for New York


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lonzo Ball about to be a father.

God damn.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What.A.GAME


----------



## El Grappleador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

OMG! What a Match Between T-Wolves and Cavs. Lebron got the victory on the last second of OT. Cardiac!


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Isaiah Thomas has been traded to the Lakers along with Channing Frye. 

Cavaliers get...Jordan Clarkson and Larry Nance Jr??

:wow

Well fuck me, that's actually a steal for Cleveland.


----------



## obby

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Went from leading the Celtics to the first seed and a conference final to coming off the bench for Lonzo in half a year. 

I almost feel bad. :mj2


----------



## AlternateDemise

obby said:


> Went from leading the Celtics to the first seed and a conference final to coming off the bench for Lonzo in half a year.
> 
> I almost feel bad. :mj2


I didn't even think about that.. Lakers apparently are planning on keeping Isaiah beyond this season, so how is that going to work exactly? Ball works best as the controlling point guard and Thomas is too good to be stuck in the bench role.

From the Cavaliers point of view it's a good trade. But for the Lakers? This is a puzzling move if they really do plan on keeping Isaiah. 

Also if I remember the NBA rules correctly, the Cavs included their first round pick in this trade. That means they can't trade away the Brooklyn pick, right? Can anyone confirm that?

Okay, this is weird. Two more trades from the Cavaliers. 

Cavaliers have sent Jae Crowder and Derrick Rose to Utah for Rodney Hood and George Hill. There's a third team involved too, I guess Joe Johnson is going to Sacramento.

The second is Dwayne Wade is apparently being traded to Miami. I guess Cleveland is getting a heavily protected second round pick.

Hood and Hill are fantastic pick ups for what Cleveland had to give up but I don't know about trading away Wade. He was the perfect sixth man and was playing very well in his role. And of course, he's LeBron's best friend. So...yeah, don't understand that one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Thomas gonna be a free agent anyway.

Would like to see Paul George go to Cavs.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn, Cavs completely retooling their team. Won't help them beat the Warriors, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Damn, Cavs completely retooling their team. Won't help them beat the Warriors, but interesting nonetheless.


I'm not so sure we should be focusing on them beating the Warriors. Right now they've got their work cut out for them in the West. The Thunder just got done blowing them out AT Golden State without Roberson and Houston has won every meeting against the team so far. I know playoffs are a different playing field, but Warriors are going to need to go through hell to get back into the finals this year.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bulls just traded for Vonleh. :hmm:

Only 22, so there's still some hope for him I guess. Need to hurry up and get Lopez and/or Holiday out of here while they're in the trading mood.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Damn, Cavs completely retooling their team. Won't help them beat the Warriors, but interesting nonetheless.


They will be lucky to make it by the celtics


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

McBuckets and a second round pick to the Mavs

Mavs get: younger, a SF, a good 3pt shooter, a high-school friend of Harrison Barnes, and a great nickname

:yum:


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> They will be lucky to make it by the celtics


I wouldn't go that far. It's going to depend on how soon Kevin Love can get back and whether or not he's able to stay healthy. LeBron will need that consistent second option and that's where he comes in.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961720329478356993
:lol


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Jesus tap-dancing Christ.

We blew up our fucking roster. IT was only here for a cup of coffee. I already miss Channing and Iman. And Wade, to a lesser extent.

But I guess radical changes *were* needed to get us out of this slump. I'll give this new team a shot and see what the hell happens.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The moves the Cavs made were desperately needed. I would have liked to have seen Wade or Crowder stay. But IT was not working out, neither was Rose, guys like Frye and Shumpert were barely on the court.

And with these trades they got 4 young, athletic players. Clarkson is a great combo scoring guard, Hill is a solid PG, Hood is a great shooter, and Nance Jr. is a great big man athlete.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers losing Larry Nance Jr hurts.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Isaiah Thomas, apparently, is already refusing to come off the bench for the Lakers. Wants a starting role.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BlueSanta said:


> Isaiah Thomas, apparently, is already refusing to come off the bench for the Lakers. Wants a starting role.


Should just cut him then tbh.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Should just cut him then tbh.


I'm still a little shocked that they traded for him to be honest. This is something they should have seen coming.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BlueSanta said:


> I'm still a little shocked that they traded for him to be honest. This is something they should have seen coming.


it was a cap dump for a 1st round pick. They're probably going to resign Randle now.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That Lavine/Butler duel last night. :banderas


----------



## El Grappleador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm Watching Cavs - Celtics. 64-52. Halftime.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs had a good showing against the Celtics but I wouldn't celebrate until their match with OKC coming up next. That match may be the actual decider.

Other than that, Clarkson though. :banderas


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well, things just got interesting.

The new look Cavs are definitely legit, and shouldn't be taken lightly by any team, and this includes the Warriors and Rockets.

Kevin Love is out, and yet the Cavs just beat two top 5 teams in the league on the road. That's saying a lot. 

It's just two wins, but what's impressive about it is how long the new team has been together. Hill, Clarkson, Hood and Nance, based on what I've seen so far, are thriving in their new roles and they're the answer Cleveland was desperately looking for. It'll be interesting to see how good this team is come playoff time when Love is back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*The Cavs' youthful additions have done wonders for the team composition on both ends of the floor; especially defensively. Clarkson and Hood are also doing a great job of getting LeBron open for easy shots and layups with the space they create. When was the last time you saw LeBron's teammates making plays for him? He even looked surprise on one pass while waiting for a rebound.*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Cavs' youthful additions have done wonders for the team composition on both ends of the floor; especially defensively. Clarkson and Hood are also doing a great job of getting LeBron open for easy shots and layups with the space they create. When was the last time you saw LeBron's teammates making plays for him? He even looked surprise on one pass while waiting for a rebound.*


I still can't believe the Cavs now have Clarkson/Hood together on the same team. On their own it doesn't seem all that impressive, but off the bench AND on the same team as LeBron? That's insane. 

And to add on to your point about their defense, all four additions, even if some of them don't necessarily excel at that end of the floor, Clarkson and Hood for example are still lengthy and taller than average at their position. Their extra height and length helps give the Cavaliers the same advantage the Warriors typically have over teams, which is having versatile defenders who can guard multiple positions. Cavaliers obviously don't have defensive talent that can compare with the likes of Durant, Green, Thompson or Iggy (except for maybe LeBron when he actually tries at that end of the floor), but none the less having that versatility and willingness to go to the finals should result in us seeing a much, MUCH better defensive team than what we had been seeing beforehand.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






Bosh says he plans to return this/next season. :heyman5


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

what the fuck am i watching? why isn't the game on? just introduce the players, and end this shit


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

this is so cringe :allen


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

ludacris was ok, but the rest of this thing has been horrendous.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:lol introducing injured players demarcus gives zero fucks about being there :lol


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

kevin hart isn't funny, at all


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

i like kyrie no selling hart's nonsense.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Looking at hot cheerleaders while Kevin Hart buries the best basketball players on the planet is exactly how my Sunday night should end.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> :lol introducing injured players demarcus gives zero fucks about being there :lol


Poor thing, you could tell he'd rather be out there on the court. :kurtcry3

He was definitely smiling a lot more last year but totally understandable why he isn't smiling right now.

Edit: Oh yeah, *#TeamLebron* got this btw. :quite


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fergie was fucking horrendous


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This year is much more competitive than last year. :mark

Edit: The ball clearly touched Embiid's foot and yet Team Steph got the ball back. fpalm SMH these NBA referees.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hell of a game so far. Wasn't in love with the new format but it's grown on me watching this.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

DAT DEFENCE !






Prefer these teams


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That was a great game. Keep this format and next year show the draft live on TV. Maybe also come up with more creative team names than "Team ______" and special customized jerseys.


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'd like to see them drafted immediately before the game. I like the idea of giving them different names and jerseys. Would also think it would be interesting if they called their own fouls like street hoops (got that idea from here: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/22482691/nba-how-fix-nba-all-star-game)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Great game. :done

The Westbrook/Durant interactions. :zayn3

The Westbrook/Embiid moments. :zayn3

The defense in this game. :zayn3

LeBron MVP. :zayn3

LeBron almost losing his voice. :zayn3

Cannot wait for next year. :banderas


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well I'll be shitfaced on a Wednesday night. It looks like the new format actually worked out brilliantly. Both teams were stacked and the game could have gone either way. This truly felt like an All Star game. I'm excited for the new format and look forward to seeing what games it has to offer going forward.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

All Star Weekend needs less Kevin Hart and less robbing my boy Dennis Smith Jr of Dunk Contest victories


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RabbiVon said:


> I'd like to see them drafted immediately before the game. I like the idea of giving them different names and jerseys. Would also think it would be interesting if they called their own fouls like street hoops (got that idea from here: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/22482691/nba-how-fix-nba-all-star-game)


They will never do it prior to the game because they would lose money via all star jersey sales.


----------



## Skins

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KUZMA said:


> They will never do it prior to the game because they would lose money via all star jersey sales.


Dont understand why many don't get this. I'm a traditionalist so East/West is what I preferred but the game was great last night and the teams are fine, just telecast the draft instead of finding out that day on inside the NBA

Insane how Bron can win the MVP 10 years after last winning it :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What in the world is going on with the Spurs? 

Kawhi has been cleared yet his return is pretty much still unknown, all while Pop is not being so direct about it like he usually is.

Something is definitely going on...


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bulls with that clutch L, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. :wow


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966916681711812610 :banderas

A little bit disconcerting that the Warriors could not hold the Clippers to below 127 points at home... Another 40-point game by :curry however, so these deficiencies are easily papered over. Will begin to become genuinely concerned if OKC comes into town Saturday night and gives the Warriors another lashing. 

For now, though... WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo :chefcurry


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Few things:

Incredibly disappointed and disgusted at the story about my Mavs this week. Can't believe behaviour like that was allowed to continue, especially by a guy like Mark Cuban. Not only is it morally wrong, but it's so stupid from a business side of things - it was a ticking timebomb and I'm shocked that a savvy business guy like Cuban would take the risk. I trust him to get shit in order after this because it's extremely embarrassing for an owner who portrays himself as the model hands-on owner to let this happen under his watch. Loved hearing how the same women, who were victims of the creeps in the business/media side of the organization, felt that the lockerroom was a safe-haven and were completely at east in there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966760079822409728
What the absolute fuck is this? These kids make millions for their colleges every year, but look at the fucking lengths the NCAA are going to deny them a piece of the pie - likening them to slaves. I'm no legal expert, but how is something like that even allowed to be in the constitution? FBI(i think) investigation released names of former and current names of college players who received money. Wankers. If the FBI spent less time trying to prevent kids from earning deserved-money, and more time jumping off cliffs, the world would be a far better place

My boy Dennis Smith Jr got somewhere around 130k :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to wonder if John Wall leaving Wizards would be a win-win situation for both parties involved.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> I'm starting to wonder if John Wall leaving Wizards would be a win-win situation for both parties involved.


It's super weird how much we've won without him.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966916681711812610 :banderas
> 
> A little bit disconcerting that the Warriors could not hold the Clippers to below 127 points at home... Another 40-point game by :curry however, so these deficiencies are easily papered over. Will begin to become genuinely concerned if OKC comes into town Saturday night and gives the Warriors another lashing.
> 
> For now, though... WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo :chefcurry


As a Thunder fan, I'm glad we had the 2 wins over GS this year, but I don't see it happening again. Losing Roberson hurt.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> Few things:
> 
> Incredibly disappointed and disgusted at the story about my Mavs this week. Can't believe behaviour like that was allowed to continue, especially by a guy like Mark Cuban. Not only is it morally wrong, but it's so stupid from a business side of things - it was a ticking timebomb and I'm shocked that a savvy business guy like Cuban would take the risk. I trust him to get shit in order after this because it's extremely embarrassing for an owner who portrays himself as the model hands-on owner to let this happen under his watch. Loved hearing how the same women, who were victims of the creeps in the business/media side of the organization, felt that the lockerroom was a safe-haven and were completely at east in there


...Did I miss something here?


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BlueSanta said:


> ...Did I miss something here?


http://www.si.com/nba/2018/02/20/da...-misconduct-investigation-mark-cuban-response

Google is a thing, you know :mj


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



ThunderJet88 said:


> As a Thunder fan, I'm glad we had the 2 wins over GS this year, but I don't see it happening again. Losing Roberson hurt.


No question that that is a major loss for your team. At the same time I'm hardly confident going into Saturday evening based on the Warriors' past couple of months of play and general lack of defensive effort. Will be intriguing to see them meet this challenge. 

Good luck to your team as we inch toward the playoffs!


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> No question that that is a major loss for your team. At the same time I'm hardly confident going into Saturday evening based on the Warriors' past couple of months of play and general lack of defensive effort. Will be intriguing to see them meet this challenge.
> 
> Good luck to your team as we inch toward the playoffs!


Good luck to you guys as well. (Not that you need it lol) I'm looking forward to the playoffs yes, but also the battle for the 1 seeds in both conferences.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> http://www.si.com/nba/2018/02/20/da...-misconduct-investigation-mark-cuban-response
> 
> Google is a thing, you know :mj


So is this thing called laziness.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I think Anthony Davis is the best player in the NBA, imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> I think Anthony Davis is the best player in the NBA, imo.


Has a great argument for it. His defense is elite and so is his offense. He's playing like crazy these past few games.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

53 points, 18 rebounds and *not a single 3 pointer in that particular game*. :done

AD is something else, unbelievably impressive.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...and-twitter-goes-nuts/?utm_term=.821ff424d100

Harden taking Wes Johnson's soul!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

^Definitely the highlight of the entire match. 

Poor Johnson is not going to sleep well ever again after that. :lol

Edit: just watched it again from another camera angle and I noticed Johnson smiled immediately after hitting the ground. He knows he got owned but he's being a good sport about it. :xavier


----------



## obby

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Looks like IT is back. :thirst3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






*This. Was. Nasty.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

WHAT A FINISH IN THE ATL! :woo IGUODALA! :woo K.D. with 28 points! :woo :klay with plenty of great defense on the wing! :woo 

Nice to get the road sweep. :curry :kerr :dray 

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> *This. Was. Nasty.*


I have no idea if he just got lucky that it went through Tristan's legs or not but... wow. :done


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I have no idea if he just got lucky that it went through Tristan's legs or not but... wow. :done


I think it's a combination of luck and enough skill to even get in a position for that luck to happen tbh. To even contemplate a move like that in the moment and then attempt it is ridiculous enough but for it to go the way it did the stars were definitely aligned. Another insane highlight for Lebron I guess.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971780245635219457


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Not sure why they waited a week to sign Rose tbh, he's not eligible for the playoffs now IIRC.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Really starting to believe in the Raps. The East is theirs for the taking.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Surprised to come in this thread and only see one poster discussing the Raptors ending the streak? 

No more isolation plays, this Raps team is for real and coming for that Larry O'Brien Trophy! Yawl been warned :banderas!!


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Remember when everyone was saying this season is going to be the worse? We haven't had this much uncertainty this late in the regular season for a while now. One can look at it as glass half empty and say everyone else besides the top 2 seeds in either conference + Lebron sucks, or look at it as glass half full and we have parity among the rest of the playoff contenders fighting for seeding this late into the season.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Steph, Draymond and Klay joining the injured list... Three major key factors to the success regarding GS and now they are out just like that.

Sounds like a terrible B-movie script or something. :sasha2 And the playoffs are more or less just around the corner.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Would be hilarious if the Rockets get the 1st seed and ends up meeting a 8th seed Spurs with a healthy Kawhi in the first round.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:woo Perhaps the best win of the season! :woo

No :curry no :klay and no :dray but the WARRIORS called upon an eclectic mix of veterans like Shaun LIVINGSTON and new kids like Quinn COOK who cooked the Lakers at times filling in for the injured #30 . IGGY was his solid self off of the bench, and after an abysmal first half, Swaggy P. Nick Young lit up the scoreboard with a stellar second half. Kevon LOONEY was genuinely spectacular serving as sort of the glue in the paint throughout much of the night with 25 fabulous minutes. CASSPI had a terrific game, too! And then there's JAAAAVAAAAAAAALE MCGEEEEEE!!! :mark: And yes :kd3 provided lots of offensive firepower, going 10-19 with 26 critical points. The story tonight, however, was the bench and the substitutes giving K.D. vastly more support than he could ever have asked for!

First time in almost a quarter of a century since the last time the WARRIORS swept the season series against the Lakers! :woo

First time ever in the Splash Brother Era that the WARRIORS won a game with neither Splash Brother playing! :woo

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

We were missing Hart, Ingram, and Kuzma and replaced them with our g-league talent. best win of the season my ass deso. :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fair point, @Magic. :done

:sodone And now :kd3 is questionable for Friday night's game with sore ribs. :sodone


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I have a bit of rant to go on. I LOVE Greg Popovich, GREAT coach, GREAT coach. However the dude is out of fucking touch. He keeps playing patty Mills, even though a fucking BLIND monkey can see that patty Mills sucks now, he is a decent bench player but fucking sucks as a starter. The front office of the fucking spurs is going downhill, they had Simmons and Deadmon and they lost BOTH of them and paid MASSIVE fucking contracts for Pau (who is decent but no worth the money) and fucking Mills. Everyone KNEW they should have kept Simmons and Deadmon, cheaper and at this point better, but nope. 

Now Kawhi might want to leave because they screwing the pooch on this one, this one. IF that is the fucking case you GET THE BEST DEAL for Kawhi this summer if he wants out. Knowing the way the spurs FO is NOW they will trade Kawhi to the lakers for a second round pick and then give it away or cash, to send Kawhi to where he wants to go, and refuse better offers and wreck our fucking future after Kawhi for no reason. 

If Kawhi wants out GET THE BEST deal for him, if he wants to stay then give him that super max. FUCK this "do the right thing" shit. 

The spurs case in point need to let go of loyalty because it is not working anymore, and get younger and hopefully KEEP Kawhi if not get something good rebuild. 

Spurs need a wake up fucking call, because the shit they are doing is not working anymore.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I have a bit of rant to go on. I LOVE Greg Popovich, GREAT coach, GREAT coach. However the dude is out of fucking touch. He keeps playing patty Mills, even though a fucking BLIND monkey can see that patty Mills sucks now, he is a decent bench player but fucking sucks as a starter. The front office of the fucking spurs is going downhill, they had Simmons and Deadmon and they lost BOTH of them and paid MASSIVE fucking contracts for Pau (who is decent but no worth the money) and fucking Mills. Everyone KNEW they should have kept Simmons and Deadmon, cheaper and at this point better, but nope.
> 
> Now Kawhi might want to leave because they screwing the pooch on this one, this one. IF that is the fucking case you GET THE BEST DEAL for Kawhi this summer if he wants out. Knowing the way the spurs FO is NOW they will trade Kawhi to the lakers for a second round pick and then give it away or cash, to send Kawhi to where he wants to go, and refuse better offers and wreck our fucking future after Kawhi for no reason.
> 
> If Kawhi wants out GET THE BEST deal for him, if he wants to stay then give him that super max. FUCK this "do the right thing" shit.
> 
> The spurs case in point need to let go of loyalty because it is not working anymore, and get younger and hopefully KEEP Kawhi if not get something good rebuild.
> 
> Spurs need a wake up fucking call, because the shit they are doing is not working anymore.


Kawhi is so gone. In what little amount of games he played, he looked alright to me. He just had poor endurance which is to be expected missing so much of the season. I don't mind the Mills contract. He should be coming off the bench though. The Pau deal is bullshit. He sucks on defense, routinely gets outrebounded by the opposing bigs, and on offense he isn't very useful either. 

As for Pop, my biggest gripe is he is still trying to make Aldridge Duncan 2.0. The dude plays small. A guard gets switched on him and he will take a dribble or 2 then shoot a damn fadeaway. At this point i would rather they play pick and roll offense with Murray. If 2 defenders trap Murray you set up Aldridge for at least a better look. I don't trust Aldridge at all. Kyle Anderson continues to improve though.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Kawhi is so gone. In what little amount of games he played, he looked alright to me. He just had poor endurance which is to be expected missing so much of the season. I don't mind the Mills contract. He should be coming off the bench though. The Pau deal is bullshit. He sucks on defense, routinely gets outrebounded by the opposing bigs, and on offense he isn't very useful either.
> 
> As for Pop, my biggest gripe is he is still trying to make Aldridge Duncan 2.0. The dude plays small. A guard gets switched on him and he will take a dribble or 2 then shoot a damn fadeaway. At this point i would rather they play pick and roll offense with Murray. If 2 defenders trap Murray you set up Aldridge for at least a better look. I don't trust Aldridge at all. Kyle Anderson continues to improve though.


I hope that Kawhi being gone is JUST for the season if he is leaving bad news for us, hope we can get something for the guy. On Mills, don't get me wrong I LOVE some mills, I just don't want to pay that much for a guy who is a bench guy. I do love him it is just that. I agree the pau is MORE bullshit, at least Mills helped win us a title Pau is known for being a laker than anything. Pau just is not good anymore and does not any emotional attachment like Mills. 

I agree Aldridge is not Duncan. He is good after sucking horribly last year but he is not tim and the play does not suit him as well. I love Murray, I agree that would be a great way to use Dejonte Murray, the guy to me is a superstar in the making, hence why Kawhi needs to get heatlhy. Not only Anderson but WHITE out of the dleague is looking good.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I hope that Kawhi being gone is JUST for the season if he is leaving bad news for us, hope we can get something for the guy. On Mills, don't get me wrong I LOVE some mills, I just don't want to pay that much for a guy who is a bench guy. I do love him it is just that. I agree the pau is MORE bullshit, at least Mills helped win us a title Pau is known for being a laker than anything. Pau just is not good anymore and does not any emotional attachment like Mills.
> 
> I agree Aldridge is not Duncan. He is good after sucking horribly last year but he is not tim and the play does not suit him as well. I love Murray, I agree that would be a great way to use Dejonte Murray, the guy to me is a superstar in the making, hence why Kawhi needs to get heatlhy. Not only Anderson but WHITE out of the dleague is looking good.


May have to eat my words on my opinion of #12 . He looked better in the past 2 games. Still concerning how easy teams take the Spurs out of their offense just by doubling Aldridge. The ball movement offense of the '14 championship team seems so far away. Interested to see how they play things these last few games.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So Curry returns from his ankle injury and promptly sustains a Grade 2 MCL sprain. 

Out three weeks. Which means he could theoretically be out for at least one or two or even more playoff games.

He'll probably be back just before the regular season ends instead but can this please be the last significant Warriors injury of the 2017-2018 season? Thanks. :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Where the fuck is BBR at demanding a Kevin Love for Melo trade now? :ti 


Remember when you told me Melo wasn't a bum?
Remember when you said Melo for Love would be a benefit to the Cavs?
Remember when I told you Melo was washed and not remotely a positive over Love? :kobe3


----------



## Lawls

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Trust the Process


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Would be hilarious if the Rockets get the 1st seed and ends up meeting a 8th seed Spurs with a healthy Kawhi in the first round.


We wouldn't be worried if it happened tbh. Kawhi's great and all but they haven't remotely got the depth to compete with us the same way this season. We're a top 10 defense this year as well as the #2 offense. Frankly, the only team I'm worried about is the Warriors, though I do find it hilarious that people still refuse to see the Rockets as a threat despite us winning the regular season series against the Warriors and generally not really struggling in any real way across the season. As long as Harden, Paul and Capela stay healthy I think we'll go deep into the playoffs and I doubt it'll be that much of a challenge for us to do so either.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> We wouldn't be worried if it happened tbh. Kawhi's great and all but they haven't remotely got the depth to compete with us the same way this season. We're a top 10 defense this year as well as the #2 offense. Frankly, the only team I'm worried about is the Warriors, though I do find it hilarious that people still refuse to see the Rockets as a threat despite us winning the regular season series against the Warriors and generally not really struggling in any real way across the season. As long as Harden, Paul and Capela stay healthy I think we'll go deep into the playoffs and I doubt it'll be that much of a challenge for us to do so either.


Because Harden has choked in many important play off games over the years. And CP3 has failed to reach the conference finals. You are forgetting Pops having the advantage over Mike over the years. 

I will still give Rockets the edge because they have been the best team this season, but it could be a tough series for a first round after winning the first seed.

Though it seem like getting the Jazz in the first round might be a tougher out at the moment. The playoffs seedings in the West keep changing every week. :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Because Harden has choked in many important play off games over the years. And CP3 has failed to reach the conference finals. You are forgetting Pops having the advantage over Mike over the years.
> 
> I will still give Rockets the edge because they have been the best team this season, but it could be a tough series for a first round after winning the first seed.
> 
> Though it seem like getting the Jazz in the first round might be a tougher out at the moment. The playoffs seedings in the West keep changing every week. :lol


Let's get it right though, Harden's been running on empty in most playoff series since he came to the Rockets. It's a little different now CP3's in the fold and he has a lot less pressure to carry the team. He also has a top 10 defense (3rd since the all star break) to take the pressure off that we didn't have in the past. Like I say, not remotely worried. Pop's a great coach but his current Spurs aren't the dominant force they used to be, D'Antoni's now got probably the best team he's had to run his offense. Kawhi's good, but he's not Lebron where he's going to elevate that team into a big challenge for us right now.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

76ers tho. :bjpenn


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Talk about the worse news I've heard this week: Embiid will need surgery for his Orbital Bone Fracture he had during their game vs the Knicks. They say two to four weeks recovering time, but they say people have have recovered from that early, but not usually when it comes to having Surgery in that area. 8 games to go before the Playoffs, and with a winning streak going this might kill my team. Right now we are the Number 4 seed, and we could fall to 6 or 7 within that time.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Just keep stacking them L's Bulls. :jbutler


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> Where the fuck is BBR at demanding a Kevin Love for Melo trade now? :ti
> 
> 
> Remember when you told me Melo wasn't a bum?
> Remember when you said Melo for Love would be a benefit to the Cavs?
> Remember when I told you Melo was washed and not remotely a positive over Love? :kobe3


:ha the good old days. 

Where is BBR at anyways? I hardly see him post on here anymore.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

KD already getting ejected from his first game back from injury. fpalm

Granted the refs tend to get trigger happy with their rulings but at the same time KD should have shown some form of restraint.


----------



## El Grappleador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

New Orleans Pelicans dominated first half, but second half and match were handled by King LeBron and Cleveland Cavs.

Score: Pelicans 102 - 107 Cavs


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wild Wild West. Whoever lands those 4 Playoff spots, I can't wait to find out. I still think the Clippers and Nuggets will fall out of the race though. But won't know until they stop giving up


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wizards have fallen all the way to the 6th seed and are literally one game away from not even being a playoff team. FUCK. They just had the 4th seed like a week ago.  We're not beating any of the top 3 teams unless we shock the world so I was hoping to be in that 4/5 slot again but that looks unlikely.

At least Wall is back tonight! :$


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Wizards have fallen all the way to the 6th seed and are literally one game away from not even being a playoff team. FUCK


I think you should take another look at the standings, brother :rockwut

The top 8 in the East are more or less set, it's just the order that needs to be decided

You guys are in k


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> I think you should take another look at the standings, brother :rockwut
> 
> The top 8 in the East are more or less set, it's just the order that needs to be decided
> 
> You guys are in k


Yeah true, I was just looking at how Miami and Milwaukee are only a half game behind them and I don't wanna be bottom tier.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hope Pat McCaw is alright, that fall has me shook,especially seeing how everyone reacted, and him being carted off.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Good to see :klay triumphantly return and score 25 against the Kings but all thoughts are with Patrick McCaw right now. :sad:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Lowry and Derozan taking it all the way. roud*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Warriors can't catch a break with injuries this year. Lets hope that trend stops when the playoffs start.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@AlternateDemise was right, btw.

I thought OKC would do a better job of incorporating Melo, but they ended up looking disjointed as hell and he appears washed.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> @AlternateDemise was right, btw.
> 
> I thought OKC would do a better job of incorporating Melo, but they ended up looking disjointed as hell and he appears washed.


I'll admit that he's had games where he has shown signs of absolute brilliance. Hell, he scored in 20s in his first six games with the Thunder. But he's simply not the kind of player you want being your third option on offense. And what hurts the Thunder more is that he doesn't do anything at an elite level outside of scoring. Klay Thompson for the Warriors is still an elite defender on top of being an elite scorer, and when Draymond was their third option, he was one of the best defenders in the NBA on top of being their main ball distributor. Kevin Love, when he was the third option for Cleveland, was still an elite rebounder and passer on top of being an elite scorer, and he was and still is a very unselfish player. 

If I was forced to have Melo on my team, I would make sure he was the first option while I surround him with players who are elite defenders and don't need the ball all the time to be effective on offense. Melo as your third option just has disaster written all over it. Getting Paul George, when considering how little they had to give up (yes, I am aware of how great of a player Victor and what's his face have become, but they never would have been those kinds of players if they had stayed in OKC) was really all they needed. Giving up what they gave up to get Melo was a huge mistake.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'll admit that he's had games where he has shown signs of absolute brilliance. Hell, he scored in 20s in his first six games with the Thunder. But he's simply not the kind of player you want being your third option on offense. And what hurts the Thunder more is that he doesn't do anything at an elite level outside of scoring. Klay Thompson for the Warriors is still an elite defender on top of being an elite scorer, and when Draymond was their third option, he was one of the best defenders in the NBA on top of being their main ball distributor. Kevin Love, when he was the third option for Cleveland, was still an elite rebounder and passer on top of being an elite scorer, and he was and still is a very unselfish player.
> 
> If I was forced to have Melo on my team, I would make sure he was the first option while I surround him with players who are elite defenders and don't need the ball all the time to be effective on offense. Melo as your third option just has disaster written all over it. Getting Paul George, when considering how little they had to give up (yes, I am aware of how great of a player Victor and what's his face have become, but they never would have been those kinds of players if they had stayed in OKC) was really all they needed. Giving up what they gave up to get Melo was a huge mistake.


Ultimately, what they gave up was fine in a vacuum. Kanter is Kanter, and Doug McDermott was ultimately flipped for Emmanuel Mudiay, so it's not like he would have been difficult to replace/reclaim. But then it gets to the part where you've got Melo presumably locked in for another year at an ungodly rate, and there's just no way to regain positive value from that. There aren't really any positive outcomes moving forward. Whereas with Kanter's contract, it was bad, but you could probably find a team or two (as they did) teams willing to take him.

You're right on the money, though, about third options and what they need to be able to do. We're also seeing that play out to an extent in Minnesota with Andrew Wiggins right now.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kyrie out for 5-6 months

Pretty sure Embiid's eye is gonna fall out of his head and Ben Simmons will be deported over the next couple of weeks

:lelbron


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Okay Wizards, stick to the 7th seed please so you can draw the Kyrie-less Celtics instead of LeBron and the Cavs.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Okay Wizards, stick to the 7th seed please so you can draw the Kyrie-less Celtics instead of LeBron and the Cavs.


Wait, did Cleveland come back? I turned off the game when they had a 14 point lead in the fourth.

Edit: :LOL Holy shit they did. What the hell is this current team on right now? 

And what's interesting is that Cleveland actually held a large lead early in the game too and blew that one. They seem to have gotten their act together since Kevin Love's return, because they keep finding ways to win games.


----------



## obby

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Goatbrook locking down Harden in the fourth quarter :drose

Rockets have got to be the whiniest team in the league.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Mavs have somehow found their way into currently having the joint THIRD best lottery odds thanks to the Hawks beating the Wizards and Celtics :mark:

Mavs play vs Suns 

Hawks play vs Sixers

Orlando could end up joining them if they lose out too

The stress :done


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers brought up this guy Andre Ingram, 32 years old and had spent the last ten years in the farm league. He went out there and just stole the show last night against Houston. 19 points (11 of which were in his first 6 minutes of playing time) and shot 4/5 from 3. Just absolutely incredible.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Ingram story is nice, but can we seriously reduce the number of primetime games the Lakers get next year? Unless they get George or even Lebron in free agency, let's wait until they actually get good again before giving them 40 primetime games. Same for the Knicks too.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hoping for the 'wolves to go over the Nuggets. ards


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> The Ingram story is nice, but can we seriously reduce the number of primetime games the Lakers get next year? Unless they get George or even Lebron in free agency, let's wait until they actually get good again before giving them 40 primetime games. Same for the Knicks too.


Agreed but unfortunately the market might be too big for them to not do it smh


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*WE GOOD. *


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

TimberBulls :jbutler

And the Bulls took an important L to end the season. Good night all around.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Zombie Spurs presumably missing Leonard vs. WARRIORS presumably missing :curry

Should be fun. :dray


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984267316975239168 :lmao


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Oh damn, Warriors/Spurs in the 1st round. Definitely tuning in for that. I'm still 100% saying Warriors/Cavs in the Finals again though. I can't expect Harden and Paul to just magically get it done in the playoffs all of a sudden. Same goes for Toronto. All these injuries should certainly make things interesting though.

Who's the MVP? Harden's the scoring champ, Westbrook averaged a triple double again, and AD is deserving too, but I'd still say LeBron. 54% shooting with 27, 9, and 9 a game? Phenomenal. Wouldn't be all that surprised to see Harden get it though with how much Houston overachieved.


----------



## obby

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Harden is 100% winning. Can't stress enough how fucking hilarious it would be if LeBron stole it, though.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Harden deserves it this year, I don't think anybody expected us to play as well as we did this season and a lot of that is on him tbh. I don't even care about all the Rockets hate I've not been this happy about my team since Yao's limbs started crumbling. I'm not sold we're quite there yet as a dominant team but we have as good a shot as any if we play at our best (though no Mbah a Moute is a bigger deal than people might think, in truth him and PJ Tucker were as big a part in our becoming a great team as Chris Paul was with what they bring at the defensive end.) I'm infinitely glad we didn't get Melo and I've even forgiven them for trading Pat away but this should hopefully be a fun playoffs this year. Say what you like about us, it beats perennial 8th seed with Martin, Scola and Battier working themselves to death to compete with teams that actually had a star player.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It's actually closer than people are making it out to be. I wouldn't at all be surprised if LeBron ended up taking it this year. But it should be Harden.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> May have to eat my words on my opinion of #12 . He looked better in the past 2 games. Still concerning how easy teams take the Spurs out of their offense just by doubling Aldridge. The ball movement offense of the '14 championship team seems so far away. Interested to see how they play things these last few games.


Sorry I have not responded but I have been doing some very art mastering it, it is called the art of laziness. LOL 

He has been awsome, I know he will not get MVP but he was awsome getting this team to the playoffs. There was to me no spurs team like the 2014 team that won the title everyone was a big part of that. 

Now for Golden State with No Curry or Kawhi. What I am worried about most though is this offseason. If the spurs pay Kawhi will our team have enough cap room to sign anyone else to surround him with. I mean this is something i wonder. Will he take a deal. Is he going to want a trade? If so what team gives us the best package for him to get us back into contention sooner than later. I am very scared but curious about what is to come, the most uncertain time since 2000 when Tim threatened to leave, well also 2010 and 11 when tony looked he could while still in his prime.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Sorry I have not responded but I have been doing some very art mastering it, it is called the art of laziness. LOL
> 
> He has been awsome, I know he will not get MVP but he was awsome getting this team to the playoffs. There was to me no spurs team like the 2014 team that won the title everyone was a big part of that.
> 
> Now for Golden State with No Curry or Kawhi. What I am worried about most though is this offseason. If the spurs pay Kawhi will our team have enough cap room to sign anyone else to surround him with. I mean this is something i wonder. Will he take a deal. Is he going to want a trade? If so what team gives us the best package for him to get us back into contention sooner than later. I am very scared but curious about what is to come, the most uncertain time since 2000 when Tim threatened to leave, well also 2010 and 11 when tony looked he could while still in his prime.


Yeah I'm thinking about the offseason too. If the Warriors series goes past 5 I would be shocked. They need to do whatever they can to persuade Kawhi to stay because they aren't going to get anything close to equal value for him especially with the questions surrounding his injuries. That may work in the Spurs favor. My dream scenario is Kawhi comes back next year with a vengeance, realizes he is happy with the Spurs, and extends his contract. I don't care about signing anyone else. He is the franchise.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I know this is boring, but I'm going chalk in the first round of the playoffs. Really Boston is the only one I'm even slightly worried about. 

The last two years 7/8 top seeds have advanced to the second round.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Yeah I'm thinking about the offseason too. If the Warriors series goes past 5 I would be shocked. They need to do whatever they can to persuade Kawhi to stay because they aren't going to get anything close to equal value for him especially with the questions surrounding his injuries. That may work in the Spurs favor. My dream scenario is Kawhi comes back next year with a vegeance, realizes he is happy with the Spurs, and extends his contract. I don't care about signing anyone else. He is the franchise.


I would be to even as a spurs fan. I hope they keep Kawhi he is the man. I don't understand this hate towards San Antonio just because it is not as big as fucking new York or LA, I mean it has stuff to do. Also I highly doubt Kawhi leaves money on the table this is a guy who is playing hardball with Jordan brand. So I hope he stays the spurs need him BADLY man, he is so good on defense to, best two way player. 

Some people need to realize that Kawhi makes the system work in fact he CARRIED the team for a good portion last year. Just because the team is DECENT without him, does not mean he is not the franchise, we are a title contender with him just a playoff team without him.


----------



## Notorious

Raptors in 6
Celtics in 7
Sixers in 7
Cavs in 5

Rockets in 5
Warriors in 5
Pelicans in 6
Thunder in 7


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raptors in 5
Bucks in 6
Heat in 7
Cavs in 6

Rockets in 5
Warriors in 6
Blazers in 5
Jazz in 7


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I don't understand this hate towards San Antonio just because it is not as big as fucking new York or LA


Pretty much how I've always felt as a Rockets fan too, I'm assuming it's something to do with merch sales cuts or promotion stuff because the market's bigger but I'd rather live in Houston than NYC or LA any day, and in fact I'd also rather live in San Antonio than either too. Now, I have shall we say a strong dislike for San Antonio (lol) but I do hope you guys keep Kawhi, he feels like a Spurs guy to me, it's a good fit. You've seemed to manage to keep hold of your stars in the past though so my inclination is that he'll stay. You guys have imo the best coach in basketball so I can't see many players giving up the chance to be his franchise player either. :shrug

edit: Predictions

Raptors in 6
Celtics in 7
76ers in 6
Cavs in 5

Rockets in 5
Warriors in 6 
Pelicans in 7
Thunder in 6


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I would be to even as a spurs fan. I hope they keep Kawhi he is the man. I don't understand this hate towards San Antonio just because it is not as big as fucking new York or LA, I mean it has stuff to do. Also I highly doubt Kawhi leaves money on the table this is a guy who is playing hardball with Jordan brand. So I hope he stays the spurs need him BADLY man, he is so good on defense to, best two way player.
> 
> Some people need to realize that Kawhi makes the system work in fact he CARRIED the team for a good portion last year. Just because the team is DECENT without him, does not mean he is not the franchise, we are a title contender with him just a playoff team without him.


Let me ask you a hypothetical question. Let's say things go as expected and the Spurs get their ass handed to them and go down 0-2 because they absolutely SUCK on the road. You're coach Pop. The doctors tell you Kawhi is cleared to play game 3. Would you play him in hopes of winning your home games, giving yourself a better chance to steal game 5, and maybe close it out at home or would you just sit him and go with what you have? You may think the obvious answer is to play him but keep in mind he will be extremely rusty, out of shape, and on restricted minutes.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

My Raptors gonna win it all this year.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Mavs win their draft tie-breaker and will have 3rd pick if nobody moves up :mark:

Raptors in 4
Celtics in 6
Sixers in 6
Cavs in 6

Rockets in 4
Warriors in 5
Portland in 7
Utah in 6


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



CesaroSwing said:


> My Raptors gonna win it all this year.


:westbrook5

Fam y'all not getting through Cavs or 76ers. 

Stop it. :lol


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Let me ask you a hypothetical question. Let's say things go as expected and the Spurs get their ass handed to them and go down 0-2 because they absolutely SUCK on the road. You're coach Pop. The doctors tell you Kawhi is cleared to play game 3. Would you play him in hopes of winning your home games, giving yourself a better chance to steal game 5, and maybe close it out at home or would you just sit him and go with what you have? You may think the obvious answer is to play him but keep in mind he will be extremely rusty, out of shape, and on restricted minutes.


That is a intersting question to be honest. It would REALLY depend on how bad he wanted to play. One other factor is that if he plays and the team still loses it makes him less confident that the team can compete in the future and plan on leaving the next year. However if he does not play and the team does horrible and get swept with ease the same can be said. One upside to not playing him is maybe the team without him pushes to six or seven and puts in a good effort showing him the spurs can compete. Now the rust factor a is a VERY good point he may not be that good, he may not be as influenced to play well epically if the team was down 2 to 0, now if they WIN a game a and it 1 to 1 I consider it very much so, epically if you take down GS you can win a title cause Houston is not that good to me so it makes it open. 

I say if YES if we split somehow, I would say No if we go down 2 to 0 in a blowout and I say yes barley if we are down 2 to 0 but are close in the games so to speak. Anothor thing I consider if Kawhi wants out but will play those game and says so then I go ALL IN one last time before having to trade him. IT ALL depends that is a VERY nice question.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> :westbrook5
> 
> Fam y'all not getting through Cavs or 76ers.
> 
> Stop it. :lol


Sixers probably won't make it to the Conference Finals and the Cavs are just a bad team besides Lebron.

The only team standing between the Raptors and the NBA finals are themselves.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Pretty much how I've always felt as a Rockets fan too, I'm assuming it's something to do with merch sales cuts or promotion stuff because the market's bigger but I'd rather live in Houston than NYC or LA any day, and in fact I'd also rather live in San Antonio than either too. Now, I have shall we say a strong dislike for San Antonio (lol) but I do hope you guys keep Kawhi, he feels like a Spurs guy to me, it's a good fit. You've seemed to manage to keep hold of your stars in the past though so my inclination is that he'll stay. You guys have imo the best coach in basketball so I can't see many players giving up the chance to be his franchise player either. :shrug
> 
> edit: Predictions
> 
> Raptors in 6
> Celtics in 7
> 76ers in 6
> Cavs in 5
> 
> Rockets in 5
> Warriors in 6
> Pelicans in 7
> Thunder in 6


I agree Houston is nicer than either city as is SA. I mean the endorsement money I get to a degree but if someone were to put in the effort like OKC Durant, and Westbrook they can get those deals. I agree the spurs have a rivalry with your rockets to. I hope he stays as well he really is a spur player. The only other city I can see him in is in LA with either team epically lakers because the spurs can get a good deal with them if it comes blows. The spurs have been a class keeping all those stars like David, Timmy and Tony who had one foot out the door. 

The only reason why Kawhi would not want to play with pop is to prove the system player messengers wrong and that would suck because then Durant and the media control the NBA to much.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



CesaroSwing said:


> Sixers probably won't make it to the Conference Finals and the Cavs are just a bad team besides Lebron.


Okay? That's true and all...but the team still has LeBron. And he'll still play for the majority of each game. 

Raptors in their current form are no match for Cleveland.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm gonna hate this series so much. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raptors in 6
Bucks in 6
Sixers in 4
Cavaliers in 4

Rockets in 5
Warriors in 4
Trail Blazers in 7
Thunder in 6


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:cheer :cheer :cheer WARRIORS :cheer :cheer :cheer

:kd3 :dray :klay

JAVAAAAAAAAAALE MCGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

EVERYBODY!!!!!

:sodone

Such a fun game to attend! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Philly is going to the finals. Heard it here first.


Ok well Skip said it too, but he's straight talking out of his ass.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Toronto for getting their first Game 1 playoff win in 17 years. :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Holy fuckbags.

Philly, man. I became a fan when my younger brother gave me an Iverson jersey, he is my favorite player. I think I was 12 or 13. The last time they won a championship was the year I was born. 

Holla at me, Philly.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Philly :mark:

Simmons :mark:


----------



## DOPA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Whilst I thought there was a chance the SIXERS would make the playoffs, would have never expected to reach the 3rd seed and be looking so dangerous. Team is playing so well right now.

Simmons is a monster :mark:.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I too thought Philly was still a year or two away. Nope. They are ready and dangerous this year.

LeBron playing this afternoon like he already has his bags packed and the cab is waiting outside the arena to take him to the airport and fat away from Cleveland. Toronto is hoping and praying Indiana wins this series so they don't have to deal with however many days of articles wondering if the Raptors can finally climb the LeBron hill.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Philly went to the finals this year.

Cavs match up terribly against them and they are just way too dangerous of a team. Can't remember the last time I thought Cleveland wouldn't be going to the finals.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

OladipoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Simmons is 21 and Embiid is 24. They're not as young as people think even if they have inexperience. Embiid definitely plays to his age too.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*










"But but muh play off Lebron"

Cavs aren't making the finals, I just wonder who knocks them out.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn these Game 1 overreactions are runnin wild. :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Damn these Game 1 overreactions are runnin wild. :lol


Well we had 82 games to base this opinions on too. Philly has looked amazing, Cavs have not. Don't really think it's a overreaction as much as it is a lack of reaction to the regular season and what it was showing us.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> Well we had 82 games to base this opinions on too. Philly has looked amazing, Cavs have not. Don't really think it's a overreaction as much as it is a lack of reaction to the regular season and what it was showing us.


This wasn't directed at anyone in particular tbh. It's just that Philly wins Game 1 and everyone's like 'god damn Philly looks like they can run through the East!' and then the Cavs lose in a shocker and now they're in trouble and won't be getting anywhere, etc etc. It's just the usual game 1 overreactions imo.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cleveland

:ha


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That Bucks-Celtics ending to regulation was insane. Clutch threes after clutch threes.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

When IGGY is hitting three-pointers with impunity, I mean, it's just not your night. The Spurs are well-coached if they are anything and in the first half they were largely excellent in containing the usual suspects--Durant, Thompson, Green (?), etc. IGGY kept the WARRIORS in the game in that tumultuous and sluggish first half of play. San Antonio left him wide open and he made them pay for it, over and over. His contribution was arguably the difference in the game both psychologically and in just sheer scoring for the Warriors. Javaaaaale McGeeee was inhaling rebounds and gave the Dubs 10 big points, too. Have to give the Spurs lots of credit; they were feisty and fierce defensively all game, and the Warriors could hardly do anything to deter a focused LaMarcus Alrdidge. Aldridge valiantly provided San Antonio with 32 points. It was old-school basketball in the first half and the Spurs brutalized the Dubs in the post. 

The second half felt like an altogether different game. The once-sloppy Dubs were now sharp like razor blades, forcing turnovers almost the instant the third quarter commenced after having given the ball up a rather egregiously high number of occasions in the first twenty-four minutes. 

And with vastly better, more patient ball movement the WARRIORS' star players began to pile up the points! :kd3 :klay :woo :woo :woo

Fun game to attend. Crowd was much more restless and worried here. Spurs will definitely never lay down and again they deserve lots of respect for their performance as a team tonight. Warriors were just collectively better for the duration. Will be intriguing to see how Game 3 plays out Thursday night. 

For now, though... WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo 

And courtesy of @SelinaKyle... :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986111626297344000


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






:lol


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lebron had to put the whole team on his back last night just to win by 3. That is fucking ridiculous. They need to get their shit together fast. Bum squad.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Nikola Mirotic with 30 through three quarters, with a TS% of .944. :sodone


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Mirotic shaving his beard gave him superpowers lol.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dam it thought Spurs would get one atleast


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Embiid. :zayn3


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Killmonger said:


> Lebron had to put the whole team on his back last night just to win by 3. That is fucking ridiculous. They need to get their shit together fast. Bum squad.


"Lebron is so dominant that he himself can carry a police lineup to the Finals."

Now they're sweating it out in the 4th against the pacers.

Edit: That's game, 92-90. Lets see if the Pacers are tough enough to take it 3-1 or if the Cavs have the mental toughness and skill to tie it. Game 4 just got YUGE.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It’s really fucking ridiculous.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*










Thon with 4 blocks in 5 minutes.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Mixed emotions regarding Pels sweeping Blazers: Happy for AD but sad for Lillard. (again...)

I pray that AD will maintain his form and not get randomly injured somehow given the strange nature of this season alone.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

26/10/11 for Ricky Rubio in a runaway Game 3 win.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Beal has woken the fuck up finally. Once again the usual story. If the Wizards can just win ONE game on the road, they can win the series. JUST ONE.

The East is honest to god looking wide open right now.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If the Raptors want to be taken seriously ever again they better close out these clowns in 6.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Clarkson, Smith and Korver. :banderas

Stephenson. :lol

Hoping for a very *very* intense Game 5 between the two teams.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988061428635656192


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

OKC is sooo fucking disorganised


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Sixers/Heat had to feel like the closest 5 game series I've ever seen.  Congrats to Philly though for real. Feel like they're the hot favorite right now in the East. Them playing LeBron in the ECF would be a blast.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Trust The Process


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Sixers. :sodone

And they have Fultz still trying to get right. And they have the Lakers pick this year. And all that cap space.

In the words of a hopefully not-future-Sixer... sheesh.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

A valiant effort. Despite clearly being outmatched the Spurs didn't give up and that is all I could have asked for. Its going to be a long wait until October.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






Normally I'm not into the idea of celebrating too early but screw it. :mark


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Normally I'm not into the idea of celebrating too early but screw it. :mark


Me either, but 2 years ago they won like 10 fucking games. Let them celebrate lol.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

SIXERS :mark:.

Exciting to see how far we take this.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron just fucking blew the game with 24 seconds left and took that shit RIGHT back and won it at the buzzer by his damn self. :sodone

God damn that's gonna be one for his legacy.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bron on his king shit tonight....


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Le*GOD*


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron pulled a Karl Malone and an MJ back-to-back. :lol


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Philadelphia and Houston for the finals? One can only hope.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Come on Thunders!! I want you to get this win!!!! *


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989321420776894465


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I find it funny that Indiana fans are throwing a fit over LeBron's block not being called goal tending like it would have made any difference. No matter what the case, LeBron was going to shoot a three (because he always does that for potential game winners regardless of the score for what ever idiotic reason). 

I also don't get the Kevin Love hate. He's a guy with a power forwards body who gets injured frequently being forced to play the center position. I don't know what people are expecting from him. It actually amazes me that he's even getting double digit rebounding. 

Indiana/Cleveland has been a fun series so far. It's a shame it's being overshadowed by people thinking it should be a one sided series and that Cleveland just isn't getting their shit together. The reality of it is, Indiana just matches up well with Cleveland and it's showing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

rockets win babay


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> rockets win babay


It was very satisfying telling the many people on my Facebook who like to pretend we've been lucky all season and aren't really a top-flight team with their "You should be worried about <insert any team for random reasons" that they were full of shit after the game last night  #RunAsOne


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Some people i know say that Houston is lucky because GSW is crippled without curry. 


What i told my friend was if Klay Thompson Durant and Green can't carry GSW to the finals then that says enough about the team. He is that type of stephen curry fan that gives no fucks about anyone on the GS other than Curry Durant Green and Thompson everyone else is trash to him.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Some people i know say that Houston is lucky because GSW is crippled without curry.
> 
> 
> What i told my friend was if Klay Thompson Durant and Green can't carry GSW to the finals then that says enough about the team. He is that type of stephen curry fan that gives no fucks about anyone on the GS other than Curry Durant Green and Thompson everyone else is trash to him.


Let them have Curry, we beat them more than they beat us this year. At some point people will need to wake up and realise we weren't lucky this season, we were dominant.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Come on Thunders!! I want you to get this win!!!! *


As much as I would love this OKC winning three (counting in Game 5) times in a row feels very unlikely given their crazy inconsistencies and Jazz's current buzz/hunger.

I'm honestly worried. Especially if Westbrook gives in to anger again while becoming emotionally unstable/not focused combined with Carmelo not showing up at all when they need him the most. :worried


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Let them have Curry, we beat them more than they beat us this year. At some point people will need to wake up and realise we weren't lucky this season, we were dominant.


Exactly Houston is on the rise and might be one of the teams in the finals if they keep doing what they're doing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

i think im leaning towards rooting for okc to win


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*And now the Toronto Raptors has advanced into the Quarter Finals. *_


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Looks like we getting Game 7 :bron


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Anyone that thinks Houston can beat Warriors with Curry are both delusional and ignorant regarding basketball. Especially if you base such nonsense based on regular season meetings, which mean fuck all towards postseason matchups because playoffs are completely different in nature and strategy.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Think it might be time to reset or make some big trades in DC. This squad ain't gettin it done. Trade whoever you need to and bring in Boogie.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

OKC GOT FUCKING SCREWED


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> Anyone that thinks Houston can beat Warriors with Curry are both delusional and ignorant regarding basketball. Especially if you base such nonsense based on regular season meetings, which mean fuck all towards postseason matchups because playoffs are completely different in nature and strategy.


The metrics disagree with you, perhaps you're more ignorant than you think you are because you don't seem to understand how to read statistics. :x


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

Playoff P wish he was playing out of his cotton pickin mind.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> The metrics disagree with you, perhaps you're more ignorant than you think you are because you don't seem to understand how to read statistics. :x


Stats are the worst possible thing you could go off of in regards to predicting how a playoff series would turn out.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo

Now THAT was a fun game to attend. Everyone must :bow before :klay who put up 26 hard-earned points, once again going unconscious. Have to admit, one of the highlights of the whole game was seeing the WARRIORS bench go ballistic with each new insane shot or play from :klay Nobody in the Association works harder at getting open for threes, and then you have his excellent wing defense and everything else that goes with it. Can't believe I ever doubted :klay (though it was a long time ago at this point :lol). And :dray was equally crazed, perhaps more so. :dray put up a near-triple double _in the first half alone_. That second quarter was ridiculous. Something out of a dream. What was that, something like a 24-2 run or 26-2? This was by far the loudest Oracle has been in a long, long time. Fans were just losing it watching this display. Fun, fun, fun, with sharp ball movement from the WARRIORS and a remarkably high-scoring Pelicans offense being largely neutralized after the first quarter by tenacious Warriors defense which of course fed the Dubs' voracious offense. Far easier said than done but the Pelicans truly need to create some space offensively to firstly get Anthony Davis some decent looks. They would go long spells with him not even touching the rock which is pretty weird; granted, the Warriors were double-teaming him most of the night but the Pelicans seemed to get lost over and over once the Warriors showed up defensively. As if :klay and :dray weren't great enough, :kd3 stepped in with some excellent work offensively, taking the role he often doesn't want for himself. With :curry reportedly likely returning for Tuesday night's Game 2, :kd3 will have a happier time working largely on the wing for some pick-and-pops. At the same time Gentry will doubtless have counter moves ready to go for Game 2. 

In any case, fun, fun, fun! 

WARRIORS


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Warriors started small to try to get more spacing but the game was still tight early on. Somehow going big changed the flow of the game in their favour. The Pelicans simply don't have enough shooting in this game to make the Warriors pay for going big.

Anthony Davis is the one kryptonite against the Warriors in the playoffs, but the Warriors got Kevon Looney to match up just enough against AD enough in the 2nd Q to blow the game up. If they get key contributions from their bench bigs in the remaining games, it is going to be a short series.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love. :cgmoan

Jordan Clarkson (0 pts) and Kyle Korver (3 pts) they really have to step up in the next round though. LeBron experiencing cramps during the game is equally alarming as well and the moment he goes down it's definitely game over.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I don't want to hear any Indiana fans complain about how this series went. They should be proud of what they were able to do against Cleveland. 

With all that said, Indiana in my opinion is the better team of the two, and people were not giving Indiana the credit they deserved before this series started. I said it once and I'll say it again, they are a very good, if not, great team. They deserve to be here, regardless of whether they are in the East or West. And to me, they are superior to Cleveland as a team. 

But Cleveland has LeBron James. Indiana doesn't. No one in all of the NBA has a LeBron James. And as long as you have LeBron, you have a chance of winning no matter who you're up against. He's simply that good. 

Kevin Love and George Hill deserve credit. Kevin's been struggling all series long, getting inconsistent shot selections and having to play at the five spot even though he has no business playing there. When LeBron cramped up and had to leave, and it was only a two point lead, he stepped up, scored 8 quick points and allowed Cleveland to have a nice and comfortable lead. George Hill came right in and was able to effortlessly run the offense in LeBron's absence and was one of the reasons Kevin Love was able to find some easy shots. 

Also, Tristian Thompson just gained a shit ton of respect from me. He was being disrespected by Cleveland fans and all the media for all the dumb shit he's been doing. He got little to no playing time through out this series. That's an insult to his talent. He was able to step up in a big way and was arguably the second best player for Cleveland tonight. Lue needs to continue to play him going forward. There is no reason not to. 

Indiana is going to be one hell of a team next year. If LeBron does end up staying in Cleveland, unless they critically improve (and they honestly might, they have the talent to make that happen), that might be the year Indiana finally gets the edge over him.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Tristan Thompson wasn't being disrespected by the fans because of the stuff he did off of the court. If he hadn't sucked so much when playing this year, you'd deal with it. This is the first time this year that this Tristan Thompson has shown up.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Tristan Thompson wasn't being disrespected by the fans because of the stuff he did off of the court. If he hadn't sucked so much when playing this year, you'd deal with it. This is the first time this year that this Tristan Thompson has shown up.


???

When he returned to actively playing in late March, he was averaging double digit rebounds. And then for some odd reason, Lue gradually decreased his minutes in April and only played him for 30 minutes once. He was showing up all season. Lue for whatever reason decided to stop playing him, in a series where he could have easily thrived since his main opposition would have been Evan Turner, a guy who can't hang with Thompson as we saw today. Who the hell knows how this series would have turned out had Thompson been starting, but I'm willing to bet that this series probably would have been over in less than 7 with Cleveland coming out victorious if he had. 

Indiana's still the better team, but Lue took away Cleveland's only major advantage that they have over most teams which is rebounding when he decided not to play Thompson and it was an idiotic move on his part. If Cleveland wants any chance of winning, they need to keep playing Thompson, regardless of the numbers he puts up.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Stanning for Tristan Thompson after ONE great game by him after he shit the bed for the whole season is just...weird. Evan Turner isn't even playing for Indiana! The level of Cavs fans is the same as Lebron's supporting cast outside of Korver and Love (non-injured version) this season. :lol

Having said that, watch the Cavs players getting their 3 pt shot back against Raptors and sweep them again in the next round. :lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> ???
> 
> When he returned to actively playing in late March, he was averaging double digit rebounds. And then for some odd reason, Lue gradually decreased his minutes in April and only played him for 30 minutes once. He was showing up all season. Lue for whatever reason decided to stop playing him, in a series where he could have easily thrived since his main opposition would have been Evan Turner, a guy who can't hang with Thompson as we saw today. Who the hell knows how this series would have turned out had Thompson been starting, but I'm willing to bet that this series probably would have been over in less than 7 with Cleveland coming out victorious if he had.
> 
> Indiana's still the better team, but Lue took away Cleveland's only major advantage that they have over most teams which is rebounding when he decided not to play Thompson and it was an idiotic move on his part. If Cleveland wants any chance of winning, they need to keep playing Thompson, regardless of the numbers he puts up.












You have definitely not been watching Cavs games this season. Tristan Thompson has been fucking awful this season. He played so badly, the general sentiment from NBA fans was "why the fuck is Lue still playing this guy?" He was all around shit this season.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The regular season accomplishments may truly be irrelevant. But for a scoring team like Houston and GSW, momentum and confidence may truly be the difference maker in that bout. They can't just turn it on or off like Lebron. Houston just looks like Golden State when they won their first title in 2015 where everything just looked right for them. But GSW are still defending champs and champs are always confident.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Stanning for Tristan Thompson after ONE great game by him after he shit the bed for the whole season is just...weird. Evan Turner isn't even playing for Indiana! The level of Cavs fans is the same as Lebron's supporting cast outside of Korver and Love (non-injured version) this season. :lol
> 
> Having said that, watch the Cavs players getting their 3 pt shot back against Raptors and sweep them again in the next round. :lmao


:lol Exactly. If there is a psychological advantage based on past history what the Cleveland Cavaliers have against Toronto would probably have to be ascribed to it. :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> The metrics disagree with you, perhaps you're more ignorant than you think you are because you don't seem to understand how to read statistics. :x


Nah, I'm 100% confident in my basketball knowledge. Trying to use metrics as an argument rather than breaking it down via the team makeup, gameplay, or literally anything else is hilarious too.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> The metrics disagree with you, perhaps you're more ignorant than you think you are because you don't seem to understand how to read statistics. :x


We're in Year 4 of the Warriors playing into June. I'd take their 2018 regular season data with a grain of salt given what we saw from them in last year's playoffs. Assuming Curry is healthy by the time of the series, all bets are off.

Houston is great and I love their roster construction this year. But the Warriors are also the Warriors. The Rockets are good enough for it to be in play, but there's an awful lot of playoff correction to account for on both sides of the equation.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Impeccable Sin said:


> You have definitely not been watching Cavs games this season. Tristan Thompson has been fucking awful this season. He played so badly, the general sentiment from NBA fans was "why the fuck is Lue still playing this guy?" He was all around shit this season.


Tristan Thompson has earned the right to coast during the regular season to perform during the playoffs! Not like that bum Lebron James who still need to prove himself during the regular season. /s


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So how long can Terry fuckin Rozier and these young guns in Boston keep it up with all the injuries? This is insanely impressive.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/327094391669919745





Im still feeling Philly in 7 though


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raptors are probably going to pick up Game 1 and if that will not motivate 'Bron's mates after such defeat then I don't know what will.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Stanning for Tristan Thompson after ONE great game by him after he shit the bed for the whole season is just...weird. Evan Turner isn't even playing for Indiana! The level of Cavs fans is the same as Lebron's supporting cast outside of Korver and Love (non-injured version) this season. :lol
> 
> Having said that, watch the Cavs players getting their 3 pt shot back against Raptors and sweep them again in the next round. :lmao


I'm not a Cavs fan. And you know I meant Myles Turner. 

Shit the bed the whole season. Again, look at the games he had and tell me he shit the bed.

He returns from being inactive in March, plays less than 20 minutes three straight games and in all three he puts up double digit rebounding coming off the bench. But yeah, sure, he was shitting the bed even though he got 10 rebounds here on 35 minutes of playing time against a weak rebounding center. Yeah, he scored on great efficiency. That much can't be ignored. But I find myself questioning the logic of anyone who wants to claim that a guy putting up double digit rebounding on less than 20 minutes of playing time is shitting the bed because he's not putting up double digits in scoring on a team that is stock piled with scorers. I just can't with this logic. 



Impeccable Sin said:


> You have definitely not been watching Cavs games this season. Tristan Thompson has been fucking awful this season. He played so badly, the general sentiment from NBA fans was "why the fuck is Lue still playing this guy?" He was all around shit this season.


Cavs are the only team I CAN watch since I don't have league pass (I should really start getting league pass). See my above post and get the fuck out of here with your "he's been awful this season". No, he wasn't what he was last season or even the one before, that's going to happen when you go from being the starting center on a team to being its sixth man while also having injury issues on top of getting very inconsistent minutes and being on a team that spent the entire year trying to get its shit together.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm not a Cavs fan. And you know I meant Myles Turner.
> 
> Shit the bed the whole season. Again, look at the games he had and tell me he shit the bed.
> 
> He returns from being inactive in March, plays less than 20 minutes three straight games and in all three he puts up double digit rebounding coming off the bench. But yeah, sure, he was shitting the bed even though he got 10 rebounds here on 35 minutes of playing time against a weak rebounding center. Yeah, he scored on great efficiency. That much can't be ignored. But I find myself questioning the logic of anyone who wants to claim that a guy putting up double digit rebounding on less than 20 minutes of playing time is shitting the bed because he's not putting up double digits in scoring on a team that is stock piled with scorers. I just can't with this logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs are the only team I CAN watch since I don't have league pass (I should really start getting league pass). See my above post and get the fuck out of here with your "he's been awful this season". No, he wasn't what he was last season or even the one before, that's going to happen when you go from being the starting center on a team to being its sixth man while also having injury issues on top of getting very inconsistent minutes and being on a team that spent the entire year trying to get its shit together.


I don't know why you are being obtuse about this. He had a good stretch of games in March = he wasn't shit the whole season. You merely expanded the sample size from one playoff game to 3 regular season games. That's your argument. You realise March is like the final quarter of the season? I question the logic of the person that want to use stats to back up his claim yet refuse to look at the same stats the rest of the season.

Sure you aren't a Cavs fan. Sure. :lmao


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hell of a game 1 in Toronto tonight. Tbh the Raptors should've won but they just couldn't buy a bucket late. Missed 11 in a row down the stretch. Not sure how that's gonna affect their confidence going forward.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Right on cue JR Smith is almost perfect on 3s. Raptors get no luck. :lmao


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs had no business to win this one but JR Smith tho. :zayn3


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> I don't know why you are being obtuse about this. He had a good stretch of games in March = he wasn't shit the whole season. You merely expanded the sample size from one playoff game to 3 regular season games. That's your argument.


No it's not. He said Thompson didn't have a single good game all season. I showed him evidence that states otherwise. That's my argument.



FriedTofu said:


> You realise March is like the final quarter of the season? I question the logic of the person that want to use stats to back up his claim yet refuse to look at the same stats the rest of the season.
> 
> Sure you aren't a Cavs fan. Sure. :lmao


I question your ability to read if you think this is what I was trying to argue. I never said Thompson played great all season. If I was I would have flat out said it. You've debated with me before, so you know how I roll. My point was that Thompson showed he is more than capable of being a major player for Cleveland when given major playing time. I never said he didn't have bad stretches through out the season. Hell I even acknowledged that this is the least productive season he's had in a while. I am questioning the logic that he hasn't played great at any point through out the season when in fact there were numerous games through out the year where he was actually putting up great numbers on very limited playing time. You are smarter than this Tofu. Stop bullshitting me. 

And you're really going to accuse me of being a Cavs fan? Feel free to step into my house someday and see the Celtics posters I have from the good old days when KG was rocking the green jersey. I'm sure you Cavs fans have fond memories of them.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raptors had to win game one. Had to.

Cavs in 5.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> Raptors had to win game one. Had to.
> 
> Cavs in 5.


You mean like how Cleveland HAD to win game one last series?

This series isn't over by a long shot.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Green been watching Rodman highlights. :mj4


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Crazy game with lots of messy play and turnovers and missed shots and bad defense and fantastic defense from both teams!

:dray :dray :dray was the difference-maker on both ends of the floor, practically piling up another triple double with tenacious play! I can also see why so many fans of other teams detest him. :lol

:curry with that off-the-bench scoring. :lol :banderas He looked a tiny bit out of rhythm in the first few minutes off of the bench aside from his three-point shooting but he got into it well.

A bad night for shooting from :klay and for the first three quarters :kd3 was no better, but :kd3 had a terrific 4th quarter to redeem himself and of course :klay was active everywhere and it was clear that the Pelicans prioritized all efforts to neutralize :klay as much as possible.

A tough, tough game from both teams. Pelicans seemed to give the Warriors their best possible punch outside of the fact that Anthony Davis can still play markedly better and score more, and the biggest mystery of the series is how rarely the Pelicans are getting to the line, which is a considerable asset of theirs, especially in the way of Davis. 

Warriors gave up too many points in the paint and sometimes got utterly lost on defense with the Pelicans utilizing a flurry of hard cuts and screens early and often, but the Dubs were still more than good enough to take the win.

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raptors shit the best against LeBron once again, missing 11 of their last shots on regulation. Yuck














Lol Draymond is annoying as fuck but I'd love to have him on my team


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

https://streamable.com/hjvne


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Kaizen said:


> Lol Draymond is annoying as fuck


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Having said that, watch the Cavs players getting their 3 pt shot back against Raptors and sweep them again in the next round. :lmao


Well, you called it.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

CHOKE Paul


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Donovan = real ROTY


But Simmons will prob take it cause its a regular season award.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rockets :mj4


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can't believe Jazz almost lost that one given their earlier huge 19-points lead. :heyman6 

The turnovers, the mistakes occurring during the 3rd quarter and Gobert pretty much slapping Harden out of nowhere these moments were hard to watch.

In any case Mitchell is definitely showing why he's a strong ROTY-candidate.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Impressive road win for the Jazz, but I still think Rockets take it in 6.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That dunk by Mitchell :banderas


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Knicks hiring Fiz, per Woj.


----------



## jannettysocks

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn it Lebron


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raptors will forever be LeBron's bitch


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raps clearly needed that Game 1 win.

It's game over if they don't pick up Game 3.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So, Love and Lebron just snatched the Raptor's heart out of their chest.

Lebron hit about 8 Fadeaways Jump Shots and for some reason, they kept switching guys like Miles, DeRozan, and Lowry on Love and he took full advantage of it.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






Savage.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Those fucking fadeaways :banderas


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Random, but is this the year that Brad Stevens wins Coach of the Year? Cause he totally deserves it.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Up 22 points and you couldn't hold the fucking lead really Sixers really!? I don't care what the Celtics have, theirs no reason for you to play like that in the Second half. It was telling how the the team was playing, when Embiid is shooting threes when it's like within 2 points and two mins left, instead of getting a better shot to make it tied fuck me lol. The Sixers are 0-11 when down 0-2 and the Celtics are undefeated when up 2-0, so the chances of my Sixers coming back are slim to none at this point. The way they played tonight when it matter is how they played the whole game, in Game 1 and with it going back to Phila they need start getting back that toughness and swagger they had versus the Heat. Remember in D2: The Mighty Ducks, the Ducks played the kids from the hood to make them tougher and get back to how they were playing, as a team and not as individuals anyone remember that? Where are the Heat to scrimmage with us now!? Also Brett Brown da fuck having Ben Simmons the bench of 90 percent of the 4th quarter, let the man figure out his problems, he needs to learn and figure how to get outta these situations damn.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HoHo said:


> Up 22 points and you couldn't hold the fucking lead really Sixers really!? I don't care what the Celtics have, theirs no reason for you to play like that in the Second half. It was telling how the the team was playing, when Embiid is shooting threes when it's like within 2 points and two mins left, instead of getting a better shot to make it tied fuck me lol. The Sixers are 0-11 when down 0-2 and the Celtics are undefeated when up 2-0, so the chances of my Sixers coming back are slim to none at this point. The way they played tonight when it matter is how they played the whole game, in Game 1 and with it going back to Phila they need start getting back that toughness and swagger they had versus the Heat. Remember in D2: The Mighty Ducks, the Ducks played the kids from the hood to make them tougher and get back to how they were playing, as a team and not as individuals anyone remember that? Where are the Heat to scrimmage with us now!? Also Brett Brown da fuck having Ben Simmons the bench of 90 percent of the 4th quarter, let the man figure out his problems, he needs to learn and figure how to get outta these situations damn.


What amazes me more is Ben Simmons having 1 point in this game.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

My god 

Trash brothers on full display!



Lebronto :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ben Simmons 30 whole minutes.... 1 point.

Unacceptable.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> What amazes me more is Ben Simmons having 1 point in this game.













The Anti-Wilt


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I just want to also point out that Jeff Green has had a very quiet pair of great games for Cleveland in this series. He deserves some praise for stepping up and being a nice option so far for Cleveland off the bench after one of their main issues in the Indiana series was lack of consistent production from players not named LeBron.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> So, Love and Lebron just snatched the Raptor's heart out of their chest.
> 
> Lebron hit about 8 Fadeaways Jump Shots and for some reason, they kept switching guys like Miles, DeRozan, and Lowry on Love and he took full advantage of it.


Was stunned watching LeBron hit fadeaway jump shot after fadeaway jump shot. Each one felt like a dagger to the Raptors' heart. No idea whatsoever why Dwane Casey didn't change the game plan and quit having Miles, DeRozan and Lowry remain on Love Cavs possession after Cavs possession. Jeff Green providing Cleveland with plenty of offense from the bench helped to make their half-court offense deadly. 

"LeBronto." :lmao Goodness. That is simply brutal.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm just waiting for Jordan Clarkson and Rodney Hood to provide some spark off the bench. Both talented guys and both guys are made to be in the roles they're in but they haven't provided much. Everyone else at some point or another like Love, Smith, Korver, Thompson, Green, Hill, has given them something at some point.

Even if in limited time with a smaller rotation, if they can provide just a small spark, it would make a lot easier on the Cavs.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Was stunned watching LeBron hit fadeaway jump shot after fadeaway jump shot. Each one felt like a dagger to the Raptors' heart. No idea whatsoever why Dwane Casey didn't change the game plan and quit having Miles, DeRozan and Lowry remain on Love Cavs possession after Cavs possession. Jeff Green providing Cleveland with plenty of offense from the bench helped to make their half-court offense deadly.
> 
> "LeBronto." :lmao Goodness. That is simply brutal.


They were definitely daggers. Just look at Valanciunas' reaction on the bench to a couple of the shots. If all star Love is back, it's RIP guaranteed to the rest of the east.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Tbf, Toronto didn't play a bad game. Lebronto hit his fadeaway on 4-5 different Raptors atleast. But Raptors will get there revenge. In the regular season. 


I still think Celtics/Sixers will go the distance.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

RIPIP Raptors. Lebron owns their souls. :lelbron


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Tbf, Toronto didn't play a bad game. Lebronto hit his fadeaway on 4-5 different Raptors atleast. But Raptors will get there revenge. In the regular season.
> 
> 
> I still think Celtics/Sixers will go the distance.


They didn't play a bad 1st half. In fact they outplayed the Cavs in the 1st half pretty good but only had a 2 point lead to show for it.

And when the 3rd quarter came, they continued to allow Love to get switched onto smaller players that he took advantage of. And even when Lebron hit like 10 Fadeaways, they didn't even attempt to try to double him from what I saw. And once they let both of those things happen in the 2nd half, game over.

In the 1st half, even when the Cavs were down 10, I never thought they couldn't dig themselves out of that hole, and sure enough they did. But once Toronto got down 10-15 in the 2nd half, I never bought they could come back. Between the demoralizing fadeways and bad game plan on defense, they were dead in the water mid way through the 3rd.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rondo 21 assists. :wow

Rondo and AD are quite the formidable duo.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

The most bipolar playoffs ever


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> The most bipolar playoffs ever


I like it :draper2

It's about time we had some unpredictability.

Poor Jazz though :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Poor Jazz though :mj2


the look on the jazz fans faces :flair4


dat rocket powah


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dam 76ers :mj2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Stevens is a fantastic coach, scary to think what he'd be doing with a fully healthy Celtics team.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Stevens is a fantastic coach, scary to think what he'd be doing with a fully healthy Celtics team.


If they were fully healthy, I think Lebron's streak of going to the Finals would be over.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

At least make this game competitive Rapshits


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*LEBRONTO*_


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It's not my style to say a front office needs to blow their team up but Toronto....needs to blow it up. They aren't getting out of the East as long as LeBron is still in it and the Lowry/DeRozen combo aint working.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> It's not my style to say a front office needs to blow their team up but Toronto....needs to blow it up. They aren't getting out of the East as long as LeBron is still in it and the Lowry/DeRozen combo aint working.


Your username is perfect lol


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

Lebronto just wanted another jordan moment


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

OG's going to be a star

Lebron on the Lakers is also going to be nice.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



CesaroSwing said:


> OG's going to be a star
> 
> Lebron on the Lakers is also going to be nice.


At this point I am 100% certain he's not going to the Lakers. Philly seems like the logical choice if LeBron does in fact leave.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

When did LeBron get so clutch, huh?


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Kaizen said:


> Your username is perfect lol


Yeah it fits anything. WWE, my Spurs :lol, and of course it's a good album.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Usually don’t post here but... god damn, whay Lebron is doing is mind numbing. He’s been great but amping it up at this age should not be possible. I’ve enjoyed Magic, Byrd, Drexler, Jordan, and Duncan... went back to watch the prime Kareem. Lebron is just a different beast. Not sure I’ve seen a team sport so dominated by one person.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

http://www.nba.com/video/2018/05/01...land-cavaliers-toronto-raptors-missed-shot-4q

This was when the series was lost. :mj2


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Raptors should be forced to rename themselves the LeBronto Raptors if they get swept again after spending an entire year preparing for this series lol.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Teacher*: Alright class! Describe both Game 3s by using a Gif image!


*Me*:


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Impeccable Sin said:


> The Raptors should be forced to rename themselves the LeBronto Raptors if they get swept again after spending an entire year preparing for this series lol.


With a much weaker Cavs team too haha


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

this second round has been pretty anticlimactic.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It's at this point that I'm wondering if leaving Cleveland is really in LeBron's best interests.

I mean, think about it. Yes he has a chance at winning more titles but he doesn't have the same opportunity to truly showcase his greatness elsewhere like he does in Cleveland. The man is in his 15th year in the league and he's putting on a historic playoff run. Part of the reason for that is that he has been forced to step up and play at this insanely high level. I just don't know if that's the same case scenario anywhere else at this stage in his career, especially if he goes somewhere like Philly where Ben Simmons is a star on the rise. And if you go to somewhere like the Lakers, you can forget about him going to the finals anymore.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Apparently LeBron now has more career playoff buzzer beaters than Jordan and Kobe combined. Wow...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993126752502341633


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo

:kd3 becoming the beast we all know he can be and :curry with better stamina with his third game back, and :dray being :dray

61 from :kd3 and :curry2 alone. :lol

After a somewhat ugly Game 2 and an absentee, where-are-you-fellas? Game 3, Game 4 went just about as well as any WARRIORS fan could hope. :kerr


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Apparently LeBron now has more career playoff buzzer beaters than Jordan and Kobe combined. Wow...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993126752502341633


MJ was good enough to finish the game long before the final seconds :mj


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993521866651381764
READ. :mark:


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

Bruhhh lebronto evolved into lebrontosaurus this week.

I cant tell whos more savage. Lebron or the announcers.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Someone good at making .gifs should make one of the T-Rex attacking and mauling the Raptors at the end of _Jurassic Park_ and put LeBron's head on the T-Rex's body.

Someone's probably already done that, actually. :hmm: :side:


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Imagine working that hard to get number 1 seed just to get swept by LeBron 2 years in a row. Pathetic :bron


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raps could've at least put up a fight. :francis


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hope Drake is sobbing right now


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ok so Cavs/Celtics should be a really good series... right?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well this is one reason for the sweep:










How about a Lowry/DeRozan swap for Lebron this offseason? :lelbron


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

hey drake how bout them rap's :hayden3


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Ok so Cavs/Celtics should be a really good series... right?


Healthy Kyrie vs LeBron would have got me HYPED. 


Still think it will be good


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Someone good at making .gifs should make one of the T-Rex attacking and mauling the Raptors at the end of _Jurassic Park_ and put LeBron's head on the T-Rex's body.
> 
> Someone's probably already done that, actually. :hmm: :side:


Well for now I found this at the very least:


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Well this is one reason for the sweep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Lowry/DeRozan swap for Lebron this offseason? :lelbron


That's one of the best back courts in the league. Holy shit.



Corey said:


> Ok so Cavs/Celtics should be a really good series... right?


I'm going to choose not to underestimate the greatness that is Brad Stevens and his coaching. He's done a phenomenal job with this Celtics group. It's a god damn shame that their two best players went down with injury. No matter what, I am convinced at this point that a healthy Celtics team would have went to the finals. I just don't know if what they have right now is enough to overcome Cleveland.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs will win, but the Celtics aren't mental midgets like the Raptors, so I think that series goes 6.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I was expecting Cleveland to win.....certainly was not expecting a sweep.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lol I missed the part where DeMar got ejected lmao


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Well for now I found this at the very least:


:lol :done

Going to be at tonight's WARRIORS game. Finish 'em off, Dubs! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> :lol :done
> 
> Going to be at tonight's WARRIORS game. Finish 'em off, Dubs! :woo :woo :woo


:avon not just yet pelicans are going to win


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> :avon not just yet pelicans are going to win


Definitely possible. I'm intrigued to see what Gentry does. After Game 4 it seems like the Pelicans have to shift their defense to counteract :kd3 Perhaps put Davis on Durant? Durant was abusing Jrue and even made some tough shots over Davis in the last game. Not sure if Davis can keep up with Durant in the open floor necessarily but he could perhaps better challenge him. Of course with that move you potentially open Durant up to drive to the basket more often, something he's far more hesitant to do against smaller defenders. When :kd3 puts the ball on the ball on the floor a bit too much he's typically easier to defend. 

Looking forward to the game! Would be good for this Dubs team to have a near-week off before the Western Conference Finals, I tend to believe. :side:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Chris Paul. :done

I feel for Mitchell though. Terrible timing.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Chris Paul played his heart out to get this far. He deserves it. Truly a special talent who deserves more than what he's had in his career. Glad he's going to the Conference Finals and quite frankly, he's the only reason I would ever want Houston to win it all, since I hate both Harden and D'Antoni with a passion (even if good old pringles actually did put some effort and focus into defense for once in his overrated career). 

Utah deserves a shit ton of credit, and I think they're a team that, if healthy, can become a dangerous team down the road. They lost Gordon to free agency, and found themselves a gem in Donovan Mitchell. They knocked out the Thunder, a team a lot of people had high hopes for. Even if I didn't think Carmelo was going to work out in OKC, I still did not expect Utah to beat them. But they now have an absolute stud who can only get better from here, an all star center in Gobert, and a lot of great talent to build around Mitchell. Losing Rodney Hood hurts, but Jay Crowder can be a great defensive player for their current system. Get some more defensive talent who can score as well and you might really have something here.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm no Harden fan whatsoever but I'm praying to the basketball gods that Houston can somehow overcome this Golden State juggernaut just so we can get something new and fresh in the finals.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Deso at the game like:










right now.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Career defining game for Chris Paul, congrats on first WCF. 






What a comeback by Pelicans. jsut wasn't enough in the end. 

Warriors in 7


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo

3rd quarter was ridiculous. :done

Most of the 4th quarter was ridiculously bad and ugly but :dray stepped up to give the WARRIORS some buckets when no shots were falling for Golden State late just to keep some separation from the Pelicans. Warriors definitely let off the gas but credit to the Pelicans to keep fighting. 

:mark: :curry2 :mark: :klay :mark: :kd3 :mark: :dray :mark: IGGY :mark: 

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I'm no Harden fan whatsoever but I'm praying to the basketball gods that Houston can somehow overcome this Golden State juggernaut just so we can get something new and fresh in the finals.


Don't you want LeBron in the final? :hmm:


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I'm no Harden fan whatsoever but I'm praying to the basketball gods that Houston can somehow overcome this Golden State juggernaut just so we can get something new and fresh in the finals.


Houston has home court advantage. So they at least have that going for them :draper2


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*








damn pelicans couldn't pull it off


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Don't you want LeBron in the final? :hmm:


Yes but I'd rather see him face Houston so it might actually be a decent series.  Golden State likely runs through Cleveland (again) or Boston with ease.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Go Rockets


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fucking god dam it Philly. 






Cavs in 6 *sigh*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*










Enough said.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fucking Ben Simmons


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I kinda want an eastern conference sweep just so we can get the #Lebroston hashtag.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I think Boston has a better chance than a lot of people are giving them. Then again they were underestimated but some against Milwaukee and Philadelphia.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

that second round was crap. Third round has to be better.

bullshit this three day break between rounds.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dwayne Casey has been fired. Pretty dumb move on Toronto's part in my honest opinion.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What if Casey ends up winning Coach of the Year? How weird would it would be to accept that? :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I absolutely hate that the Toronto front office decided to fire Dwane Casey, as it was in no way his fault they got swept by Cleveland in the second round. What they should have done is waited until draft day or free agency, then trade DeRozan and Lowry and start the rebuild all over again, because clearly they aren't ready to contend.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Raptors were never going to get by LeBron. They really only have 3 options:

1. Wait for LeBron to get old, which by that point may be too late anyways.

2. Hope Lebron goes to the West, which is also unlikely.

3. Blow the team up.

They got rid of the coach, let's see if guys like DeRozan or Lowry gets moved.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Potnetial COTY get's fired... DAMN :bron3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn.... He really got fired anyway. 

Will be interesting to see what will happen to the Raps during this coming off season.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

We all know the real COTY anyway. 


:bron


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Great coach but needed to go, how you gonna lose 4 in a row to the Cavs like that?


----------



## Persona

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs/Celtics will be a tough series, should be fun to watch. But in the end, LeThanos will come out on top.

I hope they remember you Jayson.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If Boston beats Cleveland then it's Brad Stevens, without question.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Here we are again with this... :hmmm


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Casey wasn't the problem, their problem is that neither Lowry or DeRozan are elite players that step up in the Play Off's. Great players but they badly need to move one of them on for a team leader. No idea who but it needs to be more than "just a great player", someone who can go out and drop 15 points in the 4th to win a game by themselves. They're unlucky in the sense that they keep meeting LeBron but they're an average Play Offs team and that's not going to chance regardless of what supporting players they put around Lowry and DeRozan. They're the problem not Casey. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Harsh to say, but location will always be the problem. No elite player will want to go to play in Toronto. Just the way it is.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This game 1 is why I didn't want to say anything...yet. I still don't want to say anything. Huge statement game by Boston who, like Indiana, are a much more talented all around team than Cleveland. But you can get away with playing Indiana without a complete team effort. Boston is a much different animal.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That was a big statement win by the C's. I really wasn't expecting a rout like that today. They showed up to play. It's going to be a fun series to watch.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Raptors got swept by this team











I hope people see now that Casey had to go. The Pacers and Celtics just play so much harder. I'd trade DeRozan and Lowry as well but this is a start.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can't believe this is the team I wrote off the moment Kyrie went down. Impressive stuff.

Brad Stevens is the man.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Toronto looking even funnier in the light now.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Will be interesting to see what happens as, in all likelihood, the East becomes the domain of the Celtics and Sixers for the next six, seven years or what-have-you. Seems like those two teams are poised to be the superpowers of the East for a good long while. 

This game did not altogether surprise. Will be intriguing to see what, if anything, the Cavs can do in response in Game 2. Celtics starting Morris over Baynes, going small, established the tone and they never let up.

As excellently as Boston played defensively, the Cavs will likely have better games from beyond the arc going forward, but still, a most impressive rout for the Celtics.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



CesaroSwing said:


> I hope people see now that Casey had to go. The Pacers and Celtics just play so much harder.


No they don't. They just match up a lot better. It had nothing to do with Casey.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

did not see that result coming today.....


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*








lets go houston gotta take game 1


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Draymond needs to settle the fuck down lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> Anyone that thinks Houston can beat Warriors with Curry are both delusional and ignorant regarding basketball. Especially if you base such nonsense based on regular season meetings, which mean fuck all towards postseason matchups because playoffs are completely different in nature and strategy.





RavishingRickRules said:


> The metrics disagree with you, perhaps you're more ignorant than you think you are because you don't seem to understand how to read statistics. :x



Hey Rick remember when you called me ignorant for knowing more than you? :kobe3


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

lol at anyone who thought Houston had a chance in this series.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:kd3 is the True Genetic Freak and an Unstoppable, Ungaurdable Scorer When He Wants To Be. As soon as :kerr called for him to leave the floor late in the 3rd quarter I was bellowing my dislike of that move. To some extent it was prudent to simply ride the hottest hand on the roster. Granted, :kd3 needed some rest eventually but he was feeling it. :kerr admitted after the game that :kd3 and I were right and he was wrong.  :lol

:klay with the quietest 28 points you might ever see scored. 

:curry still getting his full "game shape" back. He had a fairly forgettable game offensively. However, with 5 fouls committed, at least he knew that the Houston Hardens were going up against him time and time again, trying to exploit his relative weakness defensively, and I liked his tenacity in the face of that barrage. He was a bit lung-y defensively and over-committed too often (also that utterly blown assignment to start the game off was hilariously terrible but hey that happens). At the same time, though, while others were providing the points, :chefcurry was critical in decoding the game's innermost secrets. That sequence, for instance, in which he pugnaciously pressed the issue defensively at the perimeter, knocked the ball away from Harden, saved it from going out of bounds and supplied IGGY with the nifty backhanded pass for the easy breakaway dunk, was a body blow to the Hardens. Lovely sequence. :curry2 in foul trouble was fascinating to behold tonight. :lol :curry3 also rebounded well all night. On one significant rebound late, watching him furiously box out larger Hardens was a rather awesome moment. Between his assists, rebounds, and lack of turnovers, :curry4 provided solid supporting work behind :kd3. 

:dray was... :dray He's a sociopath and the WARRIORS are lucky to have him. 

LOONEY... :banderas The defensive X-factor this playoff run. He was stout as always. Have always loved Kevon. :banderas 

Okay so I'm making fun of the Rockets a little bit but while I find their style of play aesthetically displeasing to say the least, they brought plenty of energy and firepower. The first quarter was a battle of heavyweights as both teams combined for 10 3-pointers in that first quarter alone. 

:dray and IGGY and Ariza were in foul trouble fairly early on but on the whole it was a mostly well-officiated game, with some blown calls both ways (Ariza seemed picked on--two of his fouls were clearly not fouls at all, and at least one of IGGY's was a mistaken call, too). :curry did foul with almost reckless abandon but he had to fight and scratch and claw as the Rockets went after him time and time again, particularly Harden who seemed determined to attempt to thrive vis-a-vis that matchup all game long. 

:kd3 though. :kd3 :sodone 

No doubt that Harden gave a brilliant performance. Such a phenomenal scorer.

Happy to reclaim Home Court Advantage after Game 1! :woo :woo 

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> lol at anyone who thought Houston had a chance in this series.


Thought it was gonna be at least competitive.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

How do you make a 73 win team even scarier?

By adding the most dangerous player in the nba. 



Zaza Pachulia


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

well thats it, its over for the rockets good season see you next year


this is like thanos with the infinity gauntlet vs black widow and hawkeye how the fuck are you suppose to win 


its really sickening seeing this super team i hope lebron goes to the rockets next year


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Shesh Klay isn't playing around. :wow


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

You guys are counting Houston out way too early. 

It's one game. Lets not overreact. 

With that said, fuck the Rockets.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

the Pheonix Suns select DeAndre Ayton.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

You know there's a supporting cast issue in Cleveland when LeBron scores 40, Kevin Love scores 22, and Boston still wins by double digits.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Just awful team chemistry, LeBron probs can't wait to leave


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Boston's starting backcourt outscored Cleveland's 41 to 3.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

JR Smith 27 minutes.... 0 points... :beckywhat


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I think we're gonna get two big trades either the days following, on draft day, or immediately following the draft.

1. DeMar DeRozan for Brandon Ingram, Luol Deng, and the 25th overall pick (if not after the draft)

2. Kyle Lowry for Robert Covington, Markelle Fultz and the 10th overall pick (if not after the draft)


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Everyone seemed to say that Cleveland got better when they made all those trades before the deadline. Now they're saying the opposite...

Feels like Boston are one road game win away from LIBERATING us from this awful 7 year TYRANNY in the east. Please do it Brad Stevens. Please.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

No way Lakers are going to trade away Ingram.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Don't think the Raptors need to trade both their starting backcourt players and completely blow it up, but either Demar or Kyle have to go imo. Think it'll be Demar.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Everyone seemed to say that Cleveland got better when they made all those trades before the deadline. Now they're saying the opposite...
> 
> Feels like Boston are one road game win away from LIBERATING us from this awful 7 year TYRANNY in the east. Please do it Brad Stevens. Please.


I personally am guilty of claiming Cleveland got better, but not taking into consideration the fact that this would be the first time guys like Clarkson, Hood and Nance Jr would be playing in the playoffs. Clarkson was consistently putting up double digits coming off the bench and he's been terrible in the playoffs this year.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dirty play by JR Smith shoving Horford like that. Imagine if a Boston guy did that to LeBron? They'd suspend him for the rest of the playoffs and 25 games next yr. Just hoping Boston wins a game in Cleveland and ends it at home in Game 5. Or a sweep is even better, then LeBron can run to another team.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Lil Wayne is at the game right now.*_


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996918027386994688
:sodone


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Awards Finalists announced: https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...den-lebron-james-headline-mvp-list/617739002/

My picks:

MVP - LeBron (Harden will probably win but I think it should be close)
Rookie - Mitchell (Simmons had the better season but it just seems weird to award it to someone in their 2nd year)
Coach - Brad Stevens (hands down imo)
Defensive - Anthony Davis
6th Man - Lou Williams
Most Improved - Oladipo (landslide)


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I see the Suns taking Doncic and signing Capela to that max over the summer.

Booker
Doncic
Jackson
???
Capela


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So no dribbling champion tonight from Harden. 


Also Carmelo Anthony for 10th man of the year


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

HOUSTON CAN GET ONE AT THE ORACLE. COME ONNNN :mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lonzo not even being a finalist for Rookie of the Year makes me happy.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Lonzo not even being a finalist for Rookie of the Year makes me happy.


I mean, if it was just going to be three finalists (weird format change, but whatever), no surprise who the three are.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

hey @alternatedemise our bet is still on, right? and how about that MARCUS MORRIS d on lebron? hmmm... somebody really nailed it in the offseason thread, back in july.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> hey @alternatedemise our bet is still on, right?


No. One of our conditions was that if any trades happened, the bet was off. At the time the bet was made, Cleveland was almost a completely different team. 

I'll give you the Morris call though. I was wrong on that one.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996918027386994688
> :sodone


:Jim

Toronto Raptors ladies and gents.


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> I mean, if it was just going to be three finalists (weird format change, but whatever), no surprise who the three are.


Ehh, not his fault his dad is an idiot. The dude actually has a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



raymondisgood said:


> Ehh, not his fault his dad is an idiot. The dude actually has a good head on his shoulders.


I don't think Lavar Ball is to blame for Lonzo's piss poor shooting percentage.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Lonzo not even being a finalist for Rookie of the Year makes me happy.


Bit weird considering everyone has known that for months.


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs or Celtics tonight?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Good lord. Talk about the exact opposite.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Amazing that this is only an 11 point game at halftime. The Rockets have missed _so_ many easy layups and open shots in general. They should be leading right now tbh. Lucky that Durant & Curry have been ice cold from 3.

EDIT: And just like that it's up to 21. :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm thinking Neil Olshey is going to trade either Damian Lillard or CJ McCollum.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Chef Curry came to play tonight. :wow


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Got home in time for 4th quater, saw the score and turned that shit off


----------



## Natecore

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This league is worthless. How is it possibly growing in popularity?

The NBA needs a mercy rule because players now know when they’re beat and just give up. It’s fucking pathetic.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

4th game is must win for the Rockets. If they don't steal an away game back then they are most likely done.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Let's quote coach :kerr tonight, after the game, on :chefcurry ... 



> We've seen this so many times, with Steph. All it takes is one. I thought he was pressing a little bit early, but I was never concerned. This guy's a two-time MVP, and he bounces back from bad games as well as anybody we've ever seen, so it didn't surprise me.


On tonight's game:



> Tonight was all about defense, and taking care of the ball. That's it. When we defend like that, and we take care of it, and we're not giving up anything easy and we're making them earn every point, that's what this is all about. If we defend at that level and we take care of the ball, we're generally going to be in good shape.


On the greatness that is KEVON LOONEY:



> Well Looney's a good matchup in this series. Because of all of the ISOs and all of the one-on-one play, you need bigs who can switch out and cover Chris and James. They're so tough to handle--and Loon's realy good at that. And he's gotten better all season, and we're happy with how well he's played and how well Nick Young has played... They make it tough on you with all of their great shooting... But I thought Loon played great tonight.


And ANDRE IGUODALA:



> ...When we're right, when we're playing how we're supposed to play, Andre is right in the middle of it. His defense, and his being smart--making good decisions... And Andre seems to be the guy always setting the tone for us, and I thought he did great tonight.


On the toughness of :curry ...



> Well he's underrated for the toughness factor. But you don't become a two-time MVP just by shooting a bunch of threes. He has incredible toughness, unbelievable stamina, and physical toughness, mental toughness. For four days people have been talking about him and what he did tonight didn't surprise any of us. That's just who he is: he has unbelievable character, and great talent, and it always rises when it needs to.


And, my personal favorite, where one could seemingly peer into the soul of :kerr and truly see how he feels about the one and only :dray ...



> Oh my gosh, Draymond... There's just nobody... like him. Honestly. I don't know another player who's like Draymond. In this league. His ability to impact the game in so many ways defensively: getting out on to Harden and Paul, and switching, and then rebounding, and staying on Capella's legs, and trying to knock the ball away, and on lobs, and defending without fouling, Draymond is just a tremendous defender and I thought his performance tonight was just unreal.


Fifty years from now, when I'm ancient and weary, I will remember this game, Basketball Gods willing. 

Being inside Oracle Arena... It's difficult to describe. It's not Madison Square Garden. It's an unassuming facility, part of the Coliseum Complex, nestled between what is now called the O.co Coliseum which is home to the Oakland Athletics MLB team and I-880 which is girded by the bay to the west, the home of the Warriors to the east. 

But it's been where I've seen so many basketball games, throughout my life. For most of my life the Warriors have been one of the variegated losers of the National Basketball Association. Being a Warriors fan came easily as a child--and doubtless the "Run TMC" team made that affinity fit with stunning alacrity, just as seeing Joe Montana and Jerry Rice on the 49ers and Will Clark and friends on the Giants provided me with many an avatar around whom to become engrossed. 

Being able to attend a Western Conference Finals game should be a meaningful experience, and tonight's was. It just felt like basketball nirvana or perhaps Valhalla, with the Warriors playing that fast and loose but controlled style which sees the "Strength in Numbers" slogan from the first championship campaign from the :kerr Era ring true like church bells peeling against the hazy, blustery firmament. 

Tonight the Warriors played with the sort of tenacity and focus that make them as a collective a potentially nightmarish proposition for the rest of the NBA as presently constituted. 

In many ways it starts with :curry. The spacing, the perpetual perimeter threat he singularly represents even when off his shooting game, and when he's right, the assists, the almost hilarious capability he has based on his knowledge of the game in general and his opponents specifically to box out bigs on certain rebounds, his handles, the way the offense hums when he's making the right moves and correct decisions. 

In some other ways it begins with :dray. The Rockets had a lot of unlucky moments in this game, no question. They missed what felt like 20 layups. A blown Iggy dunk clanked so hard late in the third quarter, I believe, that it bounced far out to :kd3 who found :klay in the corner for a three. So while the Warriors were superb, maybe it just wasn't Houston's night. Sometimes it works that way. But that said, the Rockets actually did have some good luck in the first quarter with the rebounds on the offensive glass. Warriors played sparkling defense over and over, and a rebound would just narrowly land in a Rocket player's hands, sometimes leading to second-chance points for Houston. It happened a bunch of times in the quarter. :dray seemed to take notice, because after the first half which saw the Rockets secure--I believe--9 offensive rebounds in that first half. :dray went berserk and in the second half particularly asserted himself on the defensive end for the Warriors, positioning himself tremendously well for rebounds. Houston, if memory serves, only had one offensive rebound in the second half of the game. It was a shocking turn of events, and it started with :dray playing out of his damned mind. :dray had 15 defensive rebounds--and 2 offensive rebounds! :done Dude played like a horror movie monster, ostensibly everywhere and unstoppable. His six assists, one block, one steal and 10 points filled up the box score rather handsomely. With :dray though, it's often the invisible things that count the most.

IGGY is often referred to around the Bay Area as the Warriors' "security blanket." He was "springy" in his step and for the most part made his biggest impact by making the best possible decision time and time again. Defensively he started out on Harden and it set a solid tone for the Warriors. Like :dray he spent much of the evening chasing Rockets shooters off of the three-point line, and he was involved in some splendid transition offense from well-earned stops. He banged his knee into Harden's late in the game (or, really, vice versa) and limped around afterward a bit, but he'll probably be fine. 

:kd3 sensed that this was the night to ensure that :chefcurry got back into the kitchen and cooked, and he played a dependable part in driving and kicking out to multiple Warriors shooters, most happily :curry3 At the same time, though he once again demonstrated that he, too, can pass when he feels like it, :kd3 still knocked down some huge shots, including three three-pointers, and a drive past Harden that inspired a mere swipe by the Rockets superstar and doubtless NBA MVP for 2017-2018.

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2018/05/jam...nt-video-warriors-rockets-game-3-nba-playoffs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998368387116892160
The Rockets were right to target :curry but man, at least :curry4 tries to defend. :lol (I get that the Rockets hadn't quite fully set up their defense here but it's still a humorously bad look.) 

:klay had a standard "B- :klay" game. His defense and effort and decision-making were vastly improved from Game 2 but he had a slightly quiet game offensively. At the same time, when :curry2 explodes as he did tonight, and :kd3 throws 25 atop the 35 :curry scores, and the supporting cast and bench are playing terrifically, all you can ask from :klay is to be efficient and he was: 1-3 from three-point range, and 6-14 from the field. Watching him defend Harden is always fun and that happened a bunch of times as the game progressed. 

Want to give some love to Shaun Livingston, who sometimes goes under-appreciated by other Warriors fans. LIVINGSTON is a calming presence when his jumper is right and watching him post-up for the mid-range jump shot is always fun, but tonight he took things to another level, and his fly-by on Harden following that utterly sickening move he put on him was just completely filthy, and, had :curry3 not had the night he had, would probably be considered the shot/play of the game. It was almost unbelievable, watching LIVINGSTON burn Harden up like that and driving to the cup uncontested. Livingston scored nine points. They were a _big_ nine points, though: deceptively critical as they seemed to come just when the Warriors could very well use a bucket, or as a field goal that represented the launching of a Warriors flurry. 

LOONEY is truly a special player. He's slow-footed but he puts in the work and has learned a great deal from the Warriors coaches, :dray and others about footwork and positioning at the NBA level against the best of the best. He locked the Rockets down several times just when the Warriors needed some locking down of Rockets, haha. 

SWAGGY P... Putting in work defensively. It's fun to watch him play like this. He gave the Warriors some awfully valuable minutes--18 minutes, for those counting--and he more than earned his keep on the defensive end. He lives to torment the Rockets, which is agreeable to me. :lol

Happy to see :kerr be a bit unconventional with the rotations tonight, mixing and matching, being proactive. When LOONEY got into foul trouble with his third, :kerr pressed the JORDAN "ALARM" BELL and while BELL was burned up several times by Harden, he still kept his head on his shoulders and played a largely commendable game with three rebounds, a steal and a turnover. The best part of his contribution was that while Harden and Friends had an easier time negotiating around him than they did Looney, Bell was just sufficiently sturdy to be a pest at times, too, and contested a few shots with admirable gusto. 

Javaaaaaaaale McGeeeeeee... A couple of lovely field goals including that late-game shot from around the elbow that seemed to float about ten feet above the hoop before dropping through, and a couple of rebounds. He was like the backup drummer getting a solo to transition the night into the encore.

Quinn COOK, taking over the kitchen for late-night coffee and dessert in garbage time for :curry, giving the Dubs 11 points with a couple of steals (and a turnover)... Love him to bits. He kept the team going strongly and he played some deceptively cunning defense as the Rockets garbage time unit turned the ball over like passes to front-row fans are going out of style. 

ZAZA Pachulia... He's on the way out, he's more or less done, but his very existence is gloriously incongruous and strange, and therefore amusing. Doubly so in garbage time with Javale McGee standing next to him. Dubs going extra-big there was grand. :kerr obviously wanting more rebounds. Zaza didn't exactly do much but he looked perfectly okay doing whatever he was doing for those final three minutes of the game. 

David "Best in the" West... Love him and he's been an unsung provider of many excellent performances for the 2017-'18 Warriors, seemingly Benjamin Button-de-aging for a bunch of regular season games... But he's almost utterly unplayable against Houston. It's just not his series. Smart move on the coaching staff to recognize that and move on after the disastrous bit of business with West in Game 2. West is just too slow as a power forward against the Rockets, but he's still fun, and I hope he can get at least a few minutes in the Finals in this game or that game should the Warriors advance.

I just love this team. Recorded the game on DVD and will keep that DVD for as long as I can. As well as the memory of seeing this special group of players. 

For now the words of :kerr resonate and keep replaying in my mind, concerning :dray. I remember when the Warriors drafted him. I remember watching him come up and believing in his promise (not that that means anything; it's easy to have soft eyes verging on blindness when it comes to your team's own prospects and young players). The fateful final field goal scored by him against the Miami Heat on December 11, 2012 in Miami. The interviews. Watching him become media savvy as he became basketball brilliant. Interacting with him at the arena from time to time. Just all of it. And how lucky I am.

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It was frustrating to watch Rockets play as their playstyle felt extremely one-dimensional. The main difference between a championship material team (Warriors) and the opposite (Rockets) is that the former are willing to adapt while the latter is unable to for some reason.

Chris Paul in particular at least tried multiple things throughout the game while Harden (who pissed me off) just kept over-relying on unsuccessful layups/threes instead of going for mid range shots every once in a while. (Like Durant did despite Warriors leading.)

I hope Rockets will change it up/adapt somehow in the next game but I doubt they will.


----------



## AlternateDemise

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> It was frustrating to watch Rockets play as their playstyle felt extremely one-dimensional. The main difference between a championship material team (Warriors) and the opposite (Rockets) is that the former are willing to adapt while the latter is unable to for some reason.
> 
> Chris Paul in particular at least tried multiple things throughout the game while Harden (who pissed me off) just kept over-relying on unsuccessful layups/threes instead of going for mid range shots every once in a while. (Like Durant did despite Warriors leading.)
> 
> I hope Rockets will change it up/adapt somehow in the next game but I doubt they will.


That's a Mike D'Antoni team for you.

@shutupchico, your timing is amazing. Right after you brought up the defense of Marcus Morris, LeBron has two 40 point games and scores 27 points in game 3 on 66% shooting.

Call it what you will. As long as Boston continues to dominate at home like they have been through out all of this years playoffs, this won't matter and Boston will go to the NBA finals as the first to stop LeBron in seven years. But never the less, I feel the need to point out that Morris's defense has been extremely ineffective this series apart from game 1. In one game you were right and that much I admit. In games 2-4, you have been (hilariously) wrong.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fuck sakes LeBron is literally Thanos. Warriors are the Avengers


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Kaizen said:


> Fuck sakes LeBron is literally Thanos. Warriors are the Avengers


This is the best analogy ever lol


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rockets played a 7 man rotation and left PJ Tucker out there as their Center. And won. That is insane.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rockets were the better team by a reasonable margin tonight and that is reflected in the final score. 

Warriors amassed 16 turnovers versus 14 assists. The fact that the game was that close as the game was nearing its dramatic conclusion is chiefly down to Steph Curry going bonkers in the third quarter. Too much clumsiness. Andre Iguodala is frequently underrated by a significant segment of Warriors fans for he truly is the glue for them. With Klay Thompson hobbled suddenly the perimeter defense is looking suspect. 

On to the next one...


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

TOLD YOU ROCKETS COULD GET ONE AT THE ORACLE.





Can't wait for Game 5. That dunk by Harden :done


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> On to the next one...


yea on to the next one


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

As I said before, you guys gave up WAY too easily on the Rockets. Now the Rockets have regained homecourt advantage and have a legitimate chance of actually dethroning the Warriors, something I didn't think would happen for at least another four or so more years. This series will determine just how great of a team the Warriors truly are.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

First I was told to be worried about the Timberwolves. Then I was told we'd get beat by the Jazz. Then I was told there was no way the Rockets could take it to 6 games or beat the Warriors on their turf. All these so called NBA experts I interact with really need to start paying attention tbh.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I was shocked that everyone wasn't shitting on Harden after that second half. I like him and maybe I skipped through the full game replay too quickly but I was really getting Demar/Lowry vibes from him.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

All-Defensive Teams announced. Robert Covington beating out Draymond.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lauri made the All-Rookie 1st team. (Y)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*The Celtics got retribution in this game and now it is game 6 in a few days. Hopefully they knock Lebron James out of the play offs. *_


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

With Houston regaining homecourt and Boston one game away from clinching the east, a Houston/Boston finals series is actually looking like a legitimate possibility. And to be honest, I don't know who would win that series.



RavishingRickRules said:


> First I was told to be worried about the Timberwolves. Then I was told we'd get beat by the Jazz. Then I was told there was no way the Rockets could take it to 6 games or beat the Warriors on their turf. All these so called NBA experts I interact with really need to start paying attention tbh.


If Iggy wasn't injured, Houston wouldn't have taken game 4 away from Golden State. And quite frankly, I'm still not convinced Houston is going to win the series. They definitely have a great chance at it, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if they ended up losing game 5 or even game 7.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> If Iggy wasn't injured, Houston wouldn't have taken game 4 away from Golden State. And quite frankly, I'm still not convinced Houston is going to win the series. They definitely have a great chance at it, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if they ended up losing game 5 or even game 7.


How exactly would Iggy have made a difference? They didn't lose on the defensive end of the floor, they lost on offense because we defended like a motherfucker. It's a nice excuse though, how many more do Golden State need when they couldn't get it done with 4 all stars? I'll file that alongside "you should be worried about the Timberwolves" tbh.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> How exactly would Iggy have made a difference? They didn't lose on the defensive end of the floor, they lost on offense because we defended like a motherfucker. It's a nice excuse though, how many more do Golden State need when they couldn't get it done with 4 all stars? I'll file that alongside "you should be worried about the Timberwolves" tbh.


If you think defense is the only thing Iggy provides, and is the only thing Golden State lost without him, you're even more clueless than the "NBA Experts" who you claim need to pay more attention to the game.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999489034996125696
lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> If you think defense is the only thing Iggy provides, and is the only thing Golden State lost without him, you're even more clueless than the "NBA Experts" who you claim need to pay more attention to the game.


If you say so, sparky.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999489034996125696
> lol


Just so everyone knows, this is who Cleveland replaced David Blatt with.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

All-NBA Teams announced. LeBron makes 1st Team for a record 12th time. DeRozan beat Curry to get on the 2nd team by ONE single vote. I can't fathom how Bradley Beal got 0 votes when you look at some of these guys at the bottom (Mitchell, Lowry, Love) but alright.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Capela getting more votes than Dwight Coward makes me very happy


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

WHAT A GAME :sodone

Playoff fucking basketball right there. Paul played his heart out in that 2nd half. Really hope he's alright. Houston is ONE step and ONE game closer to pulling the upset. :mark: Shocking that they got it done with Harden shooting a fucking 5 for 21. :lol This Rockets defense is stepping up so fucking much.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So, those Rockets takes have aged a little. :done


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Man I'm fucking shaking like fuck after that game. Like I've said over and over, people need to pay attention. It's not that we're a great scoring team, we've been that for a long time now, this season the Rockets are a great defensive team. Harden had a terrible offensive game, but look at his defense compared to the past? Man I'm so not sleeping now...


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LOL Draymond.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rockets won. :wow

Hope CP3 is alright. To get so close to the finals just to get injured now would be terrible.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*









SOON


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

please sports gods let paul be ok :cry


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It's amazing how much the narrative changes year-to-year, for me at least. Harden has been one of my least favorite players in the league for years now. Can't stand the way he throws his arms out and draws fouls. Such an annoyance. When he and Dwight Howard were together in Houston I HATED that team. Ariza left my Wizards to go west and join those Rockets. Fuck that guy.

Golden State used to be the hot new shit. They're the well oiled machine. THE fucking unbeatable machine. Now? They're the new Patriots. They're the team I wanna see get beat. I know they're making it pretty damn far every year but I wanna see them go down.

LET'S GO ROCKETS! :woo ONE MORE TO GO! :woo


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> please sports gods let paul be ok :cry


With how much heart and leadership he's showing I think he'd play with one leg if he could tbh. As far as I can see it Chris took the reigns tonight and made it his team. He wasn't following Harden, he was the one leading the team. Such an awesome series though, I've not been this emotional since Yao retired.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The year SwaggyP joins The Warriors is the year they might not even make the finals :fuckthis


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Celtics can beat Thanos. :bron




The last time LeBron was down 3-2 against Celtics.........................................


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron and the Cavs: Down 3-2
Untouchable Warriors: Down 3-2

Fuck man, the next few days are gonna be wild. Legends are made right here. Let's see what happens and who can close this things out.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I will be legitimately sad if we still end up getting another Cavs/Warriors finals series from this.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






Chris freaking Paul. :done

Some of his ridiculous shots that went it (but shouldn't have) reminded me of LeBron/Raptors. :zayn3 What an incredible Game 5.

Also Clint Capela and his defense throughout the series. :done


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Top 5 angriest dance of all time.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Chris freaking Paul. :done
> 
> Some of his ridiculous shots that went it (but shouldn't have) reminded me of LeBron/Raptors. :zayn3 What an incredible Game 5.
> 
> Also Clint Capela and his defense throughout the series. :done


I said to some of my Rockets-fan friends a couple of years ago that if we held on to Capela he'd be on his way to star-level before too long. I'd say he's getting there, he could use a few more moves on offense (I'd have him spend every summer with the Dream tbh) and a small improvement at the line but he's a great center for the system, I hope we keep hold of him.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:fuck paul is out maybe done for the season 


harden is going to need to play the game of his life for game 6 


gawd damn it hes due for a monster game


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> :fuck paul is out maybe done for the season
> 
> 
> harden is going to need to play the game of his life for game 6
> 
> 
> gawd damn it hes due for a monster game


It's a big shame. If I was D'Antoni I'd throw a few more minutes at Gerald Green though, because he's so dedicated to the team he plays like a man possessed.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

FUCK... Warriors are winning game 6 with ease now. Here's looking ahead to game 7.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If I'm the Warriors front office, I talk to other teams looking to trade Draymond.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> :fuck paul is out maybe done for the season
> 
> 
> harden is going to need to play the game of his life for game 6
> 
> 
> gawd damn it hes due for a monster game


For now Paul is listed as just being out for game 6. Lets not jump to conclusions. Maybe they're just playing it safe and are trying not to risk injury. Have him rest now, have him play game 7. It makes perfect sense. 

At least, that's what I'm hoping happens. 



American_Nightmare said:


> If I'm the Warriors front office, I talk to other teams looking to trade Draymond.


Why on earth would you trade Draymond?


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I will be legitimately sad if we still end up getting another Cavs/Warriors finals series from this.


Cavs/Rockets would be the best. Celtics don't need to make the finals yet, they have a young core and many years left. This might be the last year the Cavs could make it.


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Say the Cavs make it this year, what the hell are they going to do against GS or HOU?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Cavs/Rockets would be the best. Celtics don't need to make the finals yet, they have a young core and many years left. This might be the last year the Cavs could make it.


Celtics are easily a better team than Cleveland is. At this point, anytime Cleveland does bad it's because everyone not named LeBron or Love aren't able to produce in some capacity. It's boring. I want to see a more team oriented finals match up. 

To me, Celtics/Houston is the best Finals match up. The unstoppable offense of the Houston Rockets against the brick wall defense of the Boston Celtics. It's literally two worlds colliding. 

But unfortunately, I have a feeling one of these two teams, if not both, will end up not reaching the finals.



raymondisgood said:


> Say the Cavs make it this year, what the hell are they going to do against GS or HOU?


Golden State will most likely sweep them. I'd be shocked if Cleveland managed one win out of that series.

Houston is a different story because they don't have anyone capable of slowing down LeBron or Love. But at the same time, no one in Cleveland is capable of slowing down Paul or Harden. So really, it's all about what the rest of the supporting cast is capable of doing. Houston without question has the better supporting cast, but Cleveland has experience on their side as well as favorable match ups.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



raymondisgood said:


> Say the Cavs make it this year, what the hell are they going to do against GS or HOU?


I was thinking about this last night and while it's still a big if that Houston gets past Golden State, if that does it happen it could end up having the same effect that it did on the Clippers when they beat San Antonio in the 1st round a few years ago. A series full of so much emotion and effort (truly felt like a passing of the torch tbh) that it ends up draining the winning team and they've got nothing left going forward (Clippers blew a 3-1 lead over Houston in the next round). It would be an interesting series imo if Paul isn't 100% and presumably if LeBron is damn near running on E.

Of course, I'm getting way ahead of myself to begin with. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Celtics are easily a better team than Cleveland is. At this point, anytime Cleveland does bad it's because everyone not named LeBron or Love aren't able to produce in some capacity. It's boring. I want to see a more team oriented finals match up.
> 
> To me, Celtics/Houston is the best Finals match up. The unstoppable offense of the Houston Rockets against the brick wall defense of the Boston Celtics. It's literally two worlds colliding.
> 
> But unfortunately, I have a feeling one of these two teams, if not both, will end up not reaching the finals.
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State will most likely sweep them. I'd be shocked if Cleveland managed one win out of that series.
> 
> Houston is a different story because they don't have anyone capable of slowing down LeBron or Love. But at the same time, no one in Cleveland is capable of slowing down Paul or Harden. So really, it's all about what the rest of the supporting cast is capable of doing. Houston without question has the better supporting cast, but Cleveland has experience on their side as well as favorable match ups.


The thing is, the Cavs have have a better chance to win a series against either team. They have the higher ceiling, also assuming the Cavs win today, the Celtics go to 1-7 on the road. They've been able to win series being shit on the road because they've had home court, something they wouldn't have in the finals.

Imo the Cavs actually have some chance in the finals. The Celtics have virtually zero chance.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*











FUCK


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

People on my Facebook really need to learn not to count Lebron out before the series is actually finished. Fuck me, but that man is something else.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Those last two stepback 3's that LeBron hit to close the door. :done

Shoutout to Terry Rozier and Jaylen Brown though. They were the only two that actually wanted to win on offense for Boston. Killed it out there.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

As tempting the very thought of a potential Rockets/Celtics matchup is, it is so hard to cheer against LeBron. :bron

Simply amazing.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LBJ >>> every other basketball player on earth. That is all


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Win or lose game 7... Lebron ended the debate. He has passed Kareem as the greatest player of all time. Jesus... when he retires the NBA is fucked.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> Win or lose game 7... Lebron ended the debate. He has passed Kareem as the greatest player of all time. Jesus... when he retires the NBA is fucked.


I still got Jordan at number 1.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> Win or lose game 7... Lebron ended the debate. He has passed Kareem as the greatest player of all time. Jesus... when he retires the NBA is fucked.


Wait, so you don't think MJ is the greatest basketball player of all time? That's... interesting.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Even if Paul comes back for Game 7 who knows how close to 100% he will be


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> As tempting the very thought of a potential Rockets/Celtics matchup is, it is so hard to cheer against LeBron. :bron
> 
> Simply amazing.


Nah, it's easy man. You should try it and you'll realise


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Game 6 went about how I thought it would, though something unexpected was the play of Clarkson and Nance off the bench. Nance was great on the boards and a finisher. And Clarkson in that 1st half provided a great spark of energy off the bench. Hell, Cleveland made the run with Lebron and the 4 bench players AFTER Love got hurt.

Game 7 all bets are off. I'm convinced Lebron will have another 35-40 point game but I'm not convinced that will be enough. Who knows if you'll have Love, and you're getting next nothing from guys like Smith and George Hill on the road. That has to change if Lebron wants to be in his 8th straight NBA Finals.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*LeBron continues to keep himself in GOAT discussion while KD's poor 4th quarter play has the Warriors on the brink of elimination.

BjNLyCOB4gZ

The Rockets are amazing, James Harden deserves MVP by a landslide, and it's scary to see what happens when a D'Antoni team plays good defense, but no one on that team should be shutting down KD.*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Wait, so you don't think MJ is the greatest basketball player of all time? That's... interesting.


Never did. Great player, but I just never saw him eclipsing Kareem. Honestly, there are days I’ll argue Magic over Jordan. But all that is moot now. Lebron had pushes into the GOAT discussion a few years ago and now ended with this playoff run. Never seen one man carry a bad team like this on multiple occassions. The Bulls and Lakers were a success because of the teams and a few great players. These Cavs are succeeding only because of one man. This team shouldn’t even be competing by any sane measure.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Game 6 went about how I thought it would, though something unexpected was the play of Clarkson and Nance off the bench. Nance was great on the boards and a finisher. And Clarkson in that 1st half provided a great spark of energy off the bench. Hell, Cleveland made the run with Lebron and the 4 bench players AFTER Love got hurt.


I'm not surprised by that. As great as Love is, and even though he's improved tremendously on defense since leaving Minnesota, he will always be a liability against great offensive players due to his short body, short arms and lack of athletic ability. With him gone, Horford had to go up against lengthier, more athletic defenders and he struggled as a result. 

Make no mistake about it, they will need Love in the finals if they want any chance of winning (which is already slim enough as it is). But against the Celtics, I think Cleveland is better off playing game 7 without him.

Edit: Speaking of, Kevin Love has been ruled out for game 7. When playing in Boston in this series, Kevin is the only one who has been able to step up offensively to help LeBron carry the load offensively. Now it's up to the rest of LeBron's supporting cast to show up ready to play the game of their life if they want to advance to the finals.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love ruled out of game 7 with a concussion. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs will win. And by that I mean LeBron will win. There is no way he is losing a Game 7.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I think Love has played better defensively than you guys are giving him credit for in this series. 

Anyways, tough to know what to expect tomorrow night except for almost certainly a great game from LeBron. I mean, he's the greatest game 7 & elimination game player in NBA history. Pretty safe to assume he's going to play a great game. He just needs a couple guys to step up and do their parts. If they do that, and the Cavs show up with their defensive intensity, they will win the game.

The Celtics have been great at home, but this is a game 7 in the ECF against LeBron with a bunch of guys who haven't been there before. Hard to know what to expect from any of them.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Cavs will win. And by that I mean LeBron will win. There is no way he is losing a Game 7.


At this point he's going to have to score at least 50 to make that happen. We saw this man score 40+ while also getting a triple double and he still lost that game. He needs to come out firing on all cylinders very early on and give Cleveland the early lead so that his supporting cast has some confidence.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wow two Game 7 Conference Finals. 



As much as I don't want it, think its gonna be GSW/LeBron for a fourth time


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Houston was up by 17 at the end of the 1st quarter... what the hell happened :lol

They scored 27 points in the ENTIRE 2nd half. What in the actual fuck :lmao


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Houston was up by 17 at the end of the 1st quarter... what the hell happened :lol
> 
> They scored 27 points in the ENTIRE 2nd half. What in the actual fuck :lmao


No Chris Paul. Harden doesn't have close to the same leadership ability and even with Paul on the bench it's not the same. Rockets started fucking up and making silly mistakes when GS came out of the half with a fire lit under them. It is what it is, they were by far the better team tonight. Game 7 it is.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It's like the 1st quarter and the 4th quarter were two entirely different universes. :lol

They needed CP3 BADLY out there.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

In spite of my teasing of the Rockets earlier in this thread, in truth I have been warning Warriors fans--a few of whom, it may be noted, have grown a touch haughty with the enormity of this team's success over the past several years--that the Houston Rockets would not be an idle threat. Sure, maybe this series is over in five if Andre Iguodala isn't injured in Game 3. Maybe not. It's irrelevant and it's not an excuse should the Warriors lose the series. The season is a war of attrition (hello Patrick McCaw! and WELCOME BACK!!! :mark and the postseason only more of the same at a vastly higher level of intensity. 

The Rockets have proven to be nothing less than a worthy Western Conference adversary. Now, after a long, at times listless season for the Warriors, the Rockets truly have Golden State precisely where they want them: in Houston, in the Toyota Center, for the decisive Game 7. That's what home court is all about. 

But before we get there, Game 6 was truly the Warriors in radical Jekyll and Hyde form. The team seemed to nearly lose all defensive composure in the first half before rallying back little by little in the final six minutes or so of that half. The long-expected third quarter barrage from Golden State was indeed a reality. After that the Warriors, for the first time since Game 3, never looked back, piling up the score. 

Watching the Warriors settle into becoming a bit like their opponents this series has been fascinating. 

Warriors ISO per game:

Reg season 6.9

vs. SAS 7.3

vs. NOP 7.0

vs. HOU 20.5

Even if the Warriors win in Game 7, the Rockets made the Warriors generally play Rockets style basketball. 

Although tonight there was more "connectivity" for the Warriors, and :kd3 almost became the third scoring option behind :klay who had a truly brilliant game, very much like his Game 6 performance against Oklahoma City two years ago, and :curry who was also quite fine for most of the game.In a way the game was about the Warriors rediscovering their offensive identity. 

It was also about the two guards playing out of their minds for large stretches of the contest. Also some eye-popping stats--and I'm sure there's room for dispute here, but according the ESPN, :curry2 had 4 blocks...? I'm fairly sure at least 1 or 2 of those were actually steals but that's a career-high in blocks for :curry3 and... Now I see they just changed it, :chefcurry now has 3 blocks for the game. :lol And :klay had a career-high in 4 steals. 

Anyway, pretty cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000582249367076864
Holding the Rockets to 25 points in the second half, 9 points in the fourth quarter... :sodone After Houston romped to 39 points in the first quarter. :lmao :faint:

:dray 

Again, though, sincerely happy for McCaw! :mark: And Jordan BELL! :mark: That assist attempt from BELL was... :done Behind-the-back, faking the shot, tossing it backward to :curry :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000575376794439681
And :dray and EVERYBODY! This might be the last WARRIORS win of the first half of 2018 and I just want to luxuriate in it and make snow angels in it!  LOONEY TUNES! :mark: :kd3 :mark: ZAZA THE MONSTA! :mark: LIVINGSTON returning to the land of the LIVING(STON) with his performance! :mark: QUINN COOK Cookin'! :mark: And, saving him for last, but certainly never, ever least... Swaggy P... Nick Young. :lmao Who was actually rather excellent defensively in some critical minutes in that second quarter! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000586395210010625
:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well even if we lose game 7 which seems like a real possibility I'm proud of the Rockets. I think the team's proven a lot of people wrong over and over during these playoffs. First they said we should be worried about the Wolves, then we were going to struggle against the Jazz, then we'd be swept by the Warriors, then Warriors in 5, Warriors in 6, can't beat them at Oracle, Harden can't defend (does anybody truly believe that now?) etc etc. Even if we lose Game 7 at home we proved we can hang with one of the best teams in history, push them to 7 games and do so with nowhere near the same level of star power on the roster. I find no shame to be had in this situation tbh. Now bring on Game 7, hopefully it'll be another war because when it's close these 2 teams are exhilarating to watch!

Also, much respect to the Warriors, their performance in the second half of game 6 was just incredible to watch sometimes. Truly an impressive team.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

First time both Conference Finals have gone 7 games since 1979. :done The next 24 hours are gonna be insane. CAN'T WAIT :mark:


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lebron will officially become GOAT tonight.

Beating Boston whose undefeated at home this playoffs mind you in a Game 7.

Huge night for his legacy, come on King.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Lebron will officially become GOAT tonight.
> 
> Beating Boston whose undefeated at home this playoffs mind you in a Game 7.
> 
> Huge night for his legacy, come on King.


I'm a huge LeBron supporter but tbh it won't matter if he wins tonight when he loses to Golden State in 5 games again... 

We'll see though.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lebron will get around 40 but I'm still picking the Celtics to win. Basically because Cleveland has given me no reason in 3 games in Boston to think they will win tonight. Not unless guys like JR Smith and company finally decide to show up outside of Cleveland.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I feel like I've seen about 95 missed shots already tonight. This is ugly. :lol

Nice to see JR Smith is alive though. (Y)


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

5 minutes to decide their seasons, this is gon be good


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






Young Tatum challenging the King like that. :wow


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Tatum dunk on Lebron was tasty, I love that he actually stepped to Lebron after and Lebron just looked a little confused haha. Not the best game I've ever watched but it's a contest at least.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Gloriously ugly game. 4-point game with 2:34 left.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Celtics are fighting but I think it's just beyond them now, if the Rockets don't pull out a miracle tomorrow then looks like another Cavs/Warriors final I reckon.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

THE GOAT, LEBRON!


----------



## Erik.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*THATS 8 CONSECUTIVE FINALS *


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Please god Harden, get this shit done tomorrow.

But for now... LeGOAT's run continues!!! :woo :woo :mark:


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

99% chance Golden State was going to win tomorrow night, but with Cleveland winning tonight it bumps that up to 100%


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*












Impeccable Sin said:


> I think Love has played better defensively than you guys are giving him credit for in this series.
> 
> Anyways, tough to know what to expect tomorrow night except for almost certainly a great game from LeBron. I mean, he's the greatest game 7 & elimination game player in NBA history. Pretty safe to assume he's going to play a great game. He just needs a couple guys to step up and do their parts. If they do that, and the Cavs show up with their defensive intensity, they will win the game.
> 
> The Celtics have been great at home, but this is a game 7 in the ECF against LeBron with a bunch of guys who haven't been there before. Hard to know what to expect from any of them.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Gotta hand it to the Celtics, credit where credit is due. Like I said before I doubted them so many times ever since Kyrie went down but they proved me wrong time and time again. 

Impressive run regardless and next season could be scary once Kyrie Irving and Gordon Hayward returns.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Considering Cleveland played awful for most of the 1st half, it was surprising to see them come back like that. Lebron did what we all thought he would, but they got good contributions from everyone else, especially Green.

I have no faith at all for them in the Finals, especially if it's against Golden State.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Holy shit Celtics couldnt make a 3 to save their life in that last stretch there


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Considering Cleveland played awful for most of the 1st half, it was surprising to see them come back like that. Lebron did what we all thought he would, but they got good contributions from everyone else, especially Green.
> 
> I have no faith at all for them in the Finals, especially if it's against Golden State.


Are you serious? If GS I agree, Houston got no chance son.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That kid Lebron turned out to be pretty good.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I hope no one forgets that LeBron won these last two games facing elimination with no Kevin Love and that Cleveland is a fucking FOUR seed. Lowest seed he's ever taken to the Finals. Iverson's Sixers were the 1 seed. This is absolutely fucking amazing.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can't believe the Cavaliers actually pulled it off. If LeBron loses the finals again people will continue to use it against him, but in reality it's amazing he was even able to make it again. It says a lot about how truly great of a player he is. 

I truly hope Golden State does not win tomorrow. I will rooting heavily for Houston, as much as I hate Harden and D'Antoni. Both are insanely overrated, but they are the only chance we have of not getting Golden State vs Cleveland once again. Also, my love and respect for Chris Paul overshadows my hatred for Harden and D'Antoni. I hope Chris Paul plays, and if he doesn't, I hope Houston still comes up on top against Golden State. 

Tomorrow will be insane. 

Also, @Shutupchico, be happy trades were a condition in our bet. Otherwise you'd owe me $100 right now.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000933763554177030


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeGOAT James, simple.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Celtics shockingly did not press things and drive after getting into the bonus with so many minutes left in the quarter. At the same time, have to give Jeff Green a great deal of credit. He balled out and provided Cleveland with some excellent minutes. Cavs defense honestly seemed better without Kevin Love out there and with Green giving the Cavs some points, he was dependable both ways just when the Cavs needed a big performance from him the most.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Are you serious? If GS I agree, Houston got no chance son.


I give them no shot against GS. And if Houston doesn't have CP3, Cleveland has somewhat of a chance. So I mispoke there. But Houston is also a team giving GS a run for their money and unlike Boston they would be able to win on the road against Cleveland.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000943668071514112
Kobe just casually inserting himself into the debate is so hilariously on brand. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000953277696094208


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@AryaDark; @Impeccable Sin; @TheAbsolute;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000957699687878656


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

celts overachieved... can't have guys like rozier and morris playing significant minutes if you're a true contender. rozier just sucks, bozo doesn't know what feeding the hot hand means. tatum was the only person who had it going, but got the ball once late in the game. he is a budding superstar, though... that's the one positive i took from that game, even though i already figured that before the game. i expect the c's to go on a lebron esque finals streak starting next year, provided they stay healthy.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Celtics shockingly did not press things and drive after getting into the bonus with so many minutes left in the quarter. At the same time, have to give Jeff Green a great deal of credit. He balled out and provided Cleveland with some excellent minutes. Cavs defense honestly seemed better without Kevin Love out there and with Green giving the Cavs some points, he was dependable both ways just when the Cavs needed a big performance from him the most.


yep, i agree they should have attacked more... though their best attacker, brown attacked plenty this series, and failed almost every time. i'm happy for green too, always had the talent, it's just his will that's rightfully questioned.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can we just take a moment to both acknowledge and speculate on how insanely good the Boston Celtics are going to be? Lets really think about this for a moment.

Marcus Smart and Jaylen Brown are already excellent Three and D players which are exactly what you want to have play alongside someone like Kyrie Irving. They are young and are more than capable of developing into better players than they already are. 

Now that we know what Rozier is capable of, Kyrie doesn't have to play as many minutes as before. He's an excellent back up if you're looking for offense. But if you're looking for defense? You can just have Smart play the PG spot. 

Al Horford has become an excellent defensive center, something I never thought I'd say. The development that he made on that end has put him the discussion among the rest of the centers in the NBA. He's an outstanding two way player, and with more offensive weapons next season, it'll only make him more effective due to his passing abilities. 

I have to give credit to Marcus Morris. That man really needs to know when to cut it out with his bullshit (screaming in LeBron's face when he had nothing to do with Tatum scoring had to have pissed LeBron off, and we saw the end result with that. You can't get in LeBron's head, so I don't know why he thought that was a smart idea). But when he's not being a moron, he's being a great two way player. He actually reminds me a lot of Rasheed Wallace. He doesn't have the length of Rasheed or the unstoppable post game, but he's an excellent team player who knows his limitations and knows he isn't right as the number one guy on a team. And that's perfectly fine. You absolutely need that for any team. It's his greatest value. He's versatile defensively, and he can score from anywhere on offense. That's just insane. 

Gordon Hayward will be back next season. And the Celtics will be incredibly dangerous when he is. That man is an excellent player, an all NBA third team tier talent capable of positively affecting any team he is with on both ends of the floor. It sucked what happened to him this year. I'm confident he will be back next year and ready to play to the highest level.

Last, but most certainly not least, Jayson Tatum. I was 100% wrong about this man. I thought him being on a team like this would hurt his development, that he wouldn't be able to blossom into the player he was expected to be. He actually not only did that, but he went beyond what anyone was probably expecting him to be this early in his career. This man played like a true superstar, and he's only a rookie. Yeah, maybe Hayward being out all season helped. Maybe. But the fact of the matter is, he's now turned into the player that he is. He's an excellent offensive talent and even showed he is a great defensive player too. 

And we can't forget Brad Stevens, who has proven himself to be without question one of the great NBA coaches in the league. What he's done with this team is nothing short of magnificent. People want to claim this Boston team overachieved? Maybe they did, but it happened for a reason. 

This team will be deadly. And I mean DEADLY. I think this is truly the last time we will ever see LeBron James in the NBA finals. Regardless of what injuries the Celtics sustain next season, I just can't see them getting bounced by Cleveland or any other team LeBron is part of next season (because I'm 99% certain he's not going to the West). I am confident that starting next season, the new kings of the East will be the Boston Celtics, and assuming everyone sticks around (and why the hell wouldn't everyone stay?), it will be that way for a long time.

Unless Marcus Smart leaves this summer and fucks that all up. But I'm confident Boston will find a way to keep him.


----------



## y2prsn

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Yes, while I picked Cavs in 6, I still earn points on the chart for them winning in 7 and I picked Houston in 7 so come on Rockets send CP3 to the Finals! I am an LA native and was devastated when Chris forced the trade. I had been wanting them to trade Blake Griffin for 5 years and CP finally had enough and bolted. 

All in all, we in LA want Lebron on the Lakers!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Reports are Marcus Smart wants more than 14 million a yr and IDK if Boston goes much higher than that. I really hope he stays though. Next year's starting 5 should be Kyrie, Hayward, Tatum, Brown, Horford. Thats a damn good starting 5. I'd say they'll be the favorites in the East if they stay healthy. I'd be open to trading Rozier depending what they could get for him.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Reports are Marcus Smart wants more than 14 million a yr and IDK if Boston goes much higher than that. I really hope he stays though. Next year's starting 5 should be Kyrie, Hayward, Tatum, Brown, Horford. Thats a damn good starting 5. I'd say they'll be the favorites in the East if they stay healthy. I'd be open to trading Rozier depending what they could get for him.


Never count on who the favorites will be until you see who's going to be on what teams, and where they are at when they playoffs roll around. Also, just sayin, Kyrie getting hurt is not some rare occurrence that anyone should assume won't happen again next season. As a Cavs fan, I've seen it happen to him many times even before LeBron got there. Hell, it happened to him in college. I don't think getting rid of Rozier wouldn't be the best idea imo.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Reports are Marcus Smart wants more than 14 million a yr and IDK if Boston goes much higher than that. I really hope he stays though. Next year's starting 5 should be Kyrie, Hayward, Tatum, Brown, Horford. Thats a damn good starting 5. I'd say they'll be the favorites in the East if they stay healthy. I'd be open to trading Rozier depending what they could get for him.


Brown should be starting at SG, not Hayward. Hayward is a SF, no reason to try to change that. And Morris should be starting too depending on the team the Celtics are up against. I would have Tatum come off the bench, as great as he has been in their starting unit. That gives the Celtics a bench unit consisting of Rozier, Smart, Tatum, and Baynes. That's a great bench unit. 

I did hear about the money Smart wants. If I were in Smart's situation, I would not want to leave this team. He has a chance to be part of something truly special. But then again, it's his life and you can't blame him for wanting as much money as possible. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Confirmed there's no Chris Paul (as expected.) Here's hoping for a miracle, either way though still crazy proud of this Rockets team and what they've achieved. Let's go Houston!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Never count on who the favorites will be until you see who's going to be on what teams, and where they are at when they playoffs roll around. Also, just sayin, Kyrie getting hurt is not some rare occurrence that anyone should assume won't happen again next season. As a Cavs fan, I've seen it happen to him many times even before LeBron got there. Hell, it happened to him in college. I don't think getting rid of Rozier wouldn't be the best idea imo.


Oh no doubt health is a huge factor. But Hopefully both Kyrie and Hayward would not be gone at the same time again. I think if they had either of them they would have beaten the Cavs. Rozier I would trade if it was an attractive enough offer, and Ainge is usually smart enough to know if he's winning the trade or not so I have faith in him there. But if he's not traded Im perfectly fine with that as well.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Chris Paul has been ruled out for tonight's game. Houston actually put up a great fight in the first half of game 6 but Harden being Harden and Warriors being Warriors turned it into a shit show blow out display. Now it's up to Houston to pick up the slack and survive just this night. That won't happen because Harden isn't meant for situations like these and D'Antoni has no clue how to properly adjust so Warriors will most likely blow them out. This is one of those situations where I'd be more than happy to be wrong FYI. 

I feel terrible for Chris Paul though. The man deserves so much better, but his entire career has been plagued with not only injuries, but injuries happening at the worst possible time. Up 3-2 over the Warriors and you get injured after being a major reason for having won the last two games? Absolutely terrible luck in the highest degree. 

If Warriors win, we are not only stuck with another Cavs/Warriors finals where the Warriors will most likely blow them out, but we will once again have to put up with hearing about how the Warriors managed to be lucky once again for another season due to injuries from the opposing team. Either way, something is going to happen that we'll all complain about.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lol, Chris Paul man. If they win tonight and he's perfectly fine to play on Thursday, I have to question his toughness for not playing tonight. I mean, Love was playing with torn tendons in his hand. The only reason he wasn't playing last night is because they literally won't let players play with concussions. There's no way LeBron wouldn't be out there playing with a bum hamstring.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Why on earth would you trade Draymond?


Because he is the weakest link of this Warriors team. With his dumb passes, bad playmaking, constant turnovers, all of which is the reason they lost game 5. 

And he's doing all of that again now. Now if he actually wants to be useful here, he should be over in the corner setting screens for Klay. If not and he keeps doing what he's doing out there, he does not deserve to be in a Warriors uniform.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Oh my GOD I am way too excited about the way Houston is playing right now. :mark: Keep running the two-man game with Harden and Capela. FEED the big fella! He's rollin!!


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Oh my GOD I am way too excited about the way Houston is playing right now. :mark: Keep running the two-man game with Harden and Capela. FEED the big fella! He's rollin!!


I actually made a bold prediction months ago that Capela would be a big part of the reason we had success if we went far into the playoffs. I'm such a huge fan of what he does on the court.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What are these bullshit no calls on Harden' 3 pointers? 7 free throws he never got.

EDIT: Ok holy shit Houston is just not getting the calls tonight...


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Im not saying this is Kings/Lakers, but some very suspect refereeing thus far.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Pretty sickening how much the refs are trying to give the Warriors the game tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Just end the game now. Refs are giving it to the Warriors and the Rockets couldn't throw a ball into the ocean at this point.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This is Kings/Lakers all over again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Feels like the giant momentum swings the Rockets had to endure from bad calls has completely sucked the flow out of their offense. Now just bricking good looks, which is impossible to endure and tread water for a sustained period against these Warriors.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Easy to win a fucking game when the refs are blind whenever you commit a shooting foul I guess. This is straight up fucking bullshit.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

When did the NBA become less about basketball and more about business?


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Such a total fix, fuck this shit entirely. You can only play so hard when the refs turn fouls into "missed shots."


----------



## ObsoleteMule

I dont understand why most people think sports are fixed... im not saying im doubting it, but i just want to know where the notion comes from


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



ObsoleteMule said:


> I dont understand why most people think sports are fixed... im not saying im doubting it, but i just want to know where the notion comes from


More $$$ in Cavs vs. Warriors again. Bigger story, more stars, etc.

Can't rig the 27 straight missed 3's from Houston though but this shit has been sad from an officiating standpoint.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Because he is the weakest link of this Warriors team. With his dumb passes, bad playmaking, constant turnovers, all of which is the reason they lost game 5.
> 
> And he's doing all of that again now. Now if he actually wants to be useful here, he should be over in the corner setting screens for Klay. If not and he keeps doing what he's doing out there, he does not deserve to be in a Warriors uniform.


Draymond is one of the main reasons the Warriors are as good as they are. Without him, the Warriors aren't the Warriors anymore. You lose one of the most versatile players in all of the NBA, a very rare talent that you just don't come by in this day and age. Without him, the Warriors go from a legendary team to just a great team. He is what sets him apart from other super teams because super teams just don't have players like him.

Trading him would be one of the most idiotic things they could possibly do.



RavishingRickRules said:


> Easy to win a fucking game when the refs are blind whenever you commit a shooting foul I guess. This is straight up fucking bullshit.


Don't try to blame the refs for this. Officiating doesn't make a team miss 27 straight three pointers. This is all on Houston and their inability to properly adjust. Golden State struggled to defend the paint and yet the three point shot was Houston's go-to attack, something they were struggling horribly to make. Houston lost this game. They have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The "NBA is rigged" sh*t always sounds ridiculous to me. Rigging 27 missed threes?

Warriors/Cavs 4. SWAGGY MIGHT GET A RING :yes


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Harden is a bottler, so bad under pressure.

I hope he doesn't win MVP.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Emperor said:


> Harden is a bottler, so bad under pressure.
> 
> I hope he doesn't win MVP.


Feel the same way, hoping Bron wins it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Emperor said:


> Harden is a bottler, so bad under pressure.
> 
> I hope he doesn't win MVP.


Unfortunately agree on the 1st part. And imo MVP needs to go to LeBron.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Draymond is one of the main reasons the Warriors are as good as they are. Without him, the Warriors aren't the Warriors anymore. You lose one of the most versatile players in all of the NBA, a very rare talent that you just don't come by in this day and age. Without him, the Warriors go from a legendary team to just a great team. He is what sets him apart from other super teams because super teams just don't have players like him.
> 
> Trading him would be one of the most idiotic things they could possibly do.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to blame the refs for this. Officiating doesn't make a team miss 27 straight three pointers. This is all on Houston and their inability to properly adjust. Golden State struggled to defend the paint and yet the three point shot was Houston's go-to attack, something they were struggling horribly to make. Houston lost this game. They have no one to blame but themselves.


And if Houston had got free throws when they were supposed to have then there would've been a lot more points on the board. Sure, they've played like shit since it was obvious the refs were fucking them, that's fine but a lot of the supposed "missed shots" in the second half should have been shooting fouls.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

These playoffs prove that Harden isn't even the most valuable player on the team when it matters.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Durant's still a bitch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Durant's still a bitch.


He a snake in the f*cking grass, with that said I'm forced to root for him since he could be the catalyst for Swaggy getting a ring.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Never any doubt (completely serious)


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> And if Houston had got free throws when they were supposed to have then there would've been a lot more points on the board. Sure, they've played like shit since it was obvious the refs were fucking them, that's fine but a lot of the supposed "missed shots" in the second half should have been shooting fouls.


You can't sit here and blame a few blown calls on Houston playing like complete morons. Otherwise you could make that argument for every other game in the NBA. NBA officials are one of the biggest idiots in all of sports. Blown calls are a common part of the game. The job as a team is to play through the officiating. If they aren't capable of doing that, they don't belong in the NBA finals.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

dude its harden vs curry,thompson,durant what do you people expect

the refs were part of the loss

all those jacked up 3's :fuck


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

IMO

- Harden was fouled 3 separate time on 3 point attempts, making one of them. That should've been SEVEN foul shots on an already +3 margin if you count the shot.

- Tucker (or Gordon, idk they look the same ) got hacked on a drive. Completely bodied. Should've been two free throws.

- Jordan Bell's moving screen was so fucking absurdly obvious. Would've erased the open 3 from Curry.

Those by themselves are BARE MINIMUM a 6 point swing in Houston's favor. God damn it I'm so salty. :lol How do you miss 27 god damn 3's in a row!?!?!?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

lebron coming to houston now :aryep


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> IMO
> 
> - Harden was fouled 3 separate time on 3 point attempts, making one of them. That should've been SEVEN foul shots on an already +3 margin if you count the shot.
> 
> - Tucker (or Gordon, idk they look the same ) got hacked on a drive. Completely bodied. Should've been two free throws.
> 
> - Jordan Bell's moving screen was so fucking absurdly obvious. Would've erased the open 3 from Curry.
> 
> Those by themselves are BARE MINIMUM a 6 point swing in Houston's favor. God damn it I'm so salty. :lol How do you miss 27 god damn 3's in a row!?!?!?


If i'm not mistaken most of those were when leading too, why on earth would you not just make a adjustment and maybe shoot a 2 pointer?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> IMO
> 
> *- Harden was fouled 3 separate time on 3 point attempts, making one of them. That should've been SEVEN foul shots on an already +3 margin if you count the shot.*
> 
> - Tucker (or Gordon, idk they look the same ) got hacked on a drive. Completely bodied. Should've been two free throws.
> 
> - Jordan Bell's moving screen was so fucking absurdly obvious. Would've erased the open 3 from Curry.
> 
> Those by themselves are BARE MINIMUM a 6 point swing in Houston's favor. God damn it I'm so salty. :lol How do you miss 27 god damn 3's in a row!?!?!?


Those three were bullshit. That much I'll admit.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dubs vs Cavs, what year is it???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

7/44 from 3. :sodone


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

live and die by the 3 :mj2


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



THE MAN said:


> 7/44 from 3. :sodone


And missed calls that add up to more than you won by in free throws and cancelled points. Easy to win with 3 extra players in the 3rd though I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> And missed calls that add up to more than you won by in free throws and cancelled points. Easy to win with 3 extra players in the 3rd though I guess.


I'd say the 16/39 from three was the bigger factor. Nine extra 3 pointers is huge. I listened on the radio so I missed the controversy.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

My fucking prediction comes true in Cavs/Warriors IV and I'm not even happy about it. :lol

With that said, Warriors in 5. LeBron will go absolutely HAM and avoid the sweep but I think it's the same story as last year.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lebron is GOAT but yeah don't see Cavs putting up much of a fight.

Lebron will be killer no doubt but that team... arghh.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*I knew Harden would be shit under the pressure and the last 3 games proved it. They were so ahead of the Golden State Warriors but in the last instance choked. 

Never give Green the ball to shoot, keep him as a defender and you have the Golden State Warriors always winning it when it counts. 

Once again Lebron has to deal with Curry, Klay, Dray and Durant. I am rooting for the Golden State Warriors to win the Championship again. *_


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Yet another case of the Warriors being a Jekyll and Hyde team. They seemed so utterly discombobulated for most of the first half, from :klay committing the silly and inexcusable rash of fouls right at the start that could have been disastrous, in part, had the substitutes not been so good. Speaking of which it was good to see Shaun LIVINGSTON have a good game again, and he even provided the Warriors with 24 minutes. It was wise of :kerr to throw him out there to close the game out as he's one of the smarter and calmer presences on the floor for Golden State.

:dray and :curry both said that they "figured something out" about Houston's defensive schemes after Game 5, and the blowout win in Game 6 demonstrated that this claim had merit, as suddenly the Warriors once again pushed the pace (the one area in which the Rockets' defense is not always altogether brilliant is in transition, but then whose is?) as the pace favors Golden State. The Warriors also started throwing out some slip screens and :dray in particular was effective in putting together some devastating slips once Houston completed their h based around the screens at the top. Tonight, however, almost every slip screen attempt was foiled because the Rockets countered the move and disrupted the Warriors' perimeter game. Again and again in the first half particularly Houston cut out all passing lanes and seemed to know what was coming, making the Warriors incredibly turnover-prone en route to putting together a solid lead against the Warriors. 

When you get right down to it, it was effectively the Warriors' three big scoring threats in :curry2 :kd3 and :klay simply putting together offensive possessions built around some relocation flares (the two guards especially utilized this in critical moments in the third quarter), and finally broke some of Houston's defensive schematic work. From there, the Warriors' offensive attack was all about The Big Three making some crazy shots. :sodone 

The Rockets are an astonishingly tough team, and man, Capela is indeed a beast. They came after the "king" as it were in the West and they came awfully close to pushing the Warriors to the brink. Nothing but respect to the Rockets and their fans.

Cavs/WARRIORS Part IV coming! :woo :woo :woo :woo 

I'm with you @BTheVampireSlayer; I'm rooting for the WARRIORS, too! :cheer :cheer :cheer 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001304010584805376 :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Durant's still a bitch.


A bitch that's going to add another L to LeBron's finals record. And it's going to be a sweep. Praise him :bow


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*













 @DesolationRow ; @BOSS of Bel-Air ;


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This the last year we see GSW vs. CLE. Mark it


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hot take on hot takes, saying Lebron is better than Jordan is not a hot take, that is a plausible discussion now.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



raymondisgood said:


> This the last year we see GSW vs. CLE. Mark it


I'll believe it when I see it. 

As a lifelong Cavs fan I really thought neither team was going to make it this year. With Iggy going down and the Warriors dropping 4 and 5 and the Cavs losing 3 games by double digits in Boston I thought it was an uphill battle for a game 7 win. Honestly after the first two games I thought Cleveland would have trouble getting to a game 6. 

Harden ain't no MVP. Paul out the last two games proves he is what made this team go to the next level. I mean look at Game 5 it was Paul who made the plays as Harden was a combined 0-20 from 3 in games 4 and 5.

The MVP is so clearly:

:lelbron

When the NBA annouces :harden2 as the MVP this is LeBron's reaction:

:lbjwut 

As far as The Finals as a Cavs fan I am just gonna have fun with it. I mean with Kyrie and Love they only went 5 last year. Enjoy the moment.

Congrats to The Warriors I may not like them but respect how talented of a squad they are and how James Harden has a ways to go. I certainly liked the Cavs odds vs Houston far more than GS.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> A bitch that's going to add another L to LeBron's finals record. And it's going to be a sweep. Praise him :bow


I mean technically HIM

AND

Curry, the greatest shooter of all time

AND 

Klay Thompson another top tier shooter of all time and(I won't go #2 but certainly in the top 5)

AND 

Draymond (even if he is an asshole he will give teams fits he is the spirit animal of GS)

AND 

Iggy (if he makes it back and I suspect he will as) who truly adds so much to this team that many times/things it goes unnoticed.

So yeah add another "L" I guess


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






D'Antoni is simply put too stubborn. :kobefacepalm The way he answers the very first question with laughter and insists upon having 'the right formula' is appalling. I don't sense any tactical genius mindset coming from him whatsoever. On a bad day and if I had it my way I would have fired him on the spot.

I have no idea what to say about Ariza though. 41 entire minutes.... *0 points*????????????????? I'm speechless.

Harden will *never* receive my MVP vote as long as he keeps neglecting mid-range shots. Period.

Lastly what pissed me off more than everything else was Rockets over-relying on 3's despite *leading already*, thus initiating the 27 straight missed 3-pointers. Yeah I'm never going to cheer on this team again as long as D'Antoni is still around.

Welp looking forward to next season already. Hopefully not too many injuries will occur compared to this year.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

screw the refs
screw adam silver
nba is fucking rigged


i hope lebron joins the rockets so i can rejoice in all the people bitching about how its not fair


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

















@DesolationRow ; @BOSS of Bel-Air ;


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:mark: :mark: :mark: @BTheVampireSlayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Stax Classic; :mark: :mark: :mark: REY REY! :woo WARRIORS! :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001485039656488962


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

CP3 and the rockets are on the right track to dethrone the warriors just like how Kawhi and his spurs WERE on the right track. Just hope the rockets don't fold under the basketball media and chop up there team too much. 

That said, health and injuries are a BS excuse for a loss. Keeping yourself healthy is every bit a part of any sport. CP3 got hurt because of a basketball related injury. If he got hurt off the court in an unrelated basketball injury, Rockets loss would still be on CP3. His hamstring injury was most likely due to fatigue and recklessness. Just think Rockets playing style cost one of their main players, while the Warriors outside of Iguodola never looked better. And thats because Warriors are a superior team. Facts. They out lasted the other team. 

Just like how Lebron out lasted Kyrie and carrying an injured Kevin Love to the Finals AGAIN. Health may just be 80% reason why Lebron has been to 8th straight finals. The man spends millions on his body every year and plays within his limits.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Warriors and Cavs keep making the Finals. The Patriots keep making the Super Bowl for the AFC. The Yankees are buying themselves another division lead again. Meanwhile Brock Lesnar is still allowed to hold the Universal Title hostage for this long making RAW unwatchable. Life sucks. :mj2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

https://www.theringer.com/platform/amp/nba/2018/5/29/17406750/bryan-colangelo-philadelphia-76ers-twitter-joel-embiid-anonymous-markelle-fultz

So yeah, Bryan Colangelo has been using fake Twitter accounts to criticize players on the 76ers, as well as coaches and former GM Sam Hinkie. Crazy shit lol. Gotta think he's getting fired with this shit out now.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

^All I get from this is that he must be very rich and very bored to pull off something like this. :lol

What a way to kill time.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hopefully its a sweep so we can move on to the next season













WHere the same thing can happen again


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@AryaDark; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Stax Classic; @BOSS of Bel-Air;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001300391395409921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001834031267246081


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Steph Curry just proved once again that he's the driving force of this Warriors team. 
People can talk about KD being a better player all they want, but he didn't show up when he was needed in this series, which is ironically the hardest Western Conference Finals the Warriors have had since facing KD himself two years ago. Steph answered the call on multiple occasions, especially in 3rd quarters, and Klay had to be the hero of Game 6.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Warriors in 6 is my prediction. Think this series will be more competitive than people think.


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Steph Curry just proved once again that he's the driving force of this Warriors team.
> People can talk about KD being a better player all they want, but he didn't show up when he was needed in this series, which is ironically the hardest Western Conference Finals the Warriors have had since facing KD himself two years ago. Steph answered the call on multiple occasions, especially in 3rd quarters, and Klay had to be the hero of Game 6.*


Being a better player has an strange concept in the NBA..Tell me what is basketball about? Winning, how is the guy that makes you win the most not your best player? The guy that creates the most spacing, the guy that drives the offense the most.

The most important player is not your best player, funny how most NBA analysts put all this together, it will never make fucking sense to me.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Son of a bitch I really hope J.R. didn't blow the game...


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Jesus christ JR


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lebron plays with a bunch of idiots, I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fucking heartbreaker, man. I don't see how you're gonna get a better game from LeBron and Love. They had this one. :no:

Also what the hell did Tristan get tossed for? He literally did nothing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

lebron coming to houston


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

51 fucking points


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm cheering for Golden State, but that was complete bullshit that overrule on the charge/block at the end of the fourth quarter.

I'm done with instant replay in all sports. Shouldn't be used at all for ref judgment calls.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I would not blame LeBron at all for leaving if he does this summer. You score 50 points and your team still loses by double digits because one player can't make his free throws and the other is a literal dumbfuck in JR Smith? Someone who is doing that against a team like this deserves better than that, regardless of how you feel about him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

51 points..... 51 f*cking points.

JR Smith too old for this bullsh*t man. Sure I want Swaggy to get a ring but Bron earned this win and should've gotten it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This feels like it's gonna be a sweep now. Golden State weathered the storm and that felt like just about the damn near best that Cleveland could offer. 51, 8, & 8 from LeBron (5th highest points in Finals history), 21 and 13 from Love, and contributions from others. They dominated on the boards but the refs were inconsistent all night long.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*























'
He was so fucking high he probs saw Cavs up 117-107


----------



## grassfinn

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fucking lmao at JR


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Another game the refs decide to give to the Warriors with their shit calls. Come the fuck on. Had a great game going and of course the refs had to ruin it.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

AMAZING GAME HERE AT ORACLE ARENA!!!! NO VOICE LEFT BUT GO WARRIORS!!!!!

LeBron is unbelievable. There's no way he's human! :curry was glorious tonight, however, and I'm still glad that :klay was able to survive the foolishness of J.R. Smith who nearly crippled our 2-guard! :lol

No doubt that the refs gave the Warriors a huge break, to say the least, with that reversed call. Did LeBron block? Probably; his body is sliding leftward because he knows his men and he knew :kd3 was running to the hoop looking to use his right hand, but, on the other hand--no pun intended--it's pretty sketchy how the refs can reverse that call. And frankly as much as I love my Warriors if the Cavs had taken this game there's nothing I could say to dispute the fact that they and chiefly LeBron (and Kevin Love, who played quite well for them tonight) earned it. 

JAVAAAALE MCGEEEEEEEE!!!! with the surprise and wonderful cameo! :lmao at him blowing that dunk, though, after all of those zippy passes to get the ball to him inside! :lol

More thoughts later but for now, WARRIORS! WARRIORS! WARRIORS! :woo :woo :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002399608746545153


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Smith with the dumbest play ever. :lol

Refs continue to be awful, owners need to start getting on Silver's ass about them.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Smith with the dumbest play ever. :lol
> 
> Refs continue to be awful, owners need to start getting on Silver's ass about them.


I thought the lebron Blocking call was 50/50,but I was :wtf2 at Thompson getting tossed.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



TKOK said:


> I thought the lebron Blocking call was 50/50,but I was :wtf2 at Thompson getting tossed.


Same, but it's crazy they overturned it. Can't recall seeing that in a game before. Thompson thing didn't really matter since the game was over by that point, but yeah, I didn't see much there either.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*I would like to thank JR for what he did tonight for the Warriors. Chop it up guys. This guy had costs the Cavs the first game and Tristan better be praying after what he did tonight. :lol*_


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Catsaregreat said:


> Lebron plays with a bunch of idiots, I feel sorry for the guy.


??

He designed this team...


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

With one game, the losing in the finals argument died. Lebron did everything and they should have won the game. Refs or not, Lebron put his team in position and they fucked it up.

Also, fuck Green. Arrogant slimy piece of shit...


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

https://streamable.com/ys0rn


When he stormed off with those shorts on :lmao


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

JR Smith has clearly the best dream job in the world. Gets to play with the goat while resorting to questionable decisions during the games time and time again without receiving any major consequences. :lol

Multiple memes out there atm but this one tho:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002415051402248192
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*KD goes ghost yet again in the second half. LeBron ended the best player debate this season and in the playoffs. KD can't lead the best team in the league during crucial moments, so what makes anyone think he could carry a bunch of bums like LeBron? 

JR handed Golden State this victory on a silver platter with his flagrant idiocy. STAY OFF THE WEEEEEED was an NFL meme, but JR is the posterboy for it right now. *


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm surprised no one pointed out the fact that despite the Warriors being overwhelmingly better from both a talent and coaching standpoint, this was a game Cleveland would have won had Hill not missed his free throw. Cleveland deserves a ton of credit for making this competitive when it had no business being so.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






Welp.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm surprised no one pointed out the fact that despite the Warriors being overwhelmingly better from both a talent and coaching standpoint, this was a game Cleveland would have won had Hill not missed his free throw. Cleveland deserves a ton of credit for making this competitive when it had no business being so.


Not fully buying into that though. If Hill makes his free throw they're up, but there's still a ton of time on the clock. Curry could pull up from 40 and hit and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Not fully buying into that though. If Hill makes his free throw they're up, but there's still a ton of time on the clock. Curry could pull up from 40 and hit and I wouldn't be surprised.


I could have worded that better. I meant Cavs most LIKELY would've won. But you're right.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002395958863450113
Bosh with the nice way of putting that the Cavs got screwed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*





 @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @AlternateDemise ; @Impeccable Sin ; @DesolationRow ;


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If GSW win this series, no matter what fucking happens, Curry better get the MVP finals award and not KD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I always found that Chris Webber's timeout call for Michigan vs UNC was the most clueless case of game awareness I had seen, but last night JR Smith was on a whole different level. :sodone


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



The Definition of Technician said:


> If GSW win this series, no matter what fucking happens, Curry better get the MVP finals award and not KD.


Curry was great last night while Durant disappeared in the 2nd half, but don't look past Draymond getting it. If he keeps doing all the dirty work and hitting the occasional big shot, he gets my vote. Put up 13 points, 11 boards, 9 assists, 5 steals, and 2 blocks last night. That's remarkable.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Curry was great last night while Durant disappeared in the 2nd half, but don't look past Draymond getting it. If he keeps doing all the dirty work and hitting the occasional big shot, he gets my vote. Put up 13 points, 11 boards, 9 assists, 5 steals, and 2 blocks last night. That's remarkable.


I know, and i even understand the iguodala argument for 2015 ( i don't agree..but i understand)..but Common, Curry is the face of the franchise and was the fucking *UNANIMOUS MVP * . It's a crime if he wins 3 rings yet gets ZERO finals MVP.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The real NBA finals. 


Lebron vs. JR 

:sadbron 

:JR


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*What is in Lebron's mind in a different point in view after what JR Smith did last night. :lol*_









_*This one had me rolling on twitter. :ha*_


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Nobody can say the Cavs didn't get screwed if they understand how the replay rules work.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



The Definition of Technician said:


> If GSW win this series, no matter what fucking happens, Curry better get the MVP finals award and not KD.


Its one game?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Nobody can say the Cavs didn't get screwed if they understand how the replay rules work.


I'm about 90% sure the refs just made the "was he in the circle" thing cause they were not sure if it was a charge or not. He was a good foot or so out of the circle.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



TKOK said:


> I'm about 90% sure the refs just made the "was he in the circle" thing cause they were not sure if it was a charge or not. He was a good foot or so out of the circle.


He wasn't even close to the restricted area. There is no way that's actually what they were intending to going over to check.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Nobody can say the Cavs didn't get screwed if they understand how the replay rules work.


So you’re mad they ended up making the right call?..


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Impressively assembled video here. :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



The Definition of Technician said:


> So you’re mad they ended up making the right call?..


It was a charge, just as the ABC consultant who was a former NBA referee said. The point is that it was a flagrant abuse of the rules to even go back to review the play in the first place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*The fact that LeBron almost won game 1 with this trash team is an achievement in and of itself.*

BjdKVronKdj


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @AlternateDemise ; @Impeccable Sin ; @DesolationRow ;


I've been saying for a while now that LeBron leaving is still an unlikely scenario, because I just don't think he has the same mindset as he once did. He's got his rings, now it's all about winning here in Cleveland.

But shit like this? Where one of his better teammates makes basic mistakes like this? THIS is what I think could push him over the edge and make him want to really leave. I've never seen LeBron be this angry about a mistake a teammate made.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Its difficult for me to find a likely scenario where he leaves and it makes sense. Philly has to be the best looking option out there because he can stay in the east and have a much clearer path to the finals, they can pay him virtually whatever he wants, and they have two young stars that are only gonna get better with time, but then you look at the way LeBron plays and ask where does he fit with that team? There's not enough shooters there unless they bring back Reddick. Idk how he'd fit with Embiid and Simmons.

Then you get to Houston and everyone loves that idea, but it would take a LOT to make that happen. I can't even keep track of all of it but this article explains it all: https://www.sbnation.com/nba/2017/12/11/16761746/lebron-james-rockets-free-agency-salary-cap-how

Does he really wanna see Golden State even earlier in the postseason though?  Lakers I guess are a long shot possibility but that's not happening.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I've been saying for a while now that LeBron leaving is still an unlikely scenario, because I just don't think he has the same mindset as he once did. He's got his rings, now it's all about winning here in Cleveland.
> 
> But shit like this? Where one of his better teammates makes basic mistakes like this? THIS is what I think could push him over the edge and make him want to really leave. I've never seen LeBron be this angry about a mistake a teammate made.


_*Shit like this like that last minute play will be enough to drive someone crazy. They would have won the game if it wasn't for JR Smith getting high before the basketball game, the Cavs would have won. Many bad calls will being played. I don't see Lebron leaving but if this happens again, he will leave the Cavs after the finals. *_


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

J.R. Smith is an idiot no doubt about it. He's always doing stupid stuff and it won't be the last time.


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Who we all got tonight?!


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LOL Smith saying he knew the game was tied, brah we all see you saying I thought we were ahead after the non play.

If Lebron's staying next season, this guy needs to go, what a joke.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Shit like this like that last minute play will be enough to drive someone crazy. They would have won the game if it wasn't for JR Smith getting high before the basketball game, the Cavs would have won. Many bad calls will being played. I don't see Lebron leaving but if this happens again, he will leave the Cavs after the finals. *_


Not just JR, but George Hill also missing the free throw. It's just shit adding on top of everything.

I don't think LeBron minds losing as much as we think. I know that sounds wrong, but hear me out. Of course he hates losing. But I'd like to think that when looking back on everything, he'd rather lose a game because he lost to the superior team, not because of things that aren't HIS fault but rather the result of his teammates making crucial mistakes down the stretch. That's the kind of shit that I think would push him to go somewhere else.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003427933803778049


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

lol think he got another standing ovation when he threw a pass out of bounds.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

MVP chants for Smith when taking free throws at Oracle. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Man... the NBA is embarrassing itself with these refs. This finals is completely tainted.

And this “just throw threes and see if they go in” has called this sport. Such ugly basketball. Fuck the Warriors for ruining the game.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*HE IS NOT HUMAN*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Curry wants that Finals MVP. :curry2


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Kaizen said:


> *HE IS NOT HUMAN*


LOL Yeah, the same "human" that goes 3/18 on most nights from the 3 point line.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Curry deserves to have a shot at winning the MVP of the year but I can see Lebron James getting it. *_


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Curry deserves to have a shot at winning the MVP of the year but I can see Lebron James getting it. *_


If Lebron didn't get it in 2015 where he was able to pull off two wins, he's not getting it this year when there are players on the opposing team having significantly better individual performances. If it isn't Curry, it'll be Durant again.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:woo NEW RECORD FOR MOST 3-POINTERS IN A FINALS GAME! :woo

:chefcurry :sodone

:curry was magnificent tonight, hitting some big-time threes but also driving as well as he can, and he was also a persistently tough presence defensively for the Dubs, always highly active and disturbing the Cavs' offensive attack with considerable regularity. 

The one Warrior who gets raked over the coals from time to time by Bay Area media is of course :kd3 There has been a lot of talk, and not unjustifiably so, of :kd3 playing a bit too much like he's back in Oklahoma City and not playing enough Warriors-style basketball throughout much of the Western Conference Finals, for whatever reasons. Too many ISOs, too many contested shots. :kd3 did not pick his spots well at all in Game 1, being an inefficient 8-22, but of course he can roll out of bed and score about 25. 

Tonight was a completely different animal for :kd3 He was hyper-efficient (10-14!) and utterly allowed himself to become assimilated, Borg-style, into the Warriors' offensive network, and his passes, man, he was dazzling at times dropping dimes to the likes of JAVAAAALE MCGEEEEEEEEEE and Jordan BELLLLLL and of course some fellow named CURRRRRY, etc., as well as setting a whole ton of picks for :curry2 and vice versa, which only allowed :kd3 to score more easily with a bunch of layups and dunks, and when he was matched up against a vastly smaller Cavs defender, he picked his spots well and abused said defender. 

And speaking of MCGEEEEE, a bold and wise choice by :kerr to tap the big man for the start. The Warriors have struggled with slow starts for what feels like an eternity but that did not occur tonight, as McGee helped to provide high-flying assaults on the rim early on and it was marvelous to watch. And again he was excellent defensively for the most part. Loved that little hook shot of his which evidenced just how much he's matured as an offensive player, too, knowing right where the hoop was before he even began shooting.

:klay came back from the brink of disaster with that injury in Game 1 and put up 20 points as he unleashed timely threes and some good running jumpers. 

LIVINGSTON was also fine from the bench, once again perfect in terms of shooting percentage (as he humbly noted after the game, a lot of those are indeed layups and dunks), delivering terrific outlets for the chief attackers.

One of those exquisite passes from :kd3 (love that shovel pass to MCGEEEE) was that toss to David "Best in the" WEST for the WEST 3-pointers! :cheer :cheer :cheer :sodone

WARRIORS played drastically better defense tonight. Holding LeBron to under 30 points--sounds funny but it is miraculous... The five turnovers for LeBron illustrated how much more grueling going up against the Warriors tonight was, with :dray quarterbacking the defense like a conductor on the court. :lol

Tremendously fun game! Oracle was lively and raucous and cheering on all of the WARRIORS! :woo ...And J.R. Smith... :curry3 :lol :done

:woo WARRIORS :woo :curry :kd3 :klay :dray :kerr


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*After this finales is done this year, Lebron James have better make some phone calls. *


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:klay shooting over 57.0% over the last five games, beginning with Game 5 against Houston. :banderas Man has ice water in his veins, making shots to push the Warriors' lead up just when it needed to be after the Cavs cut their deficit down to around five a couple of times late in the third quarter, for instance. :mark: :klay

One of my favorite moments of this game tonight was IGGY being coach and mentor to Jordan BELL after Bell found himself in hot water fouling LeBron. And IGGY immediately took credit for BELL swiping the ball away, knocking it out of bounds. :lmao Coach Iggy is real! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003458674336108550


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Sheshhh Curry's last three 3-pointers in the 4th quarter was brutal to watch. :lol What a savage.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The fact that LeBron almost won game 1 with this trash team is an achievement in and of itself.*
> 
> BjdKVronKdj


https://streamable.com/m6i6a

^ I agree with Curry, I really don't like this notion.






and this video kind of points out some stuff why other top players don't perform so well with Lebron.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



The Definition of Technician said:


> https://streamable.com/m6i6a
> 
> ^ I agree with Curry, I really don't like this notion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this video kind of points out some stuff why other top players don't perform so well with Lebron.


:kobe Trash video only sounds smart to casuals and bandwagoners. Drive and kick is not a Lebron thing he invented. All superstars been doing this but with less success than Lebron. 

Stats suffering happens when ANY superstar play with other superstars. 

Lebron is the first option for all his teams because prior to joining Miami won rookie of the year, carried his team to the finals in 2007, won MVP 2x, lead his team to 60+ wins, won defensive player of the year, multi time all star etc. Kyrie and Love are not on his level. 

This dude talking like he Phil Jackson, has figured how to beat the Warriors. lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003488395937525761


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Looking like a sweep at this point. Only way imo LeBron stays in Cleveland is if they put together a top notch trade package for another superstar like Kawhi. That 8th overall pick is definitely an asset. He's never getting past this GS team as long as the core is in tact. Philly is calling his name.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> :kobe Trash video only sounds smart to casuals and bandwagoners. Drive and kick is not a Lebron thing he invented. All superstars been doing this but with less success than Lebron.
> 
> Stats suffering happens when ANY superstar play with other superstars.
> 
> Lebron is the first option for all his teams because prior to joining Miami won rookie of the year, carried his team to the finals in 2007, won MVP 2x, lead his team to 60+ wins, won defensive player of the year, multi time all star etc. Kyrie and Love are not on his level.
> 
> This dude talking like he Phil Jackson, has figured how to beat the Warriors. lmao


The video is actually pretty spot on. A LeBron led team typically revolves around LeBron and everyone has to adjust to his style of play. It's not necessarily a knock on LeBron himself, but it is none the less a definite weakness depending the team you are playing against. It can be a great thing because when you are able to get the maximum effort out of LeBron on offense, your team will most likely escape with a victory. We saw the best LeBron could possibly be in game 1 against the Golden State Warriors and they were one missed free throw away from potentially stealing a game they had no business even being close to winning. That's how effective it is. But there is no denying that it can come at the expense of other players, especially star talent. 

With all that said, I am of the opinion that system isn't by any means a bad thing. LeBron has won three NBA titles in his career. One was against a great team, one was against one of the greatest franchises of all time in the Duncan era Spurs, and the third was against a 73 win Golden State Warriors after being down 3-1. It is obviously very effective and it has great benefits to it. But none of this means it doesn't hurt the star players involved. But then again, that shouldn't be your major concern. At the end of the day, your main goal is to win games. And if the idea of that is to bring out the best chance of winning, then that's what you want. That doesn't mean his criticisms aren't valid. The Cavaliers team that we see now definitely needs the LeBron formula, but that doesn't mean that last years Cavaliers team that included newcomers Korver and Deron Williams wouldn't have benefited from a more team oriented style of play. If allowing your other star players a chance to truly thrive in a system where the best player can be the most effective regardless of what you're doing is a possibility, I am of the opinion that you do it.

The guy knows what he's talking about. That doesn't mean I don't agree with everything he has to say, but none the less, he makes a very interesting point. This point also makes me heavily question the idea of LeBron going to Philly, which still looks like the destination that makes the most sense for him. Ben Simmons style of play would suffer horribly playing along side him and would most certainly hurt his development. On paper it makes sense. But from a playing standpoint, I just don't know if the pieces would all work as well together.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

AlternateDemise said:


> BrokenFreakingNeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/lny9hsB.png" border="0" alt="" title="Kobe" class="inlineimg" /> Trash video only sounds smart to casuals and bandwagoners. Drive and kick is not a Lebron thing he invented. All superstars been doing this but with less success than Lebron.
> 
> Stats suffering happens when ANY superstar play with other superstars.
> 
> Lebron is the first option for all his teams because prior to joining Miami won rookie of the year, carried his team to the finals in 2007, won MVP 2x, lead his team to 60+ wins, won defensive player of the year, multi time all star etc. Kyrie and Love are not on his level.
> 
> This dude talking like he Phil Jackson, has figured how to beat the Warriors. lmao
> 
> 
> 
> The video is actually pretty spot on. A LeBron led team typically revolves around LeBron and everyone has to adjust to his style of play. It's not necessarily a knock on LeBron himself, but it is none the less a definite weakness depending the team you are playing against. It can be a great thing because when you are able to get the maximum effort out of LeBron on offense, your team will most likely escape with a victory. We saw the best LeBron could possibly be in game 1 against the Golden State Warriors and they were one missed free throw away from potentially stealing a game they had no business even being close to winning. That's how effective it is. But there is no denying that it can come at the expense of other players, especially star talent.
> 
> With all that said, I am of the opinion that system isn't by any means a bad thing. LeBron has won three NBA titles in his career. One was against a great team, one was against one of the greatest franchises of all time in the Duncan era Spurs, and the third was against a 73 win Golden State Warriors after being down 3-1. It is obviously very effective and it has great benefits to it. But none of this means it doesn't hurt the star players involved. But then again, that shouldn't be your major concern. At the end of the day, your main goal is to win games. And if the idea of that is to bring out the best chance of winning, then that's what you want. That doesn't mean his criticisms aren't valid. The Cavaliers team that we see now definitely needs the LeBron formula, but that doesn't mean that last years Cavaliers team that included newcomers Korver and Deron Williams wouldn't have benefited from a more team oriented style of play. If allowing your other star players a chance to truly thrive in a system where the best player can be the most effective regardless of what you're doing is a possibility, I am of the opinion that you do it.
> 
> The guy knows what he's talking about. That doesn't mean I don't agree with everything he has to say, but none the less, he makes a very interesting point. This point also makes me heavily question the idea of LeBron going to Philly, which still looks like the destination that makes the most sense for him. Ben Simmons style of play would suffer horribly playing along side him and would most certainly hurt his development. On paper it makes sense. But from a playing standpoint, I just don't know if the pieces would all work as well together.
Click to expand...

This fake dom2k YouTube analyst either wanted views with click bait title and click bait warriors thumbnail like he had breaking news or he really legit doesn't understand why lebron is the first option for all his teams or even knows what a first option is. 

Well he gone learn if he watched a minute of game one.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> This fake dom2k YouTube analyst either wanted views with click bait title and click bait warriors thumbnail like he had breaking news or he really legit doesn't understand why lebron is the first option for all his teams or even knows what a first option is.
> 
> Well he gone learn if he watched a minute of game one.


He acknowledges both things in the video, telling me you didn't even bother watching it and instead just chose to criticize the idea of there being a weakness behind the idea of LeBron being the first option. There is a weakness, a significant one mind you. The same thing was the case for Michael Jordan. It's just the way things work. It doesn't take away from LeBron's greatness as a player and his abilities, and as I said before, I too disagree with the notion that his all star teammates being forced to take different roles is a bad thing especially when doing so allows their team to play at a higher level. None the less, that doesn't mean that his points in this video aren't accurate, and they are in fact very valid criticisms of a LeBron led offense.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Andre Iguodala likely back tonight with restricted minutes (15-20?). :banderas :mark:

(Guessing he goes back to the bench with JAVAAAALE MCGEEEE starting... We'll see...)


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Have a fun feeling Cavs might sneak one out on homecourt tonight...


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Curry and Draymond are in foul trouble, LeBron's already on the verge of a triple double, and Love was phenomenal in that 1st half. Cavs have GOT to weather this 3rd quarter storm and win this game.


----------



## WhoDey247

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Warriors on their typical third quarter run. C’mon Cavs....


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Curry is probably one of most overrated players in NBA history.

On his night he is MVP no doubt, majority of times though a garbage player and nothing less.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

must be nice having 4 all stars lol this nba finals is trash


----------



## Overcomer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

won't be watching anymore games as far as this series is concerned


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> must be nice having 4 all stars lol this nba finals is trash


Five if you want to count Iggy, who could easily be an all star player on any mid level team in the NBA.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Look at tonight's box score and you'd never guess the Warriors won. Durant literally beat Cleveland by himself...


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rodney Hood played great basketball tonight, but it's inexcusable that it took him this long. He's so much better than that.


----------



## WhoDey247

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Thank you Durant for absolutely ruining the NBA.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Thank you Durant for saving the Warriors from losing the game tonight. You are tonight's MVP. :kd3 :kd2*_


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Back to back finals MPV


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*





 @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @AlternateDemise ; @Impeccable Sin ; @DesolationRow ; @Headliner ;


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Excellent video, @BTheVampireSlayer! 

:sodone

:kd3 was the Alpha's Alpha as it were. For long stretches tonight the Warriors offense was ostensibly frozen in amber like a dinosaur DNA-possessing mosquito or something. 

Not only did DURANT put on a show for the ages, stacking up 43 points--in 43 minutes of play--along with 13 rebounds and 7 assists. In fact, by the time the game was over, it was downright surprising that the Warriors had accumulated 27 assists, 7 of which were from :kd3 Lots of backdoor cuts and a couple of huge pick-and-pops, one of which was in crunch time with :kd3 and IGUODALA dancing together to make it happen (and what a dunk by IGUODALA after banging his right knee earlier in the game and clearly not 100%!). 

As bad a shooting night as :curry had, and it was atrocious, he was still ever-present defensively, being a pesky presence even when being switched on to LeBron, and 5 rebounds and 6 assists... And what a magnanimous and kindhearted teammate in :kd3 to celebrate the three-pointer :chefcurry made late in the game before LeBron answered with a three of his own after Cleveland secured what felt like half a dozen offensive rebounds, haha. 

And then there was JAVAAAAALE MCGEEEEEE.. Who, for most of the night, was the second-biggest scorer of the game for the Warriors. :lmao At least :curry surpassed him by a point and :klay tied him up. :lol And LIVINGSTON... I'm disappointed... You finally missed a shot in the Finals, Livi! No, seriously, he had another superb game, all-around! 

Jordan BELL put in a lot of gritty work defensively and displayed the ability to finish at the rim when he had to. 

It was not a night for quite a few role players, from David West who had a rough night to Kevon Looney who I think didn't play for a single minute, to McCaw who was I suppose was okay for his one minute of play to Nick Young whose greatest accomplishment was simply providing space by being on the floor.

Yes, in the end, this was Durant, Durant and more Durant... And he was spectacular. Amazing. :sodone :sodone :sodone :bow :kd3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004568909603885056
:banderas

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

MJ never got swept in the finals, just saying.

MJ > LeBron


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> MJ never got swept in the finals, just saying.
> 
> MJ > LeBron


I hope this isn't something people are legitimately using to compare the greatness of the two.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What do the NBA and the Stanley Cup Finals have in common? One more game!

- Vic


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Yep no good storyline this year. 

2015: Unproven Warriors team vs. Cleveland with no Kyrie or Love
2016: 73 win team vs. healthy Lebron Kyrie and Love
2017: KD/warriors redemption 
2018: Who will win Finals MVP???? 


Good game from that Rodney Clarkson jr. kid tho


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I hope this isn't something people are legitimately using to compare the greatness of the two.


I wouldn't take any stock in the comment. It's really dumb.



Vic Capri said:


> What do the NBA and the Stanley Cup Finals have in common? One more game!
> 
> - Vic


#ALLCAPS !!!



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Good game from that Rodney Clarkson jr. kid tho


:lmao Very confused by this but it gave me a good laugh.


----------



## KingKevinDurant

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Both teams missed a lot of gimme shots tonight,the difference is Durant went Mamba on Cavs in game 3 and Lebron passed too much in the 4th and refused to Go Mamba Mode. If Lebron had been good as KD tonight Cavs might have won. 2nd-4th best players(Bron,Love,Hood) were all on the Cavs in game 3. The difference is Durant was just that damn God in game 3.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Man was shot--not fatally--in the Oracle Arena parking lot after the "Watch Party." :mj2

http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2018/06/06/oakland-shooting-reported-outside-oracle-arena/


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

warrior fans are so annoying, oh hey deso whats up :rock4


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hi @HiddenFlaw; how are you? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004574839884124160
Such magnanimous good vibes here, :kd3 knowing that :curry had a miserable shooting night, but he credits the former unanimous MVP of the league with providing a game-changing three-pointer, the one :chefcurry made. Ray Allen went 0-8 in his next Finals game--Game 3 of the 2010 Finals against the Lakers--after setting a new record by hitting 8 threes in that Finals' Game 2, and :curry3 was 0-9 until he hit his last three-point attempt. As :curry4 noted to the media afterward, he and his brother in shooting in the gym together always told one another that they had to make their last shot before leaving the building, and so :curry2 did so tonight, haha. 

DURANT also saying that Iggy's dunk was "great." After K.D. assisted it with that pick-and-pop/slip screen action that the Warriors loved using against the Cavs with considerable impunity. 

You do you, :kd3. :mj2


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can we just take a moment to acknowledge how great Kevin Love has been in this series? 

Say anything you want about the man. But he has become a terrific second option for LeBron James. He's been a consistent 20/10 guy in this years finals. And he's playing against a team he matches up horribly against. His defense has been excellent. He's come such a long way from his Minnesota days. People keep asking for the Minnesota version of Kevin Love, and I will always say that version of Kevin Love is the worst one, because that one never played defense. This one does. There's honestly nothing wrong with what he does at that end anymore. All of his short comings are due entirely to his physical attributes. His short arms and slow movement will always hinder his abilities at that end, and it's very unfortunate. 

The guy has put up with a lot of bullshit since coming to Cleveland. But despite that, he's never complained. He always did what he was told. And he always stuck by true to his team. 

I'm happy he was at least able to win a title out of this run with Cleveland with all the crap he's put up with.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:lol Colangelo out in Philly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004756303389085696


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*It's time to give credit where it's due. KD SHOWED UP last night when Curry was absent. Roles were reversed for the first time in awhile, but that's ok, because they still got the W. It was also great to see him hit the same exact shot he hit last year. Still not better than Lebron though :lelbron. I also enjoyed watching the continued success of JAVAAAAALEEEE MCGEEE!!! :lol*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## WhoDey247

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Cavs still are gonna take this in 7


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> :lol Colangelo out in Philly.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004756303389085696


Time to bring back Hinkie.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's time to give credit where it's due. KD SHOWED UP last night when Curry was absent. Roles were reversed for the first time in awhile, but that's ok, because they still got the W. It was also great to see him hit the same exact shot he hit last year. Still not better than Lebron though :lelbron. I also enjoyed watching the continued success of JAVAAAAALEEEE MCGEEE!!! :lol*


I completely forgot about McGee, and god damn it that man deserves so much credit. I can remember a time when people laughed at the idea of the Warriors signing him, and I kept thinking to myself that it was an excellent signing. Say what you want about the guy (and most of what is said is accurate), he's been playing great in the finals and it really shows how deep this Warriors roster is.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> MJ never got swept in the finals, just saying.
> 
> MJ > LeBron


True, LeBron should've gotten swept in the first round, that would've been much better for his legacy...


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So, Scott Foster is the ref tonight...


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I completely forgot about McGee, and god damn it that man deserves so much credit. I can remember a time when people laughed at the idea of the Warriors signing him, and I kept thinking to myself that it was an excellent signing. So what you want about the guy (and most of what is said is accurate), he's been playing great in the finals and it really shows how deep this Warriors roster is.


Good thoughts!

@BOSS of Bel-Air and I have been both ironically and not-ironically championing JAVAAAALE MCGEEEEE as well for a while now. Even with his physical limitations due chiefly to asthma, McGee provides the Warriors with some actual offensive potency at the 5 and a whole lot of energy. 

This is a fine article at ESPN about :klay well worth reading.  http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...lds-golden-state-warriors-together-nba-finals


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I can't wait for the final game!










- Vic


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

They just said LeBron is 35 points away from having the highest scoring postseason in NBA history. In his FIFTEENTH year. Jesus...

Shame that he's probably gonna get swept.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well there you have it.

the Golden State Warriors are once again NBA Champions.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm sure there's a lot of people out there that are going to bring up LeBron's performance in tonight's game. The reality of it is that there was never really a chance to begin with. LeBron's 50 point performance and Curry and Thompson playing terribly are the reasons games 1 and 3 were as close as they were. Sometimes there's just absolutely nothing you can do and this is one of those cases.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Where do we go from here, fellas?


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers seems most likely, as it sets the stage for the LeBron-Kyrie finals which would draw record revenue, record viewership and record ratings for the NBA.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

He shouldn't leave the east, so stay in Cleveland or go to Philly.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Please don’t let this be the finals matchup next year


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

All done man, all done as expected.

Cavs you let bron down, be ashamed.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Please don’t let this be the finals matchup next year


Only way it will be is if LeBron stays and Cleveland trades for another star. He's not getting past Boston with this roster when Kyrie and Hayward come back.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Lakers seems most likely, as it sets the stage for the LeBron-Kyrie finals which would draw record revenue, record viewership and record ratings for the NBA.


LOL whose in L.A that's any better than current Cavs team?

Relax it's only Kyrie, record breaking revenue. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Lakers seems most likely, as it sets the stage for the LeBron-Kyrie finals which would draw record revenue, record viewership and record ratings for the NBA.


Literally none of those things would happen.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

SWAGGY WON A RING.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Swaggy finally won his first ever Championship ring. Curry, Klay and Durant was really amazing this seasons plus the finales. Great job Golden State Warriors and once again NBA Champions!!! Also made a record of pulling off the 2004 sweep!! :curry :kd3 :klay :dray *_


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

No time wasted at all. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005289443643682816


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*:kd2 with another MVP award and he deserves it this year for helping the Warriors out in the finales. His performances was spectacular. Not going to take anything away from :curry , he had his moment last game and he has everything to be proud of. :klay did his thing this year once again and keeps on being a great shooter in his team. :dray will always be the teams best defense guy and that is why they won again. Congratulations!!*_


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Only way it will be is if LeBron stays and Cleveland trades for another star. He's not getting past Boston with this roster when Kyrie and Hayward come back.


I could see that scenario happening. Honestly adding a solid role player would get Cleveland past Boston.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Curry got robbed.

Curry: 2 great games, 1 good, 1 mediocre.
Durant: 1 great game, 2 good, 1 mediocre.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron to Toronto as player/coach. Guarantee.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005289443643682816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005291409405108224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005290955149201408


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> I could see that scenario happening. Honestly adding a solid role player would get Cleveland past Boston.


Another good role player wouldn't cut it though when you look at the greener pastures out there that LeBron has to choose from. It would have to be someone like Kawhi, Kemba, etc. Writing seems to be on the wall that he's on his way out though so we'll see. 



The Definition of Technician said:


> Curry got robbed.
> 
> Curry: 2 great games, 1 good, 1 mediocre.
> Durant: 1 great game, 2 good, 1 mediocre.


Durant averaged 29, 11, 7, and 2 blocks. Curry with 25, 6, and 6. Hard to argue against that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005294732174614528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005299589149229056 :drose


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So a reporter on ESPN (very pro-Lebron network), who as far as I know has built his career as the closest Lebron insider, covering him since pre-NBA breaks that Lebron has played with a broken hand since game 2, but he has hid it in a cast we haven't seen. This leaks right after Lebron got swept. Not saying it's completely false and I realize if a hungrier reporter broke that news prematurely he may lost his beat with Lebron or the Cavs' lockeroom, which would potentially hurt that reporter's career severely, but hmmm.


----------



## Zone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> So a reporter on ESPN (very pro-Lebron network), who as far as I know has built his career as the closest Lebron insider, covering him since pre-NBA breaks that Lebron has played with a broken hand since game 2, but he has hid it in a cast we haven't seen. This leaks right after Lebron got swept. Not saying it's completely false and I realize if a hungrier reporter broke that news prematurely he may lost his beat with Lebron or the Cavs' lockeroom, which would potentially hurt that reporter's career severely, but hmmm.


It's legit. Idk about broken but he's wearing the cast right now during the press conference and is scheduled to have 2 MRI's. Apparently punched a blackboard after the game 1 loss in frustration.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Just goes to show how good Rockets are, got beat by seven games and the worst shooting choke ever (0-26) by the Warriors, thats where LeBron should go to get his revenge.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Excellent article that just came out. Really explains everything well. https://hoopshype.com/2018/06/08/lebron-james-cleveland-cavaliers-free-agency/


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@AryaDark; @BTheVampireSlayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; Stax Classic; Notorious;

In many ways this championship win is the sweetest of this Warriors team's collection from the 2010s. At this moment it feels like another fire-bell in the night, as it were, as these Warriors re-gilded their own Golden Palace. The Joe Lacob-Bob Myers-Steve Kerr brain trust behind this buoyant beast of a team can rest easy for perhaps a week but in almost no time at all the efforts to climb the mountain yet again commences in earnest. 

Since the loaded Warriors team led by future Hall of Famer Robert Parish underachieved before dropping a heartbreaking Game 7 to the Lakers of Kareem in the second round. Only a few short weeks later the NBA initiated its first-ever period of free agency, which had the unfortunate consequence of the Warriors immediately Gus Williams and Jamaal Wilkes. All they received in the way of compensation was the number five pick in the 1975 draft and cash. And with that number five pick the Warriors picked Purvis Short, one pick before Larry Bird was prudently selected. 

Then there was the myth of John Lucas, foolishly trading for Jo Jo White from Boston, the Warriors front office absurdly giving away all rights to future All-Star center Jeff Ruland in the draft for Sam Williams, trading away Phil Smith and their number one pick in 1984 for World B. Free, and Wayne Cooper and a second-round pick for the horrifically troubled Bernard King, flipping King to the Knicks after he sorted himself out against his demons with the Dubs--as compensation the Warriors opened the door for former All-Star Michael Bay Richardson, a man who was so utterly mentally exhausted and drained from heavy drug usage that NBA TV made a documentary special about him. 

Michael Bay Richardson didn't last more than about one hundred days with the Dubs before the Warriors traded him for rookie Sleepy Floyd from New Jersey. 

The Warriors spent the sixth pick of the 1983 draft on Purdue center Russell Cross, while Clyde Drexler, Dale Ellis, Derek Harper and Jeff Malone were all still on the board. Cross would play 45 games in the NBA. 

At the height of what can be called the "Cocaine Era" of 1977-1986 the Warriors were, astonishingly, boasting three of the NBA's most incorrigible cocaine users/addicts in King, Lucas and Richardson. 

The 1986 Warriors lost the lottery after crawling to 30 measly wins, and used their third pick to bring in Chris Washburn. Washburn had plenty of talent as a center but he could only play 43 games as a rookie due to a rare kidney infection as well as needing to enter drug rehab. Washburn washed out of Oakland and was ultimately banned from the league for failing three different random drug tests over two years. 

With George Karl being so critical in steering the ship in 1987 the Warriors were at their best in a decade, winning a first-round series over Utah due to Sleepy Floyd and Joe Barely Cares playing excellently before being crushed by the eventual NBA champion Lakers (although even that series exhibited some silver linings as Sleepy stupendously battled the Lakers in what fans dubbed "The Sleepy Floyd Game"). For as much as it appeared that the Warriors had hope, only half a year transpired before the team was disassembled, with Purvis Short being traded for a future first-round pick, traded Sleepy Floyd and Joe Barely Cares for ex-All-Star center Ralph Sampson, whose knee problems signposted his continued deterioration as a player as he was soon traded to Sacramento for Jim Peterson. 

Okay okay... Run TMC team is put together, then haphazardly and hurriedly blown up after their titanic series against the Lakers (which they lost). This was as heartbreaking as anything for the then-new Warriors fan DROW. 

Let's flash forward to Game 4 of the 2018 Finals! :kerr

:curry with a fast and furious 20 points early on. He had an exquisite game in many ways! 

:kd3 was superlative! A triple-double! Sometimes it's easy to overlook just what an breathtaking passer he can be when he wishes to be, as he was dropping dimes as well as anybody tonight! 

:dray was EVERYWHERE and impacted both sides of the floor in his own special :dray way! 

IGUODALA... Hitting those threes, always a back-breaker for the opposing team. So smart. Those final five minutes in Game 3 demonstrated just how critical this man is for the Warriors and particularly in crunch time closeout efforts. He was remarkable and such a sagacious presence! 

:klay had a rather awful first half with the foul trouble and shooting ineffectiveness but his scoring in the second helped to turn Game 4 into a blowout! 

MCGEEEEEEE was phenomenal! That block on JR Smith... :banderas Those rolls to the basket... :banderas Everything Javale brought to the floor! :banderas

LIVINGSTON! :mark: YOUNG! :mark: BELL with some critical defensive moments, most riveting when having to defend against LeBron James! What a future this kid has! :mark: I know I'm leaving so many out but I'm just going to jump up and down and run through the streets and chant "WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS" right now! :curry

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo


----------



## SummerRaeBae

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So happpy for Swaggy P getting a ring after he had to put up Kobe and a trashy organazation for so many years


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*










*Thank you, LeBron Raymone James Sr.*

For being a beacon of light in our lives. For breaking the curse. For being a commendable role model off the court. For being a human highlight reel on the court for 11 seasons and exciting us with your supernatural abilities. For helping uplift our community and for showing the world just how awesome Northeast Ohio is.

Throughout all the ups and downs, the good times and the bad, the agony and the triumph, you never forgot where you came from. You're a kid from Akron who made good on his promise and we're eternally grateful for everything. So from the bottom of our hearts, thank you. No matter what happens from here on out, we wish you and yours all the best. And to us, you will *ALWAYS* be the King.



















Always.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It’s so fucking sweet to know LeBron lost again. What a time to be alive!

And using a fake broken hand gimmick for sympathy is one of his most pathetic heel moves yet.

Thank you, Golden State. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> LOL whose in L.A that's any better than current Cavs team?


Kyle Kuzma, Julius Randle, Josh Hart, Brandon Ingram, Brook Lopez, I could go on. Many of them are better than the likes of JR Smith, Tristan Thompson, Jordan Clarkson, George Hill, and Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Kyle Kuzma, Julius Randle, Josh Hart, Brandon Ingram, Brook Lopez, I could go on. Many of them are better than the likes of JR Smith, Tristan Thompson, Jordan Clarkson, George Hill, and Kendrick Perkins.


So you're just gonna ignore Kevin Love and instead mention a guy who didn't play in a Cavs uniform for the entire season? 



Natecore said:


> It’s so fucking sweet to know LeBron lost again. What a time to be alive!
> 
> And using a fake broken hand gimmick for sympathy is one of his most pathetic heel moves yet.


Don't know why you're claiming the broken hand is fake when it's already been confirmed by multiple media outlets as well as numerous inside team sources that the hand injury is in fact legitimate.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






Nick Young tho. :lol Definitely living the life.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Philly would be the best place to go for Lebron imo.Should be a fun offseason regardless, and will be interesting to see where Leonard and Paul end up too.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> So you're just gonna ignore Kevin Love and instead mention a guy who didn't play in a Cavs uniform for the entire season?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why you're claiming the broken hand is fake when it's already been confirmed by multiple media outlets as well as numerous inside team sources that the hand injury is in fact legitimate.


And if it were fake... he’d have come up with a better story than a self inflicted injury out of frustration. Don’t see how he stays a Cav after this trainwreck finals.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005618061326602240


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lebron to take his talents to the wnba


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> :hmmm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005618061326602240


Imagine how many times Pop would yell at LeBron every time he doesn't play defense.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If Lebron really is all about winning he will take the vet minimum and sign with the Warriors and take West and Swaggy minute's, eventually in the season he would be ready to get the torch passed to him in Iggy's role.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> If Lebron really is all about winning he will take the vet minimum and sign with the Warriors and take West and Swaggy minute's, eventually in the season he would be ready to get the torch passed to him in Iggy's role.


We're talking about LeBron here, not Durant.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Listened to Woj's podcast. Says Danny Ainge and Sam Presti discussed a Al Horford for Carmelo Anthony trade.

Personally, I think that is an absolutely terrible trade and if it were to happen, both GMs should be fired on the spot.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Listened to Woj's podcast. Says Danny Ainge and Sam Presti discussed a Al Horford for Carmelo Anthony trade.
> 
> Personally, I think that is an absolutely terrible trade and if it were to happen, both GMs should be fired on the spot.


I had seen some account with no following say something about that a week or two ago and it was taken with a grain of salt for obvious reasons.

The justification would be that the Celtics would be able to clear Horford's contract from their books a year earlier, while OKC would, y'know, have Al Horford instead of Carmelo Anthony. :lol

It'd be a weird one, though. I think both teams just stay the course.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:woo :woo WAS AT THE PARADE TODAY!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo WARRIORS!!! :woo :woo 

:side: Sorry not sorry. :side: :curry


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

You guys think this very realistic Lakers lineup for next year (imo) would be immediate contenders in the West or would it not be enough to combat Houston and Golden State? Starting to get revved up for free agency.

Lonzo Ball
Paul George (max deal)
LeBron James (max deal)
Brandon Ingram 
Nerlens Noel (mid-level exception)

Josh Hart
Kyle Kuzma
Luol Deng (unless they can dump his salary then there's a whole new slew of options)
Anyone else they can get to fill out their bench


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

it would 100% depend on the development of Lonzo/Ingram.

As in both would need to get better on shooting threes. Ingram is great at driving and midrange, but that changes with Lebron, and Lonzo got better at 3's as the year went along(until getting cold again near the end), but I got faith in his development there.

you forgot CARUSO btw :evil


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I need the draft to hurry up and be over

Doncic falling. Bamba rising. Bamba highest ceiling. Bamba overrated. MPJ rising. MPJ cancelling meeting/workout because of back-spasms. MPJ falling. Grizzlies might package 4th + Parsons. Mavs hinting they might trade down. Smokescreens or Truthscreens? Too much to process

I need something to happen :cry


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Can everyone take a moment and check out Mike Bibby... in 2018?


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

^ Saw that Bibby post last night and lost it. That man's been juicing out of his mind since he left the league. :lol


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

News just broke

Kawhi wants out of san Antonio.

I'm so mad rn 

I hope to god this doesn't all end with us getting kyrie.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ohhh shit this is gonna be good. :mark: Make an offer Wiz! (they won't)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007673738148630529


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

He wants the lakers apparently so it looks like a bunch of guys are going to team up on the lakers and the WCF are going to be stacked. 

FUCK

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Someone high up in the Warriors organization speculated to a group of fans he knows including me that he's "roughly seventy-five percent sure" that LeBron James is going to land with the Lakers. 

The Kawhi Leonard rumors are not surprising based on the soap opera emanating out of San Antonio with the weird details involving Leonard and his injury. 

For a team like, say, the Lakers, or whoever, the advantage is rather perspicuous in landing Leonard this summer rather than a year from now since he signed his present contract under the old CBA. If Leonard and LeBron want to team up in L.A., for instance, financially-speaking, the Lakers would not be in any trouble making that happen with all of their cap space considering the drama over Leonard's salary going forward begins a year from now. 

Issue is, what is the cost? The Spurs would have to ask for a rightly exorbitant cost. Perhaps L.A.'s 2020 first-rounder plus something else (perhaps Kuzma, perhaps more?)? Otherwise, why would San Antonio make moves that would clearly empower the Lakers? This is the Spurs we are talking about, not the Brooklyn Nets. 

Far likelier would be LeBron teaming up with Paul George to go to Los Angeles together. That's the much likelier possibility.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Mother of god I can see it now.

- Lakers send Luol Deng, Brandon Ingram, the 25th pick this year and some other high pick in the coming years to San Antonio for Kawhi.
- Sign PG-13 to a max deal. 2 years with a 3rd year player option.
- Sign LeBron to a max deal. 2 years with a 3rd year player option.

New Big 3 in the league. :done


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> New Big 3 in the league. :done










take it easy there

imo Kawhi is overated


----------



## JM

Corey said:


> Mother of god I can see it now.
> 
> - Lakers send Luol Deng, Brandon Ingram, the 25th pick this year and some other high pick in the coming years to San Antonio for Kawhi.
> - Sign PG-13 to a max deal. 2 years with a 3rd year player option.
> - Sign LeBron to a max deal. 2 years with a 3rd year player option.
> 
> New Big 3 in the league. :done


Ya it'll probably happen because NBA.

I'm pretty much fully checked out of the NBA at this point. Not sure what could possibly get me back into it.



HiddenFlaw said:


> take it easy there
> 
> imo Kawhi is overated


Kawhi is probably underrated by casual NBA fans if anything. How do you figure he's overrated?


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> take it easy there
> 
> imo Kawhi is overated


Nah Kawhi is one of the best two players in the league (if not the best tbh). He's just seemingly been out of the spotlight for a while.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If anyone wants a good chuckle, just head over to skip's twitter :lol 

@Magic Its happening magic, we've been waiting far too long and Im not sure how I should feel


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can't sleep on the Celtics as a serious trade partner for Kawhi either. They clearly have the most to offer the Spurs. That Kings pick next year is a huge asset.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LEBRON/KAWHI/PG


IF BASKETBALL GODS EXIST LET THE DREAM COME TRUE AND LET ALL OUR HATE AND FRUSTRATION FROM THE LAST 6 YEARS BE DIRECTED AT ALL THOSE THAT DARED INSULT US.


plz :mj2


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I do wonder what number PG would be. He can't be 13 because the Lakers have that number retired.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I can’t even hate. If he wants out, the Spurs better make sure to get something out of the deal. Don’t try to wait and reconcile. They could end up with nothing. 

That being said, I’ve come to see Kawhi in a different light now. I don’t know if the injury was legit or was he just sitting out because he didn’t want to be here anymore. It just seems slimy as fuck especially with Spurs doctors giving him the ok to play. Hell of a player and I hate to see him go but if he refused to play and support the team during the playoffs it just screams bad teammate.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

As a spurs fan today has been hard as a sports fan. Epically knowing my teams are the raiders and rangers who shit the bed most of the time(expect 2010 and 11). The spurs are a team that helped acually have me a team to root for that was good. Now EVERYONE sucks!!!! YAY!!! The raiders I hope get their shit together. 

Now you have to wonder what the spurs do to recover from this. The spurs would have rebuild from this. They have a repuation problem now with managing injuires. They have to, to me now tell every player with injury if they want a second opinion then just go right ahead. The second is something that sounds like a waste of time. It is time for the spurs to help talent, mostly any players in the trade that turn into all stars. They HAVE to help them get endorsement deals. This is a big issue for small market teams. To me if a player is worth it then help them get it. I know that sounds like a waste of time, but the spurs and other small market teams need to do this. If Ingram is that game changer down the line many think he is get him those endorsement deals, go out of your way to do it. 


I really don't know what the spurs can do. Any ideas to recover spurs fans, other fans, everyone on here.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I really don't know what the spurs can do. Any ideas to recover spurs fans, other fans, everyone on here.


Just gotta rebuild through the draft. It’s obvious a big name free agent will never come here so they gotta find that franchise player that wants to be a Spur for life. Until then, the best the Spurs can hope for is 41-41 seasons and a first round exit.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

As a Celtics fan I dont want him tbh. What you'd have to give up to get him, and you know he wont sign there after this year since he wants to get to LA. Celtics just need to get healthy and they'll be fine.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Just gotta rebuild through the draft. It’s obvious a big name free agent will never come here so they gotta find that franchise player that wants to be a Spur for life. Until then, the best the Spurs can hope for is 41-41 seasons and a first round exit.


It sucks that market size dictates so much. What is scary about the rebuild is that SA thought they had a star to replace Duncan and he did as the face of the team. It is just rough to see it happen, they have to keep Murray and White there is not doubt. I just hope they can get back to being good and showing promise before Murray and White's contract are up, they are going to be a huge part of any hope for a future title contender. 

What sucks is that kawhi won't even give a face to face meeting to pop. I think at least he needs to do that, that way he and the spurs can figure out where to go from here.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Tbh, it's not a great look for Kawhi the way he's treating this whole affair. Refusing to meet with the team and also possibly (probably?) the greatest coach in the league can't be instilling a lot of confidence into teams looking to sign him. This FA period is going to be nuts though. I predict that my Rockets crap out trying to shoot for Lebron and end up losing Chris Paul too.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Spurs fans, you guys still won 47 games last year without Kawhi. If you trade him it's not like you're gonna fall off a cliff. I mean, you're not gonna be a contender but it's not like anyone really will in the West aside from 3 teams if the Lakers get their guys. I'm sure this trade will net you a building block like Lonzo, Ingram, Kuzma, Jaylen Brown, Fultz, some high draft picks, etc.



RavishingRickRules said:


> Tbh, it's not a great look for Kawhi the way he's treating this whole affair. Refusing to meet with the team and also possibly (probably?) the greatest coach in the league can't be instilling a lot of confidence into teams looking to sign him. This FA period is going to be nuts though. I predict that my Rockets crap out trying to shoot for Lebron and end up losing Chris Paul too.


I don't know the entire situation but my perception is that Kawhi seems like a guy that's big on trust and I just don't think he trusts the Spurs or wants anything to do with the organization at this point. Don't even think he's worried about missing out on that supermax deal either tbh. If they were to ever hope for some kind of LeBron-esque return in 4 or 5 years down the line, I think they should just appease him and take the best deal they can get from the Lakers, which is guaranteed to net them at least one of those very promising young talents. Not that they _need_ to do that at all, but the Spurs have always came across as a high class player-friendly organization so we'll see.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

A potential LeBron and Kawhi driven Lakers team vs. a Kyrie and Gordon driven Celtics team in next year's NBA Finals is a wet dream. :homer

Not probable nor likely but a dream nonetheless. :lenny5


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Spurs fans, you guys still won 47 games last year without Kawhi. If you trade him it's not like you're gonna fall off a cliff. I mean, you're not gonna be a contender but it's not like anyone really will in the West aside from 3 teams if the Lakers get their guys. I'm sure this trade will net you a building block like Lonzo, Ingram, Kuzma, Jaylen Brown, Fultz, some high draft picks, etc.
> 
> 
> I don't know the entire situation but my perception is that Kawhi seems like a guy that's big on trust and I just don't think he trusts the Spurs or wants anything to do with the organization at this point. Don't even think he's worried about missing out on that supermax deal either tbh. If they were to ever hope for some kind of LeBron-esque return in 4 or 5 years down the line, I think they should just appease him and take the best deal they can get from the Lakers, which is guaranteed to net them at least one of those very promising young talents. Not that they _need_ to do that at all, but the Spurs have always came across as a high class player-friendly organization so we'll see.



Well to a degree I hope your right and the spurs can make a second round run. AT the same time I don't mind if the spurs put everyone good in the G leauge and traded everyone else who is old or not good anymore, like LMA, pau, patty, kyle Anderson. Tank and get a high draft pick. However tanking SUCKS epically in the NBA and the spurs have had a route where they avoided that. However it is a question if they can build a team that wins the title in the future without tanking, they had to in 1997 for year. This looks longer than that even 


What I am worried about is how bad will this taint the spurs in the eyes of future players that the spurs draft. Will this ordel pretty much make everyone when their contract is coming up want a trade or leave? Or can they redeem themselves. As a team as well run that cares about injury before, maybe everyone will be forgiving if they do things right again. Sadly I think frustration finally got the best of the spurs. Carried over from last year when he could not play vs golden state. Sadly it cost the team the star player a dude that so many here thought he was destined to be a spur. Now the team blew up, I hope the everyone will be willing to forgive the spurs for what has happend if they reform. 

I don't want the spurs to have murray on the verge of being a big time star and this team is ready to compete for a title and make a serious run of it and then he leaves or wants to be traded because of this ordeal. Same with derrick White. 

Hell I am on the verge of thinking if they cannot get those very good players then they should keep him and let him walk if it is just deng's contract. Sadly that may happen Kawhi may not want to go anywhere else but lakers. If they lose him now for just that I may have sadly keep him because when leaves in a year then hopefully the heat off the spurs will cool off. I am scared shitless of a clevland 2010 happening in SA, expect for the part about management blowing up. 

I feel like idiot fans will burn jerseys and ESPN will blow it up where people never forget and will bring it up every time the spurs are on the verge. Scary shit beyond just losing kawhi.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Well to a degree I hope your right and the spurs can make a second round run. AT the same time I don't mind if the spurs put everyone good in the G leauge and traded everyone else who is old or not good anymore, like LMA, pau, patty, kyle Anderson. Tank and get a high draft pick. However tanking SUCKS epically in the NBA and the spurs have had a route where they avoided that. However it is a question if they can build a team that wins the title in the future without tanking, they had to in 1997 for year. This looks longer than that even
> 
> 
> What I am worried about is how bad will this taint the spurs in the eyes of future players that the spurs draft. Will this ordel pretty much make everyone when their contract is coming up want a trade or leave? Or can they redeem themselves. As a team as well run that cares about injury before, maybe everyone will be forgiving if they do things right again. Sadly I think frustration finally got the best of the spurs. Carried over from last year when he could not play vs golden state. Sadly it cost the team the star player a dude that so many here thought he was destined to be a spur. Now the team blew up, I hope the everyone will be willing to forgive the spurs for what has happend if they reform.
> 
> I don't want the spurs to have murray on the verge of being a big time star and this team is ready to compete for a title and make a serious run of it and then he leaves or wants to be traded because of this ordeal. Same with derrick White.
> 
> Hell I am on the verge of thinking if they cannot get those very good players then they should keep him and let him walk if it is just deng's contract. Sadly that may happen Kawhi may not want to go anywhere else but lakers. If they lose him now for just that I may have sadly keep him because when leaves in a year then hopefully the heat off the spurs will cool off. I am scared shitless of a clevland 2010 happening in SA, expect for the part about management blowing up.
> 
> I feel like idiot fans will burn jerseys and ESPN will blow it up where people never forget and will bring it up every time the spurs are on the verge. Scary shit beyond just losing kawhi.


I think you're reading way much into it tbh. Spurs fans are just now experiencing what the rest of the league has lived with for the past 30 years. You guys had Robinson, then Duncan, then Parker and Manu who all stayed with the team from start to finish - that's not typical in the modern NBA tbh. Everybody else generally goes through the "will they stay or not?" anxiety every time a contract is up but for a long time the Spurs stars always went straight back to the Spurs. It's not going to destroy your team in the future, just lose your big player now. You still have Pop and a HIGHLY respected organisation with well-known good player relations. You guys will be fine on that regard.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If there is a silver lining to this it’s that hopefully with the right pieces the Spurs can go back to a more motion ball movement type offense rather than isolation. The post up with Aldridge offense is too dull and easy to defend.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What the hell did the Spurs do to Leonard that was so bad that he can't even meet with them face to face? The Spurs have been THE model for a successful sports franchise for the past 20+ years.

Kyrie did this same type of garbage last year

These "SUPERSTARS" come off as insecure children who don't even have the balls to look someone in the eye and tell them what's up. Not a good look for Leonard at all


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Spurs imploding? (jk) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008763775678205952


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Dr. Jones said:


> What the hell did the Spurs do to Leonard that was so bad that he can't even meet with them face to face? The Spurs have been THE model for a successful sports franchise for the past 20+ years.
> 
> Kyrie did this same type of garbage last year
> 
> These "SUPERSTARS" come off as insecure children who don't even have the balls to look someone in the eye and tell them what's up. Not a good look for Leonard at all


In order

They misdiagnosed his injury which matters when athletes only have so many years. 

They got upset he got a second opinion who found a quad injury of the initial bone bruise they said he had. A quad injury ended BArkley's career btw.

They had Parker and Ginobili take shots at him in the media. 

Pop took shots at him about ask Kawhi's people to the media when it came to questions about him. 

The supurs had a leak saying Leonard would have to convince them to give the supermax and the same leak pointed out how un spur like it was to ask for the max anyhow when Tony, Tim, and Manu never did. 

So they got the injury wrong which could have hurt him for a long time. They chose to screw his image in the media with other players saying they are tougher and played hurt. Pop chose to mention his uncle and people to the media when Leonard has not said a word to the press. They then tried to backhand pressure him into taking a pay cut because thats the Spurs way in his prime. 

Pop doesn't have little good soldiers anymore who follow him like drones. He has alienated Leonard, just like how Aldridge wanted out last summer. That speaks to what Pop and the Spurs aren't doing right


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rumor is spreading that the Cleveland Cavaliers are attempting to lure LeBron James back into the fold by aggressively attempting to land Kawhi Leonard. That #8 pick that they were so fortunate to score would certainly be moved, along with Kevin Love, to San Antonio. 

Problem with that is even after ditching Love the Cavs would be deep into the luxury tax. The Tristan Thompson and J.R. Smith contracts make Cleveland a rather unattractive destination for stars, even if James ultimately chooses to re-sign.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> In order
> 
> They misdiagnosed his injury which matters when athletes only have so many years.
> 
> They got upset he got a second opinion who found a quad injury of the initial bone bruise they said he had. A quad injury ended BArkley's career btw.
> 
> They had Parker and Ginobili take shots at him in the media.


This part I could see upsetting and even pushing him away.


wwetna1 said:


> Pop took shots at him about ask Kawhi's people to the media when it came to questions about him.


But this part I side with Pop. Kawhi was so distant he didn’t bother to show up and support the team. Hell, the only way they might have gotten to speak with him was through his people.


wwetna1 said:


> The supurs had a leak saying Leonard would have to convince them to give the supermax and the same leak pointed out how un spur like it was to ask for the max anyhow when Tony, Tim, and Manu never did.


Meh, “leaks” and “unnamed sources” are bullshit. Fake news is running rampant these days. Put a name to it(not saying you but whoever leaked it) and maybe I’ll give it some thought.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Rumor is spreading that the Cleveland Cavaliers are attempting to lure LeBron James back into the fold by aggressively attempting to land Kawhi Leonard. That #8 pick that they were so fortunate to score would certainly be moved, along with Kevin Love, to San Antonio.
> 
> Problem with that is even after ditching Love the Cavs would be deep into the luxury tax. The Tristan Thompson and J.R. Smith contracts make Cleveland a rather unattractive destination for stars, even if James ultimately chooses to re-sign.


Yeah, that's not gonna be enough for the Cavs to get Kawhi tbh. Spurs can easily get better deals from the Lakers, Celtics, 76ers etc....


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, that's not gonna be enough for the Cavs to get Kawhi tbh. Spurs can easily get better deals from the Lakers, Celtics, 76ers etc....


Agree. Maybe the Cavs would offer future draft picks as well, but they would seem to have only so many bargaining chips.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I think it would take the Cavs offering some future 1st rounders(2020 and beyond) and this Spurs wanting take the gamble Lebron bolts in 2019 and those picks become lottery ones.If Lebron tries to make a run with Kawhi in CLE I doubt it's enough to bolt them over GS/Hou(and maybe Boston)but they will be a playoff team making CLE 1st rounder's worthless as trade bait until Lebron leaves.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Spurs aren't trading Leonard to Cleveland. These rumors are fucking laughable.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Howard got traded on the same exact day last year. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009426530005643265


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Howard got traded on the same exact day last year. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009426530005643265


Would you wanna keep hold of his soft ass? Fuck Dwight Coward.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Gotta love the Dwight Howard World NBA Tour. Coming to an NBA market near you!


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Gotta love the Dwight Howard World NBA Tour. Coming to an NBA market near you!


I think it would be hilarious if he somehow got traded back to the Magic tbh.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dwight Howard for Timofey Mozgov? This is even worse than the KG and Paul Pierce trade.

Michael Jordan is officially the worst executive in the NBA. It's not even close.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Dwight Howard for Timofey Mozgov? This is even worse than the KG and Paul Pierce trade.
> 
> Michael Jordan is officially the worst executive in the NBA. It's not even close.


They got a couple 2nd round picks and cash too, but yeah... basically just for Mozgov. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dwight Howard should've never left Orlando.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers got the 39th pick from the Sixers. Makes me think they're definitely taking Gelo Ball.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

DONCIC TO DALLAS PLZ LET'S GO :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Denny Omega said:


> DONCIC TO DALLAS PLZ LET'S GO :mark:


I'm convinced Cuban looked at this thread.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Reports are the Nets and Dwight Howard are working on a buyout.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kinda meh on the Wendell Carter Jr. pick, but given MPJ's fall in the draft, maybe it was the right move. :toomanykobes


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

God damn Michael Porter Jr. goes ONE pick before Washington after his slide. :no:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> God damn Michael Porter Jr. goes ONE pick before Washington after his slide. :no:


Was hoping he'd slide all the way to the Bulls at #22. :lol

Guess I'm ok with Hutchinson though. They had the biggest needs at SF and C, and they got those in these draft for the most part. Just hope they pan out now.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I hate how safe Gar and Pax play the draft. Like you said, Chrome, the draft results are "meh". I wanted a big splash. Whether it was gambling on Porter, or trading up for Bamba or Doncic. I would have been irate if they took Trae Young. That's the only move I 100% did not want.

Carter is okay. We will see how he turns out. Seems like a role player. I feel like Dunn/Markannen/LaVine are all role players. Still don't see a star. I know the rebuild is only a year in.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> I hate how safe Gar and Pax play the draft. Like you said, Chrome, the draft results are "meh". I wanted a big splash. Whether it was gambling on Porter, or trading up for Bamba or Doncic. I would have been irate if they took Trae Young. That's the only move I 100% did not want.
> 
> Carter is okay. We will see how he turns out. Seems like a role player. I feel like Dunn/Markannen/LaVine are all role players. Still don't see a star. I know the rebuild is only a year in.


To be fair, a lot of people were meh on Markkanen a year ago, and now he looks like a future all-star. I'm willing to give GarPax the benefit of the doubt when it comes to these picks. Hopefully Carter Jr and Markkanen can mesh together.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Thought Boston getting Robert Williams at 27 was a good pick. Assuming he stays motivated which has been questioned at times


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Reports are the Nets and Dwight Howard are working on a buyout.


I wouldn't be surprised if he went to the Warriors or Cavaliers to be honest. I know he's been wanting to win for quite some time and this would probably be his best chance. 

I would be interested to see how he fits in with Cleveland. A duo of Love/Howard in the front court with Tristian Thompson coming off the bench would make Cleveland a nightmare to play against when it comes to rebounding. And even if he's not the rim protector he once was, he's still very good in that department. Cleveland desperately needs a legitimate center if LeBron decides to return.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

https://twitter.com/ShamsCharania/status/1011327953572163584

I'm thinking the Lakers will sign him.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Casey getting Coach Of The Year award. :wow


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011438471490072576
:lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Dwight Howard for Timofey Mozgov? This is even worse than the KG and Paul Pierce trade.
> *
> Michael Jordan is officially the worst executive in the NBA. It's not even close.*


Chris Wallace, a guy who thought that Jeff Green was worth a possible unprotected pick and gave an injured roleplayer a $94M contract, still has a job so no.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Pretty random trade for expiring contracts. Glad to see Gortat gone. Only saves us about $1 million but now we're in need of another center so... yeah. Rivers should give us quality minutes off the bench though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011752793042874368


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bookmark this! Good read all the way through. Indiana could be quietly strong players in free agency.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011963503245225984


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



> *Reports: LeBron James declines option for 2018-19 season.*
> 
> Move allows Cavs' superstar to become unrestricted free agent this summer.
> 
> LeBron James is apparently headed into unrestricted free agency this summer. According to multiple reports, James is declining his $35.6 million contract option for next season. The news was first reported via Twitter by Joe Vardon of Cleveland.com.
> 
> James had until 11:59 p.m. to express his intentions to the Cavs and his agent Rich Paul informed the team Friday morning, said the people who spoke to the Associated Press on condition of anonymity because the sides are not publicly commenting on moves ahead of free agency opening Sunday.
> 
> The three-time champion is now the most coveted prize in an NBA free-agent class that includes All-Stars Paul George and Chris Paul. Teams can begin negotiation with free agents at 12:01 a.m. Sunday.
> 
> The decision to decline the option for 2018-19 was expected by James because it gives him more options, which includes him re-signing with the Cavs, who can offer him a five-year, $209 million contract. James can also sign a short-term deal with Cleveland, something he has done each year since returning in 2014.
> 
> In 2010, he bolted for Miami and spent four seasons with the Heat, winning two titles, before returning home to Northeast Ohio.
> 
> While the decision may cause some anxious feelings in Cleveland, ESPN's Dave McMenamin reports (via Twitter) that James' decision to not opt in isn't a harbinger of the end of LeBron's time with the Cavs:
> 
> Had LeBron opted in, that would have been a bad sign for Cleveland -- it would basically have meant that his camp had a trade partner lined up. As it stands now, CLE is still in the mix. According to a Cavs source, the team's "Plan A, B & C in free agency is to keep LeBron"
> 
> David Aldridge of Turner Sports reports via Twitter LeBron's opt-out makes it harder for the Houston Rockets to acquire him this summer, but may help the Los Angeles Lakers in landing him.
> 
> James’s decision to opt out makes a potential trade with the Rockets less likely. It helps the Lakers, who would like to use their existing assets to make a Kawhi Leonard trade, and use their cap space to make James a max contract offer.
> 
> Additionally, reports ESPN's Ramona Shelburne (via Twitter), James' move helps other teams interested in him as well:
> 
> What LeBron deciding to go through with free agency does is remove some of the pressure on his free agent suitors with cap space like LA & Philly. Lakers in particular had been pushing to answer the Kawhi question before LBJ had to make this decision.
> 
> James said he’ll factor family into his next choice and there’s still a chance he’ll re-sign with the Cavs, who were swept by Golden State in this year’s Finals.


http://www.nba.com/article/2018/06/...nes-option-cleveland-cavaliers-2018-19-season

:mark:


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012761390191398914









Yeah..... ......he gone.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'd be kinda relieved if I was Gilbert tbh. Doesn't have to pay that MONSTER luxury tax anymore. This is also 100% the right move for LeBron. Let's hope no dumbass fans start burning his jerseys this time. 

My personal preference for Bron Bron would be Houston almost solely because I wanna see Paul get a ring (and James another of course) but that feels like such a difficult scenario with the all the trades they'd make to make. Not impossible though. LA and Philly have to be the 1 and 2, especially if either of them trade for Kawhi. Can't see him touching Boston and I don't really see any other sleeper team out there.


----------



## Channelocho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Honestly Lebron could to any team and they are going to become one of the most attractive teams for free agents to go to. My uneducated guess is that he ends up in Philly, as I think they have the money to get a couple of big time free agents, as well as the young talent.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Channelocho said:


> Honestly Lebron could to any team and they are going to become one of the most attractive teams for free agents to go to. My uneducated guess is that he ends up in Philly, as I think they have the money to get a couple of big time free agents, as well as the young talent.


Philly actually doesn't even have enough money to sign LeBron to a max deal right now. They'd have to trade either one of Bayless or Fultz to open up enough room. Not a hard task but still worth noting. The Lakers are the only squad that can actually sign him right off the bat (assuming he wants the full max at $35 mil a year) without having to jump through any hoops.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I'd be kinda relieved if I was Gilbert tbh. Doesn't have to pay that MONSTER luxury tax anymore. This is also 100% the right move for LeBron. Let's hope no dumbass fans start burning his jerseys this time.
> 
> My personal preference for Bron Bron would be Houston almost solely because I wanna see Paul get a ring (and James another of course) but that feels like such a difficult scenario with the all the trades they'd make to make. Not impossible though. LA and Philly have to be the 1 and 2, especially if either of them trade for Kawhi. Can't see him touching Boston and I don't really see any other sleeper team out there.


No burnt jerseys this time. He came back, busted his ass off, and made good on his promise to bring us a title. Plus, he'll probably continue to rep Northeast Ohio and do charity work for this region through his foundation. As far as I'm concerned, LeBron's done more than enough for us and he deserves to go wherever his heart desires* & do what's best for his career and his family.

And if any Cleveland fans get upset/angry when he leaves this time, they don't deserve to call themselves Cleveland fans.

(*my money's on the Lakers, btw.)


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Opens the door for him to sign with Dallas right off the bat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012828927268704257


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Report: Warriors will take longshot chance to recruit DeAndre Jordan.


> DeAndre Jordan did not pick up his option year with the Clippers, he is an unrestricted free agent. Most sources have him landing with the Dallas Mavericks, who tried to sign him three years ago, tried to trade for him days ago, and is clearing out cap space to land him.
> 
> But one suitor is going to make a longshot bid — the Golden State Warriors. From Marc Stein of the New York Times.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012907849607995393
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012908456901214208If you’re the Warriors, you take your shot. Why not?
> 
> While Golden State will not land Jordan, that $5.3 taxpayer midlevel is going to net them somebody of quality in what is a tight market. After the handful of big names at the top of the board getting max deals (LeBron James, Paul George, Chris Paul, etc.) there are a lot of good players on the market who are not going to get the money they expect — not that many teams have cap space, and a number don’t even have the full $9 million mid-level exception because they are too close to the tax line. For a good role player who can’t find the payday they hoped for, the Warriors are a chance to win and raise your profile.
> 
> One name I have heard tied to them: Jamal Crawford. That could even be for a league minimum deal, leaving the tax-payer midlevel for Golden State to add even more depth to their roster.


Source: http://sports.yahoo.com/report-dan-gilbert-told-people-180342358.html


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

As expected here. I imagine he'll probably opt out next year to try and get the money right regarding bringing Klay back. Or if Klay leaves, Durant will bounce like the snake he is. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013235503670415360
EDIT: Nuggets are gonna be in the damn tax if they can't trade Faried or Chandler.  Free agency has begun!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013255744760803328


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@AryaDark @Magic @Corey @SUPA HOT FIRE. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013266661741420544


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013275707970072583
As for DeAndre Jordan on the Dubs... Sure. Why not? :mj :lol He's good friends with :kd3 So the question becomes, how much of a haircut would he be willing to take in order to possibly win a ring? 

That :kerr contract extension! :mark: :mark: :mark: :curry


EDIT: Well... So much for the DeAndre Jordan possibilities, if this is to be believed... :lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013272267973947392
Warriors with Kyle O'Quinn would be awesome, though! :chefcurry

Of course we've been through this before with DeAndre Jordan and the Mavs. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

PAUL GEORGE STAYING WITH OKC, MY TEAM KEEPS MY BOY !!!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*This is good news that Paul George is staying int he Thunders. :mark*_


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Was just in L.A. for a week. So many "#PG2LA" purple and gold billboards and signs _*everywhere*_. :lmao Well, perhaps the Lakers can land LeBron, for whom there were purple and gold billboards and signs _*everywhere*_ in the entire L.A. area as well. :dray


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rockets keeping Paul, just need to make sure we keep Capela now and find a replacement for Ariza now he's going to Phoenix. Jordan going to the Mavs for a year, probably good for them but I still can't see them making the playoffs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Ariza is going to Phoenix is a pretty good move on the Sun's part. *_


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Startin' to think Lebron stays in Cleveland now tbh.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> PAUL GEORGE STAYING WITH OKC, MY TEAM KEEPS MY BOY !!!!!!


Ehh, until he demands a trade next year.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Startin' to think Lebron stays in Cleveland now tbh.


Yeah, don't see why LeBron would want to go to LA at this point.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Great deal for the Mavs. Only gonna have Dennis, Doncic, Brunson and probably Barnes, Powell (player options) on the books next season. All that cap space :banderas

Sad to see that McBuckets couldn't be brought back, He was great since the trade, shot around 50% from 3 :trips8

Roster is full of guards and big men now tho, need another wing or two if possible


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Love Paul George staying with OKC. Think it takes some real integrity to stick around when there's unfinished business and see what they can do as a core when the team took a big risk to trade for him. Now, the Thunder are gonna pay the largest luxury tax bill in league history next year when they're pretty much guaranteed to be a 3 seed at best so... yeah hope it works out.  Reading that the team would save an insane $91 MILLION if they stretched Carmelo or dumped his salary. Jesus christ!

LeBron's camp has advised Philly that they're not an option. Damn shame.

Rockets giving Paul the 4 year max was expected but my god... $40 million a year for someone in his mid 30's with an injury history at the worst times? Hope it works out for them. 

I like DJ getting 1 year with Dallas. He can get big money that he likely wouldn't get on the open market and they can see how he fits on the team. Next year they're gonna have a TON of money so they're gonna completely revamp that squad and probably look to sign him to a multi year deal with less money annually if they can bring in another guy or two.

Rudy Gay turned down a player option to stay with the Spurs and then just re-signed with the Spurs for like $1 million more a year. Ok then...

So much for Indiana being quietly strong players in free agency. Doug McDermott ain't takin you to the next level.

Thought Ariza would be going to a contender and doing some ring chasing but I guess not. Decided to go to the worst team in the league. :lol

What's this about? :hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013310609109192704


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lots of rumors swirling around the Sixers now. Looking to trade for Kawhi but don't wanna give up Fultz, still trying to bring in LeBron but can only talk to his reps, looking to trade Bayless, etc etc. Gonna be really interesting to see if they can do anything noteworthy with the money they have. Aparently the Spurs have set the mark at 2 players and 3 first round picks for Kawhi and that might be seriously way too much if he's not committed to re-signing.

Raptors brought Fred VanVleet back on a 2 year, $18 million deal.

Rockets bringing back Gerald Green on a 1 year deal and Marco Belinelli heading to the Spurs on a 2 year deal.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I cant believe we got Lebron! This shit feels surreal. I imagine Kawhi is coming next


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

BREAKING!!! He even signed long term :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013578036883742720


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron in the West!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I hope the Sixers make their play for Kawhi. I don't mind the Lakers getting LeBron. It makes things interesting for sure. But the Lakers getting LeBron and Kawhi, no thanks.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Congratulations, @AryaDark; and @Magic;! :kobe3


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn, he went to LA after all. :wow


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So obvious but people denied it all the way through because they hate the Lakers.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*My home state just landed Lebron James, the Lakers are going to be hard to beat this year and next year. :done*


----------



## y2prsn

Yes we finally have acquired the king Lakeshow is officially back!


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Luke Walton already taking Ls.

- Vic


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Congrats Celtics!!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Let's go throw a parade for LA fans apparently. You know those same Laker fans who were no where to be found the past ten years well 8 since the Lakers were relevant in the West. Yeah a little salty Lebron would rather play with the chumps in LA who I have no love for when it comes to players there vs my Sixers. Hey he did it more his family, don't confuse it other than that because the Lakers are far from even thinking they can compete the West. You might have one my favorite players in the game, but that mean shit when you have the people he's rolling with there. I hope my Sixers start to get on the Phones like stat and start talking to the Spurs hard the next few days and get a trade done, because Leonard whether he likes or not ain't going to the Lakers when they have say about it and he would be smart to go with a team that he could be the final piece for them and still not be all on him to get them over the hump.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Now you can cheer for THE GOAT, Magic :lelbron*


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Has the jersey burning started in Clevland yet? Even though the man gave you a championship in 50 years


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Now they sign KCP for 12 million. Very weird


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Credit to LeBron for managing to turn the warriors babyface. 

I know I can't wait for them to torch the lakers. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Kaizen said:


> Has the jersey burning started in Clevland yet? Even though the man gave you a championship in 50 years


Give a few hours and then we will read about Cleveland burning his jersey again. Just like last time he left their team for a another good one. :kobelol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

BktYLPdjLQo

*Stephen A called it a year ago and his doubters have to hold that :toomanykobes*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Goro Majima said:


> Credit to LeBron for managing to turn the warriors babyface.
> 
> I know I can't wait for them to torch the lakers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


WARRIORS were always face. :curry  :side:

BOOGIE probably going to the Lakers, too. :hmm:

I'm going to guess the Spurs trade Kawhi Leonard to the Sixers.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

And to think Cleveland had burned every LeBron jersey in creation the first time he left.....................:lol


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Even after the LeBron and KCP signings, I think the Lakers still have ~ $18 million to work with. Even more if they stretch Deng's contract or somehow find a way to trade him or buy him out or something. That could possibly be enough to get Boogie. He might have to settle on a one year deal if no one wants to take a risk on him long term.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Colin Cowherd said this would happen at least a 100 times, he had this genius theory about Lebron entering the mogul stage and he even made a song






Screaming A Smith :mj4


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Sad to see him leave Cleveland but I figured it was coming and at least this time there was no announcement show leaving people hanging.

Will be interesting to see him play with guys like Kuzma, Ingram, Ball, etc. Provived they don't trade some of those players to get Kawhi.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers may be just sticking with the same roster as last year and adding LeBron. Interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013588758908817409


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Lakers may be just sticking with the same roster as last year and adding LeBron. Interesting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013588758908817409


TRUST THE PROCESS :bron


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Leave the memories alone. Thanks King.










Also relevant:


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Gordon getting paid and staying put. Also more Kawhi news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013600987150475264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013578298281156608


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LEBRONTOROUAGE


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lance Stephenson, LeBron and Lonzo all on the same team :mark :mark


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> https://twitter.com/ShamsCharania/status/1011327953572163584
> 
> I'm thinking the Lakers will sign him.


Called it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

1 year, $4.5 million for Stephenson to the Lakers. Fucking LOL. :lol I love it.

Money's going quick for the Lake show. Can't see how they have any money to offer Boogie unless they somehow shed Deng's contract.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013582876271493121


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lance and LeBron on the same team/



HAHAHAAH



GOAT OFFSEASON


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Something seriously needs to be done about Luol Deng.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers playing the long game. Interesting. LeBron and Lance next year will be wild.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers are gonna need some more shooters with LeBron on the roster. They should consider JJ Redick.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm sure Dan Gilbert is very happy about this.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This team is bringing in everyone tonight! :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013619355098247169


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I think he'll be exposed on the Lakers. One thing the Warriors is good at doing is making average (if JaVale is that) players look good, I mean come on, it's easy to play defense when you have Durant, Draymond and Klay all on the floor with you.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON??????????



LeBron, Lance, Lonzo, Javale on ONE TEAM!?!?!?! :done


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Javale, no... :mj2


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Looks like the Celtics' path to the NBA Finals has just got easier.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wow...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013580488580173824


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for the first round of the Eastern Conference's playoffs next year.

Hornets vs. Pistons should be mildly interesting. :curry2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961654734552694786

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013588208834236416
LeBron is like Alonzo Harris in _Training Day_. "This NBA free agency shit is chess, not checkers!"


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

May be early and a bold call, but I can't see Lebron making another a Finals series again.

He can't put together a team to contend against GSW, Houston or Celtics and in a couple of years he is going to decline.

It's GSW, Houston and Celtics league now.


----------



## kristie wilson

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

i'm interested in seeing how everything develops now that LeBron is now in los angeles.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

no surprise LeBron going to LA. I never for a second thought he was going anywhere else.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Sixers fans burning more LeBron jerseys than Cavs fans is why you love NBA free agency, brothers.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Welp, the Warriors is about to get another ring next year and their own big competition is Lakers in their own freaking conference. Lebron is not going to be getting another ring, trying to be realistic here. :lol*_


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Welp, the Warriors is about to get another ring next year and their own big competition is Lakers in their own freaking conference. Lebron is not going to be getting another ring, trying to be realistic here. :lol*_


Eh, I'd say the Rockets are still the bigger threat to the Warriors in the West. Also gotta see what OKC does. But yeah, not sure Bron gets a ring in LA.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Eh, I'd say the Rockets are still the bigger threat to the Warriors in the West. Also gotta see what OKC does. But yeah, not sure Bron gets a ring in LA.


_*The Rockets did do well against the Warriors this past May in the semi finals with 4-3 total in their session of games. But with Lebron in the Lakers, that is why I said it will be a bigger threat, until you brought out a good point. OKC is questionable, hopefully they have Westbrook pass the ball a lot and not hog it. *_


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm still in shock. Insanely pumped LeBron is headed to LA. Kind of hoping we keep our core of BI and Kuzma in tact and don't trade for Kawhi. Let's see how it plays out and then hopefully he doesn't pull a PG and comes next summer. I'm just excited I'll be able to watch Lakers playoff basketball again.

Also very happy KCP is back for another year. Loved watching him play. Also my god Javale and Lance and Lavar all together. Combustible.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Give a few hours and then we will read about Cleveland burning his jersey again. Just like last time he left their team for a another good one. :kobelol


Stop this shit. BSPN caught a couple of fans burning his jersey's last time and decided to depict the whole fanbase as doing the same thing. There may be a couple drunk morons who do the same thing, but there's no way this is the sentiment right now.

The majority of people in Cleveland are grateful for our championship in 2016 that no one can ever take away. We knew good and well that even if he stayed in Cleveland, there is no way he would be able to get another one here with a Durant-led Warriors team out there. 

I think a lot of people will still root for Lebron because he made good on his promise. The best player in the world still played for Cleveland for 11 years of his career. We got to watch him every night make ludicrous plays that defied logic.

I wish the guy well in LA. I still don't think whatever moves they make can contend with the Warriors. He's now going to be compared to the Kareems, Magics, Kobes, and Shaqs out there. He's most likely not going to win a title, so what was it all for? To start his production company/acting career? To finally go to a giant market? It just doesn't seem like the best move

But whatever, he brought us the title in 2016. That night is one I'll remember for the rest of my life


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WE BACK


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WE BACK


 Bad move for Lebron.

1) He ain't winning shit
2) He's going to be directly compared to Kobe, Magic etc.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Emperor said:


> Bad move for Lebron.
> 
> 1) He ain't winning shit
> 2) He's going to be directly compared to Kobe, Magic etc.


He's been spending his entire career being directly compared to them :kobe


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> He's been spending his entire career being directly compared to them :kobe


 Obviously he's going to be scrutinized more now they can directly compare them (what they achieved for the Lakers). I don't know why I even need to explain this, there's literally discussions of this on most NBA shows...



> Wojnarowski: "LeBron as the first one in LA is a big risk for him. In LA you are judged on championships. The standard is what Kobe did and what Magic did. Lebron knows that and those are factors he will consider."


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013580661075140608


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WE BACK


WE SUFFERED THROUGH THE KWAME BROWNS AND ROBERT SACRES AND SMUSH PARKER’S GHOST FOR THIS BROTHER! DRINK DEEP INTO THE NIGHT AND EAT UNTIL YOU FATTER THAN A QUESTIONABLE LUOL DENG CONTRACT!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That is a remarkable fact that I learned a few hours ago, @AryaDark; only problem is, with the signing of LeBron James, Luke Walton is now the Lakers' assistant coach. :sad: :lol

Have to hand it to the Lakers, though. With the signings of LeBron, Lance Stephenson and JaVale McGeeeeeee, they have transmuted from Showtime to the Dream Team to, now, the Meme Team.

:done


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Emperor said:


> May be early and a bold call, but I can't see Lebron making another a Finals series again.
> 
> He can't put together a team to contend against GSW, Houston or Celtics and in a couple of years he is going to decline.
> 
> It's GSW, Houston and Celtics league now.


I wouldn't go that far just yet. There's still a very high chance Kawhi comes next year in free agency if they can't trade for him now and then they'd still have money to bring in another impact guy or two. These young kids are just gonna get better too so I think they're gonna be a real contender in time unless LeBron's skill set diminishes or he falls off a cliff with age.

Even as the roster as is right now it still looks way better on paper than the guys he had in Cleveland. Right now their ceiling is probably the 3 seed but ya never know.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Emperor said:


> Obviously he's going to be scrutinized more now they can directly compare them (what they achieved for the Lakers). I don't know why I even need to explain this, there's literally discussions of this on most NBA shows...


Yes, because those people are idiots.

Kobe and Magic spent their entire careers playing with the Lakers, on much better teams no less. LeBron is joining the Lakers who didn't even make the playoffs last season and with about one or two years left in his prime. No one apart from stupid people are going to actually scrutinize LeBron for not accomplishing as much in LA as Kobe or Magic. Those two won five rings for the Lakers. LeBron's contract doesn't even go five years.



AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013580661075140608


Gotta love the difference in outfits between these two.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> WE SUFFERED THROUGH THE KWAME BROWNS AND ROBERT SACRES AND SMUSH PARKER’S GHOST FOR THIS BROTHER! DRINK DEEP INTO THE NIGHT AND EAT UNTIL YOU FATTER THAN A QUESTIONABLE LUOL DENG CONTRACT!


How dare you sour the great name of Robert Sacre. Love that man. Also can't forget my man Ryan Kelly.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hope the Lakers dont let LeBron play GM like the Cavs did.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Yall out here talking about Kobe like we DIDN'T JUST GET LEBRON.


WE GET OURS.

WE GONNA GET KAWHI.

#17 is going to be so sweet. Go for that GOAT status LABron, we want it now. :bron


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can't believe the Lakers landed LeBron especially after missing out on Paul George. I was really disappointed by PG's decision but The King commiting 4 years more than makes up for it. 

Lakers are back! Magic and Pelinka go get Kawhi next plz


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Lakers renounce Randle and sign Rondo wtf.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The lakers are back:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013895633441296386
unkout


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



starsfan24 said:


> The Lakers renounce Randle and sign Rondo wtf.


Money. They needed to renounce Randle to keep their options open to add more pieces. Rondo isn't who he used to be, but he's still playing good ball and comes hella cheap these days.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I wanted Randle back but it does keep options like Boogie and Kawhi open. This team's personalities are something :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I cannot fucking wait for this madness. Stephenson, Rondo, LeBron, fuckin JAVALE, LaVar potentially in the background, the possibility of motherfucking Boogie Cousins. Good grief. 

I also would’ve liked to see Randle stay, but that was forever a long shot. Maybe it’s because I’m an eternal pessimist, but I don’t see Kawhi in LA this year, either.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So who exactly is going to shoot the ball? :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> I cannot fucking wait for this madness. Stephenson, Rondo, LeBron, fuckin JAVALE, LaVar potentially in the background, the possibility of motherfucking Boogie Cousins. Good grief.
> 
> I also would’ve liked to see Randle stay, but that was forever a long shot. Maybe it’s because I’m an eternal pessimist, but I don’t see Kawhi in LA this year, either.


The potential for personality inspired fireworks in that squad is actually amazing. :lol

I'd say it's more of a realistic take to assume that you won't get traded Kawhi, it would be massively out of character for the Spurs to facilitate that. I think Cousins is much more likely if I'm honest. And that wouldn't be a bad team at all in my estimation. I don't think they're all of a sudden going to dominate the west at all, but they should be very competitive.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Randle has the same agent as Paul George (who wouldn't even give the Lakers a meeting) and told the Lakers he didn't wanna be there any more apparently 

You can nearly predict what's gonna happen next just by who the agents are. Kuzma is signed to Klutch, so he won't be going anywhere, for example :mj


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



starsfan24 said:


> So who exactly is going to shoot the ball? :lol


JAVALE!



RavishingRickRules said:


> The potential for personality inspired fireworks in that squad is actually amazing. :lol
> 
> I'd say it's more of a realistic take to assume that you won't get traded Kawhi, it would be massively out of character for the Spurs to facilitate that. I think Cousins is much more likely if I'm honest. And that wouldn't be a bad team at all in my estimation. I don't think they're all of a sudden going to dominate the west at all, but they should be very competitive.


Pop and the Spurs would rather shoot themselves in the urethra than trade Kawhi to the Lakers. But we’ve seen how dangerous it can be to wait a year and think you’ll acquire a guy in free agency based on them saying they want to play there. Shit changes. Kawhi ends up in Philly and they make it to the Finals out of a weak Eastern Conference next season...does he leave that to head back out West? Is playing in LA more important to him than just not playing in San Antonio?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

We got Rondo.

We got LANCE

We got MCGEE

Oh my god, IM TROLLING INTO THE NEXT LIFETIME THIS SEASON. THIS IS SO GOOD. IT'S BEEN YEARS SINCE IVE BEEN THIS PUMPED. The internal screaming continues.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Pop and the Spurs would rather shoot themselves in the urethra than trade Kawhi to the Lakers. But we’ve seen how dangerous it can be to wait a year and think you’ll acquire a guy in free agency based on them saying they want to play there. Shit changes. Kawhi ends up in Philly and they make it to the Finals out of a weak Eastern Conference next season...does he leave that to head back out West? Is playing in LA more important to him than just not playing in San Antonio?


Pretty much sums up my beliefs on the matter too, though I'd also add that who's to say the Lakers could even clear that much cap room next year depending on the moves they make between now and then? They have to be in win-now mode, Lebron's still a human being and is on the clock before he starts to decline like all the greats before him. Do you hold off on getting a potential big piece like Cousins on the off chance Kawhi still wants to be there in a year's time? I wouldn't.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I love Rondo and had the immediate thought that if Lonzo was traded he'd be the perfect cheap replacement for a win now team. Just the guy that LeBron wants to play with. A high IQ competitor who wants to win and has a bunch of playoff experience.

On the contrary though, $9 million a year for a backup PG? Maybe Lonzo is gonna be out for a while with his injury? Maybe he'll be traded in the next couple days? Very interesting. This team needs a center. 

-------------

Other news not related to the Lakers, the Sixers brough back JJ Redick on a 1 year deal for $12 million. Good move for them. I don't see any big name going there this year at this point.

OKC got Nerlens Noel on a 2 year minimum deal. My Wizards missed out on him.  They also lost their best bench option from last year as Mike Scott signed a 1 year deal with the Clippers. Omggggg

Jazz brought back Derrick Favors on a 2 year, $36 million deal.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Julius to New Orleans.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



starsfan24 said:


> Julius to New Orleans.


For only 2 years, $18 million. That's one hell of a bargain. Apparently he asked to be renounced after it was made clear Lakers didn't want him long term. Love that signing for the Pels. Just need them to sign Boogie and agree to a sign-and-trade to DC now... :side:


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So what are the lakers doing here with the recent signings? Rondo getting picked up has people thinking Lonzo is getting traded :hmm:


Randle to the Pelicans


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Dub said:


> So what are the lakers doing here with the recent signings? Rondo getting picked up has people thinking Lonzo is getting traded :hmm:
> 
> 
> Randle to the Pelicans


I think it's either that:

A: They're getting the Kawhi trade so they're signing dudes to replace the pieces they're sending to the Spurs

B: They know they're getting nothing better so they're just trying to put together a team with a little more experience so Lebron has at least a few decent players on his squad. 

Not sure which though.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I hate the warriors so much. I swear i do


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:no Fuck this shit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013944303461134336


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ugh! Fuck this league. :lol


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What a play from the warriors :lmao

LeBron is never getting back to the finals. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao

Just shut it down.

This league is a joke.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well, no point watching basketball for a while. Shame my other sports teams all suck...


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> :no Fuck this shit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013944303461134336


At this point it's become comical.


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Boogie in the Bay. Five All-Star starting lineup.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That's got to be the weakest move ever.

Don't want to wish injury on a player or players but......


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Boogie took the biggest pay cut just to chase the ring. I guess in the end winning on easy mode is still winning. At this rate we’re gonna have real stars taking 1 mil just to play on the warriors. What a damn shame


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

At Demarcus going to the Warriors. :dead2

Smart move though, have a season to show you're healthy again and very likely get a ring, and then cash-out next off-season.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

congratulations on the 3 peat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013945339244527616


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

He signed for fucking NOTHING, god damn it this makes me so mad...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013946723142590464


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well wrap 2018-2019 up right now. At this point Lakers just wait for Kawhi. No point in giving up assets when there's zero point to the season.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> He signed for fucking NOTHING, god damn it this makes me so mad...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013946723142590464


Were there any other options though? Everybody's capped out pretty much, so he was looking at the exception anywhere he went I think.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

hno 5.3 mil 

Warriors are the monstars now 

Just give them the ring lol what’s the point of playing


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Warriors probably gonna get Dwight too. :mj4


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Well, this is good news to me since my team got another great player on their team. Welcome to Dub Nation DeMarcus Cousins. :kd3 :curry :klay :dray *_ @DesolationRow ;


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The NBA is a complete fucking circus at this point :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Were there any other options though? Everybody's capped out pretty much, so he was looking at the exception anywhere he went I think.


I don't blame the guy whatsoever tbh. He's never won anywhere he's been in the league. It just pisses me off greatly that this team somehow just keeps getting better and better. Why would anyone else even try at this rate? He could've gotten more money right now on a one year deal from the Lakers, Clippers, or Pacers but that doesn't matter now. He's got a marginal payday and an easy ring.

I _may_ also just be a bit salty because the Wizards badly need a big man and I really wanted that sign-and-trade...


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Warriors probably gonna get Dwight too. :mj4


Let's hope they do. Dwight Coward is great at fucking up a talented team's chances


----------



## Natecore

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I love the Warriors! :mark:

Take no prisoners! :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Let's hope they do. Dwight Coward is great at fucking up a talented team's chances


Even Dwight couldn't fuck this amount of talent up. Warriors the new Evil Empire lol.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Even Dwight couldn't fuck this amount of talent up. Warriors the new Evil Empire lol.


NBA teams just need to adopt a new strategy. Take a player who makes no difference in a game, put them in the game and have them break the nearest Warrior's nose. Fuck the fines and ejection, it's all good, takes a superstar out of the game and makes it winnable again.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Steph, Klay, KD, Draymond, Cousins are 5 all stars in one single team. RIP NBA League 2018-2019.

*_


----------



## Lawls

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fucking hell :lmao

:sodone


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



ObsoleteMule said:


> I hate the warriors so much. I swear i do





All Hope Is Gone said:


> Ugh! Fuck this league. :lol





JM said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Just shut it down.
> 
> This league is a joke.





AlternateDemise said:


> At this point it's become comical.





Emperor said:


> Boogie in the Bay. Five All-Star starting lineup.





ObsoleteMule said:


> Boogie took the biggest pay cut just to chase the ring. I guess in the end winning on easy mode is still winning. At this rate we’re gonna have real stars taking 1 mil just to play on the warriors. What a damn shame





Chrome said:


> At Demarcus going to the Warriors. :dead2
> 
> Smart move though, have a season to show you're healthy again and very likely get a ring, and then cash-out next off-season.





SpeedStick said:


> congratulations on the 3 peat
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013945339244527616





Corey said:


> He signed for fucking NOTHING, god damn it this makes me so mad...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013946723142590464





starsfan24 said:


> Well wrap 2018-2019 up right now. At this point Lakers just wait for Kawhi. No point in giving up assets when there's zero point to the season.





RavishingRickRules said:


> Were there any other options though? Everybody's capped out pretty much, so he was looking at the exception anywhere he went I think.





HiddenFlaw said:


> hno 5.3 mil
> 
> Warriors are the monstars now
> 
> Just give them the ring lol what’s the point of playing





BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Well, this is good news to me since my team got another great player on their team. Welcome to Dub Nation DeMarcus Cousins. :kd3 :curry :klay :dray *_ @DesolationRow ;





Buster Baxter said:


> The NBA is a complete fucking circus at this point :lmao :lmao :lmao





Corey said:


> I don't blame the guy whatsoever tbh. He's never won anywhere he's been in the league. It just pisses me off greatly that this team somehow just keeps getting better and better. Why would anyone else even try at this rate? He could've gotten more money right now on a one year deal from the Lakers, Clippers, or Pacers but that doesn't matter now. He's got a marginal payday and an easy ring.
> 
> I _may_ also just be a bit salty because the Wizards badly need a big man and I really wanted that sign-and-trade...





Natecore said:


> I love the Warriors! :mark:
> 
> Take no prisoners! :mark:





Chrome said:


> Even Dwight couldn't fuck this amount of talent up. Warriors the new Evil Empire lol.





BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Steph, Klay, KD, Draymond, Cousins are 5 all stars in one single team. RIP NBA League 2018-2019.
> 
> *_


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Bob Myers is acquiring NBA talent like The Borg in _Star Trek_... Warriors should come out to Vince McMahon's "No Chance in Hell" theme during team introductions. :lmao

Trying to put away my WARRIORS FAN cap for a moment, this move honestly makes a world of sense for Cousins. He's not going to be playing until Christmastime at the earliest in all likelihood. He's coming off of a major injury and will need to be eased into whichever system of whichever team he joins. This is a rebuild year, a pillow contract year so to speak, so why not go after a ring with the Dubs and then cash in a year from now, should everything go according to plan? The Warriors can treat Jordan Bell or maybe even Damian Jones (!) as the starting center for the first couple of months of the season and see how it works, then bring in Boogie and make sure he is eased into things and ready for the big show of the playoffs! :mark: 

I DON'T CARE HOW VILLAINOUS THIS MAKES THE WARRIORS. I SUFFERED THROUGH 18 YEARS OF NO PLAYOFFS. I SUFFERED THROUGH VONTEEGO CUMMINGS AND JIRI WELSCH AND STEVE LOGAN AND LATRELL SPREEWELL CHOKING P.J. CARLESIMO AND ADONAL FOYLE AND JOE SMITH AND TODD FULLER AND AND AND AND AND AND AND AND AND AND AND......

:mark: WARRIORS :mark: WARRIORS :mark: WARRIORS :mark:

From October 2016, but as relevant now as it was then... :curry2


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well, I guess it's easy to celebrate cheap wins and making the NBA pointless if you're on the team. At least we all know the Warriors don't deserve any place in the "GOAT" player conversation, what's the challenge in playing in easy mode?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

daryl morey do something damn it


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*










Ain't nobody beating this Exodia of a team :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :sodone


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Look, can we just cancel the 2018-19 season and give the Warriors another championship now?


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*FUCK THE NBA *


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Gotta give the Warriors credit. They're never satified.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Teams with the most cap space remaining:

Bulls: Up to $27 million
Hawks: ~ $20 million
Sixers: $17 million
Kings: ~ $17 million
Pacers: $13 million
Lakers: ~ $10 million

Best players left on the market:

Clint Capela (restricted)
Marcus Smart (restricted)
Isaiah Thomas
Tyreke Evans
Jabari Parker (restricted)
Jusuf Nurkic (restricted)
Zach LaVine (restricted)

For the LOVE OF GOD if we can just have some teams in the East maybe do... _something_ that would be cool. :lol


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Have fun getting people to tune in next season Silver. Thanks for ruining the league Durant. This period will be looked at as a black mark on the NBA.

This is literally like 1992 Dream Team actually playing a full season and playoffs


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Golden State felt threatened by LeBron going to the Lakers and felt the need to go get Boogie.

Can’t believe I said that with a straight face. Hahahahaha


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Golden State feeling threatened? :ha

The reason Boogie went to the Golden State Warriors is because no other team wanted him and his team coach didn't fight to keep him either. It's not always about Lebron James or any indication of feeling threatened. *_


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

people acting like a guy who blew out his knee 5 months ago is a world ending addition :kobe


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

“Y’all go pokin’ the bear and it’s his fault when you get bit.” 

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeit. I love Boogie and don’t really blame him for chasing a ring after coming off the injury, but it’ll be interesting to see just how little other teams really went after him. Don’t play that “nobody else wanted me so I HAD to go to the most stacked team in the history of basketball for a buck fifty” if other teams came calling. Just say you went a-chasin for a year and you’ll pick up that payday later.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Apparently the Celtics were the runner-up for Boogie, so yeah he was definitely looking to go to a strong title contender and no one else.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This is all building up to another NBA lockout which I can see happening as soon as next summer. the Warriors have now well and truly broken the league, and no team is gonna give up the house when most teams are going to be looking into tanking and building for future as opposed to taking on that juggernaut.

I also think there either needs to be a hard salary cap like the NFL has that will prevent low salary signings such as the DeMarcus Cousins to the Warriors signing, or the salary cap needs to be abolished completely. If stars in their prime can just circumvent it by taking minimums to create superteams, then there's just no point in a cap.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> “Y’all go pokin’ the bear and it’s his fault when you get bit.”
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeit. I love Boogie and don’t really blame him for chasing a ring after coming off the injury, but it’ll be interesting to see just how little other teams really went after him. Don’t play that “nobody else wanted me so I HAD to go to the most stacked team in the history of basketball for a buck fifty” if other teams came calling. Just say you went a-chasin for a year and you’ll pick up that payday later.


It's for leverage for next free agency.

No one wanted to pay him long term coming off an achilles. That might change if he's on Golden State and teams want him off of there so literally other teams can compete. as long as he's there no one has a chance so next summer someone will pay him just to get him off of there.

it's still fucking stupid, but oh well, Lakers werent getting Kawhi until next offseason anyways. :kobe3


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well, scratch the Clips and Avery Bradley off that list I made. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014011246851608577


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So he was low balled by teams and said fuck it, told his agent to call the Warriors. When is he expected to play? March?


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Still baffles me how the East as a whole has not been able to make any moves whatsoever to effect the landscape of the conference. The _only_ guys that have signed that mean anything are legit Ersan Ilyasova to the Bucks and Doug fucking McDermott to the Pacers. That's IT. The Sixers are still trusting the process and everyone else is fucking capped out. How the hell does LeBron finally leave the east and no one can do anything!? :lol Talk about one bizarre offseason.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hey now. The Magic re-signed Aaron Gordon. Let me tell you if he can bring the Magic what he brought in Uncle Drew then the Magic will be back in no time.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Dub said:


> So he was low balled by teams and said fuck it, told his agent to call the Warriors. When is he expected to play? March?


From Boogie himself:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013978112386715650
However: Reliable Sources™ contend that Cousins's timeline likely has him returning by December or January. So long as he is ready by the beginning of spring, though. :dray

Putting away the homer "Bob Myers is Gawd" blue-and-gold-colored glasses for a moment, it should be noted that as with all things, timing is always so important. The Warriors were set to pay Harrison Barnes loads of money and Kevin Durant, everything they could possibly need to exceptionally strengthen the team, was available. This offseason, lots of players who are free agents are sagaciously avoiding the Warriors because they know that their playing time is going to be reduced and consequently their stats will suffer (Tyreke Evans has been one of the more honest NBA free agents concerning this, not wanting to drop from about 20 ppg to 10 or 11 ppg, thus signing with Indiana rather than the Warriors). So the Warriors find a player whose stock had taken a hit due to cataclysmic injury, and, should he even be 60% of what he once was, he provides the Warriors with precisely what they could use, especially in the realm of rebounding which continually haunted the Warriors against both Houston and Cleveland in the playoffs, while fortifying their largely weak and too-many-chefs-in-the-kitchen-eating-up-valuable-roster-space Center position. 

So, some fortuitous timing for the Warriors has played its own role. Warriors fans would be wise to not look the gift horse of good luck and timing in the mouth.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fuck Boogie, hope he can't play this year. :no:


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Still baffles me how the East as a whole has not been able to make any moves whatsoever to effect the landscape of the conference. The _only_ guys that have signed that mean anything are legit Ersan Ilyasova to the Bucks and Doug fucking McDermott to the Pacers. That's IT. The Sixers are still trusting the process and everyone else is fucking capped out. How the hell does LeBron finally leave the east and no one can do anything!? :lol Talk about one bizarre offseason.


Because they don't need to, the one thing stopping most of their chances at getting to the finals just went West to not compete out there. The best off-season move for every eastern conference team was Lebron going to the Lakers. Besides, they're only competing over who will lose in the finals regardless :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


>


Bad taste in music as well as sports teams? I honestly thought you were more cultured than that


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Bob Myers is acquiring NBA talent like The Borg in _Star Trek_... Warriors should come out to Vince McMahon's "No Chance in Hell" theme during team introductions. :lmao
> 
> Trying to put away my WARRIORS FAN cap for a moment, this move honestly makes a world of sense for Cousins. He's not going to be playing until Christmastime at the earliest in all likelihood. He's coming off of a major injury and will need to be eased into whichever system of whichever team he joins. This is a rebuild year, a pillow contract year so to speak, so why not go after a ring with the Dubs and then cash in a year from now, should everything go according to plan? The Warriors can treat Jordan Bell or maybe even Damian Jones (!) as the starting center for the first couple of months of the season and see how it works, then bring in Boogie and make sure he is eased into things and ready for the big show of the playoffs! :mark:
> 
> I DON'T CARE HOW VILLAINOUS THIS MAKES THE WARRIORS. I SUFFERED THROUGH 18 YEARS OF NO PLAYOFFS. I SUFFERED THROUGH VONTEEGO CUMMINGS AND JIRI WELSCH AND STEVE LOGAN AND LATRELL SPREEWELL CHOKING P.J. CARLESIMO AND ADONAL FOYLE AND JOE SMITH AND TODD FULLER AND AND AND AND AND AND AND AND AND AND AND......
> 
> :mark: WARRIORS :mark: WARRIORS :mark: WARRIORS :mark:












Seriously, be as happy as you want to, but stfu about not making the playoffs in 18 years a decade ago. You just make an ass out of yourself even mentioning that at this stage with how many championships the Warriors have won. Feel free to celebrate, but complaining about previous suffering at this point is ridiculous.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Shit, The Golden State Warriors just went into Avengers mode in this free agents shit. *_


----------



## Natecore

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I think it says everything about Steph that the entire league wants to play on his team. Dude has revolutionized basketball with his shooting and now he can’t be stopped.

The underdog has become the Giant. 

Steph is a GOD! :mark:

At this point he is at least going to double the amount of rings Lebron has and possibly triple the amount!


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Natecore said:


> I think it says everything about Steph that the entire league wants to play on his team. Dude has revolutionized basketball with his shooting and now he can’t be stopped.
> 
> The underdog has become the Giant.
> 
> Steph is a GOD! :mark:
> 
> At this point he is at least going to double the amount of rings Lebron has and possibly triple the amount!


And yet he'll never be in the GOAT argument because he's playing on a team nobody can compete with. It'd be laughable for people to compare his career with almost any NBA legend because they actually had to work for their championships.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Seriously, be as happy as you want to, but stfu about not making the playoffs in 18 years a decade ago. You just make an ass out of yourself even mentioning that at this stage with how many championships the Warriors have won. Feel free to celebrate, but complaining about previous suffering at this point is ridiculous.


No Warriors fan in 2018 is complaining about previous suffering, least of all I. Complaining about previous suffering would entail a non-ironic airing of grievances, grievances which, with three championships this decade, are rightly only revisited to keep one's perspective during these proverbial salad days. In this instance it was done for the sake of humor, as I was riffing off of the song @Magic and @GOD OF CUNT were conducting only a few posts earlier as individuals who see themselves as long-suffering fans of one of the globe's most iconic and successful sports franchises in the Lakers--a viewpoint that I do not begrudge them; they are used to excellence, whereas being a Warrior fan I'm still wondering when this half-decade-long dream ends--but I understand how it is not such a laughing matter for some fans of other teams. _Mea culpa_.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

this is not excellence :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I wouldnt consider winning a championship with an All NBA starting 5 excellence either, but we know Warriors and the players are all about "the hardest road".


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Golden State feeling threatened? :ha
> 
> The reason Boogie went to the Golden State Warriors is because no other team wanted him and his team coach didn't fight to keep him either. It's not always about Lebron James or any indication of feeling threatened. *_


Holy shit, you can’t be serious. You think that Houston, LA, Boston, etc wouldn’t have paid him 5.5 million dollars? Don’t be such a mark. He’s just riding the western conference all-stars to an easy ring before cashing in next year. If I were an actual Warriors fan that had any idea the NBA existed before trotting out this ridiculously stacked super team, I’d feel dirty.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Holy shit, you can’t be serious. You think that Houston, LA, Boston, etc wouldn’t have paid him 5.5 million dollars? Don’t be such a mark. He’s just riding the western conference all-stars to an easy ring before cashing in next year. If I were an actual Warriors fan that had any idea the NBA existed before trotting out this ridiculously stacked super team, I’d feel dirty.


Yeah I agree with this. Most of the potential contender teams would've given him the exception if they knew that was remotely an option. Seems to me more like Boogie wanted big money, no teams were coming through with that so he said "fuck it then, I'll go to the Warriors for pennies and win an easy ship." And yeah, Warriors fans actually being proud of this "achievement" is laughable at best.


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> And yet he'll never be in the GOAT argument because he's playing on a team nobody can compete with. It'd be laughable for people to compare his career with almost any NBA legend because they actually had to work for their championships.


He should never be included in the GOAT argument regardless. He’s just a better version of his father playing in an era where you can’t breath on anyone without getting a flagrant called on you. He also can’t play defense to save his life.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Marvin Bagley III is one explosive player. Wonderfully impressive showing a few hours ago. 



RavishingRickRules said:


> Bad taste in music as well as sports teams? I honestly thought you were more cultured than that


Haha! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013945599941492736
I remember this. :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Steph out here talking about Boogie as the third Splash Brother. KD coming off two Finals MVPs is currently all in his burner accounts going off on the lil guy. The schism begins! #KDtoLA2019



KING JAMES said:


> It's for leverage for next free agency.
> 
> No one wanted to pay him long term coming off an achilles. That might change if he's on Golden State and teams want him off of there so literally other teams can compete. as long as he's there no one has a chance so next summer someone will pay him just to get him off of there.
> 
> it's still fucking stupid, but oh well, Lakers werent getting Kawhi until next offseason anyways. :kobe3


Yeah, he’s there for buttons (I mean, relatively speaking. 5 milly isn’t buttons but you know what I mean) this season, picks up a ring, shows everyone the injury hasn’t stopped him from being who he is, then next season he makes bank. I understand why he did it and it’s not on the Warriors to worry about how much everybody else is frustrated by it, but it probably makes 2018/19 a wash. It is what it is. 

I guess at this point the thing I’m most looking forward to this season is seeing how LeBron works with that young core, because right now I’d assume they’re not trading any of those pieces for Kawhi when it won’t make any difference anyway.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Steph out here talking about Boogie as the third Splash Brother. KD coming off two Finals MVPs is currently all in his burner accounts going off on the lil guy. The schism begins! #KDtoLA2019
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he’s there for buttons (I mean, relatively speaking. 5 milly isn’t buttons but you know what I mean) this season, picks up a ring, shows everyone the injury hasn’t stopped him from being who he is, then next season he makes bank. I understand why he did it and it’s not on the Warriors to worry about how much everybody else is frustrated by it, but it probably makes 2018/19 a wash. It is what it is.
> 
> I guess at this point the thing I’m most looking forward to this season is seeing how LeBron works with that young core, because right now I’d assume they’re not trading any of those pieces for Kawhi when it won’t make any difference anyway.


The way shit's going I wouldn't be surprised if Kawhi gets traded to the Warriors for Livingston, Jacob Evans and a Tuna sandwich. 6th man of the year!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Everyone on first stake saying this is good for the nba :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Imagine thinking that :maury


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> Everyone on first stake saying this is good for the nba :lol


Who are these jabronis on First Take though?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013580488580173824


While initially excited this was honestly and admittedly depressing for me to read.

Damn....

In overall these past recent days though....:allen 

Especially regarding Cousins. I still remember the initial hype about him and Davis were about to dethrone the Warriors and now he *joined* them instead. :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If I was an NBA owner right now, I'd try and get out of as many contracts as possible. Why bother paying luxury taxes when there's no way you can win? Bad for business. Stop signing free agents period until the Warriors break up, why bother? Be better off to ditch all your prime stars and keep low-money youngsters and let them play so you have a developed team by the time the title is up for grabs again.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Who are these jabronis on First Take though?


no idea but they prob had them on their because max and steven would of shit on the warriors etc.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

After much deliberation, I still think a healthy Celtic team has a shot at beating the Warriors. Cousins is obviously a supreme talent but I don't think people realize just how serious a torn Achilles is. Dominique Wilkins is basically the only player who tore his and remained the same player, pretty much everyone else had a significant regression. Not to mention Cousins was already a defensive liability at full strength. Granted, Boogie at 60% is probably still a better player than McGee or Zaza but I'm not ready to kiss the season goodbye just yet.

Word to Leia we still have hope :mj2


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The NBA has reached that point where in fantasy leagues you realize the rules have been so badly exploited by crafty individuals that you need to scrap the whole thing and start fresh. I'll check back in when that happens ie. probably never lulz.

This has nothing to do with being salty about my own team, I accepted years ago that my team wasn't on the list of teams that wins NBA championship, this has to do with the game being extremely broken beyond repair in its current iteration. Minor changes can not fix it.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Notorious said:


> After much deliberation, I still think a healthy Celtic team has a shot at beating the Warriors. Cousins is obviously a supreme talent but I don't think people realize just how serious a torn Achilles is. Dominique Wilkins is basically the only player who tore his and remained the same player, pretty much everyone else had a significant regression. Not to mention Cousins was already a defensive liability at full strength. Granted, Boogie at 60% is probably still a better player than McGee or Zaza but I'm not ready to kiss the season goodbye just yet.
> 
> Word to Leia we still have hope :mj2


Celtics are definitely a genuine threat if Kyrie Irving is healthy and ready to shoot the Warriors' lights out as he is wont to do. Brad Stevens and company also represent a potential headache-inducing insurgent foe for the Warriors coaching staff. Lots of chess would be played in that match-up. 

Just want an undervalued wing from somewhere, hoping to bring Kevon Looney back for $2.2 million (although I'm guessing he lands with the Clippers), and ready to see the fireworks!


@Corey: Dwight Howard is on the Wizards. 

Maybe not ideal but for all of the talk of Howard being a walking, breathing carcinogen, a big step up from Marcin Gortat on the court, at least.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Who are these jabronis on First Take though?


Stephen and Max are on in the afternoon because Wimbledon is on, just for this week.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The East actually made some moves today! :mark:

- My Wizards brought in Jeff Green on a 1 year deal and then... Dwight Howard(!?) for the MLE after he was bought out by the Nets. Kinda blows my mind. He's an instant upgrade over Gortat but god I haven't liked this guy in years. :lol Here's to hoping he shuts the fuck up and just plays defense, grabs boards, and catches lobs from Wall. I'm kind of excited about it but I'm hesitant as well. For a team that was already capped out, I honestly think we've made some rock solid additions with the money we had. Rivers, Howard, and Green all feel like very solid upgrades.

- Pacers signed Tyreke Evans to a 1 year, $12 million deal. I LIKE this. Very solid. We'll see if he can stay healthy.

- Nuggets traded Wilson Chandler and a 2nd round pick to Philly for pretty much nothing. The salary dump will save Denver about $50 million combined with the luxury tax.

- Warriors bringing back Kevon Looney for the 1 year minimum.

- Rockets signed Michael Carter-Williams for the 1 year minimum.

Also, you shittin me Lakers?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014287200027017216


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

FFS Lakers... fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Lakers turning this man down. fpalm*_


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What's funny about the Boogie situation is that the Lakers and Pelicans seemed to create it together. New Orleans made it fairly clear to Cousins according to most sources that they were interested in moving on from the "Two Towers" approach of Anthony Davis and Cousins together, and the word out of New Orleans over the last 24 hours or so is that Davis has been keen on all of the moves and non-moves the Pelicans have been orchestrating. If that is the case, Davis wants to play with Julius Randle. Meanwhile, the Lakers signed JaVale McGee and Rajon Rondo. Cousins felt dissatisfied with where he was between those two teams and reportedly made his own offer to the Golden State Warriors. Again, it's not easy picking apart all of the variegated narratives but it is nonetheless interesting. 

Anyway, happy to see KEVON LOONEY back in the fold! :mark: Most Warriors fans seemed depressed for a long while over Looney, believing that his play was so excellent (defensively) that there was almost no way he could be brought back for $2.2 million. It is surprising to me. Looney was switched on to James Harden and Chris Paul in the Western Conference Finals and he put together some tremendous defensive efforts. Looney will never be one of the NBA's better athletes but he is one fundamentally sound defensive force when healthy so, again, it's surprising that nobody else reeled him in for quite a bit more money. Maybe some team(s) did try; the Clippers seemed to, but, in any case, happy to have him back! :dray


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014147806460669952


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014300795410567168
Oh, wow. That deal is even better for the Warriors! :done :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron has been with LA for a week and they've already proven themselves to be more incompetent than the Cavs. As big of an idiot as Dan Gilbert is, he would have been all over Cousins if he was offering his services to the team as long as he could afford him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

yall literally believe every rumor you read, eh?


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Interesting move from Lonzo...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014622318990118913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014604316412264448


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Laker Shitshow fuckery has already begun to deliver 


Lonzo :lmao


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Its a risk with Cousins, I really dont think a player can be the same after an achilles injury.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It’s a risk for every team in the league bar Golden State, basically. In some ways, if you want to stretch it to this, it’s a risk for Boogie as well. They’ll win the title without him anyway (I mean, prolly), but you know people will be ready to jump all over him the first sign of any perceived fuck up. Question his character, how he can be assimilated into a “winning culture,” how he might never be who he was again after the injury, all that bulljive. 

I think he’ll mostly be fine and in 2019 pick up about quadruple what he’ll be on this season, but you can see why other teams were hesitant to pull the trigger.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> Golden State felt threatened by LeBron going to the Lakers and felt the need to go get Boogie.
> 
> Can’t believe I said that with a straight face. Hahahahaha


I'm a Cavs fan and supported LeBron in the time he was a Cav. However LeBron led Cavs won a single game in the past two finals vs GS. They aren't scared. 

Now the Lakers have the LeBron and the Meme Gang with Lonzo, Stevenson and McGee.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Spot fucking on :lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014501863679553537


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*These free agency stuff in the last few years has been gold due to the drama and whatnot. :lol*_


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Pacers with another really solid signing. Keeping their bench strong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015250921859768321


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Melo parting ways with the thunder, I wonder where he will end up...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Pacers with another really solid signing. Keeping their bench strong.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015250921859768321


I'm excited for the Pacers but I feel for the Knicks. Quinn is an underrated gem of a player.

Will be interesting to see if he and Oladipo can evolve a great chemistry on the court.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Buster Baxter said:


> Melo parting ways with the thunder, I wonder where he will end up...


plz no


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers need to stay away from Carmelo. Let him go to Portland or something to try and keep Dame happy. Or hey if Houston wants him maybe he won't miss like 18 3's in the playoffs. :lol


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Really hope the Lakers stay far away from Melo. His time is up and its been proven that his iso heavy style of play is pretty ineffective


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I agree Melo is fucking cancer, he's done at this point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Westbrook got him open looks and he still just bricked everything. Man is a below average bench player that no team should realistically want.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If they get it done they'll save 100 Million and I expect a Trade, because they aren't doing a Buyout of course so what if he gets his way to LA somehow in a Trade? It their really a market for Carmelo these days?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Tony Parker signs 2 year deal with Charlotte.

End of an era :mj2


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Didn't think that would ever happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HoHo said:


> If they get it done they'll save 100 Million and I expect a Trade, because they aren't doing a Buyout of course so what if he gets his way to LA somehow in a Trade? It their really a market for Carmelo these days?


*Buying him out would still save them 100 million. The Lakers can probably get him for pennies on the dollar since he's viewed as a team cancer. I still think he can be great with LeBron.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

_*Lakers I like you and respect the hell out of your team plus coach. One advice. Don't put Melo on your team. The man is going to be cancer to your team and brings nothing towards your table. Just a level step average below on the totem pole. I'ma put my hands together and pray that they will be smart. *_


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Goro Majima said:


> Tony Parker signs 2 year deal with Charlotte.
> 
> End of an era :mj2


Sad. Did not want to see that happen.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015009189884768257
Windhorst and others are reporting precisely the same. 

Sounds like the Rockets are low-balling him rather severely.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Fuck the Spurs. I hope they suck for the next 10 years minimum. Disrespectful ass fanbase that thought they were the "best organization in sports" because of a 2 decade run like that has anything on the Lakers. Couldn't even repeat and they were our bitches while Duncan was in his prime. Good riddance. 




BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Buying him out would still save them 100 million. The Lakers can probably get him for pennies on the dollar since he's viewed as a team cancer. I still think he can be great with LeBron.*


No, he can't be great with anyone. That man is a bum, how are you not caught up on this yet? He bricked open looks all last year, he has no place anywhere near the Lakers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING JAMES said:


> No, he can't be great with anyone. That man is a bum, how are you not caught up on this yet? He bricked open looks all last year, he has no place anywhere near the Lakers.


*The Lakers have already expressed interest in him, as have the Rockets and Heat.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I seen it.

I don't want it. I told you the breh was trash well over a year ago and you didn't listen. Do you want to see the King fail due to Melo? I thought you were a fan. :no:


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Lakers absolutely need shooters on their team as they are presently constituted. 

Does not mean that Melo is the answer but given their situation it's not shocking that they're interested.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> The Lakers absolutely need shooters on their team as they are presently constituted.
> 
> Does not mean that Melo is the answer but given their situation it's not shocking that they're interested.


Ingram shot 39% last season from deep. Him/Kuzma/Hart all should improve with more open looks from James and Lonzo even did well in stretches when given open looks. While it is a weak point for the team, people are also completely ignoring improvements that could come from our 1st/2nd year players.

Melo is garbage. He has no benefits to offer anyone.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Don't disagree that some improvement from the younglings in the realm of shooting will doubtless come, and LeBron serving as facilitator will doubtless greatly spur that progression. Ingram and Kuzma in particular have already made major strides in this area as you note, @KING JAMES;.

Melo is probably totally done at this point. Will be interesting to see which team brings him aboard and what they do to try to maximize his last remaining strengths, if they do exist in 2018-'19. The Lakers are probably not the right fit in that area. Guess it would be helpful to know what LeBron thinks. :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

After that bullshit from Monday, I want Melo on Golden State just so he can fuck them over.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Melo was hitting the fucking backboard on wide open shots last year :lmao :lmao :lmao

I can see him ending up on the rockets, if he actually had anything left, his post up playstyle could have benefited that team.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I would honestly laugh if Melo ended up on the Rockets just because I'd want to see/imagine Mike D'Antoni's reaction. 

"I quit the Knicks to get away from this motherfucker and he shows up here?!" 

:lmao

For that reason I have trouble seeing it happen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If Melo still wants to be Melo (or still thinks he CAN be Melo (narrator: “he cannot”)) he’ll go somewhere that’ll let him throw up a trillion bricks a game. Or Houston, because there he’ll throw up SIX trillion bricks a game whether D’Antoni wants him to or not. 

He should therefore go to Houston. 

Or anywhere but the Lakers. 

But definitely Houston.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*












> Well, THAT didn't take long ...
> 
> LeBron James hasn't played a minute for the Purple & Gold yet ... but that hasn't kept him from getting the Kobe Bryant treatment ... getting a MASSIVE mural in the streets of L.A.!!
> 
> Just days after announcing his decision to bail on Cleveland again, King James has been painted on Baby Blues BBQ in Venice ... donning his new threads and trademark stare.
> 
> We're told the artist behind the mural is Jonas Never -- who just completed a piece for the late Anthony Bourdain -- with the help of fellow artist Menso ... and it took about 12 hours to complete.


http://www.tmz.com/2018/07/06/lebron-james-mural-los-angeles-lakers/

:damn


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015385371411034112
Not sure if I want the Bulls to match or not. :hmm:


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Heat sounds good for Melo. They're already a team that's in the luxury tax without a superstar to show for it and they're still a playoff team so why not let Melo head down there and be _the_ guy for a season. Hell, bring back Wade a year and they can have fun together. :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015385371411034112
> Not sure if I want the Bulls to match or not. :hmm:


You don't.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

RFA's starting to get offers now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015400519852965889


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING JAMES said:


> I seen it.
> 
> I don't want it. I told you the breh was trash well over a year ago and you didn't listen. Do you want to see the King fail due to Melo? I thought you were a fan. :no:


*Melo was garbage last year. I don't deny facts. However, I truly do believe LeBron would bring out the best in him, as he does with most of his role players. The Thunder had no chemistry. 

Btw, ESPN is reporting that Damian Lillard is open to be traded to the Knicks or the Lakers. Could y'all imagine Kawhi, Lillard, and LeBron on the same team? :banderas*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Let Lebron bring the best out of Ingram/Hart, Fuck-a-Melo.

For real though, Ingram has two way superstar potential. Developing him is far more important than anything else, especially since this season is a lost cause anyways. We will then have a core of Lonzo/Ingram/Kawhi/Lebron if Kawhi signs next year with good depth too.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

There's so many rumors going back-and-forth with Kawhi. One day it's "Kawhi doesn't wanna go to the Lakers anymore to be 2nd fiddle to LeBron" then it's "Kawhi is now even more motivated than ever to get the Lakers to play with LeBron" and then "Kawhi is now more open to being traded to the Clippers since LeBron is the face of the franchise for the Lakers" etc etc etc. I honestly have no idea what happens with him this summer (if anything at this point). I'd just be really careful if I was Magic because everyone thought it was a foregone conclusion that PG was coming to the Lakers and then the OKC trade happened and here we are. If Philly or Boston decides to trade for him and he feels welcomed there... never know.

Aside from that, more RFA news. Bulls are gonna match LaVine and this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015433726359044096


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Kings and Bulls in a duel over which team is run more poorly these days vis-a-vis- the struggle over LaVine.


Meanwhile, news closer to home, @AryaDark; (for the BIG BLUE and love-of-Coach John Calipari connection), @BTheVampireSlayer; @Stax Classic; @BOSS of Bel-Air; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015438090846867457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015436642235006976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015436509044854784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015435481637531649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015435961679769600


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Yeah @desolationrow there's no reason for him to rush back with an achilles injury when the team is perfectly capable of winning 63 regular season games without trying their best. *


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> The Heat sounds good for Melo. They're already a team that's in the luxury tax without a superstar to show for it and they're still a playoff team so why not let Melo head down there and be _the_ guy for a season. Hell, bring back Wade a year and they can have fun together. :lol


It amazes me how bad Carmelo is. I've never seen a man who once received an MVP vote be this bad for a team. Even Allen Iverson wasn't this detrimental to a team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING JAMES said:


> Ingram shot 39% last season from deep. Him/Kuzma/Hart all should improve with more open looks from James and Lonzo even did well in stretches when given open looks. While it is a weak point for the team, people are also completely ignoring improvements that could come from our 1st/2nd year players.
> 
> Melo is garbage. He has no benefits to offer anyone.


Now that goat James is a Laker is he better than Kobe now?


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wtf is this? What was the purpose of this trade? :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015764330061672452


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Wtf is this? What was the purpose of this trade? :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015764330061672452


Think Chicago just did it to dump Grant's salary.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah @desolationrow there's no reason for him to rush back with an achilles injury when the team is perfectly capable of winning 63 regular season games without trying their best. *


Correct, no reason for Boogie to rush things. 
@BTheVampireSlayer; @Stax Classic; 

Warriors set to sign Double J, Jonas Jerebko...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015631865900945409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015650224067563520
If you would like to read more about this move, check out this excellent piece over at the SB Nation website for the Warriors, "Golden State of Mind": http://www.goldenstateofmind.com/20...golden-state-warriors-will-sign-jonas-jerebko

Jerebko seems like a fine fit, especially considering how hot his shooting corner three-pointers was this past season. Hope to see more of that from him. Another big who provides the Warriors with the sort of spacing they love to have, this feels almost ideal in terms of a pickup. 

Just want one more wing player now and I will feel like the Dubs are set for the upcoming season.  

Also, a good point here concerning the signing in a tweet that, like those "Woj bombs," was embedded in the linked article:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015640488471195648
:mark:

Of course, this almost assuredly means that David West and Zaza Pachulia are gone. You were both good soldiers and consummate teammates, fellas. Zaza was a terrific banger and brutish enforcer type who always noticed little nuances in games and provided plenty of advice to younger players. And I'll give Mark Jackson--I think it was?!--credit for pointing out that little sideline bit of Steve Kerr briefly being furious with the shot selection of :klay and preparing to confront Klay about it and David West just standing up and telling Kerr, "I've got this," before sitting down with Klay for a couple of minutes.  Godspeed, gentlemen, you were great Warriors. 

Also, @RetepAdam.; Jordan Bell has been good for anywhere between four and half a dozen highlight plays per Summer League game thus far. Obviously the Summer League is the Summer League but it's nevertheless deeply encouraging to see him continue to spread his proverbial wings and fly. He seemed to get the proverbial "big head" late in the regular season and found himself in the doghouse with Warriors players and coaches alike through the first couple rounds of the playoffs as a result but he gobbled up his slice of humble pie and appears to be on the right track now after an impressive showing in the Finals. Go Jordan go!


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Wtf is this? What was the purpose of this trade? :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015764330061672452


Orlando saves a little bit of money and gets to take a flier on Grant; Charlotte gets a more useful player with a bad salary, then sheds Stone's contract cause they're up against the tax; Chicago saves some money, which they sure love doing.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Orlando saves a little bit of money and gets to take a flier on Grant; Charlotte gets a more useful player with a bad salary, then sheds Stone's contract cause they're up against the tax; Chicago saves some money, which they sure love doing.


The money difference is so miniscule though. Whole thing just feels like a wash to me, but Orlando does need guards so at least them getting Grant makes sense. They were supposed to be signing Isaiah Thomas any day now. Still waiting on that.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> The money difference is so miniscule though. Whole thing just feels like a wash to me, but Orlando does need guards so at least them getting Grant makes sense. They were supposed to be signing Isaiah Thomas any day now. Still waiting on that.


I always say "It's not my money." :shrug


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Sooo where's IT going? Lol


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bucks signed Brook Lopez to a 1 year deal for $3.4 million. Hell of a step down from the $22 million he made last year. 



raymondisgood said:


> Sooo where's IT going? Lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015760249276583939
Unless they really lowballed him, I think he should've gotten a deal done there. His market is pretty non-existent and Orlando would've been the perfect spot for him to go in and try to get back to what he was in Boston. Oh well.


----------



## DELETE

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Dub said:


> Its a risk with Cousins, I really dont think a player can be the same after an achilles injury.


Warriors are not risking anything wtf lmao.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Supposedly Chris Paul is endeavoring to recruit Melo to the Rockets. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016056429067857920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016122401988403200
Still looking forward to D'Antoni's reaction to Melo joining Houston. :lmao

Maybe he'll say, "Now I throw out the ultimatums, Melo! _Bwahahaha_..."

Rockets and Clint Capela are apparently still far apart. 
@KING JAMES; and @GOD OF CUNT; and other Lakers fans all praying that Chris Paul can recruit ala his nemesis :curry2 right now. :lol


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Recruiting that 10th man of the year Carmelo is a mistake. 

Thunder last season had their big three each almost averaging 20 shot attempts per game which is lolwtf. You don't see that in a non broke team. Not even GSW play like that. They were constantly cutting into each others rhythm and flow. Most nights 2 out of the 3 played bad. In some nights, all 3 played weak af. 

CP3 should know better.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Rockets and Clint Capela are apparently still far apart.
> @KING JAMES; and @GOD OF CUNT; and other Lakers fans all praying that Chris Paul can recruit ala his nemesis :curry2 right now. :lol


It’s looking good, brother! 

This feels like it either has unmitigated disaster or “well hey, that actually went way better than we thought it would!” written all over it. Nothing in between. I think at this stage in Melo’s career the only on-court personality that’s likely to rein him in a bit is LeBron. I’m not sure Paul is. D’Antoni sure isn’t. 

If Houston end up losing Capela and bring in Melo that is...a thing I don’t think very many people would’ve expected to happen.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Why is CP3 trying to sabotage his own chances at winning a title? :sodone

Harden needs to step in here and put a stop to CP3's madness


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Quite so, @GOD OF CUNT; quite so.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016444084725035008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016445597266558977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016446396977725442
:sodone :sodone

The Houston Rockets are having a miserable offseason. Losing Trevor Ariza was significant, but losing him and Mbah a Moute is something beyond significant considering how important they were to the Rockets in floor spacing as well as wing defense in 2017-'18. 

Looks like they're determined to land Melo, though.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017163022794665984


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The chances of the Lakers making it to the conference finals jumped up significantly.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bron Goes Hollywood: http://variety.com/2018/film/news/lebron-james-new-movie-body-swapping-comedy-1202863347



> LeBron James in Talks to Star in Comedy (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> By JUSTIN KROLL
> 
> LeBron James, scribe Steve Mallory, and James’ SpringHill Entertainment have sold an untitled comedy pitch to Paramount Players, with the NBA icon in early talks to star.
> 
> SpringHill and Mallory have been developing the film for several months. Mallory would pen the script.
> 
> James would produce with his SpringHill partner Maverick Carter. Jamal Henderson and Spencer Beighley will oversee the project for SpringHill. Ali Bell and Gabby Canton are handling the project for Paramount Players.
> 
> This would mark James’ second big-screen role; he previously played himself in the Judd Apatow comedy “Trainwreck.”
> 
> The sale comes on the heels of James signing a four-year, $154 million contract to join the Los Angeles Lakers — one of the biggest sporting deals in NBA history.
> 
> Although James has been busy cementing himself as one of the best basketball players of all time, after just competing in his eighth straight NBA Final, the multi-hyphenate has also been engaged in the film and TV worlds. His company recently sold the spec “Hustle” to Legendary Entertainment, with James producing with Roth/Kirschenbaum. That project allowed him to become a member of the Producers Guild.
> 
> He is also a producer on the New Line remake of “House Party” as well an exec producer on the Netflix limited series “On Her Own Ground,” starring Octavia Spencer.
> 
> Mallory is best know for his screenplays, working with Melissa McCarthy on the Universal comedy “The Boss” and her upcoming New Line comedy “Super Intelligence.”
> 
> He is represented by WME and Ziffren Brittenham. Mallory is repped by ICM Partners, MGMT Entertainment, and attorney James Feldman.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This Leonard to Toronto rumor, I am okay with the Raptors swinging for the fences this upcoming year and then having to do a rebuild.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

^^ Was just about to post that. First though:

- Heat re-signed Wayne Ellington to a 1 year deal for $6 million. They're now officially in the luxury tax.
- Isaiah Thomas finally has a team. Denver signed to him a 1 year deal for the vet minimum. YIKES. Gotta feel bad for the guy when he was a serious MVP candidate 2 years ago who gave his heart and soul to Boston. Denver is building a really competitive team that _should_ be in the playoffs, but ya gotta think if IT went to Orlando he certainly he could've gotten more money and more playing time? Oh well.

Now for this... :hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017553886935175168
Boston would still be the favorite imo. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

DeMar Derozan would probably be a terrific fit for this present San Antonio Spurs roster. Yes, losing Kawhi Leonard would sting but I am expecting the Spurs to be a scrappy, competitive team even with him gone. 

Leonard on the Raptors makes Toronto a fascinating team to watch. Of course, Leonard's health at this moment in time seems to be something of an enigma, but for a moment assuming that he can recapture the magic he boasted before the injury, he would provide the Raptors with far greater versatility than they have had... It also puts the Raptors into the conversation with the Sixers and the Celtics, potentially, as three possible powerhouses in the East.

Furthermore, with LeBron James finally out of the East, the Raptors should feel like they have to give it a shot, if for no other reason than they have not experienced this scenario with LeBron, their nemesis, their _bête noire_, out of the East. 

@Corey; so true about Isaiah Thomas. Late last summer/autumn he was saying, "I deserve it," concerning a max deal, and here he is, mid-July 2018, having to accept a veteran's minimum deal with Denver. Not sure if we have seen such a steep fall like this in a long time. As you note, the Nuggets should be a playoff team, but still, has to be disappointing for IT.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/017622017393086464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017622248327340042

Then there's this. :lol :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017150648985382912


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Nuggets unloaded Chandler, Faried, and Arthur (combined $34 million in salaary) this offseason basically in exchange for Isaiah Whitehead in order to sign Jokic to the max and stay under the luxury tax. You're telling me all they had to give up that had any real value to dumping all those expiring deals was _just_ next year's 1st rounder? :done

And you're telling me they drafted Michael Porter Jr. 14TH OVERALL and don't even really need him to play this year? :done

AND they signed Isaiah fucking Thomas to come off the bench for the vet minimum?? :done

WOW


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Denver making big moves. 


Warriors looking at Rodney Stuckey for depth. Doesn't seem like an especially compelling fit but he does exhibit decent overall basketball IQ and has always been a fairly effective slasher. Of course we are talking about the 14th or 15th spot on the roster. Hoping Pat McCaw comes back as it seems like he will. Injuries have piled up for Stuckey, too. From all of the Pistons and Pacers games I recollect, he usually took some disadvantageous, low-percentage shots (he was one some bad Pistons teams which goes to explain that a bit), which doubtless dragged his FGA% down, but on the whole he seemed to be a pesky competitor.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Raptors trading for Leonard has nothing to do with getting them in any competitive conversations. Of course they will make the playoffs with or without the trade. Of course they will have one of the better records in the East with or without the trade. Of course they will make an eastern conference final at best with or without the trade. It's all about aligning with the rest of the expiring contracts next year to be in a a position to have no money on the books in 2020....... so they can build another team that isn't on the list of teams that wins NBA championships. Count me not intrigued.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Nets were involved in another trade last night too. What are the Hawks doing with Lin, Schroeder, and Young on the roster now? Gotta think Schroeder gets traded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017640491867832325


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm really surprised at the lack of coverage of Lebron's basketball career demise. 

This man just bought a house and enrolled his son in an LA school a year ago, signs with LA asap with no meetings from any other team, signs long term deal(the longest Lebron commitment I can remember) without any Kawhi or PG13 or any superstars guaranteed and went about his TV business promising shit to the Lakers/Magic Johnson. 

This man is waving the white flag at us bro.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Yeah looks like LeBron is no longer in win now mode. I actually thought he would never sign a 4 year deal again, but this is clearly about living in LA.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I still think LeBron will finish with at least one more championship. He has the capability of possibly getting another MVP this season with the young players around he'll have to help elevate, but it's likely his last shot at that. Signing a 4 year deal though gives Ingram (20), Lonzo (20), and Kuzma (22) plenty of room to grow and develop into top tier players to help him get past Golden State. Adding a healthy Kawhi or Boogie next season will help even more.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bulls getting close to signing Jabari Parker. :hmm:


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Bulls getting close to signing Jabari Parker. :hmm:


They got a thing for ACL tears or something?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Big Bron Bron WILL win MVP next year, no way he doesn't barring some injury.



Corey said:


> They got a thing for ACL tears or something?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@Chrome; I hope this one works out for you, but idk what your franchise is doing man.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018166120451334144


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> @Chrome; I hope this one works out for you, but idk what your franchise is doing man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018166120451334144


It's a 2-year deal with a team option in the 2nd year, so if it doesn't work out, we can cut him after a year. If he does stay healthy and can be productive, suddenly we have another young piece in our core that we can possibly lock up long-term.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> It's a 2-year deal *with a team option in the 2nd year,* so if it doesn't work out, we can cut him after a year. If he does stay healthy and can be productive, suddenly we have another young piece in our core that we can possibly lock up long-term.


Ah ok, this part I didn't see. Makes better sense now.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Looking at the whole picture, it does seem rather peculiar how the Chicago Bulls' offseason can be boiled down to, "Let's sign a pair of defensively poor scorers with recently torn ACLs and just pray that we hit the jackpot with at least one of them." 

Makes one wonder if they do not pine for the lost love Derrick Rose. Like the man who keeps marrying women with similar features over the course of his adult life.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019497989008576513


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It's done apparently.

Enjoy Toronto Kawhi. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019567203379625986



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019560695325777921


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Masai does it again from my vantage point.

Seemed likely OG or Siakam would be involved but we some how dodged that and also dodged taking on Mills contract.

Worst case he doesn't resign and we have oodles of cap space in 2020 but this Derozan/Lowry needed to be broken up anyway.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Well this isn't exactly the trade that we thought might change the landscape of the NBA. Raptors will still be a top 2 seed in the East, Spurs will likely still be a playoff team or at least fight to be one. It does make the East look more competitive on paper so we'll see if Toronto can show up in the playoffs and how healthy Kawhi actually is. The Spurs clearly lost a lot of leverage the longer this went on.

And if I was DeRozan I would feel pretty pissed and betrayed, which I believe he does. Maybe this motivates him in San Antonio.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:wow

The East finally got a big trade.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I don't see a lot changing with Toronto from a competitive stand point. The biggest boost they got as far as being competitive was LeBron going west. They still aren't a championship caliber team but who is really when there's the Warriors. Eastern conference final and possibly NBA final are within reach but that has been the case for a couple years. 

Big thing was breaking up Lowry/Demar which has clearly plateaued and allowing them flexible going forward. 

Not having to trade OG or Siakam is huge though. First rounder is 1-20 protected as well so not likely they are giving up a gamer changer there.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Will be interesting to see how good ol' Pops can elevate DeRozan even further in the next season.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Spurs got merked by this man.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers win this trade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I cant wait for Kawhi.

My god the Lakers are back to being the Lakers. Y'all stars aint safe. :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hello @JM;.

As *JM* noted, the Lowry/DeRozan two-headed dragon had to be broken up. At times it almost reminded me of the Warriors potentially with both Monta Ellis and Steph Curry. At some point it's diminishing returns and you have to make a choice.

While it is true that in twelve short months Kawhi Leonard is probably a Laker standing next to LeBron James, for now Toronto won this trade. They get to go all in one last time with this group, and are much better because of this. Also as *JM* said, they did not have to trade away "OG or Siakam." That's a major plus. 

Moreover, Toronto's small-ball lineups are going to be crazy to watch play together. Imagine the permutations: Lowry/Wright/FVV; Green/Anunoby/Powell; Kawhi/Miles/Siakam, and more where those came from. 

Even when adjusting for how much leverage San Antonio was losing the longer this dragged out, it's still an impressive move on Toronto's part.

And it's not exactly hellish for San Antonio beyond obviously losing Kawhi, which makes this definitely sting. The Spurs will be a feisty group and as others were saying, it will be interesting to see how Popovich utilizes DeRozan. @DOPA;.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Derozan could take his game to the next level with SA.



DesolationRow said:


> Hello @JM;.
> 
> As *JM* noted, the Lowry/DeRozan two-headed dragon had to be broken up. At times it almost reminded me of the Warriors potentially with both *Monta Ellis and Steph Curry*. At some point it's diminishing returns and you have to make a choice.


Monta :cry was one of my favorite players when I was younger, so fun to watch. Can't believe he was never an all-star, especially his 25.5 ppg season.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Monta :cry was one of my favorite players when I was younger, so fun to watch. Can't believe he was never an all-star, especially his 25.5 ppg season.


He was a good Warrior in many respects. It is surprising he never made it to a certain level, although while his reputation as incorrigible ball hog has always been a bit overblown, he was never an adroit play-maker, either. I'll have a soft spot for him forever but it also cannot be overstated much of a footnote he is next to Steph Curry. That said, he was a big fan favorite for a while--just ask Joe Lacob. :lol


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

if absolute worse comes to worse, Toronto can try an get something for him at the deadline.

I am perfectly fine with Toronto making an all out run this year and then having to rebuild for the next couple of years.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Analyzing the trade a little more in my mind, it crystallizes just how much of a task this will be for Popovich and the coaching staff in San Antonio for the sake of the Spurs' offense. DeRozan, Gay and Aldridge all live in the midrange. Spacing is going to be a critical issue for the Spurs. Some fixes will doubtless have to be implemented.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I hope Kawhi gives Toronto a fair shake, he may find he actually likes it.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Analyzing the trade a little more in my mind, it crystallizes just how much of a task this will be for Popovich and the coaching staff in San Antonio for the sake of the Spurs' offense. DeRozan, Gay and Aldridge all live in the midrange. Spacing is going to be a critical issue for the Spurs. Some fixes will doubtless have to be implemented.


I'm not remotely thinking it'll be a problem for them tbh. It'll be patient ball moving around until they get the best shot - it's what the Spurs do and I've never seen Pop not make it work in all honesty. I don't think it matches up in the modern game as well as it did even 4-5 years ago but it's still one of the most consistent systems in basketball and I doubt that changes any time soon.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I hope the Spurs can put up some points because they lost their entire defense. I’m glad they got something though. Don’t know much about Derozen but I will be interested to see how he does.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020047021766406144


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn we posted this at the same time. :lol

Thunder save a boatload of money with this, but now have a $15.5 million backup PG.  Melo will get his entirely $27.9 million salary with the buyout and Houston are the frontrunners to get him after waivers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020047021766406144


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:lmao enjoy ruining any chance you have at being serious title contenders Houston.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> :lmao enjoy ruining any chance you have at being serious title contenders Houston.


My outlook on this season is expect the worst/mediocre hope for the best :becky2

I’m not a fan of melo coming here but fuck it :liquor


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

More from the Melo trade:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020049180390195202


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> My outlook on this season is expect the worst/mediocre hope for the best :becky2
> 
> I’m not a fan of melo coming here but fuck it :liquor


This is a team that will be coached by Mike D'Antoni, and James Harden and Carmelo Anthony will be starting together. 

Keep in mind that Carmelo wanted out of OKC because he was unhappy with being the third role on his team. I dare ask: how will this be any different? Paul and Harden are superior offensive players by a pretty considerable margin. But now it's going to be worse, because Harden doesn't play defense either.

It makes me feel awful for Chris Paul. He had the chance to go to the Lakers with LeBron and instead chose to stay with these two dipshits, and the sad part is he WANTS Carmelo to come to Houston. I don't think he realizes how bad of a move that's going to be for Houston assuming that all goes down.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> But now it's going to be worse, because Harden doesn't play defense either.


Did we just travel back in time 2 years or do you just not watch the NBA any more? Because that statement hasn't been true for a while now. He's no defensive monster but Harden more than holds up his end now on defense.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Did we just travel back in time 2 years or do you just not watch the NBA any more? Because that statement hasn't been true for a while now. He's no defensive monster but Harden more than holds up his end now on defense.


Yeah, get back to me when you watch the series against Golden State where he played no defense on any of the people he was guarding.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Yeah, get back to me when you watch the series against Golden State where he played no defense on any of the people he was guarding.


I did watch it. Apparently you didn't though. He had one of the best defensive ratings on the team in that series (fourth behind Capela, Paul and Tucker) averaged 2.1 steals and 0.6 blocks (best in the team in steals, joint 3rd best in blocks) and was 3rd best in defensive rebounds. But sure, keep believing what you think you saw when the statistics don't agree with you in the slightest. :lol


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wasn't mentioned earlier but the Celtics are bringing back Marcus Smart on a 4 year, $52 million deal.

Also this is pretty awesome:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020005144736362496


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Lakers string of bizarre signings continues. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020415254428348417


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> I did watch it. Apparently you didn't though. He had one of the best defensive ratings on the team in that series (fourth behind Capela, Paul and Tucker) averaged 2.1 steals and 0.6 blocks (best in the team in steals, joint 3rd best in blocks) and was 3rd best in defensive rebounds. But sure, keep believing what you think you saw when the statistics don't agree with you in the slightest. :lol







And don't think this is the only video I can find showcasing Harden's bad defense that series. Stop trying to paint a false narrative.

Oh and FYI, stats are a TERRIBLE thing to go off of when trying to argue whether or not someone played defense in a series.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> And don't think this is the only video I can find showcasing Harden's bad defense that series. Stop trying to paint a false narrative.


The numbers don't lie. It's no false narrative, it's no narrative at all, it's simply sharing the FACTS of the situation.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> The numbers don't lie. It's no false narrative, it's no narrative at all, it's simply sharing the FACTS of the situation.


Numbers most certainly do lie when it comes to defense. Stephen Curry led the league in steals at one point and he's never been anything more than an average defender. Dennis Rodman is considered one of the greatest defensive players of all time, and he never even averaged more than one block or steal per game in his entire career. The argument that stats prove Harden played great defense in that series is straight up laughable, because I can show you dozen's of playoff series through out history that disprove that notion.

It's a false narrative. Stop acting like it's anything else.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021385718101397504
Desperately want NSA surveillance on Mike D'Antoni. How many times is he calling up the Knicks ownership and front office, asking for his old job back? :curry2 

Seriously, at the veteran's minimum, this is perhaps not such an awful situation for the Rockets? Unless the Melo everyone saw in Oklahoma City is the true-talent Melo going forward which he very well might be.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Seriously, at the veteran's minimum, this is perhaps not such an awful situation for the Rockets? Unless the Melo everyone saw in Oklahoma City is the true-talent Melo going forward which he very well might be.


I don't think the money was ever a concern. They were gonna get him for pretty cheap since he's getting his entire $28 million on top of whatever else another team would give him. Wonder what's going on with Capela though...


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Reportedly Capela and the Rockets are still far apart. The Rockets are insisting that they are bidding against themselves and Capela and his agent disagree so it is a bit odd to say the least. Although ultimately they will probably meet somewhere in the middle before too much longer.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021385718101397504
> Desperately want NSA surveillance on Mike D'Antoni. How many times is he calling up the Knicks ownership and front office, asking for his old job back? :curry2
> 
> Seriously, at the veteran's minimum, this is perhaps not such an awful situation for the Rockets? Unless the Melo everyone saw in Oklahoma City is the true-talent Melo going forward which he very well might be.


The only good thing about the Melo signing is that they aren't stuck with him for multiple years, and can get rid of him when the season is over and they see how terrible he truly is. 

All Stars going to another team with other stars will usually do their best to adjust their style of play and become better in areas they weren't particularly as good in so that their dropped production doesn't hinder them. Guys like Chris Bosh and Kevin Love (both of whom are easily better players than Melo) were able to do this. Carmelo on the other hand doesn't. I'm not gonna sit here and act like Westbrook was the easiest person to play alongside. He's obviously not. But now he's going to play with Harden, who is arguably worse. You guys thought Melo in OKC was bad, just wait.

I'm actually looking forward to seeing how poorly this turns out for Houston. I already hate them enough, this will just give me more reasons to enjoy their demise.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love signed a 4-year, $120 million extension with the Cavs. Which is crazy cause I was specifically told by someone on here that all he cares about is winning. :CENA


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm not gonna sit here and act like Westbrook was the easiest person to play alongside. He's obviously not. But now he's going to play with Harden, who is arguably worse. You guys thought Melo in OKC was bad, just wait.



Ya, based on all the evidence from former teammates derailing Westbrook/Harden. :kobe

Every teammate has praised the fuck out of Westbrook and has said he's easy to play with and a great competitor, but I'm glad you choose to believe media narratives over actual ex-teammates. Or hell, even ignore the fact Paul George chose to stay in OKC due to Westbrook.

Harden would be another player that I'm sure many would love to play with due to his playmaking. I'm not sure when we started railing against players that happen to both be scorers and great playmakers but it doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I gotta say, I LOVE the Cavs re-upping on Love (ha) and not immediately trying to trade him away. He's your new number one guy, your new cornerstone. I think it would have been really tough for the city of Cleveland to lose LeBron and then just tank like fuck to get draft picks and reset. They did that for 4 years and it was awful. Mad respect for Love. Guy constantly got flack because of his "fit" next to LeBron or whatever but his numbers are gonna skyrocket now that he's the main guy and I'm really happy he didn't just abandon ship. Love this so much.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

My last free agency hope is that OKC picks up SwaggyP, he'd be the perfect fit for our bench.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING JAMES said:


> Ya, based on all the evidence from former teammates derailing Westbrook/Harden. :kobe


No, I'm basing it off of what I've seen from people playing alongside them. 

I'm not saying either of them are shitty people to be around, but none the less, their games are severely flawed from a team perspective and it's not hard to see that just by watching the games. You thinking I got any of this from what the media tells me is straight up laughable.

Harden has no clue how to properly lead a team and is nothing more than a stat padder. Westbrook has 0 off the ball movement and takes a lot of ill-advised shots. Their scoring ability and playmaking skills don't make up for that. If you're a guy who can't be effective unless he has the ball in his hands, I'm marking you up as a guy who isn't very easy to play with.

And yes, the same thing goes for LeBron. The only reason I give him a pass is because he's a three time NBA Champion. 



RetepAdam. said:


> Kevin Love signed a 4-year, $120 million extension with the Cavs. Which is crazy cause I was specifically told by someone on here that all he cares about is winning. :CENA


That "someone" would be me. And I am now here eating my words. 

I will say however that at one point, all Kevin did care about was winning. He stayed in Cleveland after being around for one year and getting nothing but hate and trade rumors from all corners through out the entire season, while also being benched in the fourth quarter on numerous occasions. It was pretty obvious winning a title was the only thing on his mind, especially when he chose to sign a max when he could have just signed a one year deal, waited another year, and then sign a new super max and make a lot more money. 

But yes, I was still 100% wrong because I was convinced he was leaving Cleveland. Now he not only isn't, he's getting 30 million a year to stay here, so I was actually wrong on both counts since I thought Cleveland was willing to trade him, but...yeah, apparently they're willing to give him 120 million to stay.

Fair enough for Love to want to stay in Cleveland. From what I understand, he actually really likes living there, and there's nothing else he can really do at this point. He won't win another championship unless he magically ends up on the Warriors. He has a championship in Cleveland, and was part of one of the greatest comebacks in the history of Sports. When he retires, he will go down in history as a champion, as a man who was part of a big three, and that locked down the unanimous MVP in game 7 of the NBA Finals. And he'll be making 30 million a year, will most likely end his career in Cleveland, and he'll probably have his jersey retired there. Good for him :draper2


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I mean hey, some great veteran leadership for a young team, but damn Vince is gonna retire without that ring for sure. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022259288834813952


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I gotta say, I LOVE the Cavs re-upping on Love (ha) and not immediately trying to trade him away. He's your new number one guy, your new cornerstone. I think it would have been really tough for the city of Cleveland to lose LeBron and then just tank like fuck to get draft picks and reset. They did that for 4 years and it was awful. Mad respect for Love. Guy constantly got flack because of his "fit" next to LeBron or whatever but his numbers are gonna skyrocket now that he's the main guy and I'm really happy he didn't just abandon ship. Love this so much.


Smart move by the Cavs imo,they couldn't go in proper effective tank mode the next 2 seasons cause they are still eating some Lebron's friends bad contracts . Plus if Sexton is legit,the chances of him developing and potentially staying with the Cavs once his initial rookie contract ends are better on a team trying to win games. Worst case scenario and Sexton flops,you could always trade Love halfway through his contract to a team who value all his playoff experience and if he ages poorly,Cavs bottom out and the rest of the NBA don't take the bait the Knicks can be tricked into taking him.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

"Harden has no clue leading a team." 2016-2017 lead the league in assists with 11.2 and lead the team to 3rd in the Western Conference (you know, where real basketball is played) as the only all-star on the team. It's amazing how little some people know about basketball whilst claiming to be experts. :lmao


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> Smart move by the Cavs imo,they couldn't go in proper effective tank mode the next 2 seasons cause they are still eating some Lebron's friends bad contracts . Plus if Sexton is legit,the chances of him developing and potentially staying with the Cavs once his initial rookie contract ends are better on a team trying to win games. Worst case scenario and Sexton flops,you could always trade Love halfway through his contract to a team who value all his playoff experience and if he ages poorly,Cavs bottom out and the rest of the NBA don't take the bait the Knicks can be tricked into taking him.


I know it sounds crazy but I still think Cleveland could be a bottom end playoff team or at least fighting for a spot. Hood will have a bigger role with LeBron gone and I imagine Love's numbers are gonna skyrocket. Plus it's not like anyone in the bottom half of the east has done anything to really push them into playoff territory. Maybe Detroit can figure it out and win a few more games, but that's it.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> "Harden has no clue leading a team." 2016-2017 lead the league in assists with 11.2 and lead the team to 3rd in the Western Conference (you know, where real basketball is played) as the only all-star on the team. It's amazing how little some people know about basketball whilst claiming to be experts. :lmao


If you think being able to get assists while having the ball for the large majority of the game (as well as being on a team that plays at an extensively fast pace and is stockpiled with offensive talent) is proof that a person knows how to lead a team, your knowledge of the sport is severely lacking. And since you want to bring that season up, I'll just bring up the close out game against San Antonio, who were playing without their best player, where the Rockets got blown the fuck out and Harden had a stat line of 10 points, 7 assists and 6 turnovers. Again, the man doesn't know how to properly lead a team. 

And by the way, Allen Iverson of all people was able to lead a team to the NBA finals and even won the MVP award that season. Are we suddenly going to claim that Allen Iverson was a great leader? Newsflash: he wasn't.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Houston finally with some positive news. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022938018813026304


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

GSW will skeet all over the Rockets again


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Word is Tristan Thompson attacked Draymond Green at an LA nightclub. If true, surely that is grounds for a suspension.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

oh man plz be true :lol


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I really need the Raptors at the Spurs to be a Christmas Day game. I have so little to look forward to in this NBA season.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Carmelo has committed to Houston. I feel sorry for anyone who thinks this will be a good thing.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Those 3 matchups in the middle are pretty juicy. Jazz/Blazers isn't in the picture for some reason.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027044340932255744


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Those 3 matchups in the middle are pretty juicy. Jazz/Blazers isn't in the picture for some reason.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027044340932255744


If they don't do Spurs/Raptors on Christmas day then they can fuck right off.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> If they don't do Spurs/Raptors on Christmas day then they can fuck right off.


Well get to fuckin, cause they didn't. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron vs. the Warriors on Christmas Day. So original. :mj


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

WE COMING DESO, FUCK THE ORACLE!











































































:side:


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'll be the fan in the blue-and-gold Santa suit holding up a sign that reads, "LOL @Dub;"... :side:


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wait, is this actually gonna work out for the Rockets all of a sudden?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029006669643218945


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Carmelo didn’t have a choice. :lol If he declined coming off the bench he wouldn’t be on any team right now much less a title contender.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

http://sports.yahoo.com/report-maki...not-return-clippers-tv-analyst-171021010.html



> Report: After making Kawhi Leonard comments, Bruce Bowen will not return as Clippers TV analyst
> 
> Alec Lewis Yahoo SportsAug 13, 2018, 10:10 AM
> 
> Weeks ago, former San Antonio Spurs forward Bruce Bowen sounded off about Kawhi Leonard on Sirius XM Radio. Now, because of the comments, he will not be renewed as the Los Angeles Clippers television analyst, according to a report from ESPN’s Adrian Wojnarowski.
> 
> “I think there’s nothing but excuses going on,” Bowen said June 22 of Leonard. “First, it was, ‘Well I was misdiagnosed.’ Look here: You got $18 million this year, and you think that they’re trying to rush you? You didn’t play for the most part a full season this year. And you’re the go-to guy, you’re the franchise, and you want to say that they didn’t have your best interest at heart? Are you kidding me?
> 
> “I think he’s getting bad advice. I think what you’re starting to see now is an individual given a certain amount of advice and it’s not the right advice. Here it is: You were protected in San Antonio. You were able to come up during a time where you still could lean on Tim (Duncan), Tony (Parker) and Manu (Ginobili).”
> 
> The Clippers are a franchise that will be vying for Leonard’s services come 2019, when he will become a free agent after playing a season for the Toronto Raptors. Not only does Los Angeles have enough cap space for a max contract like Leonard’s, but the franchise is also a preferred destination, according to Wojnarowski.
> 
> Bowen was under contract with Fox Sports West, but the Los Angeles Clippers had input on hiring. So, after the comments, the team chose not to approve a new contract for Bowen, who entered the role prior to the 2017-18 season.
> 
> He analyzed the game alongside play-by-play man Ralph Lawler, but Bowen will no more — with the Clippers, at least.


I get it: the Clippers want to be in play for Kawhi Leonard next summer.

That said, this is just the latest piece of evidence for the case arguing that the Clippers are and always will be at heart a third-rate organization. 

:curry3


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Carmelo didn’t have a choice. :lol If he declined coming off the bench he wouldn’t be on any team right now much less a title contender.


I think this is more so him trying to prove he's capable of being the kind of player that's worthy of a big money contract. After all, that's all he's ever really cared about, and his play in OKC did him no favors in regards to his next contract. I think he figures Houston is his best chance to showcase just how good he still is. Be on the team that takes out Golden State? That guy was on that team? Yeah, shit, I'll throw money at him.

Only problem is, Houston isn't beating Golden State. No one is. And Carmelo isn't going to be a good thing for Houston.

It's basically a lose/lose for both sides. I hate both sides though, so I'm looking forward to the potential shit show. 

I do have to ask though: if Carmelo isn't starting, then who's starting at SF? I'm not exactly up to date with Houston's roster.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I think this is more so him trying to prove he's capable of being the kind of player that's worthy of a big money contract. After all, that's all he's ever really cared about, and his play in OKC did him no favors in regards to his next contract. I think he figures Houston is his best chance to showcase just how good he still is. Be on the team that takes out Golden State? That guy was on that team? Yeah, shit, I'll throw money at him.
> 
> Only problem is, Houston isn't beating Golden State. No one is. And Carmelo isn't going to be a good thing for Houston.
> 
> It's basically a lose/lose for both sides. I hate both sides though, so I'm looking forward to the potential shit show.
> 
> I do have to ask though: if Carmelo isn't starting, then who's starting at SF? I'm not exactly up to date with Houston's roster.


Gordon maybe? Paul Harden Capella Nene Gordon? Agreed though. I hate all the title contenders so I’m rooting for implosions and as much shit stirred up as possible.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Gordon maybe? Paul Harden Capella Nene Gordon? Agreed though. I hate all the title contenders so I’m rooting for implosions and as much shit stirred up as possible.


Holy fuck I completely forgot they had Eric Gordon. 

That just makes this signing even more idiotic.


----------



## raymondisgood

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bruce Bowen got fired for telling the truth LMAO


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Holy fuck I completely forgot they had Eric Gordon.
> 
> That just makes this signing even more idiotic.


Gordon works best coming off the bench. Hes def an elite player but him leading the bench does not disrupt the rhythm of CP3 and Harden.

Gordon to Rockets would have been what Melo could've been to Thunder had he came off the bench.


And how that bitch ass Bowen get an analyst job. :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Gordon works best coming off the bench. Hes def an elite player but him leading the bench does not disrupt the rhythm of CP3 and Harden.
> 
> Gordon to Rockets would have been what Melo could've been to Thunder had he came off the bench.
> 
> 
> And how that bitch ass Bowen get an analyst job. :lmao


That's exactly my point. Gordon works best coming off the bench, and now you want Carmelo doing the same? If you have Gordon start, you're severely limiting his effectiveness. If you have him come off the bench with Melo, same thing. It's basically a lose/lose for Houston.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Random thought: if the Utah Jazz, as otherwise presently constituted, had Gordon Hayward on their team, they would be a fairly problematic handful for the Warriors. Even now the Jazz play a stout style of basketball with consistently excellent defense that can frustrate even the best offenses. With Hayward they would be one of the best teams in the NBA based on the strength of the rest of their roster.

They do need to find a way to incorporate Gobert more, though, one way or the other.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

ESPN Summer Forecast: Lakers Tied For 3rd-Most Votes To Sign Kevin Durant


> The Los Angeles Lakers and Oklahoma City Thunder tied for the third-most votes to sign Kevin Durant in 2019 free agency, according to ESPN Summer Forecast panel.
> 
> SHOP NOW: CHECK OUT THE LATEST MERCH &#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;
> The Golden State Warriors, who are looking to win their fourth championship in five consecutive NBA Finals appearances, remain the favorites with 69.7 percent of the votes. The New York Knicks, who are expected to be players in next year’s free agency, finished second with 24.2 percent of the votes.
> 
> As Durant prepares for his third season in Golden State, it is initially difficult to imagine him leaving the league’s current dynasty. While Klay Thompson and Draymond Green are set to become free agents over the next two years, there is an opportunity to win more championships with Stephen Curry and two other All-Star players in their prime.
> 
> However, based on the 29-year-old’s behavior on and off the court, it is not entirely out of the question. Amid all the criticism for signing with the Warriors, he may want to show he can win elsewhere and this is how teams like the Knicks, Lakers and Thunder could become options.
> 
> For the Lakers, president of basketball operations Magic Johnson and general manager Rob Pelinka have established a two-year window in free agency. As they have signed LeBron James this year, they filled out the remainder of the 2018-19 roster with only one-year deals.
> 
> As a result, the Lakers have preserved their potential second max-contract slot for next year.
> 
> While it would be the smart move for Durant to re-sign with the Warriors, he recently praised James for breaking barriers for superstars in the NBA. One of the reasons Durant gave was James’ demonstrating a player of his caliber can join multiple franchises during his career.


Source: https://www.lakersnation.com/espn-s...tes-sign-kevin-durant-free-agency/2018/08/20/


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

KD and Kyrie are going to the Knicks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> KD and Kyrie are going to the Knicks.


What about Butler?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> What about Butler?


Irrelevant, nobody cares about a wannabe star.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ginobili is retiring. Thanks for 16 great seasons, Manu.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Now they've all gone, only Pop is left. Thanks for everything Manu, my favorite player since I started watching basketball.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn.... Spurs look muuuch different now as this will take some time for me to get used to. 

But at the same time I'm excited to see what good ol' Pop can come up with pre- & during the season.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Manu. 





You're a legend mate


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Will never forget the many Spurs-Warriors games I attended for years when the Warriors were the Western Conference's doormat and the Spurs were this phenomenal titan of a team that came into Oakland and typically devastated the Dubs to some horrific point differential losses. Manu Ginobili always stood out on those Spurs teams in part because he was so thoroughly enjoyable on a squad that was often criticized for being boring or dull, usually due to the hints that the Spurs organization suppressed players' personalities or what have you. Ginobili was a kind of benevolent character. I remember attending a game in 2005, getting there early and finishing up some note-taking from school and these little kids would ask Ginobili for autographs and he would say, "Sure. Of course..." A moment later he would sign. It was quite cool of him to do that and I saw it from him every time the Spurs visited. 

One of the NBA's grittiest innovators and experimenters. After being drafted with the penultimate pick in the NBA's 1999 draft Ginobili played in Europe for several years. Most write-ups on Ginobili state that he brought the euro step to the NBA. That is not entirely accurate. Ginobili certainly _popularized_ the euro step--it was his that became the benchmark for other players to look toward when attempting their own. Humorously former Warrior Sarunas Marciulionis brought the euro step the NBA nearly a decade before the legendary Spurs shooting guard did, but no more quibbling on the matter from me. 

Ginobili was a sensational, smart and fierce competitor. It is remarkable to state that his retirement marks the official complete end of "the Big Three Era" in San Antonio. Sometimes I thought those Spurs stars were robots designed by basketball savants but they were something better, truly great basketball players. Ginobili retires as the Association's best shooting guard since Michael Jordan. 

Enjoy retirement, Manu!


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ginobili saw the spurs roster and gtfo of there.

Last season was suppose to be Kawhi's MVP season.


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

DAMN KD and Lebron can rap :sodone






"I'm feeling like the world is Skip Bayless and I'm Lebron James” :lmao


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Will never forget the many Spurs-Warriors games I attended for years when the Warriors were the Western Conference's doormat and the Spurs were this phenomenal titan of a team that came into Oakland and typically devastated the Dubs to some horrific point differential losses. Manu Ginobili always stood out on those Spurs teams in part because he was so thoroughly enjoyable on a squad that was often criticized for being boring or dull, usually due to the hints that the Spurs organization suppressed players' personalities or what have you. Ginobili was a kind of benevolent character. I remember attending a game in 2005, getting there early and finishing up some note-taking from school and these little kids would ask Ginobili for autographs and he would say, "Sure. Of course..." A moment later he would sign. It was quite cool of him to do that and I saw it from him every time the Spurs visited.
> 
> One of the NBA's grittiest innovators and experimenters. After being drafted with the penultimate pick in the NBA's 1999 draft Ginobili played in Europe for several years. Most write-ups on Ginobili state that he brought the euro step to the NBA. That is not entirely accurate. Ginobili certainly _popularized_ the euro step--it was his that became the benchmark for other players to look toward when attempting their own. Humorously former Warrior Sarunas Marciulionis brought the euro step the NBA nearly a decade before the legendary Spurs shooting guard did, but no more quibbling on the matter from me.
> 
> Ginobili was a sensational, smart and fierce competitor. It is remarkable to state that his retirement marks the official complete end of "the Big Three Era" in San Antonio. Sometimes I thought those Spurs stars were robots designed by basketball savants but they were something better, truly great basketball players. Ginobili retires as the Association's best shooting guard since Michael Jordan.
> 
> Enjoy retirement, Manu!


Great write up about Manu there, Deso. Despite hating the Spurs for a VERY long time I always had a lot of respect for his game. He also has possibly my favourite piece of NBA merchandise I ever saw:










Such a great shirt. :lol


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041077603501842432
:hmm:


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041077603501842432
> :hmm:


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Wade back for one more year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041479621517164545


----------



## Flowsion

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I still don't understand him leaving the Heat few years ago


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Flowsion said:


> I still don't understand him leaving the Heat few years ago


I think he wanted more money than the Heat were willing to pay him.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042469878949707776
Thibs is such a fool


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

1 to 3 teams? :lol What a range. If he ends up in Toronto... oh man.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Woj says the 3 teams are the Nets, Clippers and the Knicks :done

because they all have max cap space to sign him in the summer


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*










I kinda want him to go to the Clippers tbh, because Kyrie might go there with him, so imagine Clippers with Kyrie vs Lakers with Lebron. :wow


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Thank you for the kind words concerning the remembrance of Manu Ginobli's great career, @RavishingRickRules;. And yes that merchandise is wonderful. :lol



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042637665978466304
:lmao :lmao :lmao

:sodone


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:lol


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

think we're gonna need one or two for our fantasy bball league here, if any of u are interested. the more competitive/knowledgeable, the better.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Who was that guy who ran around the court like an idiot? 

It was recent too, I've forgotten his name now, it was all over Twitter at the time


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






The ever so ruthless internet will probably make a meme out of his laughter. :lol


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That was a laugh? Thought he mustve stubbed his toe from underneath the table


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> I kinda want him to go to the Clippers tbh, because Kyrie might go there with him, so imagine Clippers with Kyrie vs Lakers with Lebron. :wow


Kyrie has everything he wants in Boston. I see no reason why he'd leave them at this point.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

There's a part of me that wants to see Butler team up with Ben Simmons and Joel Embiid. On paper, that's a team that has a very good shot of making the finals to go up against Golden State, not only that, there's also the potential of having good matchups with teams on the west such as the Lakers, Rockets, Jazz, Thunder, etc.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> There's a part of me that wants to see Butler team up with Ben Simmons and Joel Embiid. On paper, that's a team that has a very good shot of making the finals to go up against Golden State, not only that, there's also the potential of having good matchups with teams on the west such as the Lakers, Rockets, Jazz, Thunder, etc.


While I still prefer Butler going to the Knicks, 76ers would be a terrific fit for him as well. I see the potential.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

after watching kyrie's recent interviews... yea, i'm calling at least 5 celtics championship in the next 8 years.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> The ever so ruthless internet will probably make a meme out of his laughter. :lol


Ask and youll receive


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Both Jimmy Butler's agent and the Minnesota Timberwolves front office need to tell him to shut up. :lol 

"Yeah I wanna go to LA and play for the Clippers." 48 hours later it is, "Yeah I wanna go to Miami and play for the Heat." 

Timberwolves: "Shut the hell up, you're murdering our leverage in negotiations. Stay away from media for a few days so we can try to trade you, damn it." :lol


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Both Jimmy Butler's agent and the Minnesota Timberwolves front office need to tell him to shut up. :lol
> 
> "Yeah I wanna go to LA and play for the Clippers." 48 hours later it is, "Yeah I wanna go to Miami and play for the Heat."
> 
> Timberwolves: "Shut the hell up, you're murdering our leverage in negotiations. Stay away from media for a few days so we can try to trade you, damn it." :lol


Butler out here giving no fucks:










Though I do like the idea of him being on the 76ers. :hmm:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Warriors notes: Damian Jones to get first look, a more defensive Kevin Durant*


> OAKLAND -- There is but one current opening in the Warriors starting lineup, and Damian Jones is expected to receive the first opportunity to fill it.
> 
> Jones, in his third season, will likely start at center when the Warriors open their preseason schedule Saturday against the Timberwolves at Oracle Arena.
> 
> Jordan Bell and Kevon Looney, who are competing with Jones for minutes at center, would come off the bench. All three will be in the rotation when the season open.
> 
> "I'll probably start DJ," Warriors coach Steve Kerr said Thursday. "I haven't made up my mind, but I'll probably start Damian because I know what Jordan and Looney can do. They played huge roles for us deep into the playoffs. We know what they can do.
> 
> "But we want to see what Damian can do. We also have to make a decision on his contract. But we'd like to give him a chance with our starters."
> 
> The Warriors have until Oct. 15 to decide whether they want to pick up the option to extend Jones' rookie contract, in which case the 2016 first-round pick (30th overall) would earn $2.3 million in 2019-20.
> 
> Jones, Bell and Looney essentially will fill the minutes occupied the last two seasons by Zaza Pachulia, David West and JaVale McGee.
> 
> The other side of Durant
> Though his reputation is as a scorer, Kevin Durant's defense generated some All-Defense team momentum early last season largely because he was blocking shots as if a bonus were involved.
> 
> When he tailed off down the stretch, partly because he missed two weeks in March with injury, it vanquished the talk of awards. Durant still finished fifth with a career-high 1.75 blocks per game.
> 
> Durant's plan this season is to ask more of himself.
> 
> "I just want to be able to guard every position, with effort and energy as much as I can and be there for my teammates," he said Thursday after practice. "All that other stuff will fall in line after that. I just try to be there for them every night. Just try to be on a string with my teammates on the defensive side of the ball.
> 
> The sight of that would delight head coach Steve Kerr nearly as much as it would defensive coordinator Ron Adams.
> 
> "With Kevin, the biggest thing is just being alert and active on the weak side," Kerr said. "When he's alert and active, he's a monster. And he usually is. He usually is thinking as a shot-blocker, as a steals guy. When he's not, when he gets a little stagnant on the weak side, that's when he struggles a bit. But that's true with a lot of guys."
> 
> [RELATED: Kevin Durant gets philosophical]
> 
> Klay reiterates his stance . . .
> And now for the obligatory Klay Thompson comment regarding free agency, which comes his way next July.
> 
> He still wants to stay with the Warriors.
> 
> Asked Thursday if the team's status as a perennial championship contender would be a factor in his decision, the veteran shooting guard didn't hesitate.
> 
> "Definitely," Thompson said after practice. "I think it would be stupid not to be. It's hard to walk away from something that you were here when it started. You just want to stay on the train as long as you can.
> 
> Asked if wanted to take another shot at burying rumors about other destinations, Thompson said, "Not really," before elaborating.
> 
> "I don't really care," he added. "It's how I feel, to be honest. It's home. I love living in the Bay Area."


Source: https://www.yahoo.com/sports/warriors-notes-damian-jones-first-023738922.html


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Markkanen out 6-8 weeks. Bulls just can't seem to escape the injuries man. :mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Rockets still making push for Jimmy Butler trade*


> Houston GM Daryl Morey realizes the Rockets title window is open right now but will not stay that way for long… and that team from Golden State is blocking their path through that window.
> 
> Morey is all in on a title and will do whatever it takes to get the talent on the roster he needs (well, as long as owner Tilman Fertitta keeps footing the bill without complaining), and that means if a player such as Jimmy Butler comes available, Morey will at least test the waters. Which he is still doing, according to Mark Berman of Fox 26 in Houston.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045511835804454914This isn’t the first time’s Houston name has come up, it was reported before they were trying to be creative in finding a deal (this new leak/report could be someone in the Rockets’ organization trying to show fans how hard they are trying).
> 
> The problem is there are not many deals for Houston to strike. They could make a trade of Eric Gordon and P.J. Tucker for Butler, and maybe throw in their first-round pick (which will be 25 or later), but that doesn’t give Minnesota the quality young player that it wants, nor does it give the Timberwolves any salary relief (a third team could be brought in to take on Gorgui Dieng, but that means more Houston assets out the door as sweeteners to make it work). This is probably where the “creative” part of the first report came in, Morey is looking at some out-of-the-box three-team (or more) trades. Those are very hard to put together.
> 
> It’s hard to picture how the Rockets get a trade done. Then again, with Tom Thibodeau asking for enough to drive every team away right now, it’s hard to picture any deal getting done. At least until something forces the price down.


Source: https://www.yahoo.com/sports/report-rockets-still-making-push-115540889.html


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Raptors/Jazz game was really fun, loving the on court chemistry of the latter team. Underrated playoff gems.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Tough injury, @Chrome; sorry to read about that elsewhere. 



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Warriors notes: Damian Jones to get first look, a more defensive Kevin Durant*
> 
> Source: https://www.yahoo.com/sports/warriors-notes-damian-jones-first-023738922.html


This is a good story; thanks for sharing!

Please never change, :klay :mj2

Some uncharacteristic drama circulating around the Warriors at the moment with Patrick McCaw choosing to say "no thanks" to the Warriors' offer. :dray apparently "unfollowing" him on twitter as one of the many ramifications. Locker room is reportedly upset. :sodone


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Somehow I think the Warriors will overcome the loss of McCaw. :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Over these last two games, KCP and Zubac showed they have no business playing alongside LeBron. Hopefully it isn't too early to consider trading them and a first rounder for Vucevic.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Over these last two games, KCP and Zubac showed they have no business playing alongside LeBron. Hopefully it isn't too early to consider trading them and a first rounder for Vucevic.


Giving up a first rounder for Vucevic?

That's gonna be a yikes from me dawg


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048726425921101824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048728624810139650
:lmao :lmao :sodone


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

they will definitely throw down at some point before their careers are over, and my money is on smart. anyone looking to join a fantasy basketball league, the link is in my sig. robust basketball knowledge preferred, but as long as you know something about something, that should be ok too.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@CROFT; @KING JAMES; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Stax Classic; @BAD SHIV RISING; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; Don't-Know-What-*Legit BOSS*-is-Calling-Himself-Nowadays


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049510713109176320
:lmao :lmao :lmao

I DON'T WANT TO BE HERE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> @CROFT; @KING JAMES; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Stax Classic; @BAD SHIV RISING; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; Don't-Know-What-*Legit BOSS*-is-Calling-Himself-Nowadays
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049510713109176320
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO BE HERE!


:heston
@BOSS of Bel-Air ; :benson


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Thank you, @BAD SHIV RISING; Sorry, @BOSS of Bel-Air; 
@CROFT; @Stax Classic; @Notorious; @KING JAMES; @Big Louisiana Skunt;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049058884889894912
:sodone :woo :woo 

Time to cap off the Oracle Arena Era of Warriors basketball with one more NBA Championship, fellas. :mj2 :mark: :cheer


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> @CROFT; @KING JAMES; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Stax Classic; @BAD SHIV RISING; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; Don't-Know-What-*Legit BOSS*-is-Calling-Himself-Nowadays
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049510713109176320
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO BE HERE!


*Looks like Steph's dance moves are genetic :curry*

Bo27x2DnriR


----------



## Blonde

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048726425921101824
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048728624810139650
> :lmao :lmao :sodone


just wait until Smart waves goodbye to JR from the playoffs. Why do people love that asshole JR who tries to end careers


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Anyone got some fantasy sleeper suggestions?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Anyone got some fantasy sleeper suggestions?


Yes, but first would you like to join our WS fantasy league?!?!? It's a 14 cat league and really fun!


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

as king james(lol) said, we need 1 more for our league! u will have fun.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Yes you will have fun*


*if you scroll past Chico's paragraphs without reading them


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Looks like Steph's dance moves are genetic :curry*
> 
> Bo27x2DnriR


:lmao :lmao :lmao

:dance :dance :dance

:sodone


The Curry Family will be dancing Tuesday night, I'm sure! I shall be there. For the dancing. And, yeah, the basketball, too :lol :mark:


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It's ok, I'll pass. I'm already in 2 leagues with people from irl, don't think I have time for a 3rd, I also think it'd be a little excessive to monitor 3 separate teams and make it more of a buzzkill than something enjoyable. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@CROFT; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Stax Classic;

:mark: RING NIGHT! :mark: 

It was phenomenal to bear witness once again to the reigning NBA Champions being bestowed with their RINGS! :mark: 

The Warriors played sloppily for much of the game, honestly. This was far from their best work. Lots of turnovers, some of them embarrassingly bad ones, and they--for the most part--simply outlasted a deeply depleted Oklahoma City Thunder team missing Russell Westbrook and defensive wizard Andre Roberson. 

:curry had a mostly solid game, however, leading the offense and threatening to post a triple-double while amassing 32 points, 8 rebounds and 9 assists. :kd3 was not too shabby in his own right even if he took a few too many well-contested shots (at the same time, though, he also had some of the sweeter passes of the game for either team, too, especially in the fourth quarter). :kd3 tallied 27 point, 8 rebounds and 6 assists. 

:kd3 also scared just about every Warriors fan on the planet late in the game with a nasty tumble in pressing the matter while attempting to score, but it looks like while he was a touch shaken up for a moment, he's fine.

:dray had a rather good game considering everything. Still getting his conditioning right after the injury kept him a bit on the shelf through training camp but he made some heart and hustle plays, especially in the game's final minutes, that counted for a lot. He was also one of the stronger defensive Warriors in the first half, not surprisingly, and had collected 9 rebounds and 5 assists through the first half.

Damian Jones was mostly a a fantastically pleasant surprise. He summoned a truly wonderful effort against one of the NBA's stronger centers and played valiantly just about every minute he was on the floor. Sure, some more rebounds might be cool but that is not yet one of his strengths. Some of that may come with experience; in fact, surely he will improve as a rebounder with greater and greater degrees of NBA experience. His job tonight was to do his best to box Steven Adams out on just about every rebound opportunity to let others grab the boards and for the most part he was quite successful. :kerr is utilizing him to draw out his greatest strengths and his boxing out of players near the basket is certainly one of his sharpest tools. Well done, coaching staff.

:klay was :klay with 10 quick points early but he did go a bit cold. It was sort of funny how just about everybody was setting him up to hit a dagger three late in the game he seemed adamant about refusing the opportunity. :lol He was excellent on the wings defensively as just about always, though. It's fun to sit just off of the court and hear :dray audibly guide :klay around. :lol 

The true star of this game, for me, however, was one Kevon LOONEY. Looney coming back for the amount of money he did was just as big of a coup for this organization this past summer as the signing of BOOGIE as far as I am concerned. LOONEY's defense is manna from basketball heaven. This dude received such an unjust rap for not being athletic and whatnot. No, he's never going to be one of the team's best athletes but he's smart as a whip in terms of basketball IQ and awareness--precociously so. Having a :dray mentoring you has to count for a lot but nevertheless... LOONEY has one bright future and an awfully bright present, for that matter. He just brings it defensively and as we saw in the Western Conference Finals can be switched on to the James Hardens and Chris Pauls of the world without the barn necessarily going up in flames. LOONEY was the MVP of the Warriors tonight and especially those final five minutes or so of the game. The stop he made on Paul George just shortly after he was totally burned shifted the game's somewhat still up-in-the-air momentum toward Golden State and after that the entire team played more or less immaculate defense. Again, the Thunder were devastatingly shorthanded but it was still fun to watch all of this occur. Sometimes the champs just aren't feeling it all the way and you have to take a late-game swing kind of win to move through it.

Andre IGUODALA left the game with calf soreness/tightness. Hope he gets a few days off and comes back well!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052390082303295488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052391282520272896
WARRIORS


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Nice win for Boston. Bit of a sloppy game and they still won big. Definitely will be the beasts of the east this yr. Well assuming injuries dont hurt them.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Mavs making the playoffs this year, brothers : (Doncic smiley that I will make soon)


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

My Grizzlies did what I expected them to do against the Pacers. This team sucks.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

Those rings are getting bigger and bigger. Getting kinda stupid looking tbh

Theyll eventually print every players stats on it.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@CROFT; @BTheVampireSlayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Notorious; @Stax Classic;

The Utah Jazz hit nineteen three-pointers, shooting the Golden State Warriors' lights out in their house but the WARRIORS put together one of the grittiest performances to comeback. Naturally it all started with the Warriors' defense as :dray reached down to become DPOY DRAY.. :sodone 

:curry was beaten up and he was clearly angered by it and for a while shot the Jazz' lights out in response. :lol

The Warriors surrendered 47 points in the second quarter, a quarter which saw the Jazz hit 10 three-pointers! 

Fortunately the defense improved as the Jazz inevitably cooled off, limiting Utah to 42 points over the entirety of the second half.

:kd3 had a terrific game in many facets as well.

It came down to serious crunch time with the lead going back and forth between the two teams. The Jazz played fabulously well but the Warriors countered when they most certainly had to, with plenty of defensive hustle and Damian Jones performing well in setting a bunch of screens for the Dubs shooters. 

The one fatal possession for Utah in many ways was following a Curry missed layup. Donovan Mitchell carried the ball up the court and held it for practically twenty seconds, only to hoist up a well-contested two-pointer. Utah's offense is potent when Mitchell is refusing to attempt to go one-on-one, but in the most critical possession of the game they were lackadaisical in setting up a good shot. Not complaining, though!

Jared JEREBKO, whose latest team was the Utah Jazz, ended up being the final hero of the night for Golden State. :kd3 drove to roughly the free-throw line, one of his favorite spots, went for his patented dagger jump shot and mainly due to some excellent contesting missed, but Jerebko, who was surrounded by three or four Jazz players, was somehow able to position himself ideally to tip it in for the winning basket. This after the Warriors sustained a 16-point deficit and at halftime were down by 12.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053513565926187009
Quite likely foreshadowing the Western Conference Finals, this was a thrill-a-minute game, something of an instant classic regular season battle against a fierce adversary in a wonderfully hostile environment. 

WARRIORS


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

It was a great game but I felt the refs gave the Warriors the game back in the 2nd half with some questionable calls. Curry's trying to wrap a jazz player but getting the offensive foul called in his favour because he got knocked down by the screen and his kick ball against Rubio are two of them that remains fresh in my head.

Joe almost Jingled the Warriors but Rubio and Mitchell's lapses in concentration in some of the offensive in the 2nd half came back to bite the Jazz in the end. Jazz held their own against the champions but that is probably because the Warriors didn't have Iggy to play 5 out to neutralise Gobert in this game.

Curry was so good though when he goes off and Durant made scoring look so easy. So unfair when neither of them have an off night.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm so glad Ricky Rubio is back and well.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

And there is going to be some fines and suspensions after the fight between one members of each team in the Lakers and Rockets. :curry


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@CROFT; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Stax Classic;



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> And there is going to be some fines and suspensions after the fight between one members of each team in the Lakers and Rockets. :curry


Rondo vs. CP3 has been one of those grudge feuds in the NBA just now bubbling back up to the surface after running for probably a decade or so now. Melo is so damned funny in that confrontation and his insistence that Rajon Rondo spat into Chris Paul's face feels like he doth protest too much; watching it, it seemed like Melo spat into Paul's face, quite accidentally. Granted, nothing definitive can be ascertained due to the limitation of camera angles. (At least for now...?)

All I can say is... Good, good. Let the hate flow through you. :curry2 :lol

One of the best parts is Brandon Ingram just running in and throwing fists. Saw a comment on twitter a moment ago that he looked like the Go-Go-Gadget arm extending and it's so true. :lmao

The Meme Team is not disappointing thus far. :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

DONCIC HAS ARRIVED :mark:

Plus Mirotic, Jokic and Ingles all GOATing so far 

It might be the greatest week in the sport of basketball for us white folk since the 1950s


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ingram aint no bitch, he was about to KO the ref :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> @CROFT; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Stax Classic;
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo vs. CP3 has been one of those grudge feuds in the NBA just now bubbling back up to the surface after running for probably a decade or so now. Melo is so damned funny in that confrontation and his insistence that Rajon Rondo spat into Chris Paul's face feels like he doth protest too much; watching it, it seemed like Melo spat into Paul's face, quite accidentally. Granted, nothing definitive can be ascertained due to the limitation of camera angles. (At least for now...?)
> 
> All I can say is... Good, good. Let the hate flow through you. :curry2 :lol
> 
> One of the best parts is Brandon Ingram just running in and throwing fists. Saw a comment on twitter a moment ago that he looked like the Go-Go-Gadget arm extending and it's so true. :lmao
> 
> The Meme Team is not disappointing thus far. :lol


I actually re watched the whole fight. I will give Paul and Rondo this. During this moment, they will be nothing more than rivals more then ever before. Melo was actually entertaining while this brawl unleashed. His facial expression said it all. Rondo let the pressure and anger get the better of him. But still shouldn't have fought at all and same can be said about Chris Paul. At least they fought each other fair and Melo did spat in Paul's face on accident. I lost my respect for Ingram for jumping. That's a punk move. 

If that team can't get it together than they might as well just lost the NBA Season. :lol

Poor Lebron having bad luck with teammates 2 years in one sitting. One with Jr Smith earlier this year and Tristan. Now he has his new teammates doing stupid shit.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LeBron probably using Ingrams head as a dodge ball as we speak.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I blame floyd.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054544692161871872


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Too early to overreact but the early surprises for me is how decent Denver's defence is with Jokic and how much a bad fit Fultz remain with the 76ers core. In theory he should work well with Simmons as a secondary playmaker. Celtics offence is still horrible but that is not unexpected as Kyrie and Hayward are still recovering from major injuries. But it is still surprising how they are almost dead last in offence with the amount of talent they have.

Great start to the season with some great games already in the first week, though the scoring is a tad too high for my liking. Hopefully the high scoring games are just a blip and teams stop reaching 120-140 in scoring. Scoring average for the early season flourish is at 112.9 which is more than 6 points higher than last season's average for the whole season.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

You can tell the season has started because the Bulls are already dealing with a multitude of injuries. fpalm


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dame dressing up as Stone Cold should automatically put him in GOAT discussion.

Also, did anyone seriously advocate LeBron to LA as a "I want to win" move? It seems like the move was all business. Yeah, I'm sure he still wants to win, but it doesn't seem like his be-all, end-all priority, feel me?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@CROFT; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Notorious; @Stax Classic; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055284385652498433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055294256917680128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055295250355404800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055313091871809536
51!

:kd3 with 30!

:klay with 19!

Anyone who says math isn't fun isn't a WARRIORS fan! :curry

On a night where Steph Curry went "Unanimous," this was such a thrillingly fun game to attend. My friend nabbed tickets at the last minute as I was starting to throw myself into my vehicle preparing to go home. Instead I raced across the Bay Bridge and saw the WARRIORS! :woo

:dray did :dray things all night long and Damian JONES is quickly picking up the pace with this fine squad of players! :mark: 

Gotta give some love to LIVINGSTON, IGUODALA and JEREBKO, too! And Quinn COOK showed at least a few flashes of the player we saw last season. More of that, please! Jordan BELL was an actual force off of the bench which made complete sense since the Wizards were going small all night long and they had to. Good to see BELL play such a strong game. Dubs need to keep incorporating him as much as they can, when they can. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055298583526658049
And the true hero off of the bench, none of other than Kevon LOONEY, who's so diligent and smart and rarely makes a mistake, he seems like a long-seasoned veteran! :mark:

But, again, tonight, the star was Stephen Curry. He shot 11 3-pointers, scored 51 points and took the spot of 5th on the all-time 3-point-shooting list. He's already one of the GREATS! :cheer :cheer :cheer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055291308506439680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055311415488233472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055313829104574464
And here's all 11 on the night, and yes, I swear, this is it, last .gif--or collection of same...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055325950777286656
:bow :bow :bow

He went Super Saiyan Curry tonight! 



 (Hey, I said last .gif, not the last video!) :curry2

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm actually amazed at how bad the Cavaliers are.

And then there's the Raptors...who look like a legitimate contender at the moment.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Bucks new arena wens3

Attended my first game there last night, top notch venue :up

Big win over the Sixers too :giannis


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055582497377943552
Wolves need to take this deal ASAP.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

How the hell does one offer FOUR first round picks? :lol


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Minnesota would be foolish to take that deal. Houston is good enough to play for the NBA title for the next 3-5 years so those first round picks are gonna be very low. 15 to 20th at best.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Hawks would make the playoffs if the season ended today!!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Tonight's game was real close for the Thunder and the Celtics. It was a fun game to watch and Westbrook did alright tonight. But tonight Celetics take the W and I couldn't be more prouder at that game.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Minnesota would be foolish to take that deal. Houston is good enough to play for the NBA title for the next 3-5 years so those first round picks are gonna be very low. 15 to 20th at best.


They would be foolish not to take that deal if Butler really wants out and the protections are reasonable. He is a year rental at this point for the wolves. Those picks can be used to either draft cheap role players when KAT and Wiggins are in their prime or used as sweeteners to get out of bad contracts or to get veteran help.

Also, Butler and CP3 are injury prone during the regular season, so all it takes is Harden to miss games for the picks to sky rocket in value. The worse case scenario for the Wolves is the picks all covey at the 25-30 range. They need it to be at least in the low 20s or at least be two high 2nd rounders that are non-guaranteed contracts. :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The Lakers/Nuggets match was very entertaining.

Shoutout to McGee for being an awesome and essential player. 

Beyond all the fun and memes he has evolved so much and I love every second of it.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Minnesota would be foolish to take that deal. Houston is good enough to play for the NBA title for the next 3-5 years so those first round picks are gonna be very low. 15 to 20th at best.


Actually, Houston would be screwed by this deal more than anything. CP3 is aging and Jimmy Butler could end up being a one year rental. The picks would go as far as 2025. It all would depend on where Houston ends up. Either way, this is probably the best deal Minnesota is going to get. They should take the deal.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Minnesota absolutely should take the deal, because besides the fact this’ll probably be the best one they could could possibly get, Butler’s mere presence there seems to have completely disrupted KAT. You can talk about whether that makes him soft or not, but it is what it is — he’s their young franchise superstar and they’re paying him out the wazoo. Butler’s there one more year at the most. You go with your young stud.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

If that deal was actually offered, Minnesota should have immediately jumped on it.

And great win by the Celtics last night!


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054544692161871872


So how about that dress code huh? 

This costume is designer so its ok.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055924960265490432
LOL, the owner got tired of Thibs' shit and told him to stick to coaching.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

can't believe some Toronto fans didn't like the Demar/Leonard trade when it happened. Thought it was a step back. I tried to tell those people.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Warriors outscored the Knicks 47-16 in the 4th quarter. Durant drops 25 in the 4th. Unbelieveable.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@BOSS of Bel-Air; @Stax Classic; @BTheVampireSlayer; 

That Thursday night game between the Nuggets and Lakers was a lot of fun to watch. Both teams are solid at this point and somewhat evenly matched in L.A., at least, but the Lakers built up a solid lead in the final couple of minutes or so. Jokic and other Nuggets matching up against the Lakers with LeBron making a lot of solid passes to outside shooters while scoring a whole lot for himself, too, makes for a good Western Conference matchup. 



RKing85 said:


> can't believe some Toronto fans didn't like the Demar/Leonard trade when it happened. Thought it was a step back. I tried to tell those people.


Agreed.

Thought it was clear for a long time that Toronto had to blow up that backcourt to have any shot at progressing to the next veritable level. That they were able to swing a trade for Kawhi Leonard in that same transaction makes it a colossal victory. The Raptors were an incalculable beneficiary of circumstance.



Making It Rain said:


> Warriors outscored the Knicks 47-16 in the 4th quarter. Durant drops 25 in the 4th. Unbelieveable.


:woo :woo :kd3 :woo :woo

:lmao BOOGIE getting ejected from the bench. :lmao @CROFT; knows. :curry2

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dancingpenguin :kd3 :curry :dray :klay


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055121961741824000
:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*It's been fun to watch Steph and KD pop off all week, and even the loss to the underrated Nuggets. It was also good to see the Lakers get their first win off the hot Nuggets to show some promise and motivate the team.*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Why the fuck couldn't KD be like this when he was on my Fantasy team last year? I wasted my first overall pick on your scrawny ass :trips7


----------



## Corey

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056563659332292609


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Let the rebuild begin. Happy trails, Ty Lue. Thanks for everything.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






*More and more signs are pointing to KD and/or Klay going to LA. The Warriors can't afford to max out 4 All Stars next year. I think 2/3 of Klay, Dray, and KD are going to LA. LeBron with Klay would be ridiculous because of his synergy with 3 point shooters and the Lakers' need for a strong perimeter defender. This would also cripple the Warriors on the defensive and scoring end. Sure, they could survive offensively with Steph and (if he stays) KD carrying the load, but this would open up the door for more teams to have shootouts with them and games would be much closer. 

The way I see it, the Warriors have two options: keep KD and lose Klay and Dray, or lose KD and keep Klay and Dray. Push come to shove, they should keep Klay and Dray because you don't want to give those tools to LeBron and simultaneously destroy the team's synergy. They have proven they can survive without KD, but we've seen them struggle without Draymond. Imagine if Dray AND Klay are gone. The Lakers can afford to do this and would want to do this to severely handicap their biggest competition *



Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056563659332292609


*Can't say I didn't see this coming even though I'm sure the 0-6 start has nothing to do with the best player in the world leaving a bunch of bums behind.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@CROFT; BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Stax Classic; 

LeBron James, even in simply leaving a team for another, remains the NBA's _homme fatale_ for head coaches. :lol

Watch your back, Luke. :curry2 :lol

Elsewhere, in Brooklyn today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056667262189518854
:bow :chefcurry :bow

:sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056668649765982210
The way the Warriors are in some ways makes me see it as :curry being the "opener" with the electric energy and flashiness and :kd3 is the final super boss closer. :lol Once again :curry was white-hot in the early going, scoring 16 of the Warriors' 32 first-quarter points. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056676255897141249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056679199421816832
:kd3 shut the door on Brooklyn after the Nets became supremely hot, hitting three-pointers with abandon. The Nets are sneakily solid, especially at home, and they have challenged the Dubs for a little while now every time the two teams meet. The Warriors built up large leads (19 I believe was the highest) but that was with plenty of minutes left in the fourth quarter and the Nets refused to to go away while it seemed like the Warriors were already starting to look forward to the plane ride to Chicago. :lol 

:kd3 went super boss mode in tandem with :curry however, to put the Nets away rather late. :lol

Also, just as JEREBKO had his moments in the sun early on this season off of the bench for the Dubs, more recently it's been all about Alfonzo MCKENNIE. McKennie has been dynamic as the above tweet from Anthony Slater noted. His contributions were invaluable in this somewhat gritty win on the road.

Sometimes it is difficult to ascertain precisely how "+/-" figures work for only one game. :lol :dray was phenomenal in many respects but he was tagged with "-8" for some reason. :lol He scored 8 points, went 4/9 from the field (0/3 from distance), with 4 rebounds and 13 assists vs. 1 turnover (he would say afterward that he wants to do better so I guess he wants to never turn it over and I am fine with that goal!) and 5 steals. :mark: :mark: :mark: :dray :dray :dray 

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Jesus the bulls are getting torched by the warriors.

Down by 42 at the half 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@CROFT; @Stax Classic; @BTheVampireSlayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057083061681221632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057083894221193216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057083983039815681
52 points in 26 minutes. :banderas 

:klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:sodone :Bow


Klay the Great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*





*Klay did 1 better than Steph in 3 pt FGS and score :lol. I really want to know what would happen if Kerr kept them both in after those ridiculous 3 quarters a piece. They'd create unbreakable records for sure.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:mark: *Legit BOSS*! :mark: Fantastic video! :sodone
@CROFT; shared this tweet with me on my wall. Had to share. :lol :chefcurry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057068558734295043


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> @CROFT; @Stax Classic; @BTheVampireSlayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057083061681221632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057083894221193216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057083983039815681
> 52 points in 26 minutes. :banderas
> 
> :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay
> 
> :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


That is our boy, Klay FUCKING THOMPSON WITH THE 52 POINTS THERE!!! CEMEMNTING MORE HISTORY FOR HIS BASKETBALL CAREER AND ONE MORE WIN FOR THE WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!! :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

Statistically speaking Klay may just be a better shooter than steph. 

I mean most made 3s in the playoffs 11
Most made points in a quarter 37
Made 60 pts in 3 qtrs
Most made 3s (in 3 qtrs) steph made his 3s in 4
3 pt champ
And hes right behind steph in season most made 3s total

Steph has his records but Klays records look like their all made up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Looks like I got the jump on Stephen A this time :lol*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Leave it to ESPN to pivot from Klay Thompson's game to LeBron James. Amazing.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I want the Warriors to play one game with either just KD or Steph and go for Kobe's 81 points record, or even Wilt's 100. They sure as heck won't reach it playing 3 quarters if their starting lineup is playing and killing everyone...or can they?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Derrick Rose crying after a 50 point game and the game winner had me emotional. For everything that guy's been through to see him finally have that moment. :mj2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Rose still got it. :mj2


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

DERRICK FUCKING ROSE. THAT'S MY GUY.

THAT IS ALL :drose :drose :drose :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Will always love that man.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Nice one for Mr. Rose. I love comeback stories.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Steph has more threes this season than several NBA teams :curry2 :sodone




*


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

D Rose...that was so fucking cool.

Glad he got a moment like that, it really sucks what happened to him with all the injuries.


----------



## THANOS

Steph, KD, Klay, Dramond...


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061316625499086849
:butler


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That's a great trade for Philly, didn't have to give up a 1st and/or Fueltz. This makes Philly the favorite in the East imo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Steph's injury saddens me, but Stephen A's hype for Jimmy Butler in Philly brightened up my day*

BqApR5BnE-6


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I'm torn as I'm gonna miss Saric and Convington on 76ers but very intriguing trade nonetheless. 

Will be interesting to see how far Butler goes from here.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Draymond.... fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*So begins the implosion of the Warriors. You know it's bad when Boogie is playing peacekeeper: *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So begins the implosion of the Warriors. You know it's bad when Boogie is playing peacekeeper: *


_*What was Draymond thinking in that game? If Durant is clapping for the ball and he is open, they you give him the ball. Miss the ball or making the three, you know you are going to win the game in overtime. If Klay was open, pass him the ball. Disappointed here. Boogie I am proud of him for being the peacekeeper. It sucks that Curry has a groin injury and I wish him to get better soon. *_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*What was Draymond thinking in that game? If Durant is clapping for the ball and he is open, they you give him the ball. Miss the ball or making the three, you know you are going to win the game in overtime. If Klay was open, pass him the ball. Disappointed here. Boogie I am proud of him for being the peacekeeper. It sucks that Curry has a groin injury and I wish him to get better soon. *_


*As Stephen A reports, Draymond was thinking KD is leaving during the off season, so he brilliantly decided to say "fuck em" 10 games into the regular season instead of quietly securing a 3rd championship. He needs to get his shit together, get over his pride, and get this ring, because it may be his last.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *As Stephen A reports, Draymond was thinking KD is leaving during the off season, so he brilliantly decided to say "fuck em" 10 games into the regular season instead of quietly securing a 3rd championship. He needs to get his shit together, get over his pride, and get this ring, because it may be his last.*


_*If KD is leaving during the off season then that is up to him and the coaches to deal with it. If he is not leaving during off season then you have that talk with him. Matter of fact all the team have a talk with him before or after the game. I do agree he needs to get his shit together. If this is KD's last time on the team then suck up, get that third straight ring in a three peat way and then wave bye to KD. *_


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Stax Classic; 
@KING JAMES; and I had a discussion regarding the :draymond/:kd3 controversy yesterday.

We covered a fair amount in only a few visitor messages: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/members/king-james-with-wf-s-biggest-braves-believer-and-booster.html 

A few different things are at play beyond what *Magic* and I brought up. Namely the absence of :curry not only vastly diminished the Warriors' offense on the court but it is a major and potentially debilitating blow to this team's locker room dynamic. Why? Well, I happen to have interacted with a few of the gentlemen who play for Golden State. I also voraciously read some tidbits of "insider" information which would be otherwise unknown. What I have seen with my own eyes and what I have read from multiple trustworthy sources complement one another to confirm the picture. And that picture is that Steph Curry is the team's moral and morale leader. Draymond Green is the team's drill instructor/sergeant. Green will let loose on just about anyone. He's the fellow who gets on other players for not playing up to their potential, or making mistakes, or informs them of what they can do better. It's a huge dose of tough love. Curry puts his hand on a teammate's shoulder and tells him that Green is just Green and basketball is basketball. Curry provides the soothing ointment for Green's sometimes blistering remarks. 

Everyone on the Warriors knows this dynamic. Even in blowout wins Green will find something about which to throw a tirade. Curry even as the team is playing abysmally will let everyone take a long gander at the bright side to counteract Green's perfectionism. 

It's actually a wonderful paradigm for the Warriors as a team. However, you lose one and you lose the balance. I agreed with Steph Curry not traveling down to Los Angeles this week with his groin injury but it ended up being a costly decision because it is quite likely Curry at least partially mitigates Green's verbal antics. 

Another point which needs to be recalled when analyzing this is that Green and :kd3 are pretty, pretty good friends. I am fairly confident that this is not a Derek Jeter/Alex Rodriguez circa mid-2000s situation where two mega-stars join forces on the same team and friction develops but the players themselves are all smiles being chummy with one another for the public to see. Both Jeter and Rodriguez--much later--both confessed to the press that contrary to the images they let out for public consumption, they were never friends and they even had some problems with one another, which were mostly dealt with professionally. 

Green and Durant are almost polar opposites in temperament. I cannot tell you how many games I have attended where Green is happily encouraging Durant, marveling at Durant's abilities, etc. Durant usually just smiles like he knows he's pleased a friend... And in some ways I think it's fair to say that Durant has looked at Green as something of a mentor, which is a bit odd but Green's basketball intelligence quotient aside from moments like this one which has understandably blown up is rather astounding. Green is a lot like Dennis Rodman--and what people have generally forgotten about Rodman is that beneath all of the hair colors and earrings and outlandish behavior, the dude was something of a basketball savant. Rodman studied just about every single NBA player's proclivity on the boards and he studied every single teammate's shot so he quickly understood where to be to devour a voluminous number of rebounds. Rodman might be crazy in some respects--but as far as the NBA was concerned he was crazy-focused. And much as Green does at least half of the outlandish stuff he does to anger opposing teams and get inside players' heads, Rodman was likewise the Chicago Bulls' "enforcer" and "shit-disturber" to use a naughty phrase, like Kevin McHale on that ferocious 1980s Boston Celtics team. That is the role Green has taken on and he does it rather well at least nine-tenths of the time. Problem is he grows overexcited at times as I mentioned to Magic, and as Magic stated, Green being a stubborn, competitive-to-a-fault player and man did not want to acknowledge his own failing at the end of regulation. So he effortlessly changes the subject to Durant's contract situation. I mean, it's downright funny when you consider it because it's :dray all over. :lol 

One thing that is known is that Durant is presently hurt and scoffed at discussing his friendship with Green. So the wound is still fresh. Green needs to do everything in his power to repair that wound. One player was reportedly quoted as saying that Durant is now gone at the end of this season, but it is still only mid-November. And as much as Warriors fans do not want to hear it, it's quite possible Durant may have been leaving anyway (seems like Green was thinking so!). 

The good news is that Curry is joining the team on this Texas road trip. He is not returning until the end of this month in all likelihood but that has to at least possibly help things. 

Also, this article is quite good at distilling what apparently went down. http://www.goldenstateofmind.com/20...mond-green-argument-details-steph-curry-visit

If even half of the things said in that article are accurate, what Green said is beyond being unacceptable. 

The team may have to make a decision on Green vs. Durant soon? 

Such a mess. Green and his big, stupid mouth. 

Dude should take a seven-month vow of silence outside of doing his damned job on the court. :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Mavs win by 50 :banderas

4 wins in 5 :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Stax Classic;
> @KING JAMES; and I had a discussion regarding the :draymond/:kd3 controversy yesterday.
> 
> We covered a fair amount in only a few visitor messages: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/members/king-james-with-wf-s-biggest-braves-believer-and-booster.html
> 
> A few different things are at play beyond what *Magic* and I brought up. Namely the absence of :curry not only vastly diminished the Warriors' offense on the court but it is a major and potentially debilitating blow to this team's locker room dynamic. Why? Well, I happen to have interacted with a few of the gentlemen who play for Golden State. I also voraciously read some tidbits of "insider" information which would be otherwise unknown. What I have seen with my own eyes and what I have read from multiple trustworthy sources complement one another to confirm the picture. And that picture is that Steph Curry is the team's moral and morale leader. Draymond Green is the team's drill instructor/sergeant. Green will let loose on just about anyone. He's the fellow who gets on other players for not playing up to their potential, or making mistakes, or informs them of what they can do better. It's a huge dose of tough love. Curry puts his hand on a teammate's shoulder and tells him that Green is just Green and basketball is basketball. Curry provides the soothing ointment for Green's sometimes blistering remarks.
> 
> Everyone on the Warriors knows this dynamic. Even in blowout wins Green will find something about which to throw a tirade. Curry even as the team is playing abysmally will let everyone take a long gander at the bright side to counteract Green's perfectionism.
> 
> It's actually a wonderful paradigm for the Warriors as a team. However, you lose one and you lose the balance. I agreed with Steph Curry not traveling down to Los Angeles this week with his groin injury but it ended up being a costly decision because it is quite likely Curry at least partially mitigates Green's verbal antics.
> 
> Another point which needs to be recalled when analyzing this is that Green and :kd3 are pretty, pretty good friends. I am fairly confident that this is not a Derek Jeter/Alex Rodriguez circa mid-2000s situation where two mega-stars join forces on the same team and friction develops but the players themselves are all smiles being chummy with one another for the public to see. Both Jeter and Rodriguez--much later--both confessed to the press that contrary to the images they let out for public consumption, they were never friends and they even had some problems with one another, which were mostly dealt with professionally.
> 
> Green and Durant are almost polar opposites in temperament. I cannot tell you how many games I have attended where Green is happily encouraging Durant, marveling at Durant's abilities, etc. Durant usually just smiles like he knows he's pleased a friend... And in some ways I think it's fair to say that Durant has looked at Green as something of a mentor, which is a bit odd but Green's basketball intelligence quotient aside from moments like this one which has understandably blown up is rather astounding. Green is a lot like Dennis Rodman--and what people have generally forgotten about Rodman is that beneath all of the hair colors and earrings and outlandish behavior, the dude was something of a basketball savant. Rodman studied just about every single NBA player's proclivity on the boards and he studied every single teammate's shot so he quickly understood where to be to devour a voluminous number of rebounds. Rodman might be crazy in some respects--but as far as the NBA was concerned he was crazy-focused. And much as Green does at least half of the outlandish stuff he does to anger opposing teams and get inside players' heads, Rodman was likewise the Chicago Bulls' "enforcer" and "shit-disturber" to use a naughty phrase, like Kevin McHale on that ferocious 1980s Boston Celtics team. That is the role Green has taken on and he does it rather well at least nine-tenths of the time. Problem is he grows overexcited at times as I mentioned to Magic, and as Magic stated, Green being a stubborn, competitive-to-a-fault player and man did not want to acknowledge his own failing at the end of regulation. So he effortlessly changes the subject to Durant's contract situation. I mean, it's downright funny when you consider it because it's :dray all over. :lol
> 
> One thing that is known is that Durant is presently hurt and scoffed at discussing his friendship with Green. So the wound is still fresh. Green needs to do everything in his power to repair that wound. One player was reportedly quoted as saying that Durant is now gone at the end of this season, but it is still only mid-November. And as much as Warriors fans do not want to hear it, it's quite possible Durant may have been leaving anyway (seems like Green was thinking so!).
> 
> The good news is that Curry is joining the team on this Texas road trip. He is not returning until the end of this month in all likelihood but that has to at least possibly help things.
> 
> Also, this article is quite good at distilling what apparently went down. http://www.goldenstateofmind.com/20...mond-green-argument-details-steph-curry-visit
> 
> If even half of the things said in that article are accurate, what Green said is beyond being unacceptable.
> 
> The team may have to make a decision on Green vs. Durant soon?
> 
> Such a mess. Green and his big, stupid mouth.
> 
> Dude should take a seven-month vow of silence outside of doing his damned job on the court. :lmao


*As you know, because I know you read everything, I speculated earlier in the thread that GS would have to choose between Dray and KD due to monetary reasons. I did not think they would go out like this. Thanks for confirming that Stephen A's sources were legit. You know some people just assume everything he says is wrong without doing any fact checking themselves.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*THE KANG!!!! *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062951704633651200


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

BqPybQrFSw2 

*The downward spiral continues. This is why no one can tell me KD is more important to this team than Steph. He's the engine and Draymond is the heart. If they aren't into it, the Warriors lose.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Stax Classic;

I heard on the local sports radio late night show driving up from San Jose last night that the Warriors' record without :curry since the 2009-2010 season (which I take as meaning since that season concluded) is something like 41-60 or 40-61 or something like that. Some imbecile driving like a madman nearly caused an accident involving my own vehicle just as that statistic was being uttered so I missed it in its entirety but as someone who has witnessed the Warriors anything close to that does not in the least bit surprise me. :lol

This team, offensively, when it is what haters and lovers know it as, runs through one man more than any other.

This Texas Triangle road trip is ill-timed in a host of ways, and the Warriors' schedule until after December 7 is simply brutal in terms of number of games (they are already at sixteen, sharing the #1 spot with Philadelphia for most games played to date). Curry needs to return as soon as possible.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

NBA Rumors: Kevin Durant And Anthony Davis Could Form A Superteam With LeBron James


> It looks like LeBron James has finally found a way to turn things around for the Los Angeles Lakers, as the team is currently going through a 4 game winning streak after a sloppy start of the season.
> 
> Even so, it looks like the Lakers still need to add more firepower come summer 2019.
> 
> Rim protection was a huge issue early on for Luke Walton’s team, so names of the likes of Anthony Davis definitely pop in mind right away, although that’s not going to be easy.
> 
> Moreover, if you’ve been paying attention to the league lately, you know that there’s another top-tier rim protector that’s going to be available in the summer: Kevin Durant.
> 
> After all the drama surrounding Durant and Draymond Green, even an unnamed Warriors player stated that there’s simply no way that Durant is coming back next season after what was said in the locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let’s go step by step here. First, landing Durant would be a piece of cake for the Lakers, a team with such a great winning culture, that has the cap space to get him, that has LeBron as their leader, and that could provide the perfect scenario for Durant to get revenge at the Warriors, and we know loyalty isn’t his forte.
> 
> Also, according to Jarrett Jack, there’s a huge possibility that he wants to join LeBron next summer, and let’s all remember that Jack was the first guy KD called when he decided to join the Warriors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063166650726391810On the other hand, the Pelicans aren’t going to be competing any time soon, even despite Davis’ huge efforts. That being said, let’s remember he’s going to be a free agent in 2020 and is a lock to walk away for free unless they trade him prior to that date.
> 
> Los Angeles has a young core and the kind of assets every team would love to trade for, as they’re all unproven talents with such a high ceiling that would be worth the risk.
> 
> Lonzo, Ingram, Kuzma, Hart; a trade package surrounding 2 or 3 of those young men could be more than enough to land the Brow.
> 
> LeBron James, Anthony Davis, and Kevin Durant, that’s scary.
> 
> Yes, you heard me correctly. The King, Durantula and The Brow all playing for the same team. That is what could potentially happen next summer if things go well. Currently, Durant will be a free agent next summer and with all this tension surrounding Golden State, it’s looking more and more like he will leave the Warriors next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Davis will be in the last year of his contract next summer and it looks like the New Orleans Pelicans aren’t going to be a contending team anytime soon. The likelihood of Davis leaving for nothing is free agency in 2020 is increasing every day.
> 
> We already reported that Lakers want to land Anthony Davis as soon as possible and the 3 best ways how they can the best big man in the NBA.
> 
> Picture this; the Lakers have enough cap space to sign Kevin Durant next summer. They also have enough young assets to possibly get Anthony Davis from the Pelicans. With Lonzo Ball, Brandon Ingram, Kyle Kuzma and Josh Hart on their roster that is a lot of potential trade value if the Lakers want to go after Davis.
> 
> Should this scenario come to fruition then pencil in the next few titles for the Lakers and say goodbye to the Golden State Warriors (and the rest of the league for that matter).


Source: https://nbanewsnow.com/nba-rumors-k...layer-national-basketball-association-news-2/
https://fadeawayworld.net/2018/11/1...avis-will-form-a-superteam-with-lebron-james/


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Stax Classic;
> 
> I heard on the local sports radio late night show driving up from San Jose last night that the Warriors' record without :curry since the 2009-2010 season (which I take as meaning since that season concluded) is something like 41-60 or 40-61 or something like that. Some imbecile driving like a madman nearly caused an accident involving my own vehicle just as that statistic was being uttered so I missed it in its entirety but as someone who has witnessed the Warriors anything close to that does not in the least bit surprise me. :lol
> 
> This team, offensively, when it is what haters and lovers know it as, runs through one man more than any other.
> 
> This Texas Triangle road trip is ill-timed in a host of ways, and the Warriors' schedule until after December 7 is simply brutal in tertvms of number of games (they are already at sixteen, sharing the #1 spot with Philadelphia for most games played to date). Curry needs to return as soon as possible.


*Thank you for sharing that stat, Deso! Even without numbers in my face, the Warriors fail the eye test without Curry. He's not only the engine of the team offensivley, but the energy in Oracle erupts like no other and demoralizes the opposing team when his threes go in. That can't be tracked on a stat sheet. I have always said and will always say Curry is more important to this team than Durant. I don't care if he's a top 3 player; chemistry is everything in basketball, and no one is mixing test tubes like the chef :chefcurry*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I can't wait until Durant leaves the Warriors and they never win another championship because Chef doesn't cook in the playoffs like he does in the regular season and this squad will be much, much weaker than they were in 2016. Warrior fans never deserved Durant, hopefully he learned that.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Think I'm just gonna spend half the day making DONCIC smilies :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



LUCKY CHARMS said:


> I can't wait until Durant leaves the Warriors and they never win another championship because Chef doesn't cook in the playoffs like he does in the regular season and this squad will be much, much weaker than they were in 2016. Warrior fans never deserved Durant, hopefully he learned that.


*Yeah, I agree. The most dominant team this decade doesn't deserve to lose 3 straight games because their second option has no mental fortitude. Maybe you conveniently forgot that Steph's team reverse 3-0'd KD's team in the Western Conference Finals before he joined them. Maybe you conveniently forgot that they made two finals appearances and won a championship without him. It doesn't surprise me that you once again can't handle being proven statstically wrong about KD being better for the Warriors than Steph. They are 23-20 in the last 5 seasons without Steph. Meanwhile, they had an 80%+ win record without KD. If the core unit of Steph, Klay, and Dray stay, they will always have a better chance of winning a title than having KD without Steph.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, I agree. The most dominant team this decade doesn't deserve to lose 3 straight games because their second option has no mental fortitude. Maybe you conveniently forgot that Steph's team reverse 3-0'd KD's team in the Western Conference Finals before he joined them. Maybe you conveniently forgot that they made two finals appearances and won a championship without him. It doesn't surprise me that you once again can't handle being proven statstically wrong about KD being better for the Warriors than Steph. They are 23-20 in the last 5 seasons without Steph. Meanwhile, they had an 80%+ win record without KD. If the core unit of Steph, Klay, and Dray stay, they will always have a better chance of winning a title than having KD without Steph.*



The core without Durant and Boogie will not win another title without making a major move.

Draymond is much worse offensively than in 2016 and defense is harder to play since the rule changes so his overall impact is lessened.

.Klay has shot 26% from three this year if you dont include his record breaking performance. Even with that performance he's shooting 33%. That's not KD's fault.

Their bench and center rotation is much, much worse than 2016. Iggy has regressed a lot too and isnt nearly as dependable as he once was.

Curry can dominate all he wants, but he won't be carrying the team to a title in the future sans KD. He gets crowded heavily in the playoffs and focusing your defense to stop him without Durant will be much easier in a 7 game series.

And those win/loss records lack a lot of context. Again Curry makes the players around him better, but Green not being able to score and Klay shooting like shit falls on them, not KD.

And once again? Werent you the one going on and on about Melo being a missing piece and now he's likely going to be out of the league lol. Your opinions aint shit as you dont pay attention to the league like I do. Stay in your lane.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



LUCKY CHARMS said:


> The core without Durant and Boogie will not win another title without making a major move.
> 
> Draymond is much worse offensively than in 2016 and defense is harder to play since the rule changes so his overall impact is lessened.
> 
> .Klay has shot 26% from three this year if you dont include his record breaking performance. Even with that performance he's shooting 33%. That's not KD's fault.
> 
> Their bench and center rotation is much, much worse than 2016. Iggy has regressed a lot too and isnt nearly as dependable as he once was.
> 
> Curry can dominate all he wants, but he won't be carrying the team to a title in the future sans KD. He gets crowded heavily in the playoffs and focusing your defense to stop him without Durant will be much easier in a 7 game series.
> 
> And those win/loss records lack a lot of context. Again Curry makes the players around him better, but Green not being able to score and Klay shooting like shit falls on them, not KD.
> 
> And once again? Werent you the one going on and on about Melo being a missing piece and now he's likely going to be out of the league lol. Your opinions aint shit as you dont pay attention to the league like I do. Stay in your lane.


*Nah, you don't get to deflect facts after making asinine claims. Curry and co have an excellent win % without Durant in the regular season and the playoffs. This is documented and not debatable. I also never said Melo would be good on the Rockets because the D'Antoni playstyle obviously doesn't work with him and we've seen that on the Knicks. I said he would be better with LeBron than Kevin Love and I've always been consistent about that. Try and keep up. Also, you're the same guy who tried to convince everyone for two years that LeBron isn't the best player in the league, yet he just shot 61% from the field, dropped 51 points, and leads the league in scoring with a career low in minutes. Meanwhile, you're making excuses for Durant not being able to elevate All-Stars like Steph can. Sit down and eat crow.*


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

celtics are in trouble. they don't have a team capable of competing for a championship. i don't know if horford's cooked, because he always is meh during the regular season, and great in playoffs, but this year he looks worse than ever. hayward has given them nothing, and looks to be the worst signing imaginable. kyrie is basically a one man team, with morris doing his thing off the bench. ainge has to shake up the roster imo.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

JR Smith away from Cavaliers as team works on trade


> JR Smith and the Cleveland Cavaliers have mutually agreed for him to leave the team as both sides work to facilitate a trade, sources told ESPN.
> 
> The team issued a statement Tuesday acknowledging the arrangement.
> 
> "The organization wishes JR and his family well and appreciates and thanks him for his contributions in the community, to the team and his role in the 2016 NBA Championship," it said.
> 
> EDITOR'S PICKS
> 
> JR Smith: Cavs' tanking 'was always the plan'
> JR Smith has already requested a trade, and now he says that he thinks the Cavaliers never intended to win after LeBron James left.
> 
> 
> Cavs' Love: Expect to be back after new year
> Kevin Love said Tuesday that he is "in and out" of a boot following toe surgery and he likely won't return to the Cavs until after the new year.
> 
> Smith and the Cavaliers' front office have been at odds all season. General manager Koby Altman previously discussed him leaving the team and Smith had chosen to remain. But the situation was inflamed Monday when Smith gave an interview to The Athletic in which he essentially accused the Cavs of tanking.
> 
> "I don't think the goal is to win. The goal isn't to go out there and try to get as many wins as you can," Smith told The Athletic. "I think the goal is to develop and lose to get lottery picks. I think that was always the plan."
> 
> Cleveland star Kevin Love, appearing on The Jump along with teammate Channing Frye and former teammate Richard Jefferson, said the Cavs are skewing younger, but it's hard to see a veteran like Smith leave after four consecutive trips to the NBA Finals.
> 
> "It is tough to lose a guy like that when you have been in the trenches with him and you have been to war with him," Love said. "[Frye and Jefferson] know what JR has meant to this team and this city. He was one of the fan favorites and he was a guy who played both sides of the ball."
> 
> Frye said "the worst thing in the NBA is to be in the middle" but that the Cavs are putting in the effort and improving.
> 
> "I think for us we have a lot of repair and we have a lot of young talent. You need to allow them to play, but under a good system and good culture," Frye said. "For us right now, our record does not reflect how hard these guys work and how much better I feel we have gotten. But we still have a long way to go."
> 
> Smith, who played just six minutes in the Cavs' loss in Detroit on Monday night, had already requested a trade and now will work out privately until one can be implemented. The two sides are not currently considering a buyout arrangement, sources said. Smith is earning $14.7 million this season, and $3.8 million of his $15.6 million salary for next season is guaranteed.
> 
> Playing time for Smith had a role in coach Tyronn Lue being fired by the franchise earlier this season. Lue favored veteran players like Smith, Frye and Kyle Korver, whereas the front office preferred that the Cavaliers play younger players, including rookie point guard Collin Sexton.
> 
> The Cavs are 2-13 and Love is out indefinitely following toe surgery, though he did say on The Jump that he expects to be back "sometime after the new year." If the Cavs' draft pick doesn't fall in the top 10 after this season, the selection goes to the Atlanta Hawks as part of a 2017 trade for Korver. That factor could incentivize the Cavs to make sure they finish with one of the worst records in the league.
> 
> Smith's contract is grandfathered in to a quirk in the collective bargaining agreement allowing for his full salary in the 2019-20 season to be counted in possible trades. Under the new rules, only the guaranteed portion of a salary can be counted for matching purpose. So Smith's contract has a measure of value in trade next summer, and because of this the Cavs have been reluctant to proceed with a buyout, sources said.
> 
> Smith, 33, is averaging a career-low 6.7 points and shooting just 34 percent this season.
> 
> The Cavs host their former superstar LeBron James and the Los Angeles Lakers on Wednesday night.


Source: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/25332090/jr-smith-away-cavs-team-seeks-trade


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> celtics are in trouble. they don't have a team capable of competing for a championship. i don't know if horford's cooked, because he always is meh during the regular season, and great in playoffs, but this year he looks worse than ever. hayward has given them nothing, and looks to be the worst signing imaginable. kyrie is basically a one man team, with morris doing his thing off the bench. ainge has to shake up the roster imo.


What about Tatum, and Brown?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



ThunderJet88 said:


> What about Tatum, and Brown?


personally, this is a really unpopular opinion but i don't like tatum. he has kobe's mentality, and is basically a black hole. he doesn't play team ball at all, which i can't stand. brown is practicall the same deal... not as good of a shooter, but he attacks more. i'd move them both in a heartbeat for anthony davis... rozier too for that matter.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

This Thanksgiving I will be thankful when :curry and :dray return from their respective injuries because without them, woo boy, this Warriors team is ripe for the picking by a multitude of highly talented teams. Some ghastly performances on both ends of the court, with the Thunder particularly dominant in a way that makes one pine for that Texas Triangle road trip.

Sacramento Kings are now sneakily efficacious, too. Friday night's game will hardly be easy, and may very easily be another brutal home court loss.

Please get back _pronto_, :curry and :dray :sad:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






*With the Warriors being 0-4 since Curry got injured and Dray calling him a bitch, his petty ass went and liked a comment about Dray being rumored to be traded. Deso, let me know if you've heard anything internally about a Draymond trade being discussed. If true, that's awful. Without Dray reaching out to KD in 2016, he's not on the Warriors. To sacrifice such a key component to the team's success for the last four years because he's upsetting your underperforming, shiny new toy is ludicrous. I know he can be a dumbass and a hothead at times, but his fire is used to empower the team more often than not. It just needs Curry's Ying to balance his Yang. Without Curry on the floor, there's just uncontrolled chaos. They got blown out by Russell's Thunder when it's usually the other way around. KD is shooting 2-22 from 3 point range since being called a bitch and he's done nothing to disprove that. *


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *With the Warriors being 0-4 since Curry got injured and Dray calling him a bitch, his petty ass went and liked a comment about Dray being rumored to be traded. Deso, let me know if you've heard anything internally about a Draymond trade being discussed. If true, that's awful. Without Dray reaching out to KD in 2016, he's not on the Warriors. To sacrifice such a key component to the team's success for the last four years because he's upsetting your underperforming, shiny new toy is ludicrous. I know he can be a dumbass and a hothead at times, but his fire is used to empower the team more often than not. It just needs Curry's Ying to balance his Yang. Without Curry on the floor, there's just uncontrolled chaos. They got blown out by Russell's Thunder when it's usually the other way around. KD is shooting 2-22 from 3 point range since being called a bitch and he's done nothing to disprove that. *


I think Green is what makes the Warriors such a special team in the first place. To have a PF like him who can control the offense while defend any position on the floor alongside the two historically great shooters in the NBA makes this one of the most difficult big threes to play against we have ever seen. Trading away Draymond just to keep a man who we don't even know is staying after the season happy is idiotic beyond comprehension.

With that said...



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Nah, you don't get to deflect facts after making asinine claims. Curry and co have an excellent win % without Durant in the regular season and the playoffs. This is documented and not debatable.


This doesn't prove the Warriors will be fine without Durant, especially when their track record before getting him is less than ideal. 



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> I also never said Melo would be good on the Rockets because the D'Antoni playstyle obviously doesn't work with him and we've seen that on the Knicks. I said he would be better with LeBron than Kevin Love and I've always been consistent about that.


So why do you get to deflect despite making asinine claims like this but he doesn't? What makes you so deserving? 



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Also, you're the same guy who tried to convince everyone for two years that LeBron isn't the best player in the league, yet he just shot 61% from the field, dropped 51 points, and leads the league in scoring with a career low in minutes. Meanwhile, you're making excuses for Durant not being able to elevate All-Stars like Steph can. Sit down and eat crow.


And in 2017, he wasn't. Durant played some of the best defense we had ever seen and was just as dominant offensively as LeBron. That year, it was Durant and that was the only time Magic kept making that claim. 

I guess Durant decided he no longer needed to be that kind of player. Whatever the reason, he stopped being that player after that season. I haven't seen Magic try to claim he's the best player since then, and even then that's not a far fetched statement like you're making it out to be. 

I know you won't respond because you never do. But I thought it'd be appropriate to call you out like old times sake.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@BOSS of Bel-Air; 

Have not heard anything from anyone with even a modicum of power concerning a potential Draymond Green trade. 

I have, however, heard some fans speculating about a possible Green trade (and a handful even arguing the merits of trading Kevin Durant). @Stax Classic; was in fact saying on my wall that he believes the Warriors should move on from Green soon.

I cannot tell anyone what the long-term future of the Warriors is. I tend to take the approach to sports--and probably especially basketball, but, frankly, it's true of all of them to one extent or another--that you play the hand you are dealt for the year (or season) ahead of you, and that does not end until you are either eliminated from contention, eliminated from the playoffs, or win it all and are the proverbial last man standing. 

And after that and only after that do you begin to spend the vast bulk of your time working out what happens in the future for the next season.

This is the philosophy Warriors General Manager Bob Myers has spoken of possessing on his own for years now and he was, for some reason, even more adamant about it going into this season. Probably because he knew that the speculation concerning several of the Warriors' biggest stars would be likely be significant over the course of the season (of course he almost surely had no way of knowing that it would become so fierce in the middle of November). 

So with all of that in mind, I cannot see how the Warriors are a convincing frontrunner to win it all this upcoming June anymore if they move either Green or Durant. @KING JAMES; is right. As I was saying in the chatbox last night, the bench as a unit this season remains something of a question mark: some nights they are quite good, even outperforming the starters, and other nights they are abysmal. The sample size to determine their worth is still too small. However, even if the bench overperforms for the rest of the season, the fact is the Warriors are top-heavy with minimal depth. Whenever Boogie Cousins emerges from his major injury--and who knows what he will be when that happens--that will help some matters in terms of the roster, reducing some players' roles which need to be reduced (sorry, Damian Jones, but you are so green and the league has already caught up with you) and providing some strengths that this team is painfully lacking as of now. Yet even with that, this is a top-heavy team and if you remove, say, Draymond Green, I'm struggling to see how this team, and especially defensively, functions at an even remotely high level, much less NBA Championship-winning level. In seven months, once it is late June, Warriors fans and haters alike can speculate and weigh options and watch the Warriors front office do likewise, perhaps, but for now, as Myers would say were he in this thread right now, all they are committed toward is winning the 2018-2019 NBA Championship. This season concludes with another Larry O'Brien Trophy or it is a failure, no matter how valiantly the team tries in defeat. 

(As for Durant liking the comment, sure, it's a bit head-scratch-inducing, but for all any of us know including myself it could be his passive-aggressive way of ribbing Green. It's honestly inexplicable at times what is going on inside these fellows' heads, but that comes with the territory with phenomenally talented world class athletes who generally spend most of their time with people telling them how unbelievably amazing they are. Which I do not mind! It's just a trait that one has to keep in mind when analyzing some of these events.)


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I wonder what we could get by blowing it completely up?


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So, um, wow... Dwight Howard.

Read the thread. This is where it starts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066522890865131520


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

how the fuck did Phoenix and Sacramento pass on Luka???? Morons.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

We're about a quarter through the season now,

Eastern conference: Wow before the start of the season, I thought Washington was your typical treadmill team, I did not expect them to collapse this hard. Curious to see how they blow it up. I expected Boston to be the clear cut number one in the east even ahead of the Raptors with Kawhi, but that's not happening either. They still have 3/4ths of the season to go but they're off to a rocky start. Milwaukee is the most surprising team for me thus far in terms of success. Everything else is pretty standard.

Western conference: The Clippers and the Grizzlies are currently sitting atop of the West with the same record holding the 1 and 2 spots respectively. LMAO WHAT IN THE FUCK?? Denver playing better than I expected them too. I feel like Im the only person who doesn't sleep on Portland, they're never promising on paper but they always show up. People always sleep on this team even though they show why you shouldn't, year after year now. The Kings are over-performing beyond everyone's exception. Yeah sure, they're not sitting in the top 4 but everyone thought this was a perennial lottery team. They have no big names but they're playing well thus far. Houston and ESPECIALLY Utah are the most disappointing part of the West so far. Houston has a slight excuse but Utah.. er wtf


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Last night's Kings-Warriors game in Oakland was immensely fun to watch. Warriors dodged a bullet and were lucky to survive that game. :lol Kudos to the Kings, who have become a truly exciting team to watch, fun and lively, and a winner. A potential Northern California rivalry may be in the process of being born.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066546959123652610
:sodone

:kd3 and :klay having colossal games, with that :klay game-winner, also helped inordinately. :lol

And while I was down on him for a few games, the rookie Damian JONES proved me wrong with a stellar performance. Keep growing, kid, keep growing.

WARRIORS


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Bulls fired Hoiberg this morning. :wow

Now get GarPax the hell outta here too. ut


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Why is he getting fired for at all? Did the Bulls really expect to be competitive this season paying Jabari and Lavine 20m each?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Bulls fired Hoiberg this morning. :wow
> 
> Now get GarPax the hell outta here too. ut


Fred seemed to be doing fine. I mean he had a rough first few years, but he was a good development coach it seemed like.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING SANTA said:


> Fred seemed to be doing fine. I mean he had a rough first few years, but he was a good development coach it seemed like.


Yeah, Lavine's having a career year so far, and Lauri is coming off an all-rookie 1st team, and WCJ is looking good too so far. Seems like the Bulls FO is using him as a scapegoat for the poor start so far, despite having a ton of injuries, which is par for the course for them. They've thrown Rose, Butler, Thibs, and now Hoiberg under the bus for why the team hasn't lived up to expectations, and never blame themselves. It's fucked up. This should answer @FriedTofu ; question too fwiw.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Kevin Durant says he understands why stars may not want to play with LeBron James in L.A.


> When Paul George was forcing his way out of Indiana, all his people talked about was him signing with the Lakers as a free agent. When the time came, he chose to stay in Oklahoma City. Jimmy Butler pushed his way out of Minnesota this season, but the Clippers were reportedly the Los Angeles team on his list, not the Lakers. I have heard from sources, and others have reported as well, that Kawhi Leonard is not really interested in teaming up with LeBron James if Leonard chooses to leave Toronto (not a sure thing by any means).
> 
> There’s been an assumption that when you combined the Lakers’ brand and the draw of Los Angeles with LeBron James, stars would flock to play with him. Not so. The Lakers will eventually get their other star (maybe even this summer), but it’s not that simple.
> 
> Kevin Durant understands why.
> 
> Here is what he told Ric Bucher in a well-done piece at Bleacher Report.
> 
> “So much hype comes from being around LeBron from other people,” Durant said. “He has so many fanboys in the media. Even the beat writers just fawn over him. I’m like, we’re playing basketball here, and it’s not even about basketball at certain points. So I get why anyone wouldn’t want to be in that environment because it’s toxic. Especially when the attention is b******* attention, fluff. It’s not LeBron’s fault at all; it’s just the fact you have so many groupies in the media that love to hang on every word. Just get out of the way and let us play basketball.”
> 
> Toxic is a strong word, but like he tried to say it’s not so much LeBron as it is he is a crossover star — it’s more than just basketball media around him. It’s a celebrity culture. And that’s just the off-the-court stuff. On the court, everyone next to LeBron — even future Hall of Famers, such as Dwyane Wade for example — become role players on some level.
> 
> “Kevin Love, he had to totally change his game to fit, to be a shooter,” Durant said. “Which, I think, he deserves way more credit for switching his game. [Chris] Bosh, same way. LeBron is a player that needs to play with guys that already know how they play the game — and shooters. Like, young players that are still developing, it’s always going to be hard because he demands the ball so much, he demands control of the offense and he creates for everybody.”
> 
> LeBron is the greatest player of a generation and should have the ball in his hands a lot, it should be his team, and nobody around the league really questions that.
> 
> For the stars the Lakers are trying to recruit, the questions are “Where am I in my career? What do I want most? Would playing with LeBron help me get that?”
> 
> The answer is not an automatic yes. If Kawhi Leonard wants to prove that he can be the alpha of a team that wins big — and he’s not just a key cog in Tim Duncan’s culture — then does playing in the shadow of LeBron help him? Same with Durant, if what he wants most is to lead his own team to a title, not to share that spotlight with a Stephen Curry or Russell Westbrook.
> 
> Maybe one of those guys — or Anthony Davis, if he turns down a $240 million extension from the Pelicans — feels that playing with LeBron would benefit his career. At some point, some elite player is going to jump at the chance to play with LeBron and win as a Laker. But that is a very, very bright spotlight with a lot of constant drama floating around, and that is not for everyone.
> 
> Magic Johnson and Rob Pelinka have some work to do.


Source: https://sports.yahoo.com/kevin-durant-says-understands-why-200049275.html & Espn


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What's the point of even having the rest of the regular season? Just give the Raptors the Championship now.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> What's the point of even having the rest of the regular season? Just give the Raptors the Championship now.


:swaggyp

The Dallas Mavs are such a fun team to watch. I love their starting lineup of DSJ/Mathews/Doncic/Barnes/Jordan. JJ is a strong player off the bench. Idk much else about their team but I've enjoyed watching their games this season.


----------



## KingKevinDurant

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> What's the point of even having the rest of the regular season? Just give the Raptors the Championship now.


Celtics and Warriors will improve come playoff time. Believe dat


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The King returning to Cleveland and I ain't talking about Lebron....


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*






Interesting analysis on how much Curry means to the Warriors.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I thought an injury would kill Currys MVP odds but it has only helped him in the race.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Luka is the best rookie since Embiid, the kid is special and easily the best of this draft class.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

That was nice of the Bulls to let the Celtics win by that much.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I've come across Bulls fans who think their team is actually good but just injured


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

NBA Rumors: Lakers Pursuing Trevor Ariza Trade In Three-Team Deal


> The Los Angeles Lakers are engaged in talks to try to acquire Phoenix Suns forward Trevor Ariza, league sources told ESPN.
> 
> The teams have been working to reach an agreement with a third team that would take on Lakers guard Kentavious Caldwell-Pope as part of a potentially larger deal, league sources said.
> 
> The Suns want to land a playmaking guard and a draft asset as the price of unloading Ariza, sources said. Phoenix and Los Angeles have made progress in third-team scenarios, although no agreements are close and both teams remain active in multiple trade discussions throughout the league, sources said.
> 
> No trade can be completed officially until Saturday, when players who, like Ariza, were signed in summer free agency become eligible to be traded.
> 
> Ariza is one of the most important trade assets for the Suns -- losers of 22 of 26 games -- and their best chance to bolster their backcourt and gain assets. Most contending teams are interested in acquiring Ariza, 33, who was an important contributor to the Houston Rockets in recent seasons.
> 
> Caldwell-Pope has veto power on a trade, but the Lakers have shown an ability to work with his agent, Rich Paul, if there's a deal that might increase his role and possibly get him signed to a deal this summer with a new team, league sources said. Caldwell-Pope is on a one-year, $12 million contract.
> 
> Caldwell-Pope, 25, has seen his minutes drop along with his shooting percentages from last season. He's averaging 8.5 points in 21 minutes, including 38 percent overall shooting and 34 percent on 3-pointers. He signed a one-year, $12 million deal to return to the Lakers this season.
> 
> Ariza signed a one-year, $15 million deal with Phoenix this summer. The Suns are in disarray amid a 4-22 start to the season, and remain in pursuit of a guard who would allow star shooting guard Devin Booker to play more consistently off the ball.
> 
> Ariza's expiring contract would allow the Lakers to keep salary-cap flexibility into summer free agency. General manager Rob Pelinka represented Ariza in his career as an agent before he joined Los Angeles' front office.
> 
> Ariza is averaging 9.7 points, 5.5 rebounds and 3.3 assists this season.


Source: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...-trying-add-suns-trevor-ariza-three-way-trade


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So why did Bulls fire Fred?


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lowry finally getting his head out of his ass tonight against the Clippers.

Phoenix, Sacramento, and Atlanta will regret passing on Luka for the next 15 years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> Lowry finally getting his head out of his ass tonight against the Clippers.
> 
> Phoenix, Sacramento, and Atlanta will regret passing on Luka for the next 15 years.


No, they won't. We're 20 games into their careers, people need to stop getting stuck on the idea that we've seen enough. 

Ayton is an offensive nightmare at the moment and just needs to be coached up on defense.
Bagley has looked good too, but unpolished, but again he's had good-great performances.
Trae's playmaking has been fantastic, but he needs to get his shot in order and unlike others he's shown to actually be able to shoot in the past so there is belief he can get it in order.

Memphis also passed on Luka and JJJ has honestly looked better considering he's a 2 way player and still has a long way to go. The thing with Luka is that his ability to improve isn't as high as those other guys because while he can get smarter, improve his playmaking, etc it isn't exactly the same when comparing it to someone with loads of athletic talent. If any the players picked before him were just projects that had shown absolutely nothing(like Thomas Robinson for example) then ya, you'd have a great point, but that hasn't been the case.


----------



## Joe Moore

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Anybody around here with some NBA experience at MSG? I'll be in NYC in early January and need 2 Tickets to see the 76ers. Should I go for the lower level (300$) or is the view alright in the upper section (130$)?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Joe Moore said:


> Anybody around here with some NBA experience at MSG? I'll be in NYC in early January and need 2 Tickets to see the 76ers. Should I go for the lower level (300$) or is the view alright in the upper section (130$)?


Id suggest asking the NYKnicks subreddit as there's guaranteed people that have gone to games there that could give you a more informed opinion.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Man, the Raptors are money on the second night of back to backs. And always without Leonard.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING SANTA said:


> No, they won't. We're 20 games into their careers, people need to stop getting stuck on the idea that we've seen enough.
> 
> Ayton is an offensive nightmare at the moment and just needs to be coached up on defense.
> Bagley has looked good too, but unpolished, but again he's had good-great performances.
> Trae's playmaking has been fantastic, but he needs to get his shot in order and unlike others he's shown to actually be able to shoot in the past so there is belief he can get it in order.
> 
> Memphis also passed on Luka and JJJ has honestly looked better considering he's a 2 way player and still has a long way to go. The thing with Luka is that his ability to improve isn't as high as those other guys because while he can get smarter, improve his playmaking, etc it isn't exactly the same when comparing it to someone with loads of athletic talent. If any the players picked before him were just projects that had shown absolutely nothing(like Thomas Robinson for example) then ya, you'd have a great point, but that hasn't been the case.


It's a great draft class for sure but Luka is far-and-away the best player to be drafted since Embiid was. Ayton is putting up 15/10 on a 4-win team and he's been absolutely dominated by so many players this early in to the season. Luka is a 6'7 versatile player who can play 1-4. JJJ has looked really good but he definitely hasn't looked anywhere near as good as Luka. You can't limit him strictly on athleticism, one of the best players (if not the best) in the league is Stephen Curry, athleticism isn't going to define a player (looking at all of the irrelevant dunk contest winners right now).


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING SANTA said:


> No, they won't. We're 20 games into their careers, people need to stop getting stuck on the idea that we've seen enough.
> 
> Ayton is an offensive nightmare at the moment and just needs to be coached up on defense.
> Bagley has looked good too, but unpolished, but again he's had good-great performances.
> Trae's playmaking has been fantastic, but he needs to get his shot in order and unlike others he's shown to actually be able to shoot in the past so there is belief he can get it in order.
> 
> Memphis also passed on Luka and JJJ has honestly looked better considering he's a 2 way player and still has a long way to go. The thing with Luka is that his ability to improve isn't as high as those other guys because while he can get smarter, improve his playmaking, etc it isn't exactly the same when comparing it to someone with loads of athletic talent. If any the players picked before him were just projects that had shown absolutely nothing(like Thomas Robinson for example) then ya, you'd have a great point, but that hasn't been the case.


I hope I remember to ttt this 15 years from now with a "told you so"


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> I hope I remember to ttt this 15 years from now with a "told you so"


I think the players Phoenix and Sacramento drafted fit what they're looking for a lot better. While I can't deny how well Luka has been playing with Dallas, I don't see a reason for Phoenix to draft him alongside Devin Booker. I think Ayton fits what they're looking for a lot better and they can be a much more dangerous duo in the coming years. Same thing with Sacramento but with different circumstances. 

Atlanta you could be right about.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> I think the players Phoenix and Sacramento drafted fit what they're looking for a lot better. While I can't deny how well Luka has been playing with Dallas, I don't see a reason for Phoenix to draft him alongside Devin Booker. I think Ayton fits what they're looking for a lot better and they can be a much more dangerous duo in the coming years. Same thing with Sacramento but with different circumstances.
> 
> Atlanta you could be right about.


It's okay to want to fill a gap at the C but there's always C's being passed around and you can easily work a lot of C's into a system. Luka can play 1-4, so yes there is a HUGE reason to draft him alongside Booker.

Bagley is a bench player for the Kings and he looks to be just an average role-player, Luka would've definitely been a starter and elevated the young team.

If you watch Dallas, you can see how much positivity Luka brings to the team, his energy and personality is contagious and that's something you can't factor in with statistics. Thank god he didn't land in Atlanta anyway, Dallas is the best possible scenario for the kid. He's surrounded by experience and great talent.

Dallas is definitely making the playoffs and I think if they don't play GS in the first round, they'll impress (no that doesn't mean make it out the first or second rounds).


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> It's okay to want to fill a gap at the C but there's always C's being passed around and you can easily work a lot of C's into a system. Luka can play 1-4, so yes there is a HUGE reason to draft him alongside Booker.


What does Luka being able to play four positions have to do with anything? It's not a matter of positions. It's a matter of your style of play. Luka and Booker on the same team together not only reduces their production, it hurts their development. The Suns aren't at a point where they need a player like Luka on their team. This isn't me saying Luka isn't more effective of a player than Ayton. This is me saying that Ayton just fits in better with the current team Phoenix has. Booker is able to continue being one of the main playmakers while Ayton is the undisputed second option down low. It's a basic but very effective duo that you want on your team. Drafting Luka instead would have just resulted in two guys fighting for the ball. 



Raye said:


> Bagley is a bench player for the Kings and he looks to be just an average role-player, Luka would've definitely been a starter and elevated the young team.


An average role player doesn't average 12 points with 24 minutes per game on 53% FG shooting. 



Raye said:


> If you watch Dallas, you can see how much positivity Luka brings to the team, his energy and personality is contagious and that's something you can't factor in with statistics. Thank god he didn't land in Atlanta anyway, Dallas is the best possible scenario for the kid. He's surrounded by experience and great talent.
> 
> Dallas is definitely making the playoffs and I think if they don't play GS in the first round, they'll impress (no that doesn't mean make it out the first or second rounds).


You just explained why it was better for Phoenix and Sacramento to pass on Luka. A player of his talent and fortitude will help you at the very least climb back into the middle pack and into playoff contention. The problem is that's the worst spot possible for your team to be. It leaves you little room for growth and you have less chances of making a splash in the draft. Sacramento and Phoenix both will likely get pretty decent draft positions next year, allowing them continue to develop with young talent as well as having more flexibility with their team. Dallas won't be in the same position as, say, the Cavaliers were when they first drafted LeBron. They at least have Jordan and Barnes to help be high impact players and great options for Luka. And who knows who else they will get along the way. But as it stands right now, Phoenix has a much higher ceiling in the long term, and depending on how things go, the same can be said for Sacramento.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I can't take you seriously if you're discrediting the importance of being able to play 1-4. You said Luka and Booker don't compliment each other, when that's not true. They do compliment each other. Luka is the type of player that creates for himself and for others and he can fill so many niches on a team. You don't get to pick and choose when you get what piece when you're building a team. You don't pass on the far-and-away best player in the class because you need to fill a hole elsewhere (I'm not referring to Luka over Ayton in this case, I'm referring to the statement you're making). 

After the Kings/Mavs game, Dave Joerger spoke about how unfortunate it was that they didn't take Doncic over Bagley and how Doncic has no ceiling, so that settles that.

"You just explained why it was better for Phoenix and Sacramento to pass on Luka." no that's not what I did. Don't twist and turn my words to try and validate your invalid point. I said Dallas was the best case scenario FOR LUKA. It was still extraordinarily dumb of teams to pass on him. Dallas gives Luka the best environment for season-long success as opposed to a rebuilding case. Clearly Phoenix didn't envision themselves being in their current scenario or they wouldn't have made a move for Ariza. Their team is definitely playing WELL below their expectations. 

Also are you even watching the NBA? Sacramento isn't putting themselves in a position for a good draft pick, they're competing for a playoff spot.


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

As long s neither the Cavs NOR The Warriors make the NBA Finals Im Fine!

That 2018 NBA Finals was the worst ever as well as the 2018 NBA Playoffs being the worst ever!

NO MORE CAVS! NO MORE WARRIORS!


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



chrisburr said:


> As long s neither the Cavs NOR The Warriors make the NBA Finals Im Fine!
> 
> That 2018 NBA Finals was the worst ever as well as the 2018 NBA Playoffs being the worst ever!
> 
> NO MORE CAVS! NO MORE WARRIORS!


Think youre going to be disappointed in one of those...


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



blaird said:


> Think youre going to be disappointed in one of those...


As Long as NEITHER get to the Finals im good!


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



chrisburr said:


> As Long as NEITHER get to the Finals im good!


You mean as long as both dont go?? I dont think Cavs making it but Warriors yes


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Raptors got away with a hack and a half at the end of the game against Indiana. I hate refs who swallow their whistles in late games. And I'm a Raptors fans.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Luka with the shot of the season?


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers were able to hold on without LeBron.

Amazing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

ZUBAC
LANCE
AND MOST OF ALL: FUCKING RAJON FUCKING RONDO.


GODS AMONG MEN.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

What a great Christmas gift to see the Warriors get humbled in their own building. :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Zubac's defensive presence last night played a huge part in the blowout win. His pick and roll defense was incredible and for the first time in I don't know how long, the Warriors looked totally helpless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Good win for the Lakers. Their main problem was the strong lack of defense, but they played a lot of it last night. LeBron's injury sucks, but he shouldn't be out too long. The Warriors haven't been the same since the KD/Draymond drama and they need to get out of their slump really fast or they will be upset in the playoffs.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Kahwi vs Damar tonight! :monkey*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Damn! I expected a mix reaction for Kawhi. I’ve only seen highlights because I’m at work but uh, from the looks of things the Spurs seem a little fired up. Really wish this was on Christmas.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*Raps haven't been healthy for a long minute. This 4-game stretch won't be easy. Raps losing to Spurs and again to Bucks.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

*As much as I want to come in here and celebrate Steph Curry's phenomenal 4th quarter against the Kings, this game was a glaring highlight of all the Warriors woes throughout the entire season. You let the Sacramento Kings break a franchise record for threes? This Warriors team is looking like the 04 Phoenix Suns with the All-Star scoring and lack of defense. It's crazy because they took D'Antoni's system and perfected it by adding excellent defense to blow teams out by 30. Now, every game is a coin toss because it's basically a mobile 3 point contest. 

In the last few years, the Warriors' defensive rating has gone from 1st, to 4th, to 11th, to 13th. A lot of people have this attitude that they're fine and should just let Boogie Cousins save them, but he'd just be putting a bandaid on a gunshot wound. This team is exposed and in danger of not even making the finals if they continue down this road after the All Star break. 

I really believe that Draymond is gone after this season because management won't view him as worth the trouble he brings anymore. Shooting 25% from 3 isn't going to cut it on this team, and his defense isn't enough to get him a free pass anymore, considering he could potentially cost them losing Durant if Durant doesn't give them the easy option of "it's him or me." If necessary, and depending on his performance through the second half of the season, Klay will be on the chopping block to save money too. He's always been inconsistent to a degree, but not shooting 32% through 35 games inconsistent.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Thibs is out of Minny....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082067253980475392
After a blowout win too lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Luke Walton absolutely has to be fired now. Losing to Cleveland is just inexcusable.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The past two Warriors games, that wild back-to-back in Denver and the next night in the Bay Area versus New Orleans, were as fun a pair of contests as the :curry Era has seen. Simply fantastic entertainment in two disparate-but-equally-compelling games as the Dubs gobbled up the Nuggets Tuesday night with exquisite playoffs-level defensive intensity and a barrage of three-pointers, and made a bold comeback after being down seventeen points in the third quarter as Steph Curry went from having one of his worst games of the season up to that point to tying his most-three-pointers-in-a-quarter number with seven in the third quarter for 23 points (the math does not lie: only one non-three bucket for #30 that quarter en route to a superlative performance in the entire second half and a dazzling comeback entire for the team. Andre Iguodala running down to the basket with two seconds left in the third quarter to tie it up at 109-109 was sensational. 

http://www.nbcsports.com/bayarea/vi...uodala-beats-third-quarter-buzzer-vs-pelicans

Oh and now Boogie Cousins arrives! :mark: 

(I fully expect some issues with incorporating him, _especially_ defensively. Also Kevon LOONEY has been a magnificent story for Golden State since the moment was drafted in 2015 so in a way a tiny part of the timing hurts as Looney just gets better and better...)

WARRIORS, though!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@CROFT; @BTheVampireSlayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Stax Classic;

:lmao Doc Rivers having the Clippers sag off of BOOGIE and just letting him hit wide open three-pointer after three-pointer Friday night. :lmao

Thanks, Doc. :boogie


The Lakers Monday night were obviously nowhere near 100% so that game has a huge asterisk next to it, but the performance by :klay was nevertheless superlative. His first 10 three-pointers all going in. :banderas Going 17-20. :banderas Glorious!

:klay shoved his season 3FG% from a not-too-impressive .365 to .382 in one ga,e, and his season TS% from .540 to .561 in one game where he left quite early. That is remarkable considering it was one game and it is now late January, Thompson has played 47 games and logged over 1,600 minutes for the season. 

Meanwhile, :dray over the last seven games: 67 assists; 8 turnovers. 

Warriors on Monday night: 41 assists, 10 turnovers. 

Since New Year's something has finally soaked in for the Warriors once again in the realm of basketball stewardship. Green is more disciplined, and as a team are making the right passes. Their turnover rate and overall offensive efficiency is better right now over the past few weeks than at any other point or similarly-sized sample in the :kerr Era.

:woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> @CROFT; @BTheVampireSlayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Stax Classic;
> 
> :lmao Doc Rivers having the Clippers sag off of BOOGIE and just letting him hit wide open three-pointer after three-pointer Friday night. :lmao
> 
> Thanks, Doc. :boogie
> 
> 
> The Lakers Monday night were obviously nowhere near 100% so that game has a huge asterisk next to it, but the performance by :klay was nevertheless superlative. His first 10 three-pointers all going in. :banderas Going 17-20. :banderas Glorious!
> 
> :klay shoved his season 3FG% from a not-too-impressive .365 to .382 in one ga,e, and his season TS% from .540 to .561 in one game where he left quite early. That is remarkable considering it was one game and it is now late January, Thompson has played 47 games and logged over 1,600 minutes for the season.
> 
> Meanwhile, :dray over the last seven games: 67 assists; 8 turnovers.
> 
> Warriors on Monday night: 41 assists, 10 turnovers.
> 
> Since New Year's something has finally soaked in for the Warriors once again in the realm of basketball stewardship. Green is more disciplined, and as a team are making the right passes. Their turnover rate and overall offensive efficiency is better right now over the past few weeks than at any other point or similarly-sized sample in the :kerr Era.
> 
> :woo :woo


*There's nothing you can do once Klay's shot is going in. It was dumb of Doc to let Boogie shoot instead of Draymond. It's like he forgot who Boogie is after only 3 months of being on the shelf. This team will be unstoppable if this kind of play continues through the playoffs. It's quickly going from Kerr's worst season ever to another championship.*


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

GS is smart about how they use and rest their starters. Curry goes out with a few min left in the first so he can come back in a few min early in the 2nd...same with the 3rd and 4th. GS always has a couple starters on the floor (well at least 90% of the time). Its crazy to me how good Curry is playing and isnt close to the MVP race. Im also a little shocked Russ isnt being mentioned either. I know his shoot is horrendous this year but the man is still averaging a trip/doub while leading the league in assists. 

I think its gonna be Houston/GS in WCF again this year and could go 7 again. Not sure on the ECF, kinds 3 or 4 teams it could be.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There's nothing you can do once Klay's shot is going in. It was dumb of Doc to let Boogie shoot instead of Draymond. It's like he forgot who Boogie is after only 3 months of being on the shelf. This team will be unstoppable if this kind of play continues through the playoffs. It's quickly going from Kerr's worst season ever to another championship.*


Well said, *BOSS*. 

I never "freaked out" over what was transpiring, not after the experience of the 2017-'18 season. :lol That was one largely injury-plagued, sluggish slog of a regular season, and it was almost oddly telling that some of the best stories were how old men like David West were playing, or how much energy a player like JaVale McGee or at one time or another Quinn Cook could give the team. :lol That regular season was not the starters' finest hour. :lol That was partially due to injuries, natch. Just so fortunate that the team finally became healthy in the springtime right on time for the playoff run. 

Cousins sort of ribbing Doc Rivers and the Clippers coaching staff on that after the game was funny. :lol 



blaird said:


> GS is smart about how they use and rest their starters. Curry goes out with a few min left in the first so he can come back in a few min early in the 2nd...same with the 3rd and 4th. GS always has a couple starters on the floor (well at least 90% of the time). Its crazy to me how good Curry is playing and isnt close to the MVP race. Im also a little shocked Russ isnt being mentioned either. I know his shoot is horrendous this year but the man is still averaging a trip/doub while leading the league in assists.
> 
> I think its gonna be Houston/GS in WCF again this year and could go 7 again. Not sure on the ECF, kinds 3 or 4 teams it could be.


Quite true. Curry has some ordinary (by his standards)-and-worse games here and there but overall he is having a brilliant season. Understand that with Kevin Durant and the whole front line being so stacked with Andre Iguodala as sixth man/Hampton Five partner-in-crime Curry will be dinged significantly in any MVP race but truth be told, he's been largely beyond-sublime and rather reminiscent of those consecutive MVP seasons on the whole. The man's gravity can almost not be calculated on the basketball court.

And another item I love about what the Warriors are putting together presently is how they are scoring so much near the basket, as teams are for the most part endeavoring to take away as many perimeter shots as possible. It's a good little subplot to the season at this point. 

That game in Boston tomorrow night should be fun.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

@BOSS of Bel-Air; @Stax Classic; @BTheVampireSlayer; 

Well... That _was_ fun! And chaotic! :lol

Kyrie Irving is one remarkable player. Perhaps the single most aggravating player in the entire Association when playing the Dubs. :lol 

:chefcurry had one of his most uneven games of the season with a dismal, foul-ridden first quarter, a spectacular second quarter with 17 of his overall contest's 24 points arriving in that quarter, hitting four three-pointers in a row early in said second, and then to some extent being fairly quiet in terms of direct scoring, but he did provide some terrific point guard rebounding with three big defensive rebounds. :lol As a matter of fact, it was Warriors defense and rebounding that ultimately won this game late when it easily could have gone either way. The Celtics shot themselves in the feet, most profoundly on that second extremely late :dray free throw attempt. That said, the way the ball bounces also comes down to raw luck and it generally bounced the Warriors' way late. :lol Still a great, gritty win in a rather physical game, and that :klay three-pointer assisted by Andre Iguodala and his layup attempt (sorry, Celtics fans, he was definitely fouled :lol though I was not convinced :kd3 was on that 4th quarter three-pointer attempt on the right wing until I saw he used that move he and James Harden have "perfected" to swing their arms upward through the defender's hands) were pretty excellent.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Anthony Davis officially wants out of New Orleans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089861318608334850


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Making It Rain said:


> Anthony Davis officially wants out of New Orleans.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089861318608334850


Hes more than likely gonna be a Laker next year, so do you try and get something for him this year?? Do you send him to LA now or try and get something out team just out the playoffs or some team trying to win it all.

I heard the rumor LA was offering up Ball, Kuzma, and Ingram. I dont really like that for LA's sake but if thats the route they wanna go then go ahead. Ive been saying for a while that Davis and Lebron w/ a decent cast around them can beat GS...maybe not this year but can be competitive against them next year when they lose Boogie and Durant.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

fuck no they better not give up kuz


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Dub said:


> fuck no they better not give up kuz


dude for Anthony Davis, yes we should.


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

AD prob signing with LA in the offseason, if Im LA I wouldnt send much to try and get him this year. Why send Kuz, Ingram, and Ball this year when you can keep them and prob get him in the offseason.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING SANTA said:


> dude for Anthony Davis, yes we should.


da young core brah :mj2


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Man that would be a tough lineup to beat even for GS... Rondo/Ball (whichever one), Kuz, Ingram, Bron, and AD.

Curry can handle whichever PG, Klay is prob gonna gaurd Kuz, KD on Ingram, Dray on Bron, and Cousins on AD. Bron obviously is gonna score but I dont think Cousins can stay with AD all game, plus his foul trouble tendencies. Ingram and Kuz I think would struggle a little with Klay and KD guarding them, but that starting 5 next year would be TOUGH!!


----------



## LaMelo

*NBA Discussion Thread*



KING SANTA said:


> dude for Anthony Davis, yes we should.


What do you think? We have to get AD in the truck. They can have everybody not named LeBron! Magic better get off of his ass and get this done before the trade deadline. 

Byron Scott said on The Jump that he was talking to Magic this morning and Magic got a message and said he had to go and ran off, he said that Magic will get the deal done on National TV and didn't hesitate! I also heard on the show after The Jump on ESPN some beat writer said Kuz, Zubac, Ball and two first round picks likely gets it done. I think if we get AD that we also get Kyrie this summer (which is ironic being that Boston can't go after AD until this summer because of some rule relating to Kyrie's contract) and Ainge gets left holding the bag and chico's head explodes, everybody wins! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Shame the Bulls are ran by idiots or maybe they'd be in the AD sweepstakes too. :mj2


----------



## LaMelo

*NBA Discussion Thread*



> 1. Los Angeles Lakers
> The offer: Brandon Ingram, Lonzo Ball, Ivica Zubac, Kentavious Caldwell-Pope and two unprotected first-round picks (2019 and 2021)
> 
> Well-sourced Los Angeles Times beat reporter Broderick Turner reported that Ball, Zubac, Kyle Kuzma and a single first-round pick form the starting framework of any Davis deal involving the Lakers, but it is unclear whether the Lakers or Pelicans believe that is the starting framework for such a deal.
> 
> 2. Boston Celtics
> The offer: Jayson Tatum, Marcus Smart, Robert Williams III and 2019 first-round picks from the Sacramento Kings (top-one protected) and Memphis Grizzlies (top-eight protected)


https://sports.yahoo.com/celtics-lakers-five-potential-anthony-davis-trades-pelicans-213319525.html

That Celtics trash offer! :welbeck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers really need to get the deal done this season, when Boston is not in play. Price for the Lakers goes up if they wait til the summer.

AD coming to Toronto to join Leonard, both sign fresh 5 year deals. You heard it here first people


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> Lakers really need to get the deal done this season, when Boston is not in play. Price for the Lakers goes up if they wait til the summer.
> 
> AD coming to Toronto to join Leonard, both sign fresh 5 year deals. You heard it here first people


It absolutely does...they have better draft picks and Tatum to offer. LA would have to offer Kuz to match that. If I was Boston and could get it done without offering Tatum, I would. I know that may be impossible, but giving up Tatum and those picks for possible only a year w/ Kyrie is a HUGE risk. Wonder if getting AD would help keep Kyrie in Boston.


----------



## LaMelo

*NBA Discussion Thread*



blaird said:


> It absolutely does...they have better draft picks and Tatum to offer. LA would have to offer Kuz to match that. If I was Boston and could get it done without offering Tatum, I would. I know that may be impossible, but giving up Tatum and those picks for possible only a year w/ Kyrie is a HUGE risk. Wonder if getting AD would help keep Kyrie in Boston.


Boston's assets aren't as attractive as the media would have you believe. The Memphis pick is top 8 protected, the Sacramento pick will now unexpectedly fall somewhere in the 12-17 range, the other picks (see below) and Boston's own picks aren't enough for a top 5 player. Ainge is reportedly undeterred about trading for AD even without an extension (what an idiot)! Not to mention Ainge has always been going to offer this and that if you wait on us only to change his mind when it's time to dance pretty much every single time! Hayward is broken, Smart is a defensive specialist, Williams is a project, Tatum is the goods but even as a hardcore Duke fan the thought of basically Tatum being the only sure thing for AD straight up is absurd! The Lakers learned lessons with George and Kawhi and they will include Kuz if they have to. Magic is throwing everybody not named LeBron and including the kitchen sink to get this done in the next week. The fact is AD will be a Laker, it's just a matter of when and the Lakers aren't willing to waste a year and a half of LeBron waiting if at all possible. 

2019 - Own; LAC 15-30 (via MEM); MEM 9-30; more favorable of PHL 2-30 and SAC 2-30 (via PHL)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Acuñamania said:


> Boston's assets aren't as attractive as the media would have you believe. The Memphis pick is top 8 protected, the Sacramento pick will now unexpectedly fall somewhere in the 12-17 range, the other picks (see below) and Boston's own picks aren't enough for a top 5 player. Ainge is reportedly undeterred about trading for AD even without an extension (what an idiot)! Not to mention Ainge has always been going to offer this and that if you wait on us only to change his mind when it's time to dance pretty much every single time! Hayward is broken, Smart is a defensive specialist, Williams is a project, Tatum is the goods but even as a hardcore Duke fan the thought of basically Tatum being the only sure thing for AD straight up is absurd! The Lakers learned lessons with George and Kawhi and they will include Kuz if they have to. Magic is throwing everybody not named LeBron and including the kitchen sink to get this done in the next week. The fact is AD will be a Laker, it's just a matter of when and the Lakers aren't willing to waste a year and a half of LeBron waiting if at all possible.
> 
> 2019 - Own; LAC 15-30 (via MEM); MEM 9-30; more favorable of PHL 2-30 and SAC 2-30 (via PHL)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im a big Duke fan as well...and do agree that he prob ends up in LA. I just think Boston may have a little bit better/more to offer than LA. And what is going on with Hayward up there? I thought with him, Kyrie, Smart, and Tatum, this Boston team would be a fav in the East with talk of upsetting the Warriors but he has not come close to expectations.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090368475648983040
I'm ready to die now. :fuckthis


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

The cynic in me almost has to wonder a little to what extent the NBA's ultimate Machiavellian power player LeBron James, aided by the eminently capable Rich Paul, is behind the floodgates of NBA rumors concerning these matters. :lol Not that I blame him; in fact I respect his chess-playing, even if it occasionally becomes a little annoying to be confronted with, as with his fairly ostentatious signaling to players such as Chris Bosh nearly a decade ago. Paul at Klutch Sports informing the New Orleans Pelicans of Anthony Davis's intentions recently was almost worthy of a, "LeBron James sends his regards," _Game of Thrones_ line moment.

The latest "Woj Bomb" is that Klay Thompson would, upon not being offered a max deal by the Golden State Warriors, and seeing Anthony Davis become a Los Angeles Laker between now and some time in the summer, would turn his attention to the team he grew up adoring as a destination while being a free agent. A lot of ifs and nothing worth worrying about in the dead of winter. However, I suspect that this rumor is largely accurate. 

The Pelicans probably find themselves resenting their unenviable position and based on the reports the New Orleans ownership and front office almost surely found the Lakers' initial offers downright insulting. Moreover, the Pelicans would probably like to ship Anthony Davis to the East and out of their own conference just as San Antonio was understandably reluctant to trade Kawhi Leonard to a team in the West. 

At the same time it is wholly understandable that the Lakers organization and their fans are sensitive with regard to the NBA interfering with Lakers-Pelicans trades. 

It is probably in the best interests of New Orleans to see how the remaining months of the season and the subsequent playoffs, well, play out, before making a move in the summer. The Boston Celtics are a question mark going forward in a few different arenas, as it were, but if they have a disappointing playoffs run, Danny Ainge just might be so desperate that he would put Jayson Tatum in play, changing the whole ballgame/Anthony Davis sweepstakes. The Celtics cannot engage in a bidding war with the Lakers or anyone else until summer and obviously Dell Demps is fully aware of this, which is why every source that is sheathed in credibility around the Pelicans is stating the Demps is either barely engaged or not even answering the phone as calls come in regarding Davis. The Pelicans are not going to allow themselves to ship one of the five best players in the NBA with the deck stacked so favorably for one particular suitor, whether it is the Lakers or anyone else. Whoever has Davis by summer's end will have him for a full season and consequently the value of the trade will still be in the Pelicans' favor. The only way the Pelicans could relent would be someone simply throwing all caution to the wind, damning the proverbial torpedoes and placing everything they believe they can get away with parting for Davis and a lot more and it all being rather spectacular. The Lakers are not in an especially good position to do that. Having pointed that out, if Davis is sincere and it is probable that he is it would be a potentially disastrous move to sell off what is supposed to be your organization's long-term future for a one-year rental. Fascinatingly by being so outspoken Davis can see his list of suitors for his purported "rental" year or year-and-a-half dry up significantly depending on the variables at play within the market. Especially with the Pelicans prudently playing hardball. 

The Pelicans and Lakers are supposed to meet directly with one another soon. 

And now Enes Kanter is playing the "I have a secret" game befitting junior high, publicly stating that he knows which NBA All-Star free agent the New York Knicks will be signing in the summer.

This whole saga is playing out like some ironic film noir with LeBron and his associate Rich Paul working with one another seamlessly, and Paul masterfully pkaying his role as diplomat to each organization representing James and Davis, and the wildcard Kyrie Irving standing as a prominent figure in the gravitational pull of the LeBron drama as it unfurls with LeBron looking to score Davis's acquisition for Los Angeles. What a strange tale this is indeed.


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> And now Enes Kanter is playing the "I have a secret" game befitting junior high, publicly stating that he knows which NBA All-Star free agent the New York Knicks will be signing in the summer.
> 
> This whole saga is playing out like some ironic film noir with LeBron and his associate Rich Paul working with one another seamlessly, and Paul masterfully pkaying his role as diplomat to each organization representing James and Davis, and the wildcard Kyrie Irving standing as a prominent figure in the gravitational pull of the LeBron drama as it unfurls with LeBron looking to score Davis's acquisition for Los Angeles. What a strange tale this is indeed.


I may be dumb on this but is Kanter meaning KD?? Ive kind of been wondering where KD would go after this year. I have read LA but that seems unlikely now, possible back to OKC but I doubt it, Washington since hes from/near there. I also thought NY would be a good market for him but they would still need to add a few pieces to become contenders. Hell, he may not even care, just go to whoever will pay him and give him a chance to increase his marketability and enjoy his last bunch of years and get paid. 

The next year or two will be very interesting in the free agency dept.


----------



## domotime2

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

i'm sorry, as a big time NBA hater, this Anthony Davis to me is another black eye for the league. How is this allowed? Anthony Davis pretty much told the Pelicans "i dont feel like playing for you anymore". ........................... what? How do the Pelicans not fine this guy a crazy amount of money? OR I would play his ass every single night anyways. I don't care if he doesn't want to anymore. 

I hate this league so much and I don't want to harp on something people love too much but as a SPORTS FAN, it's ridiculous.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



blaird said:


> I may be dumb on this but is Kanter meaning KD?? Ive kind of been wondering where KD would go after this year. I have read LA but that seems unlikely now, possible back to OKC but I doubt it, Washington since hes from/near there. I also thought NY would be a good market for him but they would still need to add a few pieces to become contenders. Hell, he may not even care, just go to whoever will pay him and give him a chance to increase his marketability and enjoy his last bunch of years and get paid.
> 
> The next year or two will be very interesting in the free agency dept.


No question, Kevin Durant was one of the few names who entered my mind first. Not because I am in any way convinced that Durant wants to go to New York City but because any observant NBA fan recognizes that both the New York Knicks organization and that metropolis's media are obsessed with Durant. Every time the Warriors visit the Big Apple the media adoringly covers both Steph Curry and Durant, but because Curry will almost surely be a Warrior-for-life, and as New York City media love Durant as a polarizing figure ala Alex Rodriguez and others (they probably salivate at the litany of gossipy stories they can disseminate regarding Durant, his hurt feelings over this, that and the other, etc.). So the craving from the Knicks seems legitimate. 

Will Durant reciprocate?

Many believe Durant is leaving Golden State later this year. Yet the ball is in the Warriors' court here, and if Durant is being frank in terms of stating what he wants out of his free agency bid this summer then the Warriors hold a few trump cards over potential rival suitors. 

Durant has been biding his time, taking haircuts and prioritizing rings over salary but every time he addresses the upcoming summer he says--and this has been his story all along--he wants his money. No more haircuts.

That outlook favors Golden State. With the salary cap for the next season projected to be $109 million the Warriors front office can--and I believe happily will at the insistence of ownership--offer Durant a deal that provides him security for five years at $221 million. Any other team is severely handicapped in trying to land him as the greatest contract he could find elsewhere would be somewhere around $162-$167 million over four years. If he wants to go over the $200-million mark and based on all of his comments he does, the Warriors will keep him in the fold rather easily.

Naturally, how other items on the Warriors' agenda play out--Klay Thompson, Kevon Looney, DeMarcus Cousins (almost a lock to leave) and others will be critical as well, but Durant will rightly take chiefest priority. Joe Lacob will open up his wallet and if Durant is being even remotely honest about his intentions he is going nowhere. If he was lying all along... Did I mention Durant is a snake? :lol


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Woj reporting that Dallas are finalizing a deal to take porzingis to the mavs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091076373765124108


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

OMFG 

DIRK GONNA GET TO PLAY WITH HIS THREE SONS (DONCIC, KP, KLEBER) BEFORE HE RETIRES :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Dallas is a fascinating team. 

Before this news broke the NBA had gone, what, 45 whole minutes without spicy drama?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Luka and Porz on the same team? 

Jesus, that's gonna be one hell of a duo for years to come.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Unless the Knicks end up getting Zion, that is an absolutely egregious trade. KP was given away for scraps.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Unless the Knicks end up getting Zion, that is an absolutely egregious trade. KP was given away for scraps.


Reports are saying the Knicks are getting 2 future 1st round picks as compensation. So that makes this trade look a little better at least.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091080742749253632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091080804728533000 @Chrome; if those reports are accurate that does at least mitigate the one-sided nature of this transaction to some degree for the Knicks.

The Knicks appear to be repeating roughly the same measures they undertook in preparation for The LeBron Sweepstakes. 

DeAndre Jordan has to be a major buyout candidate, He would be a fine fit on a number of intriguing teams at the moment. The Lakers in particular seem like a fine fit for the remainder of the '18-'19 season. 

Likewise, Wesley Matthews will doubtless attract a number of phone calls as a buyout candidate.
@HollyJollyDemise; is right that so long as Porzingis returns to his usual self in terms of health and makes the moves for his career in Dallas that most are now expecting that Luka and Porzingis will be quite the stout two-headed dragon for the Mavericks going forward. 

Mark Cuban must be throwing one hell of a party tonight.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Just when you think the Bulls are the worst run team in the NBA, the Knicks swoop in and say, "Not so fast my friend." :cudi

Although we've still got a week before the trade deadline. I'm sure GarPax could pull off a trade of similar or even greater stupidity.


----------



## The3

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Eh I think there's a lot more to this trade than people are talking about.

Things to consider here:
- If Porzingis stayed in NY he was likely going to sign the QO this offseason and then leave for nothing after next season.
- New York now has room for two full max contracts this off season which they didn't have room for with THJ and Lee on the books.
- They also got an unprotected 2021 first round pick which will come into play right around the time some of their young guys are starting to hit their stride.
- They will likely buy out DeAndre and Matthews and go in full on tank mode to best their odds at getting Zion or Barrett

The obvious bad thing to consider here is that NY always seems to try to sign free agents and never succeed at it but you can't really blame them for trying.


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Depending on where the picks fall, NY could win the east next year and possibly the whole thing (I know that may jump the gun bit). But if they can somehow get Kyrie and KD AND draft Zion or Barrett, man they are going to be tough next year. But, like JM said, NY getting the FAs it wants doesnt always work out.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

WTF is wrong with Irving?

He keeps complaining that people are speculating about his future but it's mostly based on shit he himself says to the media

Such an oddball


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Silver is making Dirk and Wade allstars over deserving snubs just cuz. And they think we should care about this game because of why exactly?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

So much controversy raging in the Bay Area due to the Warriors losing a late January game against the Sixers. :lol How much is it down to Klay Thompson being out with an illness, or whatnot?

A few modest thoughts on this:

The Warriors being capable of winning the game without Klay and Klay being critical to the team's wing defense and perimeter scoring are both true.

They missed Klay last night. I don’t think many casual NBA fans quite understand, even now, just how cohesive the Warriors are as a unit. It’s easy to say, "Well, they have all of these All-Stars, they’re loaded, they should win this next game without Player X," and while there’s plenty of truth within that statement, it’s also true that the team works together and players complement one another. To put it bluntly (fitting term when discussing Klay), because of Klay, Curry can more or less hide on defense and because of Curry, Klay can more or less hide on offense, and often be wide open in the corners or on the wing while Curry dazzles everyone with the ball (unless he feels like being a TO machine like last night).

Another issue at the moment is Durant’s slump. It felt like he was pressing last night in particular perhaps because of Klay’s absence or whatever.

Philly's defense last night was the attribute that actually impressed me the most about their play as a team against the Dubs. It says a lot about the Warriors and particularly Curry that they scored as well as they did. Would be an intriguing Finals match-up were both teams to make it that far.



JM said:


> Eh I think there's a lot more to this trade than people are talking about.
> 
> Things to consider here:
> - If Porzingis stayed in NY he was likely going to sign the QO this offseason and then leave for nothing after next season.
> - New York now has room for two full max contracts this off season which they didn't have room for with THJ and Lee on the books.
> - They also got an unprotected 2021 first round pick which will come into play right around the time some of their young guys are starting to hit their stride.
> - They will likely buy out DeAndre and Matthews and go in full on tank mode to best their odds at getting Zion or Barrett
> 
> The obvious bad thing to consider here is that NY always seems to try to sign free agents and never succeed at it but you can't really blame them for trying.


Your points are fecund and terrific.

You have to in a number of ways respect and admire what the Knicks are doing. They do not want to be a below-middling team forever which is what they were set to be, and it is also clear that Porzingis wanted out and away from James Dolan and company quite earnestly. Porzingis did not want to be on the treadmill of mediocrity forever, and without him the Knicks' best bet--though it is an admittedly large gamble--is to push all of their chips and maximize their cap space, and successfully tank for Zion Williams as well as score at least one major free agent superstar if not two this summer. If they can pull all of that off this was a brilliant long-term move. Will they? Difficult to forecast. :lol


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> If they can pull all of that off this was a brilliant long-term move. Will they? Difficult to forecast. :lol


There's nothing to suggest they'll make it work. People forget that the Knicks have had two good stretches (the early 70s and the fun Ewing teams in the 90s) but have been mostly horrible for 70 years. They're a sub-.500 franchise that's won exactly two titles. They're not an exotic free agent destination, despite what the NYC-centric media would have you believe, and the incompetent James Dolan regime has only driven FAs further away.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Silver is making Dirk and Wade allstars over deserving snubs just cuz. And they think we should care about this game because of why exactly?


they're additional reserves and not taking up actual roster spots.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Strike Force said:


> There's nothing to suggest they'll make it work. People forget that the Knicks have had two good stretches (the early 70s and the fun Ewing teams in the 90s) but have been mostly horrible for 70 years. They're a sub-.500 franchise that's won exactly two titles. They're not an exotic free agent destination, despite what the NYC-centric media would have you believe, and the incompetent James Dolan regime has only driven FAs further away.


Dolan is probably the organization's single greatest obstacle. Growing up my father drilled it into me that all flows down from ownership at some level. As a Warriors fan, I can attest to that point. 



KING SANTA said:


> they're additional reserves and not taking up actual roster spots.


Indeed. Cannot "hate on this," as they say.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING SANTA said:


> they're additional reserves and not taking up actual roster spots.


I know and it doesn't change my opinion on it. There are a bunch of guys deserving of being an allstar but can't because of limited roster size, popularity contest etc but the NBA is more than willing to just add spots just so a couple old guys that have been to countless allstar games can go to another one. To me it just comes off as disingenuous and FURTHER moves the NBA towards the probowl as far as allstar game credibility is concerned.



DesolationRow said:


> Indeed. Cannot "hate on this," as they say.


I hate it :draper2


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Dolan is probably the organization's single greatest obstacle. Growing up my father drilled it into me that all flows down from ownership at some level.


That's correct, and you're seeing now in the NBA and _especially_ in the NFL. An ideal owner has (A) the cash required to bankroll a top team, (B) the willingness to spend that cash when the time is right, (C) the wisdom to hire great player personnel people and coaches, and (D) the humility to stay the hell aside and let those people work.

If your owner lacks any one of those traits, it makes winning much more difficult. Lack any two and your team has virtually no chance.

Sticking with the NFL (only because I have deeper knowledge of its owners than the NBA's), it's no coincidence that the last ten Super Bowls have been won by New England (Robert Kraft), Philadelphia (Jeffrey Lurie), Denver (Pat Bowlen), Seattle (Paul Allen RIP), Baltimore (Steve Bisciotti), NY Giants (the Mara family), New Orleans (the Bensons), and Pittsburgh (the Rooney family). All those people have all four traits listed above.

By contrast, here are the teams with the worst cumulative records since 2010:

Cleveland (Jimmy Haslam)
Jacksonville (Shahid Khan)
Tampa Bay (Malcolm Glazer)
Oakland (Mark Davis)
Washington (Daniel Snyder)

What do they all have in common? Their owners fail to measure up to the four tenets listed above. Haslam and Glazer fire coaches and GMs every time a stiff breeze turns up, Khan is more interested in his team playing in London than actually picking quality players, Davis is all the worst parts of his father Al with none of the best (and none of the cash flow), and Snyder...well, he might be the most hated owner in sports at the moment, so the less said about him the better.

A good owner doesn't guarantee you'll win, but a bad owner almost guarantees you won't.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Lakers are about to send more wings than Buffalo to New Orleans.


----------



## The3

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092605610028339201


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I am against trading everyone for Anthony Davis.


Anthony Davis has more talent on the Pelicans than he would with this Lakers team post-trade(not including Lebron). For the love of god do not bank on 34-37 year old Lebron. :kobe


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Pelicans can fuck right off, lakers should just move on.


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

LA is in a weird position. If they dont get AD this year, they for sure dont get him next year and thats two years wasted for Lebron, does LA really want to do that? Plus if they dont get AD this year, do they make a play for one of this year's big free agents? I dont really blame LA for offering a ton, but I really couldnt justify sending Ingram and Kuz together along with draft picks. I can understand NO for wanting all they can get.


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Will AD really move to the Lakers if a 36 year old Lebron is the only one there when he's a free agent?

If Lebron doesn't get some big free agent signings in the summer, he's probably not going to win another title again and will be seen as a failure for the Lakers. It's harsh but how many Lakers' stars have failed to win a ring for the franchise.


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Donnie said:


> Will AD really move to the Lakers if a 36 year old Lebron is the only one there when he's a free agent?
> 
> If Lebron doesn't get some big free agent signings in the summer, he's probably not going to win another title again and will be seen as a failure for the Lakers. It's harsh but how many Lakers' stars have failed to win a ring for the franchise.


Payton and Malone has to be one of the more famous failures for the Lakers.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Strike Force said:


> That's correct, and you're seeing now in the NBA and _especially_ in the NFL. An ideal owner has (A) the cash required to bankroll a top team, (B) the willingness to spend that cash when the time is right, (C) the wisdom to hire great player personnel people and coaches, and (D) the humility to stay the hell aside and let those people work.
> 
> If your owner lacks any one of those traits, it makes winning much more difficult. Lack any two and your team has virtually no chance.
> 
> Sticking with the NFL (only because I have deeper knowledge of its owners than the NBA's), it's no coincidence that the last ten Super Bowls have been won by New England (Robert Kraft), Philadelphia (Jeffrey Lurie), Denver (Pat Bowlen), Seattle (Paul Allen RIP), Baltimore (Steve Bisciotti), NY Giants (the Mara family), New Orleans (the Bensons), and Pittsburgh (the Rooney family). All those people have all four traits listed above.
> 
> By contrast, here are the teams with the worst cumulative records since 2010:
> 
> Cleveland (Jimmy Haslam)
> Jacksonville (Shahid Khan)
> Tampa Bay (Malcolm Glazer)
> Oakland (Mark Davis)
> Washington (Daniel Snyder)
> 
> What do they all have in common? Their owners fail to measure up to the four tenets listed above. Haslam and Glazer fire coaches and GMs every time a stiff breeze turns up, Khan is more interested in his team playing in London than actually picking quality players, Davis is all the worst parts of his father Al with none of the best (and none of the cash flow), and Snyder...well, he might be the most hated owner in sports at the moment, so the less said about him the better.
> 
> A good owner doesn't guarantee you'll win, but a bad owner almost guarantees you won't.


You put that quite well. 


As far as the Lakers/Pelicans drama is concerned with regard to Anthony Davis, one cannot blame the New Orleans organization for their stance for asking for a king's ransom (no pun intended). The Lakers were truthfully a bad match, and with the Boston Celtics on the sideline as far as the potential AD Sweepstakes are concerned, it seemed highly likely that the Pelicans would wait out the rest of this season and perhaps endeavor to make something happen in the summertime. Considering the Lakers' assets the Pelicans were always going to seek a trade of major volume, which as *Magic* stated would effectively leave Los Angeles's cupboard bare in terms of their roster, sans LeBron James and the newly-acquired Anthony Davis, were the trade consummated. 


Do not mean to "pile on" the Lakers in their moment of pain and anger (which are understandable emotions) but it is always fascinating to keep up with what is happening around the league and aside from the Sixers-Raptors game, this seems like the biggest story (and based on the backstory, honestly perhaps bigger):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092941826087108608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092942101644374016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092970468515008513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092975972666753025
:sodone


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Obviously AD is a Top 10 NBA player.

But what with AD, he's a guy who's proven he can't stay healthy for long periods of time, he's never been to elevate his team past a certain level, and he's not a guy who I see sacrificing your whole team for. Honestly as much people say LeBron needs AD, it feels like AD needs LeBron even more to get to a higher level.

Like, I am not giving up Kyle Kuzma. Lonzo, Ingram, Hart, sure. But Kuzma, along with most of those guys? No. I'm not doing that. As good as AD is, he's not worth that much. Not IMO.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093046121407094784
Good pickup by the Sixers.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

I like Harris, not really feeling Shamet leaving he's young and he plays PG and SG and Fultz losing his confidence and everything else since being drafted you lose Depth there. I guess they are happy with TJ and Fultz I bet they'll try to trade off by Thursday he's been a total bust and he needs a new home for his sanity.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Boban's tour of NBA benches continues.

Never really been that impressed by Harris. Always has had that ok player on a bad team vibe to be. I guess we will see how well he can play in a lesser role on a good team.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Solid, somewhat under-the-radar addition to an already-strong Sixers roster. Not too exciting unto itself, and it will be intriguing to see how Tobias Harris is folded into Philadelphia's batter partly because they will want him to score fewer points than he was before this acquisition given their strengths. He's a tried-and-true scorer, primarily, and a stout rebounder in his own right. His defense is average considering how long he is but the Sixers were looking for more scoring, which is fascinating because now they will have to be sure that everyone is able to get theirs, so to speak, between the J.J. Redick, Jimmy Butler, etc. Should work just fine, however.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Trying to get more into the NBA lol.
I'm from Toronto so obviously I root for the Raptors and they're decent team but I've always had a soft spot for the Knicks for some reason lol. I know they've been trash for some time and they're literally a dumpster fire right now.

But what do you guys think about that Porzingis - Mavs trade?
Do you think the Knicks will be able to do something big before trade deadline day or this summer?
Any chance AD goes to the Knicks?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Y.2.J said:


> Trying to get more into the NBA lol.
> I'm from Toronto so obviously I root for the Raptors and they're decent team but I've always had a soft spot for the Knicks for some reason lol. I know they've been trash for some time and they're literally a dumpster fire right now.
> 
> But what do you guys think about that Porzingis - Mavs trade?
> Do you think the Knicks will be able to do something big before trade deadline day or this summer?
> Any chance AD goes to the Knicks?


Your forthrightness is appreciated, and I hope you perused the past few pages of the thread to glean what some of us are thinking as we observe. 

At the same time you are asking us to look into the proverbial crystal ball, which is typically an unenviable task. :lol

As @JM; noted, the New York Knicks have a rather poor history in the realm of attracting free agents. As I stated in one post earlier, what they are endeavoring to put together now is highly reminiscent of their strategy in preparing themselves for the LeBron Sweepstakes and of course that did not pay off particularly well. 

@Strike Force; made pertinent points concerning the Knicks' ownership being detrimental to bring free agents into the fold.

However, the past need not necessarily dictate the future. Until Andre Iguodala in 2013, the Golden State Warriors were something like a wasteland destination option for NBA free agents. Things can change quickly. James Dolan remains the Knicks' owner, however, so Iguodala/Warriors may not be an applicable analogy. 

Some players may want to have "their own team." Kevin Durant may find himself longing for that. Kyrie Irving may want out of Boston or he may not--the man is evidently incapable of making a public statement without making a large portion of the world wonder if he perceives reality in any way similar to the rest of us human beings. 

Maybe Anthony Davis wants his own team built around himself and he wants to pair himself with another superstar, perhaps an Irving or someone else altogether. 

All we can do is wait and see, as lame an answer as that is. :lol


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

WTF are the Bulls doing srs


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> WTF are the Bulls doing srs


I ain't got a fucking clue man. :francis

Porter's somebody you get if you're contending for a playoff spot, not tanking for a high pick.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Speaking of tanking, the Clippers are now going headlong into Tank Mode. Intriguing how they will be looking to be a doormat to retain their draft pick via not making it into the postseason. 

Meanwhile, in Northern California the Kings now have Harrison Barnes. :mark: I hope they make the eighth seed and we get the I-80 Series in the first round we all deserve. :lol (Of course I'm just a touch biased and want to see the Warriors attain the first seed in the West.)


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> I ain't got a fucking clue man. :francis
> 
> Porter's somebody you get if you're contending for a playoff spot, not tanking for a high pick.


My exact thoughts. You give up an expiring contract (that the Bulls can opt out of) in Jabari for Porter, who is on the books for two more years after this year. Portis is also a restricted FA and could be off the books if he were to receive an offer from another team and the Bulls were to decline to match the offer.

Can we start a petition or something to fire Paxon? Being from Chicago and rooting for two of Reinsdorfs' teams is really driving me up the wall. Neither team has been good in at least 5 years.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Traded during a game? Am I hearing this right?

That's just cold.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

How are the Grizzlies still sitting still in all this?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Looks like Marc Gasol for JV, Wright, Miles and a 2nd is done.

Really not sure how I feel about this one.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> Traded during a game? Am I hearing this right?
> 
> That's just cold.


Barnes already knew before the game that a trade was close but wanted to play anyway in case it fell through


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

we traded Zubac for Muscula, who is trash, and Carmelo(who is also trash and not as good as Beasley).


Please fire Magic Johnson.


----------



## The3

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Pelicans Were Playing With The Lakers Emotions!


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



The3 said:


> Pelicans Were Playing With The Lakers Emotions!


Rondo skewing weirdly into Don Cheadle lookalike territory there.


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Ha it had to be Rondo to hit the buzzer beater in the Garden to beat the Celtics as a Laker!!


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



blaird said:


> Ha it had to be Rondo to hit the buzzer beater in the Garden to beat the Celtics as a Laker!!


 Yup! He was in such a good mood, he only beat the shit out of one homeless person that night instead of the normal two! Or so I’m told.


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

Can Lebron win a ring with the Lakers?

I think he has a three year window - he's not winning this year and I can't see him doing it next year, it's 3rd year or nothing for him.

He needs to get AD and a good free agent signing.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*

:kd3 got away with some of the most obvious discontinued dribbling ever late in that fourth quarter last night against the Miami Heat. :lol

Do not feel too guilty about it, though, partly because there were probably three or four _astonishingly_ obvious instances of traveling by Heat players that were no-called. :shrug :lol

(Granted, seriously, you would hope the refs would be especially vigilant and correct in their calling that late in the game, but at the same time all of the possessions matter in a 120-118 game final score game.)

That said, the Heat played a tremendous overall game of basketball with stout, at times suffocating offense and a whole lot of exemplary three-point shooting. Josh Richardson went utterly bonkers with a career-high in points, hitting threes from Emeryville and Walnut Creek. 
@Hit-Girl; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Joff; @Stax Classic; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094774837170577410
:lol I could not watch the game's first quarter live (watched it on the local replay late) but was listening in my vehicle and Warriors radio announcer Tim Roye said that Cousins was awarded the Assist. :lmao "The first headbutt Assist in NBA history?" Roye queried. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094990695406813184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094824132368158720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094807410407952384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094813156025688065
Enjoy your ride off into the sunset, Dwyane Wade. :mj2


----------



## Joff

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> :kd3 got away with some of the most obvious discontinued dribbling ever late in that fourth quarter last night against the Miami Heat. :lol
> 
> Do not feel too guilty about it, though, partly because there were probably three or four _astonishingly_ obvious instances of traveling by Heat players that were no-called. :shrug :lol
> 
> (Granted, seriously, you would hope the refs would be especially vigilant and correct in their calling that late in the game, but at the same time all of the possessions matter in a 120-118 game final score game.)
> 
> That said, the Heat played a tremendous overall game of basketball with stout, at times suffocating offense and a whole lot of exemplary three-point shooting. Josh Richardson went utterly bonkers with a career-high in points, hitting threes from Emeryville and Walnut Creek.
> @Hit-Girl; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Joff; @Stax Classic;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094774837170577410
> :lol I could not watch the game's first quarter live (watched it on the local replay late) but was listening in my vehicle and Warriors radio announcer Tim Roye said that Cousins was awarded the Assist. :lmao "The first headbutt Assist in NBA history?" Roye queried. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094990695406813184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094824132368158720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094807410407952384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094813156025688065
> Enjoy your ride off into the sunset, Dwyane Wade. :mj2



:curry2 :brady4

Pats & Warriors demoralizing leagues year by year


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Im wondering what they are going to do next year. KD and Klay are UFAs. I think Klay stays but they cant afford both. Wonder if they could get Boogie for a discount even though I think he has said he is looking for a max deal from someone.


----------



## JM

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



blaird said:


> Im wondering what they are going to do next year. KD and Klay are UFAs. I think Klay stays but *they cant afford both*. Wonder if they could get Boogie for a discount even though I think he has said he is looking for a max deal from someone.


Says who?

They'd need to move Iggy out likely but it's not exactly impossible to retain both.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



blaird said:


> Im wondering what they are going to do next year. KD and Klay are UFAs. I think Klay stays *but they cant afford both*. Wonder if they could get Boogie for a discount even though I think he has said he is looking for a max deal from someone.


Joe Lacob: "Challenge accepted."

:lol Just kidding... I do think both come back. However, you never know with professional sports free agency. Never ever. 

:dray might be the odd man out the next year. :hmm:
@Hit-Girl; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Joff; @Stax Classic;

So I was at last night's game between the Utah Jazz and Golden State Warriors. :sodone The arena has not been that loud for a regular season game I have attended in a little while but the crowd was vociferous. To the point that afterward everyone's hearing was just a little impacted, like following a rock/heavy metal show. :lol

The :dray and :kd3 combination last night was oh so sweet. :banderas Their chemistry on both ends right now is better than ever, and last night they were combining to just annihilate the Jazz at times. 13 assists and 1 turnover from them. That 1 turnover was hilariously bad, too, but that is superb. :lol 

:chefcurry went wild with a late-game flurry to put Utah away in one of the harder-fought and well-played (note: Warriors have had a number of hard-fought games because they did not play as well as they should have for 48 minutes, but that was generally not the story last night) games of the season. 

Fabulous defense by the Warriors in the first and fourth quarters! :woo

Good thing IGUODALA played because without him they don't win last night! :woo

That :dray defense was huge, especially late in the fourth.

:kerr really wanted that win last night. He unleashed the Curry/Durant P&Rs late in the second quarter and later in the game, too. Took no prisoners.

That just had the feel of a "classic" Warriors home win during this dynastic run. :lol

Shaun Livingston and Boogie Cousins have tonight off for "load management." Have a feeling Steve Kerr might punt tonight's game. On the other hand knowing that this is the last game before the All-Star break, perhaps certain players will go all-out in terms of energy.

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

*Is it baseball season yet? :aryha*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Is it baseball season yet? :aryha*


Shaddup. 

Tonight's game went from one of the loveliest, most wonderful and competitive, to a complete disastrous train wreck early in the fourth quarter. It became The Ref Show. That Portland trip where they were effectively awarded eight points was something I have never quite seen in the NBA before. :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I loved it. I loved that loss. I loved the intensity and anger, and Steve Kerr's fantastic rant. He had a legitimate beef with how the officiating was from midway through the second quarter on to some extent, but the fourth quarter was particularly crazy and the Flagrant 1 Foul call on :dray was purely a reputation foul that apparently the refs attempted to utilize to settle things down following the intense verbal confrontation between Zach Collins and :klay You never see the mellow :klay be _THAT_ upset, not since the Clippers-Warriors' Hatfields and McCoys blood feud run of a fair number of years ago. :kd3 was irate at times. :dray with his interview, doubtless being fined for that. :lmao And cool cats like Jonas Jerebko and Kevon Looney were infuriated. 

It is sad because it was a truly fantastic game of basketball before the refs commandeered it. Those Klay/KD breakaways were some of the best I have seen from the Dubs all season. Klay had a terrible night shooting, just dreadful, but now he's dropping dimes like he's Dray. :lol

If the Dubs' terrific 11-road game winning streak had to be snapped, maybe this was exactly the way it should have gone down. :lmao

Hope these teams square off in the playoffs!

You won't be seeing that much of Jordan Belll in those games, Rip City! :lol

Look at this man. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095924644081815552
:lmao :kd3


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



JM said:


> Says who?
> 
> They'd need to move Iggy out likely but it's not exactly impossible to retain both.


Can they though? I guess they can pay whomever they want whatever and just pay the tax on it. But they will be paying over $100 million to Curry, Klay, and KD if they resigned both, with the cap being around $120 million...I think thats right. I understand there are certain ways to have contracts not count as much towards the cap but dont understand it all.

So if they trade Iggy, they would have prob close to $130 mil tied up in Curry, KD, Klay, Livingston, and Dray. 

I still think KD goes somewhere else, but Klay stays. If this pans out and KD doesnt go to LA, are Warriors still best in the west with that 5 and their bench players??


----------



## JM

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



blaird said:


> Can they though? I guess they can pay whomever they want whatever and just pay the tax on it. But they will be paying over $100 million to Curry, Klay, and KD if they resigned both, with the cap being around $120 million...I think thats right. I understand there are certain ways to have contracts not count as much towards the cap but dont understand it all.
> 
> So if they trade Iggy, they would have prob close to $130 mil tied up in Curry, KD, Klay, Livingston, and Dray.
> 
> I still think KD goes somewhere else, but Klay stays. If this pans out and KD doesnt go to LA, are Warriors still best in the west with that 5 and their bench players??


They would need to be crafty with using birds rights and what not but I don't see how it would be impossible.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



JM said:


> They would need to be crafty with using birds rights and what not but I don't see how it would be impossible.


I saw that but still dont fully understand the bird rights and how it applies...something about being with a team for 3 years and how your contract hits the cap.

I know they have a few on bird rights right now. And after this year they will be able to use that on KD. Being a Warriors fan it would be great for KD to stay but I just dont think he is. I think he goes to Washington or New York. 

What if he wants to go to LA then? Do they still try and get AD at some point next year or sign him after his deal is up??


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



KING SANTA said:


> we traded Zubac for Muscula, who is trash, and Carmelo(who is also trash and not as good as Beasley).
> 
> 
> Please fire Magic Johnson.


In all honesty, I don't think the previous Lakers front office that had Mitch Kupchak and Jim Buss would have been able to sign LeBron James.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

How anybody watches all star games (not just the NBA one, but in any sport) is beyond me. I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



RKing85 said:


> How anybody watches all star games (not just the NBA one, but in any sport) is beyond me. I'd rather watch paint dry.


Ha I enjoyed what little I got to watch (was watching Elimination Chamber) but can understand what you mean. Theres not a lot of defense but some of the plays made are cool such as Dame going back to back from the logo, Curry's bounce pass alley to Giannas, hell even Curry's bounce pass alley to himself to end the game was cool.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Well worth reading:

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/25980368/how-former-ref-tim-donaghy-conspired-fix-nba-games



> How former ref Tim Donaghy conspired to fix NBA games


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

:sodone I have nothing left after watching that Kings-Warriors game. The "Hield Yields Game" as it shall be called from this moment forward. :sodone

This Sacramento team is astonishingly fast, as :dray noted after the game in the immediate TV post-game interview. The Kings are fearsome. The Kings and the Warriors play fantastically close games against one another. 

Why did Buddy Hield not shoot that open three? Just after hitting a pair of huge threes for the Kings. :lol Oh well, glad he did not.

Warriors need to clean up the turnovers. What else is new? :lol 

The Warriors were astoundingly lucky tonight. They should have lost.

Yet :curry went bonkers with a ton of three-pointers, and :kd3 was magnificent. He had 6 blocks in the first half. :faint: He was K"D"efense tonight. :sodone And the Warriors needed every bit of it, as well as his scoring. 

Despite the turnovers and some awful defensive stretches the Warriors put together some sensational plays and the game was tremendously fun to watch from home.

Scored a pair of tickets for Saturday evening's nationally-televised game against the Rockets, who I suspect will be out for blood after fumbling away that game against the Lakers tonight 400 miles south. 

The Warriors know they deserved to lose this game, and they have, as :kd3 stated afterward, earned four losses against the Kings. They were outplayed but somehow won. :lol 

Also, please do not fish for fouls as you were tonight almost the whole game, :chefcurry _That_ is not you, and the referees knew you were doing it, which is why you ended up with precisely zero free throw attempts for the night. 

BOOGIE also had a rough first half but redeemed himself with some excellent play in the fourth quarter.

Jonas Jerebko had a poor night shooting to say the least but his hustle on some 50/50 balls (most of which seemed to be retrieved by the Kings all game) were crucial, too.

Warriors! :woo :woo :woo Looking forward to Saturday night with my Dancing Warriors Fan Mother, @Hit-Girl; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Joff; @Stax Classic;


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



DesolationRow said:


> :sodone I have nothing left after watching that Kings-Warriors game. The "Hield Yields Game" as it shall be called from this moment forward. :sodone
> 
> This Sacramento team is astonishingly fast, as :dray noted after the game in the immediate TV post-game interview. The Kings are fearsome. The Kings and the Warriors play fantastically close games against one another.
> 
> Why did Buddy Hield not shoot that open three? Just after hitting a pair of huge threes for the Kings. :lol Oh well, glad he did not.
> 
> Warriors need to clean up the turnovers. What else is new? :lol
> 
> The Warriors were astoundingly lucky tonight. They should have lost.
> 
> Yet :curry went bonkers with a ton of three-pointers, and :kd3 was magnificent. He had 6 blocks in the first half. :faint: He was K"D"efense tonight. :sodone And the Warriors needed every bit of it, as well as his scoring.
> 
> Despite the turnovers and some awful defensive stretches the Warriors put together some sensational plays and the game was tremendously fun to watch from home.
> 
> Scored a pair of tickets for Saturday evening's nationally-televised game against the Rockets, who I suspect will be out for blood after fumbling away that game against the Lakers tonight 400 miles south.
> 
> The Warriors know they deserved to lose this game, and they have, as :kd3 stated afterward, earned four losses against the Kings. They were outplayed but somehow won. :lol
> 
> Also, please do not fish for fouls as you were tonight almost the whole game, :chefcurry _That_ is not you, and the referees knew you were doing it, which is why you ended up with precisely zero free throw attempts for the night.
> 
> BOOGIE also had a rough first half but redeemed himself with some excellent play in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Jonas Jerebko had a poor night shooting to say the least but his hustle on some 50/50 balls (most of which seemed to be retrieved by the Kings all game) were crucial, too.
> 
> Warriors! :woo :woo :woo Looking forward to Saturday night with my Dancing Warriors Fan Mother, @Hit-Girl; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Joff; @Stax Classic;


That game was intense and I do love watching intense games. Warriors vs Kings was that and more. I was impressed on how well :boogie was playing despite not being in the games much since his injury and rehab. He did play well and I feel that he is close to gaining his strive back that he had before he got injured and sidelined. :kd3 has been impressing me with his defense. :curry will always be :curry in games. You can always count on him. :dray had some very interesting words after the game in that interview. Hopefully we get Warriors vs Kings in the finals of the NBA Championship.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> That game was intense and I do love watching intense games. Warriors vs Kings was that and more. I was impressed on how well :boogie was playing despite not being in the games much since his injury and rehab. He did play well and I feel that he is close to gaining his strive back that he had before he got injured and sidelined. :kd3 has been impressing me with his defense. :curry will always be :curry in games. You can always count on him. :dray had some very interesting words after the game in that interview. Hopefully we get Warriors vs Kings in the finals of the NBA Championship.


I was a little mad I didnt get this game last night I had to settle for Rockets/Lakers. 
Curry was cooking last night...his stat line was insane!! KD being KD as usual. 

On a side note, I saw a stat that GS is more efficient with Iggy in the lineup vs having Boogie in. Thought it was interesting, but figure that will change as Boogie plays a bit more and gets more and more comfortable and confident that he wont re injure himself. 

Also, what did Dray say? Like I said I didnt get the game or seen anything on social media yet. I did see/hear what Harden and Paul had to say about the officials in their game, with Harden calling out by name.

Think I am getting the NBA package next year. Ive been watching more and more NBA ball the last couple years and actively look for what games I get each night.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



blaird said:


> Being a Warriors fan it would be great for KD to stay but I just dont think he is. I think he goes to Washington or New York.
> =


Why Washington? Wall's already on the downside after these injuries, Beal is very good but hasn't proven he can win anything yet, Dwight Howard is sulking on the bench with a heating pad on his booty, and the rest of the team is a mess. They play defense like a YMCA senior citizen team. I think KD would be ripping his hair out playing for that team.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> Why Washington? Wall's already on the downside after these injuries, Beal is very good but hasn't proven he can win anything yet, Dwight Howard is sulking on the bench with a heating pad on his booty, and the rest of the team is a mess. They play defense like a YMCA senior citizen team. I think KD would be ripping his hair out playing for that team.


Hes from the area. I have read that he may try to go "home" in a couple articles. I feel its a longshot but has been speculated. Hes got his rings and finals MVPs, taking the money and playing near home may appeal to him. I think they will need to bring in someone else with Wall being hurt for a while to lure KD. 

Personally, I think he either finds a way to stay with GS or goes to NY. I think LA may pursue him but will be hard when they have to go after AD the next year.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



blaird said:


> *Hes from the area.* I have read that he may try to go "home" in a couple articles. I feel its a longshot but has been speculated. Hes got his rings and finals MVPs, taking the money and playing near home may appeal to him. I think they will need to bring in someone else with Wall being hurt for a while to lure KD.


Oh, I know. I live in DC, and people here were _absolutely_ convinced he was coming to the Wizards the last time around. I always thought they were delusional and didn't even want it to happen since I'm a Spurs fan.

There's just...there's no reason for me to think the effort required to make the Wizards a winner would be worth it to Durant. I don't think he has the stomach for it. He bailed on OKC like a coward because he knew he needed to join one of the best teams ever in order to get those elusive titles. That doesn't sound like a guy who would give that up to hang out with Beal, a broken John Wall, and a bunch of no-talent hacks.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Go Warriors tonight! :mark:


----------



## Joff

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



DesolationRow said:


> :sodone I have nothing left after watching that Kings-Warriors game. The "Hield Yields Game" as it shall be called from this moment forward. :sodone
> 
> This Sacramento team is astonishingly fast, as :dray noted after the game in the immediate TV post-game interview. The Kings are fearsome. The Kings and the Warriors play fantastically close games against one another.
> 
> Why did Buddy Hield not shoot that open three? Just after hitting a pair of huge threes for the Kings. :lol Oh well, glad he did not.
> 
> Warriors need to clean up the turnovers. What else is new? :lol
> 
> The Warriors were astoundingly lucky tonight. They should have lost.
> 
> Yet :curry went bonkers with a ton of three-pointers, and :kd3 was magnificent. He had 6 blocks in the first half. :faint: He was K"D"efense tonight. :sodone And the Warriors needed every bit of it, as well as his scoring.
> 
> Despite the turnovers and some awful defensive stretches the Warriors put together some sensational plays and the game was tremendously fun to watch from home.
> 
> Scored a pair of tickets for Saturday evening's nationally-televised game against the Rockets, who I suspect will be out for blood after fumbling away that game against the Lakers tonight 400 miles south.
> 
> The Warriors know they deserved to lose this game, and they have, as :kd3 stated afterward, earned four losses against the Kings. They were outplayed but somehow won. :lol
> 
> Also, please do not fish for fouls as you were tonight almost the whole game, :chefcurry _That_ is not you, and the referees knew you were doing it, which is why you ended up with precisely zero free throw attempts for the night.
> 
> BOOGIE also had a rough first half but redeemed himself with some excellent play in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Jonas Jerebko had a poor night shooting to say the least but his hustle on some 50/50 balls (most of which seemed to be retrieved by the Kings all game) were crucial, too.
> 
> Warriors! :woo :woo :woo Looking forward to Saturday night with my Dancing Warriors Fan Mother, @Hit-Girl; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Joff; @Stax Classic;


I don't really watch much of the 1st round but I'd check out DUBS-KINGS


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Paul George for MVP............... that is all.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Paul George for MVP............... that is all.


Yeah...I'm not a fan because "Playoff P" is the least accurate moniker in NBA history, but he's earned it this year. He'll disappear in the playoffs like he always does, but he's been fantastic and should be rewarded.

In other news, we're very close to a 1st round matchup between Denver and this feeble version of my Spurs. If a series ever _screamed_ "NBA TV", this is it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@DesolationRow ; asked me about Lebron calling out his teammates.

I think the entire thing is whack, but not just calling out his teammtes. Lebron James is heavily associated with an agency, that agency tried to force an AD trade to the Lakers. Through that action, the Pels leaked several offers which pretty much included our entire fucking team.

Did that piss off a bunch of the young players? I fucking bet it did and not just them, but the whole team. Lebron preached the team was good enough and that they should treat each other like brothers. Remember the whole "if you fall dont get up, wait for your brother to come pick you" shit? Ya, that failed quickly. Hard to expect all players to play hard for a leader that doesn't actually practice what he preaches.

But Ingram and Kuzma have balled out anyways after the all star break. The bench hasn't. Why is that? Because Magic and co are fucking morons. Why did we trade Zubac? For Mike Muscula? Did they do absolutely no fucking research because he was absolute trash all year on philly trying to play the exact same role for them. Zubac was no space provider, but he was a quality big in our rotation which is again back to being shit. We had Lebron at center last game against the Pels, that is a defensive disaster and it was early on in the year as well. 

But none of this is the biggest problem. The biggest problem is Lebron James' on the court. That is where his leadership fails most. Whether it's taking complete defensive possessions off while he ball watches with his man then scoring on him and him IMMEDIATELY looking to point the finger. And not just point the finger, but pouting and playing sluggish afterwards. God forbid someone else gives up a basket because you just know his body language will once again go to shit. Y'all have played sports, right? No matter how good your teammate is, if he's out there just looking like a crying bitch that seems fed up with you at all times while not at all trying himself on defense do you think you'll seriously want to play hard for him? Not a chance. Everything about Lebron this year has been a let down. The man is no leader, at all, and can't rally a young team around him because after they've seen through his intentions. I honestly wish we got Paul George instead, so badly, because defensively he would have been a perfect fit and likely led a much better culture than Hollywood Lebron.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Great Lakers fan @KING SANTA; with a superlative post. Thank you for sharing your thoughts, *Magic*. Agree with you wholeheartedly that it was doubly wrong of LeBron James to call out his teammates, no matter how anemically the Lakers' bench has been performing, considering what was happening with the team under James in L.A.'s roster pecking order wondering what would happen with the entire Anthony Davis/Pelicans melodrama. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100245282078416896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100404455005175808
(Second tweet above was courtesy of *Magic* indirectly by way of @Hit-Girl;'s wall.)
@BOSS of Bel-Air; @BTheVampireSlayer; @Stax Classic; Joff; SUPA HOT FIRE.;

In _Northern_ California NBA news, the Warriors have largely been in an All-Star break/dog-days-of-the-season funk, really ever since besting the Utah Jazz at home two and a half weeks ago on February 12. Tonight begins a gauntlet of sorts of formidable, top-five-seed-bound opponents: 

The Philadelphia 76ers in Philadelphia tonight @Rolo Tomassi; the Boston Celtics in Oakland Tuesday night @Notorious; @NotGuilty; the Denver Nuggets Friday night in Oakland... The good news for the Warriors? Whereas they just finished a rather grueling five-games-in-eight-nights run that was one of the factors for why they simply coughed up those two games in Florida this week, now they obviously--as established by the previous sentence--have two days off between games for _this week_. It is more of a "playoffs season schedule," arguably befitting the seriousness of the opponents lined up for the Warriors. 

I am also attending two of those games (as well as the March 10 game against the Phoenix Suns :lol ...not exactly a too-serious opponent... :lol)... also have tickets for April 2 vs. the Nuggets again! :mark: (We'll see if I go to more regular season Warriors games before the regular season concludes. :lol

Unfortunately :klay and KEVON LOONEY are out for tonight. With Klay scheduled for an MRI tomorrow in the Bay Area. :sad: (He is probably okay.) So I am expecting a loss tonight. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Hit-Girl; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Joff; @Stax Classic;

Fantastically proud of the Warriors' win over the Philadelphia 76ers in Philadelphia last night. :clap

This was the Warriors' sixth game in ten nights with a rather challenging road trip made more difficult due to Steph Curry struggling on said road trip. 

After a largely dismal, sluggish slog of a first half, the Warriors turned the game around, outscoring the Sixers 38-23 in the 3rd quarter to make the 4th quarter a tremendous, playoffs-lite-atmosphere. The Sixers were missing their best player Joel Embiid and the Warriors were without Klay Thompson and Kevon Looney, two significant cogs in their machine. 

That fourth quarter, though. :banderas

So many disparate components to cherish and relish, starting, in my view, with Draymond Green's defensive tenacity in the fourth quarter was really the difference in Philadelphia... Along, pf course, with Kevin Durant being a consistent robot designed in some Maryland laboratory to play basketball, Andre Iguodala being one of the smartest players in the league and coming up with critical defensive plays, Steph Curry lighting it up in the fourth quarter for the first time in a while, Jordan Bell making the doubters scratch their heads (what a Draymondesque pass!), and Damion Lee stepping up hugely with Klay out and Steph foolishly committing fouls like the habit is going out of style, and DeMarcus Cousins playing some excellent minutes after a glacially slow start.

Wonderful, grinding, playoff-lite game in early March!

WARRIORS!


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

This season is the end of the Jordan/LeBron comparisons. I never thought it was that close to begin with, but this is the nail in the coffin. Short of winning three more titles, there's nothing James can do to even bring the conversation back into the mainstream.

Jordan stuck with the same team his whole career and won six titles. James has had FOUR different periods in his career, each time trying to jump to the best possible scenario, and now he's sabotaged a franchise with his selfishness and stupidity. I'm happy to watch them burn.

MJ forever.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

I'm a tiny bit reluctant doing this since I initially really wanted him to stay with the Pels but I must hand it to DeMarcus Cousins. He is really delivering the goods so far. :bjpenn


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Hit-Girl; (for the DeMarcus Cousins talk below)



Strike Force said:


> This season is the end of the Jordan/LeBron comparisons. I never thought it was that close to begin with, but this is the nail in the coffin. Short of winning three more titles, there's nothing James can do to even bring the conversation back into the mainstream.
> 
> Jordan stuck with the same team his whole career and won six titles. James has had FOUR different periods in his career, each time trying to jump to the best possible scenario, and now he's sabotaged a franchise with his selfishness and stupidity. I'm happy to watch them burn.
> 
> MJ forever.


Quite a few _possible_ ironies to the entire situation, too, as a friend of a friend within the upper echelons of the Golden State Warriors front office firmly believes that if LeBron James had remained in Cleveland the Cavaliers front office would have placed every last bit of their resources post-James re-signing behind reeling in Kemba Walker this upcoming summer. 

The Cavs, with James staying, and, to take that leap of faith, as well a Walker becoming one of Cleveland's starting five, would become one of the scarier teams in the Eastern Conference overnight. 

They would probably have done better than surround James with Rondo, Michael Beasley and now _Mike Muscula_. 



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> I'm a tiny bit reluctant doing this since I initially really wanted him to stay with the Pels but I must hand it to DeMarcus Cousins. He is really delivering the goods so far. :bjpenn


DeMarcus Cousins is a fascinating work-in-progress as a Warrior for multiple reasons, naturally first and foremost due to his having been sidelined for a year with his Achilles tendon tear. The offensive potency and more complicated footwork around the basket is beginning to majorly reemerge, just in time for that tough game in Philadelphia this weekend. 

However, as great a weapon as he may be for the Dubs come playoff time on one end, it is rather evident that he will be abused by elite pick-and-roll offense. Which tends to be a staple of powerhouse playoff teams. So it will all fall to Steve Kerr and the coaching staff to determine how to best utilize him. The chances for drama developing are high since Cousins wants a big contract in the off-season and a reduction in minutes depending upon match-ups could easily be seen as wounding him on the market. 

In any case it should be a fun spring and summer!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Obviously the Knicks yesterday noticed that the Suns defeated the Lakers Saturday night. Operation Zion is fully operational.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102320533922873344
:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102634096830885889
:banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

*I have to agree with Magic for the first time ever in this thread. LeBron, in spite of putting up great numbers, is failing as a leader by finger pointing and not taking responsibility for his personal failures from the free throw line and defensively. He is literally doing nothing. We all know LeBron can be an elite defender when he tries, but the problem is he is not trying. Team morale has gone in the trash since the Anthony Davis shitshow and LeBron has done nothing to uplift his teammates. Yes, trades are a part of the business, yes, they need to move on from it, but he isn't helping the problem by publicly lambasting them in the media.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Magic should trade Lebron to the Pelicans for Anthony Davis. :lelbron


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



DesolationRow said:


> [MENTION=148115]Quite a few _possible_ ironies to the entire situation, too, as a friend of a friend within the upper echelons of the Golden State Warriors front office firmly believes that if LeBron James had remained in Cleveland the Cavaliers front office would have placed every last bit of their resources post-James re-signing behind reeling in Kemba Walker this upcoming summer.
> 
> The Cavs, with James staying, and, to take that leap of faith, as well a Walker becoming one of Cleveland's starting five, would become one of the scarier teams in the Eastern Conference overnight.


The Walker thing seems reasonable, and a James/Walker/Love combination would be pretty formidable in the East. Their success would have leaned on the hope that Love stays healthy, which I personally doubt (he's only played over 60 games five times in eleven seasons).

As for James...corny as it sounds, this feels like the basketball gods finally punishing James for his selfishness. He engineered the Heat via that awful TV "decision" and got two titles, but the moment the Spurs absolutely humiliated James and co. in '14, James immediately gave up and went to Cleveland, not out of loyalty or duty, but because the damage done by James' first departure had netted them Irving and Love. He got one title out of that (and only because Draymond couldn't resist the urge to Rochambeau a motherf*cker), and once again it was time to run.

This time, LeBron's selfishness caught up to him. I had a feeling this could go sideways the moment Paul George re-signed in OKC, and then James suffers his first real injury, then the AD fiasco alerts the entire Lakers roster to the fact that James hates them and would get rid of them all if he could. 

Actually, thinking about James' legacy brought up a question. If you haven't seen this video, check it out. It's my all-time favorite intro to an NBA game.






it's a beautiful encapsulation of the league's history and traces the lineage of dominance from Bird and Magic to Jordan to Shaq/Kobe to the Duncan Spurs to James' Heat. If they made this video today, obviously, the last featured team would be the Curry Warriors, but imagine they had to remove one of those other teams/players to include Golden State.

Simple question: who goes? Even though I think he's the second-best player ever, I'd argue that you remove James and the Heat. Duncan and the Spurs won FIVE titles and were great for 20 years - James has only managed three titles spread over four different teams. Thoughts?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*






*Stephen A said Lakers fans were heckling LeBron and Magic in the arena, blaming them both for the team's failures, and there will be several firings in the Lakers' front office. Luke Walton has to go first though.*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> Simple question: who goes? Even though I think he's the second-best player ever, I'd argue that you remove James and the Heat. Duncan and the Spurs won FIVE titles and were great for 20 years - James has only managed three titles spread over four different teams. Thoughts?


The 2013 Miami Heat are a top 15, maybe even top 10, all time team. Forget about the fact that LeBron had one of the greatest MVP seasons of all time. And forget about the fact that Wade was still the second best SG in the league. And also forget about the fact that Bosh had now become a much better defensive player with a more developed offensive game and was arguably the best he had ever been at that point in his career. The team actually had a very deep roster. Shane Battier and Mario Chalmers both played their roles well and helped flesh out the starting line up, and then you had a loaded bench featuring Ray Allen, Chris Anderson, Udonis Haslem and Norris Cole. This was a special team, one that still had a great combination of star power, hardened veteran talent, and young yet talented players capable of making an impact when needed. It was one of the most dominant teams we had seen in years, and what's important to note is that they still won the championship that year, which cemented their legacy. I personally see no reason to take them out. They were still battle tested and in the end, they prevailed. 

You mention LeBron only winning three titles while being on four teams. Maybe the first championship doesn't hold much merit. The Thunder were still a young and inexperienced team going up against a battle tested and hungry Miami Heat. But LeBron had to go through Tim Duncan and the Spurs to get his second title, a team you just got done praising before. And he had to take out the 73 win warriors while facing a 3-1 deficit to win one in Cleveland. 

You also said that the only reason they won was due to Draymond being a mong. I actually don't agree with this. Granted, that was the reason they won game 5, but there were still two more games to go. And in both of those games, the Warriors were without their main rim protector and screen setter, Andrew Bogut. A lot of people don't talk about how big of an impact this injury had on the Warriors because he wasn't on the talent level of the Warriors big three at that point, but he was a critical part of that team. With him gone, it was much more difficult for the Warriors offense to flow the way it did and for Curry and Thompson to find open looks off of Bogut's (often illegal) screens. And without his rim protection, this allowed Irving and LeBron to do whatever they wanted in the paint against the Golden State defense. Granted, Golden State was still a great team, but without Bogut they were beatable. They were a machine operating under a particular system, and with Bogut gone, the system was completely broken. 

Cleveland smelled the blood and hounded Golden State in games 6 and 7. And LeBron James took advantage of the situation at hand and put in three historically great NBA finals performances (which is what the Cavaliers were going to need if they had any chance of beating Golden State).

That one championship with Cleveland completed LeBron's legacy. Whether or not LeBron went back to Cleveland out of a sense of needing to accomplish this task (I personally think it was a combination of both. If Wade didn't break down the way he did, he probably would have stayed, but I'm sure the thought of winning one for Cleveland someday was always on the back of his mind), that was the one thing he promised he'd do when he first came into the NBA. Many players go into the NBA with a mission. They feel they are there for a reason. LeBron's was to break the Cleveland curse. And he did that, doing so against one of the greatest teams of all time while being down 3-1. 

Actually, now that I think about it, I'd take out the Miami Heat and replace it with the Cleveland Cavaliers win. That series had moments and performances that will simply go down in history, including LeBron, Irving and Love all having significant moments down the stretch that led to Cleveland closing out that game and securing the title. 

And I just want to point out as well that had Kevin Durant not gone to Golden State, things would probably be very different right now. When you consider how deep Cleveland's roster got in 2017 and the fact that Bogut wanted to move on from Golden State, Cleveland probably would have at least won another one in that season or the next. LeBron would probably still be in Cleveland too, and by this point they probably would have found a viable replacement for Irving, assuming he still demands a trade (although I don't know how he would have felt about wanting a trade after winning another title). 

So yeah, LeBron only has three titles, but it's pretty impressive that he got three championships when you consider the circumstances he was working under. Apart from 2011 (and even then I'd argue that the Dallas Mavericks were the better team and people were horribly underrating them), LeBron never really had it easy in his journey to get his rings. The easiest he had was a very, VERY good OKC Thunder team that had all the makings of a dynasty waiting to happen if just a little more time had been dedicated to the cause. He had to compete against very good competition, and in some cases, historically great teams. And sometimes he had bad luck in regards to his roster. 

All of this is a moot point however, as well as anything else that happens going forward. Regardless of how his time in LA turns out, his title win in Cleveland will still be one of the all time greatest achievements made by any Professional Athlete in any sport. Imagine a player with so much hype and anticipation going into baseball, and claiming they will one day end the Chicago Cubs World Series curse, or saying that one day they'll win a Superbowl with the Detroit Lions. LeBron did this under unfavorable circumstances against one of the greatest teams ever assembled in one of the greatest series comebacks of all time. He is an all time great because of this, regardless of what happens going forward.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> The 2013 Miami Heat are a top 15, maybe even top 10, all time team. Forget about the fact that LeBron had one of the greatest MVP seasons of all time. And forget about the fact that Wade was still the second best SG in the league. And also forget about the fact that Bosh had now become a much better defensive player with a more developed offensive game and was arguably the best he had ever been at that point in his career. The team actually had a very deep roster. Shane Battier and Mario Chalmers both played their roles well and helped flesh out the starting line up, and then you had a loaded bench featuring Ray Allen, Chris Anderson, Udonis Haslem and Norris Cole. This was a special team, one that still had a great combination of star power, hardened veteran talent, and young yet talented players capable of making an impact when needed. It was one of the most dominant teams we had seen in years, and what's important to note is that they still won the championship that year, which cemented their legacy. I personally see no reason to take them out. They were still battle tested and in the end, they prevailed.
> 
> You mention LeBron only winning three titles while being on four teams. Maybe the first championship doesn't hold much merit. The Thunder were still a young and inexperienced team going up against a battle tested and hungry Miami Heat. But LeBron had to go through Tim Duncan and the Spurs to get his second title, a team you just got done praising before. And he had to take out the 73 win warriors while facing a 3-1 deficit to win one in Cleveland.
> 
> You also said that the only reason they won was due to Draymond being a mong. I actually don't agree with this. Granted, that was the reason they won game 5, but there were still two more games to go. And in both of those games, the Warriors were without their main rim protector and screen setter, Andrew Bogut. A lot of people don't talk about how big of an impact this injury had on the Warriors because he wasn't on the talent level of the Warriors big three at that point, but he was a critical part of that team. With him gone, it was much more difficult for the Warriors offense to flow the way it did and for Curry and Thompson to find open looks off of Bogut's (often illegal) screens. And without his rim protection, this allowed Irving and LeBron to do whatever they wanted in the paint against the Golden State defense. Granted, Golden State was still a great team, but without Bogut they were beatable. They were a machine operating under a particular system, and with Bogut gone, the system was completely broken.
> 
> Cleveland smelled the blood and hounded Golden State in games 6 and 7. And LeBron James took advantage of the situation at hand and put in three historically great NBA finals performances (which is what the Cavaliers were going to need if they had any chance of beating Golden State).
> 
> That one championship with Cleveland completed LeBron's legacy. Whether or not LeBron went back to Cleveland out of a sense of needing to accomplish this task (I personally think it was a combination of both. If Wade didn't break down the way he did, he probably would have stayed, but I'm sure the thought of winning one for Cleveland someday was always on the back of his mind), that was the one thing he promised he'd do when he first came into the NBA. Many players go into the NBA with a mission. They feel they are there for a reason. LeBron's was to break the Cleveland curse. And he did that, doing so against one of the greatest teams of all time while being down 3-1.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, I'd take out the Miami Heat and replace it with the Cleveland Cavaliers win. That series had moments and performances that will simply go down in history, including LeBron, Irving and Love all having significant moments down the stretch that led to Cleveland closing out that game and securing the title.
> 
> And I just want to point out as well that had Kevin Durant not gone to Golden State, things would probably be very different right now. When you consider how deep Cleveland's roster got in 2017 and the fact that Bogut wanted to move on from Golden State, Cleveland probably would have at least won another one in that season or the next. LeBron would probably still be in Cleveland too, and by this point they probably would have found a viable replacement for Irving, assuming he still demands a trade (although I don't know how he would have felt about wanting a trade after winning another title).
> 
> So yeah, LeBron only has three titles, but it's pretty impressive that he got three championships when you consider the circumstances he was working under. Apart from 2011 (and even then I'd argue that the Dallas Mavericks were the better team and people were horribly underrating them), LeBron never really had it easy in his journey to get his rings. The easiest he had was a very, VERY good OKC Thunder team that had all the makings of a dynasty waiting to happen if just a little more time had been dedicated to the cause. He had to compete against very good competition, and in some cases, historically great teams. And sometimes he had bad luck in regards to his roster.
> 
> All of this is a moot point however, as well as anything else that happens going forward. Regardless of how his time in LA turns out, his title win in Cleveland will still be one of the all time greatest achievements made by any Professional Athlete in any sport. Imagine a player with so much hype and anticipation going into baseball, and claiming they will one day end the Chicago Cubs World Series curse, or saying that one day they'll win a Superbowl with the Detroit Lions. LeBron did this under unfavorable circumstances against one of the greatest teams ever assembled in one of the greatest series comebacks of all time. He is an all time great because of this, regardless of what happens going forward.


Oh, I agree with just about all of that. I wouldn't rate the 2013 Heat quite that high (I'd take the last five Warriors teams, a bunch of the 80s Lakers and Celtics squads, the '67 and 82/83 Sixers, the 14 Spurs, at least four of the 90s Bulls teams, the 71 Bucks, that killer 01 Lakers squad, etc.), but they were definitely top 25.

My post wasn't meant to disparage LeBron's achievements - again, I have him at #2 all time. I just want the comparisons to Jordan to stop, because LeBron can't touch him. 

LeBron's career choices, especially the move to LA, just feel so cynical and selfish. He should have gotten more than two titles out of the Heat super-team, he submarined Cleveland by insisting on one-year deals and playing god/GM, and he tried to artificially create a third super-team and his plan failed miserably.

And actually, I do agree that, if we were to redo that awesome montage in 2019, I'd add the Warriors and change LeBron's part to that championship Cavs team. No matter how you feel about LeBron, his performance in that series is one of the best of all time.

Elsewhere in the NBA, should we take anything away from the fact that Boston just beat the bejeezus out of Golden State at Oracle?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> Oh, I agree with just about all of that. I wouldn't rate the 2013 Heat quite that high (I'd take the last five Warriors teams, a bunch of the 80s Lakers and Celtics squads, the '67 and 82/83 Sixers, the 14 Spurs, at least four of the 90s Bulls teams, the 71 Bucks, that killer 01 Lakers squad, etc.), but they were definitely top 25.
> 
> My post wasn't meant to disparage LeBron's achievements - again, I have him at #2 all time. I just want the comparisons to Jordan to stop, because LeBron can't touch him.
> 
> LeBron's career choices, especially the move to LA, just feel so cynical and selfish. He should have gotten more than two titles out of the Heat super-team, he submarined Cleveland by insisting on one-year deals and playing god/GM, and he tried to artificially create a third super-team and his plan failed miserably.
> 
> And actually, I do agree that, if we were to redo that awesome montage in 2019, I'd add the Warriors and change LeBron's part to that championship Cavs team. No matter how you feel about LeBron, his performance in that series is one of the best of all time.
> 
> Elsewhere in the NBA, should we take anything away from the fact that Boston just beat the bejeezus out of Golden State at Oracle?


I think two titles out of Miami was reasonable enough, as was the one from Cleveland. Again, considering the competition he was up against, it's pretty amazing that he did.

Yeah, he lost to what I felt was a better Dallas team, but you can argue that he had no business beating San Antonio. Miami wasn't constructed in a way that made them overwhelming favorites. They had to rely on the talent of their three all stars to make it all the way, and even that wasn't going to be enough. A team with very good rim protection and great offensive big men were able to match up pretty well against the Heat. Had the Heat been similar to the one we saw in 2013 in those four years? Yeah, they probably would have had a four peat.

And FYI, when I say top ten all time team, I usually refer to just one team from a specific dynasty. Obviously if we're going the route you're going, it'd be a different story. But it also depends on the circumstances regarding the respective teams. Obviously the 2015 Warriors are completely different to the 2017 Warriors when they had Kevin Durant, so that counts (FYI, I wouldn't put the 2015 Warriors over the 2013 Heat. I actually think the Warriors would struggle in that match-up).


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> Yeah, he lost to what I felt was a better Dallas team, but you can argue that he had no business beating San Antonio. Miami wasn't constructed in a way that made them overwhelming favorites. They had to rely on the talent of their three all stars to make it all the way, and even that wasn't going to be enough. A team with very good rim protection and great offensive big men were able to match up pretty well against the Heat. Had the Heat been similar to the one we saw in 2013 in those four years? Yeah, they probably would have had a four peat.


But that's my point - if we're going to act as if it was such a great achievement that LeBron got two titles out of that self-constructed super-team, then there's no way you can rate them in the top 15 teams ever. I would agree, that Mavericks team was better and those Spurs teams were better. The Spurs should have beaten the 13 Heat, and it took that miracle Ray Allen shot to save them. The Spurs' campaign the following year was one of the most focused, determined campaigns in NBA history, and the proof was in the pudding when they disassembled the Heat in the '14 Finals. I rate those Spurs teams over those Heat teams any day of the week, personally.



HollyJollyDemise said:


> And FYI, when I say top ten all time team,* I usually refer to just one team from a specific dynasty.* Obviously if we're going the route you're going, it'd be a different story. But it also depends on the circumstances regarding the respective teams. Obviously the 2015 Warriors are completely different to the 2017 Warriors when they had Kevin Durant, so that counts (FYI, I wouldn't put the 2015 Warriors over the 2013 Heat. I actually think the Warriors would struggle in that match-up).


Oh, I do too, but you had specified the year, so I thought you rated things differently.

Rating things that way is tricky, however. Like you said, today's Warriors are different from their first championship squad; same goes for the two different versions of the Bulls, the various iterations of the championship Spurs, the changes in the 80s Lakers, etc. However, even by that system, I wouldn't rate the Heat all that highly. Living in an absolutely godawful Eastern Conference, they did the job to Dallas, beat an OKC team that wasn't ready, needed a miracle from little baby Jesus to beat the Spurs, then got absolutely demolished by that superior Spurs squad. That's not an all-time team in my book.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> But that's my point - if we're going to act as if it was such a great achievement that LeBron got two titles out of that self-constructed super-team, then there's no way you can rate them in the top 15 teams ever.


I'm not. I'm rating the 2013 team specifically. It was the deepest roster they had with a pretty stacked starting five. They had the second longest winning streak of all time at that point, topped off with one of the greatest individual seasons we've ever seen, and they gave the Dynasty Spurs their only finals loss. 



Strike Force said:


> I would agree, that Mavericks team was better and those Spurs teams were better. The Spurs should have beaten the 13 Heat, and it took that miracle Ray Allen shot to save them.


It goes beyond Ray Allen's shot, something a lot of people tend to ignore. The Spurs had a double digit lead going into the fourth quarter of that game. LeBron had to score 16 points that quarter to get them back into it, AND the Spurs had to miss crucial free throws just to give Miami the chance, AND they had to give up the offensive rebound to Bosh, AND Ray Allen had to hit the three pointer to tie the game. I personally think the Heat was the better team, but they had no business coming back and winning that game with the scenario they were in. There's a reason why fans left early, because at that point the game SHOULD have been out of reach for the Heat. 



Strike Force said:


> The Spurs' campaign the following year was one of the most focused, determined campaigns in NBA history, and the proof was in the pudding when they disassembled the Heat in the '14 Finals. I rate those Spurs teams over those Heat teams any day of the week, personally.


But you need to keep in mind that Wade was on a steep decline in 2014 and wasn't the player that he was in 2013. Ray Allen as well as a few other veteran talent on the team continued to decline. The 2014 team wasn't by any means on the level the 2013 team was. 



Strike Force said:


> Oh, I do too, but you had specified the year, so I thought you rated things differently.
> 
> Rating things that way is tricky, however. Like you said, today's Warriors are different from their first championship squad; same goes for the two different versions of the Bulls, the various iterations of the championship Spurs, the changes in the 80s Lakers, etc. However, even by that system, I wouldn't rate the Heat all that highly. Living in an absolutely godawful Eastern Conference, they did the job to Dallas, beat an OKC team that wasn't ready, needed a miracle from little baby Jesus to beat the Spurs, then got absolutely demolished by that superior Spurs squad. That's not an all-time team in my book.


God awful? I mean it wasn't on the level of the Western Conference obviously, but lets not sit here and act like there weren't some legitimately great teams that the Heat had to go through. The Bulls when healthy and the Pacers were both legitimate title contending teams. The Celtics with their big three were still a formidable squad. It isn't like when LeBron went back to Cleveland where all there was to oppose them was literal shit. These teams were capable of putting up a tough fight, and for the most part they did.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @Joff; @Stax Classic; SUPA HOT FIRE.;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104199650473439232
Driving toward Oracle Arena yesterday late afternoon the sports radio talk show hosts were maintaining that the Warriors had lacked that Oracle Arena "statement win: all season long. They had had impressive road wins, chiefly against the Milwaukee Bucks on December 7 and the more overwhelming crushing of the Denver Nuggets on January 15, but the Dubs had been consistently lackadaisical on their home court this season and it was such as a delight to see that change last night. The defense brought it from the jump, with DeMarcus Cousins beating out Nikola Jokic for the tip and going from there. 

The worst Warriors starter in some ways was Steph Curry whose turnoveritis has become deeply problematic. When Curry was not turning the ball over, however, the Warriors were largely in control of this one--an oversimplification to some degree perhaps, but not much of one. The defensive intensity was present throughout from the starters in particular. Draymond Green was a dynamo, Kevin Durant was sublime as per usual (he's so great that he's somehow underrated in spite of being listed as a top-three player universally: a true rarity unto a rarity) and Cousins had his best all-around game as a Dub. Cousins had six blocks, three steals and simply dominated Jokic in their one-on-one contest over and over, keeping the young center out of rhythm. And oh was it good to see Klay Thompson back? Thompson's two-way play is vital to the Warriors' success and when he becomes phantasmagorically hot from distance as he did last night, going nine-for-eleven from three-point range and amassing 39 points, obliterating the Nuggets, he proves that he most unquestionably should be awarded the max by Golden State in order for the team to remain whole (how they financially make all of this work if they want to also keep that aforementioned indisputable top-three player as well as have _anyone_ on the bench--they _have_ to keep KEVON LOONEY, damn it all!--may require some witchcraft ceremonies performed at midnight on Alcatraz with Joe Lacob in a black robe while no one is looking)... 

Not to overpraise oneself but the present Wrestling Forum poster predicted to his friends that The Klaymaker Himself would be the Diference-maker in this contest, too. And he was!

It was riveting basketball to witness and the arena was exploding with joy for seeing the team recuperate, recover, rebound and realize their actual talent level. 

While stating all of this, it is evident that the Denver Nuggets--a good, sturdy, excellently-coached team--is a favorable matchup for the Bay's Team. Also favorable for Cousins, who can execute his old-school center game against a true-sized center in Jokic. The disparity in what Cousins knows a a savvy veteran and Jokic is also extreme, which only helps the cause.

Nonetheless, this was still tremendously satisfying. Seeing Thompson and Looney--who played terrifically--return was lovely, as well as watching Andre Iguodala and the Small Ball Death Squad look probably better than it has since the NBA Finals. 

That run the Warriors went on--17-2--at the end of the second quarter was superlative. It had the building abuzz throughout halftime after it wrapped up on the court. The defense fed the offense just like old-time Steve Kerr/Draymond Green Warriors basketball.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104255206873653248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104242043507761152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104240623115153414

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104241762703335424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104254895941537792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104257421306982401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104254713552224256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104261097832439808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104305960862998529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104272429000478720 How can you not love this man? Obviously only if you are soulless. Only soulless people despise Draymond Green, confirmed. 

Warriors!


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> God awful? I mean it wasn't on the level of the Western Conference obviously, but lets not sit here and act like there weren't some legitimately great teams that the Heat had to go through. The Bulls when healthy and the Pacers were both legitimate title contending teams. The Celtics with their big three were still a formidable squad.


Um...yes. They were godawful. In 2012, their first title year, guess how many Eastern teams reached the top 15 in offensive efficiency? Miami, Chicago, Indiana, Milwaukee, and Atlanta. What about 2013? Unbelievably, it's only Miami, the Knicks, and Brooklyn. That is a godawful conference any way you slice it.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*






I don't know how I missed this debate. :lol


----------



## RKing85

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

if the Lakers want Anthony Davis, they should trade LeBron for him. the lakers get the better player, the Pelicans get the player that will actually maybe sell a ticket or two in New Orleans. Everybody wins.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Im wondering what will happen with AD next year. I cant see anyone giving up a ton just to keep him for a year. The Lakers should maybe send a minimum offer and try to get him during the season for a playoff push/win but they def shouldnt offer what they did this year just to get him for half a season when he will prob be there anyways the next year. This years free agency should be interesting as well. I wonder if the Lakers go after anyone else. What if they could get two big signings? Would they still go after AD?


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



RKing85 said:


> if the Lakers want Anthony Davis, they should trade LeBron for him. the lakers get the better player, the Pelicans get the player that will actually maybe sell a ticket or two in New Orleans. Everybody wins.


I mean this nicely: you literally could not be more incorrect. In that scenario, *everybody* loses.

AD is unhappy because he's been dealt from one crappy team to another. He wants to be in LA because LeBron is there; without LeBron, the Lakers are a hideously bad team. AD's contract expires and he leaves in 2020, leaving the Lakers to burn. 

LeBron is unhappy because he's been traded to a crappy team no one cares about, then opts out of his contract and signs somewhere else, leaving the Pelicans to burn (and probably move to Seattle, leaving New Orleans to burn).

LeBron and AD both waste a full year, and both the Lakers and Pelicans are left with zero stars, and the Pelicans might even move. "Everybody wins"? Yikes.



blaird said:


> I wonder if the Lakers go after anyone else. What if they could get two big signings? Would they still go after AD?


The best players don't want to play with LeBron. They won't go to LA.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> The best players don't want to play with LeBron. They won't go to LA.


They may not, but ESPN and other sports shows would have you think different. I have heard KD, Klay, Kyrie, and Kemba (alliteration?) as names that could end up in LA. 

I know some think Kyrie and KD are gonna end up in NY and I think Klay resigns with GS. I dont know what Kemba will do but you could prob lure one of them to LA with the idea they will be playing with Lebron and AD with a solid core of younger players. 

Kawhi is another free agent but I havent heard much on him, does he resign in Toronto or move to another team??

Khris Middleton and Kristapis Porzingis are also R/UR free agents...so pretty much anyone whose name starts with a K is a free agent next year? Is Kevin Love or did he just resign with CLE? And Porzingis is prob gonna stay with DAL.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



blaird said:


> They may not, but ESPN and other sports shows would have you think different. I have heard *KD*, Klay, Kyrie, and Kemba (alliteration?) as names that could end up in LA.


Um........what?






KD himself described the environment LeBron creates as "toxic" and is going to NYC, if he's leaving at all. Kyrie hated LeBron and did everything he could to get away from him. Klay's re-signing.

The only possible signing is Kemba, and even in that case, who cares? A Laker team consisting of LeBron, Walker, and the Island of Misfit Toys is headed to the fifth seed for the chance to job out to Houston or OKC. Be still, my beating heart.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> Um........what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KD himself described the environment LeBron creates as "toxic" and is going to NYC, if he's leaving at all. Kyrie hated LeBron and did everything he could to get away from him. Klay's re-signing.
> 
> The only possible signing is Kemba, and even in that case, who cares? A Laker team consisting of LeBron, Walker, and the Island of Misfit Toys is headed to the fifth seed for the chance to job out to Houston or OKC. Be still, my beating heart.


The KD to LA thing was more so during them trying to sign Lebron and I havent heard it much, if at all since LA started after AD. But I had heard it at some point. This year, I have heard him going to NYC more than LA so he probably wont go or consider LA. I dont know where I see him going though...GS, NYC, and maybe WAS would be my guess with WAS being a bit of a long shot. 

With Kyrie, sports stations are running with the Kyrie to LA after hearing about the phone calls between the two and the stuff Kyrie has been saying in the press. He may have hated being with Lebron in CLE but I really wouldnt be surprised if he wound up in LA, maybe Im reading too much into the press stuff though. Ha maybe the press is just hyping any solid all star free agent to LA.

I agree Kemba wouldnt matter much next year but the next year would be a strong starting 5 for LA...Lebron, Kemba, AD, Kuz, Ingram??


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> Um...yes. They were godawful. In 2012, their first title year, guess how many Eastern teams reached the top 15 in offensive efficiency? Miami, Chicago, Indiana, Milwaukee, and Atlanta. What about 2013? Unbelievably, it's only Miami, the Knicks, and Brooklyn. That is a godawful conference any way you slice it.


I'm actually referring more so to the teams Miami had to go through in the playoffs. Indiana was a legitimate contender in both seasons as were the Bulls. The Bulls were never known for their offense, especially when they were without D-Rose. But they were still a well built, gritty and tough defensive team. 

But...yeah, compared to the Western Conference it was a joke. 



blaird said:


> Im wondering what will happen with AD next year. I cant see anyone giving up a ton just to keep him for a year. The Lakers should maybe send a minimum offer and try to get him during the season for a playoff push/win but they def shouldnt offer what they did this year just to get him for half a season when he will prob be there anyways the next year. This years free agency should be interesting as well. I wonder if the Lakers go after anyone else. What if they could get two big signings? Would they still go after AD?


You're assuming they have any chance at landing these guys, when in reality I have no reason right now to believe that any of the suggested big named free agents would want to go to LA to play with LeBron.

People seem to have this impression that because of all the guys LeBron has teamed up with in the past, he can just get anyone he wants to play with him. Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh both turned down offers from LeBron to come to Cleveland to play with him, and told him if they wanted to play together, it had to be in Miami. Hell, Bosh already went to Miami before LeBron had even made up his mind at that point. Irving was already a member of the Cavaliers before LeBron joined. The only all star caliber player who ever openly stated he wanted to play with LeBron, agreed to in advance and was willing to go to wherever LeBron was at that point was Kevin Love, and that was only because Kevin's desire at that point was to escape from mediocrity in Minnesota and be part of a potential championship winning team. 

Maybe there are some players out there who will jump at the chance of playing with LeBron, but it isn't going to be Durant, it sure as hell isn't going to be Irving, it absolutely will not by any stretch of the imagination be Klay (seriously, I don't know why keep pushing this rumor. It's not happening). It MIGHT be AD. MIGHT. And right now, I see no reason as to why he'd want to.

Then again, I constantly shot down the idea of LeBron going to LA and I was obviously very wrong on that.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> You're assuming they have any chance at landing these guys, when in reality I have no reason right now to believe that any of the suggested big named free agents would want to go to LA to play with LeBron.
> 
> People seem to have this impression that because of all the guys LeBron has teamed up with in the past, he can just get anyone he wants to play with him. Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh both turned down offers from LeBron to come to Cleveland to play with him, and told him if they wanted to play together, it had to be in Miami. Hell, Bosh already went to Miami before LeBron had even made up his mind at that point. Irving was already a member of the Cavaliers before LeBron joined. The only all star caliber player who ever openly stated he wanted to play with LeBron, agreed to in advance and was willing to go to wherever LeBron was at that point was Kevin Love, and that was only because Kevin's desire at that point was to escape from mediocrity in Minnesota and be part of a potential championship winning team.
> 
> Maybe there are some players out there who will jump at the chance of playing with LeBron, but it isn't going to be Durant, it sure as hell isn't going to be Irving, it absolutely will not by any stretch of the imagination be Klay (seriously, I don't know why keep pushing this rumor. It's not happening). It MIGHT be AD. MIGHT. And right now, I see no reason as to why he'd want to.
> 
> Then again, I constantly shot down the idea of LeBron going to LA and I was obviously very wrong on that.


Like I said, maybe Im reading too much into the reports coming out or Im seeing something that isnt there. 

Right now, I think AD is the Lakers' unicorn, that is the one guy they are after. I was just wondering if they would even go after any of the big free agents after the season and lets say they could get KD or Kyrie, would they still try to go after AD. There are a bunch and almost every name, at some point or another, has been mentioned as possibly going to LA. If they can afford another big name along with Lebron and probably AD, I think they would be nuts not to take a shot. Lebron is what 34? Probably 4 good years left? Maybe could go to 40? He doesnt have a lot of time left to try and win a couple more rings. I would also think the Lakers would do whatever it takes to get back to a championship winning team after missing the playoffs so much the last bunch of years.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> I'm actually referring more so to *the teams Miami had to go through in the playoffs*. Indiana was a legitimate contender in both seasons as were the Bulls. The Bulls were never known for their offense, especially when they were without D-Rose. But they were still a well built, gritty and tough defensive team.


But see...even then, the competition is sorely lacking. Miami played a Rose-led Bulls team in the playoffs exactly once (in 2010-2011), Rose was positively awful in the series, and the Bulls laid down and did the job in five. So, the Bulls were essentially nothing. That basically boils the entire conversation down to the Pacers, and if you think a James/Wade/Bosh team deserves credit for sneaking by Roy Hibbert and company after destroying the worst stretch either conference has experienced in NBA history, more power to you.

The reality is that James had the easiest year-after-year road to the Finals that any star has experienced since at least Bill Russell, possibly in the history of the sport. It _could_ be coincidence that the moment he switched to the superior conference, he couldn't even _make_ the playoffs. I suppose we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> I mean this nicely: you literally could not be more incorrect. In that scenario, *everybody* loses.
> 
> AD is unhappy because he's been dealt from one crappy team to another. He wants to be in LA because LeBron is there; without LeBron, the Lakers are a hideously bad team. AD's contract expires and he leaves in 2020, leaving the Lakers to burn.
> 
> LeBron is unhappy because he's been traded to a crappy team no one cares about, then opts out of his contract and signs somewhere else, leaving the Pelicans to burn (and probably move to Seattle, leaving New Orleans to burn).
> 
> LeBron and AD both waste a full year, and both the Lakers and Pelicans are left with zero stars, and the Pelicans might even move. "Everybody wins"? Yikes.


LeBron's opt out in after year three, not year two. New Orleans is leaving in the near future anyways, may as well get two years out of LeBron before you leave town. People might actually want to go to LA to play with Anthony who don't want to go to LA to play with LeBron. The Lakers have a better chance of building a championship team with AD than LeBron. Worth the gamble. Everyone wins.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



RKing85 said:


> LeBron's opt out in after year three, not year two. New Orleans is leaving in the near future anyways, may as well get two years out of LeBron before you leave town.  People might actually want to go to LA to play with Anthony who don't want to go to LA to play with LeBron. The Lakers have a better chance of building a championship team with AD than LeBron. Worth the gamble. Everyone wins.


 Putting aside the overall silliness of that post, riddle me this: how does LeBron win in that scenario?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> But see...even then, the competition is sorely lacking. Miami played a Rose-led Bulls team in the playoffs exactly once (in 2010-2011), Rose was positively awful in the series, and the Bulls laid down and did the job in five. So, the Bulls were essentially nothing. That basically boils the entire conversation down to the Pacers, and if you think a James/Wade/Bosh team deserves credit for sneaking by Roy Hibbert and company after destroying the worst stretch either conference has experienced in NBA history, more power to you.


Why are you naming Roy Hibbert like he wasn't a very good player at one point? And are you really trying to downplay how good the Bulls were without Rose? They by no means were a joke of a team like you're making them out to be. 



Strike Force said:


> The reality is that James had the easiest year-after-year road to the Finals that any star has experienced since at least Bill Russell, possibly in the history of the sport. It _could_ be coincidence that the moment he switched to the superior conference, he couldn't even _make_ the playoffs. I suppose we'll have to wait and see.


During his time in Cleveland? Yes, LeBron absolutely had the easiest road to the finals. I just can't agree with that in regards to his Miami days. He still had to go through some legitimately great teams and overcome actual adversity at some points just to get to the finals. 

I wouldn't call it a coincidence but I wouldn't blame it on him being in the Western Conference either. I put the blame more so on LeBron himself, but at the same time, Magic deserves some blame as well. And the more I think about it, the more I think the Lakers were better off not signing LeBron to begin with.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

please basketball gods, don't let Toronto have to face Detroit in the first round.


----------



## 674297

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> Why are you naming Roy Hibbert like he wasn't a very good player at one point? And are you really trying to downplay how good the Bulls were without Rose? They by no means were a joke of a team like you're making them out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> During his time in Cleveland? Yes, LeBron absolutely had the easiest road to the finals. I just can't agree with that in regards to his Miami days. He still had to go through some legitimately great teams and overcome actual adversity at some points just to get to the finals.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a coincidence but I wouldn't blame it on him being in the Western Conference either. I put the blame more so on LeBron himself, but at the same time, Magic deserves some blame as well. And the more I think about it, the more I think the Lakers were better off not signing LeBron to begin with.


The Lakers suck! Fuck em'! Fuck em, fuck em', fuck em' fuck em' FUCK EM!


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> And are you really trying to downplay how good the Bulls were without Rose? They by no means were a joke of a team like you're making them out to be.


I'll absolutely downplay those Bulls teams.

2008-09: Lost First Round (Celtics) 4–3
2009-10: Lost First Round (Cavaliers) 4–1
2010-11: Lost Conference Finals (Heat) 4–1

Rose gets to the conference finals and plays an absolutely AWFUL series, folding like a cheap suit and exiting in only five games. After that, the Bulls did absolutely nothing:

2011-12: Lost First Round (76ers) 4–2
2012-13: Lost Conference Semifinals (Heat) 4–1
2013-14: Lost First Round (Wizards) 4–1
2014-15: Lost Conference Semifinals (Cavaliers) 4–2
2015-16: MISSED PLAYOFFS

And, the next year, Rose was gone. Forgive me if I don't consider getting the shit kicked out of you in one conference final, two conference semifinal appearances, four first round lay-down jobs, and a complete miss of the playoffs in one of the worst conferences in the history of professional sports to be an impressive resume. I suppose we have different standards of excellence.

EDIT:

Want to know how silly it is to argue that those Bulls teams were all that great? I randomly glanced back into playoff history and looked at a perfectly "OK" team, the 90s Hawks. In a similar 8-year stretch, the Hawks had FOUR conference semifinal appearances, three first-round exits, and one missed playoffs. Compared to those supposedly "great" Rose Bulls teams, the 90s Hawks made it FURTHER than the Bulls one year but fell a round short another, effectively making them equal. Anyone around here calling those 90s Hawks teams "great"?

Yeah. Didn't think so.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> I'll absolutely downplay those Bulls teams.
> 
> 2008-09: Lost First Round (Celtics) 4–3
> 2009-10: Lost First Round (Cavaliers) 4–1
> 2010-11: Lost Conference Finals (Heat) 4–1
> 
> Rose gets to the conference finals and plays an absolutely AWFUL series, folding like a cheap suit and exiting in only five games. After that, the Bulls did absolutely nothing:
> 
> 2011-12: Lost First Round (76ers) 4–2
> 2012-13: Lost Conference Semifinals (Heat) 4–1
> 2013-14: Lost First Round (Wizards) 4–1
> 2014-15: Lost Conference Semifinals (Cavaliers) 4–2
> 2015-16: MISSED PLAYOFFS
> 
> And, the next year, Rose was gone. Forgive me if I don't consider getting the shit kicked out of you in one conference final, two conference semifinal appearances, four first round lay-down jobs, and a complete miss of the playoffs in one of the worst conferences in the history of professional sports to be an impressive resume. I suppose we have different standards of excellence.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Want to know how silly it is to argue that those Bulls teams were all that great? I randomly glanced back into playoff history and looked at a perfectly "OK" team, the 90s Hawks. In a similar 8-year stretch, the Hawks had FOUR conference semifinal appearances, three first-round exits, and one missed playoffs. Compared to those supposedly "great" Rose Bulls teams, the 90s Hawks made it FURTHER than the Bulls one year but fell a round short another, effectively making them equal. Anyone around here calling those 90s Hawks teams "great"?
> 
> Yeah. Didn't think so.


Never once did I call them great. There's quite a difference between a team that is good, and a team that is great. The bulls, with or without Rose, do not fit that criteria. 

I thought you'd be better than to resort to putting words in someone's mouth. I know you didn't just misread what I said and wasted all your time typing this up.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> *Never once did I call them great.* There's quite a difference between a team that is good, and a team that is great. The bulls, with or without Rose, do not fit that criteria.
> 
> *I thought you'd be better than to resort to putting words in someone's mouth.* I know you didn't just misread what I said and wasted all your time typing this up.


Oh, I am better.  I've very much enjoyed this discussion; I love basketball and know it well, as do you, and it's been years since I actually engaged in the conversation around the game.



HollyJollyDemise said:


> I mean it wasn't on the level of the Western Conference obviously, but *lets not sit here and act like there weren't some legitimately great teams that the Heat had to go through. The Bulls when healthy and the Pacers were both legitimate title contending teams.* The Celtics with their big three were still a formidable squad. It isn't like when LeBron went back to Cleveland where all there was to oppose them was literal shit. These teams were capable of putting up a tough fight, and for the most part they did.


Now, it would stand to reason that those two sentences together classify the healthy Bulls teams as "great" in your mind. Those are your words. Your retort?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Strike Force said:


> Oh, I am better.  I've very much enjoyed this discussion; I love basketball and know it well, as do you, and it's been years since I actually engaged in the conversation around the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it would stand to reason that those two sentences together classify the healthy Bulls teams as "great" in your mind. Those are your words. Your retort?


My retort is that I'm an idiot. I actually don't know why I called the Bulls great. But whatever, you win this one.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> My retort is that I'm an idiot. I actually don't know why I called the Bulls great. But whatever, you win this one.


Nah, no interest in "winning." I enjoy the lively debate, and I like that you know the game, irrational love for the Rose Bulls be damned. 










In other news, the West playoff teams are locked now that the Kings have tapped out, but the 5-8 seeds (OKC, Spurs, Jazz, Clippers) are all tied. Like, exactly tied, and Denver's only a half-game behind the Warriors. Of those four, which are the worst matchups for the Nuggets and Dubs?

Personally, I would love to see Warriors/Clippers. Someone would have to Nancy Kerrigan most of the Warriors starters for LA to have a chance, but damn, that would be a fun five games nonetheless. Am I crazy for saying that Denver really, really wouldn't want to see this Spurs team in round 1? I might be biased here...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

The Lakers are officially out of of the Playoff's thanks to the Net's D-Lo and may other factors played in this. I loved that game and it was fun to watch but poor Lebron James. Congrats on beating them when they had players that were down. :mj2


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Nurkic out for... well quite a while I'd say. 

I mean, damn that's bad and then the fucking ref trips on the broken leg and doesn't even look back until the other ref says something.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Nurkic out for... well quite a while I'd say.
> 
> I mean, damn that's bad and then the fucking ref trips on the broken leg and doesn't even look back until the other ref says something.


That was even worse than Hayward. Good grief. I do appreciate the referee hitting the broken leg after the injury so casually. Maybe Nurk owed him money.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

No Lebron James in the playoffs. :wow


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Stupid Sexy Flanders said:


> No Lebron James in the playoffs. :wow


Good riddance to bad rubbish. He's switched teams three times trying to engineer super-teams and is somehow 3-6 in the Finals. F*ck him. Let him burn with the failed LA experiment.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @blaird; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Joff; @Stax Classic; 

A friend and I attended the Sunday early-evening game against the Detroit Pistons. A physical and taxing contest against a stout Eastern Conference playoffs-bound team, this proved to be quite entertaining. 

When Blake Griffin comes to town :dray goes wild. That ancient (just kidding; from early-2010s) Clippers-Warriors rivalry comes into play for :dray whenever he knows he will be squaring up against Griffin. Griffin pushed the affair well enough, but :dray locked him up--at times literally so, as a matter of fact--and demonstrated playoffs-level intensity on both ends of the floor. 

The Warriors as a team displayed that aforementioned playoffs-level intensity. Even :curry whose defense at times is shaky was commendable--and his offense was naturally even better. 

One of the best moments of the game was the second quarter-concluding Dubs offensive effort which concluded with :dray shooting a three-pointer and making it as time expired. :lol 

The true story of the game was :kd3. He only shot the ball six times, and was a primary distributor. As :kerr explained to media reporters:



> Kevin is such a great, talented player that he can just do whatever he wants on the floor... So, he decided to be a distributor tonight. Obviously, 11 assists, I thought his defense was great. He's just one of those guys that's so talented that whatever he chooses to do that night, that's what he does.


So the WARRIORS fly to Memphis and take on the Grizzlies last night. 

And once again :kd3 was the true story. Although it would be horribly unjust to not mention the supreme excellence of :klay. His defensive mastery is particularly habitually underrated, and unfortunately taken for granted by even many Warriors fans. He was rightly a +28 against the Grizzlies last night.

However, :kd3 was in a different strata. He had his best shooting game ever. He went 12/13 from the field, 1/1 from 3-point range and amassed 28 points in so doing, shooting 92% for the night as the Warriors defeated the Grizzlies 118-103. :kd3 was exquisite playing superb point forward all while also collecting 9 rebounds and 2 steals. As :kerr explained after the game,



> The game's easy for Kevin... It just is. I don't think there's ever been anybody as skilled at his size in the history of the league, so he just does whatever he wants.


:kd3 was a +30 last night and following these latest two games he has gone 17/19 from the field. :woo

The bench was also tremendous these last couple of games. The offense has only come in spurts from the bench this season but recently it has been more effective. Quinn Cook hitting open three-pointers is a big plus, and he has been the last several weeks. 

Special declaration of affinity for Shaun Livingston, too. He has had a rough overall season but since the All-Star break he has a .603 true shooting and has been playing fine basketball, which is wonderful to see. 

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

*That Minnesota game was pure fuckery. KD doesn't get the act of shooting foul call, Curry hits a miracle push off 3, leaving .5 seconds left, then KD blatantly fouls and has the nerve to dispute it fpalm. *


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Joff; @Stax Classic; 

JUST GOT BACK HOME FROM THAT MERCILESS WARRIORS ANNIHILATION OF THE HORNETS. GOOD GRIEF THAT WAS AMAZING. 47-POINT BLOWOUT. YES THIS POST IS IN ALL-CAPS AND I AM NOT SUPPLYING ANY ANALYSIS. IT WAS JUST THAT MIND-BENDINGLY PHANTASMAGORICAL TO WITNESS THIS DISPLAY IN-PERSON WITH MY MOTHER AND FATHER.

WARRIORS


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Joff; @Stax Classic; @blaird; @Rowdy Yates; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; 





 










:klay opened up the scoring with the first bunch of points, hitting six three-pointers over the course of the game, while his Splash Brother :curry hit five three-pointers. 

:kerr point-guarded the Hornets to death. And suddenly...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112526653303877632
:mark: :mark: :mark: COOK! :mark: :mark: :mark: His vision down the court has improved dramatically and he is no longer afraid to take that three-point shot. Massive improvements over only a few short weeks ago.

Even :dray got into the act with some three-pointers. :lol 

And the BENCH MOB not only kept the Hornets at bay but expanded the lead! :woo :woo :woo (By two points ultimately.) 

The Warriors' finishes for the Pacific Division since 1980, by half-decade:

1980-1984: 6, 4, 4, 5, 5
1985-1989: 6, 6, 3, 5, 4
1990-1994: 5, 4, 2, 6, 3
1995-1999: 6, 6, 7, 6, 6
2000-2004: 6, 7, 7, 6, 4
2005-2009: 5, 5, 3, 3, 3
2010-2014: 4, 3, 4, 2, 2

Following the hiring of :kerr

2015-2019: 1, 1, 1, 1, 1

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

WARRIORS


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Joff; @Stax Classic; @blaird; @Rowdy Yates; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :klay opened up the scoring with the first bunch of points, hitting six three-pointers over the course of the game, while his Splash Brother :curry hit five three-pointers.
> 
> :kerr point-guarded the Hornets to death. And suddenly...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112526653303877632
> :mark: :mark: :mark: COOK! :mark: :mark: :mark: His vision down the court has improved dramatically and he is no longer afraid to take that three-point shot. Massive improvements over only a few short weeks ago.
> 
> Even :dray got into the act with some three-pointers. :lol
> 
> And the BENCH MOB not only kept the Hornets at bay but expanded the lead! :woo :woo :woo (By two points ultimately.)
> 
> The Warriors' finishes for the Pacific Division since 1980, by half-decade:
> 
> 1980-1984: 6, 4, 4, 5, 5
> 1985-1989: 6, 6, 3, 5, 4
> 1990-1994: 5, 4, 2, 6, 3
> 1995-1999: 6, 6, 7, 6, 6
> 2000-2004: 6, 7, 7, 6, 4
> 2005-2009: 5, 5, 3, 3, 3
> 2010-2014: 4, 3, 4, 2, 2
> 
> Following the hiring of :kerr
> 
> 2015-2019: 1, 1, 1, 1, 1
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> WARRIORS


 @Arya Dark ; @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @Joff ; @Stax Classic ; @blaird ; @Rowdy Yates ; 
Let's not forget they also wanted to win their game plus play tribute to Nipsey Hussle.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112542430039953413


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Joff; @Stax Classic; @blaird; @Rowdy Yates; 



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Let's not forget they also wanted to win their game plus play tribute to Nipsey Hussle.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112542430039953413


Quite so, *Slayer*, quite so. That was a terrific moment.

Posting this for the amusement of *LC* and @KING SANTA; and because it is simply rather funny:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112860835951624198 :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That Minnesota game was pure fuckery. KD doesn't get the act of shooting foul call, Curry hits a miracle push off 3, leaving .5 seconds left, then KD blatantly fouls and has the nerve to dispute it fpalm. *


It was definitely a foul, but that isn't typically called.


The reason the called it was because of the whole taunting shit after Curry's three. It's quite dumb to taunt the refs before the game is even over lol.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Updated Western conference playoff matchups with 5-6 games to go:

Golden State v. Oklahoma City
Denver v. San Antonio
Portland v. LA Clippers
Houston v. Utah

I like these matchups, for selfish reasons (I think the Spurs have a much better chance against Denver than the Dubs), entertainment reasons (GS/OKC and HOU/UTA are both fun), and weird sentimental reasons (the Clippers are fun and hard-working, and I think they can beat a Nurk-less Portland).


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Strike Force; 

Been wanting to address the Thunder falling to the eight-seed. It is is something of a surprise, but they have been playing poorly for a significant period of time now. Steven Adams has been almost surely playing with some significant injury/injuries he is hiding from the public as much as possible. 

Of course the West is so utterly bunched-together, especially the bottom four seeds, so a roughly month-long slump has a major impact. 

OKC/GS facing one another in the first round, which is what I am expecting based on where teams are trending and remaining strength-of-schedule (though it is still nowhere near a lock), is exciting and a touch annoying for Warriors fans, haha. Though it should be a fun series.

Excited/nervous for tonight's game! Go Dubs! :mark:


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

I would be a fan of GS/OKC...any excuse to see KD and Russ go back and forth plus it being a playoff series would make it a little more heated, prob some good fireworks in that series.

Steph may go down as best shooter in history and its crazy I think KT may be a better shooter...when KT gets hot just get him the ball and let him do work whether its off a screen, a curl, dribbling off a screen, dribble pull up, it doesnt matter. I dont think KT's numbers are as good as Steph's (they may be I havent looked and I know KT had a horrible start) but man is he impressive when he gets hot.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Westbrook with a 20/21/20 line tonight. Wilt the only other person to have 20+ in all three in a single game. Damn is that ever an impressive stat line.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Joff; @Stax Classic; @blaird; @Rowdy Yates; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; 

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo

Those :kd3 DUNKS to wrap up the first half! The technical fouls! The ejection! :sodone :lol

COUSINS dominating Jokic. :sodone 

:curry with now nine games in a row with five three-pointers in a row. :woo :woo

:klay being a defensive force at all times. Quiet tonight offensively, perhaps, by some of his more dizzying standards, but his defense was superlative. He cheered for himself on forcing a travel call on Denver--more celebratory over that than any bucket he has scored in a long time. 

IGUODALA did not even take one shot, did not score one point, but he is such an incomparable "Glue Guy" and rightly amassed a +24. 

Oracle was ROARACLE tonight! :woo :woo :woo FANTASTIC PLAYOFFS-LIKE ATMOSPHERE! :mark: :mark: :mark:
@RKing85; That is an impressive state line! Historic!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

*KD calling the ref a bitch ass motherfucker after getting ejected was hilarious, but he needs to chill before he gets Draymond Greened in the playoffs.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @Joff; @Stax Classic; @blaird; @Rowdy Yates; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; 



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *KD calling the ref a bitch ass motherfucker after getting ejected was hilarious, but he needs to chill before he gets Draymond Greened in the playoffs.*


:lol 

Terrific game the WARRIORS played tonight against that which remains of the LA Lakers' roster. :woo :lol

Sharing this tweet the illustrious *LC* posted on my wall! :cheer :cheer :cheer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113998963097526274
:chefcurry

This is superb from :dray and :kd3, love seeing how they ran this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114014122398511105
:woo BOOGIE! :woo 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114016397804232709
COOK has been, well, cooking, too, and played some fine minutes tonight as several Warriors such as Shaun Livingston and Andre Iguodala were given the night off. Iguodala will have tomorrow night off against the Cavaliers up in the Bay Area, too. 

In any case... This marked the end of the :curry five-three-pointers-made streak, at five, as :curry3 did many things well but he did not score much, only amassing seven points. Not much to this game but it was still fun to see the Warriors play adroitly, and their defense was particularly fantastic. The Warriors held this severely depleted Lakers team to 12 points in the first quarter. That is the lowest number of points a Lakers team has scored in a quarter in the shot clock era. 

WARRIORS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

*It's a shame that the Warriors had to bring showtime to LA since the Lakers are all injured or terrible.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @Joff; @Stax Classic; @blaird; @Rowdy Yates; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; 

:dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin

Yes it was the rebuilding Cleveland Cavaliers--who valiantly contended against the Dubs in the second half, outscoring Golden State 65-52 in that half after the Warriors compiled a 19-point-lead at halftime by playing forceful offense and dominating defense--but the Warriors were largely solid with a primarily commanding win over the Cavs, even if the final score indicates a much closer game than it was. The Warriors started off their scoring with two :dray three-pointers. :dray would hit a third three-pointer en route to amassing 20 points. 

:chefcurry was cooking. Back in December when the Warriors visited Cleveland :curry 40 points, 12/21 from the field, 9/12 from three-point range (vindicating himself for his aberrant 1/10 three-point shooting last night in L.A.). Back in December when the Warriors visited Cleveland, :curry2 had 42 points, tonight 40 points; 11/20 from the field in Cleveland, tonight 12/21; back then, 9/12 from the field, tonight 9/14; four months ago 7 assists, tonight 7 assists. :curry3

Why can't the Warriors face the Cavaliers in the Finals this year if the Dubs can make it that far? :mj2 :lol :curry4

Andrew Bogut with the best +/- of the game for the Warriors. :woo

Quinn Cook logged 16 minutes in 14 points, 35 points in two nights, 16/24 from three-point range over his last three games. :cheer

The Warriors this season are 18-2 when Jonas Jerebko makes two three-pointers, and tonight he did indeed make two. :dance2

WARRIORS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

*Kobe had a nice little interview on NBA radio about the state of the Lakers: *


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

How proud of your Orlando Magic are you, @B-Dawg;? A mere two or three weeks ago they looked like they were barely hanging on for any playoffs hopes at all but by winning eight out of their last ten games they presently stand at the sixth seed in the East with a 40-40 overall record. Brooklyn and Miami slipping, and Charlotte holding on with about half of a fingernail at this point (all but eliminated) have helped greatly but still a solid showing. Orlando has a reasonably bright future as a likely-consistent playoffs appearance contender for a while with their young core.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



DesolationRow said:


> How proud of your Orlando Magic are you, @B-Dawg;? A mere two or three weeks ago they looked like they were barely hanging on for any playoffs hopes at all but by winning eight out of their last ten games they presently stand at the sixth seed in the East with a 40-40 overall record. Brooklyn and Miami slipping, and Charlotte holding on with about half of a fingernail at this point (all but eliminated) have helped greatly but still a solid showing. Orlando has a reasonably bright future as a likely-consistent playoffs appearance contender for a while with their young core.


It's been a wild ride of a season, for sure. When I try to encapsulate it, the season came down to two things: Consistently beating some of the best teams in the league, while also consistently losing to some of the worst teams in the league. It has definitely been frustrating, because you could absolutely see the potential when, for example: They win 10 of 13 over teams like the Bucks, Raptors, Warriors, Pacers, and Nets, but lose to the Knicks, Bulls, and Thunder (OKC obv being the outlier of a good team). Just couldn't really put it together until this final stretch, and they waited until the last possible second to do it because a couple more shit losses would have absolutely cost the team a playoff spot. Now? Orlando is in 6th! It's been a pleasure to watch, the team finally seems like it makes sense they're peaking at the right time, so who knows. 

They won't be the favorite, obviously, but I'd throw a few bucks down on Orlando as an underdog against the 6ers. I'd love to see what those betting lines would look like.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



B-Dawg said:


> It's been a wild ride of a season, for sure. When I try to encapsulate it, the season came down to two things: Consistently beating some of the best teams in the league, while also consistently losing to some of the worst teams in the league. It has definitely been frustrating, because you could absolutely see the potential when, for example: They win 10 of 13 over teams like the Bucks, Raptors, Warriors, Pacers, and Nets, but lose to the Knicks, Bulls, and Thunder (OKC obv being the outlier of a good team). Just couldn't really put it together until this final stretch, and they waited until the last possible second to do it because a couple more shit losses would have absolutely cost the team a playoff spot. Now? Orlando is in 6th! It's been a pleasure to watch, the team finally seems like it makes sense they're peaking at the right time, so who knows.
> 
> They won't be the favorite, obviously, but I'd throw a few bucks down on Orlando as an underdog against the 6ers. I'd love to see what those betting lines would look like.


Excellent response! 

If the Magic can draw the Sixers in the first round... That could be a potential match-up issue with Philadelphia's offense possibly somewhat compromised. The Sixers would be heavily favored, and probably rightly so, but the Sixers have had significant problems closing out games this season. Though the playoffs are their own season, and could provide Philly with a fresh start.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

West matchups updated yet again with only two games to go:
*
Golden State v. LA Clippers
Denver v. San Antonio
Houston v. Oklahoma City
Portland v. Utah
*
I doubt the Warriors sweat anyone, but I'd bet truth serum would reveal that they'd be _much_ happier with the Clippers than OKC in the opening round. DEN/SA remains an appealing matchup and a potential upset, and HOU/OKC would just be ridiculous.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Joff; @Stax Classic; @blaird; @Rowdy Yates; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; 



Strike Force said:


> West matchups updated yet again with only two games to go:
> *
> Golden State v. LA Clippers
> Denver v. San Antonio
> Houston v. Oklahoma City
> Portland v. Utah
> *
> I doubt the Warriors sweat anyone, but I'd bet truth serum would reveal that they'd be _much_ happier with the Clippers than OKC in the opening round. DEN/SA remains an appealing matchup and a potential upset, and HOU/OKC would just be ridiculous.


Yes indeed, *Strike Force*--Sunday's match-up between the L.A. Clippers and Golden State Warriors was fascinating in part because with a win the Warriors would push the Clippers down toward the eight-seed with great emphatic drive, and give themselves a more favorable first-round match-up for the effort. Highly advantageous to the reigning champions. Concur: while the Warriors feel highly confident, they doubtless feel more comfortable with the Clippers as a first-round opponent with minimal travel concerns compared to other locations and an altogether "easier" adversary than, say, the Oklahoma City Thunder.

And Thunder/Rockets in the first round potentially... :sodone

The game was also important for two other massive reasons:

*1. Winning this game guaranteed the Warriors' the #1 seed in the West. No matter what the Denver Nuggets do--and it turns out that last night they lost to the Portland Trailblazers, who have quietly had a superb season--the Warriors secured their own destiny.* :curry :dray :klay :kd3

*2. This was the final regular season Golden State Warriors game at Oracle Arena.* 

The Warriors wore the "We Believe" jerseys which had not been worn in a decade for the final Oracle Arena regular season game. :mj2 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115070469009371136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115052647453798407

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115328458568028160
The Warriors crushed the Clippers, 131-104, and the Warriors' maximum lead in the contest was 31. A 42-18 3rd quarter in the home team's favor will do that, though. 

As a matter of fact, over the final four minutes of the 2nd quarter and entirety of the 12-minute 3rd quarter, the Dubs outscored the Clips 55-24, which corresponds with that 31-point maximum lead that they enjoyed at one point in the game. 

As Draymond Green said after the game to the press, "We got really active... We were flying around. Guys were getting to the paint. We had guys stabbing at the ball. For the most part our interior defense was great in the first half. We needed to lock in a little more on three-point shooting. We kind of funneled everything to the rime, and they weren't able to score in the paint the entire game." 

It all commenced with the defense, as it does with Golden State: the 16 minutes in which the Dubs punished the road team 55-24, the Clippers were held to a meager 8-of-26 from the field, or 30.8%. The playoffs-bound Los Angeles team found themselves committing nine turnovers due mainly to the Warriors' intense defense, which resulted in 12 points for Oracle Arena's favorite team. On the other end of the floor, the Warriors only committed two turnovers in that 16-minute time-span, and zero in the third quarter. 

The Clippers were shorthanded Sunday evening, and did not in any way play anything approaching what would be that team's best basketball in any event. Nonetheless, it was a strong actual statement win if there are any to be found in the NBA, as the Warriors pushed their California rival down in the standings, and Kerr left it to his friend/mentor Gregg Popovich to wrap up the matter by steering clear of the Warriors and probably taking on the ostensibly more vulnerable Denver Nuggets in the first round, all while Oklahoma City had grabbed an important win for themselves in Minnesota Sunday afternoon.

At this point, just rest everybody! The team is focused, the team is ready, the team is almost wholly healthy. Avoid injuries like the plague and lock in, WARRIORS! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

And goodbye, Oracle Arena. :mj2 

Although we'll all get to see you, Oracle Arena, again, in a few days come playoff time. Despite what many say, there were, as Kerr stated after the game, many lean years, and there were only so many playoffs appearances. Savor all of them, each and every one... 

Have stated in previous posts how Oracle Arena has been one of many "second homes" for myself, having been to so many Warriors games over many years, dating back to childhood. Most of the games were either unspectacular by "elite NBA" standards or downright awful by "mediocre NBA" standards, hahaha, but they all stand as irreplaceable memories, and critical to keep in mind when recognizing that _this team is presently at the top of the mountain_...

Highly terrific move on the part of the Warriors ownership to have that banner raised in honor of *Oakland, California 47 Seasons*.

Watched the game with my father and as a man born in Oakland who lobbied on behalf of the construction of the Oakland-Alameda Coliseum Complex in the 1960s through the ballot initiative for same, he was moved.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Des you could be a beat writer for the Warriors!! Was cool to see all the videos of them going to their throwback jerseys. Im ready for the playoffs to get off an going. I am hoping GS plays to their ability and that they have kind of mailed it in this year so far. I never thought it would come down to the last handful of games for them to lockup home court for the west let alone not have it for the entirety of the playoffs locked up. Warriors/Rockets should be a good series if thats what the Western Conf finals are and def some good matchups in the east!!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @KING SANTA; @BOSS of Bel-Air;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115780743484067840
:side:

Addition by subtraction.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

@Arya Dark; @KING SANTA; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Rolo Tomassi; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115781992795103232
Magic Johnson apparently too scared to tell Jeanie and Rob that he quit. 

So he goes to the media. 

Unbelievable. 

He cannot even step down from his job properly. He had no business being an executive. 

I guess Jeanie knows now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dub

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

What a mess. get jerry west back.


----------



## blaird

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

I dont know whats going on in LA but if Magic just up and quit at this time, there is something going on. Wonder if Lebron had something to do with it? There were always rumor of a coach or gm change wherever he went. Will be interesting to see what happens in LA over the next 6 months.

Also, can someone get a bubble or something for Steph's ankles? Hoping its minor and hes good to go for playoffs. This kids ankles have taken a hurting over his NBA years!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark; @KING SANTA; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Rolo Tomassi;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115781992795103232
> Magic Johnson apparently too scared to tell Jeanie and Rob that he quit.
> 
> So he goes to the media.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> He cannot even step down from his job properly. He had no business being an executive.
> 
> I guess Jeanie knows now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


*Wrestlingforum Magic was right about real Magic being a mediocre executive. However, all of the failures of the franchise can't solely be blamed on him. The Lakers' back office has been ass for the last 6 years. Jeanie and Jim bought them a one way ticket to hell in a handbasket. Magic also immediately got rid of those shitty contracts to clear out massive salary cap space for two superstars and an All-Star or major role player. 

This might hurt your feelings if it happens Deso, but LeBron and Klay would be an amazing duo from a basketball perspective. LeBron has always thrived with above average 3 point shooters, and if Klay is consistent(big IF) that could take them from a losing team to top 4 in the West again. 

On another note, Luke Walton was definitely going to be fired by Magic today (Magic himself said it), so all of the rumors were true.*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Wrestlingforum Magic was right about real Magic being a mediocre executive. However, all of the failures of the franchise can't solely be blamed on him. The Lakers' back office has been ass for the last 6 years. Jeanie and Jim bought them a one way ticket to hell in a handbasket. Magic also immediately got rid of those shitty contracts to clear out massive salary cap space for two superstars and an All-Star or major role player.
> 
> This might hurt your feelings if it happens Deso, but LeBron and Klay would be an amazing duo from a basketball perspective. LeBron has always thrived with above average 3 point shooters, and if Klay is consistent(big IF) that could take them from a losing team to top 4 in the West again.
> 
> On another note, Luke Walton was definitely going to be fired by Magic today (Magic himself said it), so all of the rumors were true.*


I don't really see how Klay wouldn't be consistent since he would be a more focal point of the offense. I also don't see how or why Klay would ever in a million years leave Golden State and go to LA.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Oh, yeah, no doubt, @BOSS of Bel-Air; while Magic Johnson was at best a mediocre executive, there is no defending the failures of the franchise or suggesting that they should all be pegged as being committed by him, for many were not. 

No denying that were the Lakers to acquire :klay that would immediately change things! He would go fantastically well with LeBron James, whose entire makeup as a basketball player has been to be surrounded with or at least complemented by strong perimeter shooters. :klay would also bring stronger wing defense to the Lakers on the other end of the floor.

Speaking of :klay it is looking like he will finally make the NBA All-Defensive Team. :lol
@blaird; :curry will evidently be all right. Mild right foot sprain. Heard that it was only a little tender this morning in Memphis, which is not surprising, but probably as good a tidbit of news as one could hope for as a Warriors fan. The spill looked awful and made every Golden State fan clutch their chest in agony. Straight-up 2016 playoffs PTSD from that ridiculously stupid wet floor spill Curry took against the Rockets (them again) in Game 4 which hampered him as the playoffs continued. However, it looks like this is far more minor. 

For Warriors fans, last night's game against that which remains of the New Orleans Pelicans was fun outside of the :curry2 injury. 

Seeing Jacob Evans III receive a start was thrilling and he made the most of it. He went 5-10 from the field and went 1-4 from 3-point range (something he needs to continue improving himself on). At only 21 years of age, however, he displays a great deal of promise, which is good for the Warriors organization which could use an infusion of solid, inexpensive youth. :lol His defense needs refining, too, but he was stronger against the Pelicans defensively last night than he has been in any gym before according to those who have followed his career the closest. He even amassed 3 steals and 2 blocks. 

Damion Lee scored 20 points and played quite well on the whole, too, from off of the bench. He was interviewed afterward and assistant coach Mike Brown interrupted it by saying, "All of them Curry boys can shoot!" which was rather obviously embarrassing for Lee (who is Steph Curry's brother-in-law by marriage). :lol

This was the Revenge Game for :boogie who has a grudge against the NOLA organization. He did indeed score 21 points in 35 minutes, missing many easy bunnies but playing mostly well in spite of that. 

The bench looked sharp. Jordan Bell might have had his best game of the regular season in terms of sheer "spectacular" play, even if it arrived in this game. He had several excellent tip-ins following missed bunnies, as a matter of fact, or missed there-pointers, and one put-back dunk that had everyone talking. :lol Shaun Livingston, Jonas Jerebko, and others were all fabulous, too.

:woo WARRIORS :woo


Meanwhile, this was happening: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115800520688533507

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115816303456026626

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115819718756184064
And


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115762579178127360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115795884955058176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115800276588539904

Also, this is intriguing:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116036896700940289
Trailblazers seem to be admitting that their current ceiling in the playoffs is a first round victory as they rest everybody. It is a little surprising that they are not trying to escape the bracket with the Warriors in it. Perhaps they see it as a futile effort.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

so glad that the Raptors avoided Detroit in round 1.


----------



## Magic

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



Dub said:


> What a mess. get jerry west back.


His contract with the Clips ends this year.


Hire Jerry, get Jerry to fill out the president and GM positions. Fuck all these motherfucking useless ass family type executives that Jeanie keeps hiring. And yes I know Jerry is Lakers family too, but he's the motherfucking GOAT executive so I want him and I want him filling out the rest of the office rather than these dipshit Buss members.


And if we're going to get a Buss, give us JESSE aka the guy scouting all the talent that our team fails to develop or keep.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

A few random, general thoughts on how the seeding worked out:

*-Somehow the Rockets managed to tumble from the #2 seed to #4 on three of the most astonishing NBA finishes you will ever see.* Firstly, the Rockets blow a 14-point lead with 9 minutes left to Oklahoma City on Tuesday, the 9th of April. Secondly the Portland Trailblazers' scrubs manage to stage a massive comeback against the Sacramento Kings after falling to a 28-point deficit, including the Kings' starters. Thirdly, the Denver Nuggets make their own remarkable comeback--to an extent, given that they were playing at home against the Minnesota Timberwolves--down 11 points with only three minutes left, winning the contest. A single one of these events occurring would be utterly crazy, and it required all three of them for the Rockets to suddenly slip to the fourth seed.

*-The Sixers might have the most advantageous seeding out of anybody in the NBA.* They can take a bus to and from Brooklyn, a far inferior team to themselves. Now if they can prove that they are able to consistently close out games...

*-Raptors happily land at #2, avoiding the #8 Detroit Pistons who seemed to have their number in the regular season.* Regular season and playoffs are obviously different animals, but it still has to be good for Toronto fans who have every right to be fearful of some "Raps killer" biding its time to knock them off with their history (He Who Shall Not Be Named, for beginners). The Orlando Magic should give them an okay fight, but even with the somewhat tough travel, it seems advantageous to steer clear of the Pistons just for the sake of it. 

*-On the other hand... The Magic-Raptors series in the regular season was 2-2 and one of those Toronto wins was a 93-91 razor wire victory, and more robust victory was only by 12 points.* So while Raptors fans should be pleased with avoiding the Pistons, the Magic are in the playoffs for a reason. Again, though: regular season, postseason, two different animals. 

*-The Denver Nuggets' plan to stay in the #2 seed chiefly to avoid the Oklahoma City Thunder following their April 2 loss to the Golden State Warriors ultimately worked to perfection for them.* They land at #2 and square off against the #7 San Antonio Spurs. Their game plan worked, particularly as applied in their odd two-game road-home series against the Trailblazers. 

*-Many Warriors fans were a little agitated at how events unfolded, with the Nuggets and Blazers both winning their games on the last night of the regular season; this was the wrong reception.* Now the two teams who have played the most consistently strong basketball in the Western Conference since midwinter--the Houston Rockets and Utah Jazz--have to face one another in the opening round. Somebody has to be eliminated. Someone is going home soon. When analyzing the Jazz it has to be remembered that their schedule this season was particularly bizarre, as the first couple of months or so were almost unbelievably brutal in terms of Strength of Schedule as well as how their games were bunched up against one another. They also had injuries in that first half--and perhaps the scheduling played a role in that. Yet that may suggest that the Jazz are not as threatening as they appear at this moment. On the other hand, that is advantageous for a team going into the playoffs. They are largely well-rested, healthy and probably quite ready. And, continuing from the Warriors fans' perspective, frankly, whoever emerges as the NBA Finalist from the East is not going to be some LeBron superpower-sprinkled relative "cakewalk" like in 2018. It may be advantageous to have the "tougher" series in Round 2 rather than Round 3. Not that any series would be easy. The Oklahoma City Thunder, for instance, are dangerous and possess a certain defensive disruptive quality that cannot be casually dismissed, even if they may lack the relative depth of other contenders.

*-How sick of each other are the Boston Celtics and Indiana Pacers?* #4 vs. #5 series are supposed to be fun, but that feels like Underwhelming City unless there are some fights. :lol

*-Amused that the Houston Rockets falling to #4 pleased Milwaukee Bucks fans so greatly as they viewed it as the "locking up" of the NBA's Most Valuable Player Award for Giannis, one-upping James Harden.* What a world, what a world... @A-C-P;

Then there is this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116179170659188737 @Arya Dark;


----------



## Slickback

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Watching Lakers in turmoil does put a smile on my face


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Jazz/Rockets series are going to be lit. :zayn3

On another note, however unlikely, hopefully Pistons can put up a great fight against Bucks.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

RIP Luke Walton. You deserved better. :mj2

David Joerger failed to secure 40 wins for a Sacramento Kings fan-base that was deeply desiring 40 wins... :shrug :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*



DesolationRow said:


> RIP Luke Walton. You deserved better. :mj2
> 
> David Joerger failed to secure 40 wins for a Sacramento Kings fan-base that was deeply desiring 40 wins... :shrug :lol


Joerger took a team that was expected to be the worst in the league and took them to a win within 40 and actually had them in the playoff hunt. He was done dirty.


Walton sort of was too, but since we got Lebron now we have to compete now and can't really let him go through his growing pains.

But there is no god so we're not going to get Mesinna(or whatever the name is of the Spurs top assistant), we're going to get fucking Ty Lue.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: James Harden has James Harden on his fantasy team*

Yeah, @KING SANTA;, I'm just kidding around with being "biased" since Luke Walton has "Warriors ties." :lol

Joerger _was_ done dirty. He has flaws as a coach but he is one of the NBA's best "good eggs" and was fantastic for Sacramento's young squad. 

It's still obviously disappointing that a huge number of Kings fans who were sure they were going to score 40 wins did not reach that mark--but ultimately it is arbitrary. :lol There's enough variance in sports we fans should try to not get caught up in that, or at least, once the disappointment sets in, realize that we were mistaken to invest so much in that.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

*I already miss Bron Bron

:sadbecky*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Damn, Nets taking it to the 76ers so far.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Downright terrible, garbage, fucking pathetic performance for the Sixers today vs The Nets. This team has been coasting for about a month now I felt. 

The last time they played meaningful games was that stretch they played The Bucks, and Celtics in the same week and won. It doesn't help Embiid has missed games as well and he was off I felt so much in this game. I don't know how as you team you let a guy shoot a three when he's having knee problems, his balance isn't going to be right at all. Their Defense was terrible, and even though The Nets only won by 9 points it felt like more. Give credit to The Nets who have been playing like House money to get into the Playoffs making a statement and never letting the Sixers get anything going. It's only Game 1, but they'll need to come out strong vs The Nets and not limp around like I saw them today!


----------



## Raye

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Nets and Indiana definitely have the potential to pull off the upset wins in the 1st round, for the East. DRuss has been absolutely killing it this year, they're a fun team to watch.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Well just like that, @KING SANTA;, LUKE WALTON gets a job in Sacramento. Should have just said yesterday that I thought he would attain that job because I did. It's a nearly perfect fit. :lol



Arya Dark said:


> *I already miss Bron Bron
> 
> :sadbecky*


I do not. :curry2

Just minutes away from ORACLE ARENA! :woo :woo :woo

Well... Embiid looks banged up all to hell, and Ben Simmons still cannot hit free throws; he cannot shoot. :lol Jimmy Butler carrying the Sixers and they still had a terrible overall game against Brooklyn. Have to give the Nets credit: they lack for star power but they run their offense smoothly and the Sixers had major problems covering with rotations. Expecting at least some sort of bounce-back game from Philly because some of it was explainable due to poor shooting from generally reliable shooters but they also have players whose flaws remain glaring, namely Simmons. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117146491712233472
:lmao

Was watching much of the game and so many jeers from Philly fans toward the Sixers and particularly Simmons... whose shooting remains... Will not even go there right now, actually.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117166109642428416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117164708358959110
You hate to hear fans boo their own team and their own team's players specifically... But it _is_ Philadelphia... And then you see this... What the hell? :curry3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117173143897104384

Anyway, more importantly:

GO WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

DJ Augustin is the MAN.

Kawhi Leonard on the other hand isn't with that airball.


----------



## Raye

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Making It Rain said:


> DJ Augustin is the MAN.
> 
> Kawhi Leonard on the other hand isn't with that airball.


Can only do so much with Kyle's ass dropping Z E R O.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Raye said:


> Can only do so much with Kyle's ass dropping Z E R O.


True. It doesn't help that Lowry was outplayed by the other team's starting and backup PG.

I think the Raptors will win this series, but they don't have any stars besides Kawhi.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117212142799863811


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

*Patrick Beverley's goal is to get KD ejected and suspended and it's working. Like I said to Deso, KD needs to chill the fuck out before he gets suspended from a must win game, like against the Rockets.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

@Arya Dark; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @Rolo Tomassi; @Chrome; @SUPA. HOT CLASSIC;



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Patrick Beverley's goal is to get KD ejected and suspended and it's working. Like I said to Deso, KD needs to chill the fuck out before he gets suspended from a must win game, like against the Rockets.*


This is true. All the more reason to take on the Rockets or Jazz in Round 2 rather than Round 3. :lol That is a bit of a joke. Seriously. Someone sew his mouth shut. Although the first pair of techs on both players seemed weak, which is a shame. A little bit of jawing, 85% of which was from Pat Bev... It's the playoffs. Just let it go.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117261025936429056
15 huge rebounds while amassing 38 points and 7 assists. Superlative! :chefcurry

:curry was a huge protagonist in the biggest runs, including that crazed 14-3 run to close out the first half. 

I understand why the Clippers were frustrated with the refs for a few moments in the game near the end of that first half; they thought the Warriors got away with a foul, and then they were called for one against :curry2 which they believed was wrongful. But you cannot let such a sequence of questionable reffing on both ends of the floor over the course of about 20 seconds send you out of your game while ROARACLE is screaming and the Warriors' Death Lineup is out there looking to send you reeling back to the locker room. It is like trying to deal with a "Five Alarm Fire" by helicoptering in gallons upon gallons of gasoline to drop on it. One perspicuous non-call to me seemed that Kevon Looney got away with what looked like a moving screen for Curry (clearly having learned from the master Andrew Bogut). :curry4 was definitely fouled on the one made three-pointer where he spent a good second or two complaining on the floor. Refs seemed largely fair, though, but a little tight with some technical calls. Clippers approached one rough little sequence to them in just about the worst possible way. 

Speaking of LOONEY:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117258404735545344
Let us spend a moment discussing how magnificent Kevon Looney is. I took a 15-minute walk during halftime but almost all I could think is of how much he has progressed and developed since he joined the Golden State Warriors. _Turnaround jumpers now?!?_ 

(Looney was +29 for his first 12 minutes.)

Meanwhile, Andre Iguodala remains The Master of Stripping.

Hope that is not misinterpreted. :side:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117256141493415936
80 fewer games. :faint:

So two things to clean up aside from :kd3 turning a new leaf on not receiving any technical fouls until the NBA Finals, let's say... :lol

1. Turnovers. Clean it the hell up, fellas. A lot of exuberance out there, but even with that, there were some that were inexplicably awful. Stay focused. Or else :kerr needs to go R. Lee Ermey on these dudes and have them march around with the ball in place of their rifles (which would metaphorically stand as surrogates for something else). 20+ TOs is far too many. Even with the 31 assists, which were of course sweet.

2. So yeah we saw what makes this Clippers team this Clippers team. Their high pick-and-roll action with Montrezl Harrel and Lou Williams is potent and the Warriors struggled against it at times, such as in that woeful first half of the second quarter where the bench truly laid an egg. Love them all but a lineup of Quinn Cook, D. Cousins (he doesn't want to be called "Boogie" so I'm trying to change my ways even if by the time I have retrained myself he will be on some other team in the midsummer) and Shaun Livingston is a lineup that is going to be roughed up by that Clippers P&R action. And Williams deserves credit: some view him as something of a Poor Man's James Harden, in that he is arguably more about drawing fouls by initiating contact than scoring via field goal but he was demonstrating his considerable play-making abilities Saturday night. He also scored quite a bit, and did indeed draw some key fouls which all helped keep the Clippers in the game for lengthy stretches. 

:dray deserves final big mention because the Warriors--who played almost impeccable defense, particularly the starters and/or Hampton Five as they are called with Iguodala in and the Center out--struggled offensively in those first six minutes of regulation. This was chiefly due to turnovers but even on a bunch of other possessions that led to field goal attempts the offense was but was often sputtering. Curry would end up having a terrific first quarter--just check out the points and assists totals--but it was Green, who the Clippers consciously and sagaciously sagged off of, who was in many ways the offensive star of the first quarter for the Warriors. This is mainly because no one expects him to be that in 2019 but the man is feeling healthier than he has in a long time and his three-point averaged has steadily climbed since the All-Star break. He amassed 13 points in that first quarter, which was a huge contribution. The Warriors knew that Curry and Durant would be swarmed on so they set up a host of plays with Green as the finisher, and they mostly worked out flawlessly, with the Warriors using Curry and Green's shared play-making ability from split action and penetration from the elbow, and it seemed to stun the Clippers, but to give the Clippers credit they stuck with it and lived with the consequences. Green would finally wrap up the game with 17 points, and goes to show you, the Warriors won by 17. Coincidence? Ask Rod Serling. @Donnie; 

One final small point: :chefcurry is the greatest human being alive outside of *LC*/my mother/other residents of Croftville, blah blah blah I ruined this shtick by being too serious.

So this post is long and the servers are acting a bit suspect, so this is it. Goodnight, or good morning, or good afternoon, wherever you are.

WARRIORS


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Can't believe the Clippers came back from down 31 and won. :wow


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

That was one nasty collapse for GSW and that was one great comeback for LAC.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

If I didn’t actually see it I wouldn’t have believed it. Wow!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Well I witnessed history at courtside.

When the Warriors had a 31-point lead with about 7-1/2 minutes left in the 3rd quarter I said to myself, "I wish the game was over." 

Clearly the Warriors agreed.

Also sad on many levels to see DeMarcus Cousins sustain the quad injury. Which looks like a torn quad. 

Steve Kerr should have left Steph Curry in even with the 4 fouls (two of which were silly bad calls by the refs, two of which were bad silly fouls on Curry's part) in the third quarter. 

Beyond that, Kevin Durant had a horrendous game. 9 turnovers, apparently 8 shot attempts? How?

TURNOVERS. TURNOVERS. TURNOVERS. THEY WILL HAUNT. TAKE CARE OF THE BASKETBALL.

How many fouls can be called in a game? Sitting courtside it felt as though there were more fouls called in this game than in the average two. Warriors went 40-45 from the free throw line and still managed to lose. 

The starters, the bench, Kerr, the refs, horribly stupid turnovers, horribly stupid fouls committed, horribly stupid turnovers, horribly stupid fouls committed, Kerr, Curry, Durant having a horrific game, Klay being in major foul trouble, Curry being in major foul trouble, KD being in major foul trouble, Patrick Beverley's efforts to get into KD's head evidently working, and Lou Williams deciding to go completely bonkers, it all conspired to make this a possibility. 

So disgusted.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

DeMarcus Cousins has a torn quadriceps. So that is that. 

Still pondering the events of the game last night. Seemed as though I was the only nervous person in the arena while almost the entire Golden State fan-base believed it was in the bag. One cannot let one's foot off of the gas pedal, and particularly so in the postseason. 

Kerr should have left Curry in even with the four fouls. Let him play out the third quarter. Minutes are minutes. Kerr was too cute by half trying to give the starters a bit of a break with that Bogut-Cook-Bell lineup in the third quarter. Could just feel that this was his effort to give the starters rest as the game plan is to win the whole damn thing, but now everyone has to play even more minutes. You need 16 wins. Trying to "re-win" games is no way to live. Yet this is where the Warriors find themselves. 

Just have this bad feeling about the entire campaign. It feels like the Warriors are either unwilling to admit that they are now officially an older veteran team or they are just so conceited that they do not wish to engage their brains the way they ought to (some turnovers are explainable; many these past two games were horrendous, and devastating in particular last night). 

Trying to not sound like the typical "the sky is falling" fair-weather fan but this is almost the opposite case, where someone who sticks with the team through thick and thin but sees the flaws is both not surprised and dejected to find that those flaws did not magically disappear.

Bah.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



DesolationRow said:


> DeMarcus Cousins has a torn quadriceps. So that is that.
> 
> Still pondering the events of the game last night. Seemed as though I was the only nervous person in the arena while almost the entire Golden State fan-base believed it was in the bag. One cannot let one's foot off of the gas pedal, and particularly so in the postseason.
> 
> Kerr should have left Curry in even with the four fouls. Let him play out the third quarter. Minutes are minutes. Kerr was too cute by half trying to give the starters a bit of a break with that Bogut-Cook-Bell lineup in the third quarter. Could just feel that this was his effort to give the starters rest as the game plan is to win the whole damn thing, but now everyone has to play even more minutes. You need 16 wins. Trying to "re-win" games is no way to live. Yet this is where the Warriors find themselves.
> 
> Just have this bad feeling about the entire campaign. It feels like the Warriors are either unwilling to admit that they are now officially an older veteran team or they are just so conceited that they do not wish to engage their brains the way they ought to (some turnovers are explainable; many these past two games were horrendous, and devastating in particular last night).
> 
> Trying to not sound like the typical "the sky is falling" fair-weather fan but this is almost the opposite case, where someone who sticks with the team through thick and thin but sees the flaws is both not surprised and dejected to find that those flaws did not magically disappear.
> 
> Bah.


Fan rotation issues are always hindisight.

Kerr sat Curry in a game where he had 4 fouls early in the third where they were calling quick and cheap fouls. Bev, Green, Durant all fouled out. Curry stays in and I'm sure he would have picked up his 5th and had to sit even longer or risk also fouling out in the 4th with the only thing that might have saved him being superstar favouritisim.

When Curry got back in he played poorly. It wasn't with how long he sat Curry, Curry just did not play well after the half. 

Similarly Klay was 6-9 at the half(as was Curry, who was 6-9 for 22 points and finished 8-18 for 29 points), and barely did anything in the second half.

Durant was never involved. The way the team was schemed in general was weird. I see the hot take is that Durant was passive last night, but it seemed more like he finally played within the offense like everyone always complains about him not doing. The times he did break free from his man they ran a play on the opposite end of the court and it would typically end with a score so I think he got kind of lazy trying to get open, but overall he wasn't just settling for isolation plays. The thing is, he gets blasted for those isolation plays that 'ruin the offense', according to others. Even weirder, people complain about Durant suppressing Curry-Mania. I'm not sure if it was intentional or not, but a lot of those fans that think Durant is hurting Curry ought to reevaluate after last night. Any fan that is delusional enough to think Durant hurts the offense really needs to get their head checked last night. Durant needs to assert himself next game. 

I don't think he was passive, I think he played in the offense and I don't think that's how he should play it. Basically I think he needs to be aggressive, but I don't he was necessarily passive. More in-between. Curry will be fine and then they need to make sure Klay stays involved. The second half was honestly just weird in that the plays seemed to be only for Curry and Green. In the first half it was Curry/Green/Klay/Looney. I'm not sure if it's plays or if they're just going by feel out there, but whatever the case Kerr needs to reign them in and tell them to make sure the ball gets in their stars' hands.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

No doubt, it is hindsight, to some extent, @KING SANTA; although to be fair to myself I just felt this weird sense of dread when Kerr took Curry out. It was as though I could see into the future. :lol Felt like Cassandra warning the Trojans. To be fair to Kerr, I do not think he could have known that the refs would call 300 fouls between the time he took Curry out with his 4th and the time he allowed him to reenter the game. So Curry was extra-ice cold and out of rhythm by the time he reappeared.

As for everything else, I agree. It was mostly a team-wide meltdown, and downright strange in the second half just as you note. Kevin Durant played a generally solid game but the turnovers hurt, obviously, and you are right that the team is at its absolute best when he is neither excessively aggressive nor too passive. He needs to play in the offense they establish and he has been outstanding at performing within that offense. 

You are also right that the fans who believe Durant is suppressing Curry-Mania as you are calling that perception have it wrong. This season the Warriors would have been the seventh seed without Durant anchoring the offense on many nights. He also had some superlative defensive games with a boatload of blocks and closeouts and rebounds, etc. Perhaps the most deluded collection of fans on the face of the earth of any team is the section of Warriors fans who truly believe they would be right where they are without Durant. This is not 2016-'17. Back then Durant _was_ a luxury, but time marches on. Players grow older, and the league, even in the face of a new juggernaut superpower, rises up to meet the challenge and catch up as much as possible. 

Klay Thompson had a bizarre game. In some ways he was not even bad, but he did have some strange indecisiveness defensively. That was compounded with the foul trouble. Not to give the Warriors excuses but last night the way the referees officiated, and the way the Clippers played, it truly played into Doc Rivers's best-case scenario. The Warriors are not a deep team anymore, by any means, especially now after losing DeMarcus Cousins the Andrew Bogut acquisition is looking like something that was a good, solid move to buttress a position and now looks downright necessary and brilliant for being same--and they were even able to get Andre Iguodala in needless foul trouble. 

Anyway, just the ramblings of a frustrated fan.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118355095350018048
Spurs dropping a 19-point lead. :no: Such los--oh, never mind... :side:


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118355095350018048
> Spurs dropping a 19-point lead. :no: Such los--oh, never mind... :side:


It was an awful stretch of basketball and exposed the Spurs' weaknesses that I've long seen but hoped the genius of Pop could mask. When an opponent gets as hot as the Nuggets in general and Jamal Murray in particular, we just don't have the offensive bandwidth to repeatedly fire back. In crunch time, those Aldridge/DeRozan 19-footers suddenly stop falling, and the supporting cast lacks experience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

*KD redeemed himself after a mediocre game 2 performance and took a big dump on Pat Beverly's head tonight, but he's still getting dumb ass technicals. Bring a fat roll of duct tape with you to the next home game Deso!*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Strike Force said:


> It was an awful stretch of basketball and exposed the Spurs' weaknesses that I've long seen but hoped the genius of Pop could mask. When an opponent gets as hot as the Nuggets in general and Jamal Murray in particular, we just don't have the offensive bandwidth to repeatedly fire back. In crunch time, those Aldridge/DeRozan 19-footers suddenly stop falling, and the supporting cast lacks experience.


No doubt, it is difficult. Have to give Popovich a great deal of credit. He has formulated superb game plans by which to thwart the Denver Nuggets' attacks. This after the Spurs put together what was a fairly poor season defensively. Yet the playoffs are a different animal, and as long as they are able to at least bother Jamal Murray sufficiently they have a good shot at taking this #2 seed vs. #7 seed series. 



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *KD redeemed himself after a mediocre game 2 performance and took a big dump on Pat Beverly's head tonight, but he's still getting dumb ass technicals. Bring a fat roll of duct tape with you to the next home game Deso!*


:mark: :mark: WARRIORS :mark: :mark: 

:lmao *Legit BOSS*...

In defense of :kd3 this tech seemed hardly earned. Refs were downright abysmal. :curry yet again had four fouls two or three minutes into the second half with the Warriors up 31--and had to leave in foul trouble consequently, again. :lmao Talk about a replay from the other night. :lol Except this script's third act was notably different. :curry2 

The refs were definitely an issue throughout the game. Lots of phantom calls, and the double technicals on Durant and Jamichael Green were absurd. If _Shaun Livingston_ and _Quinn Cook_ are receiving techs something is wrong in the state of NBA officialdom. :lol 

However, it was not like the refs were unkind toward Warriors offensive efforts, as Pat Bev was sanctioned harshly by the refs, with the phenomenon resulting in his racking up a bunch of fouls quickly. 

Kevin Durant assured the world that he did not need to play some sort of weird physical war with Patrick Beverley on Wednesday. 

He told the world that we know who he is. He is right, as Thursday night demonstrated. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118607061598687232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118608875437969408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119119128428552192
Still think :kerr was just a touch too cute by half with the rotations in the third quarter Monday night, but ultimately it is up to the players to play. 

The important part is (a) Durant has clearly figured out whatever minor issues Pat Bev is responsible for in mucking up his game to the extent that he did; and (b) the Warriors have learned how to defend that P&R action and put a lid on Lou Williams.

The defensive intensity tonight never let up, even late. That wasn’t the case Monday night, for whatever reason—one of the obvious big ones being that the refs were calling everything a foul. Another was a strange lack of focus. That was not the case here. The Clippers were held to a 37% shooting night from the field by the Dubs. 

Warriors also took care of the basketball for the first time in this playoffs run, only relinquishing the ball through turnover 12 times. 

The Warriors also had 35 assists. :banderas

Kevin Durant was a +32 for the evening, scoring 38 points (27 in the first half), racking up 7 assists, 5 turnovers, 1 steal, 1 block. Kevin Durant truly is phenomenal. Draymond Green is fantastic, and his game is being terribly underrated. 10 assists! Yeah Dray! Draymond Green was a +29 for the game with those 10 assists and not a single turnover in sight. Which is wonderful to see. Steph Curry was a +19 with 21 points, 7/11 from the field, 4/6 from distance, 3/3 from the stripe. Andre Iguodala... How important is he in locking up Lou Williams? Iguodala played with Williams in Philadelphia and he knows his sweet spots, and he almost manhandled Williams in L.A. Thursday night. Downright nasty. Meanwhile, Iguodala was also nailing three-pointers: 3/4 from distance while going 5/6 from the field entire and 2/4 from the stripe. And Kevon Looney... What more can be said about Looney? He seems to improve every single game. 10 points, going 5/7 from the field, 1 rebound and 1 block. And Andrew Bogut... He was a +24 for the game. 

A word on Bogut. It seems as though the Warriors' offense and defense--not surprisingly, to some extent--runs better with this Andrew Bogut rather than Boogie Cousins.

I love Boogie as a man. He seems so cool and compassionate away from the court (he does have a bit of a hangdog thing going on pouting but that just seems to be his character on the floor with the refs and once in a while coaches). But Bogut, as long as he’s spry and free of injury, is the better fit for Golden State. He was superb in Game 3. Directing traffic a lot, some excellent passes, lovely, almost nostalgia-inducing screens. 

Bogut collected 14 rebounds with 8 points, 4/5 from the field, 5 assists, 1 steal and 1 mighty block. 

Klay Thompson was +24 for the game with 12 points, going on a brief flurry of his own at one point, 2/2 from three-point range (gorgeously set up by :kd3 who was gorgeously set up by :dray on other occasions, particularly from distance), 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 turnovers and 2 blocks. 

And Kevon Looney… Give him all of the money. Good grief that kid keeps getting better and better, seemingly by the game.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119078809565839360
:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



DesolationRow said:


> No doubt, it is difficult. Have to give Popovich a great deal of credit. He has formulated superb game plans by which to thwart the Denver Nuggets' attacks. This after the Spurs put together what was a fairly poor season defensively. Yet the playoffs are a different animal, and as long as they are able to at least bother Jamal Murray sufficiently they have a good shot at taking this #2 seed vs. #7 seed series.


Concur on all counts. I'm biased as a SPURS FAN FOR LIFE BABAYYY, but I believe there's a legitimate argument for Pop as COTY. Yes, he has Derozan and Aldridge, but lose your high-ceiling young PG before the season, combined with a remaining roster of role players and reclamation projects, and you not only still make the playoffs in the superior conference, but then give the #2 seed significant trouble? 

If Pop had retired and his replacement generated this performance, that New Coach X would be held up like a god. The series is far from over, and this sort of coaching wizardry has more of an impact against a fairly flawed #2 versus teams like Golden State or Houston, but still, my boy Pop has done everything he can to put his guys in a position to win.

Speaking of winning...



DesolationRow said:


> Kevin Durant assured the world that he did not need to play some sort of weird physical war with Patrick Beverley on Wednesday....Durant has clearly figured out whatever minor issues Pat Bev is responsible for in mucking up his game to the extent that he did...


I'm staggered Durant ever let Beverley get in his head in the first place. Don't beef down. I know Durant isn't quite a top-level psychologically impenetrable stone cold killer, but come on. You're one of the top 20-25 players in NBA history, and you're letting a pint-sized pest on a plucky-but-ultimately-irrelevant #8 seed screw with your game.



DesolationRow said:


> Warriors also took care of the basketball for the first time in this playoffs run, only relinquishing the ball through turnover 12 times.


We're not breaking new ground here, but why does GS give the ball away so often? The past four seasons, their team rank in turnovers: 21, 23, 21, 22. To me, that's preposterous for a team this talented no matter _what_ brand of ball you're playing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

*But Deso, he DID put up 23 shots after saying he wouldn't do it :lmao*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Nets/76ers series are entertaining AF. :zayn3


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

@Strike Force; apologies for the tardiness. :lol 

The main reasons the Warriors turn the ball over so much is are that they do play the brand of basketball that they do, and when they are going right, they put together a mighty mountain of assists. However, they also have a tendency to sometimes be too careless with the ball. The first two games of this series were unquestionably partially marked by the Warriors being at times downright foolish with the ball. It is something that Steve Kerr attempts to "fix" and it is also fair to say that some of the players' favorite moves have been heavily scouted in the extreme. For one, Steph Curry's no-look, over-the-head pass, especially from the right side, is one that everyone on earth knows is a strong option, so it is hardly surprising to see it often intercepted. 

Fortunately, in Game 3 particularly against the Clippers, the Warriors took care of the ball, and the results spoke for themselves. 

It is an issue for the team. Oh, well. :lol Difficult to be too hard on them. 

As for Kevin Durant, I do not believe he truly allowed Patrick Beverley in his head. But he was having issues, and it has been my own long-held belief dating back to when Durant was on the Thunder and earlier--and this is hardly some remarkable viewpoint, because a majority of NBA coaches see it this way--that while it is likely impossible to stop him, the best option one has against him is to try to make him put the ball on the floor and disrupt him with smaller, pesky defenders. Beverley is almost a model fit for that purpose, though in desperation Doc Rivers shied away from that in Game 4. Instead he went with JaMychal Green starting over Ivica Zubac, and put Green on Durant. 

That said, I do think the clip of about 2:20-long that I believe I posted above with Durant dissecting the match-up speaks to the issues Durant _was_ having with Beverley. Beyond the competitive rivalry that ignited their mutual ejections from Game 1, the referees in the first two games were horribly whistle-happy in general, and Durant, along with Steph Curry elsewhere (though Curry commits a lot of idiotic reach-in fouls, including a preposterously poor one Sunday afternoon while behind the Clippers' Green in the post, as though that was going to do anything, for his third before the first half was over--fortunately he reformed his ways and stayed out of foul trouble the rest of the way on Easter), suffered for it. 

Popovich has been superlative in coaching the Spurs squad he has at his disposal following the point guard injury as you note, *Strike Force*. The Denver Nuggets are, as you also state, a good match-up for the Spurs considering how low the Spurs are in the seeding. While many are high on Denver's future, and certainly they are a bear to play in Denver most of the time, having a Center who's not especially switchable as the centerpiece is arguably questionable going forward in today's NBA. Will be fascinating to see how they develop over the next season or two, or if they possibly regress. For the Spurs, they will always be competitive, evidently. Their player development system remains second to none, and they keep finding players in a way that makes almost everyone else in the league envious. 

Couple the two--Popovich's coaching, and the player development of the organization which fits the former--and you have a dynamo that continues to remain competitive in spite of myriad hardships.

All right, on to Game 4 between the Dubs and Clips! 
@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @Rollo Tomassi; @Chrome;

Also you're not wrong on that last post concerning the shots put up by :kd3, *Legit BOSS*... Although the point truly is that KD be organic within the Warriors' offense. So if he puts up 10 or 20 or 30 shots, so long as it fits the offensive design--and in Game 3 it truly did, as the Dubs effectively "unlocked" Durant versus what had been a pesky, irritating Clippers "top-lock" defensive set that was making life difficult for the Dubs at the perimeter. 

Before further analysis from _moi_, some relevant tweets:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120067260259999753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120071806545793024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120195505995251713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120097278348259328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120127969048002560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120067195797590016
19 points from being 12th. :mark: 

The Warriors actually struggled offensively in terms of running their system, and if that were not bad enough, :curry had a horrible Westbrookian shooting game (just kidding... it was worse than the average Westbrook game, just wanted to throw some shade toward Westbrook even if I like him), so it fell to :klay and :kd3 and IGUODALA to bail the team out again and again on offensive possessions. 

Recall one Iguodala three-pointer in particular where the white shirts simply seemed stuck in mud, failing to move, and he, being Andre Iguodala, looking to pass as usual, decided, "Hey, might as well shoot, eh?" So he did and it was wonderful. :banderas Believe he went 2/4 on those. Do not feel like looking that up. Anyway, when Iguodala hits even one three-pointer in a game it tends to go a long way, as defenders are typically picking their poison and over-committing and selling out toward :curry and :kd3 and :klay. 

Many observers of the Warriors including this one believed :klay would have a big game and he delivered with his line, having a scintillating first half. Unlike :chefcurry who does not particularly like shooting at Staples Center (never have to worry about him finishing his career out on the Lakers or Clippers), :klay has always enjoyed playing in that building and, if he can, putting on a show in Los Angeles. It was only a matter of time and jumping into the Pacific Ocean was obviously all he really needed to get himself going. :side: :lol

:klay was also instrumental in ensuring that his team was not complacent in L.A. Story here: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/26576063/how-klay-thompson-got-team-ready-game-4 Amusing. :lol Enjoy reading that, as I did Saturday evening from other sources. 

:kd3 was also superlative. We know who he is, do we not? :lol Kevin "Timely Buckets" Durant as he shall be henceforth known, because every time the Clippers put together a run, such as their 11-0 run to endanger the Warriors' hold on the game, Durant was active and ensured that he would either score via field goal or reach the free throw line, or both. When the wheels seemed to come off of the offense--and that happened downright intermittently throughout Game 4--Durant, when he was on the floor, played an undeniably critical part in keeping things from spiraling down too far. The Warriors also had some favorable bounces, the most thrilling and downright humorously so (unless you are a Clippers fan, in which case it is understandable to be fairly dismayed) leading to Durant's three-pointer dagger which gave the Warriors an 11-point lead with only a minute-and-change left in the contest. A deflected Durant pass also led to another field goal earlier in the game, too. 

Do not recall ever seeing any KD/IGGY pick-and-rolls before this game. That was rather sublime to witness. Evidently Durant is capable of anything that even begins to approach the penumbra of "NBA basketball"; his point forward abilities were once again immediately apparent. 

Refs were far better in this game than in either Game 2 or Game 3, both of which were a horror show of officiating. Tony Brother's officiating was superior to that of Ken Mauer and Scott Foster, so, indeed, even with reffing, a lot of random variance and noise comes into play. Already went through Curry's foul troubles in the first half, at least half of which was of his own making. Thought Draymond Green definitely got away with at least a couple of fairly obvious fouls that went uncalled. Patrick Beverley seemed to get away with at least one on Curry. Someone the refs actually looked at and almost seemed to pick on was Andrew Bogut, but maybe it felt that way because they refused to allow him to get away with usual moving screens and holds. :lol Overall, it was well-officiated, and the refs barely impacted the game adversely. 

:dray had a tremendous game, once again demonstrating his defensive prowess, again and again. He disrupted down low too many times too count, and quarterbacked the defense with intelligence and ferocity. One moment where he looked at :klay like, "C'mon, stick to your man," was hilarious. 

Circling back to Iguodala, he was also fantastic on defense. He locked Lou Williams up rather well. 

Meanwhile, :dray and :kd3 were mostly responsible for shutting Gallinari down, who went 5/20 from the field on Easter Sunday.

It's intriguing, is it not? It is more-than-commonplace--it is downright quotidian--for :curry and :klay to be heralded as one of the greatest guard duos ever, but perhaps it is time to consider that :kd3 and :dray may be the best forward tandem since, well, who? Bird and McHale? 

Something worth pondering. :hmm:

:dray had a wrap on his right wrist after the game. I'm not in the least bit worried, though, because he says there is no reason for anyone to worry.

PLEASE BE OKAY PLEASE BE OKAY PLEASE BE OKAY PLEASE BE OKAY PLEASE BE OKAY.

Ahem. :side:

WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo :kd3 :klay :curry :kerr :woo :woo :woo


----------



## blaird

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

BOS/MIL should be a good series. I didnt think anyone could beat BOS if they were at full strength but they have kind of under-performed this year. 

Glad to see Utah get a win against HOU. HOU/GS will be a great series as well I believe. I feel whoever wins out of these 2 series will be playing for the NBA title. 

Question for those who know more than me...whats the ceiling for DET with a healthy Blake Griffin? They seem like a decently solid team, but what do they need to add to be able to step up and make a deep playoff run?? I think with a 100% Griffin, they dont get swept, win 1 game maybe 2 against MIL.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Lillard.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Lillard :banderas


----------



## Tony

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

HOLY SHIT DAMIAN LILLARD.

Haven't marked out to a shot like that since Steph's game winner against OKC back in 2016. My God, what an incredible shot.

The wave goodbye afterwards was the most baller shit :banderas


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Westbrook out of the playoffs wens3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Once again Westbrook looked like a mess this year and is knocked off the playoffs.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

lol at "it was a bad shot"


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



blaird said:


> Question for those who know more than me...whats the ceiling for DET with a healthy Blake Griffin? They seem like a decently solid team, but what do they need to add to be able to step up and make a deep playoff run?? I think with a 100% Griffin, they dont get swept, win 1 game maybe 2 against MIL.


Eh, Griffin and the Pistons aren't going anywhere. It's nice that they squeaked into the playoffs, but I'm skeptical of their long-term outlook. 

Griffin is already past his prime and wishing for a "healthy Blake Griffin" has proven to be a fool's errand. Andre Drummond is only 25 and somehow already feels like he's peaked. The rest of the roster is a mishmash of OK shooters (Reggie Jackson, Jose Calderon) and big beasts that don't actually do much (Zaza, Thon Maker). 

Further complicating matters is that Drummond and Griffin are both signed for the next two years and make a combined $65 million in 2020-2021 (not to mention Jackson's $18 million/year), limiting Detroit's ability to bring anyone else in. They're essentially stuck with this roster, and Griffin will be 33 when his contract expires.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

I am very excited for this Golden State/Houston series happening right now.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Firstly I would be remiss if I did not say that Damian Lillard is one coldblooded assassin, taking down Oklahoma City and finishing off that "round of blood" in grand, operatic fashion. Have to give a the Oakland kid, like my father, much admiration. 
@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @Chrome;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122000307506909185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121999929101123585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122011304590397442

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121998381776134144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122001535964073984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122036742360457217
Grand series, Clippers!

Unfortunately both :curry and :klay --the latter of whom was continually bothering every Clipper with a ball within a 20-foot radius of where he was playing all game long--rolled their ankles in this game. :sad: 

And Game 1 vs. the Houston Rockets is on Sunday at 12:30 local time. 

Going to double up and attend that game with friends and family as well as the 4:30 SHARKS game down in San Jose! :mark: :woo

WARRIORS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

*I have always said the Warriors are most lethal when Curry pops off because his threes demoralize opposing teams, but if KD is going to keep having games like 4 and 6 during the playoffs, that may change. Ever since Steve Kerr told him to jack up more shots, he's been an unstoppable force and is having the same effect on the opposing team psyche as a hot Steph.*



DesolationRow said:


> Unfortunately both :curry and :klay --the latter of whom was continually bothering every Clipper with a ball within a 20-foot radius of where he was playing all game long--rolled their ankles in this game. :sad:


*Steph just needs to buy bionic ankles at this point :side:.*


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

sad i won't be able to catch a C's game until later in the series if we can make it that far.

Sigh


----------



## Slickback

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Dam Spurs :mj2











BLazers in 5 
Warriors in 5 

Bucks in 6
Philly in 7


----------



## Raye

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Slickback said:


> Dam Spurs :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLazers in 5
> Warriors in 5
> 
> Bucks in 6
> Philly in 7


These are the worst predictions I've seen in my life


----------



## Zone

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

@DesolationRow

Do you think the Warriors can complete the three-peat this year?

It would be pretty cool to see it happen, as we haven't seen one since the Lakers did it back in 2002.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

I'm shocked at the Bucks being thoroughly humiliated in this game.


----------



## The3

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Dude falling on every shoots


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122626055225786368


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

@Arya Dark ; @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @blaird ; @Stax Classic ; @SUPA HOT FIRE. ; @DesolationRow ; @Chrome ;
Nice win by the Golden State Warriors as they beat Houston Rockets today. The score was 100-104 and Steph Curry did his thing like always, Kevin Durrant as well. I was getting a bit worried for Klay though. He did had some moments when he could have been given a fouls but it is what it is. So far 1 game down and 3 to go for them. :curry :kd3 :klay :dray :boogie 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122629616617676800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122624995606310912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122626535121465344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122634956318994434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122633862192992257


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

1st quarter was quite atrocious but the final minutes of the 4th quarter though. :banderas

Curry's last dagger-like 3pt shot. :cgmoan

The arena chanting '*MVP!*' toward KD. :yeahyeah

The refs in overall however.... fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Hell of a nice game for the Celtics. Going to be a tough series for sure, but really liked what I saw from them today.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Fantastic win for the Celtics, @Notorious; and @NotGuilty;. Have been concerned with the possibilities of that team since the prospect of facing Kyrie Irving in the Finals is enough to give any Warriors fan a sort of traumatic sense of dread.

@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Chrome;



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Nice win by the Golden State Warriors as they beat Houston Rockets today. The score was 100-104 and Steph Curry did his thing like always, Kevin Durrant as well. I was getting a bit worried for Klay though. He did had some moments when he could have been given a fouls but it is what it is. So far 1 game down and 3 to go for them. :curry :kd3 :klay :dray :boogie


Excellent post, *Slayer*... :clap Thoroughly relished reading it. :curry

So that was... Hectic and stressful and fun. :lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122647472432533504
Thank you, Andrew Bogut.   

When Iguodala hit the three-pointer in the corner that he did, I turned to my mother and friend and my friend's 9-year-old daughter (known as ODD to *LC* :lol) and said, "That is a huge basket. I believe they will win because of that. When Iguodala hits that corner three, that's a massive matter for the Warriors against their opponents." Turned out that because of Chris Paul whining and kvetching as he is wont to do and actually touching the ref, drawing his second technical in the game's final seconds, the Warriors won by 4 points rather than 3 but I shall still take credit for my prescience. :aryep


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122621578808676355
As soon as Steph Curry found himself in major foul trouble with his fourth foul with a whole bunch of minutes remaining in the third quarter, Kevin Durant continued to completely take over, dominating in that third quarter. :banderas He was pretty great in the other three quarters, too.  :lol

One perspective that has been extinguished with this playoff run already more than ever before: the idea that Kevin Durant is playing for a team that does not require his services to be a superpower. He is a Warrior and it must now be said as "M-V-P!" chants rang out on his behalf at the free throw line this afternoon, the man signed on to play for a team that was the second-best team in the 2015-'16 regular season by pure net rating with the first-place team being the San Antonio Spurs, and the fourth-best team in that playoffs run behind the Cleveland Cavaliers, the Spurs and the Oklahoma City Thunder by net rating, and by filling a certain vacuum, became perhaps one half of the greatest forward combination since perhaps McHale and Bird or Dennis Rodman and Scottie Pippen with Draymond Green, transforming said team to which he signed into a dynasty. 

Steph Curry hitting the dagger shot. :banderas What Mike D'Antoni was thinking leaving Nenê out there. That would have been like Steve Kerr leaving Andrew Bogut out there in the final minute or two of the game. :lol Would be furious with D'Antoni were I a Rockets fan. :lol Even hobbled with a bad ankle, Curry is going to obliterate Nenê up top. Watching Durant tell everyone to back off and let Curry take that huge shot was just delicious, as everyone in white recognized the match-up as Houston was evidently clueless. 

All right, just have to say, the Houston Rockets are such an aggravating team to see your team play. It occasionally seems like half of their game is tethered to the officiating. 

Genuine view of the game: Refs were mostly poor on both sides, and rather inconsistent for both teams on a number of foul calls. Klay Thompson fouled James Harden twice on three-pointers in the first half. Harden, as usual, pushed off--on Kevon Looney in three consecutive possessions in the second half. Steph Curry stripped the ball cleanly and receives a tardy whistle. That last three-pointer Harden took, with Draymond Green defending him, is actually probably the cleanest defense of a Harden three-pointer all day by the Warriors, and is humorously being so thoroughly scrutinized and viewed as as a foul. Harden landed on Green more than Green landed in Harden's landing space. Harden contorted his body and kicked his legs out.

Favorite play of the game was arguably that moment wherein Kevin Durant contested a Chris Paul three-point attempt and Paul complains while Durant gallops right by him and catches a Steph Curry pass for a scintillating dunk. 

Ironic how the Mike D'Antoni technical was clearly a good no-call. Chris Paul, being the ferocious bulldog demon gremlin that he is, rather obviously squatted his large buttocks practically as far as he could in order to initiate contact all while Shaun Livingston had moved behind him, and consequently fell due to losing his balance. In other words he was so busy attempting to draw a foul he fell on his ass being the irritating ass that he is. :side: 

According to multiple sources, the Rockets, who are obsessed with the Warriors, are convinced through data-driven analysis that the Warriors enjoy a healthy advantage from refereeing in the NBA. This does not surprise. If the Rockets are prudent they would be zeroing in on moving screens, which are probably where the Warriors of the last few years have been most egregious offenders and are sometimes even caught in the act. Obviously some hacking is missed (though often, as with a few calls today, no fouls were committed when they were called fouls, so these generally tend to balance out for most teams in myriad situations), no surprise. Kevin Durant definitely experiences a rather pronounced advantage, exploiting rule-book fouls by elevating his arms into defenders' hands, not unlike Harden himself. Of course, Harden, being the NBA's most prolific free-throw shooter, is a curious avatar for an organization seeking to uncover the dark truths of the Warriors' black magic on the court. 

Something which needs to happen in the NBA is some cleaning up of the definition of "landing zone" due to the flopping antics utilized to exploit said rule. Which is a good rule! However, crafty players such a the Rockets' stars know how work with the rules for their own benefit in a way that is rather obviously unfortunate for the game. 

Harden's tendencies with the step-back three-pointers is to keenly eye which direction the defender is moving, so if the defender moves toward his left, he plainly jumped toward his own left side, and the same to the right were the defender to move to his right. 

Just now seeing Harden sulk and complain after the game was funny. Sorry, in this instance, cannot extend the olive branch of impartiality toward the Rockets and their greatest superstar. The Warriors would be doing all basketball fans a sincere favor by knocking Houston out so no one has to be subjected to this ugly brand of basketball beyond the first half of the merry month of May.

(Sorry, Rockets fans, but this is just the bitter truthful perspective of a Warriors fan. :side: )

And to think the Warriors had to play this game with about 36 hours of rest and their Splash Brothers back-court banged up. :clap :mj2

@Liger Zero; I do believe that the Warriors can complete this three-peat, but it is already proving to be quite difficult. Saying "can" and "will" are two entirely different statements. I make no predictions but I do believe that they have a chance. The competition just keeps getting tougher, though, and we see in a game like this--with the Warriors often hurting themselves through turnovers (no surprise)--that Golden State is apt to be their own worst enemy. Granted, a number of those turnovers were splendidly forced by the Rockets' tenacious, switch-heavy defense, but a large number were boneheaded errors. The Warriors' Hamptons Five unit--which Steve Kerr started today, and rode--had a meltdown of sorts in the final two minutes of the first half, negating the lead that they had fought to build, rendering the score a tie at halftime. The late-game crunch-time turnover by Durant; I called that play a minute before it happened. Knew Durant would have it and that he would turn it over. I saw it occurring in my mind's eye. Part of it is down to the Warriors' overall lack of good late-game crunch time execution this season. Some of it was directly because of thinking of KD with the ball in that situation. Chris Paul is an ideal candidate to pick his pocket. That play needed to either be better designed for Curry to catch the inbound or something. Although by the eye test Curry looked far more hobbled with his ankle issues than Klay did, and I think by the very last seconds of the game it was catching up with Steph. He was beaten and could not cut hard a bunch of times on the dribble (Klay, too, but I expect that much of the time with him), and it seemed like Steph was oddly incapable of getting open (of course, have to recognize that the Rockets' remarkable defense deserves a great deal of credit for this, too). A fair number of broken-up plays for the Warriors offensively seemed to be due to Steph's reduced athleticism due to the ankle injury but that is merely the reading from a basic eye test.

Some amusing/fun bits:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122628960246886400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122624949653426176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122631141780000768
GO AWAY CHRIS PAUL. 






Paul trips Klay Thompson, pushes Curry, and feigns injury to the arm with which he shoved Curry as he is ejected. 

GET OUT. (Not a Jordan Peele film reference.)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122640566234173441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122652755292672001
:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122711657883455489
:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122716643690303495
:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122626173282820096
:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122641547265105920
:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122624663706689536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122621042365612032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122624555829170176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122623291871469568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122623982920843264
Final note: thank you to Kerr for treating this series as seriously as it needs to be. The Warriors' mantra of "Strength in Numbers" is no longer particularly fecund; their bench is unreliable, and they are indeed a top-heavy power in the NBA. Time to ride the Hamptons Five with Andre Iguodala playing invaluable minutes, and have the depth chart go down from that point to include Looney, Livingston and Bogut, apparently... For now. 

WARRIORS


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

all this pathetic referee cringe wouldn't be happening if the owners told the player's union and coaches 'the officials are in charge and shut your spoiled brat mouths or start handing over multiple game checks every time you throw a tantrum, if you don't like it it tough shit we'll accept a strike or lockout until you all grow the hell up'

but of course that's impossible now, too much time has passed since the league decided babyraging about the refs and cringey drama was best for business. players and coaches have all this power over something they should have absolutely no power over at all and that power is never going to be taken away from them

the rockets actually doing an 'analysis' of last year's game 7 based on the NBA's ridiculous own post-game analysis.., no doubt while playing 'the scientist' on loop the entire time they were typing it up -

WE WEREN'T JUST GUESSIN AT FOULS AND FREE THROWS 
MULTI-VARIED ANALYSIS PULLIN THE REFFIN APART 
QUESTIONS OF FAIRNESS, FAIRNESS AND HARDEN FREE THROWS
DON'T SPEAK AS LOUD AS OUR BUTTHURT

and sending it to the league like the cringey whiny babies they are should have had one response: the refs absolutely bending the rockets over and screwing them HARD in this series, and the league laughing in the rockets' faces about it

the :fact that the NBA analyzes the refereeing of games is fine but releasing them to teams and the public... smdh fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

@deepelemblues; spitting straight fire. :chefcurry
@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Chrome;

This is the kind of villainy the Warriors must deal with from the Houston Floppets, the organization which is now attempting to shamelessly make a mockery out of the NBA:







One of the many hilarious excerpts from the Houston Rockets' "Game 7 Report" homework assignment which was leaked and is now in the hands of ESPN: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/26634745/rockets-audited-18-game-7-say-finals-bid-taken



> With about 8:55 left in the third quarter, Kevon Looney rebounded a Klay Thompson missed 3-pointer. As Looney went up for a putback, Gordon made some contact with him that went uncalled. Looney missed. Looney jumped to try to tip the ball in, and Harden leaped to block Looney’s shot — making some contact with Looney’s arm and upper body. Again, no call was made. The loose ball ricocheted to Curry, who passed it to Kevin Durant for an open 3-pointer which went in.
> 
> The league cited Harden’s attempted block as a potential infraction — a possible foul, but one the league could not say conclusively was a foul even upon review, according to Houston’s analysis. Houston concluded that the non-call cost them two points.


All right, so I want everyone to sit down and listen in the classroom for a minute or two because this has to be made as clear as freshly washed glass.

According to the Rockets organization, a player on Houston evidently fouled Kevon Looney, blocking his shot in the process. Were Looney to be awarded two shots at the free throw line, the Rockets calculated that he would be expected to succeed in converting one free throw out of two. This is curious as Looney's free throw percentage is significantly higher than one point, and it seems to willfully refuse to acknowledge the possibility of an offensive rebound . 

The blocked shot--which the Rockets organization is saying was an uncalled foul--instead found its way to Kevin Durant, who made a three-pointer. 

The Rockets are contending that this was a decision from the officiating referees that cost Houston two points in the score. The report's findings in this instance suggest that the referees' systemic anti-Houston Rockets bias was revealed in the referees not blowing a whistle to call a shooting foul on a Rockets defender. That the referees not calling a foul on a Rockets player is evidence to support their case that the refs are holding an anti-Rockets viewpoint when they are out there officiating. How does the game continue were that Rockets player be given the foul. Would the player have to sit with foul trouble? How do the reverberations from that change the course of the game and its score? 

Moreover, as additional details pour in on how the Rockets employed their statistical models to find the number of points they purportedly lost due to officiating which was biased against them, the worse they look. The Rockets even had the temerity to count blown calls against the Warriors, but even in those cases the data is meaningless because no one knows what Steph Curry would have done at the free throw line if he is fouled driving for a layup in the first quarter. Obviously his career statistical average is that his shooting at the free throw line--as the Rockets organization concedes--would yield the Warriors 1.8 points, but this is a one-game sample which means anything could have happened. Even a seven-game sample over a playoff series has to account for the point that by its very nature it is a small sample.

Speaking of samples, it is apparent that the Rockets used statistics from the entire league over the entirety of the whole season leading up to the Finals as well as statistics which incorporate career averages such as the aforementioned Curry-at-the-stripe example. The problem is by its very nature it would wrongly refuse to address or take into account superior defense which is commonplace in the playoff tournament, the weariness of playing under such conditions, the lower scores of games due to said superior defense, et. al. Certainly a regression-driven analysis may be highly useful going forward. 

Ultimately, one wastes one's breath in extrapolating much of anything from this exercise in organizational superciliousness. The Rockets were not seeking to uncover anything of value. The National Basketball Association correctly ignored the report and contended, rightly, that the methodology was almost humorously dimwitted. (Which is odd for an organization which is so keen on statistical realities, which is what informs why they have constructed their team's offense to bring about three favorable outcomes on their behalf: three-pointers in the corners, free throws and dunks, the three best shots in the NBA.) 

Point is, the Houston Rockets are crybabies from the top down. 

Cannot wait to attend Game 2 in 15.5+ hours! Going solo this time! 

Go WARRIORS!


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

@DesolationRow, the Houston Rockets have managed something possibly harder than beating the Warriors in a 7-game series. They've made me discard my traditional utter disdain for superteams that win title after title with no one else having more than the slightest chance, and pushed me all the way from that extreme into climbing up on the GS bandwagon. I hope :chefcurry's Kitchen cooks up about 9 more championships in a row, and that they have as a signature course a hearty stew of Rocket tears in each one


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Scott foster assigned game 2 rockets/warriors.

The fix is in :romo5


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



deepelemblues said:


> @DesolationRow, the Houston Rockets have managed something possibly harder than beating the Warriors in a 7-game series. They've made me discard my traditional utter disdain for superteams that win title after title with no one else having more than the slightest chance, and pushed me all the way from that extreme into climbing up on the GS bandwagon. I hope :chefcurry's Kitchen cooks up about 9 more championships in a row, and that they have as a signature course a hearty stew of Rocket tears in each one


Thank you, *deepelemblues*... :chefcurry

Been hearing roughly the same thing from fans of the Oklahoma City Thunder, San Antonio Spurs, Portland Trailblazers, Los Angeles Clippers, even Eastern Conference teams' fans such as the Boston Celtics and Orlando Magic. 

The Rockets have done the impossible. They have--at least going into Game 2--gifted the Warriors a likability advantage for approximately neutral fans. :lmao :lol

Go WARRIORS!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

*Wow, Curry jammed his finger and Draymond jammed his finger into Harden's eye.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

@BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Chrome; @deepelemblues; 

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS

:faint: :sodone :mark: 

That was one intense, brutal, bruising, _spectacular_ game... 

:klay :kd3 :dray :chefcurry CAN WE GET A DAMNED IGUODALA SMILEY UP IN HERE?  

:dray three assists from another triple double in the playoffs. :done :dray truly has flipped the switch. :mj2 

:klay finally joining the offensive party in grand style. :mark: 

:curry once again in major foul trouble, but with the added wrinkle of a finger dislocation injury. Fortunately the trainers popped it and he was good to go. Not exactly an offensive showing for him in a number of ways, but he was actually rather strong defensively, as he seems to know James Harden's tendencies as well as one can. 

:kd3 poured in three huge three-pointers, and was highly efficient from beyond the arc going 3-6. His midrange was a touch off, but you know what? This dude has played so many minutes over the past week, give him a break. Thankfully the Warriors (and Rockets) are having three days off between the next game. 

That wicked bounce pass from :kd3 up top to IGUODALA to :dray for the dunk in the fourth quarter... :banderas

Also, as far as I am concerned the best WARRIOR tonight was Andre Iguodala. Get this man a WF smiley, someone. To whom must I politic? @Arya Dark; please help. :lol Smartest cat in the building, Andre The Giant Iguodala. The man is everywhere, he's as springy as an NBA player a decade younger than he is, he's just phenomenal. 

Some big bench minutes from Kevon Looney (who had probably his worst playoffs performance, which was a hindrance, but it seems like the Rockets have learned how to combat his defensive maneuvering to some extent), Jonas JEREBKO who poured in some timely big buckets including off of a rebounded miss in the first quarter after :curry went out with the finger issue. McKINNIE, who by box score did not have a tremendous night, also gave the Warriors just enough of a balanced rebounding attack to help the cause of the virtuous squad on the floor. 

Also, have to give a huge proclamation of admiration for Shaun Livingston. Have always deeply cared for Liv, way before he was a Dub, and now with it rather obvious that he is almost surely only weeks away from retiring... What a gutsy effort he gave tonight. Those six points he provided the Warriors... Sure, he does not have the "hops" he once had, but let us cut him some slack. His leg problems continue to worsen, and he suffers from swelling even during practice days, and much more so after a basketball game, as he recently noted in an interview. Anything he can give the Warriors on this campaign to win another championship is deeply appreciated. He was one of the figures to help work alongside the original homegrown core to engender one of the NBA's greatest teams ever. Seeing him struggle on the court is painful in a number of ways. So when he converted those baskets tonight, it was truly lovely to see. Go out like a Warrior, Shaun Livingston. 

Rockets had some problems setting up the match-up they want with Harden vs. Curry in Game 1, and were more successful in bringing that match-up about in Game 2. Warriors were saying, "Nah," to it, but by the eye test it seemed like Houston adapted a bit... On the other hand, Curry was commendable in his defensive footwork and battling in those situations. 

On the other end of the floor the Warriors intriguingly set screens to combat the Rockets' new game plan of having Harden defend Kevin Durant after P.J. Tucker generally failed to even begin to deter Durant one-on-one. Rockets were looking to try to isolate Durant up top as much as possible with Harden on him like a cheap suit on many possessions, but the Warriors countered this defensive scheme by reworking the possession through a minefield of screens, and they were especially pleased with the possibilities of having Durant work his magic against Gerald Green, who stood no chance against :kd3 

:klay as free safety intercepting that lob pass attempt to Capela... :banderas _And_ having the presence of mind to throw the basketball to :curry3 as he knew he was destined to fall out of bounds. Although Capela fouled him anyway, so... :banderas :mark: 

This felt like a major win for a number of reasons, but one of those is that one knew going in that the Rockets would eventually start hitting their three-point attempts, and Tuesday evening at Oracle Arena they were majorly successful in hitting a bunch of threes that were like sledgehammer blows to the Warriors' at-times significant lead. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123439231622426625
Definitely a... questionably legal screen by :dray :side: :lol That said, hardly uncommon, but the Warriors are prolific practitioners of the, let us say, wobbly screen. :side: :lol

A blemish for the Dubs was the closing out of quarters. This has been something they have prided themselves on through this entire championship-contending run but tonight, as in Game 1 Sunday, they were poor in this regard. The final four minutes of the third quarter were agonizing, and the Warriors went nearly half of a quarter without scoring a basket. This was in part due to Curry's foul trouble as well as the Warriors' bench frankly being merely adequate. It is another point of concern in this series as the Rockets possess the better bench. Though the loss of Trevor Ariza means that perhaps James Harden is the best choice to defend Durant, which is odd, and will probably drain Harden of a good deal of energy offensively. 

Too bad about both the Curry and Harden injuries... Even Durant landed wickedly on his tailbone at one point later in the contest, so all three former MVPs took some lumps (or lacerations, as in Harden's case). 

Sometimes the Warriors can be exasperating. Why not take it to the basket when you are on the bonus and ostensibly have control of the game? Would often rather launch three-pointers for kicks, it would seem. :lol Nah, love ya, Warriors, it's just a bit nerve-wracking at times.

Though that one :curry three-pointer late was priceless. :banderas Don't even remember when that was. Mind is swimming. ROARACLE showed up again. :faint: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123468643797471232
That :klay bounce pass to :dray for the wide open dunk. :banderas

:lmao Noticed this tomfoolery after the dunk live. Chris Paul, such a clown. 

Reminds me of this floppy little demon gremlin bulldog's antics with current-WARRIOR DeMarcus Cousins:





 :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123451893496340486
:woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123456763016224776
Hope :dray and Nene have both of their techs rescinded. That was silly. Also is the fourth playoff tech for :dray :mj2 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123450736606679040
I don't know. I'm tired. I'm happy. This is an abrupt, weird end to this post, but so what? Bet you are tired of reading it by this point anyway.

WARRIORS


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Too early to be saying this, but looks like Warriors going all the way again.


----------



## Joff

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Hardenball is literally the worst thing I've ever seen and I hope they get crushed in games 3 and 4.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Joff said:


> Hardenball is literally the worst thing I've ever seen and I hope they get crushed in games 3 and 4.


James Harden is my least favorite current NBA player - he might be my least favorite of all time. Chris Paul isn't far behind.

Houston is a very hateable team, and not because they're good.


----------



## JM

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Twilight Sky said:


> Too early to be saying this, but looks like Warriors going all the way again.


August wasn't too early to say this...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

*RAPS ARE SO TRASH :mj2*


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Raptors.....

Fucking Drake.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

Latest game in that Sixers-Raptors series has reestablished just how potent the Philadelphia defensive scheme can be. While the games were merely regular season confrontations, the Sixers' defensive energy, length, and complementary networking with one another against the Warriors in two games this regular season were impressive qualities. 

Sixers are targeting the Raptors' ostensible soft spots, and are permitting Kawhi Leonard to hunt for baskets with midrange shots, figuring Leonard will scorch them no matter what they do. Elsewhere, they are targeting Pascal Siakam heavily, with Joel Embiid being placed on the chessboard by Brett Brown so as to limit Siakam's half-court short-range game. Embiid looks rejuvenated, too, on a related note. 

Brown is forcing match-ups so as to target anything which even remotely represents the soft underbelly of the Raptors' offense. As far as Brown is concerned, that is Marc Gasol. Brown's dare toward Gasol is to go after the Sixers, playing the smaller defender against Gasol. Gasol is obviously unwilling to try to score much, and he had a horrific game because the Sixers pulled a modified variation of the card that Steve Kerr and his coaching staff did on Tony Allen, just in reverse, against the Memphis Grizzlies in the Western Conference Semifinals not long ago, daring him to beat the defense with the ball. Humorously, Marc Gasol was one of the players alongside Zach Randolph on that grinding Grizzlies team that having Bogut "defend" Allen allowed, as a game plan, for Bogut to roam in the paint and help Draymond Green out a bit more forcefully against that bruising Grizzlies duo. Now Gasol is playing another role in a different but somewhat similar iteration of that defensive strategy. 

Sixers were devastating the Raptors in transition with flurries of pace-driven offense, too. Jimmy Butler is playing some superb basketball right now. Kyle Lowry... is not. 

Having said all of that, Ben Simmons elbowing Lowry in the, well, nether-region, was... At a minimum, unfortunate. 

@Arya Dark; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @deepelemblues; @Chrome;

Enjoy the video by this basketball sage, displaying the excellent intelligence and aggressiveness wedded to one another of the starting Golden State Warriors' "connectiveness" as a defensive unit, entitled "The Warriors Defense Plays Chess, Not Checkers":


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

*NICE OBSERVATION BUT RAPS DEFEATED THEMSELVES MY DUUU

Lowry and Gasol are washed. Leonard and Siakam are gonna have to play the entire game. I did not see 6ers as doing anything special or playing extraordinary. It was bad matchups on Raptors part. Also the bench is not them usual selves. 


*


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



DesolationRow said:


> Jimmy Butler is playing some superb basketball right now. Kyle Lowry... is not.


What is it with Lowry turning to dust in the playoffs? It's not personnel-driven, as the roster has turned over completely since Lowry showed up in 2012. There's nothing inherent to Toronto that drags guys down, as Kawhi certainly hasn't seen a drop-off. I just don't understand it.

His point totals this playoffs:
v. Orlando: 0, 22, 12, 9, 14
v. Philly: 9, 20, 7

If that's all they're getting from Lowry (11.6 ppg), Toronto is likely doomed, no?


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Twilight Sky said:


> Too early to be saying this, but looks like Warriors going all the way again.


Ya think? :cornette

If they don't break up this year, no one(besides Warrior fans) are going to care about the NBA next season.

Thanks again for breaking the league Durant by pulling the biggest bitch move of all time. Asshole


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Dr. Jones said:


> Thanks again for breaking the league Durant by pulling the biggest bitch move of all time. Asshole


I gotta say, I hated Durant's decision at the time, but I've actually really enjoyed this Warriors run (despite watching my Spurs get shoved to the side). I enjoy seeing truly great teams in action - I grew up with the great Lakers/Celtics/Bulls teams of the 80s and 90s but lost interest when Shaq left the Lakers. Even though it's predictable, I'd rather see a great team dominating than a bunch of OK-ish teams battling it out in the mud.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

That Nuggets/Blazers game was FUEGO. Arguably the most fun/intense game so far.

Dame Dolla's deep threes are a sight to behold.


----------



## ShiningStar

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

After watching game 3 I feel very confident Durant is leaving next season. Draymond,Green and Klay don't look like they did even a year ago,they might have the worst bench of any team in the playoffs,and aside from Durant their other best Defender(Iggy)turns 38 next year. If they win a title KD is gonna have to continue playing in God Mode,as they ain't winning against Houston or in the finals unless they get 40-50 point's a game from him.


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> That Nuggets/Blazers game was FUEGO. Arguably the most fun/intense game so far.
> 
> Dame Dollar's deep threes are a sight to behold.


I saw tombstones and graves dug up all over the court. Seriously though, those guys played really hard, I wanna see more games like that.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*



Dr. Jones said:


> Ya think? :cornette
> 
> If they don't break up this year, no one(besides Warrior fans) are going to care about the NBA next season.
> 
> Thanks again for breaking the league Durant by pulling the biggest bitch move of all time. Asshole


Greedy ass bitches like Chris Paul running the union made it possible. The league wanted to smooth out the cap jump, but all Paul worried about was his payday.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Fucking great now were back to Toronto tied up 2-2. Neither the Raptors or Sixers shot well, but the Sixers were terrible and Embiid and Simmons came up short when it matter with a combined effort of 17 points.


----------



## The3

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Draymonds mum ethers Steph

https://twitter.com/BabersGreen/status/1124878638967656449


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

this second round has been the complete opposite of the first round in terms of interest/excitement.


----------



## blaird

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Ill never really understand the backlash KD got for going to GS. Where was he supposed to go? Chicago? Phoenix? Dallas? Or some other struggling team? Maybe re sign with OKC? Maybe he did not enjoy playing with Russ similar to how Kyrie didnt get along with LBJ, and KD just wasnt as vocal. He found a good team that he would enjoy playing for, who were willing to pay him close to what he would make with any other team (think OKC could have paid him more) and he has won a couple titles and Finals MVP, I dont see why ANYONE wouldnt want to take that deal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



blaird said:


> Ill never really understand the backlash KD got for going to GS. Where was he supposed to go? Chicago?


Yes.


----------



## blaird

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Joel said:


> Yes.


Bulls fan?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

What gave it away? :side:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

KD on the Bulls would be







.

Ain't gonna happen though, Bulls never get big-time free agents. :mj2


----------



## The3

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Curry and Klay choke job destroyed all the momentum.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: NBA Discussion Thread*



RavishingRickRules said:


> I think you're reading way much into it tbh. Spurs fans are just now experiencing what the rest of the league has lived with for the past 30 years. You guys had Robinson, then Duncan, then Parker and Manu who all stayed with the team from start to finish - that's not typical in the modern NBA tbh. Everybody else generally goes through the "will they stay or not?" anxiety every time a contract is up but for a long time the Spurs stars always went straight back to the Spurs. It's not going to destroy your team in the future, just lose your big player now. You still have Pop and a HIGHLY respected organisation with well-known good player relations. You guys will be fine on that regard.


I agree, it looked like it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125739658829234177


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

That's the Raptors I hoped to see all series long and win it in 5. 6 will have to do.

Even better, the starters didn't all have to play 40+ minutes. Kawhi was the only one over 35 minutes, and he was 35:30.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

It's strange to see Boston on the verge of elimination and down double digits like this. With a roster like this, even with all the issues they've had, you never would have thought at the start of this season that they would be in this situation. But with Kyrie as your top player, it's hard to find that kind of success. He's just not a guy who is meant to be in that position. Being second fiddle to LeBron was about as perfect a role as you could ask for him. It's a shame this is what he wanted, because I don't think he knows what it takes to really succeed in that position. 

I guess it doesn't really matter though. At the end of the day, Kyrie already has his ring and will probably have his jersey retired in Cleveland despite the way he left. And he hit the shot to seal the deal for the team to win said title. He can retire one day knowing that his career wasn't a failure by any means.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Once that series starting going downhill for the Celtics, there was no turning it around.

This is a must win for the Warriors.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

@BOSS of Bel-Air ; @blaird ; @Stax Classic ; @SUPA HOT FIRE. ; @Chrome ; @deepelemblues ; @DesolationRow ; 
_*Wow, what a damn game that was. The Warriors and The Rockets had a close game in this 2-2 series. Lot's of missed shots, miss free throws and miss threes on a few occasions. As well as miss lay ups in which got blocked. Though, we did see tonight that :kd3 getting injured just in the second quarter of the game. The Warriors tonight played with great heart and put their backs out there to make it when it counts. I do hope that :kd3 gets better soon and have a safe recovery. 

:klay was the main man for the Warriors tonight in becoming explosive in this threes and two point shots. :dray once again showed on what happens when you play decent defense out there even though he fouled out. He also made his threes in which I jumped out of seat to jump up and down on the floor. Happy for him. 

:boogie was there to show some support for the team. I am very happy that he is recovering nicely. Hopefully we will see him back in the game soon. That is if the Warriors beats Rockets one more game in 3-2. Major props for Rockets for giving it their all too. 

But tonight it was the Warriors night to win and they did. Good job and can't wait for game 6. :curry :kd3 :klay :dray*_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126354218300743681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126353846161174529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126353827261599745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126356377574596608


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

*The Splash Brothers are back, brothers :curry :klay*


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Chrome said:


> Bulls never get big-time free agents.


Why is that?!? Chicago's an awesome city, and I don't know that the Bears, Cubs, or Blackhawks have had that same problem attractive free agents.



Arya Dark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125739658829234177


He's right. Kyrie will leave. It's incredible how Boston regressed this year - they were somehow WORSE with Irving and Heyward, an amazing feat in and of itself. Kyrie has brilliant stretches, but he's a horrible leader, a fantastically unlikeable person, and clearly doesn't have what it takes to be any team's #1. As LeBron's sidekick he was great, but as the leader? No way his team wins anything.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Strike Force said:


> Why is that?!? Chicago's an awesome city, and I don't know that the Bears, Cubs, or Blackhawks have had that same problem attractive free agents.


Don't know, ghost of MJ and everyone hating our front office would be my guess.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

if KD really is a MAN and best player in the world he'll join the Lakers and outplay Lebron in the regular season and playoffs and show its HIS team. LIKE A MAN.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Playoff time... where Lebron at?*

@Arya Dark; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @deepelemblues; @Chrome; @Joff;

What can one say about Wednesday evening's operatic Game 5 between the Houston Rockets and the Golden State Warriors? 

Not much analysis in this post. This is visceral emotion. 

The Warriors dominated almost the entire first half, at one point amassing a lead that was at least 20 or more (much of the game rests within a realm of fogginess due to its astonishing nature). Golden State went ice-cold in the final few minutes of the second quarter right after putting together that lead, which allowed the Rockets to cut that lead down to 14 at the half, at 57-43.

The third quarter was a disaster for the Dubs. Before long it was a brand new ballgame in more ways than one, with both the Rockets tying the contest in the score and the man who has canceled out James Harden's relentless scoring, Kevin Durant, going down to injury. Durant is now out for the remainder of this series with a calf injury. 

The Warriors were stunned. One could see it written on their faces, as clear as the brightly-lit Bay Bridge which spans the San Francisco Bay at night. It was DeMarcus Cousins, who went down to a quadriceps injury in the opening minutes of Game 2 versus the Los Angeles Clippers weeks ago who spotted just how rattled his teammates were. It was he who, as veteran Andre Iguodala stated after the game, served as the calming influence. 

As Iguodala said, "DeMarcus Cousins did a really good job of just kind of settling everyone back downa little bit..." Continues, Iguodala said of Cousins's timeout pep talk, "(He said) 'All right, he'll be fine, go play the game.' He sent that message and I think it got across to all the guys. ...I heard his voice and everybody heard his voice. They kept asking him (about KD). He was like, just waved us, 'It's out there, it's on the court; shut up, don't worry about it, just play.'"

Stephen Curry, for almost three entire quarters, had been an abysmal self-immolating mess. 

Curry had scored 9 points on an atrocious shooting percentage throughout the game at the time of Durant's injury which took the superstar small forward out of the game. Following Durant's departure Curry scored 16 points. 

And Klay Thompson was the team-leading scorer with 27, giving the Dubs a much-needed "Klay game," all the more needed with Durant missing much of the 48-minute duel. 

Kevon Looney was probably in his own way the player of the game for Golden State, providing crucial rebounds. Those offensive rebounds were especially massive and allowed the Warriors extra positions, which were necessary to defeat the Rockets Wednesday. 

Iguodala was excellent in every regard, and was a particularly critical highlight to the game on the defensive end. 

Jonas Jerebko dropped in a three-pointer off of the bench. With Durant out, players like Jerebko are going to have to see more time on the floor going the rest of the way against Houston.

Shaun Livingston actually made one of his patented midrange jumpers. He also assisted Klay Thompson on the game's dagger shot by knocking a loose ball toward Looney with his buttocks after the Rockets' Eric Gordon chopblocked and tackled Livingston in attempting to retrieve the loose basketball. One of the most thrilling and absurd game-ending sequences ever at Oracle Arena.

Then there is Draymond Green. The man with whom everyone on the Warriors roster, even if they do not love, would happily go to war with when a war is on. Green ran the offense and was exceedingly close to yet another triple-double in the box score. The Warriors became the Pre-Kevin Durant Warriors down the stretch, with Green and Curry working elaborate pick-and-rolls and screening the Rockets out. 

One memorable moment was Klay Thompson driving off of the top off of a screen, the play becoming momentarily somewhat discombobulated, Klay continuing, and shoveling a pass to Green. As soon as he did that with the shot clock down as far as it was, and Green effectively wide open for the three-point shot in the crunchiest of crunch time, I said aloud, "Oh no." As the ball hit nothing but net I exclaimed, "Yes!" 

This may be the end of the Golden State Warriors Dynasty. Durant's injury and possible subsequent free agent departure from the franchise, coupled with numerous other factors including Klay's own free agency, may symbolize the curtain coming down. 

However, if Durant's injury does signal the end to this remarkable run of success, the Warriors will not go down quietly. In the heat of a passionate contest with their greatest, hungriest rival, with the ship taking on water like there was truly no tomorrow, with the Rockets and the Warriors' own weaknesses, including, perhaps, a vague sense of hubris, along with a series-altering injury that cast a pall over Oracle Arena like nothing has in years, this team refused to back down and battled back, wresting back an advantage in this seven-game athletic epic poem. 

No matter what happens, these men are legendary WARRIORS!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126359038139064321


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

About to start in a few minutes..I'm feeling excited and anxious at the same time. :lmao Closeout game for Golden State and a must-win game for Houston.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

This really sucks because I really like James Harden. But, he just couldn't step on the throat of GS in the 1st half when Curry couldn't manage to score a single point. Also sucks that it took Chris Paul 6 games to finally play at the level that was needed in the preceding games.

Credit to Golden State for being able to find role players that show up in big moments. People like Livingston, Looney, McGee, Nick Young, David West. Guys that hit big shots down the stretch and are willing to take them. They're every bit as important as your Currys, Thompsons, Greens, Igoudalas.

And once again. Fuck Kevin Durant. The Warriors would still be a front runner for the title every year without that pussy making it even easier for them


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

_* @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @blaird ; @Stax Classic ; @SUPA HOT FIRE. ; @Chrome ; @deepelemblues ; @DesolationRow ; 
Now that game was a work of art at it's finest hour. They did it without :kd3 & :boogie. The Warriors went out there with a point to prove and I know they wanted to win this game more for the fallen injured :kd3 the most. It was great to see :boogie once again with the team out there on the floor to show his emotional support for the Warriors. I know he wanted to be out there in the last games to play with the team. But it is what it is. 

The Warriors once again knock off the Rockets but this time they had a healthy Chris Paul out there against them, also had James Harden and River too. This game had me in the edge of my bed with my girl rooting for the Rockets. But we both kept it mature and decided whoever wins, wins. Tonight we saw the classic Splash Brothers :curry , :klay and :dray play clutch again. Showing their distractors without :kd3 , they could win the game and they did like in the past. 

The game was close score throughout the full 4 quarters. 118-113 at the end. It was a very intense game and at the last second, they kept on fouling :curry making him get all of the free throw shots which was the Rockets ultimately and unfortunate demise in the game. I am proud of my team tonight, they got it done once again. Making it to another Western Conference Finales and hopefully win the finales this year. I am so happy and going to celebrate their victory tomorrow. 

:curry :kd3 :klay :dray :boogie


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127055553694355456

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127056437652254721

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127056558515314689

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127055014847864832

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127055842216488961

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127059566007468033

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127055960336412673*_


----------



## Tater

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

:ha

Fuck James Harden and fuck Chris Paul. Couldn't have happened to nicer guys. And by nicer guys, I mean the whiniest ass floppingest bitches in the entire league. Y'all couldn't even win at home against a Warriors team with no KD, no Boogie, and Steph going scoreless in the first half.

The tears of infinite sadness. So yummy.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

@lesenfanteribles; and @Tater; good to have you on board with THE RIGHTEOUS CAUSE.

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS 

I'LL BE BACK WITH A MUCH MORE LONG-WINDED POST BUT EXCELLENT GAME 6 RECAP, @Buffy The Vampire Slayer;!!!!

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



DesolationRow said:


> @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; and @Tater; good to have you on board with THE RIGHTEOUS CAUSE.
> 
> WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS
> 
> I'LL BE BACK WITH A MUCH MORE LONG-WINDED POST BUT EXCELLENT GAME 6 RECAP, @Buffy The Vampire Slayer;!!!!
> 
> WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127065327748112384WARRIOR NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dray


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

:chefcurry going from Lamb to HAM between halftime. :banderas

GAME 6 :klay needs to be a t-shirt at this point. :banderas

IGUODALA with FIVE THREE-POINTERS. 17 POINTS. :banderas

LOONEY DA BALLIN' GAWD. KEEPS ADDING TO HIS GAME. :banderas

I don't know I'm just going to ramble.

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Chris Paul tears mmmm


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



deepelemblues said:


> Chris Paul tears mmmm


A superlative "comfort beverage" which is never in short supply.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



DesolationRow said:


> @lesenfanteribles; and @Tater; good to have you on board with THE RIGHTEOUS CAUSE.
> 
> WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS
> 
> I'LL BE BACK WITH A MUCH MORE LONG-WINDED POST BUT EXCELLENT GAME 6 RECAP, @Buffy The Vampire Slayer;!!!!
> 
> WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS


*This game was crazy because Steph Curry showed both halves of himself in both halves: the foul ridden, awful decision maker in the first half, and the two time MVP in the second half. It was looking bad when Curry had ZERO points with 3 fouls while Harden dropped 14 in a quarter, but then he snapped out of his stupid trance and reminded us what he did for this team before KD showed up. No one can stop this team when THAT Curry comes to work. Also, big ups to Killa Klay for coming back as well and carrying the Warriors through the first half with the bench. The Splash brothers combined for 62 of the Warriors' points. It's like someone freed Klay from cryostasis because he's been missing all year(literally and figuratively). 

If this continues throughout the Finals, we're about to see 4 time champions before the team splits up. It's been a hell of a run since 2014, but I can't wait to go back to the good ol days of Steph being THE GUY on the Warriors. He just plays so much better when he realizes he's the win condition.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

@Arya Dark; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @deepelemblues; @Chrome; @Joff; @Deadhead; @lesenfanteribles; @Tater; @Headlouner;

As you can see by the number of posters being tagged above, the Houston Rockets accomplished the impossible: they sort-of made the Golden State Warriors the babyface team for a playoff series again. :lmao :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127057005288525824
As Draymond Green called it, Game 6 in Houston was a "throwback" game of sorts, with the Warriors having to go back in time and go back to the future in deploying a bench that many considered untrustworthy (not I! I always knew that they were trustworthy! ...don't look at my previous comments on this matter!), fill the void of Kevin Durant's gargantuan absence, defy the expectations, the Las Vegas odds-makers, oh, and the Houston Rockets. 

*Buffy The Vampire Slayer* already supplied the thread with a most-admirable game recap. 

Will merely attempt to cover the emotional response to this series and this game. Enduring the Houston Rockets fan-base's continual wailing over Chris Paul's hamstring injury, their--in many cases--complete disrespect toward Andre Iguodala, who had already suffered an injury which :kerr correctly told Mike D'Antoni was responsible for extending that series to the point at which Paul experienced his injury anyway. Good for :kerr setting the record straight. 

Oh well, surely Daryl Morey has the Houston Rockets winning the analytically-proper Game 7 somewhere, probably 147-97. 

Seriously, this was cool of Morey, I suppose:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127122983699517442
This may be recency bias talking but this was unquestionably, as far as this Warriors fan is concerned, one of the Warriors' finest hours. 

Perhaps cumulatively, everything following the Durant injury Wednesday evening--from that moment onward, for roughly 62 minutes of NBA playoff basketball--the Warriors were sublime to watch in their own zany way. They truly did go back to the Pre-Durant days of lore. 

Some comebacks have been superlative. The wild finish to Game 2 vs. the Rockets some time back. The game in Portland that went to overtime with Steph Curry losing his mind. The 3-1 comeback vs. the Oklahoma City Thunder. The 3-2 comeback vs. the Houston Rockets. 

This is special, though, in its own way because of the reasons listed by others in media, mainly due to the Rockets' big mouths and all of the narratives concerning the Warriors, Durant, Curry, their bench, and the health disparity between the two teams with the Rockets about as physically well as they could be outside of James Harden's eye which was clearly all right for a while in the face of the Warriors losing Durant, the Splash Brothers both having ankle injuries from Game 6 versus the Los Angeles Clippers in the first round, the aging wise men Andre Iguodala and Shaun Livingston both being listed as questionable for at least one game with apparent leg- or hip-related matters, one half of the Splash Brothers--Steph Curry--sustaining a dislocated finger that is still troubling him to one degree or another, DeMarcus Cousins having been lost perhaps for the entire playoff run in the opening minutes of the tournament's second game for the Warriors, and many, including diehard Dubs fans, having grave concerns over the state of the team's bench, partly due to these same health alarm bells. 

The Rockets had their roster, from what an outsider can tell, at least, at full strength and with no significant health-related concerns. The Rockets had, for Game 6, home court, a fine chance to force a Game 7 at Oracle Arena in Oakland Sunday. It was not to be. 

So... Has there ever been a clearer case of a story of two 24-minute stretches than Steph Curry's Game 6? In the first half he was in serious foul trouble early, had to sit on the bench for it, had nothing going on for himself. He went 0-5 and zero points. Yet it needs to be reiterated that Curry's scoring is only perhaps half of his contribution to the game. Maybe even less than half of his contribution to the game. The game he ruined. Or so they say. Anyway, not to get on another tangent...

Curry's gravity was a major asset as usual. Unfortunately he could only be on the floor so long in the first half with his foul trouble, having three fouls called on him, and losing a fair number of minutes of play for it. 

What saved the Warriors in that first half which saw Curry play so poorly in so many regards? 

Well, firstly, the bench was outstanding. Yes, the bench. 

Just when it looked like the Rockets would pull out the Warriors' heart by exploiting weaknesses derived from the thinness of the team's depth, the tables were turned. The Warriors' bench outscored Houston's 33-17. 

The Warriors bench deserves so much credit. From Andrew Bogut who was technically not on the bench Friday night--being tapped for the start by :kerr--providing approximately 12 minutes, compiling a +3, winning the opening tip, and, Bogut, that hockey assist to :dray was simply marvelous... :clap excellent minutes from Bogut... So he started but I'm giving him credit as a bench player even if he was not on the bench so just bear with the incongruity of all of this... Bogut called Friday night's series-closing victory the greatest game win he has been involved in as a Golden State Warrior... :mj2 Okay, to the real technical bench... From Bogut to Jordan Bell, who was buried so deep inside a six-foot grave in which a casket rests inside of a vault, all of this within the domain of Steve Kerr's personal doghouse... Kerr, to his credit, made the major adjustment--even if it was only a small piece of the puzzle, it was critical--and tapped Bell to jump into the fray. Bell rewarded his coach by putting together a magnificent defensive stop contesting a James Harden drive to the basket, and was immediately rewarded by :dray on the other end of a fast break following the stop, receiving the lob for the dunk. Bell would score 4 crucial points in this slugfest. Bell was out there for 11 major minutes, in a total reversal from Kerr's treatment of him for what feels like eons, and he was a +2. To Jonas Jerebko who gave the Warriors some good minutes, scoring 2 points on a jumper and helping the Dubs to spread the floor, which is a major matter due to the Warriors rearranging their offensive attack against the Rockets' defense. Also Jerebko probably provided the Warriors with the hardest-committed foul, clobbering someone on the Rockets to allow the Dubs to reset their defense, which was cool. To Quinn Cook, who scored one bucket and, while his shooting percentage is nothing to write home about, his shots were clean and mostly decisive, and he looked good out there, only getting torched on the other end of the floor a couple of times in his minutes chiefly designed to, once again, spread the floor. To Alfonzo McKinnie, whose reliability in the realm of rebounding was significantly demonstrated once more, even if only briefly... Also, poor McKinnie... Typical Rockets filthiness. :no:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127044710474772485
As someone commenting on that said, if it is :dray performing that nasty hit, it is probably a "Flagrant 3." :lmao

...Am I done with the bench? Oh, no way am I done with the bench. 

Saving the best for last from the bench:

KEVON LOONEY and SHAUN LIVINGSTON. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Looney is a godsend. What was with that drive from the top for a layup through three Rockets defenders? He can do that now, too? Is there anything he _can't_ do? Kevon Looney... Will never forget seeing his NBA game debut. Will never forget the progress he has made at the NBA level and the obvious intelligence with which he plays, all while expanding his game ostensibly every game. Looney was, once again, hungry: he wanted rebounds in the worst way, and he was happy to collect them. He is giving the Dubs a continual "shot in the arm" to use a most-tired cliche on the boards, and he was abusing Clint Capela (but then, who wasn't? wasn't Capela a series-worst -47 for the series? :lmao and this dude wanted the Warriors? :lmao )... Also he scored points, and points are good when they are scored by the team for which you are rooting.

Speaking of that fool Capela, LIVINGSTON forced the issue and dunked right over him! :mark: :lmao THE OLD MAN LIVES! :mark: I knew he still had "hops"! :mark: :side: 

Have been down on Livingston in terms of pondering the breadth of the utilitarian angle in playing him as of late, but he made me rethink everything in Game 6. Livingston was a +14 with 11 points to his own name. He defended reasonably well, and he seemed to simply move better than he has. That dunk will remain a playoffs highlight for the Warriors this run no matter what happens. It all started with Livingston's buttocks knocking that loose basketball to Looney so Klay could hit the dagger layup in Game 5, obviously. 

I do not deserve you, Shaun Livingston. None of us Dubs fans do! :mark: :bow

Pretty sure that Andre Iguodala was paying attention to the Rockets' fans incessant whining about Chris Paul's hamstring injury from these teams' most recent playoffs encounter, and their casual dismissal of Iguodala's injury as being borderline meaningless. Iguodala has been, predictably, massive in this series. Less predictably, more spectacularly, he hit five three-pointers in Game 6, going 5/8 from beyond the arc en route to 17 points in all. :mark: IGGY! :mark: Just gotta make your free throws, man. :side: Oh well, it does not matter! It is hilarious that Iguodala's three-pointers, which the Rockets were almost allowing as a matter of "pick your poison" ended up perhaps being the offensive difference in the game when you look at the entire box score for both teams. (It is a silly bit of phraseology since there are so many variables and so many "differences" that this is hyperbole but Iguodala putting together a performance like that is typically a good sign for the Dubs.)

"Game 6 Klay" is truly real. Not a myth. The man went off for 27 points, 21 in the first half, and hit 7 three-pointers out of 13 attempts. It was he who individually "carried" the team's offense in the first half while his Splash Brother struggled with his fouls and missed field goal attempts. Klay was spectacular, reminiscent of a previous Game 6 vs. Oklahoma City, even if it was not so dramatic, nor were the shots as difficult. Early on the Rockets kept collapsing the defense on Curry, who kicked it out and the ball moved like a whirlwind, never gracing the presence of the floor during the possession in a complete polar opposite showcase from Hardenball (dribble, dribble, dribble, dribble, dribble, dribble, dribble, look to draw a foul) and consequently the most dangerous second option was Klay, who was feeling it with his shot. Klay, rather clearly finally recovered from the ankle sprain in terms of his wholly fluid, comfortable shooting mechanics from the feet up with his legs in Game 5, feasted on these opportunities as the Splash Brothers drowned the Rockets. 

In the second half? Well, many events transpired. 

However, after what would traditionally be considered a dreadful first half for Curry, #30 for Golden State scored 33 points... All in the second half... One of the greatest second half performances in the history of the NBA playoffs, and it is particularly impressive that he scored 33 points in 34 minutes of total play for the game. 23 of those 33 points were attained by Steph in the 4th quarter with two enormous three-pointers in the last minutes of the game. 

Curry's second-half performance did not even feel herculean. Granted, it felt like the Curry we have all known, with the behind-the-back dribbling and the dribble penetration, the ISOs, the kick-outs, but it was the always-deadly and only sparingly-utilized Draymond-Steph pick-and-roll ball screen plays where the Warriors went for Houston's jugular in the 4th quarter that made this win truly possible. Again and again Green would slip the screen and roll toward the basket as Curry made one correct decision after another. Just as the Rockets began to overcompensate for Green penetrating so deep as a dunk threat, Curry would pull up and shoot, and vice versa. Clint Capela was particularly grilled by his coach D'Antoni for going under the screen rather than over it in pursuing Curry. Later several Rockets struggled to find any solutions, and it seemed as though D'Antoni was excessively stubborn in playing so many bigs, who Curry could beat on the dribble following well-executed Warriors screens. But there was something surreal and seemingly effortless about Curry's fourth-quarter explosion. As though it were a natural outpouring from the combination of physical properties or chemicals. He and Klay truly eviscerated the Rockets down the stretch after Klay's monster first half, with Steph out-monstering him in the second half. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127058843119149059

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127058846587899905
I sure envisioned Magic Effin' Johnson congratulating the Warriors for being a team of champions and one of the most entertaining teams to watch ever when I was attending about two hundred Warriors losses to just about everybody growing up. :mj2 :lol

Tremendous post above, *Legit BOSS*. You are correct about the historical ramifications of this team and their run, and how it may be coming to an end one way or another in a manner of weeks now. 

Before the game I watched some of the local Bay Area coverage hyping the game and several broadcasters were, somewhat jokingly, saying that the Splash Bros. needed to go for 60 in this game for the team to have a shot at winning. That was the number that I had been thinking myself... And, lo and behold, that is effectively what they pulled off. In fact, I thought Curry scored 33 and Klay 27, which would be 60...? Nevertheless, it is highly impressive! Seeing the added emphasis on ball movement with fewer isolation plays with Kevin Durant obviously out of the lineup certainly has its advantages. Seeing the team play that splendidly together like that is a genuine, exhilarating "treat," of sorts... And credit to D'Antoni for acknowledging that the Warriors defeated the Rockets in Houston back in mid-March without Durant (though they did have Cousins... should be noted that Damian Jones was the starting center way back at the beginning of the season, but unfortunately he sustained a torn pectoral back in November). 

WARRIORS :chefcurry :klay :dray :boogie (for his aforementioned moral support, and apparently he screamed while heading toward the locker room with his teammates at Rockets players only a few short minutes after Game 6 concluded, evidently, "I know that sh** hurts! I know that sh** hurts!" :lmao)


----------



## Tater

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

As long as the Warriors retain Steph, Klay and Draymond, they will be just fine. KD can fuck off. Build around those 3 and there will be more future championships from this team. They were a better team when they had Steph, Klay and Draymond with a deeper bench. Save the money that would be wasted on KD, lock up your top 3 guys, improve the supporting staff, then continue collecting rings.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

KD confuses me... he left OKC because he couldn't be better than Curry and the Warriors, it's well documented that his frustration at not being able to get past GS played a huge role in his souring on the Thunder... so he did a can't beat em, join em (assist to Draymond stroking his ego and convincing him to come). And now he's probably gonna leave... because... why? Because he still isn't bigger than Curry? If so, what did he think was gonna happen? He was gonna come in and supplant Curry? It will be very interesting to see what KD has to say this offseason if he does leave GSW.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

deepelemblues said:


> KD confuses me... he left OKC because he couldn't be better than Curry and the Warriors, it's well documented that his frustration at not being able to get past GS played a huge role in his souring on the Thunder... so he did a can't beat em, join em (assist to Draymond stroking his ego and convincing him to come). And now he's probably gonna leave... because... why? Because he still isn't bigger than Curry? If so, what did he think was gonna happen? He was gonna come in and supplant Curry? It will be very interesting to see what KD has to say this offseason if he does leave GSW.


Kd went to the best place to secure championships and he was vehemently recruited BY the warriors organization after that soured 2016 finals. There was no way the warriors would have went out of their way to recruit had they won the championship. If the office did anyways it would be simply disrespectful to curry and the warriors for fixing something that was not broken. 

As a 2x finals mvp KD has every right to secure his bag and it's looking very unlikely hed get his full payout with the warriors.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*





Kobe Bryant believes James Harden and the Rockets won't win a championship


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

D'antoni, Chris Paul and James Harden are all individually and collectively B+ players/coaches and they will never win a championship. They are losers that deserve each other. Harden chokes and blows games every year in the playoffs every year, but he plays good in the regular season every year so some people are convinced that Harden is that dude. If Harden & Paul played basketball and let the calls come to them instead of playing to create fouls and flops, they would be a better and less embarrassing team. D'antoni's playoff record speaks for himself and there's a reason he will never win a championship. Having everyone stand around the 3 point line for contested shots on fast breaks or momentum drives so often instead of taking it to the hole isn't a sustainable strategy. They aren't the Warriors and they never will be.

Apparently CP3 stopped Curry from practice time before the game so if that's true, it makes me more happy seeing :chefcurry turn the stove on in the 4th quarter and send whiny losers home packing.

_"The Rockets audited the Warriors 2018 WCF game 7 and sent that information to the executives to show they were robbed."_ _*WHINY LOSERS*_ :mj4


----------



## Tater

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Frank Vogel and Jason Kidd.

:lbjwut

I am very much going to enjoy the Lakers' continued failure.


----------



## blaird

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Gimme more 4 quarter Curry. Reminds me of hearing Kerr mic’d up And just being so positive towards him, love seeing a coach tell a player that’s struggling, that he’s still the best and he has all the faith in him. Don’t know if KD will make it back this series or not, but GS so strong even without him.

I read there was a chance Boogie May make it back for finals, any truth to this?


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Raptors are 6-1 in games this year after having lost the previous game by 15 or more points. (Let's be honest, they should have lost last game by way more than 15).

Feeling way better about this game for the Raptors tonight than I should be. Hoping for one close exciting game this series. It's been 4 blowouts and 2 slopfests.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Jpkic is a cheating bum and cheap shot artist.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Milwaukee is watching this game and licking their chops.

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK That game winner!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

*KAWHI THE BUZZER-BEATING, SERIES-CALLING KILLER* for thread title, please @Arya Dark; :lol

What a day of Game 7 NBA action. :sodone


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

WE THE NORTTHHHHHHH :kawhi


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

I don't know what to say for my Sixers tonight no shock to see them lose when you start a Game 7 1 for 10 from the Field and expect to win. You can't expect to win when your "Franchise guys" are no where to be found when it matters most. A lack of execution when it mattered too.

Butler was off early, but when it mattered he was a Dog making shots. I mean fuck the guy tied it up and they had no fucking Timeouts and went down the Court with no fear and make the Bucket. Reddick and Harris were good especially JJ who like close to 20 points I think right and honestly it came down to execution once again with this team. When it got tight, who was gonna step up..no one said and you saw a couple of times late Shot Clock Violations. Embiid once again no where to be found and you would think when it's Game Time, he should be asking for the Ball and create space, and alot of times he didn't know what he wanted to do. Go inside big fella and dominate, and let's get away from Shooting 3's. Granted I saw him cry after the Game, I know he loves the Game, but he plays like he's never played Basketball in his life.

We have a huge problem now not only with the Coach Brown whether to keep him, I say no..he's not getting to the players enough and when this team is lazy he doesn't hold them accountable. The Sixers traded for Butler and Harris and sent away youth, for bigger veteran talent and now both of those guys are Free Agents. So seemly you might be worse come this Offseason if you don't do something.

Congrats Kawhi and I can't say Raptors because this team was just there like stumps too much. They would make a shot here and there, but if they think this way of going is going to be The Bucks they'll be going home limping in 5 or 6.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

What a buzzer beater...


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Low blow Headliner and I needed a Hug too. JJ and a few other Members in the Locker Room were in tears as well after the Game. Hopefully this loss again shapes guys like Embiid and Simmons and do what the Bulls had to do vs The Pistons years ago they came back the next Season and beat their asses and won their first NBA Championship.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

I don't follow much basketball, but this gave me chills, literaly this was like a movie ending finish


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127758478846590976


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Headliner said:


> D'antoni, Chris Paul and James Harden are all individually and collectively B+ players/coaches and they will never win a championship. They are losers that deserve each other. Harden chokes and blows games every year in the playoffs every year, but he plays good in the regular season every year so some people are convinced that Harden is that dude. If Harden & Paul played basketball and let the calls come to them instead of playing to create fouls and flops, they would be a better and less embarrassing team. D'antoni's playoff record speaks for himself and there's a reason he will never win a championship. Having everyone stand around the 3 point line for contested shots on fast breaks or momentum drives so often instead of taking it to the hole isn't a sustainable strategy. They aren't the Warriors and they never will be.
> 
> Apparently CP3 stopped Curry from practice time before the game so if that's true, it makes me more happy seeing :chefcurry turn the stove on in the 4th quarter and send whiny losers home packing.
> 
> _"The Rockets audited the Warriors 2018 WCF game 7 and sent that information to the executives to show they were robbed."_ _*WHINY LOSERS*_ :mj4


Could not agree more.

At this point it would seem as though the entire Houston Rockets organization, from the top to the bottom, has some sort of delusional persecution complex, ostensibly largely born out of being the Golden State Warriors' perennial stepping stone en route to the NBA Finals. It is understandable for resentment to swell when one finds oneself continually dislodged from the playoff tournament by the same team year after year but the Rockets organization, performing absurd audits of games and playoff series, as covered in an earlier post, too, is rather sad to see. Yet also hilarious, since no one team puts nearly so much energy as the Rockets do, and primarily James Harden and Chris Paul. Harden tends to receive most of the criticism--probably because he is obviously a much larger superstar today than Paul--but it was generally Paul's flopping antics, especially in crunch time in Game 6 Friday night, that were downright appalling to many basketball fans including this poster. Such a cynical, joyless display. And this is said while fully acknowledging that Paul finally played rather splendidly overall in Game 6. Which was different from almost the entirety of the first five games, but nevertheless... 

Daryl Morey seems to be the greater problem than even Mike D'Antoni. Morey was almost endearingly frank in addressing how the Rockets were coming for the Warriors, but the _excessive_ dependency upon analytics reveals particular flaws, or at best an admission that while the Rockets are fully capable of pushing the Warriors into a tight spot, in a seven-game series the Warriors are just the better team. And while D'Antoni has his own flaws--why he played Clint Capela so many minutes as he was roasted alive by the Warriors (only explainable due to Nene's inability to stay on the floor for lengthy stretches but at certain points D'Antoni needed to go exclusively to the Tuck Wagon as they call it in Houston) remains a little mystifying--at least he has an all right history, if an also-unspectacular one. To Rockets fans (and there were _a lot_ of them) who dismissed the Andre Iguodala injury's impact on the 2018 Western Conference Finals series while spending the better part of a calendar year singing the tune, "If Only We Had Had Chris Paul," they seem to rarely admit that there is so much more to basketball than simply scoring. 

Which also dovetails with all of the badmouthing of Steph Curry by Rockets fans, who inexplicably dismiss how critical Curry's gravity is in drawing defenders away from other shooters and even drivers. A host of Rockets fans, more than any other group, seem to genuinely believe that the team is Kevin Durant's and not Curry's. Now, obviously, Durant is a phenomenal, epochal wonderment. And what he has put together through the playoffs this year is historic, as is his entire career. However, having Durant out for Game 6 with Curry cooking--even in the first half he was helping merely by being on the court, drawing doubles to free up a Klay Thompson or, especially, Andre Iguodala (who benefits more by being less of a threat)--and Curry and Klay Thompson, along with Splash Iggy, annihilating the Rockets, was about as sweet an outcome as possible for Warriors fans (and perhaps many other fans!). It has been a long time since the Warriors fan-base engaged in such a rhetorical war particular points such as these. To the Rockets fans who dismissed the Splash Brothers and especially Curry (who knows why?) and said that their woes were due to Durant being a one-off NBA freak of nature that crushes everything in its path (not false), and who said that Iguodala was not important, while he hit five three-pointers and for the most part played excellent perimeter defense (he and Klay locked down on Harden late together, which is much of why he performed something of a late-game disappearing act), Game 6 ripped away every last excuse. So on that score, along with the wonderful "Strength in Numbers"-style clear-the-bench-out victory in lieu of Durant's physical presence, this ranks as one of the greatest and most satisfying victories of the entire Steph Curry/Steve Kerr Era.

Also: almost humorously, the Rockets may have genuinely found themselves overreacting to Durant's absence. Throughout much of Game 6 the Rockets altered their defensive strategy versus the Warriors. D'Antoni went crazy in his obsession to stop Curry at all costs, as revealed by his understandable meltdown when Capela went under a screen, giving Curry any space whatsoever. Curry was dragging multiple defenders thirty-five or forty feet from the rim, and cool customer Kerr unleashed the old pre-Durant Warriors dragon of Steph-Draymond PnR action late in crunch time. The Warriors ran it ten times down in the final minutes. They scored eight times out of those ten attempts, and one of those that failed was an uncalled Capela foul on Draymond Green near the rim. 

By going too far and modifying their defense, D'Antoni allowed the Rockets to follow the path of the Los Angeles Clippers. Switch-everything defenses have a decent shot at the Warriors if they have the talent and on-a-string collective quality coupled to one another, and the Rockets have enough of those components to make them an exceedingly irritating foe. The Clippers were somewhat fortunate to stretch the Warriors to six games considering how they defended, pushing their chips to the middle of the table with trap-defense schemes to attempt to snuff Curry's offensive flurries out. D'Antoni followed the same path in Game 6 but it fed into the Warriors' necessary ball movement efforts sans Durant, and Kerr throwing all of those Steph-Draymond PnRs at the Rockets late in the fourth quarter unleashed righteous poetic justice on multiple planes. 



blaird said:


> Gimme more 4 quarter Curry. Reminds me of hearing Kerr mic’d up And just being so positive towards him, love seeing a coach tell a player that’s struggling, that he’s still the best and he has all the faith in him. Don’t know if KD will make it back this series or not, but GS so strong even without him.
> 
> I read there was a chance Boogie May make it back for finals, any truth to this?


Most of the national media have on idea how downright familial a certain nucleus of this Warriors group is when interacting with one another during this increasingly lengthy run they have enjoyed. Dubs GM Bob Myers and Kerr are practically brothers from other mothers at this point. (Not going to delve into the whys and hows with that; this post is already too long.) When Kerr said that he was "so f***ing sick of Draymond" to an assistant coach a couple of months ago during a game I attended, and it hit twitter in about three seconds because the cameras were on him while a timeout was ensuing, it was clear that many were attempting to drive a wedge between the two men. The next day Kerr made it rather transparent that this is just another day in their lives, a quotidian bump in the road that is not unlike a multitude of others--this one just made it on the air. 

Iguodala said after Game 6 that "DeMarcus is close," so read into that what you will. 

Durant is already ruled out for Game 1 versus Portland Tuesday evening.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

That walk off game winner from Kawhi was something you thought will only happen in movies or TV shows. Where the ball bounces on the rim, in slow motion and goes in the hoop. Just amazing. And the difficulty of that shot made it even more impressive too. In one season, Kawhi achieved more than what Demar Derozan was able to do for being loyal. :damn


----------



## Joel

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Nice to see a Philly team get knocked out of the play offs by a double doink, rather than profit from it :armfold


----------



## JM

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

That game should never have come down to a buzzer beater. Raptors would absolutely smothering on defense all game but missed sooooooooooooo many wide open looks. 

Kawhi Jordan was an absolute beast as he's been all playoffs. 

Ibaka and Gasol stepped up huge this game as well causing Embiid all kinds of problems.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Adam Silver looking at chances of Portland vs Milwaukee or Toronto finals and the ratings that would entail. Silver has ordered the league offices to send in the goon refs.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



HoHo said:


> Low blow Headliner and I needed a Hug too. JJ and a few other Members in the Locker Room were in tears as well after the Game. Hopefully this loss again shapes *guys like Embiid and Simmons and do what the Bulls had to do vs The Pistons years ago they came back the next Season and beat their asses* and won their first NBA Championship.


You can't possibly roll this back with Embiid and Simmons and expect better results can you? Simmons still has a lot of trade value and that should be executed NOW. Can't see the two of them winning something on the same team and Simmons hurts you too much with his shooting allergy. 

Keep Simmons and I think next year will be turn into your championship window. After that you gotta start paying people IIRC. 

I think building around Embiid with whatever you can get for Simmons is the best shot at longevity here.


----------



## blaird

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Ive become a Philly fan as well the last couple years, mostly bc Im a huge Duke fan and have followed JJ since he left plus I like what they have around him. With that said, I really thought it was going to be Boston and Philly for the East. Im really disappointed in Boston, even thought they got beat by the best team in the league. Philly, not sure what to say about them. It was a good series but I feel like they didnt get out everything they should have.

What will they do next year? JJ, Tobias, and Butler are all up for renewal I believe. I think they sign 2 of those and go from there. Simmons is a good player though a terrible shooter and it is a bit of a liability when people wont guard your PG at the 3 point line. Embiid has a ton of upside but it seems he is starting to get some of those similar pains other bigs go thru. Hopefully he can stay healthy and keep them going.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



blaird said:


> Ive become a Philly fan as well the last couple years, mostly bc Im a huge Duke fan and have followed JJ since he left plus I like what they have around him. With that said, I really thought it was going to be Boston and Philly for the East.* Im really disappointed in Boston, even thought they got beat by the best team in the league.* Philly, not sure what to say about them. It was a good series but I feel like they didnt get out everything they should have.
> 
> What will they do next year? JJ, Tobias, and Butler are all up for renewal I believe. I think they sign 2 of those and go from there. Simmons is a good player though a terrible shooter and it is a bit of a liability when people wont guard your PG at the 3 point line. Embiid has a ton of upside but it seems he is starting to get some of those similar pains other bigs go thru. Hopefully he can stay healthy and keep them going.


You should be disappointed regardless. They should have beaten the Bucks. They shot badly. 

Brad Stevens has a ton to prove next year depending on what he has at his disposal once Kyrie is gone. He was given the tools this year and he failed.


----------



## blaird

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Ayoze said:


> You should be disappointed regardless. They should have beaten the Bucks. They shot badly.
> 
> Brad Stevens has a ton to prove next year depending on what he has at his disposal once Kyrie is gone. He was given the tools this year and he failed.


I think Stevens is a good coach. He may have had a bad year, but he def got more than he was supposed to last year with Kyrie out and Hayward out. Hayward has really not panned out. I thought with him, Kyrie, and Tatum they would be the team to beat in the East but it just didnt work.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



DesolationRow said:


> ...the entire Houston Rockets organization, from the top to the bottom, has some sort of delusional persecution complex, ostensibly largely born out of being the Golden State Warriors' perennial stepping stone en route to the NBA Finals.


Well-written post, my friend.

The '10's Rockets are one of the most profoundly unlikeable franchises in the history of professional sports. They're the perfect distillation of all the worst aspects of contemporary basketball: the blind worship of analytics and the 3-ball without any semblance of nuance; manipulation of the referees through constant flopping, Millennial bitching, and exploitation of the Zaza Memorial Landing Zone Rule; and clams of referee bias, complete with absurd "studies" that suggest that a number of Rockets front office staff members need to hop on Tinder.

James Harden and Chris Paul should be celebrated as two of the best 50-60 players in NBA history, but they're almost like WWE heels out there, determined to make you hate them no matter the level of their talent. For what it's worth, it's worked on me.


----------



## llj

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Ayoze said:


> You should be disappointed regardless. They should have beaten the Bucks. They shot badly.
> 
> Brad Stevens has a ton to prove next year depending on what he has at his disposal once Kyrie is gone. He was given the tools this year and he failed.


Milwaukee's a more talented team with the best player in the series (and possibly even the league). Boston didn't underachieve. It was Milwaukee who underachieved prior to this season. They had a generational player on their team and they couldn't advance past round 1, that was a real issue. Boston has nice players but none of them are on that level. You can only squeeze so much out of them before they hit their ceiling against a team with a stud or two on it.

You need superstars to succeed in this league. It's plain and simple. Boston has very good players but when push comes to shove you always bet on the team which has a top 5 player, which Boston doesn't have. (Sorry folks Kyrie isn't a top 5 player. Great one on one player, great shooter, but not quite an impact player like the very best area)

It's why Toronto would have either been out in round 1 in an upset or swept by the Sixers had they still had DeMar instead of Kawhi. Having a top 5 player really is the difference in this league.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



llj said:


> Milwaukee's a more talented team with the best player in the series (and possibly even the league). *Boston didn't underachieve.* It was Milwaukee who underachieved prior to this season. They had a generational player on their team and they couldn't advance past round 1, that was a real issue. Boston has nice players but none of them are on that level. You can only squeeze so much out of them before they hit their ceiling against a team with a stud or two on it.
> 
> You need superstars to succeed in this league. It's plain and simple. Boston has very good players but when push comes to shove you always bet on the team which has a top 5 player, which Boston doesn't have. (Sorry folks Kyrie isn't a top 5 player. Great one on one player, great shooter, but not quite an impact player like the very best area)
> 
> It's why Toronto would have either been out in round 1 in an upset or swept by the Sixers had they still had DeMar instead of Kawhi. Having a top 5 player really is the difference in this league.


I don't agree.

You're adding two all-stars and having two #3 overall draft picks enter their 2nd and 3rd years. And your best player this post season wasn't even one of those four. 

Not getting as far as you did the year before despite that IS underachieving. It was a pretty cowardly effort all things considered. Brad had to get more out of them. 

I think the Celtics had 6 of the 8 best players in that series and in saying that I do agree with you that having a top 5 player makes a big difference, although if the Celtics shot just slightly better than terribly we wouldn't be having this discussion.

Celtics have the most intriguing post-season ahead of anybody IMO.


----------



## llj

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Ayoze said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> You're adding two all-stars and having two #3 overall draft picks enter their 2nd and 3rd years. And your best player this post season wasn't even one of those four.
> 
> Not getting as far as you did the year before despite that IS underachieving. It was a pretty cowardly effort all things considered. Brad had to get more out of them.
> 
> I think the Celtics had 6 of the 8 best players in that series and in saying that I do agree with you that having a top 5 player makes a big difference, although if the Celtics shot just slightly better than terribly we wouldn't be having this discussion.
> 
> Celtics have the most intriguing post-season ahead of anybody IMO.



All Stars doesn't matter. Lots of people are All Stars, only a select few are superstars. It doesn't matter if you have 6 of the best 8 players in a series if you don't have THE best player because most "just very good" players can be contained to a degree. A superstar either affects the game even when he's not scoring or you just can't contain him for long. Look at LeBron vs the Warriors in 2016 for an even higher level example. Warriors had like 3 all stars, a top 5 player at the time in Curry, and should have won the series, but LeBron being a generational player gave the Cavs that small window of opportunity. The Dubs' stars to a degree could all be shut down more than LeBron could be. That was enough for the Cavs to have a window of opportunity. But once the Dubs got KD, who has ALMOST been the best player the past 4-5 seasons, that made the Dubs virtually unbeatable when healthy.

Look. I've followed the Bucks and Raptors in particular for decades. And I've seen heartbreak after heartbreak and excuses after excuses. I've seen people blame coaches, saying the players choking, etc etc. And in the end, it really wasn't any of that. It always came down to talent level, and in particular, how good your BEST talent was. It didn't matter if teams had certain positional advantages, rebounding advantages, top rated defense in the league, etc, etc. It was always about the best player on the team. Could he and would he and did he have enough talent to just break the opposition's strategies if the chips were down? If no, then the team was sunk. If yes, then the team always had a chance.

Cleveland when LeBron was on it always had major deficiencies. They had some pretty terribly rated defences in some of the past few years' regular seasons. Sometimes they look like they'd have no chemistry. Kyrie would miss games, sometimes playoff series. Didn't matter. LeBron would spam the East and he'd get to the NBA Finals year after year, no matter how much better X EC team's defense or rebounding or offensive rating was in the regular season.


Unless you have a top 5 player, you have a ceiling. You could get lucky like the 2004 Pistons did, but in general teams like that are an anomaly. In the past 30 or so years there has rarely been an NBA champion that didn't have a top 5 player on it when they won. Maybe twice by my count. The 2004 Pistons and the 2011 Mavs.


Most people look at Milwaukee and think they should have beaten Boston. And they did. I don't think Boston underachieved at all. And you can likely expect the same results year after year (2nd round, maybe at ECF at best) for the Celtics until they acquire a true superstar.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



llj said:


> All Stars doesn't matter. Lots of people are All Stars, only a select few are superstars. It doesn't matter if you have 6 of the best 8 players in a series if you don't have THE best player because most "just very good" players can be contained to a degree. A superstar either affects the game even when he's not scoring or you just can't contain him for long. Look at LeBron vs the Warriors in 2016 for an even higher level example. Warriors had like 3 all stars, a top 5 player at the time in Curry, and should have won the series, but LeBron being a generational player gave the Cavs that small window of opportunity. The Dubs' stars to a degree could all be shut down more than LeBron could be. That was enough for the Cavs to have a window of opportunity. But once the Dubs got KD, who has ALMOST been the best player the past 4-5 seasons, that made the Dubs virtually unbeatable when healthy.
> 
> Look. I've followed the Bucks and Raptors in particular for decades. And I've seen heartbreak after heartbreak and excuses after excuses. I've seen people blame coaches, saying the players choking, etc etc. And in the end, it really wasn't any of that. It always came down to talent level, and in particular, how good your BEST talent was. It didn't matter if teams had certain positional advantages, rebounding advantages, top rated defense in the league, etc, etc. It was always about the best player on the team. Could he and would he and did he have enough talent to just break the opposition's strategies if the chips were down? If no, then the team was sunk. If yes, then the team always had a chance.
> 
> Cleveland when LeBron was on it always had major deficiencies. They had some pretty terribly rated defences in some of the past few years' regular seasons. Sometimes they look like they'd have no chemistry. Kyrie would miss games, sometimes playoff series. Didn't matter. LeBron would spam the East and he'd get to the NBA Finals year after year, no matter how much better X EC team's defense or rebounding or offensive rating was in the regular season.
> 
> 
> Unless you have a top 5 player, you have a ceiling. You could get lucky like the 2004 Pistons did, but in general teams like that are an anomaly. In the past 30 or so years there has rarely been an NBA champion that didn't have a top 5 player on it when they won. Maybe twice by my count. The 2004 Pistons and the 2011 Mavs.
> 
> 
> Most people look at Milwaukee and think they should have beaten Boston. And they did. I don't think Boston underachieved at all. And you can likely expect the same results year after year (2nd round, maybe at ECF at best) for the Celtics until they acquire a true superstar.


Last year the same team minus their two current best players took three games from the best player in the league. (After beating the same Bucks team minus Lopez and Mirotic)

This year that team with their two best players could only take one game from a top guy in an earlier stage after a worse regular season.

That is regression. That is underachievement. This is a Celtics team that should have been able to compete. They have all admitted they underachieved. 

Giannis isn't unstoppable. That was proven in game one. 

If the Celtics best player hadn't have gone on the worst shooting run in his career it would have been a different story. They blew it. Not because they weren't talented enough. 

To agree with you however, would adding AD change everything? Of course.


----------



## Raye

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Ayoze said:


> You should be disappointed regardless. They should have beaten the Bucks. They shot badly.
> 
> Brad Stevens has a ton to prove next year depending on what he has at his disposal once Kyrie is gone. He was given the tools this year and he failed.


I'm sorry but lmao what? They "should" have beaten the Bucks? Uh no. Boston has a lot of talent but Milwaukee has the best player in that series, by far. Bucks are the only 60 win team in the league and finished 11 wins higher than Boston. Bucks the 1 seed, Boston the 2 seed. Somehow, Boston *should* have won? Lmao no. Could it have been a closer series? Definitely. Was Boston the clear-cut favourite? No, and never should have been. Huge media misconception because the Bucks are a young team and aren't overexposed to the market like Boston are. Lopez was one of the most overrated acquisitions in the off-season for Milwaukee. Bledsoe and Middleton have been great. Connaughton had a good series. Honestly, I thought they would have no bench but then I realized they had Mirotic and Hill on there. Milwaukee by no means has any weaker of a roster than Boston.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Raye said:


> I'm sorry but lmao what? They "should" have beaten the Bucks? Uh no. Boston has a lot of talent but Milwaukee has the best player in that series, by far. Bucks are the only 60 win team in the league and finished 11 wins higher than Boston. Bucks the 1 seed, Boston the 2 seed. Somehow, Boston *should* have won? Lmao no. Could it have been a closer series? Definitely. Was Boston the clear-cut favourite? No, and never should have been. Huge media misconception because the Bucks are a young team and aren't overexposed to the market like Boston are. Lopez was one of the most overrated acquisitions in the off-season for Milwaukee. Bledsoe and Middleton have been great. Connaughton had a good series. Honestly, I thought they would have no bench but then I realized they had Mirotic and Hill on there. Milwaukee by no means has any weaker of a roster than Boston.


I think they should have but that's just me. If you ask me to pick a starting lineup from both rosters I pick Kyrie, Hayward, Tatum, Giannis, Horford. 

After that i'm looking at Smart, Brown and Middleton. 

It's not like I don't agree with all the facts you're putting in front of me and I can look at the regular season standings myself if I want to. The Celtics underachieved there too.

Too inconsistent and people not playing to their potential (Kyrie hits at his average in the postseason and it's a different story). I put that on Brad. 

Stevens hasn't proven he can coach a difficult locker room which I think Kyrie and Morris contributed to.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

I am convinced that Kyrie is going to reunite with LeBron come July 1st.

It's clear that Kyrie can't be "the guy", which was first proven when the Celtics had that incredible playoff run last year and now it's taken everyone this long to realize it. He has yet to reach anywhere near the same success he had with LeBron in Cleveland, and it's also clear that both Kyrie and the Celtics are simply better off without each other.

This move would also show a lot of growth, whereas a big duo that once had issues that led to someone being traded get over their issues and team up again, something that many of these duos never did, most notably Shaq and Kobe.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



American_Nightmare said:


> I am convinced that Kyrie is going to reunite with LeBron come July 1st.
> 
> It's clear that Kyrie can't be "the guy", which was first proven when the Celtics had that incredible playoff run last year and now it's taken everyone this long to realize it. He has yet to reach anywhere near the same success he had with LeBron in Cleveland, and it's also clear that both Kyrie and the Celtics are simply better off without each other.
> 
> This move would also show a lot of growth, whereas a big duo that once had issues that led to someone being traded get over their issues and team up again, something that many of these duos never did, most notably Shaq and Kobe.


Going to LA would make very little sense for Kyrie, even if he came to this realization. LA's roster isn't built to compete for a title at the moment and LeBron is finally showing signs of legitimately slowing down.



Ayoze said:


> I think they should have but that's just me. If you ask me to pick a starting lineup from both rosters I pick Kyrie, Hayward, Tatum, Giannis, Horford.
> 
> After that i'm looking at Smart, Brown and Middleton.
> 
> It's not like I don't agree with all the facts you're putting in front of me and I can look at the regular season standings myself if I want to. The Celtics underachieved there too.
> 
> Too inconsistent and people not playing to their potential (Kyrie hits at his average in the postseason and it's a different story). I put that on Brad.
> 
> Stevens hasn't proven he can coach a difficult locker room which I think Kyrie and Morris contributed to.


You can't really look at it based on the talent of the players alone. You have to consider how they all fit together in the grand scheme of things. The Bucks roster perfectly compliments their top players style of play. The same can't really be said for Boston. There's a lot of players on the team who want the ball and are very capable and high volume scorers. Horford is a capable playmaker and can stretch the floor with his shooting. That doesn't fit Irving, who is at his best when he's given full command of the offense. He's a decent playmaker at best, but regardless he tends to disregard it almost entirely. There's a reason why Boston thrived when Irving wasn't around last season. They were able to incorporate a style of play that made them harder to deal with because their focus was on defense and efficient offense, and they had the roster to pull it off. 

They did not underachieve, not by any means. They had high expectations, but it was also expected that they were going to go against tougher competition. And there were legitimate concerns regarding how Hayward would be incorporated after Tatum had surpassed expectations and with there being so many options already.


----------



## JM

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Ayoze said:


> I think they should have but that's just me. If you ask me to pick a starting lineup from both rosters I pick Kyrie, Hayward, Tatum, Giannis, Horford.
> 
> After that i'm looking at Smart, Brown and Middleton.
> 
> It's not like I don't agree with all the facts you're putting in front of me and I can look at the regular season standings myself if I want to. The Celtics underachieved there too.
> 
> Too inconsistent and people not playing to their potential (Kyrie hits at his average in the postseason and it's a different story). I put that on Brad.
> 
> Stevens hasn't proven he can coach a difficult locker room which I think Kyrie and Morris contributed to.


Basketball isn't as simple as saying Boston has 4 of the top 5 highest rated players on NBA2K and therefore should win the series...


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



JM said:


> Basketball isn't as simple as saying Boston has 4 of the top 5 highest rated players on NBA2K and therefore should win the series...


I hear you Mercer. And I agree. I still think this is a team that should have been ECF and thereby not being there is an underachievement as far as I'm concerned. 

For the record, give me the best player on the court in 2K any day over the alternative.



AlternateDemise said:


> *They did not underachieve, not by any means.* They had high expectations, but it was also expected that they were going to go against tougher competition. And there were legitimate concerns regarding how Hayward would be incorporated after Tatum had surpassed expectations and with there being so many options already.


I'd be willing to listen to an argument that states: "They did not underachieve by certain means." but they certainly underachieved by some means and therefore I cannot agree that they achieved adequately by all means. Kyrie shot just 30% over the four games they lost. That is an underachievement. He is part of that team. That team underachieved. At least to some degree.


----------



## JM

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Ayoze said:


> I hear you Mercer. And I agree. I still think this is a team that should have been ECF and thereby not being there is an underachievement as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> For the record, give me the best player on the court in 2K any day over the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to listen to an argument that states: "They did not underachieve by certain means." but they certainly underachieved by some means and therefore I cannot agree that they achieved adequately by all means. Kyrie shot just 30% over the four games they lost. That is an underachievement. He is part of that team. That team underachieved. At least to some degree.


Boston just doesn't really impress me. I think they are right where they belong.

I think Kyrie is one of the worst "best players on their team" in the league as well. He's a liability in a lot of ways.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



JM said:


> Boston just doesn't really impress me. I think they are right where they belong.
> 
> I think Kyrie is one of the worst "best players on their team" in the league as well. He's a liability in a lot of ways.


For real man. I was so high on this team but they were pathetic. I was so unimpressed by them. I don't believe it's a talent problem though. Attitude probably.

I think Brad needs to tap into another 20% or 30% that this team has to give for it to be a success. 

Kyrie made himself look really really dumb this year.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Ayoze said:


> I'd be willing to listen to an argument that states: "They did not underachieve by certain means." but they certainly underachieved by some means and therefore I cannot agree that they achieved adequately by all means. Kyrie shot just 30% over the four games they lost. That is an underachievement. He is part of that team. That team underachieved. At least to some degree.


That's not underachieving. Underachieving would imply that Irving is more than capable of playing better than that when put in that position. For example, LeBron not making the playoffs this year is underachieving, because he's proven that he's capable of carrying teams with a decent at best supporting cast and poor coaching to the NBA finals. Irving's never proven that he's capable of properly leading a team. 

People tend to forget what Kyrie was like in Cleveland before LeBron came into town. Yes, he did a lot of great things offensively, and was one of the best go to players in the fourth quarter. But his style of play made others around him worse. Dion Waiters wasn't able to truly develop as a player until he was out of Cleveland away from Irving. He was incredibly difficult to build a team around, because people who were reliant on offense were worse when playing with him. He never bothered putting in the effort to become a better playmaker, he never bothered putting in the effort to become better on defense until Brad Stevens forced him to be one in Boston. His tendency to play hero ball makes him a frustrating player to be on the same team with. And his overall attitude is harmful to his teammates. Kyrie as your main man means there is less emphasis on team ball. That simply will not get it done. 

LeBron was the best thing that could have ever happened to Irving, and even then it wasn't always perfect. But it was enough to get him a championship, and that's the only reason his career won't go down as a disappointment. 

If Boston ever wants to be elevated to championship status, they need to move on from Irving. They need a playmaker, someone who can run the offense and is willing to play within the system provided to them. And unfortunately, that is easier said than done.

If I was Boston, I would have just tried to swap Irving for Chris Paul straight up earlier in the season. I don't care if Paul is aging, I don't care if he's guaranteed to stay, Paul would have fit Boston's system a lot better than Irving.


----------



## JM

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

Seems like semantics are being debated here.

Sure, yes, Kyrie is capable of putting up better statistics than he did in the series. Yes, Boston won about as many games as they should against a much superior Milwaukee team.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



JM said:


> Seems like semantics are being debated here.
> 
> Sure, yes, Kyrie is capable of putting up better statistics than he did in the series. Yes, Boston won about as many games as they should against a much superior Milwaukee *team*.


...Is the keyword. 

Stevens failed to get a good group to play as a good team. 

*"I think I did a bad job. At the end of the day, as a coach, if your team doesn’t find it’s best fit together, that’s on you.”*

A team that promised the regular season would be forgotten and they would be fine in the playoffs actually got WORSE in the playoffs, much worse. 

When the Celtics took the Cavs to game 7 last year everyone said with Kyrie and Hayward back next year they ought to make the finals (especially with LeBron gone). I agreed. And that's why I think they underachieved. 

The regular season was the biggest underachievement. Not finishing above a sixers team they own was inexcusable.

Could argue this forever though. I think they underachieved, y'all don't, that's fine.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



Strike Force said:


> Well-written post, my friend.
> 
> The '10's Rockets are one of the most profoundly unlikeable franchises in the history of professional sports. They're the perfect distillation of all the worst aspects of contemporary basketball: the blind worship of analytics and the 3-ball without any semblance of nuance; manipulation of the referees through constant flopping, Millennial bitching, and exploitation of the Zaza Memorial Landing Zone Rule; and clams of referee bias, complete with absurd "studies" that suggest that a number of Rockets front office staff members need to hop on Tinder.
> 
> James Harden and Chris Paul should be celebrated as two of the best 50-60 players in NBA history, but they're almost like WWE heels out there, determined to make you hate them no matter the level of their talent. For what it's worth, it's worked on me.


Thank you.  :curry

:lol Your vivid description of the Houston Rockets franchise of this NBA era is hilarious. :clap Agree with what you state. Not to pat myself on the back for being a Warriors fan but, truly, it did seem as though the world saw two organizations which view the sport of basketball differently. It was continually funny to interact with fans of a wide variety of neutral-observer teams, and almost every single one of them said that they were cheering on the Warriors mainly because the Rockets are so detestable. :lol It was a fun, thrilling, at times scarily stressful series. Happy to have it in the rear view mirror now. 



Ayoze said:


> You should be disappointed regardless. They should have beaten the Bucks. They shot badly.
> 
> Brad Stevens has a ton to prove next year depending on what he has at his disposal once Kyrie is gone. He was given the tools this year and he failed.





Raye said:


> I'm sorry but lmao what? They "should" have beaten the Bucks? Uh no. Boston has a lot of talent but Milwaukee has the best player in that series, by far. Bucks are the only 60 win team in the league and finished 11 wins higher than Boston. Bucks the 1 seed, Boston the 2 seed. Somehow, Boston *should* have won? Lmao no. Could it have been a closer series? Definitely. Was Boston the clear-cut favourite? No, and never should have been. Huge media misconception because the Bucks are a young team and aren't overexposed to the market like Boston are. Lopez was one of the most overrated acquisitions in the off-season for Milwaukee. Bledsoe and Middleton have been great. Connaughton had a good series. Honestly, I thought they would have no bench but then I realized they had Mirotic and Hill on there. Milwaukee by no means has any weaker of a roster than Boston.





Ayoze said:


> I think they should have but that's just me. If you ask me to pick a starting lineup from both rosters I pick Kyrie, Hayward, Tatum, Giannis, Horford.
> 
> After that i'm looking at Smart, Brown and Middleton.
> 
> It's not like I don't agree with all the facts you're putting in front of me and I can look at the regular season standings myself if I want to. The Celtics underachieved there too.
> 
> Too inconsistent and people not playing to their potential (Kyrie hits at his average in the postseason and it's a different story). I put that on Brad.
> 
> Stevens hasn't proven he can coach a difficult locker room which I think Kyrie and Morris contributed to.





American_Nightmare said:


> I am convinced that Kyrie is going to reunite with LeBron come July 1st.
> 
> It's clear that Kyrie can't be "the guy", which was first proven when the Celtics had that incredible playoff run last year and now it's taken everyone this long to realize it. He has yet to reach anywhere near the same success he had with LeBron in Cleveland, and it's also clear that both Kyrie and the Celtics are simply better off without each other.
> 
> This move would also show a lot of growth, whereas a big duo that once had issues that led to someone being traded get over their issues and team up again, something that many of these duos never did, most notably Shaq and Kobe.





JM said:


> Boston just doesn't really impress me. I think they are right where they belong.
> 
> I think Kyrie is one of the worst "best players on their team" in the league as well. He's a liability in a lot of ways.


Reading this conversation, was going to say something roughly equivalent to what (Hello) *JM* ended up saying. 

Both things can be true. The Boston Celtics probably _did_ underachieve in the series, insofar as the final four games against the Milwaukee Bucks were brutalizing, back-breaking beat-downs. The Bucks are dramatically superior to this Celtics squad. *JM* and @AlternateDemise; are correct in that as good as a fair number of players on the Celtics are, the pieces do not fit especially well together. Between Gordon Hayward not playing well at all, truly, until March, Kyrie Irving being what he is, which is a fantastic player but a fantastic player who is perhaps the best "ball hog" in the NBA today (except Kawhi Leonard for one day in Game 7 versus Philadelphia, but who cares because he played his guts out and hit the game-winner? :lol), and really all of the pieces just not fitting together especially well. The Bucks are much ore than simply the team that boasts the 2018-'19 MVP who may be on his way toward becoming the NBA's best overall player altogether (if he starts hitting three-pointers, forget it, it's over, ha). The Bucks have a rock-solid roster from top to bottom, and, honestly, looking at the Philadelphia 76ers and Toronto Raptors, it seemed fitting that the Bucks were the number one seed in the East because they appear significantly greater than their immediate rivals. Of course the Raptors probably possess some defensive answers for a number of the Bucks' most efficacious offensive schemes, and Toronto has the personnel, at least defensively, to combat the Bucks' favorite "go-for-the-jugular" plays. Expecting at least a six-game series, maybe seven... Though the path the Raptors and the Bucks have taken to the Eastern Conference Finals may help determine which team represents the East in the finals, given that the Bucks have had the red carpet treatment through the playoffs thus far.

But, ultimately, circling back to the original point: no, the Bucks should always have beaten the Celtics in that series. They were the better team by a wide margin. The Celtics not getting it done against the 2017-'18 Cleveland LeBron Jameses has to sting now because their odds of emerging out of the East this year kept dwindling the more obviously superior the Bucks and Raptors (and Sixers, to be fair) were to them. As *JM* said, the Eastern standings frankly seemed to fit just about right for representing who's better than who. 

Kyrie Irving is definitely a potentially problematic star player. Celtics fans in general seem to want him gone. Knowing some New York Knicks fans, their dream scenario today is that the Knicks sign Kevin Durant and Irving both in the summer. However, they believe that Irving will defer to Durant in a way that he would not with anyone else because they are such wonderful friends. So everyone knows what they are getting with Irving. Maybe he can change his game, maybe not. 

Predicting where NBA superstars go in the offseason tends to be an unprofitable occupation, though. :lol

Irving needs to be the second option, though, as others have said. At least a "your-turn-my-turn" type of offense. The Celtics were always over-matched versus Milwaukee, but Irving was phenomenally deleterious for Boston in that series. Boston self-immolated with Irving as the player steering the ship, and frankly it would be unsurprising to hear that Brad Stevens is counting the seconds until Irving is officially off the table for next season.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*



DesolationRow said:


> Thank you.  :curry
> 
> :lol Your vivid description of the Houston Rockets franchise of this NBA era is hilarious. :clap Agree with what you state. Not to pat myself on the back for being a Warriors fan but, truly, it did seem as though the world saw two organizations which view the sport of basketball differently. It was continually funny to interact with fans of a wide variety of neutral-observer teams, and almost every single one of them said that they were cheering on the Warriors mainly because the Rockets are so detestable. :lol It was a fun, thrilling, at times scarily stressful series. Happy to have it in the rear view mirror now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this conversation, was going to say something roughly equivalent to what (Hello) *JM* ended up saying.
> 
> Both things can be true. The Boston Celtics probably _did_ underachieve in the series, insofar as the final four games against the Milwaukee Bucks were brutalizing, back-breaking beat-downs. The Bucks are dramatically superior to this Celtics squad. *JM* and @AlternateDemise; are correct in that as good as a fair number of players on the Celtics are, the pieces do not fit especially well together. Between Gordon Hayward not playing well at all, truly, until March, Kyrie Irving being what he is, which is a fantastic player but a fantastic player who is perhaps the best "ball hog" in the NBA today (except Kawhi Leonard for one day in Game 7 versus Philadelphia, but who cares because he played his guts out and hit the game-winner? :lol), and really all of the pieces just not fitting together especially well. The Bucks are much ore than simply the team that boasts the 2018-'19 MVP who may be on his way toward becoming the NBA's best overall player altogether (if he starts hitting three-pointers, forget it, it's over, ha). The Bucks have a rock-solid roster from top to bottom, and, honestly, looking at the Philadelphia 76ers and Toronto Raptors, it seemed fitting that the Bucks were the number one seed in the East because they appear significantly greater than their immediate rivals. Of course the Raptors probably possess some defensive answers for a number of the Bucks' most efficacious offensive schemes, and Toronto has the personnel, at least defensively, to combat the Bucks' favorite "go-for-the-jugular" plays. Expecting at least a six-game series, maybe seven... Though the path the Raptors and the Bucks have taken to the Eastern Conference Finals may help determine which team represents the East in the finals, given that the Bucks have had the red carpet treatment through the playoffs thus far.
> 
> But, ultimately, circling back to the original point: no, the Bucks should always have beaten the Celtics in that series. They were the better team by a wide margin. The Celtics not getting it done against the 2017-'18 Cleveland LeBron Jameses has to sting now because their odds of emerging out of the East this year kept dwindling the more obviously superior the Bucks and Raptors (and Sixers, to be fair) were to them. As *JM* said, the Eastern standings frankly seemed to fit just about right for representing who's better than who.
> 
> Kyrie Irving is definitely a potentially problematic star player. Celtics fans in general seem to want him gone. Knowing some New York Knicks fans, their dream scenario today is that the Knicks sign Kevin Durant and Irving both in the summer. However, they believe that Irving will defer to Durant in a way that he would not with anyone else because they are such wonderful friends. So everyone knows what they are getting with Irving. Maybe he can change his game, maybe not.
> 
> Predicting where NBA superstars go in the offseason tends to be an unprofitable occupation, though. :lol
> 
> Irving needs to be the second option, though, as others have said. At least a "your-turn-my-turn" type of offense. The Celtics were always over-matched versus Milwaukee, but Irving was phenomenally deleterious for Boston in that series. Boston self-immolated with Irving as the player steering the ship, and frankly it would be unsurprising to hear that Brad Stevens is counting the seconds until Irving is officially off the table for next season.


This I think is my biggest qualm with what is otherwise a pretty sound assessment imo and might be the entire root of this disagreement. 

I don't think the Bucks squad is better, I just don't. I think the team is better, because they are coached better as a team, and utilize their tools better AS A TEAM. 

Ultimately Yes, I agree, but I still think the Celtics underachieved here. The margin should not and would not have been as great (or even existed) had the Celtics achieved at a level appropriate to their talent. 

Maybe, I still think if you can pair AD and Kyrie though, you do it. Regardless of whether it turns into a year rental. I think it gives you a championship window that I don't see existing for a long time otherwise. (Unless you hit the jackpot tonight and get Ja Morant.) 

Maybe in terms of sheer performance in the context of the season yes but there's no way Philly beats Boston in 7, the matchup just isn't good for Philly, at least we haven't been shown the signs.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Pass Nikola Jokic an Oxygen Mask, Please*

No doubt, Celtics-Sixers is reasonably "even," or perhaps there are nuances to that match-up (to which I did pay some attention!) that I have not gathered from my viewing of their games this season that favor the Celtics in spite of their respective standings in the East. 

Probably the worst thing that happened in Boston from a coaching perspective was what Terry Rozier is complaining about, which indicates that between Kyrie Irving and perhaps Brad Stevens's inability to right the ship of a dysfunctional-for-a-purported-contender's locker room, certain major role players are deeply unhappy. 

Ja Morant for Boston would be huge, no disagreement with that assessment.

Anyway...

GO WARRIORS tonight! :mark: :chefcurry


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



I love the internet. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Okay that's funny @SUPA HOT FIRE.;

Seeing Joel Embiid that sad was a bit tough. He's one of the NBA's great trash-talkers. His brashness is a bit of a double-edged sword. Perhaps this experience will be good for him as he matures. He needs to take the best care of his body that he possibly can, too.

Maybe George Lucas, who lives right near where my folks live, which is only about 11 miles from my home in Marin County, will be celebrating his 75th birthday today by attending tonight's WARRIORS game. If he does I'll tell him that he did Padme dirty with her stupid suicidal death, @Arya Dark; tonight as I'll be there, too. :chefcurry


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Pelicans get first overall pick :wow

Wonder if Anthony Davis has second thoughts after this now that Zion Williamson being his teammate is a legitimate possibility?


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Lose 60 games only to get the 7th pick yet again.

Sometimes I hate being a Bulls fan :mj2


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

So about durant and kyrie teaming up with Zion in Ny...


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Tonight's Warriors are the Warriors I know and love. The splash bros going off for 62. Getting 36 from the bench. Roleplayers like Jerebko and Cook getting significant playing time. They are a completely different team without KD in the lineup; more passing, less iso, more cohesive play as a unit, the starters not being overworked. I don't care good he is as an individual player, the Warriors are better as a team without him. Let him leave after the season is over. Spend that money on strong roleplayers. The team will be better off.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Tater said:


> Tonight's Warriors are the Warriors I know and love. The splash bros going off for 62. Getting 36 from the bench. Roleplayers like Jerebko and Cook getting significant playing time. They are a completely different team without KD in the lineup; more passing, less iso, more cohesive play as a unit, the starters not being overworked. I don't care good he is as an individual player, the Warriors are better as a team without him. Let him leave after the season is over. Spend that money on strong roleplayers. The team will be better off.


Warriors are definitely not better without KD. The style of play is more exciting but they are toothless if Steph isn't hitting his shots. Cavs and Rockets defence over the past post seasons show teams can get overly physical in the playoffs with Curry to force someone other than Curry to beat them. Barnes going ice cold won Cavs the championship. Rockets were live or die by Durrant iso.

Also, they are going to be over the cap with or without KD if they resign their core. KD leaving won't give them more money to sign role players. Just having to use the mid-level to replace KD instead of using it to replace Cousins.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

@Arya Dark; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @lesenfanteribles; @Chrome; @Joff; @Tater; @deepelemblues; 

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo 

What a fine win. Going 50% from the field--42/84--and better than 50% from 3-point range--17/33--is a good way to start this series.

17 fast breaks for the Warriors! 

Trailblazers are obviously a bit tired from that awfully brutal series they had with Denver. But that’s the price one pays. The playoffs are tough, and credit to the Portland for playing as well as they did.

Tough game for Dame, but love the A’s jersey as I have a great deal of affinity for the A’s even if I’m a Giants fan, and I know Dame loves his Oakland A's and grew up both an A's and WARRIORS fan, with his family having season tickets to the Dubs. :mj2

Curry going off and exploding for nine 3-pointers, really superb, but it was Draymond and Klay in the trenches defensively tonight who felt like the biggest impact players among the starters. The connectivity on the Warriors’ part defensively was superlative all night.

Terrific minutes from the bench tonight, too. Obviously Kevon Looney, but also Jonas Jerebko, Shaun Livingston, Quinn Cook, just everybody played so splendidly. And seeing Damian Jones back! Scored 3 points in garbage time! Love it! The bench was a +33, I believe? 

Andrew Bogut with his stoutness defensively! 

Everyone brought it! 

The Splash Brothers combining for 62 points while the Warriors kept the Portland Trailblazers' sensational backcourt to 36 combined. :clap 

Stunning basketball on display from the Dubs! :woo :woo :woo The way the Warriors utilize the post to give the Splash Brothers looks off of movement, the relocation curls, assaulting the Trailblazers with PnRs which opened up more ball movement. It was brutal for Portland. Not to dismiss the Trailblazers but they do not have the personnel to adopt the switch-everything defense of, say, the Houston Rockets, and the Warriors are punishing the Blazers with an assortment of ball screens against which they seem to have no answer at the moment. 

Is Kanter playable in this series? A fair question following Game 1. Kanter was kept back on Steph in those high ball screens, and it blew up in the Blazers' faces. Eight of Steph's nine there-pointers were uncontested. The best argument for Kanter continuing to man his post for Portland is that arguably their best chance is to dominate in the realm of rebounding, and to Kanter's credit he did well enough on the glass, with 16 rebounds (and 10 points for a double double). The Blazers may need to avoid even attempting to "run" with the Warriors and try to follow the Rockets' course of slowing the game down instead. 

Just taking a look at the game moments ago on the late-night ESPN replay. So many possessions for the Blazers early on where players like Curry and Bogut were doubling C.J. McCollum and it seemed to just rattle the Blazers a little in terms of offensive attack. The Blazers committed 21 turnovers which led to 31 WARRIORS points! :mark: 

Also, agreed with @FriedTofu; on Kevin Durant. Firstly he covers the point that the Warriors can only spend more money on their own players--say, a Kevon Looney, whose Bird Rights they now possess--not other free agents. Losing Durant would be immediately crushing in the scheme of an offseason effort to either stay at this level or improve, which is naturally what the Warriors ownership and front office will seek to accomplish no matter what happens between now and mid-June. 

There were a few possessions for the Warriors in Game 1 vs. Portland which demonstrated why Kevin Durant is important.
It would be one thing for this Golden State Warriors team to go "Durantless" for a regular season given their core and improving younger players like Kevon Looney.

However, the Trailblazers hardly played their best basketball in Oakland Tuesday night, did they? And yet the Warriors had to expend an awful lot of energy defensively because that is what you do in the playoffs.

There were several possessions in that third quarter in particular where Draymond Green was waiting for someone in white to get open to start running an offensive play and nothing developed, and you could see why. The Warriors were exhausted because they were playing such intense defense on the other end of the floor. That played a part in a Trailblazers team which was not playing very well at all actually being only six points down when the third quarter concluded.

That is one of the many, many, many reasons why Kevin Durant is important and Warriors fans ought to remember it. Durant ISOs may not be the most gorgeous basketball ever but in a spot like that, a sprinkling of them would have been huge in giving other players a "break" of sorts. Instead, players like Klay and Iguodala were running around and the Warriors yielded nothing from those possessions anyway. Durant gives the team greater depth in terms of a front-line scoring attack just to begin with, plus his defensive contributions.

There’s no doubt that Steph and Klay and Draymond are magnificent players. They plus Iguodala is a championship-level nucleus from several years ago that remains potent. Yet Durant gives the Warriors something of a "security blanket" offensively. Klay Thompson became a bit of a volume shooter Tuesday night—with Durant out, why not? The beginning of Klay’s night was, let us say, not so hot. What if it had remained poor throughout the night? The game probably is a much, much more grueling contest all the way down to the wire, that is the answer. Obviously only so much can be taken with what-if scenarios so it is fair to dismiss my point, but Durant is a fearsome asset. Even now, once in a great while, it is not difficult to have a nightmare about Harrison Barnes being unable to hit a single shot in a certain series that never happened--something I brought up to folks stating that the Warriors are better off without Durant some hours ago after Game 1 versus the Trailblazers, without *FridTofu*'s example off of which to build, ha.

As I stated to friends and family a few hours ago after the game, if Durant had to miss a complete series during this tournament, were he to not play against Portland, it seems the least disadvantageous for the Warriors given their roster, particularly with Nurkic out injured. However, against either the Milwaukee Bucks or Toronto Raptors? With their length, athleticism, potent schemes, in many cases switchability, and other strengths? Kawhi Leonard's Game 7 versus the Philadelphia 76ers may have been a volume-shooting, inefficient effort, but as excellent as that Raptors team is, it seemed like a bunch of other players on that roster were comparatively afraid of the moment. Sometimes you need a player to just Kobe Bryant it up and go get a bucket in crunch time no matter how unappealing or ugly or both. Not that Curry or Klay cannot fulfill that role if necessary but it is more difficult for them, naturally. 

Anyway, it is fun to watch the Splash Brothers splash. One can tell that the Warriors backcourt is excited, collectively, to play against a team that is nowhere near as physical as even the Los Angeles Clippers, much less the hostile Houston Rockets. The Warriors hurt the Blazers terribly by finding the defender who is responsible for manning up against the Warriors' screener at the top (often Kevon Looney in Game 1) sagging off rather than switching on to Steph Curry in particular who hit three-pointer after three-pointer. The defender taking up the challenge of chasing Curry around was wiped out by Looney while Looney's defender was standing around with the best vantage point of the play in the building, and I want to blame that Trailblazer at around the four-minute mark in the fourth quarter for partially blocking my perspective in seeing Curry take that shot that made the game 105-90 in favor of the home team. 

Did you know that every single player for Portland was a - while every player for Golden State was a +? :mark: :lol

Warriors are 18-1 in Game 1s in the :kerr Era! :woo :woo :woo

Probably the most rambling recap of a WARRIORS game ever! Oh well! :curry3

WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark: :chefcurry :klay :dray LOONEY. IGUODALA. BOGUT. JEREBKO. LIVINGSTON. COOK. BELL. McKINNIE. JACOB EVANS III. DAMIAN JONES. STRENGTH IN NUMBERS. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Odo

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Stone cold killers man


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

And meanwhile, Chris Paul and Harden are hunched over computers typing furiously in some basement in Houston, whipping up the latest "WE WUZ ROBBEREDED :trips4" report to be sent to NBA HQ once the playoffs are over :banderas


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Pretty fun lottery to watch without a horse in the race. I like that they squashed the odds a little to give more teams a chance of moving up. Really interesting to see what NOP does now. Sounds like AD still wants out unsurprisingly. 

I'd say LAL or BOS will get AD now. Players like Kuzma, Ball, Ingram, Tatum, Smart and Brown are pieces that would fit well with the new Zion timeline and Boston has that Memphis pick too that got better last night. 

Problem for Boston is they give up a lot and it's probably a rental whereas I could see him staying on the Lakers.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

The combination of Kawhi hitting that shot and the NBA gifting the Pelicans the #1 pick changes the landscape for this summer _dramatically_.


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Strike Force said:


> The combination of Kawhi hitting that shot and the NBA gifting the Pelicans the #1 pick changes the landscape for this summer _dramatically_.


This offseason is going to be _wild_. Next season could belong to a number of teams.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> Warriors are definitely not better without KD. The style of play is more exciting but they are toothless if Steph isn't hitting his shots. Cavs and Rockets defence over the past post seasons show teams can get overly physical in the playoffs with Curry to force someone other than Curry to beat them. Barnes going ice cold won Cavs the championship. Rockets were live or die by Durrant iso.


Green getting suspended and Bogut getting injured, as well as LeBron putting in historically great offensive performances, won Cleveland the championship. 

People act as if Cleveland and Golden State were on even playing fields before KD joined into the fray. They weren't. Golden State blew out Cleveland on the road both times, were blown out in game 3 because Curry and Thompson played horrid that game and Kevin Love getting injured cost them their match up advantage, and then bounced back and immediately took game 4 convincingly. There was no legitimate rivalry in the making. A very specific set of circumstances allowed Cleveland to steal the championship away from Golden State. Before 2017, if both teams met fully healthy, Cleveland probably would have won in 2015 in a very close six game series and Golden State would have returned next season and decimated them in the finals. 

KD being on the Warriors created some legitimate holes that allowed other teams opportunities to exploit them, and it hurt others in the process. Draymond Green has barely been a consistent offensive option and he's lost his consistency from three as a result. Klay Thompson struggled all season to be consistent from three. Even Steph isn't as consistent anymore compared to what he was in 2016. This is simply what happens when you have all of this talent and only one ball to throw around.

There's a reason Golden State won 73 games in 2016 and it wasn't for lack of competition. Their system wasn't just something that was fun to watch, it was nearly unbeatable. Even if Steph wasn't hitting his shots one night, their bench was so deep that it allowed Golden State to exploit teams in other areas that allowed them to still pull out in the end. And with so much versatility defense, and legitimate paint protectors to cover the rim, defeating this team was an extremely tall task. 

Either way, it was never going to last. Bogut was going to regress one way or another, Iggy was going to regress, their veteran role players were going to regress. And sooner or later, their cap space were going to rise. But no team Golden State has, including the ones involving Durant, are never going to come close to being as great as the 2016 team. That was their peak. 

So in a way, Tater is right. This version of the Warriors is when they are at their best, because they're essentially unbeatable. But without Durant, the dynasty probably wouldn't have lasted beyond that year. Injuries and key role players regressing was going to hurt Golden State one way or another. And with what they have right now, this level of play isn't going to last.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Once again the NBA shows how rigged the draft lottery is, they dont even try to hide it anymore


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> Once again the NBA shows how rigged the draft lottery is, they dont even try to hide it anymore


Rigged how? It's a lottery.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ayoze said:


> Rigged how? It's a lottery.


Dude the real money lottery are rigged too. 

The NBA rigs games with the refs, you dont think they also rig the lottery?

Its always been rigged


----------



## blaird

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Strike Force said:


> The combination of Kawhi hitting that shot and the NBA gifting the Pelicans the #1 pick changes the landscape for this summer _dramatically_.


You are 100% right. Drafting Zion and having AD for a year makes NO a decent destination for free agents. I may have to make a couple games this year.


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> Dude the real money lottery are rigged too.
> 
> The NBA rigs games with the refs, you dont think they also rig the lottery?
> 
> Its always been rigged


It's not rigged though is it. I've always found that to be the absolute worst take in all of sports discussion. There is too much financially devastating consequence for the NBA to ever consider rigging it for their own minute gains. The entire gambling industry for example would be impacted. It's not reasonable to suggest that they dictated where a transcending talent ended up based on their own preferences. 

Maybe i'm naive.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ayoze said:


> It's not rigged though is it. I've always found that to be the absolute worst take in all of sports discussion. There is too much financially devastating consequence for the NBA to ever consider rigging it for their own minute gains. The entire gambling industry for example would be impacted. It's not reasonable to suggest that they dictated where a transcending talent ended up based on their own preferences.
> 
> Maybe i'm naive.


You are just native lol When the NBA got caught for some refs rigging games how did that affect the NBA? Not much at all and that was refs rigging the games.

Here are some examples, you really think it just so happened to work out this way

The Knicks getting Ewing in the first lottery is where it all started. The NBA waned Ewing to go to NY and it also just so happens the Ewing enveloped that Stern picked had a dent in it. 

Also look at all the times the NBA rigged the draft fro the Cavs. First getting them Lebron beause they were a huge failure and wanted to get LeBron to play for his home city and save the franchise. Furthermore after they lost him they go like what 3 out of the next 4 lotteries getting the fist pick. 

Come on dude.

The same thing happens with Chicago and them just happening to get the first pick when it was time to draft their home town star Derek Rose

Then this year with the whole Zion thing and 3 of the 4 times with the worst chance of getting the top pick all just so happen to get into the top 4 picks lol


These are just a few off the top of my head, there are many more, if you google it, you can see. There is something that happens every year or couple of years where its obvious the NBA is rigging it.

Anohter one like how the Lakers just happened to drop into the right slot to get Ball, a couple of drafts ago.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> You are just native lol When the NBA got caught for some refs rigging games how did that affect the NBA? Not much at all and that was refs rigging the games.
> 
> Here are some examples, you really think it just so happened to work out this way
> 
> The Knicks getting Ewing in the first lottery is where it all started. The NBA waned Ewing to go to NY and it also just so happens the Ewing enveloped that Stern picked had a dent in it.
> 
> Also look at all the times the NBA rigged the draft fro the Cavs. First getting them Lebron beause they were a huge failure and wanted to get LeBron to play for his home city and save the franchise. Furthermore after they lost him they go like what 3 out of the next 4 lotteries getting the fist pick.
> 
> Come on dude.
> 
> The same thing happens with Chicago and them just happening to get the first pick when it was time to draft their home town star Derek Rose
> 
> Then this year with the whole Zion thing and 3 of the 4 times with the worst chance of getting the top pick all just so happen to get into the top 4 picks lol
> 
> 
> These are just a few off the top of my head, there are many more, if you google it, you can see. There is something that happens every year or couple of years where its obvious the NBA is rigging it.
> 
> Anohter one like how the Lakers just happened to drop into the right slot to get Ball, a couple of drafts ago.


So you have major coincidences and one instance that basically proves its not rigged (because if it was rigged in a way that favored the NBA, the Lakers would be getting the first pick and this wouldn't be up for debate), and no direct legitimate evidence in a day and age where something like that would have come out by now due to social media being the way it is, and that's the best you could give us?

No one here is naive. It's not rigged. It's amazing that we still have people in this day and age who think it is.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> So you have major coincidences and one instance that basically proves its not rigged (because if it was rigged in a way that favored the NBA, the Lakers would be getting the first pick and this wouldn't be up for debate), and no direct legitimate evidence in a day and age where something like that would have come out by now due to social media being the way it is, and that's the best you could give us?
> 
> No one here is naive. It's not rigged. It's amazing that we still have people in this day and age who think it is.



right those are all major coincidences and those are just the tip of the ice burg. 

And there was direct evidence in the Patrick Ewing rigging, I even gave it lol 

and it has come out thus why everyone talks about how the NBA draft is rigged. 

Sure all those things are major coincidences. Not not it happens as often as it does with the NBA.

Oh here is another

"NBA Hall of Famer Dikembe Mutombo sent out a tweet congratulating the Philadelphia 76ers on having the first pick in the draft in 2016. The only problem was he sent the message the afternoon of the lottery. The drawing was supposed to take place hours later when Mutombo posted the tweet."

Keep being naive.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> Green getting suspended and Bogut getting injured, as well as LeBron putting in historically great offensive performances, won Cleveland the championship.
> 
> People act as if Cleveland and Golden State were on even playing fields before KD joined into the fray. They weren't. Golden State blew out Cleveland on the road both times, were blown out in game 3 because Curry and Thompson played horrid that game and Kevin Love getting injured cost them their match up advantage, and then bounced back and immediately took game 4 convincingly. There was no legitimate rivalry in the making. A very specific set of circumstances allowed Cleveland to steal the championship away from Golden State. Before 2017, if both teams met fully healthy, Cleveland probably would have won in 2015 in a very close six game series and Golden State would have returned next season and decimated them in the finals.
> 
> KD being on the Warriors created some legitimate holes that allowed other teams opportunities to exploit them, and it hurt others in the process. Draymond Green has barely been a consistent offensive option and he's lost his consistency from three as a result. Klay Thompson struggled all season to be consistent from three. Even Steph isn't as consistent anymore compared to what he was in 2016. This is simply what happens when you have all of this talent and only one ball to throw around.
> 
> There's a reason Golden State won 73 games in 2016 and it wasn't for lack of competition. Their system wasn't just something that was fun to watch, it was nearly unbeatable. Even if Steph wasn't hitting his shots one night, their bench was so deep that it allowed Golden State to exploit teams in other areas that allowed them to still pull out in the end. And with so much versatility defense, and legitimate paint protectors to cover the rim, defeating this team was an extremely tall task.
> 
> Either way, it was never going to last. Bogut was going to regress one way or another, Iggy was going to regress, their veteran role players were going to regress. And sooner or later, their cap space were going to rise. But no team Golden State has, including the ones involving Durant, are never going to come close to being as great as the 2016 team. That was their peak.
> 
> So in a way, Tater is right. This version of the Warriors is when they are at their best, because they're essentially unbeatable. But without Durant, the dynasty probably wouldn't have lasted beyond that year. Injuries and key role players regressing was going to hurt Golden State one way or another. And with what they have right now, this level of play isn't going to last.


If Barnes shot closer to league average instead of being completely cold, none of those factors mattered.

Golden State would have been favorites with or without KD. But having KD made trapping Curry a slow death instead of a chance at winning. Instead of Green passing to an open 3 point shooter other than Klay, teams have to give up Green passing out to an open KD or an even more open role player that doesn't even need to be open at the 3 point line.

You can't be serious blaming Green's poor shooting at 3s on KD. The lack of a hard screen setter like Bogut is more to blame than KD playing with Green. Green is still handling the ball tons with KD around, he just shot lights out during the 73 win season and has been shooting his average since. One dirty secret is the Warriors have are below average 3 point shooters other than the splash bros and Quinn Cook. Yes, even KD has been shooting poorly at the 3 point line this season.

There are multiple reasons why that team won 73 games. They had a much deeper bench, which they can't replicate even without KD now because Curry isn't woefully underpaid anymore. The league in general hasn't caught up with the style of play of switch everything defence + valuing off the dribble 3 point shot. The league in general has caught up, hence the Warriors advantages in that area has been reduced but they are still winning due to talent. KD is that talent that gives them an advantage over others even though they caught up with their style of play in a copycat league.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> right those are all major coincidences and those are just the tip of the ice burg.
> 
> And there was direct evidence in the Patrick Ewing rigging, I even gave it lol


That's not direct evidence.



birthday_massacre said:


> and it has come out thus why everyone talks about how the NBA draft is rigged.


Right, just like everyone talks about how football is rigged, or about how baseball is rigged, or how the Presidential election is rigged.

It's not rigged. If you want to keep saying it's rigged, give direct evidence. 



birthday_massacre said:


> Sure all those things are major coincidences. Not not it happens as often as it does with the NBA.


Okay so tell me, why would the NBA purposely keep giving first overall picks to a franchise that (almost) amounted to nothing in the end? Why would they spend the last five years continuously fucking over their biggest money making franchise and then have them settle with Lonzo Ball? Surely if it was rigged, things like the first overall picks going to their home state would happen a LOT more often than just LeBron and Rose, right?

Again, you're gonna have to do better than that.



birthday_massacre said:


> Oh here is another
> 
> "NBA Hall of Famer Dikembe Mutombo sent out a tweet congratulating the Philadelphia 76ers on having the first pick in the draft in 2016. The only problem was he sent the message the afternoon of the lottery. The drawing was supposed to take place hours later when Mutombo posted the tweet."
> 
> Keep being naive.


:costanza2

This is just as bad as your anti-Trump posts.

It was already proven that this only happened because Mutombo was asked to tweet this if they got it, and when he copy and pasted, he accidentally tweeted it. There's proof of him being asked to do this and everything. Even people who actually think the NBA is rigged don't use this as proof anymore. Do you ever bother doing ANY research before you post things? Do you realize how much better your arguments would be if you did even a LITTLE reading with what you use for sources? This is why people don't take you seriously.



FriedTofu said:


> If Barnes shot closer to league average instead of being completely cold, none of those factors mattered.


And if JR Smith shot closer to league average instead of being completely worthless for most games, none of those factors mattered. See why that argument doesn't work? 



FriedTofu said:


> Golden State would have been favorites with or without KD. But having KD made trapping Curry a slow death instead of a chance at winning. Instead of Green passing to an open 3 point shooter other than Klay, teams have to give up Green passing out to an open KD or an even more open role player that doesn't even need to be open at the 3 point line.


Okay? Having KD made Curry human instead of the most unstoppable shooter in the history of the game. Having KD made the Warriors a lot more predictable and easier to guard. Having KD made the Warriors a more dysfunctional team with legitimate identity issues. 



FriedTofu said:


> You can't be serious blaming Green's poor shooting at 3s on KD. The lack of a hard screen setter like Bogut is more to blame than KD playing with Green.


:kobe When did Bogut EVER set screens for Green to shoot threes? 



FriedTofu said:


> Green is still handling the ball tons with KD around, he just shot lights out during the 73 win season and has been shooting his average since. One dirty secret is the Warriors have are below average 3 point shooters other than the splash bros and Quinn Cook. Yes, even KD has been shooting poorly at the 3 point line this season.


Read what you are saying and then remember what you are trying to argue. 



FriedTofu said:


> There are multiple reasons why that team won 73 games. They had a much deeper bench, which they can't replicate even without KD now because Curry isn't woefully underpaid anymore. The league in general hasn't caught up with the style of play of switch everything defence + valuing off the dribble 3 point shot. The league in general has caught up, hence the Warriors advantages in that area has been reduced but they are still winning due to talent. KD is that talent that gives them an advantage over others even though they caught up with their style of play in a copycat league.


Most of this I've already said. In regards to what I didn't say here, there's a reason for that. You say most of the league has caught up, yet the Warriors have won all but one of their last 26 games when Durant sat. The system continues to be almost nearly unbeatable despite there not being a lot of practice nowadays to play that style. Durant coming into town didn't make them better. It just made sure that it kept going.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

*Interesting stat here: *
BxgO67MHse1

*Also, in these playoffs, Steph goes from 20.8 to 35.2 points, 44% shooting to 47% shooting from the field, and 37% to 43% from 3.*


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Raptors with a horrible fourth. That game was there for the taking. Lowry with a good game is promising for the Raptors in this series.


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

I love Steph Curry, GSW and especially Steph are so much better to watch when KD ain't around.

He's a safety net, GSW win titles with or without him. Guy needs to lead his own team if he wants a real legacy.

Missed out on 3 years of MVP Steph just so KD could get some cheap rings :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ace said:


> I love Steph Curry, GSW and especially Steph are so much better to watch when KD ain't around.
> 
> He's a safety net, GSW win titles with or without him. Guy needs to lead his own team if he wants a real legacy.
> 
> Missed out on 3 years of MVP Steph just so KD could get some cheap rings :mj2


*I agree and have this argument at work all the time. KD could win 4-5 rings with the Warriors and not get the same respect as people with 2, because he joined a superstar team and put them over the top. If he got even 1 ring with the Knicks, even if he goes with Kyrie, that title will be 10x more respected than 3 with the Warriors. The mark of a Superstar is taking a trash team and making them a Contender with you. No one is impressed by him joining a 73 win team and forming the Power Rangers Megazord after they sacrificed their top tier bench for a top 5 player.*


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I agree and have this argument at work all the time. KD could win 4-5 rings with the Warriors and not get the same respect as people with 2, because he joined a superstar team and put them over the top. If he got even 1 ring with the Knicks, even if he goes with Kyrie, that title will be 10x more respected than 3 with the Warriors. The mark of a Superstar is taking a trash team and making them a Contender with you. No one is impressed by him joining a 73 win team and forming the Power Rangers Megazord after they sacrificed their top tier bench for a top 5 player.*


Well all things considered if he really wanted to be respected in my eyes he would have stayed with the Thunder and won one with Russ.

At a pivotal "cross-road" in his career he made probably the worst decision he possibly could have for his image, rep, etc. I think the damage is done with Durant. Having said that, I don't think he really cares. Which is probably the most respectable thing about the guy.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



JM said:


> Well all things considered if he really wanted to be respected in my eyes he would have stayed with the Thunder and won one with Russ.
> 
> At a pivotal "cross-road" in his career he made probably the worst decision he possibly could have for his image, rep, etc. I think the damage is done with Durant. Having said that, I don't think he really cares. Which is probably the most respectable thing about the guy.


Well the fact that his burner accounts got found out, I wouldn't say he doesn't necessarily not care. I also don't agree with staying and winning one with Russ. The two clearly didn't click. I do agree however, a win elsewhere apart from the Warriors would be much more respected.

However, a decade or so from now, I feel like people won't care about how he won it, but more about the fact that he did win it.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Raye said:


> Well the fact that his burner accounts got found out, I wouldn't say he doesn't necessarily not care. I also don't agree with staying and winning one with Russ. The two clearly didn't click. I do agree however, a win elsewhere apart from the Warriors would be much more respected.
> 
> However, a decade or so from now, I feel like people won't care about how he won it, but more about the fact that he did win it.


It was more so the timing of the whole thing. Sure he could have left the Thunder and still been respected. 

Thunder clearly showed that they were capable of beating the Warriors with Durant and Westbrook after getting up 3-1 in the series. Ended up blowing the series in what could be considered a choke job. Instead of re-upping with the Thunder and getting over that proverbial "hump" he jets to the team that they just blew the lead to. Sure he could have gone to the Wizards or somewhere else and it wouldn't be as bad but it just seemed a bit cowardly that when the Thunder had so much to prove as a franchise he walks. The whole thing screamed tucking his tail between his legs after a crushing defeat. 

You can say that a decade from now people won't care about how he won the championships but I'm not sure about that. Ring chasing when you're 36 is one thing. He was smack dab in the middle of his prime.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I agree and have this argument at work all the time. KD could win 4-5 rings with the Warriors and not get the same respect as people with 2, because he joined a superstar team and put them over the top. If he got even 1 ring with the Knicks, even if he goes with Kyrie, that title will be 10x more respected than 3 with the Warriors. The mark of a Superstar is taking a trash team and making them a Contender with you. No one is impressed by him joining a 73 win team and forming the Power Rangers Megazord after they sacrificed their top tier bench for a top 5 player.*


Not only this but you have to take into account what Durant tries to do once his time with Golden State is over, assuming he leaves, and how well they play after he's gone. 

It's safe to say that the popular consensus is that LeBron's been (mostly) forgiven for going to Miami to win two rings since he was not only the clear cut best player on the team and worked his tail off to win those rings, but he also ended up going back to Cleveland anyways to win them a ring. OKC at the end of the day was still left high and dry, and he joined a much more stable situation than what LeBron joined in Miami. The only way I could ever really forgive Durant is if he went back to OKC (somehow, I am aware of their cap situation) and tried winning one there with Russ. 

And we normally don't agree on much. I absolutely do agree that the Warriors are better without Durant. I think people have forgotten just how unstoppable Curry and Klay were in 2016 when they were the clear cut top players on the team and the main scoring options. I'm not a Warriors fan but it is a shame that we never will see anything like that team again due to Durant joining and taking up the remaining cap space they could have used to rebuild their bench or find someone better fit for the role Harrison Barnes was playing. Even in that respect, no one was ever going to replace Bogut and even though he's back now, he's not quite the player he was in 2016 and it's only going to get worse. But either way, the Warriors will still be good enough to the point where they are legitimate title contenders.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



JM said:


> It was more so the timing of the whole thing. Sure he could have left the Thunder and still been respected.
> 
> Thunder clearly showed that they were capable of beating the Warriors with Durant and Westbrook after getting up 3-1 in the series. Ended up blowing the series in what could be considered a choke job. Instead of re-upping with the Thunder and getting over that proverbial "hump" he jets to the team that they just blew the lead to. Sure he could have gone to the Wizards or somewhere else and it wouldn't be as bad but it just seemed a bit cowardly that when the Thunder had so much to prove as a franchise he walks. The whole thing screamed tucking his tail between his legs after a crushing defeat.
> 
> You can say that a decade from now people won't care about how he won the championships but I'm not sure about that. Ring chasing when you're 36 is one thing. He was smack dab in the middle of his prime.


I understand where you're coming from about getting over the hump. Do you think it would've been worth getting over the hump if he truly didn't enjoy the culture of the team/franchise and playing with Westbrook though? I understand our perspective on the outside but I've been apart of teams where there was a toxic player/environment, and I think having Durant's luxury to bolt to anywhere he wants is amazing for him. I personally don't fault him for going to GS, Steph and the crew really convinced him they didn't care about who put up 30 every night, they just wanted to win and they had a great, friendly environment. However, I do understand why people do. He's certainly not getting as much hate right now, compared to how much people hated the Warriors when he originally joined.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Raye said:


> I understand where you're coming from about getting over the hump. Do you think it would've been worth getting over the hump if he truly didn't enjoy the culture of the team/franchise and playing with Westbrook though? I understand our perspective on the outside but I've been apart of teams where there was a toxic player/environment, and I think having Durant's luxury to bolt to anywhere he wants is amazing for him. I personally don't fault him for going to GS, Steph and the crew really convinced him they didn't care about who put up 30 every night, they just wanted to win and they had a great, friendly environment. However, I do understand why people do. He's certainly not getting as much hate right now, compared to how much people hated the Warriors when he originally joined.


I think this whole toxic relationship/environment thing is blown out of proportion. If OKC beat the Warriors in that series I don't think he would have left. I'm not sure that he would have signed long term but a deal similar to what he signed with the Warriors he would have signed with the Thunder.


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Didn't see the game but Lowry put down 30 and the Raptors lost? Damn. That doesn't bode well. Lowry can't win with these cats


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ayoze said:


> Didn't see the game but Lowry put down 30 and the Raptors lost? Damn. That doesn't bode well. Lowry can't win with these cats


Cancelled out by the 29 from Splash Mountain :woo

:giannis


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> That's not direct evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, just like everyone talks about how football is rigged, or about how baseball is rigged, or how the Presidential election is rigged.
> 
> It's not rigged. If you want to keep saying it's rigged, give direct evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so tell me, why would the NBA purposely keep giving first overall picks to a franchise that (almost) amounted to nothing in the end? Why would they spend the last five years continuously fucking over their biggest money making franchise and then have them settle with Lonzo Ball? Surely if it was rigged, things like the first overall picks going to their home state would happen a LOT more often than just LeBron and Rose, right?
> 
> Again, you're gonna have to do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> :costanza2
> 
> This is just as bad as your anti-Trump posts.
> 
> It was already proven that this only happened because Mutombo was asked to tweet this if they got it, and when he copy and pasted, he accidentally tweeted it. There's proof of him being asked to do this and everything. Even people who actually think the NBA is rigged don't use this as proof anymore. Do you ever bother doing ANY research before you post things? Do you realize how much better your arguments would be if you did even a LITTLE reading with what you use for sources? This is why people don't take you seriously.



Keep making excuses, as for the Mutumbo thing sure then did, of course they are going to claim that, and not doing research, like I said these were all off the top of my head from remembering the past.

Even if that were true it does not explain all the others away. 

My arguments are just fine in the Trump thread, lol everything I have said about Trump is true. 

Stop embrassing yourself.


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> Keep making excuses, as for the Mutumbo thing sure then did, of course they are going to claim that, and not doing research, like I said these were all off the top of my head from remembering the past.
> 
> Even if that were true it does not explain all the others away.
> 
> My arguments are just fine in the Trump thread, lol everything I have said about Trump is true.
> 
> Stop embrassing yourself.


It's not rigged. There are plenty of things that haven't gone a certain favorable way for the NBA and there are plenty that have. ...because IT'S A LOTTERY. 

You really think if it was rigged the NBA would ensure the team in the big-market city in which they are headquartered would be dealt the worst hand of anyone over the last 34 years?

You'll say they're trying to throw us off the scent i'm sure. You sound ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ayoze said:


> It's not rigged. There are plenty of things that haven't gone a certain favorable way for the NBA and there are plenty that have. ...because IT'S A LOTTERY.
> 
> You really think if it was rigged the NBA would ensure the team in the big-market city in which they are headquartered would be dealt the worst hand of anyone over the last 34 years?
> 
> You'll say they're trying to throw us off the scent i'm sure. You sound ridiculous.


of course its rigged. And next you will claim the NBA does not rig its games by the refs too, to make series go longer or to try and get the teams they want in the finals. 

Are you going to deny this too?


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> of course its rigged. And next you will claim the NBA does not rig its games by the refs too, to make series go longer or to try and get the teams they want in the finals.
> 
> Are you going to deny this too?


Too many eyes with too much technology. It's not feasible. You wouldn't get away with it nowadays regardless of if it ever happened years ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ayoze said:


> Too many eyes with too much technology. It's not feasible. You wouldn't get away with it nowadays regardless of if it ever happened years ago.


LOL Ok dude

We are done here

If you can't see how obviously the NBA rigs the games from the refs, then of course you wont see it with the lottery.

some people were even claiming last years finals were rigged LOL But keep pretending its not feasible.

Just google NBA rigged and you will see tons of examples of how the NBA has rigged playoffs series for year and years and years.


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> LOL Ok dude
> 
> We are done here
> 
> If you can't see how obviously the NBA rigs the games from the refs, then of course you wont see it with the lottery.
> 
> some people were even claiming last years finals were rigged LOL But keep pretending its not feasible.
> 
> Just google NBA rigged and you will see tons of examples of how the NBA has rigged playoffs series for year and years and years.


I'm a fan just like you. If my team doesn't get a favorable outcome i'll be mad and sometimes sure I'll blame the refs but the league isn't fucking sitting them down and telling them which games to throw.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ayoze said:


> I'm a fan just like you. If my team doesn't get a favorable outcome i'll be mad and sometimes sure I'll blame the refs but the league isn't fucking sitting them down and telling them which games to throw.


Of course the NBA is looking to do that.

they want to extend series because its more money for them, and the better the matchups the higher the ratings.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> Of course the NBA is looking to do that.
> 
> they want to extend series because its more money for them, and the better the matchups the higher the ratings.


If that were the case, the first ever fourth straight finals match up wouldn't have been between two teams where the talent gap was so massive that it ended in a sweep.

Stop making a mockery of yourself.



birthday_massacre said:


> Keep making excuses, as for the Mutumbo thing sure then did, of course they are going to claim that


:lmao They have direct evidence that they did this. All this nonsense you spout about your posts being filled with nothing but facts to support your statements, but when dealt with actual facts you discredit them. Again, this is why no one takes you seriously.


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> Of course the NBA is looking to do that.
> 
> they want to extend series because its more money for them, and the better the matchups the higher the ratings.


Of the last 24 NBA Finals stretching back to 1994 only 4 of them have gone 7 games. If you were right wouldn't there have been more than that?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ayoze said:


> Of the last 24 NBA Finals stretching back to 1994 only 4 of them have gone 7 games. If you were right wouldn't there have been more than that?


Again go google NBA rigging games, and get back to me. 

Extending series does not mean they all have to go to 7 games it just means trying to get it to go more than 4 or 5 when it shouldn't. 

In a lot of these games all you have to do is look at the free throw difference and its obvious. 

So go do some googling and get back to me, but of course you wont because you dont want to admit the obvious. 




AlternateDemise said:


> If that were the case, the first ever fourth straight finals match up wouldn't have been between two teams where the talent gap was so massive that it ended in a sweep.
> 
> Stop making a mockery of yourself.


The only mockery is the people who dont admit the NBA is rigged but why would I ever think you would be able to follows evidence and logic, you never have been able to in the past.

Its also hilarious how an NBA ref got caught rigging games and you still pretend it does not happen

its also funny how you keep fixating on the Mutumbo thing yet exactly the bent corner on the Ewing draft card. 

Keep ignoring facts dude its what you do best


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



birthday_massacre said:


> The only mockery is the people who dont admit the NBA is rigged but why would I ever think you would be able to follows evidence and logic, you never have been able to in the past.


:mj4 please, before I started calling you out on your nonsense in the Trump threads, you constantly sung my praises and even pm'd me saying how smart I am. Don't change your tune now simply because I disagree with all the laughable shit you say. 



birthday_massacre said:


> Its also hilarious how an NBA ref got caught rigging games and you still pretend it does not happen


How does a referee rigging games mean the NBA is behind it? An entire team fixed a world series, does that mean baseball has been rigged this entire time? 



birthday_massacre said:


> its also funny how you keep fixating on the Mutumbo thing


Fixate? You're the one that brought it up and are still trying to use it as a legitimate argument. 



birthday_massacre said:


> yet exactly the bent corner on the Ewing draft card.


Because I'm not desperate enough to point to a bent corner on a card as evidence that something is rigged. If that was in fact the case, we would have known by now. 



birthday_massacre said:


> Keep ignoring facts dude its what you do best


What facts? You've given me no direct evidence, you've given me no one from within the inner circles claiming that it's rigged, you've given me absolutely nothing. Don't try to pull the ignore facts crap. Your entire reputation on this site is based on you ignoring facts.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

14-3 run to finish the game. Clutch.

Watching Iguodala run to the dressing room after the game.....how fucking far is their locker room from their court???? You figure it would be in the same area code at least.


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

No KD? No problem. Warriors up 2-0. Regardless of where you land on the argument over whether or not the Warriors are better as a team without KD, you have to admit they are certainly more fun to watch playing this style of basketball. I'm a total mark for teams that pass a lot and play unselfish ball. Taking KD's iso ball out of the equation makes the Warriors a completely different team. You've got guys like Jerebko, who didn't even score any points, putting in a significant contribution with 7 boards, 2 assists and a block. You didn't see that with KD in the lineup.

Had someone told you that the Warriors would only have half the 3s (9) as the Blazers (18) without KD playing and would still win the game, you would probably call them crazy. Yet, here we are. One of the more amazing things about KD being out is that the other stars are actually playing fewer mins per game. You'd think it would be the exact opposite. In the 3 games before losing KD compared to the 3 since (not counting the OT game): Curry averaged 40 mins per game with KD compared to 36 without. Thompson 40 2/3 with to 39 1/3 without. Draymond 40 with to 34 2/3 without. Meanwhile, the bench was averaging 12 points a game with KD compared to 29 2/3 without.

What this leads me to believe is that if/when KD returns, they would be better overall if they relied less on the stars and gave the bench more of a chance to contribute. They've proven in these 3 games that they are fully capable of contributing and without relying so much on the stars, you've got them more rested and fresh during crunch time at the end.

It'll be very interesting to see how the rest of the playoffs play out, how effective KD will be when he returns and how it effects the team chemistry they have shown without him.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

@Arya Dark; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @deepelemblues; @Chrome; @Joff;



RKing85 said:


> 14-3 run to finish the game. Clutch.
> 
> Watching Iguodala run to the dressing room after the game.....how fucking far is their locker room from their court???? You figure it would be in the same area code at least.


:mark: :mark: :mark: What a game!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Voice barely intact from attending that game! :dancingpenguin 

Rip City? Andre "The Giant" Iguodala says, "More like Ripped City." :aryha

The Warriors' best player for my money on Thursday evening was :dray who put together a game of 16 points, 10 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 blocks... I believe 4 out of those 5 blocks were in the first quarter. :sodone In the final four minutes, :dray had 4 points, 3 assists--which were superlative, including one on a high screen PnR with :curry where he threw a furious bounce pass to Iguodala for a dunk--2 remarkable rebounds and 1 block. This man played like a man possessed; if he had anything to say about it, the Warriors were absolutely, positively _not_ dropping this game. He willed the team to victory. :mark: Especially down the stretch. :dray

14-3 run in the final ~4:30... :sodone 

Warriors found themselves down 67-50 after C.J. McCollum scored a basket to open up the second half (Dubs were down 15 at the half). After that, however, with wobbly defense, anemic offense, and the Portland Trail Blazers shooting the lights out from distance as @Tater; demonstrated above, the WARRIORS put together a sensational run of runs, a downright avalanche, a 27-8 run that put the Warriors ahead by two points. The Blazers fought hard, however, and it was effectively anyone's game for much of the second half. With only a few minutes left in regulation the Blazers enjoyed an eight-point lead. It would take quite the effort to "steal" this game as :kerr described the Warriors' victory. But the Warriors were more than up to the task, implementing defense that was downright suffocating, trapping the Blazers' top perimeter ball handlers and forcing the other Blazers to beat them. 

Back to :dray for a moment.

Quarterbacking the defense is the role with which :dray is frequently associated, but his offensive skill-set is phenomenal in ways that need to be thoroughly analyzed. His role as the, well, roll man, he was consistently exquisite, and once again :kerr saved the same old classic Death Lineup :curry / :dray PnR vice-grip chokeslam maneuver for when the Dubs were in desperate need of it. Meyers Leonard--who, it must be said, hit a huge three-pointer late to make most in the building briefly believe that, indeed, this game was probably a wrap, after all--was crushed by that PnR, and to--and I hate doing this--quote Mark Jackson, "Hand down, man down." Ugh. Need to wash my mouth out. Nonetheless, the ambush plays with :dray were also excellent as he surveyed the defense and saw that they were either not set at all or merely relaxing, and he charged to the basket, acquiring several rather simple layups with that. It was critical that he hit that inbounds jumper with only three seconds left on the shot clock at one juncture, too. 

The defensive intensity of :dray, though... Hands were active, hands were everywhere. Blazers passes were disrupted in ways that a box score cannot depict in part thanks to :dray just disallowing anything he could disallow. The five blocks, including one on :curry brother Seth Curry which sent the ball out of bounds by about forty feet, just exemplary play. :dray was _everywhere_ and without that 200% effort, the Warriors do not even come close to sniffing a victory here, much less give them an opportunity to win two games out of the remaining five* (*if necessary) in the series with Portland. 

Speaking of defense, Kevon LOONEY... :mark: :mark: :mark: Playing 29 minutes, his greatest accumulation of minutes in a playoff game to date, he was inserted into the Death Lineup in lieu of :kd3 (who, it appears more and more likely, is probably not returning in this series at all). Looney with 14 points, a +8, and he was terrific. Looney's offensive game continues to swell, game after game. He sometimes still reverts to that crab dribble but he knows how to position himself well and not be in such a terrible rush to put the ball up. He intelligently keeps himself at bay and extends himself in a manner by which to either make the bucket or draw the foul (or both). The game has slowed down tremendously for him. I see :klay after the game said that Looney being in for the Death Lineup without :kd3 is a "mini-Death Lineup." You have come so far, Kevon. 

:kerr shaking things up at halftime, giving the second-half start to KEVON after Andrew Bogut started the game at center. Good move, as the results demonstrated. Not that Bogut was bad, just that this is a "small" series and both teams are going smaller and smaller as it progresses. 

Jonas JEREBKO, with one of the best passes in the entire playoffs tournament, a no-look behind-the-back dish to Jordan BELL. Bell with perhaps the game of his life. :mark: Bell scored 11 points while on the floor, taking some rough fouls from the Blazers, too... Bell enjoyed a greater chance at the rim in large part because Jerebko and Quinn COOK had hit some big three-pointers in Game 1, so as the bench unit with babysitter :klay played in Game 2, the Blazers had to take those perimeter threats seriously, opening the floor on the inside for Bell. Bell, Jerebko and Looney combined for 25 points, 17 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks and 3 steals in Game 2. 

Indeed, speaking of the perimeter, as *Tater* notes, the Blazers hit 18 three-pointers (out of 39 heaves) to the Warriors' 9 (out of 29 attempts). It is miraculous that the Warriors, through unleashing a bevy of midrange jumpers and backdoor cuts and forcing the issue and taking some fouls, including two three-point attempts by :chefcurry which led to a total of six points via the free throw line, plus shutting the Blazers' offensive attack off as much as possible for lengthy stretches in the contest, were able to wrest this game away from Portland. The Warriors actually did not hit a single three-pointer for the final 15:00+ of the game, with :klay hitting the Dubs' final three-pointer with 3:48 left in the third quarter.

The Blazers definitely have deficiencies; Maurice Harkless, for instance, is poor at creating, to say the least. Even McCollum seemed to lose his way in terms of setting his own pace offensively as the Warriors swarmed on him. Watching the ESPN replay one of the most amusing moments is hearing Mark Jackson say, "I like this matchup if I'm Portland," Speaking of McCollum versus Looney up at the top on a switch but while that was as favorable a matchup as the Blazers could find, Looney's defense is downright spectacular, as demonstrated by his tenacious work against McCollum in that spot, poking the ball away.

Seth Curry... :sodone Brother Versus Brother... It's Kane/Undertaker all over again. We just need Dell Curry to get up, grab Doris Burke's microphone and cut some promos in the style of Paul Bearer (RIP). Seriously, though, Seth Curry was superb and was Portland's team-best +13 for the game, scoring 16 with four three-pointers and amassing a bunch of steals, several of which were him picking his own brother's pocket. :lmao (Might not be laughing were it not for IGGY. :curry2 :lol) In fact Seth had the best +/- of the game, at +13, with his brother :curry3 in second-place with a +10. :lmao

:klay had a thoroughly solid game if you consider how much energy he expends on the defensive end chasing Damian Lillard around like his life depends on catching up with him, scoring 24, going 4-8 from deep, a somewhat underwhelming 8-22 from the field with another night of a great many misses early on. When the Warriors set :klay up to be the catch-and-shoot two-guard he will always be at heart, no matter how much he expands his game, the results are typically decent. :lol That one relocation play :klay was the impetus of, with the ball, dishing it off, and resetting as the Blazers defense somewhat goes to sleep since he does not have the ball to set up a three-pointer from Emeryville (town just a little north of Oakland for those wondering) was grand, for instance. Yet on that occasion it was the best of both worlds with :klay both serving as catalyst and a return to his catch-and-shoot specialty, ha. Also: if you want to know when :klay is "feeling it," as he did in the second half Thursday night, watch for him to continually skip down the floor--yes, literally skip down the floor--as the Warriors march toward the opposing defense a number of times.

Oh, and then there is that :curry4 fellow. He is perhaps okay. The turnovers Thursday night were bad, and having his brother steal from him was funny/sad, ha, but... In the three games since :kd3 went out with injury :chefcurry is averaging 35 points, 6 assists, 6 rebounds and is shooting 49% from the field and 42% from distance. The :curry / :dray PnRs have been majorly superlative and also, to give :curry4 some credit on his defense, he squared up on McCollum a bunch of times as well as Lillard and Harkless and others and performed better-than-admirably in Game 2. :curry scored 37 points with 4 three-pointers... :chefcurry 

Those who believe the series is over are being prisoners of the moment. Portland's starting backcourt shot 15-39 from the field in Game 2, and the Blazers' role players will probably play more fearlessly at home. Game 2 was far from Portland's best shot. However, if the Warriors bring the defense they may be able to keep a lid on Portland's offensive firepower, Moda Center or no.

But outside of :dray and :curry and LOONEY, the man of the hour is IGUODALA. :mark: Best Stripper in the NBA! :woo :woo :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129231691166314496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129236537017806851

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129229920171900928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129231093058506752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129221735503544322
WARRIORS


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark ; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer ; @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @blaird ; @Stax Classic ; @SUPA HOT FIRE. ; @deepelemblues ; @Chrome ; @Joff ;
> 
> 
> WARRIORS


Heel turn, go Blazers. I'm tired of this Warriors team. Get rid of Draymond, let Durant go. It's time to rebuild. Looney is the key.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> And if JR Smith shot closer to league average instead of being completely worthless for most games, none of those factors mattered. See why that argument doesn't work?


I guess I wasn't clear. Barnes was way below his average in that series. If only Barnes hit near his average, or even just below the league average, the injuries and suspensions would not be a factor that cost them that series after being 3-1 up. Why doesn't this argument work? Especially when many of those shots were uncontested?




> Okay? Having KD made Curry human instead of the most unstoppable shooter in the history of the game. Having KD made the Warriors a lot more predictable and easier to guard. Having KD made the Warriors a more dysfunctional team with legitimate identity issues.


If you believe this, then why has almost everyone lamented that KD joining the Warriors created a super duper team that is unbeatable?





> :kobe When did Bogut EVER set screens for Green to shoot threes?


 It was more of making it easier for the splash bros by freeing up the splash bros during their cuts. Either way, Green has been missing wide open shots with or without Durant.





> Read what you are saying and then remember what you are trying to argue.


I am arguing Durant makes them a better team. I am arguing the 73 win season shooting of Green was an outlier. Why are players shooting below league average KD's fault? Or the lack of shooters KD's fault? Did we forget they resorted to getting Nick Young last season?




> Most of this I've already said. In regards to what I didn't say here, there's a reason for that. You say most of the league has caught up, yet the Warriors have won all but one of their last 26 games when Durant sat. The system continues to be almost nearly unbeatable despite there not being a lot of practice nowadays to play that style. Durant coming into town didn't make them better. It just made sure that it kept going.


Warriors won all those games when Luke was Coach too. Again, if the system is so unbeatable, why are fans of other teams crying over how unfair it is to have Durant on the team while 2 years back they were saying how lucky Warriors were due to injuries on the other teams? Wonder if you have argued around here that one of those earlier Cavs team would have beaten the earlier GSW teams if completely healthy?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Draymond. :zayn3

Is it that time of the year again?


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Stax Classic said:


> Heel turn, go Blazers.


"And Steph Curry arguing with a courtside fan in a Pistons jersey, and...oh my god!!! The Pistons fan has removed his jersey and is choking out Steph Curry at courtside! What in the world is going on?!? Wait, his hat's gone flying...it's Zaza Pechulia!!! Zaza is back, and he's turned against his former team!!! It's chaos here at the Moda Center!!! Zaza being hauled off the court, and it looks like CJ McCollum just stuffed a wad of cash into Zaza's pocket! This is outrageous!!!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

BxkjwayHRV4

*Skip is right. KD's injury is the best thing that could have happened to wake this team up, return Steph to MVP form, and make Klay Thompson great again. There's no coincidence that Klay was visibly unhappy and couldn't hit the broadside of a barn before KD went out. He has had the worst shooting year of his career because he's always out of rhythm as the third option. When he's, at worst, the second option or Steph is benched, he becomes the lethal assassin we've all watched over the years. Stephen A said the Warriors have been advised by multiple officials, even those from different teams, to keep the Splash Brothers together and treat KD as a lost cause.*


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> BxkjwayHRV4
> 
> *Skip is right. KD's injury is the best thing that could have happened to wake this team up, return Steph to MVP form, and make Klay Thompson great again. There's no coincidence that Klay was visibly unhappy and couldn't hit the broadside of a barn before KD went out. He has had the worst shooting year of his career because he's always out of rhythm as the third option. When he's, at worst, the second option or Steph is benched, he becomes the lethal assassin we've all watched over the years. Stephen A said the Warriors have been advised by multiple officials, even those from different teams, to keep the Splash Brothers together and treat KD as a lost cause.*


Skip Bayless is saying the same thing I've been saying. It must be snowing in hell.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...to-think-warriors-better-without-kevin-durant



> The Golden State Warriors' winning streak since Kevin Durant suffered a calf strain during Game 5 of the Western Conference Semifinals has some believing they are better without the two-time NBA Finals MVP, but forward Draymond Green wants to shut down any such notion.
> 
> *"That's idiotic," Green said on Thursday of the suggestions, according to The Athletic's Tim Kawakami. "It's very idiotic. I don't think there's one person in this locker room, one person in this organization that thinks that. And I know for damn sure that any idiot that does possibly (say) it don't believe it."*
> 
> Prior to Durant arriving to the Bay Area, the Warriors had made two NBA Finals, winning one, and they won an NBA-record 73 games in 2015-16. That was made possible by the play of Stephen Curry, Klay Thompson and Green, along with key role players.
> 
> They are two-for-two in championships since Durant signed in summer 2016, however. They have rarely been tested along the way, though the Houston Rockets pushed them to seven games in the 2018 Western Conference Finals.
> 
> Now, they have been forced to revert back to their pre-Durant style of play.
> 
> Golden State managed to finish off Game 5 against the Rockets after Durant left injured and has won each of the last three games, resulting in a 2-0 series lead over the Portland Trail Blazers in the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> 
> The 10-time All-Star had been playing at an extremely high level this postseason, averaging 34.2 points while shooting 51.3 percent from the floor and 41.6 percent from beyond the arc in 11 games.
> 
> Golden State is now 30-1 in its last 31 games that Curry has played and Durant hasn't, according to the San Francisco Chronicle's Connor Letourneau. While that record may suggest the team doesn't need the 2013-14 NBA MVP, Green pointed out how important Durant is on both ends of the court.
> 
> "When you have Kevin, he covers up so many things on both sides of the ball," Green noted, per Kawakami. "'Oh s--t, we haven't scored in four possessions in a row?' Get the ball to Kevin, get out of the way. On the defensive side, you mess up a pick-and-roll coverage, he's right there to cover it up. He covers up so much for us.
> 
> "We don't necessarily have to be perfect (when Durant's out). But we've gotta be damn close to it."
> 
> If the Warriors are going to make it to their fifth consecutive Finals, they may have to do so without Durant. Team president Bob Myers revealed on Thursday that the star would not travel with the team as the series shifts to Portland for Games 3 and 4. The team also announced he would be re-evaluated in one week.


Guys...if you start to agree with hot take artists like SAS and Skip Bayless on their hot takes, maybe take a step back and reevaluate the position you are taking.


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Wow, so the Bucks are pretty fucking good. If they keep up this level of play, the Warriors might be screwed with or without Durant.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

That's what I'm praying for as well


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Tater said:


> Wow, so the Bucks are pretty fucking good. If they keep up this level of play, the Warriors might be screwed with or without Durant.


One of the best games of the entire regular season was Warriors vs. Bucks in Milwaukee on December 7. Had a playoff-style atmosphere in that building and the two teams clashed in grand style. The Warriors hit 19 three-pointers with the Splash Brothers each scoring 20 points. 

Giannis Antetokounmpo would be the first and foremost reason why Kevin Durant remains critical for the Golden State Warriors. Antetokounmpo is a defensive monster who probably finds himself assigned to Durant should Durant be ready to play and should the Bucks advance and should the Warriors advance, etc., etc. In other words, without Durant, it is one fewer threat that the Bucks' defense has to worry about, and that is putting it as mildly as possible. Antetokounmpo's attention would be drawn toward the old Steph Curry-Draymond Green PnRs in the same way that Durant's was when he was on the Oklahoma City Thunder. It was one of the many reasons the Warriors wanted Durant so desperately; the injured-but-able-to-play Curry was just hobbled enough in that series, and the Thunder, having melded the swarming trap defense of Scott Brooks with the more conservative drop-back defense of Billy Donovan, by fundamentally transforming Durant into the Thunder PnR-by-the-Warriors-buster, to nearly annihilate Golden State when they had the 3-1 series lead in 2016. By advanced analytics the Thunder were the superior team in terms of pure net rating that year, which is overlooked, and Oklahoma City's transformation due to Donovan--whatever flaws he has as a head coach--implementing a tinkered defensive strategy, particularly when it came to challenge the mettle of the Warriors' fearsome offense put the Warriors in a stranglehold for most of that series. Two of the Warriors losses in that series were unfathomably ugly blowouts, with the Thunder winning by a total of something like 75-85 points. It took some jaw-dropping heroics by the likes of Klay Thompson and Curry taking certain games over late to undo the damage, but the Warriors recognized just how dangerous that Thunder squad was. Durant was, as Donovan came to recognize, eminently switchable, and by effectively making him Oklahoma City's Draymond Green, he provided the rest of the Thunder players with the opportunity to switch at will. When Durant was up top covering the perimeter and Serge Ibaka was in the paint, or vice versa, it gifted that exceedingly athletic and lengthy Thunder team with a fine way with which to combat the Warriors' offensive fundamentals. 

Another serious problem for the Warriors were they to confront the Bucks in the NBA Finals without Durant: Steve Kerr would almost assuredly be inclined to attempt to run Brook Lopez off of the floor in pivotal sequences throughout the series. One of Lopez's only foibles is that he is not exactly indomitable against smaller defenders, after all. Unfortunately, though, the Warriors' small lineups are not especially efficacious without Durant on the active roster. If the Warriors were to confront the Bucks, they would likely have to live with a bunch of three-point attempts by Lopez with only modest degrees of contesting most of them so as to not allow Milwaukee to inordinately open the floor. Were Durant unavailable, suddenly Kevon Looney--who saw his playoff minutes skyrocket in Game 2 against the Trail Blazers, at 29--would find himself assigned to Lopez, with Green on Antetokounmpo in order to disrupt the Bucks' PnR. Andre Iguodala would attempt to suffocate Khris Middleton, though he would also work on Antetokounmpo and some others at times, too, and Klay Thompson would naturally draw Eric Bledsoe. The Warriors would somewhat hide Curry on Malcolm Brogdon, though hiding anyone against Milwaukee is something of an impossibility. 

Durant being out would put a great deal of pressure on the Warriors in a series wherein they would be physically outmatched without him. That does not mean that the Warriors would be doomed, but it does entail majorly increased difficulty. Everything would require more effort and focus. If anything, Durant is more necessary against the Bucks than any other contender for the crown this year due to their combination of size and athleticism that makes them unique, particularly so if the Dubs are without their starting small forward. Since minutes are at a phenomenal premium in the NBA Finals, one must also consider just where his minutes are going. As the small lineups may have difficulty against the Bucks in a large number of areas (can just picture the rebounding problems, for starters), it is also a case where Durant's absence requires at least 40 minutes cobbled together from the likes of Jordan Bell, Jonas Jerebko, Quinn Cook, Alfonzo McKinnie and others. Players who would start in the Finals like Andre Iguodala and to some degree perhaps even Curry would have to pay more minutes, and Kerr would likely have to find himself stretching the likes of Shaun Livingston and Iguodala out a great deal. Durant missing also means that Looney--who is excellent--would have be a member of the "Death Lineup" as he was in Game 2 versus Portland, rather than a matchup-based center/forward. Green would likely be able to go right back to the floor at the beginning of both the second and fourth quarters, too, rather than rotate back in, were Durant out. 

If there is any silver lining to all of this (aside from the Warriors being, well, what they are, and where they are today--I just mean in the context of the possibility of Durant being out), it is that for all of the talk of the Warriors bench being this rock-solid portrayal of depth pre-Kevin Durant, the Dubs today possess a better roster of "bigs" depth today than they did pre-Durant. Since it is looking like the Bucks are probably moving on to the NBA Finals, this is more important than it would be otherwise for the likely matchup. When Andrew Bogut's knee was injured in Game 5 of the NBA Finals, Kerr had to go to a player of such mediocrity (that is being far too kind, but okay) as Anderson Varejao who signed with the team in February of that season, and finished his NBA career with them, finally grabbing that championship ring a year later. The dirty secret about the Warriors bench in 2015-'16 is that they were not nearly so potent as people tend to remember them being, probably confusing, firstly, the "Strength in Numbers" roster of 2014-'15 with the following season's more high-variance squad, which featured even more dominance from the starting lineup but less reliable support from the role players, and it started with the Dubs' lack of depth with regard to bigs. That entire season, for all of its remarkable qualities, certainly seemed troubled from the outset at providing Bogut with a sturdy defensive backup, as the failure of experiment Jason Thompson proved near the outset of said season. 

The Warriors' bench wings today are collectively definitely weaker versus that group: give me Shaun Livingston (2015-'16), Leandro Barbosa, Ian Clark, and Brandon Rush over Shaun Livingston (2018-'19, apparently set to retire in a few weeks), Quinn Cook, Alfonzo McKinnie (who is at his best when treated as the small forward he is in actuality but Kerr has played him at shooting guard), Jacob Evans III and Damion Lee. But as far as bigs go? I will happily take today's Kevon Looney, Andrew Bogut, From that '15-'16 bench that is receiving so much praise--I will happily take today's Kevon Looney, Jordan Bell, Andrew Bogut, Damian Jones, Jonas Jerebko and even Marcus Derrickson, with the knowledge that a player like, say, Bell or Jerebko, are able to play both at the center and power forward positions and this is all behind DeMarcus Cousins, Green and Durant, the latter two of whom are so switchable that they can each play at center for possessions in the "Death Lineup," etc., over the bigs from that '15-'16 bench that is receiving so much praise with Marreesse Speights (he's great and all but as a player, it was his jump shot and little else, but sometimes that was more than enough), Festus Ezeli, Anderson Varejao, James Michael McAdoo, Jason Thompson, and the '15-'16 version of Looney, who was a superb project rookie but naturally green-as-grass (will never forget seeing his first game!). 

Guess what I'm saying is I wish Quinn Cook were just a little bit taller, and could actually defend. Haha.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



DesolationRow said:


> If there is any silver lining to all of this (aside from the Warriors being, well, what they are, and where they are today--I just mean in the context of the possibility of Durant being out), it is that for all of the talk of the Warriors bench being this rock-solid portrayal of depth pre-Kevin Durant, the Dubs today possess a better roster of "bigs" depth today than they did pre-Durant. Since it is looking like the Bucks are probably moving on to the NBA Finals, this is more important than it would be otherwise for the likely matchup. When Andrew Bogut's knee was injured in Game 5 of the NBA Finals, Kerr had to go to a player of such mediocrity (that is being far too kind, but okay) as Anderson Varejao who signed with the team in February of that season, and finished his NBA career with them, finally grabbing that championship ring a year later. *The dirty secret about the Warriors bench in 2015-'16 is that they were not nearly so potent as people tend to remember them being, probably confusing, firstly, the "Strength in Numbers" roster of 2014-'15 with the following season's more high-variance squad, which featured even more dominance from the starting lineup but less reliable support from the role players, * and it started with the Dubs' lack of depth with regard to bigs. That entire season, for all of its remarkable qualities, certainly seemed troubled from the outset at providing Bogut with a sturdy defensive backup, as the failure of experiment Jason Thompson proved near the outset of said season.
> 
> The Warriors' bench wings today are collectively definitely weaker versus that group: give me Shaun Livingston (2015-'16), Leandro Barbosa, Ian Clark, and Brandon Rush over Shaun Livingston (2018-'19, apparently set to retire in a few weeks), Quinn Cook, Alfonzo McKinnie (who is at his best when treated as the small forward he is in actuality but Kerr has played him at shooting guard), Jacob Evans III and Damion Lee. But as far as bigs go? I will happily take today's Kevon Looney, Andrew Bogut, From that '15-'16 bench that is receiving so much praise--I will happily take today's Kevon Looney, Jordan Bell, Andrew Bogut, Damian Jones, Jonas Jerebko and even Marcus Derrickson, with the knowledge that a player like, say, Bell or Jerebko, are able to play both at the center and power forward positions and this is all behind DeMarcus Cousins, Green and Durant, the latter two of whom are so switchable that they can each play at center for possessions in the "Death Lineup," etc., over the bigs from that '15-'16 bench that is receiving so much praise with Marreesse Speights (he's great and all but as a player, it was his jump shot and little else, but sometimes that was more than enough), Festus Ezeli, Anderson Varejao, James Michael McAdoo, Jason Thompson, and the '15-'16 version of Looney, who was a superb project rookie but naturally green-as-grass (will never forget seeing his first game!).


Agreed not the same team. Upon winning his first championship and the MVP, Curry may have had the biggest green light in NBA history as a shooter. Shooters are always confident and pampered, but Kerr, his teammates all gave him the greenlight to shoot lights out. He scores 402 threes smashing the previous record set by himself. No coincidence they won 73 games because of that. They outgrew the strength in numbers. The strength in numbers gave him the title and jesus like confidence and he follows it up to damn near win most improved player award AFTER a MVP run. 

If the NBA didn't feel the need to suspend Draymond and won the back to back title, who knows how god like Curry could've been without KD. There may be better shooters like Curry who will never be given the greenlight as bright as Curry ever again. 

After blowing the 3-1 lead, Warriors were bitter and snatched KD. They may have been even more agitated by the ball sharing thing talk and went out of their way to defer to KD just because the noise said they can't. And that Curry have been gone since.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...to-think-warriors-better-without-kevin-durant
> 
> 
> 
> Guys...if you start to agree with hot take artists like SAS and Skip Bayless on their hot takes, maybe take a step back and reevaluate the position you are taking.


*Except my stance for the last two years has been Steph Curry is more important to the Warriors than Durant. Look at the records without Durant vs without Curry. No, Draymond, only an idiot would ignore actual facts.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Agreed not the same team. Upon winning his first championship and the MVP, Curry may have had the biggest green light in NBA history as a shooter. Shooters are always confident and pampered, but Kerr, his teammates all gave him the greenlight to shoot lights out. He scores 402 threes smashing the previous record set by himself. No coincidence they won 73 games because of that. They outgrew the strength in numbers. The strength in numbers gave him the title and jesus like confidence and he follows it up to damn near win most improved player award AFTER a MVP run.
> 
> If the NBA didn't feel the need to suspend Draymond and won the back to back title, who knows how god like Curry could've been without KD. There may be better shooters like Curry who will never be given the greenlight as bright as Curry ever again.
> 
> After blowing the 3-1 lead, Warriors were bitter and snatched KD. They may have been even more agitated by the ball sharing thing talk and went out of their way to defer to KD just because the noise said they can't. And that Curry have been gone since.





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Except my stance for the last two years is Steph Curry is more important to the Warriors than Durant. Look at the records without Durant vs without Curry. No, Draymond, only an idiot would ignore actual facts.*


This is all more-than-fair analysis with which I agree. 

As a Warriors fan, let me assure you, by the U.S. holiday Thanksgiving 2015 (i.e., fairly early still in the '15-'16 season) fans were screaming that the bench was terrible. There was one dramatic comeback win against the Los Angeles Clippers in L.A. that I attended in which the bench was putrid, and this was when the Warriors were extending their winning streak to begin the season which eventually concluded at 24-0 (with @A-C-P;'s Milwaukee Bucks breaking it--what is it about the Bucks and doing that to teams? :lol). By Christmas the screaming over the bench was only worse, even while the Warriors were compiling a regular season for the ages. 

In the final two playoff series that year versus Oklahoma City and Cleveland the bench was continually exposed, and was responsible for allowing small deficits to balloon into major holes out of which it was difficult for any team to climb. With Steph Curry hobbled but playing, Andre Iguodala hobbled but playing, Andrew Bogut out injured and Draymond Green suspended, the lack of depth was exposed mightily. Again: Anderson Varejao, nearing the end of his NBA career, played about 9 minutes in Game 7 versus Cleveland and was a -9, and Festus Ezeli also played about 11 minutes and was a -9. Harrison Barnes's inability to score was only the final blow, a it were; the Warriors' "Small Ball Death Squad" or "SBDS" as it was known back in the day was simply physically outmatched by the quasi-"bully-ball" the Cavs brought to the fore, and Steve Kerr was so distressed by the obvious rebounding problem compounding the lack of scoring of the Splash Brothers, who were also both terrible, as well as Barnes, that he felt that he had to have Anderson Varejao out there in crunch time in Game 7. 

Analytics demonstrate that in these 2018-'19 playoffs games the Warriors pass the ball 300 times a game with Kevin Durant active, whereas without him they pass it 328-330 times. That is a substantive uptick. 

Final point: I would not-so-humbly contend that only the most delusional subsection of Houston Rockets fans as I discussed earlier in this thread following their team's demise for the season in Game 6 a little over a week ago argue that Durant is more important to the Warriors than Curry, and if someone outside of that sad group is arguing that this is wrong then that is indeed curious. Not that Durant has not outshone Curry at times; that is obvious, but it goes both ways. Putting that rather limited point in favor of each player aside, Curry is the difference-maker for the whole team, and his gravity surpasses any other player's in the game even after multiple seasons of occasionally at times deferring to Durant and even other players to a fault. However, it is that very gravity which makes Curry's deferring so intelligent on his part, as he knows that multiple defenders chasing him thirty-five feet away from the hoop opens up a plethora of possibilities for several other players. Traditionally the player who has benefited the most from this reality is Klay Thompson, as it was in Game 6 versus Houston. Just as sagacious Warriors fans noted how poor the bench frequently performed in '15-'16, let it be said that again and again in '18-'19, Warriors games without Curry were demonstrations in offensive futility and frustration for huge swaths of those games, and as *BrokenFreakingNeck* said in this thread back in early December, Curry proved why he should at the very least remain high in MVP rankings merely by missing a significant cluster of games in the second half of November. :lol Though to be fair, Draymond Green missed some of those games, too. You lose Curry and Green, the offense for the Warriors is going to ineluctably take a nosedive and it did. Curry and Green can carry the Dubs offense to a large extent without Durant--we are seeing it happen now to one extent or another, small sample size and all--but a Warriors team offensively led by Durant and Thompson is generally going to be ugly, at least comparatively.


----------



## Ace

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Imagine being KD, this must be bittersweet his team is doing well but they're killing his legacy.

Making the biggest bitch move of all time look worse with each win.

Not only did he join a 73 win team, they might cruise to a chip without him. That's damning and would finish anything he's accomplished at GS these past 3 years. His legacy will be zero.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



DesolationRow said:


> This is all more-than-fair analysis with which I agree.
> 
> Analytics demonstrate that in these 2018-'19 playoffs games the Warriors pass the ball 300 times a game with Kevin Durant active, whereas without him they pass it 328-330 times. That is a substantive uptick.
> 
> Final point: I would not-so-humbly contend that only the most delusional subsection of Houston Rockets fans as I discussed earlier in this thread following their team's demise for the season in Game 6 a little over a week ago argue that Durant is more important to the Warriors than Curry, and if someone outside of that sad group is arguing that this is wrong then that is indeed curious. Not that Durant has not outshone Curry at times; that is obvious, but it goes both ways. Putting that rather limited point in favor of each player aside, Curry is the difference-maker for the whole team, and his gravity surpasses any other player's in the game even after multiple seasons of occasionally at times deferring to Durant and even other players to a fault. However, it is that very gravity which makes Curry's deferring so intelligent on his part, as he knows that multiple defenders chasing him thirty-five feet away from the hoop opens up a plethora of possibilities for several other players. Traditionally the player who has benefited the most from this reality is Klay Thompson, as it was in Game 6 versus Houston. Just as sagacious Warriors fans noted how poor the bench frequently performed in '15-'16, let it be said that again and again in '18-'19, Warriors games without Curry were demonstrations in offensive futility and frustration for huge swaths of those games, and as *BrokenFreakingNeck* said in this thread back in early December, Curry proved why he should at the very least remain high in MVP rankings merely by missing a significant cluster of games in the second half of November. :lol Though to be fair, Draymond Green missed some of those games, too. You lose Curry and Green, the offense for the Warriors is going to ineluctably take a nosedive and it did. Curry and Green can carry the Dubs offense to a large extent without Durant--we are seeing it happen now to one extent or another, small sample size and all--but a Warriors team offensively led by Durant and Thompson is generally going to be ugly, at least comparatively.


*Thank you for posting this Deso. Some people in this thread are so quick to denounce anything Stephen A and Skip say that they refuse to acknowledge the facts and use rational thought. KD has NEVER been the driving force of the Warriors in spite of being the best player. The two are not mutually exclusive. The team lives and dies by Steph Curry. When he's hitting shots, the offense runs smoother and morale is increased. When he's out or off, the Warriors struggle. This isn't up for debate. You can't look at now 30-1 and simply say "Nope." because you don't like Skip Bayless. The messenger doesn't make a fact untrue.*


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Draymond should be called Dracarys because he torched the Blazers tonight.

KD who? The Warriors have not lost since he went down, including 2 games on the road. They are making a damned good case for not needing him. The Blazers might eek out a win in game 4 but this will be over in 5. The Warriors are headed back to the finals.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

No problem for the above post, @BOSS of Bel-Air;
@Arya Dark; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @deepelemblues; @Chrome; @Joff;

What a win! What a win! Down 13 points at the half, the Golden State Warriors seemed to be in trouble up at the Moda Center. 

Half a game does not cut it, however! The Portland Trail Blazers scored 66 points in the first half... In their building, with what should be a case where their backs are pressed up against the wall... They scored 33 points. In a half. That is 33 points in 24 minutes. They went from shooting 22/46 in the first half to 12/39 in the second. From a team +13 to a team -24. They led the Golden State Warriors 66-53 at halftime... They had, at one point, an 18-point lead. 

As Draymond Green, who is singularly willing the Warriors to stay in these games when they are down significantly in the score, "A 13-point lead is a two-minute run for us." The Warriors display zero concern, but they remain focused. And Green, who compiled a mind-boggling, sensational triple double tonight with 20 points, 13 rebounds and 12 assists with 4 steals and 1 block. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129959230797099014
The Splash Brothers, Steph Curry and Klay Thompson, outscored the Trail Blazers 41-37 in the third quarter of Game 2 and Game 3 if you combine them. :lol The Warriors outscored the Blazers 29-13 in the third quarter tonight. :banderas

Curry also had 6 rebounds and 3 assists. His Splash Brother Thompson had 19 points, 8/20 from the field, 1/5 from three-point range, and 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals and 2 blocks. Not the best game from Thompson offensively but his defense was largely splendid, especially when the team's collective intensity picked up in the second half.

This is the first time in his playoff career that Curry has scored 35 points or more (36 tonight) in three consecutive games. :banderas :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129958583544811520
Green, however, was the true star of this game, just... Did I mention that he singularly kept the team in this contest even when things were looking their bleakest? That he and Curry pushed this game out of reach? 

And let us give some love to the bench, which performed admirably. Alfonzo McKinnie with a team-best +24, 3 offensive rebounds out of 9 rebounds, 5 points with a _massive_, likely-game-sealing corner 3-pointer off of excellent Warriors carousel-like ball movement. Quinn Cook with the hesi, that is a highlight. Kevon Looney was superlative in every way imaginable. Jordan Bell with good minutes, a +10 in his 15 minutes. Laughed at the blown dunk in a way, and laughed just as much when he dunked one properly with two hands. 6 points, 2 rebounds and 2 assists for Bell. That Bell block on Zach Collins late in the third quarter was exquisite, and Andrew Bogut jumped out of his seat on the bench in appreciation. Shaun Livingston with some big buckets; 6 points and was a +4. Jonas Jerebko was solid. His little pump-fake beyond the three-point line leading to a fly-by and a step-in for a midrange jumper is funny to see over and over in these playoffs. Andrew Bogut was... there. Damian Jones was there... and started the game... because Steve Kerr is overdoing his self-medication with marijuana... and Jones committed 3 fouls in about 3 minutes. Oh well, not every experiment is a smashing success. Then again, obviously three-dimensional chess from Kerr. Jones starting helped give the Blazers a lead to begin the game and clearly that motivated the Warriors to try due to the considerable challenge. 

Only unfortunate mark on this game is Andre Iguodala going out with a lower leg injury, for which he will undergo an MRI tomorrow morning.

But, yeah... Draymond Green. He is... He is superlative. 

WARRIORS


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



DesolationRow said:


> No problem for the above post, @BOSS of Bel-Air;
> 
> @Arya Dark; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @deepelemblues; @Chrome; @Joff;
> 
> What a win! What a win! Down 13 points at the half, the Golden State Warriors seemed to be in trouble up at the Moda Center.
> 
> Half a game does not cut it, however! The Portland Trail Blazers scored 66 points in the first half... In their building, with what should be a case where their backs are pressed up against the wall... They scored 33 points. In a half. That is 33 points in 24 minutes. They went from shooting 22/46 in the first half to 12/39 in the second. From a team +13 to a team -24. They led the Golden State Warriors 66-53 at halftime... They had, at one point, an 18-point lead.
> 
> As Draymond Green, who is singularly willing the Warriors to stay in these games when they are down significantly in the score, "A 13-point lead is a two-minute run for us." The Warriors display zero concern, but they remain focused. And Green, who compiled a mind-boggling, sensational triple double tonight with 20 points, 13 rebounds and 12 assists with 4 steals and 1 block.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129959230797099014
> The Splash Brothers, Steph Curry and Klay Thompson, outscored the Trail Blazers 41-37 in the third quarter of Game 2 and Game 3 if you combine them. :lol The Warriors outscored the Blazers 29-13 in the third quarter tonight. :banderas
> 
> Curry also had 6 rebounds and 3 assists. His Splash Brother Thompson had 19 points, 8/20 from the field, 1/5 from three-point range, and 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals and 2 blocks. Not the best game from Thompson offensively but his defense was largely splendid, especially when the team's collective intensity picked up in the second half.
> 
> This is the first time in his playoff career that Curry has scored 35 points or more (36 tonight) in three consecutive games. :banderas :mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129958583544811520
> Green, however, was the true star of this game, just... Did I mention that he singularly kept the team in this contest even when things were looking their bleakest? That he and Curry pushed this game out of reach?
> 
> And let us give some love to the bench, which performed admirably. Alfonzo McKinnie with a team-best +24, 3 offensive rebounds out of 9 rebounds, 5 points with a _massive_, likely-game-sealing corner 3-pointer off of excellent Warriors carousel-like ball movement. Quinn Cook with the hesi, that is a highlight. Kevon Looney was superlative in every way imaginable. Jordan Bell with good minutes, a +10 in his 15 minutes. Laughed at the blown dunk in a way, and laughed just as much when he dunked one properly with two hands. 6 points, 2 rebounds and 2 assists for Bell. That Bell block on Zach Collins late in the third quarter was exquisite, and Andrew Bogut jumped out of his seat on the bench in appreciation. Shaun Livingston with some big buckets; 6 points and was a +4. Jonas Jerebko was solid. His little pump-fake beyond the three-point line leading to a fly-by and a step-in for a midrange jumper is funny to see over and over in these playoffs. Andrew Bogut was... there. Damian Jones was there... and started the game... because Steve Kerr is overdoing his self-medication with marijuana... and Jones committed 3 fouls in about 3 minutes. Oh well, not every experiment is a smashing success. Then again, obviously three-dimensional chess from Kerr. Jones starting helped give the Blazers a lead to begin the game and clearly that motivated the Warriors to try due to the considerable challenge.
> 
> Only unfortunate mark on this game is Andre Iguodala going out with a lower leg injury, for which he will undergo an MRI tomorrow morning.
> 
> But, yeah... Draymond Green. He is... He is superlative.
> 
> WARRIORS


Draymond with a triple double... _through 3 quarters._


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Skip is right. KD's injury is the best thing that could have happened to wake this team up, return Steph to MVP form, and make Klay Thompson great again. There's no coincidence that Klay was visibly unhappy and couldn't hit the broadside of a barn before KD went out. He has had the worst shooting year of his career because he's always out of rhythm as the third option. When he's, at worst, the second option or Steph is benched, he becomes the lethal assassin we've all watched over the years. Stephen A said the Warriors have been advised by multiple officials, even those from different teams, to keep the Splash Brothers together and treat KD as a lost cause.


The team were too reliant on KD's iso brilliance somehow means KD makes the team worse? Klay was the one that said KD is their best player. When has him been visibly unhappy due to KD being on the same team? He has always been streaky during the start of seasons. Maybe he has been worse off this year due to a 4 year runs to the finals instead of being out of rhythm? Klay always get his shots at the start of the fourth anyway. And when he gets hot, KD defers to him too. You can make a better case that KD slows the game down for GSW affecting Klay rather than being the third option behind KD and Steph because Klay gets his shots either way.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Except my stance for the last two years has been Steph Curry is more important to the Warriors than Durant. Look at the records without Durant vs without Curry. No, Draymond, only an idiot would ignore actual facts.*


Except a few others in here were saying Warriors are a better team without KD. I've also been saying Curry is more important than Durant to how GSW play. What Draymond is saying their floor is higher with KD on the team. This Portland series showed exactly that. The bench had to shoot lights out even against a Portland team with poor guard defence for them to grind out 2 of the 3 wins. It isn't sustainable.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Thank you for posting this Deso. Some people in this thread are so quick to denounce anything Stephen A and Skip say that they refuse to acknowledge the facts and use rational thought. KD has NEVER been the driving force of the Warriors in spite of being the best player. The two are not mutually exclusive. The team lives and dies by Steph Curry. When he's hitting shots, the offense runs smoother and morale is increased. When he's out or off, the Warriors struggle. This isn't up for debate. You can't look at now 30-1 and simply say "Nope." because you don't like Skip Bayless. The messenger doesn't make a fact untrue.*


You staning for Stephen A is funny. I denounce the hot take that the Warriors are better off without KD. I simply used two of the most high profile hot take artists in the NBA as my example.

https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/bphapo/ryen_russillo_stephen_a_came_out_and_said_that/

Stephen A is shit.


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> The team were too reliant on KD's iso brilliance somehow means KD makes the team worse? Klay was the one that said KD is their best player. When has him been visibly unhappy due to KD being on the same team? He has always been streaky during the start of seasons. Maybe he has been worse off this year due to a 4 year runs to the finals instead of being out of rhythm? Klay always get his shots at the start of the fourth anyway. And when he gets hot, KD defers to him too. You can make a better case that KD slows the game down for GSW affecting Klay rather than being the third option behind KD and Steph because Klay gets his shots either way.
> 
> Except a few others in here were saying Warriors are a better team without KD. I've also been saying Curry is more important than Durant to how GSW play. What Draymond is saying their floor is higher with KD on the team. This Portland series showed exactly that. The bench had to shoot lights out even against a Portland team with poor guard defence for them to grind out 2 of the 3 wins. It isn't sustainable.
> 
> You staning for Stephen A is funny. I denounce the hot take that the Warriors are better off without KD. I simply used two of the most high profile hot take artists in the NBA as my example.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/bphapo/ryen_russillo_stephen_a_came_out_and_said_that/
> 
> Stephen A is shit.


5-0 with 2 road wins since KD has been out.

:sip


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

I just hope all this leads to KD leaving. :drose


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

^ And returns to OKC :drose


KD can take a long walk off a short [ier if he goes to NYK. Fuck players leaving for bigger "markets"


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

As if KD wants to play with Westbrick again LUL

Also if KD wants to be the star player of a team, I don't understand him going to NY where the rumours are of another super team with him, Kyrie, and AD? Anyways, those are purely rumours, I don't see that team forming.

Imagine Drake convincing KD to come to the Raptors.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

KD and Kawhi to the Clippers maybe?


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

I see GSW is going to sweep the trash out again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> The team were too reliant on KD's iso brilliance somehow means KD makes the team worse? Klay was the one that said KD is their best player. When has him been visibly unhappy due to KD being on the same team? He has always been streaky during the start of seasons. Maybe he has been worse off this year due to a 4 year runs to the finals instead of being out of rhythm? Klay always get his shots at the start of the fourth anyway. And when he gets hot, KD defers to him too. You can make a better case that KD slows the game down for GSW affecting Klay rather than being the third option behind KD and Steph because Klay gets his shots either way.
> 
> Except a few others in here were saying Warriors are a better team without KD. I've also been saying Curry is more important than Durant to how GSW play. What Draymond is saying their floor is higher with KD on the team. This Portland series showed exactly that. The bench had to shoot lights out even against a Portland team with poor guard defence for them to grind out 2 of the 3 wins. It isn't sustainable.
> 
> You staning for Stephen A is funny. I denounce the hot take that the Warriors are better off without KD. I simply used two of the most high profile hot take artists in the NBA as my example.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/bphapo/ryen_russillo_stephen_a_came_out_and_said_that/
> 
> Stephen A is shit.


*30-1 is not sustainable guys. The Warriors' 50% win record without Steph proves KD is more important. Wait, what?*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Tater said:


> Draymond with a triple double... _through 3 quarters._


Looking over my post for about thirty seconds before submitting it last night/this morning I realized how disappointed I was in _something_ on my part, some point I was failing to stress.

You have nailed it! :cheer :cheer :cheer :lol :dray :dray :dray 

Also: that :klay BLOCK on Evan Turner following Turner's steal from :curry late in the fourth quarter! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Sad to see the Trail Blazers, who have been such splendid overachievers and a Cinderella team in this playoffs tournament, ostensibly find themselves spiritually defeated. Almost felt bad for them. :mj2


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

damn. The Raptors really needed to win that in regulation.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

The Bucks played their D- game and the Raptors needed 2 overtimes to squeak out a win against them.


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Making It Rain said:


> The Bucks played their D- game and the Raptors needed 2 overtimes to squeak out a win against them.


My thoughts exactly. The Bucks played like shit and the Raptors could barely beat them at home. I would not be surprised if this series wraps up in 5.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

*Magic Johnson gave First Take the exclusive on why he left the Lakers. It turns out Stephen A's sources were right all year. Rob Palinka constantly talked shit about him not working hard enough and never being in the office, Magic wanted to fire Luke Walton for months but Jeanie Buss kept changing her mind repeatedly and eventually gave him a hard no, and he just couldn't deal with the promises of power being broken and constant slander on his name.*

BxsQDKYHhht


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Making It Rain said:


> The Bucks played their D- game and the Raptors needed 2 overtimes to squeak out a win against them.


Yeh that was not a pretty performance by the Bucks, and if that 3 goes in at the end of regulation by Middleton the Buck probably win in Regulation.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> I guess I wasn't clear. Barnes was way below his average in that series. If only Barnes hit near his average, or even just below the league average, the injuries and suspensions would not be a factor that cost them that series after being 3-1 up. Why doesn't this argument work? Especially when many of those shots were uncontested?


Because he's not their main player. He never was. Golden State dominating Cleveland in the first two games wasn't due to his contributions. Hell, in the game where they had their biggest blowout win of the series, Barnes scored 5 points while playing 35 minutes. In the very next game where Golden State got blown out by 30 points, Barnes had his best game of the series. The Warriors winning was never dependent on whether or not Barnes could contribute. He was the least valuable starter on the team, and was only starting in the first place due to Kerr wanting Iggy to come off the bench. His struggles in the series were notable, but not a determining factor in whether or not Golden State would win the series.

In a list of many, many reasons as to why Golden State lost the finals that year (because as I said before, this was just one of those situations where a lot of circumstances occurred that allowed Cleveland to make the historic comeback), Barnes struggling from the field is at the bottom of the list. The main reason is without question Draymond being suspended in game 5. But if we decide not to count that, you still have the matter of Bogut's injury, Iggy playing hurt and not being able to stop LeBron from going on a rampage in those final three games, Curry consistently struggling and key players on the Cavaliers stepping up when they needed to. 



FriedTofu said:


> If you believe this, then why has almost everyone lamented that KD joining the Warriors created a super duper team that is unbeatable?


Because of this new thing people are doing called watching the games and looking at stats and taking context into account. 



FriedTofu said:


> It was more of making it easier for the splash bros by freeing up the splash bros during their cuts. Either way, Green has been missing wide open shots with or without Durant.


Right but this is Green we're talking about, not the Splash bros.

And yes, he's been missing open shots with or without Durant. That's exactly my point. He's lost his ability to consistently be a threat from the outside like he was before because when Durant joined, Green's role on offense was reduced dramatically. It's hard to maintain that when you aren't shooting from there consistently. You're gonna tell me that after three straight seasons of Green continuing to improve from a shooting standpoint, his shot falling off the map isn't due to Durant coming in and reducing his role dramatically? I don't buy that.



FriedTofu said:


> I am arguing Durant makes them a better team. I am arguing the 73 win season shooting of Green was an outlier. Why are players shooting below league average KD's fault? Or the lack of shooters KD's fault? Did we forget they resorted to getting Nick Young last season?


Is this a serious argument? Again, when you have a guy like Durant join a team like this, everyone else will usually suffer in some form or fashion. You think Kevin Love lost all of his talent when he went to the Cavaliers? No. His role was just reduced. That's going to happen. If you shoot less and not as consistently, your FG% will usually drop. Why do you think Paul George played significantly better this season (not saying Kevin Durant is Carmelo Anthony)? 



FriedTofu said:


> Warriors won all those games when Luke was Coach too. Again, if the system is so unbeatable, why are fans of other teams crying over how unfair it is to have Durant on the team while 2 years back they were saying how lucky Warriors were due to injuries on the other teams?


Because of course it's unfair that a team that good gets someone like Durant. Everyone is going to make this claim. People want someone like Durant to go to somewhere where he's actually needed. This idea that Golden State ever needed Durant on their team is laughable. I don't know why there are people out there who continue to claim it.

And just because it made them worse doesn't mean they become a bad team or anything. They are still a legitimately great team.

And by two years ago, do you mean 2015? The year where Steph and Draymond weren't the players they were the following year? Yeah, there's a reason for that. At that point, they WERE beatable. And I've gone on record many times stating that Cleveland would have beaten them that year if they were healthy.

The only team that ever stood a chance against the fully healthy Warriors in 2016 were the Thunder, and that was only because of how well they matched up against them. Once they lost Durant, no team, including the Cavaliers, ever stood a realistic chance of beating Golden State. Even if the Warriors weren't the team they were in 2016, they were still on another level compared to the rest of the teams in the league. 



FriedTofu said:


> Wonder if you have argued around here that one of those earlier Cavs team would have beaten the earlier GSW teams if completely healthy?


See above. The 2015 Cavaliers was the best Cleveland team LeBron would ever play on in his career. That was the one and only time he had a legitimately great coach. Irving and Love at the end of the season had a clear understanding of their roles and were playing great. JR and Delly were playing out of their minds. They had a legitimately good bench. 

And one thing that deserves its own little paragraph, Mozgov was basically unconscious once he joined the Cavs. He wasn't an elite shot blocker by any means, but his length and the fact that he would just go straight up rather than swipe at defenders made him an annoying center to drive at in the paint. And his mobility along with the fact that he had a mid range game made him a surprisingly dangerous offensive threat for Cleveland. Once he joined the Cavaliers, they became significantly better almost immediately. When he had his injury in the off season and missed training camp, he was never the same again and basically became a bench warmer for the Cavs. 

The 2015 Warriors were without question a great team, but they were beatable. They were still a little inexperienced and you could tell by how they played in the playoffs and finals that year that they were some major cracks within the foundation that could be (and in the finals series were) exploited. 

The thing about the Warriors in 2016 was that due to the development of Draymond's game, as well as just the overall style of the team and personal, they were a match up problem for Cleveland as well as many other teams. That wasn't the case yet in 2015. Draymond wasn't a primary ball handler. Steph didn't have the green light he had in 2016 to fire from basically anywhere he wanted. He was still at least guard-able. In 2015, Cleveland actually DID match up well against Golden State. Irving and Smith were a legitimate problem for Curry and Thompson to handle defensively. Iggy can only do so much against LeBron (and no, I'm not ignoring the 2015 finals. Again, this is where context comes into play). And Cleveland's rebounding, even without Kevin, was a huge problem for Golden State and one of the main reasons Cleveland was able to hang around in the finals despite being extremely short handed (and also one of the main reasons they won the finals in 2016). 

So yeah, the Warriors absolutely would have lost in 2015 had the Cavaliers been healthy. I have no doubt in my mind about that. But I hold the same standard to the 2016 season. If Draymond wasn't suspended, Warriors would have won. If Bogut hadn't gotten hurt, the Warriors would have won. Either way, in both scenarios, the teams come out 1-1 against each other before Durant comes into the fray. But then again, if the roles were reversed and Golden State won in 2016 instead of 2015, I doubt Durant would join the Warriors at that point.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Portland had their chances to win some games in this series. But the writing on the wall for this series was obviously early.


----------



## The3

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Why tf did the #RipCity Dj start playing “Lose Yourself”.


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

I'm shocked that in all the thousands upon thousands of NBA playoffs games that have been played that this is the first time teammates have had a triple double in the same game. Seems like it's something that would have happened before.

What I'm not shocked by is who done it. Steph and Draymond, playing lights out. Looney had a fantastic double double game to go with it.

Boogie, out. KD, out. _Iggy_, out. Warriors win. :mark:


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *30-1 is not sustainable guys. The Warriors' 50% win record without Steph proves KD is more important. Wait, what?*


My point was KD makes the team better than the team is without KD. Not KD is more important than Steph to how the Warriors play. 

Hey small ball dominates the playoffs but even GSW plays with bigs in the regular season. Why? Because it isn't sustainable. That was what I meant. Similarly you can't expect role players to keep shooting near perfect.

Oh Klay shot 7-21 without KD. Is it because he is upset at KD again?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Just finished watching the game, kinda delayed here and wow they're back in the NBA Finals. No KD, Iggy, Boogie and they won. Not sure how they'd do against either the Bucks or Raptors with their current lineup as it is now. Looking forward to the ECF tomorrow.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> Because he's not their main player. He never was. Golden State dominating Cleveland in the first two games wasn't due to his contributions. Hell, in the game where they had their biggest blowout win of the series, Barnes scored 5 points while playing 35 minutes. In the very next game where Golden State got blown out by 30 points, Barnes had his best game of the series. The Warriors winning was never dependent on whether or not Barnes could contribute. He was the least valuable starter on the team, and was only starting in the first place due to Kerr wanting Iggy to come off the bench. His struggles in the series were notable, but not a determining factor in whether or not Golden State would win the series.


Are you saying one can win important games with one starter not contributing? Have you not seen the playoffs in recent seasons?



> In a list of many, many reasons as to why Golden State lost the finals that year (because as I said before, this was just one of those situations where a lot of circumstances occurred that allowed Cleveland to make the historic comeback), Barnes struggling from the field is at the bottom of the list. The main reason is without question Draymond being suspended in game 5. But if we decide not to count that, you still have the matter of Bogut's injury, Iggy playing hurt and not being able to stop LeBron from going on a rampage in those final three games, Curry consistently struggling and key players on the Cavaliers stepping up when they needed to.


If the star player is struggling due to the game plan by the other team, shouldn't it be the time for role players to step up and hit open shots? It is a team game after all. I don't think it is unreasonable to ask the guy that is open to hit at least league average rate for all types of shots when wide open. Warriors have such a small margin for error, and Barnes playing that badly as the 4th option was it.





> Because of this new thing people are doing called watching the games and looking at stats and taking context into account.


Your point is Warriors are better without KD. So wouldn't more people be happier KD is on this team to make them weaker and therefore in theory easier to beat?





> Right but this is Green we're talking about, not the Splash bros.
> 
> And yes, he's been missing open shots with or without Durant. That's exactly my point. He's lost his ability to consistently be a threat from the outside like he was before because when Durant joined, Green's role on offense was reduced dramatically. It's hard to maintain that when you aren't shooting from there consistently. You're gonna tell me that after three straight seasons of Green continuing to improve from a shooting standpoint, his shot falling off the map isn't due to Durant coming in and reducing his role dramatically? I don't buy that.


The hard screens makes the actions a lot smoother though.

Green's 3 point attempts per game the 2 seasons after Durant joined was roughly similar. It nosedived this year because even a wide open 3 is a bad shot for the team. He was shooting 33%, before the 73 wins season where he shot close to 38.8% and has fallen to around or below 30% since. Which is easier to buy? Green had that one outlier season shooting the 3 or Durant's presence made him shoot closer to his average besides that 73 wins season?





> Is this a serious argument? Again, when you have a guy like Durant join a team like this, everyone else will usually suffer in some form or fashion. You think Kevin Love lost all of his talent when he went to the Cavaliers? No. His role was just reduced. That's going to happen. If you shoot less and not as consistently, your FG% will usually drop. Why do you think Paul George played significantly better this season (not saying Kevin Durant is Carmelo Anthony)?


When Love's role was reduced, did it make the Cavs team better? Are you saying Lebron makes 3 point shooters % drop too because he reduces everyone's role? I'm talking about players outside of the all stars on GSW shooting badly. These players seldom get that many touches on any team. Even before KD, the bench mob played with Klay going Kobe at the start of the 4th too, so it isn't like they were getting many more touches.





> Because of course it's unfair that a team that good gets someone like Durant. Everyone is going to make this claim. People want someone like Durant to go to somewhere where he's actually needed. This idea that Golden State ever needed Durant on their team is laughable. I don't know why there are people out there who continue to claim it.
> 
> And just because it made them worse doesn't mean they become a bad team or anything. They are still a legitimately great team.
> 
> And by two years ago, do you mean 2015? The year where Steph and Draymond weren't the players they were the following year? Yeah, there's a reason for that. At that point, they WERE beatable. And I've gone on record many times stating that Cleveland would have beaten them that year if they were healthy.


But you are claiming Durant made them a less good team. So in theory that makes them easier to beat than a team without KD. They needed KD because they had no one to match up to elite wing players offensively.





> The only team that ever stood a chance against the fully healthy Warriors in 2016 were the Thunder, and that was only because of how well they matched up against them. Once they lost Durant, no team, including the Cavaliers, ever stood a realistic chance of beating Golden State. Even if the Warriors weren't the team they were in 2016, they were still on another level compared to the rest of the teams in the league.


That 2016 Warriors team lost in the finals?





> See above. The 2015 Cavaliers was the best Cleveland team LeBron would ever play on in his career. That was the one and only time he had a legitimately great coach. Irving and Love at the end of the season had a clear understanding of their roles and were playing great. JR and Delly were playing out of their minds. They had a legitimately good bench.
> 
> And one thing that deserves its own little paragraph, Mozgov was basically unconscious once he joined the Cavs. He wasn't an elite shot blocker by any means, but his length and the fact that he would just go straight up rather than swipe at defenders made him an annoying center to drive at in the paint. And his mobility along with the fact that he had a mid range game made him a surprisingly dangerous offensive threat for Cleveland. Once he joined the Cavaliers, they became significantly better almost immediately. When he had his injury in the off season and missed training camp, he was never the same again and basically became a bench warmer for the Cavs.
> 
> The 2015 Warriors were without question a great team, but they were beatable. They were still a little inexperienced and you could tell by how they played in the playoffs and finals that year that they were some major cracks within the foundation that could be (and in the finals series were) exploited.
> 
> The thing about the Warriors in 2016 was that due to the development of Draymond's game, as well as just the overall style of the team and personal, they were a match up problem for Cleveland as well as many other teams. That wasn't the case yet in 2015. Draymond wasn't a primary ball handler. Steph didn't have the green light he had in 2016 to fire from basically anywhere he wanted. He was still at least guard-able. In 2015, Cleveland actually DID match up well against Golden State. Irving and Smith were a legitimate problem for Curry and Thompson to handle defensively. Iggy can only do so much against LeBron (and no, I'm not ignoring the 2015 finals. Again, this is where context comes into play). And Cleveland's rebounding, even without Kevin, was a huge problem for Golden State and one of the main reasons Cleveland was able to hang around in the finals despite being extremely short handed (and also one of the main reasons they won the finals in 2016).
> 
> So yeah, the Warriors absolutely would have lost in 2015 had the Cavaliers been healthy. I have no doubt in my mind about that. But I hold the same standard to the 2016 season. If Draymond wasn't suspended, Warriors would have won. If Bogut hadn't gotten hurt, the Warriors would have won. Either way, in both scenarios, the teams come out 1-1 against each other before Durant comes into the fray. But then again, if the roles were reversed and Golden State won in 2016 instead of 2015, I doubt Durant would join the Warriors at that point.


If rebounding was an issue for the 2015 Warriors against the bigger Cavs, wouldn't it still be an issue in 2017 or even 2016?

Would the 2016 Warriors retread beat a healthy Cav team the next year with an open Barnes and without Durant? Bear in mind this was one of Cav's most dominant playoff runs offensively after a mediocre regular season.

Warriors core were not as good as before, so they were beatable. After 2016 they somehow have become so good due to internal development that a player like KD makes them weaker as a team. I find that hard to buy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> My point was KD makes the team better than the team is without KD. Not KD is more important than Steph to how the Warriors play.
> 
> Hey small ball dominates the playoffs but even GSW plays with bigs in the regular season. Why? Because it isn't sustainable. That was what I meant. Similarly you can't expect role players to keep shooting near perfect.
> 
> Oh Klay shot 7-21 without KD. Is it because he is upset at KD again?


*KD does not make the team better. The team makes it easier for KD to pop off because they have so many threats. The Warriors do not need KD as much as he needed them to win 2 titles. Arguing with a 31-1 record is baffling.*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Great, now we're gonna have a week off between the end of both conference finals and the start of the faux finals next week. Will be surprised if the Bucks can win 2 games.


----------



## The3

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129583117616996359


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> Are you saying one can win important games with one starter not contributing? Have you not seen the playoffs in recent seasons?


I could care less what was happening in recent seasons. The Warriors were doing it with barely any contributions being made from Harrison Barnes. This isn't disputable. 



FriedTofu said:


> If the star player is struggling due to the game plan by the other team, shouldn't it be the time for role players to step up and hit open shots? It is a team game after all. I don't think it is unreasonable to ask the guy that is open to hit at least league average rate for all types of shots when wide open. Warriors have such a small margin for error, and Barnes playing that badly as the 4th option was it.


So because of this logic, the fourth option is to blame for the teams losses, not the star player struggling? Do you understand how baffling that logic is? 



FriedTofu said:


> Your point is Warriors are better without KD. So wouldn't more people be happier KD is on this team to make them weaker and therefore in theory easier to beat?


No, because it came at the expense of the only team with any realistic chance of beating them losing their best player. It's not just the fact that the Warriros got Durant. And how Durant would fit into the Warriors offense was a popular topic at the time of him joining the team. Not everyone thought the fit would work out. 



FriedTofu said:


> The hard screens makes the actions a lot smoother though.


Do you even watch the Warriors play? Serious question. 



FriedTofu said:


> Green's 3 point attempts per game the 2 seasons after Durant joined was roughly similar. It nosedived this year because even a wide open 3 is a bad shot for the team. He was shooting 33%, before the 73 wins season where he shot close to 38.8% and has fallen to around or below 30% since. Which is easier to buy? Green had that one outlier season shooting the 3 or Durant's presence made him shoot closer to his average besides that 73 wins season?


The latter, easily, because that's usually what happens in basketball. 

And it's not a matter of buying into it. That's literally what happened. 



FriedTofu said:


> When Love's role was reduced, did it make the Cavs team better? Are you saying Lebron makes 3 point shooters % drop too because he reduces everyone's role?


It's pretty obvious that's not what I'm saying. Don't ask stupid questions. 



FriedTofu said:


> I'm talking about players outside of the all stars on GSW shooting badly. These players seldom get that many touches on any team. Even before KD, the bench mob played with Klay going Kobe at the start of the 4th too, so it isn't like they were getting many more touches.


If you think 3 point percentage is the only thing I'm talking about in regards to the players "playing worse", then I don't even know why I'm continuing discussing this with you. 



FriedTofu said:


> But you are claiming Durant made them a less good team. So in theory that makes them easier to beat than a team without KD. They needed KD because they had no one to match up to elite wing players offensively.


They didn't need anyone to match up to elite wing players offensively. That wasn't their main issue. Again, they lost key players to suspension and injury, before that they were dominating their opposition. They never needed KD. 



FriedTofu said:


> That 2016 Warriors team lost in the finals?


Yes, that Warriors team. That Warriors team that, as I have mentioned many times now, lost key players in key games and had star players playing injured.



FriedTofu said:


> If rebounding was an issue for the 2015 Warriors against the bigger Cavs, wouldn't it still be an issue in 2017 or even 2016?


Read my post again. I already said that rebounding was also an issue in 2016 and one of the main reasons the Cavaliers were able to beat them. In regards to your question regarding 2017, no. They had McGee and Zaza as well as a few other actual bench options for their bigs. They weren't depleted in that regard like they were in 2015-2016. 



FriedTofu said:


> Would the 2016 Warriors retread beat a healthy Cav team the next year with an open Barnes and without Durant? Bear in mind this was one of Cav's most dominant playoff runs offensively after a mediocre regular season.


Yes, they absolutely would. I don't care if that was one of their most dominant playoff runs. They were a terrible defensive team and still would have matched up horribly against Golden State at this point.



FriedTofu said:


> Warriors core were not as good as before, so they were beatable. After 2016 they somehow have become so good due to internal development that a player like KD makes them weaker as a team. I find that hard to buy.


Then apparently you haven't watched basketball for very long. Internal development is literally the core aspect of any team becoming a championship contender.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Raptors!!!

I still wasn't convinced after game 3 that this would be a series, but after tonight's game we definitely have a series. Could go either way.


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

I definitely did not see tonight coming based on the first 3 games. Looks like Toronto is going to make this a series after all.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Raptors are a legitimately great team built perfectly around their top stars strengths, just like Milwaukee. It was a toss up from the start and that's not changing.

If I had to pick now, I'd say the Bucks are still coming out on top. But this wasn't going to be over in five games or anything of the sort. I'd be shocked if this didn't go to the seventh game.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *KD does not make the team better. The team makes it easier for KD to pop off because they have so many threats. The Warriors do not need KD as much as he needed them to win 2 titles. Arguing with a 31-1 record is baffling.*


KD makes the team better. The spacing by Klay and Curry makes KD better. Warriors do not need him to be contenders, but that doesn't mean KD doesn't make them better. The warriors are relying on a 35 years old Andre Iguodala to guard the opposing best wings for almost all the minutes without KD. Two way wings are hard to get. Just ask the Rockets.

Curry is what makes the Warriors go. He is the system. Any combinations of players without him suffer massively while even him with role players is still a very good team because Curry alone can bring the spacing most modern NBA offence require from multiple positions. Even if that is the case, passing to a KD is not the same as passing to a Omar Casspi or Jonas Jerebko. That's not even including the defensive side of things.

KD and Russ was 3-1 up on the 73 wins Warriors team with almost no spacing of the modern NBA on that Thunder team. We'll see if Warriors are indeed better off without KD if he leaves after this season. Until then, I just do not understand this slander from supposed fellow fans of the team on one of their stars. Unless I am mistaken and you aren't a fan of the Warriors.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> I could care less what was happening in recent seasons. The Warriors were doing it with barely any contributions being made from Harrison Barnes. This isn't disputable.


You said the team missing Bogut that played less minutes is a factor to why they lost the finals, yet a Barnes that played more minutes playing poorly is not?



> So because of this logic, the fourth option is to blame for the teams losses, not the star player struggling? Do you understand how baffling that logic is?


 The logic is missing wide open easy shots is to blame for losing. Stars or role players alike.



> No, because it came at the expense of the only team with any realistic chance of beating them losing their best player. It's not just the fact that the Warriros got Durant. And how Durant would fit into the Warriors offense was a popular topic at the time of him joining the team. Not everyone thought the fit would work out.


You are claiming this Warriors team are better without KD. Logically from this, fans of other teams should be happy KD is on this team to make them easier to beat. KD being on GSW does not mean Rockets get KD to beat them though.



> Do you even watch the Warriors play? Serious question.


Yes and one reason the Warriors are less fun to watch with KD is because he can't set proper (or illegal) screens well enough. Still a better team with a varied offence with KD though.



> The latter, easily, because that's usually what happens in basketball.
> 
> And it's not a matter of buying into it. That's literally what happened.


Green literally shot an outlier during that season at rate of 39% and regressed closer to his career average. 

Marcus Smart just shot his best 3pt % this season at 36% with similar number of attempts. Do you expect him to maintain that percentage the next 2 seasons or move closer to his career average of 31%?



> It's pretty obvious that's not what I'm saying. Don't ask stupid questions.


How is that not? You are claiming Durant made Green a worse 3 point shooter. Why doesn't that apply to other ball dominant superstars then?



> If you think 3 point percentage is the only thing I'm talking about in regards to the players "playing worse", then I don't even know why I'm continuing discussing this with you.


I brought up the bad 3 points shooting of the team as a whole to highlight a weakness of this GSW team. Star players besides Curry needs the spacing in modern NBA offence to work because defenses in the playoffs are increasingly ignoring average to poor shooters to pack the paint or hard double. You are the one blaming Green's poor shooting on Durant.



> They didn't need anyone to match up to elite wing players offensively. That wasn't their main issue. Again, they lost key players to suspension and injury, before that they were dominating their opposition. They never needed KD.


Elite wings win championships more than any other positions in the modern era. The finals MVPs of the past decade, where the 3 point/small ball era really started taking off due to the Heatles, says otherwise.



> Yes, that Warriors team. That Warriors team that, as I have mentioned many times now, lost key players in key games and had star players playing injured.


You think Russ + KD with no shooting has a better shot than a Lebron led team against a KD-less GSW?



> Read my post again. I already said that rebounding was also an issue in 2016 and one of the main reasons the Cavaliers were able to beat them. In regards to your question regarding 2017, no. They had McGee and Zaza as well as a few other actual bench options for their bigs. They weren't depleted in that regard like they were in 2015-2016.


Zaza was a starter like Bogut though. You could argue McGee played better the the rest of the bigs the season prior. Or you could argue Durant was simply better than Barnes in that department so they didn't require a traditional big to play more minutes. Therefore, Durant makes this team better.




> Yes, they absolutely would. I don't care if that was one of their most dominant playoff runs. They were a terrible defensive team and still would have matched up horribly against Golden State at this point.


But they wouldn't need to care about 'non-contributing' Barnes being left open. 



> Then apparently you haven't watched basketball for very long. Internal development is literally the core aspect of any team becoming a championship contender.


What internal development did the 2015 Cav team when they vaulted into becoming contenders again? But that isn't even my point. I'm not saying internal development isn't important. I'm saying it is ridiculous to say they improved so much over one off season that adding KD is seen as a liability to the team. KD gives them another option when shots aren't falling, ergo, making them a more complete and better team. Not to mention running small ball with an actual 7 footer.

Would another elite wing like Kawhi, Lebron, Paul George or Jimmy Butler joining the GSW core instead of KD weaken them? That seems be the argument you are making.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Tater said:


> I definitely did not see tonight coming based on the first 3 games. Looks like Toronto is going to make this a series after all.


It could go 7 and it wouldn't be a series unless a team won on the other teams court.


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Stax Classic said:


> It could go 7 and it wouldn't be a series unless a team won on the other teams court.


I've always thought "it's not a series until a road team wins" to be one of the dumbest sayings ever. If the home team wins all 7 games, the series is over and it was never a series? Huh? A 7 game series is a helluva series. The Warriors just won 2 road games and it was much less of a series. Just sayin'.


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Stax Classic said:


> It could go 7 and it wouldn't be a series unless a team won on the other teams court.


Stupidest saying ever. Of course it's a series. It's 2-2.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Ayoze said:


> Stupidest saying ever. Of course it's a series. It's 2-2.


Honestlyyyy lmao, I guess if they both win at home and it's 3-3, then it's still not a series at that point either. unkout


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> You said the team missing Bogut that played less minutes is a factor to why they lost the finals, yet a Barnes that played more minutes playing poorly is not?


Bogut was their defensive anchor as well as their main screen setter. This allowed Curry and Thompson to start out games with more open looks and better shooting. This was one of the main staples of the Warriors offense. 



FriedTofu said:


> The logic is missing wide open easy shots is to blame for losing. Stars or role players alike.


And I am telling you, that is not the reason Golden State lost. It never would have mattered if he missed open shots if their team didn't go through the issues that it did. 



FriedTofu said:


> You are claiming this Warriors team are better without KD. Logically from this, fans of other teams should be happy KD is on this team to make them easier to beat. KD being on GSW does not mean Rockets get KD to beat them though.


Jesus christ.

I've already said this a million times. It didn't matter if Golden State got worse with Durant. The team that Durant was on was the only team capable of actually beating Golden State in the first place. I don't know how this is so hard for you to understand. 



FriedTofu said:


> Yes and one reason the Warriors are less fun to watch with KD is because he can't set proper (or illegal) screens well enough. Still a better team with a varied offence with KD though.


Literally every statistical measure says otherwise. 



FriedTofu said:


> Green literally shot an outlier during that season at rate of 39% and regressed closer to his career average.


You've said this numerous times already. It doesn't disprove the fact that this is literally what happened. I don't know how else to put it. Moving on. 



FriedTofu said:


> Marcus Smart just shot his best 3pt % this season at 36% with similar number of attempts. Do you expect him to maintain that percentage the next 2 seasons or move closer to his career average of 31%?


Don't know and don't care. It wouldn't disprove my argument either way. 



FriedTofu said:


> How is that not? You are claiming Durant made Green a worse 3 point shooter. Why doesn't that apply to other ball dominant superstars then?


Why on earth would that apply to LeBron, a guy who is known for being a pass first player? 



FriedTofu said:


> I brought up the bad 3 points shooting of the team as a whole to highlight a weakness of this GSW team. Star players besides Curry needs the spacing in modern NBA offence to work because defenses in the playoffs are increasingly ignoring average to poor shooters to pack the paint or hard double. You are the one blaming Green's poor shooting on Durant.


Did you just claim that Klay Thompson needs spacing to be effective on offense? 



FriedTofu said:


> Elite wings win championships more than any other positions in the modern era. The finals MVPs of the past decade, where the 3 point/small ball era really started taking off due to the Heatles, says otherwise.


And yet during the 90s when bigs were the hot commodity and the most important source of that style of play, it was the Chicago Bulls whose best player was a SG that dominated the NBA for the majority of that decade.

You can't keep ignoring context and just point to what's happening with other teams. It doesn't work like that. Not having an elite wing isn't what cost Golden State the championship in 2016. Everyone who watched the finals that year knows this (except for you, which makes sense since you clearly didn't). 



FriedTofu said:


> You think Russ + KD with no shooting has a better shot than a Lebron led team against a KD-less GSW?


It's not a matter of thinking. The Thunder played better against Golden State than the Cavaliers did that year when all teams were fully healthy. The Thunder were the only team that had Golden State on the brink of elimination while playing at their best.

The Thunder were a very tough and gritty team with a lot of rebounding and defensive versatility. Westbrook's style of play made life a living hell for Curry and Thompson. They had an actual bench that matched up very well against Golden State's small ball line-up. Serge Ibaka was a legitimate problem for Draymond Green since he was one of the few PF's capable of guarding him. Yes, they blew the 3-1 lead and Golden State came out on top. You can thank Klay Thompson and his game 6 heroics for that. Otherwise, without Klay going off like he did, the Thunder would have won the series. 



FriedTofu said:


> Zaza was a starter like Bogut though. You could argue McGee played better the the rest of the bigs the season prior. Or you could argue Durant was simply better than Barnes in that department so they didn't require a traditional big to play more minutes. Therefore, Durant makes this team better.


And yet Tristan Thompson made Cleveland a better team in 2015 when Love went out due to injury. Are you saying Tristan Thompson is a better player than Kevin Love? I guess Terry Rozier is a better player than Kyrie Irving, right? 



FriedTofu said:


> But they wouldn't need to care about 'non-contributing' Barnes being left open.


At that point it wouldn't matter. With how their defense played, Curry and Thompson would be getting consistently open looks too. 



FriedTofu said:


> What internal development did the 2015 Cav team when they vaulted into becoming contenders again?


Tristan Thompson became one of the most dominant offensive rebounders in the NBA. Delly went from being in the G-League to being an extremely reliable three and D PG who was also capable of running the offense. Both men were incredibly important pieces in the Cavs 2015 playoff run. And I don't need to go over with Kyrie Irving did. 



FriedTofu said:


> But that isn't even my point. I'm not saying internal development isn't important. I'm saying it is ridiculous to say they improved so much over one off season that adding KD is seen as a liability to the team. KD gives them another option when shots aren't falling, ergo, making them a more complete and better team. Not to mention running small ball with an actual 7 footer.


That isn't what I'm saying. That's never been my point. My point was always in regards to how they played and when KD came in, that all changed. They ran a specific system that was virtually unbeatable and they had to make changes just so they can bring KD in. They had to get rid of Bogut, they had to get rid of their depth. These were key aspects that made the Warriors a legitimate all time great team in 2016. It didn't matter what KD brought to the table. He was never going to give them Bogut's passing and interior defense. He was never going to give them their dominant bench. And regardless of the matter, guys like Iggy and Livingston were going to continue to regress and get worse. If this version of Golden State stayed together, it was never going to last. That doesn't mean they WEREN'T going to be a championship contender for years to come, but they obviously weren't going to win 70 games again. 

All Durant going to the Warriors did was confirm that their run of dominance was going to continue. It didn't make them better, it just kept them at the level they needed to be at to be able to stay there, because there was nothing else out there that could take them down with this. 



FriedTofu said:


> Would another elite wing like Kawhi, Lebron, Paul George or Jimmy Butler joining the GSW core instead of KD weaken them? That seems be the argument you are making.


Well lets see...

Kawhi: He'd make them better. His elite defense and willingness to defer to others would have put the Warriors on a level the likes of which we've never seen before.

LeBron: I'd say worse. His lack of defensive effort at this point in his career would make him a liability, and his ego as well as the fact that he would just take the most shots much like Durant would take away some of the greatness of the Warriors. But Curry and Thompson would probably thrive, as would Green, who would probably just become a regular shooter at this point. 

George: Better, once again due to his elite defense. 

Butler: Worse, easily. His lack of consistent shooting simply wouldn't fit as well with the Warriors, but his defense would make up for a lot of it. They'd still be an elite team and championship contender for sure.

If Durant was the elite two way player he was in 2017 and we were having this discussion at that point, my stance on the matter would be different.



Tater said:


> I've always thought "it's not a series until a road team wins" to be one of the dumbest sayings ever. If the home team wins all 7 games, the series is over and it was never a series? Huh?


If the home team wins all seven games then someone needs to be fired. How the hell does a series go beyond four if that team already won that many?

(Sarcasm btw)


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> It didn't matter if Golden State got worse with Durant. The team that Durant was on was the only team capable of actually beating Golden State in the first place.


Yep. Durant would have had to make GS MUCH worse to give the rest of the league a shot, something that simply can't happen with his talent despite the changes in team style and chemistry that he causes.



AlternateDemise said:


> George: Better, once again due to his elite defense.


This is the only one you listed that I disagree with. George just doesn't strike me as a clutch player; I know he's never played alongside the caliber of talent that GSW possesses, but it's tough to imagine him being at his best in big moments, stupid "Playoff P" self-anointments notwithstanding.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Strike Force said:


> This is the only one you listed that I disagree with. George just doesn't strike me as a clutch player; I know he's never played alongside the caliber of talent that GSW possesses, but it's tough to imagine him being at his best in big moments, stupid "Playoff P" self-anointments notwithstanding.


True, but the thing here is that if Paul George went to the Warriors, I'm not so sure that they'd defer to him due to his status as a player at that point. This was a career revival for him, before this, his status had diminished quite a bit. I wouldn't have been surprised at all if he had become just a third option for Golden State at that point. And if that were the case, I think they would absolutely be better with him. But his defense is what really puts them over the top.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> True, but the thing here is that if Paul George went to the Warriors, I'm not so sure that they'd defer to him due to his status as a player at that point. This was a career revival for him, before this, his status had diminished quite a bit. I wouldn't have been surprised at all if he had become just a third option for Golden State at that point. And if that were the case, I think they would absolutely be better with him. But his defense is what really puts them over the top.


Agreed that he would be a huge defensive upgrade, but joining GS would require George taking a _significant_ step into a secondary role on the offensive end. He took a preposterous 21 shots per game this year, behind only James Harden and Kemba Walker. Do you think he has it in him to be a glorified role player?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Warriors' owner 'confident' of keeping Thompson, Durant


> May 20, 2019; Portland, OR, USA; Golden State Warriors guard Klay Thompson (11) reaches for the ball against Portland Trail Blazers guard Damian Lillard (0) in the second half of game four of the Western conference finals of the 2019 NBA Playoffs at Moda Center. Mandatory Credit: Jaime Valdez-USA TODAY Sports
> Golden State Warriors owner Joe Lacob intends to re-sign Klay Thompson and Kevin Durant when they become unrestricted free agents this summer, even though Durant's agent said the superstar is undecided.
> 
> With the Warriors in the midst of a nine-day break before the NBA Finals as they await the winner of the Toronto Raptors-Milwaukee Bucks series, Lacob answered questions about the futures of Thompson, 29, and Durant, 30, from The Athletic.
> 
> "The season is still ongoing," Lacob responded. "We are not finished. I have no new ideas or data for you. We love Klay and KD and intend to attempt to re-sign them. Period. I am confident about BOTH of them.
> 
> "But it is their choice to do what is best for them. They have earned that right. Our goal is to keep our team together. We are pretty good."
> 
> Keeping Thompson and Durant - and signing forward Draymond Green to a contract extension - likely are the team's top priorities as they prepare to move into Chase Center in San Francisco next season.
> 
> It still isn't a certainty Durant will move across the bay with the Warriors. His name often has been linked with the New York Knicks, as well as a number of other teams.
> 
> His agent, Rich Kleiman, told the Wall Street Journal on Tuesday night that nothing is firm and that Durant is focused on returning from a strained right calf injury and helping the Warriors to their third straight NBA title.
> 
> "I'm waiting on Kevin. That's the truth," Kleiman said. "I think there's a feeling that this thing is like war games and everybody is playing chess years out.
> 
> "But when somebody gets to the level of basketball that he's at, you can't juggle focus like that. There's so many things he's juggling too. He's not scripting his future while he's playing the way he plays and practicing the way he's practicing."
> 
> --Field Level Media


Source: https://www.yahoo.com/sports/warriors-owner-confident-keeping-thompson-durant-172747892--nba.html


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

@Arya Dark; @Ace; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @deepelemblues; @Chrome; @Joff;



Tater said:


> I'm shocked that in all the thousands upon thousands of NBA playoffs games that have been played that this is the first time teammates have had a triple double in the same game. Seems like it's something that would have happened before.
> 
> What I'm not shocked by is who done it. Steph and Draymond, playing lights out. Looney had a fantastic double double game to go with it.
> 
> Boogie, out. KD, out. _Iggy_, out. Warriors win. :mark:


Precisely what I was thinking: it is rather surprising that in such a reasonably-large sample size that teammates have never compiled triple doubles along with one another in one game. And yet it was so. Until this week! :mark: :dray :chefcurry :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130690943793844224
(Feel a bit disgusted posting a Bleacher Report tweet, but alas...)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130683973003124736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130725448512561154
Down 17 points in Game 2; down 18 points in Game 3; down 17 points in Game 4. If I am not mistaken I believe this is the first time in many, many years a team has staged three 15-plus-point comebacks in a row. :mark: :cheer

(Could be wrong on that. So... if I am, I already warned that I may be. :lol)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130697784741572608
"..Don't worry about what goes on at the top of things..." Brutal... Yet honest. :kd3 No bad blood between these two teams in the least but it is a bit humorous that C.J. McCollum has spent so much time and wasting so much breath complaining about :kd3 and :boogie being on the WARRIORS and the Blazers are swept out without the services of either one of them in Blue and Gold. :curry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130685432272785410
Warriors with that Muhammad Ali rope-a-dope strategy all series. :banderas :lol 

Seriously, though, credit to Meyers Leonard making those shots, which was critical to putting the Warriors in such a hole in Game 4. The Rose Garden/Moda Center crowd enthusiastically cheering on, "MEY-ERS LEO-NARD" was terrific. :lol

The Blazers pushed the Warriors hard and that overtime was a thrilling contest.

The :klay defense, though... And speaking of which: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131259883045523456
Yay! :cheer :mark: :hb

Well-deserved, :klay ...Well-deserved. :clap

WARRIORS :chefcurry :dray :klay


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> KD makes the team better. The spacing by Klay and Curry makes KD better. Warriors do not need him to be contenders, but that doesn't mean KD doesn't make them better. The warriors are relying on a 35 years old Andre Iguodala to guard the opposing best wings for almost all the minutes without KD. Two way wings are hard to get. Just ask the Rockets.
> 
> Curry is what makes the Warriors go. He is the system. Any combinations of players without him suffer massively while even him with role players is still a very good team because Curry alone can bring the spacing most modern NBA offence require from multiple positions. Even if that is the case, passing to a KD is not the same as passing to a Omar Casspi or Jonas Jerebko. That's not even including the defensive side of things.
> 
> KD and Russ was 3-1 up on the 73 wins Warriors team with almost no spacing of the modern NBA on that Thunder team. We'll see if Warriors are indeed better off without KD if he leaves after this season. Until then, I just do not understand this slander from supposed fellow fans of the team on one of their stars. Unless I am mistaken and you aren't a fan of the Warriors.


*You do realize you are only making my point for me, right? I just said KD doesn't make the team better, the team makes KD better, and you responded by saying the spacing of Steph and Klay makes KD better. This does nothing to negate my argument.

Steph Curry actually makes THE TEAM better, as in everyone NOT named KD. KD's precense does not ENABLE anyone, as I've just proven with a downward trend in stats on the previous page. Steph without KD now and in the last 30 games they've won without him has produced superior stats across the board for everyone. 

This isn't slander. These are facts. I am tired of the notion that the Warriors need KD to be unstoppable when they've proven for YEARS to be unstoppable without him. *


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Strike Force said:


> Agreed that he would be a huge defensive upgrade, but joining GS would require George taking a _significant_ step into a secondary role on the offensive end. He took a preposterous 21 shots per game this year, behind only James Harden and Kemba Walker. Do you think he has it in him to be a glorified role player?


Paul George did it the year before when Carmelo was on the team. But I'll admit, there'd be a massive difference between George on the Thunder and George on the Warriors.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> *Paul George did it the year before when Carmelo was on the team*. But I'll admit, there'd be a massive difference between George on the Thunder and George on the Warriors.


Did he really, though? His numbers last year were closely in line with the year prior in Indiana when he was the clear #1 option, as well as his career marks. Sure, the kinds of shots he was taking were a little different, but he still needed to eat, and I question whether he would be satisfied on GS as there is no goddamn way they're letting George shoot 17-20 times per game.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Steph Curry actually makes THE TEAM better, as in everyone NOT named KD. KD's precense does not ENABLE anyone, as I've just proven with a downward trend in stats on the previous page. Steph without KD now and in the last 30 games they've won without him has produced superior stats across the board for everyone.


This is correct. Curry's an all-time great and yet people still somehow underrate him. Look at the Warriors' recent records:

With Curry and without Durant: 31-1
With Durant and without Curry: 24-23


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



AlternateDemise said:


> Bogut was their defensive anchor as well as their main screen setter. This allowed Curry and Thompson to start out games with more open looks and better shooting. This was one of the main staples of the Warriors offense.


12mins/ game player is more important factor than a 30mins/game player playing poorly. :lol




> And I am telling you, that is not the reason Golden State lost. It never would have mattered if he missed open shots if their team didn't go through the issues that it did.


So we give a pass to any players shooting badly when wide open now because 'it never would have mattered'?




> Jesus christ.
> 
> I've already said this a million times. It didn't matter if Golden State got worse with Durant. The team that Durant was on was the only team capable of actually beating Golden State in the first place. I don't know how this is so hard for you to understand.


Why is that? Rockets proved that is not the case the past 2 seasons. How is a team built around a player that supposedly makes the current GOAT team worse off any better than the Rockets or Cavs team?




> Literally every statistical measure says otherwise.


Net ratings says KD + Curry is better than Curry without KD.





> You've said this numerous times already. It doesn't disprove the fact that this is literally what happened. I don't know how else to put it. Moving on.
> 
> 
> Don't know and don't care. It wouldn't disprove my argument either way.


Your argument is Green is a worse off 3 point shooter because of Durant's presence. My point is Green is just around what is expected of a poor 3 point shooter and the season you are using as an example was an outlier.

Don't know and don't care sums up your argument pretty well.





> Why on earth would that apply to LeBron, a guy who is known for being a pass first player?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just claim that Klay Thompson needs spacing to be effective on offense?


Dodging the point again. If not Lebron, then how about Kawhi or Gianis or Harden or Westbrook. Pick one?

Also Klay is the one providing the spacing for the superstars in most offence but that's besides the point. And yes Klay benefits greatly from the spacing Curry provides. Prove me wrong.





> And yet during the 90s when bigs were the hot commodity and the most important source of that style of play, it was the Chicago Bulls whose best player was a SG that dominated the NBA for the majority of that decade.
> 
> You can't keep ignoring context and just point to what's happening with other teams. It doesn't work like that. Not having an elite wing isn't what cost Golden State the championship in 2016. Everyone who watched the finals that year knows this (except for you, which makes sense since you clearly didn't).


What context is that? Other than early 90's Portland and the Bulls, elite teams in the 90's were led by Robinson, Hakeem, Ewing, Malone, Barkley. Throw in young Shaq and Duncan too. Don't see how your 90's example prove anything? And the Knicks did give Jordan and the bulls hell of a fight during the 90's too. Maybe if the Knicks had an elite wing they could get pass them? :hmm

No doubt GSW don't need an elite wing to win it all, just a wing that can score better than Green with the ball to force teams to adjust. But having an elite wing is necessary against any team that is built around Lebron.




> It's not a matter of thinking. The Thunder played better against Golden State than the Cavaliers did that year when all teams were fully healthy. The Thunder were the only team that had Golden State on the brink of elimination while playing at their best.
> 
> The Thunder were a very tough and gritty team with a lot of rebounding and defensive versatility. Westbrook's style of play made life a living hell for Curry and Thompson. They had an actual bench that matched up very well against Golden State's small ball line-up. Serge Ibaka was a legitimate problem for Draymond Green since he was one of the few PF's capable of guarding him. Yes, they blew the 3-1 lead and Golden State came out on top. You can thank Klay Thompson and his game 6 heroics for that. Otherwise, without Klay going off like he did, the Thunder would have won the series.


One could argue when the Warriors started playing their best, the Thunder had no answer for 3 straight games. :shrug

Disagree on Westbrook style of play made it a living hell for Curry and Thompson. He gambles too much on defense and offensively takes bad shots when left open. Westbrook and Durant shot OKC out of the series imo. Not sure how that will change in future match-ups unless they were willing to change their style of play.



> And yet Tristan Thompson made Cleveland a better team in 2015 when Love went out due to injury. Are you saying Tristan Thompson is a better player than Kevin Love? I guess Terry Rozier is a better player than Kyrie Irving, right?


How did you get this argument? When did I argue that? Your point was GSW got better bigs on the bench to match up against the Cavs. My point was getting Durant means the team get to rely less on using those bigs for big minutes. What is the point you are trying to make here?





> At that point it wouldn't matter. With how their defense played, Curry and Thompson would be getting consistently open looks too.


But they would be sagging off of Barnes to double either of the splash bros. They couldn't leave Durant open except when they did due to poor transition defense.





> Tristan Thompson became one of the most dominant offensive rebounders in the NBA. Delly went from being in the G-League to being an extremely reliable three and D PG who was also capable of running the offense. Both men were incredibly important pieces in the Cavs 2015 playoff run. And I don't need to go over with Kyrie Irving did.


I think a dude called Lebron had more to do with how those players played. TT's offensive rebounding numbers were consistent with before Lebron rejoining the team. Delly was a backup that remained a backup caliber player to this day. I'm not saying internal development play no part in teams becoming good, I am saying you are overstating the importance of it. Surely one would argue the addition of Lebron and Kevin Love far outweighs any of this to make the Cavs a contender in 2015?




> That isn't what I'm saying. That's never been my point. My point was always in regards to how they played and when KD came in, that all changed. They ran a specific system that was virtually unbeatable and they had to make changes just so they can bring KD in. They had to get rid of Bogut, they had to get rid of their depth. These were key aspects that made the Warriors a legitimate all time great team in 2016. It didn't matter what KD brought to the table. He was never going to give them Bogut's passing and interior defense. He was never going to give them their dominant bench. And regardless of the matter, guys like Iggy and Livingston were going to continue to regress and get worse. If this version of Golden State stayed together, it was never going to last. That doesn't mean they WEREN'T going to be a championship contender for years to come, but they obviously weren't going to win 70 games again.
> 
> All Durant going to the Warriors did was confirm that their run of dominance was going to continue. It didn't make them better, it just kept them at the level they needed to be at to be able to stay there, because there was nothing else out there that could take them down with this.


The same Bogut that barely played in 2017 for Dallas and the Cavs? Depth on the Warriors team was going to be an issue with or without KD. Curry was being criminally underpaid on his old contract. And they had to give new deals to both Green and Klay. The choice was between giving the max to KD or Harrison Barnes.

Did Zaza provide anything that was less than what Bogut could have provided? Also like I said, with Durant on the team, they could play small ball even more due to his height.

Even if Ezeli was poor in the finals, he was part of the depth chart on that team and even he got paid during that crazy cap spike offseason too. Warriors simply lucked out with McGee for a back up C.





> Well lets see...
> 
> Kawhi: He'd make them better. His elite defense and willingness to defer to others would have put the Warriors on a level the likes of which we've never seen before.
> 
> LeBron: I'd say worse. His lack of defensive effort at this point in his career would make him a liability, and his ego as well as the fact that he would just take the most shots much like Durant would take away some of the greatness of the Warriors. But Curry and Thompson would probably thrive, as would Green, who would probably just become a regular shooter at this point.
> 
> George: Better, once again due to his elite defense.
> 
> Butler: Worse, easily. His lack of consistent shooting simply wouldn't fit as well with the Warriors, but his defense would make up for a lot of it. They'd still be an elite team and championship contender for sure.
> 
> If Durant was the elite two way player he was in 2017 and we were having this discussion at that point, my stance on the matter would be different.


Are you saying Durant is no longer an elite two way player in 2019? Wtf.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You do realize you are only making my point for me, right? I just said KD doesn't make the team better, the team makes KD better, and you responded by saying the spacing of Steph and Klay makes KD better. This does nothing to negate my argument.
> 
> Steph Curry actually makes THE TEAM better, as in everyone NOT named KD. KD's precense does not ENABLE anyone, as I've just proven with a downward trend in stats on the previous page. Steph without KD now and in the last 30 games they've won without him has produced superior stats across the board for everyone.
> 
> This isn't slander. These are facts. I am tired of the notion that the Warriors need KD to be unstoppable when they've proven for YEARS to be unstoppable without him. *


What? Spacing makes the star player better isn't something we disagree on. That isn't your point. Your point was Warriors are better off without KD. My point was KD makes the Warriors better but the lack of shooting besides the splash bros makes it harder for KD to carry the team like Curry can.

Just because Curry is the most important player for their style of play doesn't mean KD makes the team worse off. We'll see if KD leaves this off season if he is important or not, especially during the playoffs.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Leonard's free throws hit a max height of about 10 feet 6 inches.


----------



## Haza

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Guess we have a series now seeing as the home team lost???


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

TNT plugged AEW's Double or Nothing tonight and Marv said Jericho's name and butchered it hehe.

35-15 Bench vs Bench difference between The Raptors and Bucks tonight in Game 5, while Kawhi getting 35 points to lead them to a 3-2 Series lead liking it or not on my part. I saw alot of bad decision making from The Bucks tonight especially Giannis who to me needs to understand when you're down 7 or 8 points you don't force things set up a play and run it. At times he was just take the Ball run down the Court, and somehow make a right wrong decision with the ball. Giannis two Turnovers tonight lead to points for The Raptors and the last one especially came late, when mistakes mean double in Playoff time. Welp now The Bucks are backed into the corner, let's see how they respond in Game 6.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Saw that quick AEW plug. :lmao :lmao :lmao

It got people talking from where I was, people were asking me where Jericho was and that was it. Now they're asking me how to get access to that. :lmao 

The Bucks blew that game with all that turnovers they had. They gotta climb back on Game 6 if they want to keep their season alive.


----------



## Raye

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Freddy Van YEEEET, AH AHHHH. My man showing up BIG. FVV's wife the real MVP of this series.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Raye said:


> Freddy Van YEEEET, AH AHHHH. My man showing up BIG. FVV's wife the real MVP of this series.


Should have given birth sooner. Just kidding.

Guy finally found his shooting form these past two games after a horrid playoffs. Happy for him.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You do realize you are only making my point for me, right? I just said KD doesn't make the team better, the team makes KD better, and you responded by saying the spacing of Steph and Klay makes KD better. This does nothing to negate my argument.
> 
> Steph Curry actually makes THE TEAM better, as in everyone NOT named KD. KD's precense does not ENABLE anyone, as I've just proven with a downward trend in stats on the previous page. Steph without KD now and in the last 30 games they've won without him has produced superior stats across the board for everyone.
> 
> This isn't slander. These are facts. I am tired of the notion that the Warriors need KD to be unstoppable when they've proven for YEARS to be unstoppable without him. *


If the Warriors did really panic because they lost the 2016 Finals in game 7 in a back and forth contest where it literally went down to the final possession, then Curry, Thompson, Green, and Kerr really are mentally fragile. 

If they really were so fragile that they had to go out and recruit Kevin Durant(who almost beat them with OKC) for fear that they might lose to the Cavs again, then they are all pretty weak. The Warriors didn't need Kevin Durant to contend for a chip the next year, they just wanted assurance that it would be easier for them to do so.

Cavs v Warriors could've been an all-time great rivalry. But they saw that Durant could be the difference maker from turning their best of 6s or 7s, into sweeps and done in 5s. Durant proved to be that much of a difference maker against the Cavs.

Now they're stuck in dilemma where they don't necessarily need(or want) Durant. They have their swag from 2015 back. There's no Lebron Cavs to have to beat. A Curry-led Warriors team is just as lethal(if not moreso) to the rest of the league as a Curry/Durant/Thompson/Green team.

I think this all boils down to the Warriors freaking out that their dynasty team got beat and they couldn't handle it. Hell, Steve Kerr even admitted that he thought the 2017 Cavs team was better than the one that beat them, but Durant put them that much over the top.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Drake is so fucking annoying I actually wish LeBron was back in the playoffs to show them who their daddy is.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Dr. Jones said:


> If the Warriors did really panic because they lost the 2016 Finals in game 7 in a back and forth contest where it literally went down to the final possession, then Curry, Thompson, Green, and Kerr really are mentally fragile.
> 
> If they really were so fragile that they had to go out and recruit Kevin Durant(who almost beat them with OKC) for fear that they might lose to the Cavs again, then they are all pretty weak. The Warriors didn't need Kevin Durant to contend for a chip the next year, they just wanted assurance that it would be easier for them to do so.
> 
> Cavs v Warriors could've been an all-time great rivalry. But they saw that Durant could be the difference maker from turning their best of 6s or 7s, into sweeps and done in 5s. Durant proved to be that much of a difference maker against the Cavs.
> 
> Now they're stuck in dilemma where they don't necessarily need(or want) Durant. They have their swag from 2015 back. There's no Lebron Cavs to have to beat. A Curry-led Warriors team is just as lethal(if not moreso) to the rest of the league as a Curry/Durant/Thompson/Green team.
> 
> I think this all boils down to the Warriors freaking out that their dynasty team got beat and they couldn't handle it. Hell, Steve Kerr even admitted that he thought the 2017 Cavs team was better than the one that beat them, but Durant put them that much over the top.


Teams tend to have knee jerk reactions. I wouldn't be surprised if they blew up the Raptors, or Bucks if they don't win it all this year. Thing is the year KD signed was when the cap space spiked. They basically traded up Harrison Barnes for the bigger better badder Kevin Durant. It was a no brainer. 

There are a lot of teams who I think are the Genesis of the Warriors like Portland, and even the Wizards(lol) but a lot of these max deals they throw around to "potentially" great superstars is whats keeping them from achieving it. Its why there will never be another super warriors team again.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> 12mins/ game player is more important factor than a 30mins/game player playing poorly. :lol


If you think playing time is the only way you can measure a players impact on a game, then your knowledge on the game shouldn't be taken seriously. 



FriedTofu said:


> So we give a pass to any players shooting badly when wide open now because 'it never would have mattered'?


I'm not giving a pass to anyone. You never should miss open shots most of the time when you get them. This isn't up for a debate. Him missing open shots didn't matter. 



FriedTofu said:


> Why is that? Rockets proved that is not the case the past 2 seasons. How is a team built around a player that supposedly makes the current GOAT team worse off any better than the Rockets or Cavs team?


The Rockets didn't prove shit. The greatness of Chris Paul was the only reason Houston had any legitimate chance of beating the Warriors last season. And we saw how ineffective they were without his services. 



FriedTofu said:


> Net ratings says KD + Curry is better than Curry without KD.


Feel free to show that information at any time. 



FriedTofu said:


> Your argument is Green is a worse off 3 point shooter because of Durant's presence. My point is Green is just around what is expected of a poor 3 point shooter and the season you are using as an example was an outlier.


If this is all you can give me as a rebuttal I'm moving on from this point. 



FriedTofu said:


> Don't know and don't care sums up your argument pretty well.


That must be pretty sad on your part. A guy with a don't know and don't care type of argument is still able to debunk pretty much anything you say. 



FriedTofu said:


> Dodging the point again. If not Lebron, then how about Kawhi or Gianis or Harden or Westbrook. Pick one?


That isn't dodging the point. Your point makes no sense. 

Your counter argument is that I'm saying any star player will make someone's field goal percentage drop. It doesn't work like that. A lot of it depends on the players style and how much attention they demand as well as their style of play. On top of this, it also depends on how that players role has changed. Kevin's role dramatically changed due to what his coach was looking for in regards to his contributions to the offense. Draymond's didn't. Instead, the offensive system changed. A lot of this was due to the way Durant players. 

Kawhi is the only person from that list who probably wouldn't make Green any wo



FriedTofu said:


> Also Klay is the one providing the spacing for the superstars in most offence but that's besides the point. And yes Klay benefits greatly from the spacing Curry provides. Prove me wrong.


That isn't what you said. You said Klay NEEDS it. He doesn't "need" the spacing at all. He absolutely does benefit from it. He doesn't need it. 



FriedTofu said:


> What context is that? Other than early 90's Portland and the Bulls, elite teams in the 90's were led by Robinson, Hakeem, Ewing, Malone, Barkley. Throw in young Shaq and Duncan too. Don't see how your 90's example prove anything? And the Knicks did give Jordan and the bulls hell of a fight during the 90's too. Maybe if the Knicks had an elite wing they could get pass them? :hmm


Because you just implied that elite wings are a necessity to win in today's NBA. I gave you an example of a team that dominated in an era where bigs were the most important aspect of building a contender based on the style of play the 90s were known for. The context here is that you can build a team around a style that fits to their own strengths and you can succeed as a result. 



FriedTofu said:


> No doubt GSW don't need an elite wing to win it all, just a wing that can score better than Green with the ball to force teams to adjust. But having an elite wing is necessary against any team that is built around Lebron.


The Dallas Mavericks would disagree with you on that. 



FriedTofu said:


> One could argue when the Warriors started playing their best, the Thunder had no answer for 3 straight games. :shrug


Except that isn't how the games played out. 



FriedTofu said:


> Disagree on Westbrook style of play made it a living hell for Curry and Thompson. He gambles too much on defense and offensively takes bad shots when left open. Westbrook and Durant shot OKC out of the series imo. Not sure how that will change in future match-ups unless they were willing to change their style of play.


The Thunder continuously ran plays designed to put Curry on Westbrook instead of Thompson. There were countless times through out the series where Curry struggled just to hang with Westbrook because he was too gassed from the extremely physical style of play Westbrook incorporated. The Thunder's bigs deserve a ton of credit too, but Westbrook was a huge indicator in OKC getting the 3-1 lead in the first place. 



FriedTofu said:


> How did you get this argument? When did I argue that? Your point was GSW got better bigs on the bench to match up against the Cavs. My point was getting Durant means the team get to rely less on using those bigs for big minutes. What is the point you are trying to make here?


Oh, that's what you were arguing?

That's even dumber. Even when the Warriors got Durant, they still relied a lot on the depth of their bigs. Again, I ask, how many games did you watch in the past few seasons? 



FriedTofu said:


> But they would be sagging off of Barnes to double either of the splash bros. They couldn't leave Durant open except when they did due to poor transition defense.


Of course not. That's why they started leaving Green open, remember? That guy who couldn't shoot worth shit once Durant joined? 



FriedTofu said:


> I think a dude called Lebron had more to do with how those players played. TT's offensive rebounding numbers were consistent with before Lebron rejoining the team. Delly was a backup that remained a backup caliber player to this day. I'm not saying internal development play no part in teams becoming good, I am saying you are overstating the importance of it. Surely one would argue the addition of Lebron and Kevin Love far outweighs any of this to make the Cavs a contender in 2015?


Actually, we're both wrong about Thompson. 

His offensive rebounding numbers pretty much remained the same from before LeBron joined and after. I always thought his rebounding in that department improved dramatically, but stats are painting a different picture. 

Delly became a dramatically different player compared to what he was when he first joined the Cavaliers, and any fan of the team will tell you this. 



FriedTofu said:


> The same Bogut that barely played in 2017 for Dallas and the Cavs? Depth on the Warriors team was going to be an issue with or without KD. Curry was being criminally underpaid on his old contract. And they had to give new deals to both Green and Klay. The choice was between giving the max to KD or Harrison Barnes.


There were a lot of choices for the Warriors. They had all the cap room in the world and a good number of free agents who I'm sure were wiling to join a team that had just won 73 games. 



FriedTofu said:


> Did Zaza provide anything that was less than what Bogut could have provided?


Um, yes? You're seriously going to ask me this question? Now I know you haven't watched the games. 

He doesn't provide the screens, the defense, or the overall high IQ basketball that Bogut provides. Even now with Bogut having an even greater reduced role and even more regressed as a player, we are seeing how much of an impact he has on the Warriors on both ends just due to his play style. 



FriedTofu said:


> Are you saying Durant is no longer an elite two way player in 2019? Wtf.


Not to the extent he was in 2017. In 2017 his defense made him arguably the best player in the world at that point, even above LeBron. But then in 2018, he regressed, to the point where he wasn't a reliable defensive option anymore. Any improvement he's made this year (and yes it's there) doesn't put him anywhere close to where he was at in 2017.

Anyways, it's pretty obvious you haven't watched the Warriors play all that much. Just the things you've said in this reply alone demonstrate that. So I'm finished wasting my time on this. Durant doesn't make the Warriors better. At this point I don't know how else it could be stated because everyone here has said it a number of ways with facts and evidence to support their stance. If you're gonna continue with this stance and claim we're idiots for sharing the same opinion as Stephen A Smith (and I could give two shits what that moron thinks), then yeah, there's nothing else to say to you at this point. 

If anyone wants to step back in feel free.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

It really sucks to be a Lakers fan these days...:crying:


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

If Bucks go home like this, it was still a good season. They just aren't battled tested yet in the playoffs much like the Nuggets. Nuggets took a while to warm up in the first round and won by luck but luck can't get you too far into the playoffs. 

Bucks don't have the battle scars like the Raptors. We all know the Raptors playoff history and Kawhi is one of the youngest FMVP ever.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

please win this tonight Toronto so Leonard can get 5 days of rest before the finals start.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



JM said:


> What a time to be alive.


1993 man... 1993..


----------



## Natecore

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Now that the Eastern Conference finals is over I got Bucks beating Warriors in 6 games....

wait....


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132519681040867328
Fatherhood is a PED.

I guess to some, whether role players like FVV hit his shots doesn't matter. :shrug


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

King Kawhi :banderas 






I wanted Toronto to win this series mainly because of Kawhi. People were saying the Bucks match up better against the Warriors but I kind of like the idea of Serge Ibaka vs Draymond and Kawhi vs Klay or Steph. I don't think they'll have an answer for Durant when he returns though.:sad:


----------



## Tater

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Headliner said:


> King Kawhi :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted Toronto to win this series mainly because of Kawhi. People were saying the Bucks match up better against the Warriors but I kind of like the idea of Serge Ibaka vs Draymond and Kawhi vs Klay or Steph. I don't think they'll have an answer for Durant when he returns though.:sad:


I am very much going to enjoy watching the Warriors embarrass Kahcry.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



FriedTofu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132519681040867328
> Fatherhood is a PED.
> 
> I guess to some, whether role players like FVV hit his shots doesn't matter. :shrug


:lol it's like you don't want us to take your knowledge of the game seriously.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Tater said:


> Kahcry.


Well this certainly has 0 chance of catching on...

Want to try again?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

@JM

I remember a few years ago you told me the Raptors would never make it to the Finals because they weren't on the list of teams that gets to do that, I told you if you guys got a superstar it could happen, look at them now :mj2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

i remember earlier this year JIM told me there's no point in watching the raps because they wouldn't do anything.



i think that's far more true for the leafs, JIM. :mj


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

I suppose I underestimated he impact of having Kawhi Jordan on your team.



KING SANTA said:


> i remember earlier this year JIM told me there's no point in watching the raps because they wouldn't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> i think that's far more true for the leafs, JIM. :mj


The Leafs were one win away from winning the Stanley Cup this year.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Stephen A. Smith, after delivering the kiss of death to the Bucks, is now trying to do it to the Warriors :no:


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

So if the stories are in fact true that Leonard doesn't want to be in Toronto anymore after the season's over, it makes me want to respect him even more as a player. Some people are put in that situation and just ride it out, being complacent but still at least putting forth somewhat of an effort so that their abilities are still showcased. Leonard has really worked his ass off all season long, and through out these playoffs, putting in every amount of effort he possibly has to get Toronto to this point, almost as if it is in fact his only season with Toronto, he might as well make the best of it. And now he's back in the finals. 

I really do hope that Kawhi decides to stay in Toronto. They are a legitimate powerhouse team with him there and the Raptors along with the Bucks and 76ers have an opportunity to really make the Eastern Conference great again. This was the first time in almost a decade that the Eastern Conference not only was hard to predict, but featured a lot of really great teams. It's amazing that all it took was LeBron leaving to make this happen, and even then, the East doesn't feel like a downgrade anymore.

Please, Leonard, stay in Toronto. I know it's not Los Angeles. But as a fan of the sport, I really do hope he stays.

Also, and I just now realized this, the Raptors are hosting games 1 and 2. I just figured Golden State was going to have home court advantage again, but that's not the case here. So Toronto winning is an actual possibility.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

btw anyone that thinks warriors are better without kd are confirmed casuals.


like really, really confirmed casuals. It is not KD's fault that Curry was missing open shots when he was lighting up the Clippers/Rockets. That's on Curry, not KD. He was getting his looks and he was getting his shots and KD was even called out the game he only shot 8 times for being too passive and passing too much(and that's when Curry was trying to take over). It's on the teammates for not delivering when he's performing and not making shots they should make. Curry has stepped up since, but it's on him for not playing well when KD was around.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



JM said:


> The Leafs were one win away from winning the Stanley Cup this year.


if only you were this delusional about the Raps. :mj2


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

Home court is nice but it's not enough to make a massive difference. Hopefully Toronto can win a game so at least Golden State will get to see what an actual buzzing playoff crowd can be 3 times instead of 2.



KING SANTA said:


> if only you were this delusional about the Raps. :mj2


You're telling me someone would have stopped Toronto if they got by Boston? After Tampa went out the winner of the Boston/Toronto series was going to be the cup winner...

That being said I would LOVE to be wrong.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



KING SANTA said:


> btw anyone that thinks warriors are better without kd are confirmed casuals.
> 
> 
> like really, really confirmed casuals. It is not KD's fault that Curry was missing open shots when he was lighting up the Clippers/Rockets. That's on Curry, not KD. He was getting his looks and he was getting his shots and KD was even called out the game he only shot 8 times for being too passive and passing too much(and that's when Curry was trying to take over). It's on the teammates for not delivering when he's performing and not making shots they should make. Curry has stepped up since, but it's on him for not playing well when KD was around.


does their record not speak for itself?


total record with curry and no durant: *33-4*
total record with durant and no curry: *28-18*

2019 post season with curry and no durant: *6-0*
2019 post season with durant and no curry: *6-4*


what is there to argue? these are facts.


----------



## llj

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

I'm not sure why the East is still getting disrespected. Do they have any team as good as the Warriors on paper right now? No. But, the Sixers, Bucks and Raptors are very possibly as good as this year's Rockets, the 2nd best team in the West, if not better. Giannis and Kawhi are every bit as good as if not better than Harden--they're in the conversation with KD and LeBron and Curry imo. And they have very solid role players, just like the Rockets. Now, Chris Paul tips the conversation a bit, but this year's Chris Paul is a lot closer to someone like Lowry or Middleton than previous years (or even last year) when Paul was still a definite stud. Those Eastern teams also have elite defenses complementing their stars. These teams aren't really those fake EC powerhouses of the past few years people think of like the 60 win Hawks or the Derozan-Lowry Raptors. So, are those elements not as good as, if not even better than the what the 2nd, 3rd or 4th best teams in the West? 

In the past the joke was the 8th team in the West could beat the 1st or 2nd seeds in the East. I don't think people can really make this claim this year. The Sixers were STACKED--Butler, Embiid, Simmons--quality all-NBA talent right there. The Raptors have Kawhi, a top 3 player on his best days (and these are his best days) and Lowry and Gasol who are aging but still all-NBA calibre defensive players. They have role players who can shoot, pass and defend. The Bucks have Giannis who's legit MVP calibre in any conference, surrounded by quality 2 way players up and down the roster.

I get it. The Cavs had been steamrolled by Golden State for the past few years except for that one year where the stars aligned for them. The East's best for years have been spanked and Cleveland had 1 superstar and 2 all stars even and were still far below Golden State in most years.

The Raptors are obviously underdogs here. But this "Warriors in 4" thing sure seems presumptuous considering the Clippers, and Rockets took the Warriors to 6 and it's certainly not really delusional to at least argue the Raps, Sixers and Bucks could be better than those teams and thus have a chance to be competitive or even better vs the Warriors. One can also debate whether or not the Raptors or Bucks or Sixers may have better defenses than any of the teams these Warriors have faced over the years since the Grizzlies with Gasol still in his prime, and even then you could even argue they're more offensively talented than those Grizzlies teams were AND have the same tough defenses.

I would not be surprised if the Warriors win in 5, but I also wouldn't be surprised if the Raptors win in 6 or 7.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

nah, i would be very surprised if the raptors won this series. 

i'll make my prediction right now. if KD comes back, warriors win. if KD doesn't come back, warriors still win. if they do it sure as hell isn't going 7. 

the raptors had their hands full containing the bucks who are nowhere near the offensive powerhouse that the warriors are. not only can the bucks not hang with the warriors, they don't have a single go to scorer like the warriors. that's why they lost all those close games. even if the raptors manage to keep it close, the warriors have multiple guys that can bury you at any given moment. a 2 point lead can turn to a 10 point lead in 60 seconds. 

kawhi is gonna score his, but he's also gonna be worked to the bone having to chase steph and klay around the court. and again this is all assuming KD doesn't play, which brings with it a whole different set of problems.

anything is possible of course, but if the raptors won it would definitely come as a shock to me. and if they do win i can only see them doing it 7.


----------



## llj

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*

The Bucks are definitely not the offensive powerhouse the Warriors are. And I don't think the Bucks had more offensive talent than the Sixers either.

Having said all this, the Warriors aren't the defenders the Bucks and Sixers are either. The Warriors are a good defensive team. But I don't think they defend like them--they never NEEDED to. So the Raps MAY have better looks than they did in the previous series. But that won't be the deciding factor here.

I will say that if the Raps can play at a level similar to last year's Rockets who took the Warriors to 7 that is their best chance. They aren't as good offensively but they are better defensively. Kawhi is a better playoff performer than Harden. That gives them a chance to be competitive.

Don't forget, the Raptors aren't rolling out JR Smiths and Kevin Loves such out there like the previous EC teams. There's a legitimate case to be made they are the best defensive team in the league this year and at their best can be as good as the 2011 Mavs and 2008 Celtics were on defense. This isn't hyperbole. Look at their roster. All plus defenders, a bunch of veterans and TWO former DPOYs, a few all-defense calibre starters in Lowry and Green. They're really really good defensively. Another factor is that the Raptors are suddenly a team made up of some of the most experienced veterans of the Western Conference during the last 6-7 years. These aren't a team of EC scrubs anymore, they've quietly plucked key guys from the great Spurs teams, a guy from the KD era Thunder teams, a guy who used to be the best player on the Grizzlies. For all intents and purposes this is almost largely a Western Conference team, just a little on the older side.



Trying to outshoot the Warriors is a fool's errand. The Raptors are trying to win by stacking the team with high IQ defensive players from 1-8 and letting Kawhi take over. It's a limited strategy but it's something a lot of teams haven't tried over the years. The Cavs, the Rox, the Thunder, Clippers and Blazers...they've always tried to outgun the Warriors. And you just aren't gonna beat the Warriors at their own game.

Also these aren't the 2016-17 Warriors. That team was unbeatable. THOSE Warriors would smoke these Raptors in 4 or 5 for sure. Those Warriors went something like 16-1 in the playoffs. But this year? Something's a little off. They look a little more tired a little more rundown. Still a heavy favorite as they should be. But there are cracks. Draymond's outside shooting has dropped off. Curry is still great and Klay is the same inconsistent self. KD is probably the only player having as good a playoffs as Kawhi until he got injured. But the Warriors don't have that great bench anymore like 2 or 3 years ago, they don't overwhelm teams like they did 2 years ago, let alone last year.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



KING SANTA said:


> btw anyone that thinks warriors are better without kd are confirmed casuals.
> 
> 
> like really, really confirmed casuals. It is not KD's fault that Curry was missing open shots when he was lighting up the Clippers/Rockets. That's on Curry, not KD. He was getting his looks and he was getting his shots and KD was even called out the game he only shot 8 times for being too passive and passing too much(and that's when Curry was trying to take over). It's on the teammates for not delivering when he's performing and not making shots they should make. Curry has stepped up since, but it's on him for not playing well when KD was around.


You don't think having Durant there has any psychological effect on Curry? Curry is fucking fragile. When he's hitting shots and they're winning he's goose stepping, shimmying, and all smiles. When they're losing and he's cold he hides with a towel on his head and chews on his binky. 

It wouldn't shock me that when Durant is playing he feels weird not being the 1A and it can affect his play


----------



## the44boz

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> does their record not speak for itself?
> 
> 
> total record with curry and no durant: *33-4*
> total record with durant and no curry: *28-18*
> 
> 2019 post season with curry and no durant: *6-0*
> 2019 post season with durant and no curry: *6-4*
> 
> 
> what is there to argue? these are facts.


as a raptors fan all I can argue is :

PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD
PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD 
PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD
PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD
PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD
PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD PLEASE COME BACK KD


----------



## Magic

Berzerker's Beard said:


> does their record not speak for itself?
> 
> 
> total record with curry and no durant: *33-4*
> total record with durant and no curry: *28-18*
> 
> 2019 post season with curry and no durant: *6-0*
> 2019 post season with durant and no curry: *6-4*
> 
> 
> what is there to argue? these are facts.


Ya I know what are facts, do you understand context? Do you watch the games and want to break some shit down for me? Is it KD's fault that Curry was missing wide open jumpers, yes or no? Curry is an elite player, there is no excuse for him not making shots when open because KD is on the team. Same with Klay. Blame the players that aren't playing well, not the one that plays overly well.

This is the same dumb shit as "Warriors lose when KD scores over 40 lololol look how bad he is". Yet he typically scores 40 Warriors are struggling and no one else is playing well so he takes over and he still does his part. 


I'll repeat: You're a confirmed casual if you honestly think Warriors are better without KD.



Dr. Jones said:


> You don't think having Durant there has any psychological effect on Curry? Curry is fucking fragile. When he's hitting shots and they're winning he's goose stepping, shimmying, and all smiles. When they're losing and he's cold he hides with a towel on his head and chews on his binky.
> 
> It wouldn't shock me that when Durant is playing he feels weird not being the 1A and it can affect his play


And while I have no idea about this, the fact remains it's on Curry to make his open fucking shots. Curry was missing open shots against the Rockets and Clippers in games with KD. His was shooting DREADFUL from 3 against the Rockets(and continued to do so even with KD out). That is not KD's fault. That is CURRY's fault. You don't sidestep the blame to someone else.

Durant played like the second option for the last month of the season/first 2 games against the Clippers then Kerr told him to go nuts essentially. They want him to play the way he does. There's a reason all the Warriors players were calling him the best player. They have no reason to do that if they honestly think it's one of their other teammates.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



KING SANTA said:


> I'll repeat: You're a confirmed casual if you honestly think Warriors are better without KD.


That's an extremely narrow-minded view. Plenty of metrics suggest that these Warriors are better without KD, and plenty of well-informed people agree with those numbers. There are strong cases to be made on both sides, but to proclaim that everyone on one side of the argument is a "confirmed casual" betrays your bias and your lack of understanding of the sport. It's much more nuanced than DURRR YOU'RE ON THE OTHER SIDE YOU'RE WRONG DURRR.

Now that I've gotten us back to reality, I do agree that the Warriors are marginally better with Durant in terms of a full-year title pursuit. Fans are all hot and bothered with the "Warriors are 799-1 with Curry and without Durant" stat, but the fact remains that the GS bench is thin and running from October to the title with this roster without KD would be a very tall order. 

GS can sustain a playoff run without KD, and I fully expect them to handle Toronto even if Durant doesn't return, but to declare that those on the other side of the debate lack knowledge betrays your own lack of knowledge.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



KING SANTA said:


> Ya I know what are facts, do you understand context? Do you watch the games and want to break some shit down for me? Is it KD's fault that Curry was missing wide open jumpers, yes or no? Curry is an elite player, there is no excuse for him not making shots when open because KD is on the team. Same with Klay. Blame the players that aren't playing well, not the one that plays overly well.
> 
> This is the same dumb shit as "Warriors lose when KD scores over 40 lololol look how bad he is". Yet he typically scores 40 Warriors are struggling and no one else is playing well so he takes over and he still does his part.
> 
> 
> I'll repeat: You're a confirmed casual if you honestly think Warriors are better without KD.


he could score 100 but if they aren't winning as a result how does it make them a better team?

the warriors are clearly more effective in a free flowing environment that results in curry and klay getting more touches. durant is an iso scorer so naturally when he has the ball he slows down the offense and minimizes everyone else's role.

the results speak for themselves. let's revisit this conversation after the finals.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

What a boring finals, sick of the warriors


----------



## JM

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> What a boring finals, sick of the warriors


A team that has never been in the final with a player having one the best playoff runs ever trying to best a reigning back2back juggernaut. "What a boring final". What would have made it better?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



Strike Force said:


> That's an extremely narrow-minded view. Plenty of metrics suggest that these Warriors are better without KD, and plenty of well-informed people agree with those numbers. There are strong cases to be made on both sides, but to proclaim that everyone on one side of the argument is a "confirmed casual" betrays your bias and your lack of understanding of the sport. It's much more nuanced than DURRR YOU'RE ON THE OTHER SIDE YOU'RE WRONG DURRR.
> 
> Now that I've gotten us back to reality, I do agree that the Warriors are marginally better with Durant in terms of a full-year title pursuit. Fans are all hot and bothered with the "Warriors are 799-1 with Curry and without Durant" stat, but the fact remains that the GS bench is thin and running from October to the title with this roster without KD would be a very tall order.
> 
> GS can sustain a playoff run without KD, and I fully expect them to handle Toronto even if Durant doesn't return, but to declare that those on the other side of the debate lack knowledge betrays your own lack of knowledge.


I have plenty of understanding of this sport and I'm not going to pretend others here have as much as me. I know BBR doesn't, I know alternate demise doesn't, I have the follow the sport religiously. I don't think AD would argue he has more knowledge than me either. BBR is a casual and doesn't watch a lot of regular season games. The rest of you I don't know well, but I can judge you enough on an opinion to say you are casual if you think a certain opinion. You aren't arguing in reality, you're trying to argue "everyone has a right to an opinion and all opinions are equal", no, they're not.

there are certain opinions that cause your own opinion to lack credibility. suggesting any team is worse without a top 3 player in the league is one such opinion that would cause your credibility to drop.

metrics don't mean anything except you know how to google. no one here can present any good argument for why the team is better without Durant, all they can do is put down "facts". Facts have context behind them.

Durant does not make the team worse. Curry was playing like shit and they started playing better. He was getting open shots with Durant around. It is not Durant's fault Curry was missing. Klay's offensive production didn't increase much after KD went down, he's still missing shots he used to make. That's on him. Green stepped up in the post-season and even admitted to coasting in the regular season, that's on him. 

There's also things like Curry's dislocated finger affecting him more initially when he got hurt than after a week or two(as his three point shot was fucked the entire Rockets series and was improved against the Blazers). There's also level of quality of opponent and matchups in general. Blazers beat the Rockets a few years ago without Curry and then won a game against the Blazers also without Curry. Rockets are much improved since then, but Blazers aren't really. Blazers have always struggled against the Warriors and I don't think adding Durant back into the series would have caused them to do worse against the Blazers. In fact it probably would have meant they never went down 17 in the last 3 games and they would have had more comfortable wins.

These types of things can't be pinned against another player's success. I saw the same things with Kobe back when he was winning titles. It is no one's fault but the own player's fault if they are missing open shots.


I'll repeat again, you are a confirmed casual if you think Warriors are better without KD. There is no real argument for the other side because the people that spout that non-sense can't support their arguments by actually breaking the game down and finding the underlying reasons for the changes in performance nor do they take into account matchups or anything of that sort. Instead they post FACTS, HUR DURR. It's easy to hurr durr, isn't it.



Berzerker's Beard said:


> he could score 100 but if they aren't winning as a result how does it make them a better team?
> 
> the warriors are clearly more effective in a free flowing environment that results in curry and klay getting more touches. durant is an iso scorer so naturally when he has the ball he slows down the offense and minimizes everyone else's role.
> 
> the results speak for themselves. let's revisit this conversation after the finals.



Curry was getting his shots the whole time. Curry was missing open shots. 

That is not Durant's fault. If you miss open shots you do not have any sort of excuse whether it be rhythm or otherwise. Curry is meant to be the greatest three point shooter of all time, if he gets open looks he should make them.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

you are so hung up on curry having an off shooting night, who cares. even when curry is not shooting up to par he is a net benefit to his team just by virtue of being on the court. it's not durant the defenses are afraid of, it's curry. he's the one drawing double teams 27 feet away from the basket and forcing 4 on 3 situations. he's the one running around screens and forcing the defense to react to his every move, which allows durant to comfortably play 1 on 1. in the finals last year JR smith gave durant a free dunk in transition because he was afraid to leave curry open. that's how broken he leaves defenses. 

durant helps the team sure, but they don't _really_ need him. his biggest contribution is really just scoring and they've never had any problems scoring. durant's real value is in those crunch time moments when your back is against the wall and you absolutely need a basket, but in most cases when it comes to the warriors the game has already been decided before then... and that's mostly due to curry.

the truth is they are obviously a great team with or without durant, but we have a 37 game sample size that suggests they are better without him. that's a pretty decent amount. not to mention they are undefeated in the playoffs since he hasn't played. 

again let's see what happens during the finals. this chapter ain't over yet.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



KING SANTA said:


> You aren't arguing in reality, you're trying to argue "everyone has a right to an opinion and *all opinions are equal*", no, they're not.


Incorrect, and a blatant misrepresentation of what I said. Let's try to stick to reality, not fantasy.

What I *actually* said was that there are solid points on both sides of the argument, not that the two opinions were equal or equally valid. I simply pointed out that it's a bit silly to paint with such a broad brush that everyone is a "confirmed casual" (and what a stupid, condescending title, by the way) if they disagree on what is a legitimate point of contention. Those that disagree on the KD point aren't out there arguing that Iman Shumpert is better than Detlef Schrempf, for god's sake.

It's worth noting that I *immediately* followed that statement by agreeing that the Warriors are better with Durant than without, especially with the razor-thin bench construction. So, you're really shouting into the void here.


----------



## JM

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Is there anything else to talk about besides whether the 2019 NBA Champions are more or less of the 2019 NBA Champions with Kevin Durant on the floor? We are having a clear September NBA discussion in May...


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery, Final Four-Palooza*



KING SANTA said:


> I have plenty of understanding of this sport and I'm not going to pretend others here have as much as me. I know BBR doesn't, I know alternate demise doesn't, I have the follow the sport religiously. I don't think AD would argue he has more knowledge than me either.


:kobe don't try baiting me into your bullshit again.


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Kinda sad though. Rapters have steamrolled their way to the finals and you know they aren't gonna beat the Warriors.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Twilight Sky said:


> Kinda sad though. Rapters have steamrolled their way to the finals and you know they aren't gonna beat the Warriors.


Steamrolled??

They beat the 76ers in a very close 7 game series that they won via a game winner from Leonard, the first time that's ever happened. And then they won games 5 and 6 in the series of Milwaukee by six points. They didn't steamroll at all. Warriors steamrolled. The Raptors faced some extremely tough competition and had to really work hard to get to the finals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



JM said:


> Is there anything else to talk about besides whether the 2019 NBA Champions are more or less of the 2019 NBA Champions with Kevin Durant on the floor? We are having a clear September NBA discussion in May...


Sure.


I think Raps best bet is to put Kawhi on Draymond Green, particularly when Warriors go small, so he can stop the Curry/Green pick and roll. That's been shredding teams in the playoffs with teams often leaving Green open and doubling Curry meaning Green gets the pass from Curry and then Green finds the next open man or finishes himself. That or Curry doesn't get doubled and the moment of separation gives him enough time to score.

If Kawhi is on Draymond then he might be able to effectively switch onto without the need of a double and potentially stop that play. 

That or they need to adjust to what Draymond does after he gets the ball and figuring out where he often likes to pass(which is usually the corner to his opposite side) and try breaking up the play like that. For as long as KD is out, minimizing the damage the Curry/Draymond P&R does to them is going to be crucial.

They should also probably go with what Rockets were doing and leave Iggy open. I know Iggy came through in a big way that series, but you still need to pick your poison with the Warriors and them having to rely on Iggy is much better than Klay/Curry putting up the three. 

Aside from that, they also need to keep Looney off the boards, but I don't think he's going to be as big of a problem for the Raps as he was with the Blazers since the Blazers were missing Nurkic/Kanter had shoulder injury issues. Looney just destroyed them on the glass, but I think Siakam/Marc/Serge/whoever is on him with be more than enough. 

It will be interesting what Raps give up to the Warriors. With the Bucks they let Giannis shoot wherever he wanted and collapsed in on him on his drives while being spread out enough to also cut off passing lanes. They may try a similar approach against Curry where they go all out to stop him, but again I don't think that's a good idea with draymond being so efficient at getting finding the open man immediately after getting the ball from Curry, which often happens when they crowd Curry.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Completely concur with @KING SANTA; and even said as much to friends/fellow WARRIORS fans yesterday. The Toronto Raptors would be well-advised to place Kawhi Leonard on Draymond Green. The Houston Rockets defended the Warriors rather well but they ostensibly had no answer for the Curry/Green PnRs that came with Kevin Durant's absence in particular. Curry and Green systematically assaulted Houston's defenses in that series's second half of Game 6 with that. 

Everyone keeps talking about the Warriors sweeping the Trail Blazers without Kevin Durant, and that is certainly commendable and I loved the play of Draymond Green especially but also Steph Curry and defensively Klay Thompson and Andre Iguodala (when Iguodala played, obviously). Kevon Looney was enormous, too.

Thing is, the Blazers made a game out of all of those contests, even a Game 1 where they were clearly zombies from a brutal 7-game series versus Denver and minimal rest, and employing a downright catastrophic defensive strategy with Kanter dropping back on Curry, until the Warriors pulled away in the 4th quarter.

Toronto’s defense is pretty, pretty good. Kawhi Leonard is probably the best all-around defender in the NBA (not exactly going out on a limb there) and they have a bunch of gritty, grinding defenders who are Western Conference veterans like Gasol and Ibaka. How many former DPOYs do they have, anyway? Haha.

I was shocked when the Warriors were 1-point favorites. I expect money to go to the Raptors the closer we get to Game 1. Especially with the latest news concerning Durant and even to a lesser extent Iguodala not being exactly phenomenal. Much less DeMarcus Cousins. Even with all of this rest, these Dubs seem seriously banged up.

Just hoping that Curry’s ankle/finger issues may finally be resolved to some extent. Curry’s outside shot looked far, far better against Portland than it did against Houston, at least.

The Raptors possess everything a team would theoretically want to defend Golden State. And Leonard is terrifying. Far more scared of him than Giannis, who looked like a babe in the woods comparatively, just not knowing what this kind of competition is about (not his fault, though he did shrink a bit at times).

If Durant is out for the duration in particular, the Dubs are going to need big games from Klay Thompson. That "wall" the Raptors utilized versus Milwaukee was superlative, and the Warriors are going to have to stretch the floor as much as humanly possible to combat their defensive connectivity. Expecting flurries of backdoor cuts. Even if Thompson is not scoring, his presence will keep at least one defender honest, which is crucial with Green and Curry shepherding the offense.

Less concerned with the Warriors defending versus the Raptors. Which of course means the Raptors will score 120 each game.

@JM; hello. https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2254842-dubs-raps-finals-lets-boogie-53.html#post75841518



> DeMar Derozan would probably be a terrific fit for this present San Antonio Spurs roster. Yes, losing Kawhi Leonard would sting but I am expecting the Spurs to be a scrappy, competitive team even with him gone.
> 
> Leonard on the Raptors makes Toronto a fascinating team to watch. Of course, Leonard's health at this moment in time seems to be something of an enigma, but for a moment assuming that he can recapture the magic he boasted before the injury, he would provide the Raptors with far greater versatility than they have had... It also puts the Raptors into the conversation with the Sixers and the Celtics, potentially, as three possible powerhouses in the East.
> 
> Furthermore, with LeBron James finally out of the East, the Raptors should feel like they have to give it a shot, if for no other reason than they have not experienced this scenario with LeBron, their nemesis, their bête noire, out of the East.


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2254842-dubs-raps-finals-lets-boogie-54.html#post75842778



> The Raptors trading for Leonard has nothing to do with getting them in any competitive conversations. Of course they will make the playoffs with or without the trade. Of course they will have one of the better records in the East with or without the trade. Of course they will make an eastern conference final at best with or without the trade. It's all about aligning with the rest of the expiring contracts next year to be in a a position to have no money on the books in 2020....... so they can build another team that isn't on the list of teams that wins NBA championships. Count me not intrigued.


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2254842-dubs-raps-finals-lets-boogie-54.html#post75871456



> I don't see a lot changing with Toronto from a competitive stand point. The biggest boost they got as far as being competitive was LeBron going west. They still aren't a championship caliber team but who is really when there's the Warriors. Eastern conference final and possibly NBA final are within reach but that has been the case for a couple years.
> 
> Big thing was breaking up Lowry/Demar which has clearly plateaued and allowing them flexible going forward.
> 
> Not having to trade OG or Siakam is huge though. First rounder is 1-20 protected as well so not likely they are giving up a gamer changer there.


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2254842-dubs-raps-finals-lets-boogie-55.html#post75874682



> Hello @JM;.
> 
> As JM noted, the Lowry/DeRozan two-headed dragon had to be broken up. At times it almost reminded me of the Warriors potentially with both Monta Ellis and Steph Curry. At some point it's diminishing returns and you have to make a choice.
> 
> While it is true that in twelve short months Kawhi Leonard is probably a Laker standing next to LeBron James, for now Toronto won this trade. They get to go all in one last time with this group, and are much better because of this. Also as JM said, they did not have to trade away "OG or Siakam." That's a major plus.
> 
> Moreover, Toronto's small-ball lineups are going to be crazy to watch play together. Imagine the permutations: Lowry/Wright/FVV; Green/Anunoby/Powell; Kawhi/Miles/Siakam, and more where those came from.
> 
> Even when adjusting for how much leverage San Antonio was losing the longer this dragged out, it's still an impressive move on Toronto's part.
> 
> And it's not exactly hellish for San Antonio beyond obviously losing Kawhi, which makes this definitely sting. The Spurs will be a feisty group and as others were saying, it will be interesting to see how Popovich utilizes DeRozan. @DOPA;.


Not bad. :curry :lol

Going back to this Finals match-up, expect the Warriors to deploy Curry/Green PnRs fairly liberally by Steve Kerr standards with no Durant in Game 1. The Warriors have only lost one Game 1 in the Kerr Era (versus Oklahoma City). The Raptors are a defensively stout team that collectively harasses and troubles even the best offensive players. Should be fun. Either wonderful to watch or unbearable to watch depending on your perspective. :chefcurry


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I was really surprised at how I was in the minority of people who thought Leonard going to Toronto would make them instant finals contenders. Granted, getting Marc Gasol was a huge pick up but never the less, I predicted the Raptors would be going to the finals when this season began and there was a reason for that.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133756758202040320


> ...all players and picks available in talks.


----------



## JM

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



AlternateDemise said:


> I was really surprised at how I was in the minority of people who thought Leonard going to Toronto would make them instant finals contenders. Granted, getting Marc Gasol was a huge pick up but never the less, I predicted the Raptors would be going to the finals when this season began and there was a reason for that.


They became instant finals contenders as soon as Lebron went West. They would have been strong finals contenders without the trade as well. Having him certainly made things easier of course.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Apparently Demarcus Cousins is returning tonight.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Alright, Time for Game 1


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I've heard a lot about Siakam, but I didn't realize he was this good. Draymond Green, a DOPY in his prime, is struggling to defend him. I never thought I'd be saying that.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Siakam has been really good this season, but he's benefiting from the attention being paid on Kawhi. Gasol has been really good and I feel him and FVV has been the difference so far in just under 3 quarters.

Both teams defenses have been really good. Raptors just have more weapons while Warriors is living off their offensive rebounding.


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

So far, Im standing corrected.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Pascal was a fucking beast tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

C-A-S-U-A-L-S



if raps can take game 2 this may get really interesting. If Iggy is legitimately hurt then Raps could be favourites.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Siakam was shining in this game, saw him in the playoffs but I had no idea he'd be a beast. Iggy looks like he's in pain, I hate seeing that.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Man... if KD is playing the Warriors might even get swept according to so many posts in here in how KD makes the warriors worse off. :lol

The difference tonight for me is Raptors had 5 players in double digits, the Warriors have 3. Raptors can count on 5 players to reach those figures in most games. Warriors can only count on two in Curry and Klay.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

*SPICY PPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!! :dance*


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Warriors need that iguana especially if KD is not gonna be swooping in any time soon


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



KING SANTA said:


> C-A-S-U-A-L-S
> 
> 
> 
> if raps can take game 2 this may get really interesting. If Iggy is legitimately hurt then Raps could be favourites.


Agreed. If Andre Iguodala is out along with Kevin Durant out, the Toronto Raptors have to be favored. 



FriedTofu said:


> Man... if KD is playing the Warriors might even get swept according to so many posts in here in how KD makes the warriors worse off. :lol
> 
> The difference tonight for me is Raptors had 5 players in double digits, the Warriors have 3. Raptors can count on 5 players to reach those figures in most games. Warriors can only count on two in Curry and Klay.


True, although some of that is down to the point that the Raptors play seemingly seven men. :lol 

It _is_ a fair point, however, considering the rather obvious void created by the absence of Kevin Durant. Durant's scoring would be most optimally necessary against the Raptors. The Warriors seldom had a good look, especially after a reasonably hot start by Stephen Curry. Curry's shooting percentage nosediving as the first half wore on was an ominous signal that the Raptors knew what to do, which was to swarm and trap Curry. Give Marc Gasol and Fred VanVleet a great deal of credit, as Gasol put himself up to smother Curry on Curry/Draymond Green pick-and-rolls, and Nick Nurse deploying VanVleet to chase and harass Curry much of the game proved successful to a large extent. 

The back-breaker was the horrendously weak transition defense on the part of the Golden State Warriors. Will let Steve Kerr speak to that:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134307876116164610
This feels a good deal like the series versus that Oklahoma City Thunder team, which possessed a variety of frighteningly lengthy defenders such as Serge Ibaka and, well, this mysterious fellow named Kevin Durant. The Raptors are built similarly and the Warriors could never truly enjoy any sort of offensive rhythm. This made the Houston Rockets' switch-everything defense look like an afternoon picnic.

On the other end of the floor, the Warriors threw together too many traps and doubles on Kawhi Leonard. They effectively gave Leonard Steph Curry-like gravity, and so he punished them by distributing and the Raptors hit one gut-punch shot after another. 

Time to adjust. 

Also, indeed. The league changed, and it keeps changing--like the massive acquisition of Gasol by the Raptors earlier this year--and Toronto is precisely the sort of beast one would want a special scalpel such as Durant to dissect. 

The Patrick McCaw three-pointer was particularly rude (perhaps Raptors fans have a similar perspective on the Alfonzo McKinnie three-pointer and contributions for the Raptors). 

Congratulations to DeMarcus Cousins for making it back on the court. He was decent on offense but largely a calamity defensively (tough to single him out, though). It had to be a terrifically emotional evening for Cousins. He did, however, commit a pivotal offensive foul in the fourth quarter that hurt a good deal. The Iguodala missed shots were significant, too. Everything else being even, at the very least the second round versus the Houston Rockets goes seven games if Iguodala does not shoot the way he did in that series's Game 6. 

Adjust! Adapt! Bring in Laura Dern and Sam Neill if necessary!

WARRIORS


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Somebody end Drake for the love of god


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Bruhh these analytics will over react to get funny headlines while at the same time call out players for being crybabies and quitters. 

How many game 1s has the media over reacted to this playoffs alone?? How many does it take for them to realize players need to feel each other out? 

I liked what I saw from the warriors last night. Those who watch their games know when theyre good theyre really good and when theyre bad, theyre reallllyy bad. But they kept the game within reach throughout and never lost composure.


----------



## llj

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



lesenfanteribles said:


> Siakam was shining in this game, saw him in the playoffs but I had no idea he'd be a beast. Iggy looks like he's in pain, I hate seeing that.


Siakam struggled in the playoffs with Giannis and Embiid mostly on him. The Warriors don't have those kind of big long mobile guys on their roster except for KD who can switch on him and bother him like those guys. Draymond is good but physically he's just smaller and less long than a Giannis or Embiid and he gives Siakam a lot more daylight to operate than the above two. He's gonna have to work harder here to bother Siakam.

Like I said earlier, people really underestimate some of the EC teams this year. A lot of them were pretty pretty good. This isn't like the Hawks and Raptors teams of yore where you knew they didn't have the talent to compare with even the 4th best Western Conference teams. And the Raps this year are a really good defensive team, the best the Dubs have faced in these playoffs and possibly in most of their NBA Finals appearances as well (the LeBron Cavs were way better offensively than these Raptors are but not as good as them on defense)

This will come down to the Warriors' offense breaking down the Raps' defense 4 times and bother the Raptors JUST ENOUGH to prevent them from scoring above their averages. The Warriors can defend well, but they just aren't the same presences as Milwaukee and Philly were on that end of the court so it's really a discussion about the offense here beating the Raptors' tough defense not if they can defend the Raptors better than Milwaukee and Philly because quite frankly they can't. But the Warriors' offense is light years better than all these teams and that's the way they will have to win.

Conversely, the Raptors have to keep grinding it out if they want a chance to win this thing. If they get into run and gun shootouts with the Dubs they'll run themselves out of the building.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

@LilJ; is correct and this is another matter I wished to broach in my most recent post and failed to, and someone else picked up the slack. It makes me feel like I'm leeching off of others retroactively. :lol Thank you for making the point, however, that Pascal Siakam is truly excellent (probably not _82%-from-the-field_ excellent, but as he demonstrated last night, he is capable at least when the defense is that porous and he is making four or five prayers on top of everything else--and the distinct lack of a Joel Embiid or Giannis Antetokounmpo for the Warriors to disrupt him is evident. 

The Raptors were the team that I was most impressed by in the East for most of the season and the team I wanted no part of in the Finals. :lol Without Kevin Durant the hill becomes a horribly steep mountain with roughly no margin for errors (of which there were plenty). The Warriors attempted to spam that Steph Curry/Draymond Green pick-and-roll and the savvy veteran Marc Gasol made it a brutal, agonizing chore, with his big body up top. Many fans are calling for Andrew Bogut to be inserted into this to match up physically with Gasol but Gasol is playing out on the perimeter, and Bogut would doubtless be abused in Toronto's pick-and-roll sets. Bogut could be useful in a strict rim-protection role, but defending against Gasol is a different task. Would rather match Green up versus Gasol up top, do not let him have nearly that many open looks again. 

Might be time to finally break the emergency glass and have Kevon Looney start. Let him match up versus Siakam; he has a wingspan that is only two inches shy of Embiid's. Not that Looney is Embiid but with Durant out, that is probably the best match up the Warriors can throw against Siakam unless Green figures something out between now and Game 2.

Green will probably figure certain things out; he's that smart. However, Siakam possesses such terrific length and comes with a host of skills, including a bundle of counter moves with a smooth jump shot. One of the reasons the Warriors obviously need to acquaint themselves with Siakam is that he is a triple threat--if the Dubs sag off, the hesitation jumper is in their imminent future, or he can harm the Warriors in the post, off of the dribble. His short game is superlative, with teardrops, running layups, the whole works. 

Kawhi Leonard is a wonderful, top-seven player in the NBA, but the Dubs should begin treating him more like James Harden and less like their own #30 on the defensive end. Siakam completely went off in that December game at Oracle Arena, too, and the Warriors employed similar defensive game plans versus the Raptors each time. Warriors should defend the Raptors more like they defend the Rockets--let Leonard get his with the long jumpers and live with him being a volume scorer for Toronto the way the Warriors generally tend to encourage Harden to go for 40 or more for Houston. Do not bring the double until Leonard is driving down the lane. 

Another option is to keep Looney in reserve, start Alfonzo McKinnie at the 4, chiefly for rebounds and corner threes to spread the floor on the other end. Outlets are a priority. Looney is invaluable but one of the problems is that Gasol is planting himself on him and he is not the decision-maker to punish Toronto for that in the Curry pick-and-rolls. 

Anyway, just some silly thoughts from a fan! Go WARRIORS!


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Curry looks out of it


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Im liking what im seeing out of the raptors here... had them completely counted out but theyre really impressing me. I still have the warriors winning the series but man it would mind blowing if the Raptors manage to pull this off


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

That 18-0 run from the Warriors was a killer. I can't recall the last time I saw Toronto look that horrible for that long.


----------



## stylesclash360

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Jeez, HUUUUUGGE shot by Iguodala.

Raps avoided that 3rd quarter run last game, but NOT TONIGHT!!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

@Arya Dark; @Ace; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Rowdy Yates; @deepelemblues; @Chrome; @Joff; 

WARRIORS!!!!!

Steph Curry has some sort of flu-like matter and had not scored a field goal for what felt like an eternity in the first half, possibly dehydrated; Kevon Looney goes down with a strained collar bone; the Warriors find themselves mired in a double-digit deficit game in the second quarter, which was going horribly until the final three or so minutes; not getting any second-chance points for about half of the game against this ferocious Toronto Raptors defense; Klay Thompson goes down with some lower-body injury with loads of minutes left in the game... Oh and no :kd3 

And yet the WARRIORS somehow pulled that off... :faint: :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135378718526967808
How did :boogie come back? How is it possible? I was at Oracle Arena where he injured his quad so horribly. Figured he was done until the next campaign for whoever. Instead he returns and he was in many ways the savior of thi game. The Dubs need offensive physicality against this potent Raptors defense. :boogie provided that... The Raptors are top-locking on the Warriors' guards, and it gifts Cousins with the chance to look at backdoor cuts for the Splash Brothers and others, including finding Andre Iguodala or even QUINN COOK on the wings. COOK... he was tremendous, too! :mark:

And Andrew BOGUT! He returned and what a pickup that was by the Dubs in March... :faint: Cousins, though, was the hustler in terms of going way out against Gasol; he committed some fouls in doing so, but it was well-worth it. Cousins knocking down that three-pointer, too. :done Cousins refused to sag off of the screener, and moved up, knowing that even if he found himself in foul trouble other Dubs would pick him up. 

After :dray was torched by Pascal Siakam in Game 1 he performed far more stoutly and intelligently versus the versatile Siakam, being a major influence in limiting him to a 5-18, 12-point game, down 20 from his coming-out party of 32 points. However, as :dray is noting in the post-game press conference, it was "a complete team effort," and getting back in transition was huge. 

34 assists versus 17! :mark: 

Andre Iguodala hitting those two three-pointers after making me think he was concussed in in the second quarter. :sodone :klay coming off of the split action backcuts to dice up the fierce Toronto defense. Stagger ball screens were enormous in putting maximum pressure on the Raptors. The Dubs fell down double digits, fifth time in this playoff run, and they have now won four out of those five games. 

Iguodala hitting those two threes after thinking he was concussed in the second quarter. Klay Thompson coming off of the split action backcuts... The stagger ball screens put so much pressure... Guess I've been saying that. Okay I can barely think after that game! Iguodala being 0-11 from three-point range before this game, and now he has hit some threes again! And COOK! Three phenomenal three-pointers! :mark: 

Steph Curry set 4 backscreen that were huge. Iguodala scoring those first five points in the second half to keep that 18-0 run ignited. The Warriors were down 47-35 with 5:16 to go in the first half; down 56-45 with 2:05 to go in that same half. Dubs put together a 34-21 3rd quarter, limiting the Raptors to 7/22 (to be fair Toronto definitely missed several big open shots), going 14/25 themselves... 

:klay had such a tremendous game... Without his scorching first half, the Dubs do not have the opportunity to stage that comeback. And he missed so much of it, out injured. :mj2 and KEVON... Out. Please be okay, LOONEY! :mj2 

And SHAUN LIVINGSTON... The man is old, and he looks a little bit old out there, and he is probably retiring real soon... But he was majorly influential in helping keeping at least one Raptor defender honest by giving the Warriors the possibility of a midrange game with other guards like Curry and Cook out on the floor. And Livingston was crucial in that final shot in the game, retrieving the spot for the pass rather than being lackadaisical, and he fired the ball right to Iguodala. Thank you, SHAUN LIVINGSTON! 

This seemed to boast as much adversity as any WARRIORS playoff game during the entire :curry Era... :sodone You are Champions, Warriors. No matter what happens between now and the end of this month... You are Champions... Forever and Always.

:chefcurry :dray :klay IGUODALA. :boogie COOK. LIVINGSTON. BOGUT. McKINNIE. JEREBKO. 

:mj2

WARRIORS


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I had a grand old laugh tonight during the game.

At one point they showed different viewing parties in 5 cities across Canada. There were thousands of people at 4 of them. Then they showed Saskatoon, my city, which had about 50 people at it. haha.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



RKing85 said:


> I had a grand old laugh tonight during the game.
> 
> At one point they showed different viewing parties in 5 cities across Canada. There were thousands of people at 4 of them. Then they showed Saskatoon, my city, which had about 50 people at it. haha.


That is funny! :lol

Some more wild statistics from Game 2:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135382691732447232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135378283846131712
34 assists on 38 baskets for the game for Golden State. :faint: 

Kawhi Leonard's 16-16 from the free throw line is the best free throw line performance in the history of the NBA Finals. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135389537176150016 @KING SANTA; :faint: 

For anyone who ever speaks ill of :chefcurry I will make the point that the Toronto Raptors, one of the best and hottest defenses going into this game, constructed a Box-and-1 defense on :curry down the stretch. And this is largely why, I suspect, the Warriors _went scoreless from 5:39 to 0:5.9 when Andre Iguodala hit the three-pointer to effectively end the game_. :done :faint: 

Of course, not having :klay did provide the Toronto Raptors with the golden (er, no pun intended) opportunity to employ that against :curry3

The Raptors had 23 second-chance points, whereas the Warriors had 0. 

Going back and analyzing the 18-0 run to begin the second half. 

Remarkable game! Warriors coaching staff will have to look at how to formulate a potentially more versatile offensive scheme versus Toronto's zone defense.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

No KD. 
Injured Looney.
Injured Klay.
Sick Steph.
DeMarcus Cousins with one leg.
Everyone else getting their minutes.

Golden State is the walking wounded here. I hate seeing anyone go down with an injury as this becomes a topic that will pretty much never end for any fan but what a game that was. One game at a time. Looking forward to Game 3.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Felt like the Warriors stole this one as they were completely outclassed in the first half but Raptors kept bailing them out with silly fouls. Curry then erupted near the late of the 2nd quarter to keep the Warriors within touching distance where they had no right to be. And then the start of the 3rd quarter.. that defense was superb while they also rode their luck as the Raptors good shooters missed a couple of wide open shots. IMO, the key for the Raptors is going to be how well Gasol can play as he helps organize their defense so well and is their only other great playmaker that can create easy opportunities outside of Lowry. At times I felt the Raptors wings were ignoring Gasol on offense but it worked for them so far so I don't see it as too much of an issue yet. Maybe Gasol have to roll more after the pick instead of simply popping. Lowry having a horrible game offensively probably didn't help the Raptors this game either.

For the Warriors, a healthier Cousins was a difference maker between game 1 and 2. His floor spacing at the center position, another big to carry the ball up the court to create mismatches, and his passing from the post opened up so many easy points for the Warriors against this excellent Raptors defense. The end of the game was a defensive slugfest and Warriors scored just enough to edge it. Warriors needed more scoring outside of the Splash bros in game 1 and they sure answered that in the 4th quarter in this game 2. All 4th quarter points were non-Curry and non-klay if I'm not wrong. Cook with those clutch 3s in the 4th and those Bogut alley-oops were just enough. Warriors have yet to solve the Raptors defense at half court, but they executed better on defense to win this. Especially at the start of the 3rd quarter when they switched assignments. Need someone with a better understanding as to what made the Warriors do that and why those switches were so successful.

Hope Klay is healthy for game 3. Warriors really needed his shooting to remain in the game these past two games.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



lesenfanteribles said:


> No KD.
> Injured Looney.
> Injured Klay.
> Sick Steph.
> DeMarcus Cousins with one leg.
> Everyone else getting their minutes.
> 
> Golden State is the walking wounded here. I hate seeing anyone go down with an injury as this becomes a topic that will pretty much never end for any fan but what a game that was. One game at a time. Looking forward to Game 3.


It was a gutsy win, to be sure. 



FriedTofu said:


> Felt like the Warriors stole this one as they were completely outclassed in the first half but Raptors kept bailing them out with silly fouls. Curry then erupted near the late of the 2nd quarter to keep the Warriors within touching distance where they had no right to be. And then the start of the 3rd quarter.. that defense was superb while they also rode their luck as the Raptors good shooters missed a couple of wide open shots. IMO, the key for the Raptors is going to be how well Gasol can play as he helps organize their defense so well and is their only other great playmaker that can create easy opportunities outside of Lowry. At times I felt the Raptors wings were ignoring Gasol on offense but it worked for them so far so I don't see it as too much of an issue yet. Maybe Gasol have to roll more after the pick instead of simply popping. Lowry having a horrible game offensively probably didn't help the Raptors this game either.
> 
> For the Warriors, a healthier Cousins was a difference maker between game 1 and 2. His floor spacing at the center position, another big to carry the ball up the court to create mismatches, and his passing from the post opened up so many easy points for the Warriors against this excellent Raptors defense. The end of the game was a defensive slugfest and Warriors scored just enough to edge it. Warriors needed more scoring outside of the Splash bros in game 1 and they sure answered that in the 4th quarter in this game 2. All 4th quarter points were non-Curry and non-klay if I'm not wrong. Cook with those clutch 3s in the 4th and those Bogut alley-oops were just enough. Warriors have yet to solve the Raptors defense at half court, but they executed better on defense to win this. Especially at the start of the 3rd quarter when they switched assignments. Need someone with a better understanding as to what made the Warriors do that and why those switches were so successful.
> 
> Hope Klay is healthy for game 3. Warriors really needed his shooting to remain in the game these past two games.


This definitely covers considerable ground, and I am happy that it does so, for it is important for me to reiterate just how profoundly DeMarcus Cousins, to my mind, saved the day. The Warriors, following the failed Jordan Bell experiment in Game 1 and the Kevon Looney injury earlier in Game 2, were bleeding in this series at the center position, and Cousins not only stopped the bleeding, he turned the tables on the Toronto Raptors for most of Game 2. 

That bullet bounce pass to a cutting Klay Thompson through traffic is an obvious major highlight of the game alongside the three-pointer and myriad other offensive sequences, but it is probably true that Cousins's most crucial contributions came on the other end of the floor. The Warriors are enjoying an 86.3 defensive rating in the 36 minutes Cousins has played in this series thus far, and are now a +11 with him on the floor. Small sample, and the variance in the game score has seemed to be a little bit luckily in his favor, but still impressive, particularly in Game 2. 

Cousins played the part of rim protector well when he needed to play it last night. 

Not only was Steph Curry scoreless in the fourth quarter--he never attempted a shot in that quarter. :lol 

And Klay Thompson was sadly injured only about 1:19 into the fourth quarter if memory serves. 

The Raptors committing so strenuously to limit Curry's opportunities to shoot played a critical role in that, even resorting the box-and-1 scheme with no Klay Thompson on the floor to worry about following Thompson's injury. (By the way, the _apparent_ Danny Green hip check--which, upon viewing it from certain angles looks terribly deliberate--into a midair Thompson was, if it was so, decidedly _not cool_. Hope Klay gets well soon!) 

And Andrew Bogut was terrific, as well. Between his vegan diet and slimming down a great deal, as well as all of the "basketball IQ" he brings, it feels like a wash in terms of the years of overall physical mileage his body has endured, and he looked fairly frisky with those alley-oops. His connectivity with the Splash Brothers and Draymond Green cannot be overstated. Bogut is a superb four-on-three decision-maker. The Raptors sought to go after Bogut in their pick-and-rolls but the Warriors were able to obscure him with some of their well-executed traps. 

Wanted to discuss the Warriors' second half defensive adjustments, too. Putting Klay Thompson on Kawhi Leonard seemed the most logical and perhaps data-driven of any, and they placed Draymond Green on Kyle Lowry, and Andre Iguodala on Pascal Siakam. Iguodala being able to defend Siakam for lengthy stretches was probably the most intriguing, for it potentially permits the Warriors to run a good deal more small ball in this series than one would have thought conceivable should Golden State be able to keep going back to it. 

It is true that the Raptors missed a bunch of wide-open shots but they never seemed particularly comfortable as a group with the Warriors making such significant modifications in their defensive scheme, either. Green seemed to disrupt Lowry quite a bit, and Siakam was struggling for a little while versus the crafty Iguodala. 

Steve Kerr also altered how the fourth quarter commenced. Rather than allow Jonas Jerebko to go back out to start the quarter the way he did in the second with the bench unit, Kerr pushed Iguodala and had him start the fourth in Jerebko's place. Definitely aided the Warriors dramatically. 

The Warriors coaching staff--or whoever; it has become something of a Bay Area urban legend at this point--telling Quinn Cook to "be a pest" defensively gives him much more leash, too. Picking up his man and simply chasing him around all over rather than doing... whatever it is that he often did... defensively... :lol ..is a vast improvement. Cook hitting those three three-pointers remains so joyous! Going to grab half an hour of sleep now and dream of Cook hitting threes!


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



DesolationRow said:


> This definitely covers considerable ground, and I am happy that it does so, for it is important for me to reiterate just how profoundly DeMarcus Cousins, to my mind, saved the day. The Warriors, following the failed Jordan Bell experiment in Game 1 and the Kevon Looney injury earlier in Game 2, were bleeding in this series at the center position, and Cousins not only stopped the bleeding, he turned the tables on the Toronto Raptors for most of Game 2.
> 
> That bullet bounce pass to a cutting Klay Thompson through traffic is an obvious major highlight of the game alongside the three-pointer and myriad other offensive sequences, but it is probably true that Cousins's most crucial contributions came on the other end of the floor. The Warriors are enjoying an 86.3 defensive rating in the 36 minutes Cousins has played in this series thus far, and are now a +11 with him on the floor. Small sample, and the variance in the game score has seemed to be a little bit luckily in his favor, but still impressive, particularly in Game 2.
> 
> Cousins played the part of rim protector well when he needed to play it last night.


I think those defensive numbers have too much noise to mean much due to the 18-0 run in this game. Cousins' size definitely give them a different kind of rim protection that Draymond couldn't provide.



> Not only was Steph Curry scoreless in the fourth quarter--he never attempted a shot in that quarter. :lol
> 
> And Klay Thompson was sadly injured only about 1:19 into the fourth quarter if memory serves.
> 
> The Raptors committing so strenuously to limit Curry's opportunities to shoot played a critical role in that, even resorting the box-and-1 scheme with no Klay Thompson on the floor to worry about following Thompson's injury. (By the way, the _apparent_ Danny Green hip check--which, upon viewing it from certain angles looks terribly deliberate--into a midair Thompson was, if it was so, decidedly _not cool_. Hope Klay gets well soon!)


No wonder the Warriors offence was so sluggish at times in the 4th quarter. :lol Curry couldn't even get a shot up. Klay's injury seem more like he overextended legs to create a larger landing space trying to draw a foul. Could be a combination of both that and Danny Green being physical.



> And Andrew Bogut was terrific, as well. Between his vegan diet and slimming down a great deal, as well as all of the "basketball IQ" he brings, it feels like a wash in terms of the years of overall physical mileage his body has endured, and he looked fairly frisky with those alley-oops. His connectivity with the Splash Brothers and Draymond Green cannot be overstated. Bogut is a superb four-on-three decision-maker. The Raptors sought to go after Bogut in their pick-and-rolls but the Warriors were able to obscure him with some of their well-executed traps.


Kawhi and Siakam just aren't comfortable enough ball handlers to really punish Cousins or Bogut in the PnR for me. They still got the 3 point shots up when isolated against those bigs but Warriors can live with off the dribble 3s from those two. FVV seem to be the one guy that could really punish the bigs but he is so short that any help can still make him take tough shots at the rim. Lowry need to be way better offensively to punish the Warriors centers.




> Wanted to discuss the Warriors' second half defensive adjustments, too. Putting Klay Thompson on Kawhi Leonard seemed the most logical and perhaps data-driven of any, and they placed Draymond Green on Kyle Lowry, and Andre Iguodala on Pascal Siakam. Iguodala being able to defend Siakam for lengthy stretches was probably the most intriguing, for it potentially permits the Warriors to run a good deal more small ball in this series than one would have thought conceivable should Golden State be able to keep going back to it.
> 
> It is true that the Raptors missed a bunch of wide-open shots but they never seemed particularly comfortable as a group with the Warriors making such significant modifications in their defensive scheme, either. Green seemed to disrupt Lowry quite a bit, and Siakam was struggling for a little while versus the crafty Iguodala.


 Warriors still left many good shooters wide open with the second half adjustments to make me feel really comfortable about the changes. Maybe Kawhi finds it harder to dribble against a smaller guy? Or switching these assignments before the PnR confused the ball handlers of the Raptors that seek these type of switches? My best guess is it baits the Raptors two best scorers into more drives to score and post-ups that make better use of Cousins rim protection. Really not sure what it is but it worked in this game.



> Steve Kerr also altered how the fourth quarter commenced. Rather than allow Jonas Jerebko to go back out to start the quarter the way he did in the second with the bench unit, Kerr pushed Iguodala and had him start the fourth in Jerebko's place. Definitely aided the Warriors dramatically.


I missed this. Could it be a response to Raptor's lineup?



> The Warriors coaching staff--or whoever; it has become something of a Bay Area urban legend at this point--telling Quinn Cook to "be a pest" defensively gives him much more leash, too. Picking up his man and simply chasing him around all over rather than doing... whatever it is that he often did... defensively... :lol ..is a vast improvement. Cook hitting those three three-pointers remains so joyous! Going to grab half an hour of sleep now and dream of Cook hitting threes!


How the Raptors didn't punish Cook on the floor for so long is amazing to me. Still, Raptors were missing so many open shots and grabbed quite a few offensive rebounds even with him off the court that it probably didn't matter. He played his budget Curry role so well in the 4th that the team didn't miss Curry's scoring at all. :lol


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



DesolationRow said:


> That bullet bounce pass to a cutting Klay Thompson through traffic is an obvious major highlight of the game alongside the three-pointer and myriad other offensive sequences, but *it is probably true that Cousins's most crucial contributions came on the other end of the floor*. The Warriors are enjoying an 86.3 defensive rating in the 36 minutes Cousins has played in this series thus far, and are now a +11 with him on the floor. Small sample, and the variance in the game score has seemed to be a little bit luckily in his favor, but still impressive, particularly in Game 2.


Agreed...he looked incredibly shaky on D early, as TOR kept trying to drag him into PNRs and he was slow sliding to the basket on two different plays in the first quarter. Once he settled in, however, he played his role about as well as I think Warriors fans can expect of him coming off that quad tear straight into the Finals against a physical Raptors team that seems totally unafraid of a clearly wounded, hobbling champion.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



FriedTofu said:


> I think those defensive numbers have too much noise to mean much due to the 18-0 run in this game. Cousins' size definitely give them a different kind of rim protection that Draymond couldn't provide.
> 
> No wonder the Warriors offence was so sluggish at times in the 4th quarter. :lol Curry couldn't even get a shot up. Klay's injury seem more like he overextended legs to create a larger landing space trying to draw a foul. Could be a combination of both that and Danny Green being physical.
> 
> Kawhi and Siakam just aren't comfortable enough ball handlers to really punish Cousins or Bogut in the PnR for me. They still got the 3 point shots up when isolated against those bigs but Warriors can live with off the dribble 3s from those two. FVV seem to be the one guy that could really punish the bigs but he is so short that any help can still make him take tough shots at the rim. Lowry need to be way better offensively to punish the Warriors centers.
> 
> 
> Warriors still left many good shooters wide open with the second half adjustments to make me feel really comfortable about the changes. Maybe Kawhi finds it harder to dribble against a smaller guy? Or switching these assignments before the PnR confused the ball handlers of the Raptors that seek these type of switches? My best guess is it baits the Raptors two best scorers into more drives to score and post-ups that make better use of Cousins rim protection. Really not sure what it is but it worked in this game.
> 
> I missed this. Could it be a response to Raptor's lineup?
> 
> How the Raptors didn't punish Cook on the floor for so long is amazing to me. Still, Raptors were missing so many open shots and grabbed quite a few offensive rebounds even with him off the court that it probably didn't matter. He played his budget Curry role so well in the 4th that the team didn't miss Curry's scoring at all. :lol


Well ultimately the Warriors' defensive connectivity all the way through the roster was vastly better in Game 2 over Game 1, so between that factor and the point that the 20-0 (going back to the end of the second quarter) or 18-0 (starting the third quarter out of halftime) run coincided, for whatever reasons, with those defensive alterations by Golden State, I agree that it would be wrong to necessarily suggest that the specific matchups were the reason. 

Understand why many thought Klay Thompson was trying to draw a foul--to be fair, Steph Curry does this and it usually frustrates me during games--but knowing Thompson, who may attempt in vain to draw a foul on occasion, that is an irregular occurrence with him to say the least, and it seems unprecedented that he would intentionally perform a kind of splits out of a jump shot to do so. Watching the shooting motion he is going straight up as per usual/almost always with his crisp shot, and Danny Green, whether intentionally or not, bumps him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135371093093433344
That is definitely a foul and one even in the Finals that has to be called, but went uncalled. :lol

Just hope :klay is okay.

Starting Andre Iguodala in the fourth quarter was probably a certain response to what Nick Nurse was attempting to put together by picking certain poisons, namely Jonas Jerebko at the start of the second quarter. That game plan succeeded as Jerebko failed to make the Raptors pay. Iguodala showed Steve Kerr something (perhaps it was as simple as the made shot in the first half; as others will note, Iguodala's outside shot was, well, seemingly shot following the Houston Rockets series until last night). 

One of your questions seemed to have an affirmative based solely on the eye test, which was that Raptors ball handlers seemed at least temporarily confused by the defensive rearrangements. Not arguing that it will definitely repeat itself but Draymond Green definitely seemed to upset Kyle Lowry's entire offensive rhythm when he was defending him in the second half. It is, of course, impossible to prove a negative. People are arguing that Steph Curry had a hideous game; by raw shooting percentage, of course, he did. Yet as we have discussed the Raptors fundamentally disallowed him from even taking shots in the fourth quarter. Perhaps he goes on shooting roughly 33% from the field through the entire game, or it is possible he improves on that greatly down the stretch. Conversely, some may argue that Lowry would have continued to play poorly but on the other hand it is possible he becomes a considerable problem in the second half without the adjustments. Warriors will take the win, in any case. :lol
@Strike Force; yes, DeMarcus Cousins was heroic in Game 2! Nurse and his coaching staff will now have the opportunity to better game plan for him going into Game 3. They seemed a little shell-shocked--as did I--that Cousins was able to play that many minutes and play that well in those minutes, in his second game since the quad injury in Game 2 versus the Los Angeles Clippers. If Iguodala's defensive work versus Pascal Siakam in Game 2 is a mirage/fool's gold, and Klay Thompson cannot, in fact, go in Game 3, should the Raptors formulate a game plan by which to remove Cousins from the equation the Warriors could find themselves in trouble.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135730785757978624
[Expletive deleted.]


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135730785757978624
> [Expletive deleted.]


Now Looney's out...


----------



## Raye

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Lmao Looney got called for a foul when Kawhi bulldozed into him and fracture his shoulder. OHKAYYY. The officiating was bad on both ends of the floors but Raptors fans blaming strictly officiating are so delusional. FVV was holding Steph the entire game, the fact that he didn't join Lowry on the bench is laughable. Green bumped Klay and caused another injury, where's the foul? Like come on, if anything, the no calls were so generous for the Raptors. It's their fault for letting Warriors go on the 20-0 run.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Raps had their chances to take game 2. 

I would go so far as to say the Raps need to win 3. 

That 18-0 run might not just have been the turning point for game two, it might have been the turning point of the whole series.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

With Looney out and Klay hurting, game 3 is probably Toronto's best chance to take back a game on the road. I can only speculate as to how Durant coming back will help the Warriors, but I can't deny that defensively he would help the Warriors tremendously. Either way, there may not be a better opportunity than this.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



AlternateDemise said:


> *With Looney out and Klay hurting, game 3 is probably Toronto's best chance to take back a game on the road. *I can only speculate as to how Durant coming back will help the Warriors, but I can't deny that defensively he would help the Warriors tremendously. Either way, there may not be a better opportunity than this.


It definitely is. This moment is the most vulnerable Golden State has looked since this run began in 2014; if Toronto can't take advantage and beat this MASH Unit version of the Warriors in game 3, they don't deserve the title.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Strike Force said:


> It definitely is. This moment is the most vulnerable Golden State has looked since this run began in 2014; if Toronto can't take advantage and beat this MASH Unit version of the Warriors in game 3, they don't deserve the title.


I will however say that they need to figure out what to do with Marc Gasol. He was a nightmare for Golden State in game 1, but he was having trouble dealing with Cousins in game 2. Call me crazy, but if I'm Toronto, I'm having Gasol come off the bench and are starting the game with Ibaka at center. You still have elite rim protection but you also have a guy who is more mobile, stronger and range just like Gasol. Cousins has been a much greater problem for Toronto than I originally thought, but at the same time, not having Looney and their rotation being all screwed up could also be the only thing needed to figure out Golden State. 

Either way, Toronto was clearly the better team in game 2 and they let the game slip away from them. They need to take advantage of the incredibly battered Golden State roster and steal back home court. And if they don't, then big time kudos to Golden State for being able to do this while being so short handed.

Edit: Klay Thompson is officially out of game 3. This really is Toronto's only chance. Crazy to think that if they hadn't blown things in game 2, there would have been a legitimate possibility at securing a 3-0 lead.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

*VANFLEET*


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Raptors!!!! Didn't get to see much of the game, but looking at the box score it looks like a very well balanced game from the Raptors


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

GSW got torched really bad. Toronto with all of those threes and defense.. Curry got 47 but it wasn't enough.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

As the ineffably wonderful @Arya Dark; passed this along to my wall unbeknownst to me while I was not here, this was the highlight of attending this game. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136388208810483713
In Game 1 of the NBA Finals the Golden State Warriors scored 109 points; in Game 2 they scored 109 points; and in Game 3 they scored 109 points.






WARRIORS


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Well, they actually did it. And there's actually some doubt that Klay will miss game 4 too. This series just got very interesting.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Don't let up Raptors! :mark:


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

In game 2 the Raptors went 11 of 38 from 3 and lost. In game 3, they went 17 of 38 and 3 and won. Game 2 they lost with 104 points. Game 3 they won with 123 points. Those 6 extra 3s made are what won the game. They don't make those shots, the Warriors were right there in position to win it even as depleted as they are.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

It is pretty poetic that Steph Curry had to play this game without his #2 and #3 like Lebron did in the last 4 games in 2015 without his #2 and #3. And Green, Iggy, and Cousins are better than anything Lebron had. At least Curry has hope that Durant and Thompson will be back the next game. Lebron knew that his guys weren't coming back.

All I have to say is, GO RAPTORS!


----------



## JM

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> In game 2 the Raptors went 11 of 38 from 3 and lost. In game 3, they went 17 of 38 and 3 and won. Game 2 they lost with 104 points. Game 3 they won with 123 points. Those 6 extra 3s made are what won the game. They don't make those shots, the Warriors were right there in position to win it even as depleted as they are.


It's far more about why they were able to shoot so well from 3 more so than the fact that they hit more 3s. The game wasn't identical apart from the Raptors making 6 shots they didn't make on Sunday...

Of those 38 3s they took half or more were wide open.

They certainly missed Klay on the perimeter.


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



JM said:


> It's far more about why they were able to shoot so well from 3 more so than the fact that they hit more 3s. The game wasn't identical apart from the Raptors making 6 shots they didn't make on Sunday...
> 
> Of those 38 3s they took half or more were wide open.
> 
> They certainly missed Klay on the perimeter.


I'm not arguing the point. They still have to make the shots though. And they did. Which is why they won.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

But Toronto was missing wide open shots in game 2 that were given to them. They hit way above average in game 3. One of the few times a team went 50/40/90 shooting splits in the finals. I think over the course of game 2 and 3 Toronto hit what is expected on open shots.

Warriors have struggled throughout the 3 games. NBA stats show that Raptors have won 10 out of 12 quarters so far. I think it is testament to Curry's amazing offensive capability that this Warriors team have managed to score triple digits in all 3 games against this Raptors defense with so many non-shooters alongside him thus far.

After being the difference in game 2, Cousins legs look shot in game 3 and he was unplayable if he weren't contributing on offence. Still, credit to him for even being on the court after that horrific injury in the first round. Hopefully he can bounce back in game 4. Gasol and Lowry were definitely more aggressive attacking in this game instead of settling to set up Kawhi and Siakam. Bogut suddenly look like the Warriors best option at center simply by being less of a liability on defense than Cousins or Bell.

Poetic that Curry get to showcase his game to carry his team against a team more stacked than his after all these years against Lebron and friends. Hopefully Klay is OK for game 4 to help his fellow splash bro. Curry's great, but he can't make up for both Klay's and KD's production with just Draymond helping.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Hopin the Raps can take it, their first ever NBA finals, i wanna see them win.


----------



## JM

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Warriors' minority owner is banned from NBA games for pushing Lowry :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Legit never thought I'd be in a position where I'd be seeing the Toronto Raptors not only in the NBA Finals but also leading the NBA Finals.

I'm aware it can all go pear-shaped and turn on them real quick and the Warriors are still the odds-on favourites to take the series but I'm just trying to enjoy this shit while it lasts man.

It's nice to see one of my sports teams actually doing well.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Klay Thompson will return for game 4, Kevin Durant will not.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

What is happening right now in this series is that the Golden State Warriors are stuck in a fairly dangerous feedback loop, like a Type 2 diabetic or something with insulin resistance. When the Warriors are "right," their defense leads to spectacular offense; when they are not "right," their offense becomes a picture of anemia with porous defense. 

Nick Nurse is intelligently deploying Kawhi Leonard to guard Andre Iguodala on one end of the floor, mainly because he can afford to do so with Kevin Durant and now Klay Thompson out (though it is looking like Thompson will be returning Friday night). This allows Leonard to serve as the Toronto Raptors' free safety of sorts and pick his spots defensively (and it paid off in part strictly based on Leonard going after those pivotal loose balls in the fourth quarter when the Warriors should, by all rights, not have even been in the game at all based on the teams' respective shooting percentages). 

This, in turn, allows Leonard to go all-out offensively and make a flurry of excellent plays via distributing the basketball with such skill. 

It is not just that Steph Curry does not have Durant and Thompson, for those arguing that it is poetic based on past NBA Finals history involving the Warriors. The Iguodala in these Finals is rather clearly, based on eye test alone, not even close to one hundred percent. Kevon Looney being out is an enormous depletion of resources because the Warriors' pick-and-roll defense is utterly compromised without his switchability. Andrew Bogut was the only non-Curry Warriors player to give the team solid minutes at all; even Draymond Green was outclassed with him trying to defend Leonard and generally failing. Iguodala struggled against Pascal Siakam after bottling him up for a lengthy period of time in Game 2. 

It was said before, but it must be said again: if there was a team out there for which the Warriors would want to have Kevin Durant most, it would be the Toronto Raptors. Even more so than the Milwaukee Bucks because the Warriors have seen that kind of hybrid of inside-out offense so much in past Finals series versus the Cleveland Cavaliers. Against Leonard and the Raptors offense, the Warriors seem both severely hobbled and, perhaps more troubling, presently mystified. Some of it is a lack of bodies, or effective bodies: DeMarcus Cousins, as tremendous as he was in Game 2, was blown off of the court in Game 3. How he is even playing at all weeks after the quad injury only fifteen months after his Achilles tear is still an open question. Looney, though, has been the Warriors' rock defensively at the center spot for a long time now, so his absence is dearly felt. 

What to do? No idea. Durant being in this series would change things in so many different ways that it is incalculable. Firstly, the Warriors would almost surely utilize him to defend Leonard, and Durant's presence would _probably_ compel Nurse to at least largely have Leonard assigned to slow down Durant. Durant's participation would make it a small forward battle for the ages between the two, and would leave things more advantageous for the rest of the Warriors' ensemble. 

With Looney probably gone from the series (though now there are murmurings that this may not be so, but it still seems unlikely he returns), Durant is more missed for the lack of defense he brings to the table than his offense. With Thompson probably reemerging in Game 4, were Durant available, Steve Kerr could merely ride the Hampton Five with Durant being situated to aid the Dubs immeasurably defensively. However, Durant is not returning until at least Game 5. If he returns at all, and honestly the way things are sounding around the Bay Area, he may in fact not be coming back in this series. 

Kerr was wise to yank Iguodala and not force him to play heavy minutes in a futile cause in last night's fourth quarter, however. Not having fully-healthy Iguodala is in myriad ways as heavy a blow as any other, and with him rather obviously hobbled and Thompson out, the Warriors' perimeter defense may as well be a sieve. And you throw in Cousins being annihilated with his lack of lateral mobility, and Curry just being messy defensively last night, as well as Green being worked over by Leonard, last night was about as calamitous a game as the Warriors could play defensively, with truly the only silver lining at all being that Bogut looked solid in his minutes. Jordan Bell's inclination to jump with reckless abandon at anyone and anything, as Leonard and Danny Green thoroughly abused him with great satisfaction in Game 3, was illustrative of the disappointment he is, especially when measured against Looney. 

This team trailed in the series versus the Portland Trail Blazers about 85% of the time, and losing 10 out of 12 quarters seems right versus Toronto. Without Durant, and honestly with Thompson having been somewhat "off" for many playoff games in this campaign--until the one in which he is injured, naturally, ha--the Warriors' offense since Game 5 versus the Houston Rockets has taken on the more eccentric qualities of the pre-Durant offense, whereby the flurries come and go but the lack of consistent offense via Durant makes a major difference in terms of "minutes trailing versus minutes leading" statistics. Granted, all that matters ultimately are wins and losses, as the Trail Blazers would doubtless have traded all of those minutes leading for at least one win in the Western Conference Finals, but these trends do catch up with an undermanned team. 

Hope Kerr and his staff arrive at some sublime game plan for Game 4. Maybe Damian Jones starts again! Haha.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Save us KD :drose


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

kawhi is just unbelievable


----------



## Ace

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

This series is going to hurt Steph's legacy and elevate KD's.

Love Steph, but dude comes up short in big moments in the Finals. No surprise he has never won a Finals MVP and probably never will.

Lebron would have beaten this team if they didn't have KD. Lost 2 rings because of that move.


----------



## Magic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Remember when I called yall casuals if you at all said "Warriors are better without Durant"?





*CASUALS*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Raptors, holy fuck.










This series shows just how much the Warriors leaned on KD for offensive help over the past few seasons. Expose them, Toronto.

:mark: EXPOSE THEM. :mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Ace said:


> This series is going to hurt Steph's legacy and elevate KD's.
> 
> Love Steph, but dude comes up short in big moments in the Finals. No surprise he has never won a Finals MVP and probably never will.
> 
> Lebron would have beaten this team if they didn't have KD. Lost 2 rings because of that move.


If KD didn't go to the Warriors, someone else would have. The only reason the Cavs ever beat the Warriors in the first place was due to timely injuries and Draymond's suspension. They were clearly never a match for them. There's a reason Golden State had a 3-1 lead on them in the first place. 

But yes, people are going to look at this and say that the Warriors couldn't win without KD, even though they were able to get to the finals without him in the first place. But Toronto is a legitimate finals contender, stockpiled with a lot of elite two way players and they match up so well against this Warriors team. 

Honestly, I'm getting a lot of flashbacks to the 2004 NBA Finals. Warriors, like the Lakers, were heavily favored while a lot of the great things their opponents did were ignored. In reality, the Lakers were very fortunate to pass by the Spurs in the first place and they had some internal struggles. The Raptors, like the Pistons, are playing tough, gritty team ball with a huge emphasis on defense while being led by great coaching. 

But with all of this said, everything changes if KD comes back. But not necessarily in a sense that the Warriors suddenly become favorites again, but in a sense that now both teams have adjustments they must make. Down 3-1 is the worst possible time for KD to come back, since it's all or nothing and he has to play at the highest level possible to pull Golden State over the top. And letting him be the leader and the main offensive weapon comes with the risk of giving Klay Thompson less opportunities and shot consistencies. Either way it'll take more than having KD back to beat this Toronto team. They're outplaying Golden State on both ends right now and Kerr is being outcoached. 

One more thing I want to point out, and I'm sure Deso will agree with me on this, is that even if KD comes back, this will be the first time since being back with the Warriors that he's ever had to work under this much pressure. It's been a lot easier for him to dominant against these Cleveland teams when you consider how much more talent Golden State and just how much more well constructed they were as a team. That isn't the case with the Raptors. 

Warriors are in huge trouble, regardless of whether or not KD comes back. But I think it's a lot worse than people think.



KING SANTA said:


> Remember when I called yall casuals if you at all said "Warriors are better without Durant"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CASUALS*


The way this series is playing out right now doesn't prove that, because we don't know how well they would have played with KD in this series. Right now the inconsistent defense and lack of depth is hurting them. This has been an issue all season even with KD. Tremendous performances from Ibaka and VanVleet and just a great overall team effort from Toronto are another factor. They want it more.

The only people who are casuals are the ones who thought this would be an easy series for Golden State. I said before that Toronto was a great team and was more than capable of beating Golden State. A lot of people associated this team with the ones that constantly got decimated by the Cavaliers. This isn't that same team anymore. New coach, new players, and a better all around team.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Raptors!!!!

*sploosh*


----------



## JM

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Oh wow holy jumping gypsies.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

While the series is not over, it is also not looking good for "The Good Guys." :lol

Those high ball screens for the Warriors, with the Dubs more or less simply spamming Steph Curry-Draymond Green pick-and-rolls... And that, with Klay Thompson off of simple cuts... Was generally all they had at their disposal. The Toronto Raptors are simply too large with, specifically, too many lengthy wings for a Kevin Durant-less Warriors team to deal with, particularly one that is dogged with a bevy of other injuries. 

Aside from Kawhi Leonard and Serge Ibaka completely roasting the Warriors, Steph Curry going only 2/9 from distance and DeMarcus Cousins probably being more singularly responsible for why the Warriors were not enjoying possibly a 15-point lead at the end of the first quarter (he was that bad) with all of the turnovers and lack of non-starters contributions (Quinn Cook missing those open looks hurt the Warriors' comeback efforts in the second half) _as well as_ Andre Iguodala looking like a shell of himself, which is partly due to having to ride him so hard without Durant to combat the Raptors' flurry of lengthy wings. And the cumulative toll of not having Durant and Iguodala fading after having to play 40+ minutes a game against the Houston Rockets (his shot has largely left him ever since) engenders a sort of collapse for the entire defense as Draymond Green's role as free safety is deprived from him. Pascal Siakam rocked Green good all night long partly as a result of these issues, but also partly due to him being a freak of nature, ha. 

Kevon Looney deserves some sort of basketball medal for coming back and playing after he was effectively considered done for the season. He gave his all and left nothing on the court. 

Klay Thompson was superb. Wrapping that hamstring up and going all out, truly excellent work. 

Being at the game, was so disappointed when Steph Curry played so poorly, especially defensively. Missing shots is one thing but he failed to box out on several key possessions down the stretch when the Warriors were attempting to stay in the game at all and not simply be utterly blown off the court. It was greatly unfortunate.

Serge Ibaka was the true killer in myriad ways with 20 colossal points. He simply hustled for everything and Toronto's pick-and-roll offense enabled him as well as others to almost blast the Dubs on those fierce switches. Have to give them plenty of credit for that. 

Al Attles at the game. :mj2 

Said goodbye to Oracle Arena tonight just in case on the way out of the building. 

Is the run over? Is the "Oakland Arena" done as far as NBA games are concerned?

Not necessarily. However, it is wise to at least be prepared for this to have been the final game in that building. 

From attending as a tiny child at Tim Hardaway's first game, to several Run TMC games, to attending the "We Believe" season, to seeing Joe Lacob be booed out of the arena for trading Monta Ellis for Andrew Bogut, seeing Harrison Barnes dunk on Nikola Pekovic, all the way to seeing them in Western Conference Finals games versus the Houston Rockets to winning it all against the Cleveland Cavaliers in the NBA Finals, to Kevin Durant effectively stealing the souls of the Denver Nuggets in a pivotal late-regular season game with a few enormous flying dunks. 

Goodbye, Oakland Arena... Although I hope this is in vain and you will not be gone forever just yet... :mj2 :curry2 :lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Raptors better win the next because they have the 3-1 lead. It would be foolish of them to lose to a team that was in the same position a few years ago and lost. It's still a win-win for KD. If they win, he still gets his ring. If they lose, it simply means they really needed him to win a tough series such as this.

As for the Warriors, I do remember that they've been down 3-1 before but I remember it was on a different round. They can still come back but the problem is with their lineup. It is very thin and they are getting borked on all ends of the court.

It is quite sad if this was the final game in Oracle Arena, I'm pretty sure that place meant so much to the people who live nearby or even travelled just to get there.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Wow... i cant believe the raptors are about to do win an NBA championship. I never would have seen this coming amongst the warrior’s dominance


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I still maintain that these Warriors without KD, with the caveat that the entire rest of their roster was actually healthy, would have been just fine in this series. They don't lose game 3 if Thompson and Looney are healthy and Steph is not completely drained for game 4 is he doesn't have to carry the team so much in game 3. At worst, the series is tied at 2.

My biggest criticism of this game is Kerr starting Cousins after that game 3 performance. Game 2 was a surprise contribution but he clearly is not ready to be starting. They should've went with Bogut because at least he wouldn't be a liability on defense and wouldn't be turning over the ball so much trying to score. Cousins could have had some effective moments playing off the bench in relief but he hurt the Warriors a lot when the rest of them were playing well early on and it went a long ways towards keeping the Raptors in the game. That in turn kept the game closer than it should have been and when the Raptors went off in the 3rd, it was effectively over. The injuries and extra wear on tear on those making up for them really caught up to them at the end of this one. Hindsight being 20/20, they should have ceded game 3 to be ready for having Thompson and Looney back in game 4.

Anything can happen in game 5 and we could still be getting one more game at this arena but things are not looking good for the Warriors right now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> I still maintain that these Warriors without KD, with the caveat that the entire rest of their roster was actually healthy, would have been just fine in this series. *They don't lose game 3 if Thompson and Looney are healthy and Steph is not completely drained for game 4 is he doesn't have to carry the team so much in game 3. At worst, the series is tied at 2.*
> 
> My biggest criticism of this game is Kerr starting Cousins after that game 3 performance. Game 2 was a surprise contribution but he clearly is not ready to be starting. They should've went with Bogut because at least he wouldn't be a liability on defense and wouldn't be turning over the ball so much trying to score. Cousins could have had some effective moments playing off the bench in relief but he hurt the Warriors a lot when the rest of them were playing well early on and it went a long ways towards keeping the Raptors in the game. That in turn kept the game closer than it should have been and when the Raptors went off in the 3rd, it was effectively over. The injuries and extra wear on tear on those making up for them really caught up to them at the end of this one. Hindsight being 20/20, they should have ceded game 3 to be ready for having Thompson and Looney back in game 4.
> 
> Anything can happen in game 5 and we could still be getting one more game at this arena but things are not looking good for the Warriors right now.


no, they don't. the game wasn't particularly close and raptors shot 50/42/95. adding klay back in means less shots for Curry as he never shoots that much when the other players are playing, meaning less overall points from him. Just adding back in players changes the dynamics of the game, but more importantly that game wasnt even close. It's not like Raptors barely beat them, even with Curry going off the Raps were comfortable the entire time and hit all of their shots.

This team needs Durant. Y'all really got thick ass skulls to think this team is remotely fine without him. Every team is also banged up and less than 100% this time of the year so that's hardly an excuse either.


edit: on top of all this, the only championships warriors won without kd came against injury riddled teams. every team they played against in 2015 had a major injury to a star. :kobe


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



AlternateDemise said:


> If KD didn't go to the Warriors, someone else would have. The only reason the Cavs ever beat the Warriors in the first place was due to timely injuries and Draymond's suspension. They were clearly never a match for them. There's a reason Golden State had a 3-1 lead on them in the first place.


If KD didn't go to the Warriors, they would have given Barnes the max contract. The player whose play you said was insignificant to the outcome of that finals.



> But yes, people are going to look at this and say that the Warriors couldn't win without KD, even though they were able to get to the finals without him in the first place. But Toronto is a legitimate finals contender, stockpiled with a lot of elite two way players and they match up so well against this Warriors team.


People were saying Warriors were UNSTOPPABLE without KD, ignoring matchups and how many comebacks they had to make. 2017 Cavs were legit. They really turned it on in the playoffs but they couldn't game plan against both KD and Curry. Raptors thus far didn't need to.



> Honestly, I'm getting a lot of flashbacks to the 2004 NBA Finals. Warriors, like the Lakers, were heavily favored while a lot of the great things their opponents did were ignored. In reality, the Lakers were very fortunate to pass by the Spurs in the first place and they had some internal struggles. The Raptors, like the Pistons, are playing tough, gritty team ball with a huge emphasis on defense while being led by great coaching.


This Warriors team is still grinding to try to win while that Lakers team was still infighting among themselves. Also the Raptors have one of the top 2 players on the court in Kawhi with KD missing. Some might even argue Kawhi is the best player on the court. Only a casual would feel they are being ignored.



> But with all of this said, everything changes if KD comes back. But not necessarily in a sense that the Warriors suddenly become favorites again, but in a sense that now both teams have adjustments they must make. Down 3-1 is the worst possible time for KD to come back, since it's all or nothing and he has to play at the highest level possible to pull Golden State over the top. And letting him be the leader and the main offensive weapon comes with the risk of giving Klay Thompson less opportunities and shot consistencies. Either way it'll take more than having KD back to beat this Toronto team. They're outplaying Golden State on both ends right now and Kerr is being outcoached.


How the fk is Kerr being outcoached? He made a back court of Quinn Cook and Curry survive defensively. He can't make his poor three point shooters take 3s and make them when left wide open. Kerrr has used stupidly bad draft lottery lineups in the finals to buy rest time for his starters and it worked most of the time before this game. Replacing the offensive production of KD with Jereko and Livingston isn't easy man.



> One more thing I want to point out, and I'm sure Deso will agree with me on this, is that even if KD comes back, this will be the first time since being back with the Warriors that he's ever had to work under this much pressure. It's been a lot easier for him to dominant against these Cleveland teams when you consider how much more talent Golden State and just how much more well constructed they were as a team. That isn't the case with the Raptors.
> 
> Warriors are in huge trouble, regardless of whether or not KD comes back. But I think it's a lot worse than people think.


Wtf it isn't like this is the first time KD is facing pressure. He has wilted as in game 6 and 7 in 2016 WCF. He has also met them in last season's WCF. His biggest issue is he lack of in-game fitness after being out for a long time more than this narrative to paint players as weak mentally.





> The way this series is playing out right now doesn't prove that, because we don't know how well they would have played with KD in this series. Right now the inconsistent defense and lack of depth is hurting them. This has been an issue all season even with KD. Tremendous performances from Ibaka and VanVleet and just a great overall team effort from Toronto are another factor. They want it more.


With KD they do not need that depth because he would be playing 40+ minutes if healthy and out of foul trouble. Raptors are running 7-8 man rotation. If Warriors are healthy they would run the same as well. Starters + Iguodala + Looney. Livingston and Mckinnie are taking whatever Durant 's minutes Iguodala can't take. Which means Cook is taking some of Livingston's minutes. 



> The only people who are casuals are the ones who thought this would be an easy series for Golden State. I said before that Toronto was a great team and was more than capable of beating Golden State. A lot of people associated this team with the ones that constantly got decimated by the Cavaliers. This isn't that same team anymore. New coach, new players, and a better all around team.


Casuals like you were saying KD brought THIS Warriors team down. THIS warriors team. Not a team with another starter level wing in place of KD.


----------



## Terminus

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

As a Cavs fan fuck those sissies in Oakland. If it wasn't for injuries and that cupcake ****** we would have won 3 straight and maybe more if that idiotic flat earthing moron didn't have an ego and demand a trade. Good for Canada as the US is shithole right now.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> I still maintain that these Warriors without KD, with the caveat that the entire rest of their roster was actually healthy, would have been just fine in this series. They don't lose game 3 if Thompson and Looney are healthy and Steph is not completely drained for game 4 is he doesn't have to carry the team so much in game 3. At worst, the series is tied at 2.
> 
> My biggest criticism of this game is Kerr starting Cousins after that game 3 performance. Game 2 was a surprise contribution but he clearly is not ready to be starting. They should've went with Bogut because at least he wouldn't be a liability on defense and wouldn't be turning over the ball so much trying to score. Cousins could have had some effective moments playing off the bench in relief but he hurt the Warriors a lot when the rest of them were playing well early on and it went a long ways towards keeping the Raptors in the game. That in turn kept the game closer than it should have been and when the Raptors went off in the 3rd, it was effectively over. The injuries and extra wear on tear on those making up for them really caught up to them at the end of this one. Hindsight being 20/20, they should have ceded game 3 to be ready for having Thompson and Looney back in game 4.
> 
> Anything can happen in game 5 and we could still be getting one more game at this arena but things are not looking good for the Warriors right now.


Kahhi looked banged up out there too. Injuries shouldn't be an excuse. One can also look at it in another way. If not for Toronto missing wide open shots in game 2 and a freak 18-0 3rd quarter opening by GSW, Raptors would already be champions with a 4-0 sweep.

Saying Kerr should have started Bogut in game 4 is hindsight 20/20. Cousins coming off the bench in game 1 wasn't very good. He played much better in the starting line up with the other starters in game 2. Kerr could be thinking Cousins would play better with Klay back alongside him as they connected well offensively in game 2.


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



FriedTofu said:


> Kahhi looked banged up out there too. Injuries shouldn't be an excuse. One can also look at it in another way. If not for Toronto missing wide open shots in game 2 and a freak 18-0 3rd quarter opening by GSW, Raptors would already be champions with a 4-0 sweep.
> 
> Saying Kerr should have started Bogut in game 4 is hindsight 20/20. Cousins coming off the bench in game 1 wasn't very good. He played much better in the starting line up with the other starters in game 2. Kerr could be thinking Cousins would play better with Klay back alongside him as they connected well offensively in game 2.


Starting Cousins in game 3 made sense after his game 2 performance. It did not make sense to start him in game 4 after his game 3 performance. 

It's easy to say that people should not blame injuries but you know that is bullshit when you are comparing people who are a little banged up but are still capable of playing to not having 2 (Thompson/Looney) of the most important people from their lineup. These Warriors without KD were talented enough to finish off the Rockets in the 2nd round, make easy work of the Blazers in a WCF sweep and then get a 1-1 split on the road to start the Finals. KD gets called the best player in the world by many and they did pretty damned good without him. Take someone of that level of talent off most other teams in the league and they do not win another game at this level.

Here's the thing though, when you've got a guy like KD on your team, and you lose him, it takes away any margin for error you had. The team is built to rely heavily on KD. They have the talent to succeed without him. They do not have the talent to succeed without him when you then take away Thompson and Looney. Take away Kawhi, have Lowry lead the team, then knock out Siakam and Ibaka, then tell me how well the Raptors perform.


----------



## Magic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I don't think many people take time to consider the early contending Warriors had one of the best home court advantages in the league. Their crowds were loud and roaring.


Now it's suits. And while some suits can be die hards, most aren't and the women that show up to be seen most definitely are not. They've priced out too many of their fans like Iggy was alluding to.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Raptors just look like the better team all around. I know Warriors are injured but they still have the talent to win. Raptors are playing so smart, being very patient on offense and doing a good job defensively themselves. Warriors look desperate and Raptors look like they are just slowly and methodically picking them apart. If they keep this up they will win it all. Tables have turned Warriors don't look unbeatable anymore, the Raptors look unbeatable right now. I'm having a hard time believing Golden State can beat this team. Raptors are not the underdogs anymore, the Warriors are.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> Starting Cousins in game 3 made sense after his game 2 performance. It did not make sense to start him in game 4 after his game 3 performance.


Like I said, he could have been thinking Cousins could perform better with Thompson back in the lineup. Cousins will get his minutes since Looney is not 100%. Would Bogut be able to handle going against Gasol from the start?



> It's easy to say that people should not blame injuries but you know that is bullshit when you are comparing people who are a little banged up but are still capable of playing to not having 2 (Thompson/Looney) of the most important people from their lineup. These Warriors without KD were talented enough to finish off the Rockets in the 2nd round, make easy work of the Blazers in a WCF sweep and then get a 1-1 split on the road to start the Finals. KD gets called the best player in the world by many and they did pretty damned good without him. Take someone of that level of talent off most other teams in the league and they do not win another game at this level.


It's not bullshit when both players missed just one game, and one of them was due to precaution as Klay was ready to suit up in game 3. These Warriors beat Rockets without Durant for 1.5 games. They have beaten this Raptors team in 1 game without Durant. They didn't make easy work of the Blazers. They had to come back from more than 15 points in 3 games FFS. And these Blazers back court are bad at defending and are missing their rim protector. Not ideal against this Warriors offence.

If you have been following this Warriors team, you should know it wasn't easy even though they swept the team they matched up well against.



> Here's the thing though, when you've got a guy like KD on your team, and you lose him, it takes away any margin for error you had. The team is built to rely heavily on KD. They have the talent to succeed without him. They do not have the talent to succeed without him when you then take away Thompson and Looney. Take away Kawhi, have Lowry lead the team, then knock out Siakam and Ibaka, then tell me how well the Raptors perform.


Sure they have the talent, but they lack the scoring from their rotation players outside of Curry, Klay and KD. Compared to the 7 to 8 guys Raptors are playing who can get buckets. Raptors left Green and Iguodala wide open behind the 3 pt line. Warriors left Gasol and Siakam (at the top of the key where his 3pt% is at its lowest) open. Which makes you more uncomfortable?

If this team is built to rely heavily on KD, then why the hell were you and others saying this Warriors team is better without him? The team is built around Curry, hence his +/- is ridiculous compared to everyone else on the team. Trying to shift the narrative now is pathetic. KD gives them a safety valve when Plan A of Curry fails on the night.

Raptors will struggle if you take out these players for sure. But Raptors were already missing their Looney in Anunoby. I'll give you missing 3 starters in Cousins, Klay and KD will destroy most teams without an MVP like Curry though.

Also like I said, this Raptors team didn't need to game plan a 7 game series against a Curry/Durant duo. That is a huge advantage that shows KD makes the team better.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



DesolationRow said:


> While the series is not over, it is also not looking good for "The Good Guys." :lol
> 
> Those high ball screens for the Warriors, with the Dubs more or less simply spamming Steph Curry-Draymond Green pick-and-rolls... And that, with Klay Thompson off of simple cuts... Was generally all they had at their disposal. The Toronto Raptors are simply too large with, specifically, too many lengthy wings for a Kevin Durant-less Warriors team to deal with, particularly one that is dogged with a bevy of other injuries.
> 
> Aside from Kawhi Leonard and Serge Ibaka completely roasting the Warriors, Steph Curry going only 2/9 from distance and DeMarcus Cousins probably being more singularly responsible for why the Warriors were not enjoying possibly a 15-point lead at the end of the first quarter (he was that bad) with all of the turnovers and lack of non-starters contributions (Quinn Cook missing those open looks hurt the Warriors' comeback efforts in the second half) _as well as_ Andre Iguodala looking like a shell of himself, which is partly due to having to ride him so hard without Durant to combat the Raptors' flurry of lengthy wings. And the cumulative toll of not having Durant and Iguodala fading after having to play 40+ minutes a game against the Houston Rockets (his shot has largely left him ever since) engenders a sort of collapse for the entire defense as Draymond Green's role as free safety is deprived from him. Pascal Siakam rocked Green good all night long partly as a result of these issues, but also partly due to him being a freak of nature, ha.
> 
> Kevon Looney deserves some sort of basketball medal for coming back and playing after he was effectively considered done for the season. He gave his all and left nothing on the court.
> 
> Klay Thompson was superb. Wrapping that hamstring up and going all out, truly excellent work.
> 
> Being at the game, was so disappointed when Steph Curry played so poorly, especially defensively. Missing shots is one thing but he failed to box out on several key possessions down the stretch when the Warriors were attempting to stay in the game at all and not simply be utterly blown off the court. It was greatly unfortunate.
> 
> Serge Ibaka was the true killer in myriad ways with 20 colossal points. He simply hustled for everything and Toronto's pick-and-roll offense enabled him as well as others to almost blast the Dubs on those fierce switches. Have to give them plenty of credit for that.
> 
> Al Attles at the game. :mj2
> 
> Said goodbye to Oracle Arena tonight just in case on the way out of the building.
> 
> Is the run over? Is the "Oakland Arena" done as far as NBA games are concerned?
> 
> Not necessarily. However, it is wise to at least be prepared for this to have been the final game in that building.
> 
> From attending as a tiny child at Tim Hardaway's first game, to several Run TMC games, to attending the "We Believe" season, to seeing Joe Lacob be booed out of the arena for trading Monta Ellis for Andrew Bogut, seeing Harrison Barnes dunk on Nikola Pekovic, all the way to seeing them in Western Conference Finals games versus the Houston Rockets to winning it all against the Cleveland Cavaliers in the NBA Finals, to Kevin Durant effectively stealing the souls of the Denver Nuggets in a pivotal late-regular season game with a few enormous flying dunks.
> 
> Goodbye, Oakland Arena... Although I hope this is in vain and you will not be gone forever just yet... :mj2 :curry2 :lol


How'd you get in Deso? I thought they banned you for pushing Lowry?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

End of an era?


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



KING SANTA said:


> I don't think many people take time to consider the early contending Warriors had one of the best home court advantages in the league. Their crowds were loud and roaring.
> 
> 
> Now it's suits. And while some suits can be die hards, most aren't and the women that show up to be seen most definitely are not. They've priced out too many of their fans like Iggy was alluding to.


This.

Klay also talked about the fans at Oracle earlier this season and he was 100% correct. Too many Bay Area VCs, techies, millionaires and billionaires are in the seats. There's not enough lower class fans to bring that loudness and energy the team needs. It's probably gonna get worst next season when they're playing in their new $1 billion arena.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Ace said:


> This series is going to hurt Steph's legacy and elevate KD's.
> 
> Love Steph, but dude comes up short in big moments in the Finals. No surprise he has never won a Finals MVP and probably never will.
> 
> Lebron would have beaten this team if they didn't have KD. Lost 2 rings because of that move.


Steph Curry has had a few bad apples of games such as last night's in NBA Finals games, but the impression that he is weak in the Finals is off the mark.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137034922281934849
It is probably because the bad games just stand out. Having said that, his performance in Game 4 was awful. Some of it was that the team was out of sorts, some of it is that the Toronto Raptors are so astonishingly long just as I knew they were and would be tremendously disruptive (even with Kevin Durant around, much more so without him suited up) and the greatest part of it was that Steph Curry himself was quite bad. Draymond Green was trying to force some passes through traffic, and Curry could barely hold on to the ball in the first half for whatever reasons... It was just frustrating. @FriedTofu; is correct in that the Warriors are majorly missing a third scoring option. Nick Nurse is overloading his defense to swarm the Curry and his Splash Brother Klay Thompson. Toronto is gleeful at the prospect of Green, Andre Iguodala or truly anyone not named Curry or Thompson shooting, so everything the Splash Brothers get is either earned or the result of a well-executed ball screen. 

Wish DeMarcus Cousins had been spending more possessions trying to set screens for the Warriors' greatest perimeter threats rather than trying to prove he can still go like the old DeMarcus Cousins and dribble and turn the ball over with reckless abandon. 

Having said all of that, it is true that the present series is helping Durant's image. 

Going up against any other potent team from the Eastern Conference, probably the Milwaukee Bucks, would have been difficult without Durant, but no match-up screams "Golden State, We Have A Problem" the way a Warriors-Raptors series does without him.

Durant's absence is felt multifariously, too. 

If the Warriors wanted to give a DeMarcus Cousins or Kevon Looney or Take-the-Center-of-Your-Pick the opportunity to match up with Marc Gasol, and play the small forward/small forward battle right out of the gate, you lose Durant negating Kawhi Leonard. 

If the Warriors wanted to go Hampton Five and run it small with Durant potentially at the center position for a while, you lose that option. 

The Warriors are compelled to run some mishmash of either (a) Cousins, who is being thoroughly torched by Toronto's pick-and-roll offense, is bodied and disrupted on offense, has little mobility and possesses almost zero agility and/or lift (whether he ever returns to what he once was is an open question but he is clearly not that pre-Achilles, pre-quad Cousins now, and that is what the Warriors require given the state of the roster); (b) Looney, who is severely limited at best on offense with a compromised collarbone and who the Raptors can have Gasol bully around in the post if necessary; (c) Andrew Bogut, sometimes okay, sometimes burned toast on pick-and-roll coverage, as old as Methuselah; (d) Jordan Bell, chronic underachiever who can be bullied even worse than Looney, misses assignments in ways that will make a Warriors fan begin cursing within a few short possessions and who has planted himself firmly within the deepest bowels of Steve Kerr's personal doghouse with his silliness and typical lack of effectiveness; (e) Damian Jones, who, right, would be thoroughly outclassed in every sense of the term within a few short possessions, likely on both ends of the floor. 

And this poster maintains that the Warriors are deeper with their bigs than their smalls. However, losing Durant compromises the Warriors both with bigs and wings (Iguodala, heavily taxed and ostensibly without his legs, could probably privately attest to that). 

Also, on another front, have to give Nurse a great deal of credit. The Warriors executed a bunch of furious curl slips early on that seemed to upset the Raptors' defensive timing. Nurse saw it and had his players delay their motion on rotations simply to alter the timing for the Warriors' set plays. Nurse was irate when he saw his players struggle with trying to trap Klay Thompson, for instance, who kicked it back out to Green early on to set up more cutting action. 



Stax Classic said:


> How'd you get in Deso? I thought they banned you for pushing Lowry?


Turns out Oracle Arena security has a price, my friend. :curry2 _/Ted DiBiase chortle _


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



FriedTofu said:


> Like I said, he could have been thinking Cousins could perform better with Thompson back in the lineup. Cousins will get his minutes since Looney is not 100%. Would Bogut be able to handle going against Gasol from the start?


I have confidence that Bogut would have handled Gasol better defensively and he wouldn't have been turning the ball over trying to score offensively. Then it's up to Kerr for how long to leave him out there. 



> It's not bullshit when both players missed just one game, and one of them was due to precaution as Klay was ready to suit up in game 3. These Warriors beat Rockets without Durant for 1.5 games. They have beaten this Raptors team in 1 game without Durant. They didn't make easy work of the Blazers. They had to come back from more than 15 points in 3 games FFS. And these Blazers back court are bad at defending and are missing their rim protector. Not ideal against this Warriors offence.


Yes. Yes it is bullshit when both players missed just one game. Look at it in the larger context. The entire team has been playing without a starter that was putting up 30 points on 40 minutes a night. You take that kind of productivity out of the lineup and ask the rest of the team to pick up the slack all the way through the end of the Rockets, all of the Blazers and 2 on the road in the Finals against the Raptors? It's going to put the team in a precarious position. Then you take away Thompson and Looney for game 3, 2 very important both offensive and defensive players, wear Steph out trying to carry the game without them, a collapse in game 4 can be understood when you factor in everything that led up to it.


Like I said, if you take away Kawhi from the Raptors, make them play that many games to reach the Finals, then take away Siakam and Ibaka too, they would be in even worse shape than the Warriors are right now.



The Absolute said:


> This.
> 
> Klay also talked about the fans at Oracle earlier this season and he was 100% correct. Too many Bay Area VCs, techies, millionaires and billionaires are in the seats. There's not enough lower class fans to bring that loudness and energy the team needs. It's probably gonna get worst next season when they're playing in their new $1 billion arena.


The Warriors are not the only team in the league with their real fans being priced out of games. Expect this sort of thing to continue happening to every team and continue getting worse. It's all about that money baby. Fuck the fans.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



FriedTofu said:


> If KD didn't go to the Warriors, they would have given Barnes the max contract. The player whose play you said was insignificant to the outcome of that finals.


I shouldn't even bother continuing with you after this. The Warriors absolutely would not have given Barnes a max contract. What a fucking stupid thing to say :lmao



FriedTofu said:


> People were saying Warriors were UNSTOPPABLE without KD, ignoring matchups and how many comebacks they had to make. 2017 Cavs were legit. They really turned it on in the playoffs but they couldn't game plan against both KD and Curry. Raptors thus far didn't need to.


The 2017 Cavs were an awful defensive team with almost no real big man reserves outside of Channing Frye. Their only real contributions coming from the bench were Richard Jefferson and Kyle Korver. Don't act like they were this incredible team because they were able to breeze through a horrible eastern conference. 



FriedTofu said:


> This Warriors team is still grinding to try to win while that Lakers team was still infighting among themselves. Also the Raptors have one of the top 2 players on the court in Kawhi with KD missing. Some might even argue Kawhi is the best player on the court. Only a casual would feel they are being ignored.


:kobe the fact that you just stole a word from Magic makes you lose a ton of credibility as a poster. Never do that again. You aren't Magic, stop trying to be him. 

And I was talking about playstyles, I never once compared the Raptors and Pistons personal and there's a reason for that. 



FriedTofu said:


> How the fk is Kerr being outcoached? He made a back court of Quinn Cook and Curry survive defensively. He can't make his poor three point shooters take 3s and make them when left wide open. Kerrr has used stupidly bad draft lottery lineups in the finals to buy rest time for his starters and it worked most of the time before this game. Replacing the offensive production of KD with Jereko and Livingston isn't easy man.


Okay? How does any of this disprove what I just said? Nurse has an answer for every scheme that Kerr has drawn up and Kerr has no idea what to do about it. The Warriors are continuing to leave the Raptors players open on an island. A few of those open threes going down in game 2 would have cost them the game and it would have been a sweep. You can't blame personal on bad team play. 



FriedTofu said:


> Wtf it isn't like this is the first time KD is facing pressure. He has wilted as in game 6 and 7 in 2016 WCF. He has also met them in last season's WCF. His biggest issue is he lack of in-game fitness after being out for a long time more than this narrative to paint players as weak mentally.


Has KD ever come back from an injury that kept him out for a significant portion of the playoffs on a team down 3-1 with the chance of a three peat on the line? No. This isn't like anything KD has ever had to face before, especially during his time on the Warriors. For the first time, he has actual adversity he has to overcome, assuming he even plays. 



FriedTofu said:


> With KD they do not need that depth because he would be playing 40+ minutes if healthy and out of foul trouble. Raptors are running 7-8 man rotation. If Warriors are healthy they would run the same as well. Starters + Iguodala + Looney. Livingston and Mckinnie are taking whatever Durant 's minutes Iguodala can't take. Which means Cook is taking some of Livingston's minutes.


They absolutely do need that depth, regardless of whether or not KD's there. You just can't rely on your starting five. And that bench unit won't get it done. Apart from Iggy (and even then he has his limitations offensively), everyone you just listed there is fundamentally flawed in some form or fashion that has allowed the Raptors to take advantage of them. I don't care how many minutes KD plays. He's not going to magically put up 40 points every game, especially against Leonard and a team filled with a lot of lengthy and versatile defenders. 



FriedTofu said:


> Casuals like you were saying KD brought THIS Warriors team down. THIS warriors team. Not a team with another starter level wing in place of KD.


Alright so you've proven yourself to be horribly lacking in any knowledge of this sport, and have now even resorted to straight up stealing arguments and sayings from others. You're Stephen A Smith without his salary or show. Off to the ignore list you go. Before you go there, I'll address this last part of what was another stupid post by you. 

Casuals like you were saying injuries had nothing to do with the Warriors losing in 2016, that a guy like Bogut getting injured didn't matter because he's not Steph Curry, Klay Thompson, plays fifteen minutes game and you have no idea how team dynamics or personal works or even basic team basketball. And at this point, only a casual would say that the Warriors are losing because they don't have KD. It's not. And with how the Warriors are continuing to play, it's laughable to even think that KD would magically solve those problems. Right now the Warriors are being outplayed on both ends. Even if KD were back, those same issues would still be there.

Now go away. Let the grown ups talk about basketball and you talk about something that you can understand.

Edit: I also just remembered, we could witness Jeremy Lin become an NBA Champion.


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

2017 Cavs only had Bron. Poor guy practically solo'd the playoffs the last 2 years.. which is kind of saying something about the East I guess.

Not sure what's going on with this team now, I mean even before KD came, they were destroying any and everyone.

This is happening folks. GSW is down 2 games and we're looking at TR walking away with a championship.


----------



## llj

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

The Warriors had declined significantly on defense this season. The names are still there but there's a reason why they won less games and dropped a few stinkers in the early rounds, to WC teams that simply weren't as good as the Sixers and Bucks. Having said that, if KD were here absolutely we might be talking a tough 6-7 game series instead of a possible 5 game manhandling.

The Raps have been deceptive all season. They sat Kawhi out for like 20+ games not for injuries but for knee management and they coasted large segments of the season. There were quarters and moments where you saw how defensively good they could be with Gasol in the lineup, but they never quite went all out in every single game like the Bucks did. It was only in the playoffs where they really dialed it up. The Raptors prior to this year were a team that went all out in the regular season every single year and then choked/ran into better talent in the playoffs. This year they came into the season with the SOLE purpose and plan to finally succeed in the playoffs, even at the cost of a few regular season wins.

People also underrated, for years, how good Lowry and Gasol were. Because they weren't dominant scorers, they could never crack the top 5 players in the NBA but they were the unquestioned best players on some flawed Memphis and Raptors teams for several years. They were analytics darlings. But on/off court impact, net rating, defensive impact...those things aren't seen by most people. They just see Lowry's 4-15 shooting lines on many playoff games and didn't see that the Raptors were still usually so much worse whenever he was off the court. Same with Gasol on Memphis. What Gasol and Lowry always needed was a true alpha scorer for them to complement. They didn't have it until this year.

These Raptors obviously aren't going to be considered some all-time great team. KD being out is going to be something people will hold against them for years afterward. But they have a top 5 player who played like a top 1 player in the playoffs, a top 2 calibre defense, and high IQ players all around. Plus more than a bit of luck. Those are typically the ingredients that encapsulates a championship team in most sports.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> I have confidence that Bogut would have handled Gasol better defensively and he wouldn't have been turning the ball over trying to score offensively. Then it's up to Kerr for how long to leave him out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes it is bullshit when both players missed just one game. Look at it in the larger context. The entire team has been playing without a starter that was putting up 30 points on 40 minutes a night. You take that kind of productivity out of the lineup and ask the rest of the team to pick up the slack all the way through the end of the Rockets, all of the Blazers and 2 on the road in the Finals against the Raptors? It's going to put the team in a precarious position. Then you take away Thompson and Looney for game 3, 2 very important both offensive and defensive players, wear Steph out trying to carry the game without them, a collapse in game 4 can be understood when you factor in everything that led up to it.
> 
> 
> Like I said, if you take away Kawhi from the Raptors, make them play that many games to reach the Finals, then take away Siakam and Ibaka too, they would be in even worse shape than the Warriors are right now.
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors are not the only team in the league with their real fans being priced out of games. Expect this sort of thing to continue happening to every team and continue getting worse. It's all about that money baby. Fuck the fans.


Bogut would be the safer choice while Cousins the more variance with higher upside. Kerr gambled and quickly abandoned it when it wasn't working.

It isn't BS because no other team have two MVPs on their team. The Warriors core were still there except Klay Thompson for game 3. The core were all active for game 4. Losing 3 starters would wreck teams without a Curry or Lebron, but complaining about injuries now is pointless.

Also, you can't argue that KD was bringing this team down earlier in the thread and turn around now to say without him the team is in a precarious position. This situation was exactly why I argued KD made the team better in the first place

That's the difference between being carried by a guard and being carried by a bigger wing player. Kawhi struggled but can get to the line to make up his production. Curry getting to the line would be a much more physically taxing decision.



AlternateDemise said:


> I shouldn't even bother continuing with you after this. The Warriors absolutely would not have given Barnes a max contract. What a fucking stupid thing to say :lmao


Who else was there in 2016 free agency? If Warriors didn't land KD, they would have kept the 73 games winning team instead of bargain hunting like they are now. That free agency was the cap spike so eveybody were getting paid ridiculous amount. Wings that can hold their own on both sides of the court cost a premium. Portland is still recovering from all the mistakes they made that summer, wasting Lilard's early prime.





> The 2017 Cavs were an awful defensive team with almost no real big man reserves outside of Channing Frye. Their only real contributions coming from the bench were Richard Jefferson and Kyle Korver. Don't act like they were this incredible team because they were able to breeze through a horrible eastern conference.


 They were incredible offensively, except when they ran into a team that can match them offensively but way better on defense. Against any other team I would say that Cavs team stood better than 50-50 chance to win any 7 game series.





> :kobe the fact that you just stole a word from Magic makes you lose a ton of credibility as a poster. Never do that again. You aren't Magic, stop trying to be him.


Sorry I didn't know it was copyrighted. @magic can I use the label on this guy if it fits?



> And I was talking about playstyles, I never once compared the Raptors and Pistons personal and there's a reason for that.


The play style isn't even similar. Are you sure you aren't projecting the narrative casuals were painting about the match up into 'playstyle'?





> Okay? How does any of this disprove what I just said? Nurse has an answer for every scheme that Kerr has drawn up and Kerr has no idea what to do about it. The Warriors are continuing to leave the Raptors players open on an island. A few of those open threes going down in game 2 would have cost them the game and it would have been a sweep. You can't blame personal on bad team play.


Personnel matters. Leaving players open is just how the game is being played now. Teams are gambling more on leaving poor or average but low usage 3 point shooters open behind the 3 pt line to overload on the star player.





> Has KD ever come back from an injury that kept him out for a significant portion of the playoffs on a team down 3-1 with the chance of a three peat on the line? No. This isn't like anything KD has ever had to face before, especially during his time on the Warriors. For the first time, he has actual adversity he has to overcome, assuming he even plays.


You are assuming he will be back the same old KD. I am saying his physical condition is more of a factor than whatever stupid casual narrative about overcoming adversity is.





> They absolutely do need that depth, regardless of whether or not KD's there. You just can't rely on your starting five. And that bench unit won't get it done. Apart from Iggy (and even then he has his limitations offensively), everyone you just listed there is fundamentally flawed in some form or fashion that has allowed the Raptors to take advantage of them. I don't care how many minutes KD plays. He's not going to magically put up 40 points every game, especially against Leonard and a team filled with a lot of lengthy and versatile defenders.


Playoff rotations shortens. Raptors are playing just 7 man with spot minutes for the other few spot or foul troubles. Depth in the playoffs means different options against different match ups, but with the Warriors starting 5 + Iguodala, they don't really need much variance against most teams. Warriors bench is absolutely terrible but so was it last season. Nick Young was their MLE signing last season. That didn't work out too well.





> Alright so you've proven yourself to be horribly lacking in any knowledge of this sport, and have now even resorted to straight up stealing arguments and sayings from others. You're Stephen A Smith without his salary or show. Off to the ignore list you go. Before you go there, I'll address this last part of what was another stupid post by you.
> 
> Casuals like you were saying injuries had nothing to do with the Warriors losing in 2016, that a guy like Bogut getting injured didn't matter because he's not Steph Curry, Klay Thompson, plays fifteen minutes game and you have no idea how team dynamics or personal works or even basic team basketball. And at this point, only a casual would say that the Warriors are losing because they don't have KD. It's not. And with how the Warriors are continuing to play, it's laughable to even think that KD would magically solve those problems. Right now the Warriors are being outplayed on both ends. Even if KD were back, those same issues would still be there.
> 
> Now go away. Let the grown ups talk about basketball and you talk about something that you can understand.
> 
> Edit: I also just remembered, we could witness Jeremy Lin become an NBA Champion.


Casuals like you think Barnes missing open shots didn't matter but use the same argument that leaving players wide open in this finals is a sign of bad coaching. Casuals like you argued KD was making this Warrior team worse just by looking at the 4-0 sweep when they were trailing by 15+ points in 3 of the games. Casuals like you think what I am saying is KD returning would magically solve all the issues without context such as his physical conditioning. Casuals like you think you paint narratives about star players's ability to overcome adversity to whether they can carry a team to victory on their own while at the same time try to tell others they know more about team dynamics or basic team basketball. Casuals like you allowed your hatred for KD to past judgement on his contributions to the team, only to flip-flop when Warriors start to struggle. Casuals like you like to say depth is important but don't bother to check that the Raptors are just as top heavy as the Warriors.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

ONE MORE GAME!
ONE MORE GAME!
ONE MORE GAME!

I wonder if the people I remember on social media claiming the Raptors were a dead team when they traded away DeRozan and fired Dwane Casey feel rather foolish right about now.

1st Conference championship in franchise history and a 2-game lead in the finals against defending NBA Champs.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> Starting Cousins in game 3 made sense after his game 2 performance. It did not make sense to start him in game 4 after his game 3 performance.
> 
> It's easy to say that people should not blame injuries but you know that is bullshit when you are comparing people who are a little banged up but are still capable of playing to not having 2 (Thompson/Looney) of the most important people from their lineup. These Warriors without KD were talented enough to finish off the Rockets in the 2nd round, make easy work of the Blazers in a WCF sweep and then get a 1-1 split on the road to start the Finals. KD gets called the best player in the world by many and they did pretty damned good without him. Take someone of that level of talent off most other teams in the league and they do not win another game at this level.
> 
> Here's the thing though, when you've got a guy like KD on your team, and you lose him, it takes away any margin for error you had. The team is built to rely heavily on KD. They have the talent to succeed without him. They do not have the talent to succeed without him when you then take away Thompson and Looney. Take away Kawhi, have Lowry lead the team, then knock out Siakam and Ibaka, then tell me how well the Raptors perform.


There is a difference between the second round vs the NBA finals. 

Injuries aren't a good excuse for losing. Nobody would say if so and so put down the donuts and lose the gut they'd be 10x champions. Its all on the players to keep themselves fit, healthy and injury free on and off the court. Its a necessary underrated skill in all of sports especially in a marathon season like basketball. Steph plays all the games and leads his team to the championship while Kyrie/Chris Paul misses a dozen games and can't even participate in the games that matter; who really is the better player? 

You could argue the Warriors outlasted and played smarter than all the other injury riddled teams in their dynasty. After all, everyone should be conditioned to play at least close to 82 games and the same teams. Instead people like to say Warriors got "lucky" or took the easy path to 3 titles. 

So no, I wouldn't use the excuse of injuries for GSW. TOR outlasted them and they have been the better team.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I wonder if the people I remember on social media claiming the Raptors were a dead team when they traded away DeRozan and fired Dwane Casey feel rather foolish right about now.


As a Spurs fan who's seen Kawhi's brilliance up close, I never thought the Raptors were 'dead,' but I'll freely admit that I didn't see them going this far. Kawhi is not human, but I assumed the rest of the Raptors would fold like they always had. Instead, they've fallen in line behind their leader, and it'll take a minor miracle to stop them now. As bitter as I am about how Kawhi forced his way out of San Antonio, I hope they finish the job. Good for them.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

The Rapt0rs could still sell off the team of Leonard leaves this off season and rebuild :draper2 That was clearly the plan in bringing him in, go all in for one year, and see where things are after that.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Kevin Durant has been cleared to practice for the team. And Kerr has stated he doesn't want Durant playing until he's gone through a full practice. We could see Durant return in game 5, baring any sort of set back.


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



FriedTofu said:


> It isn't BS because no other team have two MVPs on their team. The Warriors core were still there except Klay Thompson for game 3. The core were all active for game 4. Losing 3 starters would wreck teams without a Curry or Lebron, but complaining about injuries now is pointless.


Yes, it *is* bullshit that you can't factor in everything going on outside of a single game sample size. But okay.



> Also, you can't argue that KD was bringing this team down earlier in the thread and turn around now to say without him the team is in a precarious position. This situation was exactly why I argued KD made the team better in the first place


fpalm

First of all, I did not say KD was bringing *this* team down. *These* Warriors are built to rely on KD's production and minutes but they can still win without him.

Secondly, my argument was that the core Warriors of Steph, Klay and Draymond would be better off in the long run by replacing KD *with stronger depth.* See those last 3 words? They are important to the argument being made here. I never said they should just take things as is and remove KD and everything would be instantly improved. 

You keep making micro arguments against macro arguments and that is why you come across as silly. Then you want to act like injuries should not be factored into why a team lost games. Are the only factor? Of course not. But they are a factor.

This Warriors team, as it is constructed, is still capable of success without KD. The games they played without him while they still had everyone else proves that. But, like I said, if you start losing other people on top of that, then of course they are going to struggle. File that under no shit, Sherlock. Having KD on the team does not happen in a vacuum. A lot of different pieces would be in a lot of different places if the team wasn't built around having KD. They would have different roleplayers to fall back on while Klay and Looney are out a game. I'm reasonably certain the Warriors were a pretty damned good team before KD showed up.

Do try to see the big picture and listen to what I am actually saying when arguing back at me. It makes things more helpful in these discussions.



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Injuries aren't a good excuse for losing.


This is genuinely one of the most retarded arguments any armchair QB can ever make. Next man up! Are most of your best players hurt? Well, too bad! You should still be able to win!


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> Yes, it *is* bullshit that you can't factor in everything going on outside of a single game sample size. But okay.


 They had three games of everyone playing against the Raptors. They lost one, edged out the other and got blown away in the last one.





> fpalm
> 
> First of all, I did not say KD was bringing *this* team down. *These* Warriors are built to rely on KD's production and minutes but they can still win without him.
> 
> Secondly, my argument was that the core Warriors of Steph, Klay and Draymond would be better off in the long run by replacing KD *with stronger depth.* See those last 3 words? They are important to the argument being made here. I never said they should just take things as is and remove KD and everything would be instantly improved.
> 
> You keep making micro arguments against macro arguments and that is why you come across as silly. Then you want to act like injuries should not be factored into why a team lost games. Are the only factor? Of course not. But they are a factor.
> 
> This Warriors team, as it is constructed, is still capable of success without KD. The games they played without him while they still had everyone else proves that. But, like I said, if you start losing other people on top of that, then of course they are going to struggle. File that under no shit, Sherlock. Having KD on the team does not happen in a vacuum. A lot of different pieces would be in a lot of different places if the team wasn't built around having KD. They would have different roleplayers to fall back on while Klay and Looney are out a game. I'm reasonably certain the Warriors were a pretty damned good team before KD showed up.
> 
> Do try to see the big picture and listen to what I am actually saying when arguing back at me. It makes things more helpful in these discussions.


What depth? You are only going to replace KD with a starter level replacement with how contracts work. The better argument for depth is to have used their MLE this year on another wing instead on using it on Cousins. You were arguing that Warriors are better without KD, even in this playoffs. You were taking both the point that Warriors are better off without KD this playoffs and could be better next season replacing him with 'depth'.

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2254842-dubs-raps-finals-lets-boogie-194.html#post77241446

Trying to argue that things don't happen in a vacucum but ignoring that Warriors would be paying Green, Klay, Curry and Iguodala huge contracts anyway without KD and thinking KD's 30m could be spent on depth. :lmao




> This is genuinely one of the most retarded arguments any armchair QB can ever make. Next man up! Are most of your best players hurt? Well, too bad! You should still be able to win!


No other team could compete if an MVP goes down. That is the luxury this Warriors team have. There is a reason bench players are bench players, they have flaws that can be exploited in the playoffs in the wrong match-ups. Bogut looks good so far because Raptors are playing Gasol. He didn't get much minutes in the previous round because Portland played small and he isn't a go to post scorer now.


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



FriedTofu said:


> They had three games of everyone playing against the Raptors. They lost one, edged out the other and got blown away in the last one.


They had just finished the Rockets, swept the Blazers and got a 1-1 split on the road to start the Finals. "Edged out the other", meaning they won a road game in the Finals. "Got blown away in the last one", yeah, with a worn out Steph from game 3 and the entire team tired from replacing KD's mins and production. Since the 2nd round. Simply saying they had them all for 3 games does not tell the entire story.

Ya can't just factor in only those 3 Finals games without considering everything that came before it and how much Steph had to do on his own in game 3. That had just as much an effect on him in game 4 as the previous couple series and the beginning of this one did on the entire team. You come off as ridiculous criticizing what they've done replacing KD's mins and production then acting like filling in for a loss like that is not going to be a drain on everyone else.



> What depth? You are only going to replace KD with a starter level replacement with how contracts work. The better argument for depth is to have used their MLE this year on another wing instead on using it on Cousins. You were arguing that Warriors are better without KD, even in this playoffs. You were taking both the point that Warriors are better off without KD this playoffs and could be better next season replacing him with 'depth'.
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2254842-dubs-raps-finals-lets-boogie-194.html#post77241446


That quote you posted does not show me saying they would be better off in these playoffs without him. What it shows is me commenting that they are better as a team because of how differently they play without him. Their pre-KD days already saw them win a title and put up the best regular season in NBA history. Nothing I have seen in these Finals have convinced me I am wrong. A team that wins playing team ball will always be more dangerous than a team that relies on iso scorers.



> Trying to argue that things don't happen in a vacucum but ignoring that Warriors would be paying Green, Klay, Curry and Iguodala huge contracts anyway without KD and thinking KD's 30m could be spent on depth. :lmao


I never said anything about Iggy. I said it's Curry, Thompson and Green who need to be built around. Don't get me wrong, I love Iggy, but he is getting old and cannot contribute like he once could. His contract should reflect that should he remain on the team. And I wouldn't waste another dime on Boogie either.



> No other team could compete if an MVP goes down. That is the luxury this Warriors team have. There is a reason bench players are bench players, they have flaws that can be exploited in the playoffs in the wrong match-ups. Bogut looks good so far because Raptors are playing Gasol. He didn't get much minutes in the previous round because Portland played small and he isn't a go to post scorer now.


They don't need Bogut to be a scorer. They need Bogut to not be a liability. Starting Cousins in game 4 hurt more than it help.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



FriedTofu said:


> Trying to argue that things don't happen in a vacucum but ignoring that Warriors would be paying Green, Klay, Curry and Iguodala huge contracts anyway without KD and thinking KD's 30m could be spent on depth. :lmao


The Warriors' front office made it plain to anyone and everyone that unless they could crack the code to bring Kevin Durant into the fold, they were "dead set" on having Harrison Barnes back with a "matching offer" against the market. This was after, of course, extending Barnes the qualifying offer on June 29, 2016 (Festus Ezeli also received one), making their starting small forward at the time a restricted free agent. 

It seems as though a large number of NBA fans actually underrate how superbly the Warriors' front office worked that magic in 2016 to bring Durant into the fold. And the uptick in television revenue for teams to play around with on behalf of free agents was perfectly timed for Golden State, so, granted, it was partly just tremendously good fortune.

Several reporters who are trustworthy including Marc J. Spears noted at the time that the Warriors were going to shell out a lot of money to keep Barnes on the team and his contract would have guaranteed that he would be their starting small forward if the Durant scenario did not play out the way it did. Barnes's contract would have still put the Warriors over the salary cap, and consequently the team would have had to bear the responsibility and hardship in signing good, solid depth. 

And, as stated here before, the Durant situation is playing out impeccably for the Warriors insofar as, should he truly desire to enjoy the largest salary possible, it can only be realized right here in the Bay Area. Who knows if he is truthful or not? However, the Warriors do possess his Bird Rights now after three seasons. 

Anyway, just wanted to chime in. Many seem to have the erroneous perception that Durant being on the roster is blocking Golden State from having more depth, but this is not the case.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Hope the Raptors finish off the Warriors in Game 5.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> They had just finished the Rockets, swept the Blazers and got a 1-1 split on the road to start the Finals. "Edged out the other", meaning they won a road game in the Finals. "Got blown away in the last one", yeah, with a worn out Steph from game 3 and the entire team tired from replacing KD's mins and production. Since the 2nd round. Simply saying they had them all for 3 games does not tell the entire story.


Did you not read what I posted? They beat the Rockets 1.5 games without Durant. They have beaten this Raptors team once without him so that's a wash so far. You can't use tireness as an excuse for being blown out when Raptors toughed it out in game 1 with much less rest too. If you want to go all the way back to the 2nd round, Raptors have had two physical rounds to reach the finals while Warriors played a more finesse based opponents in Portland in the WCF. You keep saying they swept the Blazers, but choose to ignore they had to come back from 15+ down in 3 games against a favorable match up. It wasn't easy, but they did not face the physical type of defense in series of attrition Raptors faced against Philly and Bucks that can be used as an excuse of fatigue you are giving the Warriors.



> Ya can't just factor in only those 3 Finals games without considering everything that came before it and how much Steph had to do on his own in game 3. That had just as much an effect on him in game 4 as the previous couple series and the beginning of this one did on the entire team. You come off as ridiculous criticizing what they've done replacing KD's mins and production then acting like filling in for a loss like that is not going to be a drain on everyone else.


When have I critisized them replacing KD? I stated the knock on effect of replacing him since he went down. It was praise on the coaching staff that they did so well with the bench players. I just couldn't stand glee from the slander on Durant when Warriors were winning without him, and now the flip-flop that he is so essential to them now they are losing. It just seem like excuses after excuses to not give him his dues when they win and lose as a team.





> That quote you posted does not show me saying they would be better off in these playoffs without him. What it shows is me commenting that they are better as a team because of how differently they play without him. Their pre-KD days already saw them win a title and put up the best regular season in NBA history. Nothing I have seen in these Finals have convinced me I am wrong. A team that wins playing team ball will always be more dangerous than a team that relies on iso scorers.


Better as a team = not better? That's pathetic attempt to skirt away the point you were making. Who liked the records of the team without Durant and without Curry huh? I've said the style was better too way back in the thread, but I've also said KD makes the team much better. The core trio had a weakness that only Iguodala could cover before KD arrived. 





> I never said anything about Iggy. I said it's Curry, Thompson and Green who need to be built around. Don't get me wrong, I love Iggy, but he is getting old and cannot contribute like he once could. His contract should reflect that should he remain on the team. And I wouldn't waste another dime on Boogie either.


So what if you didn't say anything about Iguodala? His contract still exists. Who gives a crap what you would or wouldn't do? You ignore the realities of roster construction, yet want to say I am only seeing things in a vaccuum? My whole point before is injuries and fatigue is not excuse at this stage of the competition. Depth isn't as easily replaced as no KD = 2 to 3 more capable bodies in the rotation. Pot kettle black.





> They don't need Bogut to be a scorer. They need Bogut to not be a liability. Starting Cousins in game 4 hurt more than it help.


That isn't even my whole fking point. My point was bench players contribute depending on match ups in the playoffs.



DesolationRow said:


> The Warriors' front office made it plain to anyone and everyone that unless they could crack the code to bring Kevin Durant into the fold, they were "dead set" on having Harrison Barnes back with a "matching offer" against the market. This was after, of course, extending Barnes the qualifying offer on June 29, 2016 (Festus Ezeli also received one), making their starting small forward at the time a restricted free agent.
> 
> It seems as though a large number of NBA fans actually underrate how superbly the Warriors' front office worked that magic in 2016 to bring Durant into the fold. And the uptick in television revenue for teams to play around with on behalf of free agents was perfectly timed for Golden State, so, granted, it was partly just tremendously good fortune.
> 
> Several reporters who are trustworthy including Marc J. Spears noted at the time that the Warriors were going to shell out a lot of money to keep Barnes on the team and his contract would have guaranteed that he would be their starting small forward if the Durant scenario did not play out the way it did. Barnes's contract would have still put the Warriors over the salary cap, and consequently the team would have had to bear the responsibility and hardship in signing good, solid depth.
> 
> And, as stated here before, the Durant situation is playing out impeccably for the Warriors insofar as, should he truly desire to enjoy the largest salary possible, it can only be realized right here in the Bay Area. Who knows if he is truthful or not? However, the Warriors do possess his Bird Rights now after three seasons.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to chime in. Many seem to have the erroneous perception that Durant being on the roster is blocking Golden State from having more depth, but this is not the case.


Thank you for saying this. These casuals keep ignoring the reality of what happened in 2016 and how contracts work. They forget that free agency was a free for all after the cap spike that allowed to KD signing in the first place. They either had to match max offers for Barnes or hope to find contributors on minimum contracts like McKinnie. 

Its like they choose to ignore how the Rockets attempted to replace Ariza in the line up this season.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Game 5 feels like a final game and it is indeed for Toronto. For Golden State, it's an uphill battle. I remember a time when they were on the other side of that lead but they eventually lost. I also remember a time when they were also down 3-1 in a series but they came back, although it was a different lineup and it was a different time. Whatever happens tomorrow, both teams had a really good run and my hat's off to whoever is winning.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



DesolationRow said:


> Anyway, just wanted to chime in. Many seem to have the erroneous perception that Durant being on the roster is blocking Golden State from having more depth, but this is not the case.












Take your nuance and shove it. :bigballer

Anyway, DR's right, of course. I do wonder about the Warriors' success rate had Durant taken up professional basket-weaving, Barnes signed that mammoth deal, and everything else in the NBA played out exactly the same. Is three championships in five years still realistic? It's an interesting thought exercise.


----------



## Ravishing Rick

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Tonight could be the night the Raptors finish off the Warriors and win their first NBA Championship. I've been a Raptors fan since the beginning, so I am a bit nervous at this point. It would be pretty amazing if they finished it off tonight - in front of their home crowd. 

The Raptors defence will need to be on high alert tonight since I imagine the Warriors will probably gunning from the opening tip. 

Here's hoping the series ends tonight.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Tony Parker is retiring from the NBA :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

You are welcome, @FriedTofu; and thank you, @Strike Force;. A fascinating thought exercise indeed. 

:kerr saying that :kd3 will be used in "short bursts" tonight. A month of being inactive... We shall see how effective he is. 

At least we should be able to see _a few_ minutes of the Hampton Five together on the court. :mj2 :lol


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Durant 





:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I don't see Durant coming back after that. He's done for the series.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

holy fuck Leonard :done


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I don't feel bad for Toronto tonight, like I said in the chat. That is what the fans of Toronto Raptors gets for being happy and cheering KD for getting injured. That was so trashy behavior tonight. Big mistake. Karma got them tonight.


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

_The Warriors can't win without KD! _

KD returns.

_Oh noez! Look at how good the Warriors are with KD!_

KD gets hurt.

_Now they're screwed! It's over! Raptors win the championship!_

:sip


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I had this very weird feeling that the Raptors were going to blow it and that's exactly what happened. Now onto game 6 where I actually think Golden State will win.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Fucking shit

I hate Golden State. Shoot 3. Play like shit. Shoot 3. Play like shit. Shoot 3. Play like shit. 

They do have some games where they play very sound team basketball instead of just looking for the next opportunity to launch a 3. This game was the rely on 3's to cover for playing like shit game


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Dr. Jones said:


> Fucking shit
> 
> I hate Golden State. Shoot 3. Play like shit. Shoot 3. Play like shit. Shoot 3. Play like shit.
> 
> They do have some games where they play very sound team basketball instead of just looking for the next opportunity to launch a 3. This game was the rely on 3's to cover for playing like shit game


Plus Cousins doing his best to lose the series for them


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

What was Cousins thinking tonight? He almost costs his team the Championship!!


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> _The Warriors can't win without KD! _
> 
> KD returns.
> 
> _Oh noez! Look at how good the Warriors are with KD!_
> 
> KD gets hurt.
> 
> _Now they're screwed! It's over! Raptors win the championship!_
> 
> :sip


To be fair, a lot of this had to do with the Raptors playing really bad basketball in the final few minutes. Credit needs to go to Golden State for being able to overcome the late 9-0 run from the Raptors, but I don't think they win this if Toronto had played a little smarter down the stretch. And even through out the game, there were so many empty possessions from Toronto continuing to force the issue on offense. This, like game 2, was very winnable but they shot themselves out of the game and Golden State was able to hit big shots when they needed to.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I really wanted Toronto to close the series tonight but i guess we’ll have to wait. I will be highly disappointed if theyre not able to pull this off. That damn 3 ball is the only thing keeping the Warriors alive right now

For a second I thought Boogie was purposely sabotaging his team... cant believe the raptors couldn’t capitalize on those mistakes.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Fuck.

It's Golden State though. I will not count them out until the clock hits zero of game 6 or 7 and the Raptors have more points than them.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I give Curry credit for being able to hit his circus shots, but I don't like what it's doing to the game. I've heard basketball analysts talk about how kids at the youth basketball, jr high, and high school levels. All they do is launch 3s because they see Steph Curry doing it. Makes for ugly basketball and takes the team element out of the game

There was nothing more satisfying than game 7 of the 2016 Finals where for the last 5+ minutes Curry launched garbage shot after garbage shot and not one of them fell

I remember when I was a kid and Shaq was just coming into the league. All kids wanted to do was dunk and shatter backboards. Again, it's cool and it's fun. But it's more about spectacle than playing as a team


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Curry made the 3pt strategy a little more important that's all. Not everyone can hit threes. Let those kids have their fun, even if it is a laughable brick-fest that they are doing, while the other team is beating their asses with 2ptrs and dunks. I remember being one of those kids that wanted to break backboards like Shaq . It got even worse when NBA Jam/College Slam came out because all I kept trying to do was shatter the board.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Tater said:


> _The Warriors can't win without KD! _
> 
> KD returns.
> 
> _Oh noez! Look at how good the Warriors are with KD!_
> 
> KD gets hurt.
> 
> _Now they're screwed! It's over! Raptors win the championship!_
> 
> :sip







Now to defend home court! Durrant out again though :mj



Dr. Jones said:


> I give Curry credit for being able to hit his circus shots, but I don't like what it's doing to the game. I've heard basketball analysts talk about how kids at the youth basketball, jr high, and high school levels. All they do is launch 3s because they see Steph Curry doing it. Makes for ugly basketball and takes the team element out of the game
> 
> There was nothing more satisfying than game 7 of the 2016 Finals where for the last 5+ minutes Curry launched garbage shot after garbage shot and not one of them fell
> 
> I remember when I was a kid and Shaq was just coming into the league. All kids wanted to do was dunk and shatter backboards. Again, it's cool and it's fun. But it's more about spectacle than playing as a team


The rot started at youth basketball since MJ dunking on everyone. So much so that the rest of the world caught up to USA basketball by focusing on fundamentals in the early 2000s. This is just another game breaking player creating copycats that didn't understand those garbage shots or ridiculous dunks were the result of working hard at the fundamentals. Though Curry's shooting form is definitely not what coaches would encourage. :lol

Where the fk did you grow up and play basketball where kids emulate Shaq instead of Jordan or Kobe? Hell there were more people imitating Iverson's crossovers that hurt team ball than anyone trying to be like Shaq. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

@Arya Dark; @Ace; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @blaird; @Stax Classic; @SUPA HOT FIRE.; @Rowdy Yates; @deepelemblues; @Chrome; @Joff; @LouEW on TNT;

Have never felt so many mixed emotions from an NBA game.

Also, before even beginning to analyze Game 5 (which seems impossible to me in the moment as a Golden State Warriors fan) to address the above conversation, ultimately the greatest change in the NBA since the rise of Steph Curry has been the near-obsolescence of true-size centers who are annihilated on pick-and-roll, high ball screen offenses, with teams building their rosters to contend with shooters of ostensibly absurd abilities. People cheering on the Toronto Raptors should recognize that the Raptors are constructed in large part as a kind of deliberate answer to a team such as Golden State with its firepower, featuring dynamic wings and switchable small-ball centers. The greatest shift was not simply Curry but Curry in concert with Draymond Green. Before being drafted Green was critiqued as someone who did not have a natural position; since his ascendancy as a multi-time champion and former NBA Defensive Player of the Year who can at least respectably guard almost anyone, "position-less" lineups are the NBA's greatest craze.

This ties in with the constant discussion regarding whether or not the Warriors need Kevin Durant, a timely subject. The greatest reason you do not see as many isolation plays for Curry these days is because opposing teams have done their utmost to at least limit that classic (or perhaps deplorable?) Curry crossover. Ultimately the sport has become more intrinsically athletic for that. Durant, for the Warriors, was effectively a counter to the counter displayed by teams such as the Oklahoma City Thunder team on which he played. It is no coincidence that with Durant on the floor in the first quarter both he and the Splash Brothers, Curry and Klay Thompson, enjoyed far more open or at least largely open looks. The Raptors cannot simply sag off of three players to concentrate almost their entire defensive front line--with Kawhi Leonard largely playing free safety in this series, generally guarding Draymond Green--when Durant is on the floor. It is not hyperbole to contend, as this poster has with several posts, that more than any other team--featuring Leonard, Pascal Siakam, and ex-Thunder teammate (for Durant) Serge Ibaka, among others this present Toronto Raptors team is specifically the squad for which the Warriors would most want Durant available, even more so than the Houston Rockets. 

In any event, Game 5 was a stunning odyssey unto itself. Seeing Durant go down to injury, knowing what a good, cool man he is, hurts and sickens this fan of both him and the team. It makes the win at best bittersweet. 

Also: the stories interweaving with one another from this game from the Warriors' perspective are stunning to consider. DeMarcus Cousins was torched on pick-and-roll assignments, particularly against Leonard and even more so Kyle Lowry, and that played a major role in the Raptors' impressive fourth quarter comeback against the Warriors' lead. However, Cousins--who was, after his previous two performances, stuck in Steve Kerr's doghouse, and quite likely not going to play, was arguably, due to solely his scoring, the only reason the Warriors enjoyed the cushion they had in the second quarter. Andrew Bogut was the substitute center to begin the second quarter, not Cousins, who said in post-game interviews later that much had occurred in the previous two days that put him in a tough place, rather obviously referring to Kerr doubtless informing him that Cousins had lost his trust as far as the rotation for Game 5 was concerned. Yet Cousins, warts and all, played some considerable minutes against a team of lengthy rebounding hustlers. The Warriors needed some offense and floor-spreading from _someone_ with Durant out, and Cousins provided that in key spots. 

Someone else, likely to go unheralded by many? Durant's childhood friend Quinn Cook. Though Andre Iguodala sank a catch-and-shoot corner three-pointer courtesy of Curry's gravity, when the chips were down and the Warriors needed to keep the floor spread to counteract Toronto's defensive stoutness, Kerr turned to Cook as Iguodala's replacement in the fourth quarter. Cook once again hit a brazen three-pointer down the stretch in Toronto. Still processing how all of that occurred. 

How did Draymond Green's crazy left-handed hook shot? 

Kevon Looney's grimacing countenance was a visual tale that was painful to see. His going out compelled Kerr to use Jordan Bell in pick-and-roll coverage assignments. Bell scored a basket. Hope Looney is able to play in Game 6, but he is in obvious tremendous agony. 

Alfonzo McKinnie did his best in limited minutes.

This is funny:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138291261784383488
It should be noted that the Raptors tied the Warriors in the second and third quarters and won the fourth quarter. Toronto lost one quarter in Game 5 and that was the quarter in which Durant played for nearly 10 full minutes. Durant amassed 11 points and was a +8 on the floor, playing some critical defense with the Warriors employing the Hampton Five small-ball squad to start the game. 

That game is some wild blur, a mad fever dream, befitting a day on which it was 100 degrees in the Northern California redwoods only minutes north of San Francisco. 

Impossibly proud of the Warriors winning that Game 5. No matter what happens that was a magnificent team win. 

Truly, though. Sickened to see Durant go down to this injury. The best case scenario would be an Achilles sprain, but until more is known, it is fruitless to speculate. Get well soon, Kevin Durant. You are one of the great NBA players and one of the great Golden State Warriors. Get well soon.

One more game at Oracle Arena in Oakland... Thursday evening...

WARRIORS


----------



## Raye

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

The Toronto crowd was so disrespectful. Not only in the arena, but in bars, in Jurassic Park. Simultaneously cheering and celebrating as KD went down with an injury. Post-game, Warriors fans were getting jumped outside, blinded with punches and what-not. What a disgraceful game in regards to the fans. Good sportsmanship by the likes of Lowry and Ibaka, telling the crowd to pipe down.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

OK, first off, fuck the Toronto Crowd for cheering a hobbled Kevin Durant. Even though I was rooting against them, it sucks to see a guy try to come back for injury but only make it through a quarter before going down the same way, possibly getting hurt even worse.

But now, Nick Nurse. Your team is up 6 with 3 minutes and change to go. Your team is on fire. Kawhi is on fire. The crowd is on fire. And you take a timeout and ice your team and your crowd and give the Warriors a chance to regroup. I have no words. Now Kawhi and others should have still been able to keep that lead, but momentum is everything in basketball. And I will never understand that decision.


----------



## Tater

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Regardless of my personal feelings on Durant and his role on the Warriors, that was some of the most classless shit I have seen in my entire life from the Raptors fans for cheering his injury. Props to the Raptors players who told them to shut the fuck up.



FriedTofu said:


> Now to defend home court! Durrant out again though :mj


Not even gonna argue with you, man. Win or lose. I'm just happy the Oracle is getting one last game. If Looney can't go the Warriors are probably screwed and this is still the Raptors series to lose either way.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Just finished watching this and I never would wish upon anyone an injury like that. The fans who cheered for it are trash and I agree with Cousins when he said the same thing. This is still an uphill battle to force a Game 7. 

On the other hand, Game 6 would be a bitter end for the Warriors if they lose at home since this is going to be the last ever in Oracle Arena before moving on to a new one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

*It was impressive to see Durant hit all 3 of his threes and be so effective on defense in the little time he was in the game, but even more impressive that the Warriors managed to keep it steady going down the stretch. Despite the stats which show more overall team effeciency without him, Durant adds the intangible of space creation so Toronto can no longer suffocate Steph Curry. They are literally the only team that has figured out the best way to cut the Warriors off at the knees is to trap Steph. He is the initiator of offense whether he is scoring or passing, and things go downhill fast when you block his field of vision and take his space away. The Warriors got out by the skin of their teeth, but have to play a lot cleaner in the next two games to leave Canada with a 4th championship in 5 years. Two tied and one lost quarter won't cut it against this team, no matter how meme worthy Lowry is when he fucks up. Thank you Nick Nurse for that dumb ass timeout to give the noticeably winded Splash Brothers a breather, and that awful decision to let Lowry shoot over Kawhi. *


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Lakers/Pelicans trade talks just started up again, and the third team involved in this is the Washington Wizards.

Sparks are about to fly.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Raye said:


> The Toronto crowd was so disrespectful. Not only in the arena, but in bars, in Jurassic Park. Simultaneously cheering and celebrating as KD went down with an injury. Post-game, Warriors fans were getting jumped outside, blinded with punches and what-not. What a disgraceful game in regards to the fans. Good sportsmanship by the likes of Lowry and Ibaka, telling the crowd to pipe down.


Not shocking, that's a big portion of Toronto fans everywhere unfortunately. It's why I never go to Ottawa- Toronto NHL games in my own city, nothing but bullshit fights and drunk assholes.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It was impressive to see Durant hit all 3 of his threes and be so effective on defense in the little time he was in the game, but even more impressive that the Warriors managed to keep it steady going down the stretch. Despite the stats which show more overall team effeciency without him, Durant adds the intangible of space creation so Toronto can no longer suffocate Steph Curry. They are literally the only team that has figured out the best way to cut the Warriors off at the knees is to trap Steph. He is the initiator of offense whether he is scoring or passing, and things go downhill fast when you block his field of vision and take his space away. The Warriors got out by the skin of their teeth, but have to play a lot cleaner in the next two games to leave Canada with a 4th championship in 5 years. Two tied and one lost quarter won't cut it against this team, no matter how meme worthy Lowry is when he fucks up. Thank you Nick Nurse for that dumb ass timeout to give the noticeably winded Splash Brothers a breather, and that awful decision to let Lowry shoot over Kawhi. *


Agree with what you are saying for almost the whole post, *Legit BOSS*, but going to defend the Toronto Raptors/Nick Nurse on one major point. :curry

That last possession of the game: looks like the Toronto Raptors were going to straight Kawhi Leonard isolation at the top, and for all of the world it looked like he was going for his patented Kobe Bryant-style midrange shot at the end of regulation. Problem for Toronto was that two of the best all-around perimeter defenders were practically inside his shirt (cleanly, clearly no foul) in Klay Thompson and Andre Iguodala, so Leonard does the only thing he can do, which is pass it off to Fred VanVleet. Problem for VanVleet is that Shaun Livingston, who is in the game strictly for this sequence at this point, is inside his shirt (cleanly), so VanVleet wheels the ball around to Kyle Lowry. Compared to the other Raptors Lowry is open. Credit must go to Draymond Green for an heroic contest, throwing an arm up and changing the course of that Lowry shot just enough so that we will fortunately (haha) never know what would have happened had no Warriors defender touched it as it was still rising. 

So, fairly certain Nurse was going to ride his superstar horse in Leonard but Plan B had to be activated when Thompson and Iguodala refused to allow Leonard the chance to win the game for Toronto. 

That was easily the best defensive possession of the entire game for Golden State. 

If the Warriors are to make this series go to a seventh game, it will be because of their defense. Even though Kevin Durant only played relatively a few minutes in Game 5, it seemed as though several Warriors picked up on how to at least assimilate what Durant had brought defensively and try to use it as best they can. Problem is, can they trust DeMarcus Cousins--who is playing as many minutes as he is solely for offensive contributions--to not be a calamity on defense? 

While the Raptors enjoyed healthy bursts of offense by spamming pick-and-roll after pick-and-roll after pick-and-roll like some superlative high school team, haha, they were only sporadically effective while contained in the half-court in Game 5. Amassing only 0.88 points per half-court possession, which according to Cleaning the Glass is a 29th-percentile output. The primary reason the Raptors were _right there_ is, again, attributable to their length advantage versus a Kevin Durant-less Warriors team, as they smashed the Warriors on the glass. Those 13 offensive rebounds for Toronto, a 29.5% rate which is downright phenomenal, would have been the reason for the Raptors winning last night's game, if they had done so. 

Moral of the story is that the Warriors, while collectively resembling John McClane at the end of _Die Hard_, seem to be improving, little by little, defensively as the series continues. Unfortunately for Golden State they find themselves in a cavernous hole as that is occurring. 

Anyway, still considering the timeouts situation, but personally giving Nurse a pass for that last possession unless some contradictory evidence comes out, haha. Seemed like a case where everyone did their job--on both sides--and the Warriors were just sufficiently fortunate to be on the right end of it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



DesolationRow said:


> Agree with what you are saying for almost the whole post, *Legit BOSS*, but going to defend the Toronto Raptors/Nick Nurse on one major point. :curry
> 
> That last possession of the game: looks like the Toronto Raptors were going to straight Kawhi Leonard isolation at the top, and for all of the world it looked like he was going for his patented Kobe Bryant-style midrange shot at the end of regulation. Problem for Toronto was that two of the best all-around perimeter defenders were practically inside his shirt (cleanly, clearly no foul) in Klay Thompson and Andre Iguodala, so Leonard does the only thing he can do, which is pass it off to Fred VanVleet. Problem for VanVleet is that Shaun Livingston, who is in the game strictly for this sequence at this point, is inside his shirt (cleanly), so VanVleet wheels the ball around to Kyle Lowry. Compared to the other Raptors Lowry is open. Credit must go to Draymond Green for an heroic contest, throwing an arm up and changing the course of that Lowry shot just enough so that we will fortunately (haha) never know what would have happened had no Warriors defender touched it as it was still rising.
> 
> So, fairly certain Nurse was going to ride his superstar horse in Leonard but Plan B had to be activated when Thompson and Iguodala refused to allow Leonard the chance to win the game for Toronto.
> 
> That was easily the best defensive possession of the entire game for Golden State.
> 
> If the Warriors are to make this series go to a seventh game, it will be because of their defense. Even though Kevin Durant only played relatively a few minutes in Game 5, it seemed as though several Warriors picked up on how to at least assimilate what Durant had brought defensively and try to use it as best they can. Problem is, can they trust DeMarcus Cousins--who is playing as many minutes as he is solely for offensive contributions--to not be a calamity on defense?
> 
> While the Raptors enjoyed healthy bursts of offense by spamming pick-and-roll after pick-and-roll after pick-and-roll like some superlative high school team, haha, they were only sporadically effective while contained in the half-court in Game 5. Amassing only 0.88 points per half-court possession, which according to Cleaning the Glass is a 29th-percentile output. The primary reason the Raptors were _right there_ is, again, attributable to their length advantage versus a Kevin Durant-less Warriors team, as they smashed the Warriors on the glass. Those 13 offensive rebounds for Toronto, a 29.5% rate which is downright phenomenal, would have been the reason for the Raptors winning last night's game, if they had done so.
> 
> Moral of the story is that the Warriors, while collectively resembling John McClane at the end of _Die Hard_, seem to be improving, little by little, defensively as the series continues. Unfortunately for Golden State they find themselves in a cavernous hole as that is occurring.
> 
> Anyway, still considering the timeouts situation, but personally giving Nurse a pass for that last possession unless some contradictory evidence comes out, haha. Seemed like a case where everyone did their job--on both sides--and the Warriors were just sufficiently fortunate to be on the right end of it.


*You make valid points, but what also can't be tracked on a stat sheet is momentum. The Raptors were on a 10-0 run with Kawhi on fire and the Splash Brothers tired. You did them the biggest favor by letting them regroup and hit 3 daggers to seal the game. Mark my words, if the Warriors come back from 1-3, the Nick Nurse timeout will live in infamy alongside Jr. Smith's game 1 blunder.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You make valid points, but what also can't be tracked on a stat sheet is momentum. The Raptors were on a 10-0 run with Kawhi on fire and the Splash Brothers tired. You did them the biggest favor by letting them regroup and hit 3 daggers to seal the game. Mark my words, if the Warriors come back from 1-3, the Nick Nurse timeout will live in infamy alongside Jr. Smith's game 1 blunder.*


Do not disagree that the timeout seemed costly based on the results yielded from that stoppage. The Warriors were reeling. The timeout seemed to benefit Golden State more than Toronto in that moment. It is also intriguing how Steve Kerr arguably wasted a precious timeout to complain at the referees over the non-call on Kawhi Leonard's traveling, and that was potentially a killer insofar as the Warriors only possessed one timeout following that, and that _maddeningly poor_ play on the part of the Warriors on that exceedingly well-executed Raptors trapping of Steph Curry, resulting in Draymond Green being unable to avoid the backcourt violation. 

Some inexplicably muddle-headed basketball from both sides, to be sure. That is how it goes, though, with the heat up to the maximum, ha. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138299398784528384
:mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*





KD should not have played last night and shouldn't be playing period. Not until he is 100 percent healthy but no. He played and is on the shelf for many months. :mj2


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Pretty obvious to me the warriors hid his injury severity because they wanted to protect KD's free agent bid this summer out of courtesy. He wouldn't be attractive anymore with an injury to his achilles. It was first reported it was "minor" strain to the calf and he could return before the finals. Half way into the finals and still no KD confused the warriors themselves. Even coach Kerr had to correct himself. I mean hes set to have an MRI today and we still have no confirmation on his injury. 

Bob myers should feel bad but it was still up to KD to give the go ahead. We haven't seen a 3-peat in 2 decades and he wanted to be apart of history being this close to the finish line. He could've easily sat out and Warriors could get finished off mercifully and KD's importance to the team would not be questioned anymore without getting crippled literally.


----------



## THANOS

jeffatron said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Toronto crowd was so disrespectful. Not only in the arena, but in bars, in Jurassic Park. Simultaneously cheering and celebrating as KD went down with an injury. Post-game, Warriors fans were getting jumped outside, blinded with punches and what-not. What a disgraceful game in regards to the fans. Good sportsmanship by the likes of Lowry and Ibaka, telling the crowd to pipe down.
> 
> 
> 
> Not shocking, that's a big portion of Toronto fans everywhere unfortunately. It's why I never go to Ottawa- Toronto NHL games in my own city, nothing but bullshit fights and drunk assholes.
Click to expand...

Problem is the damn bandwagon hockey fans. Toronto Leafs fans are the absolute worst scum around in general. There are always exceptions of course, but it's why Sportsnet chat rooms and reddit forums suck for Toronto sports. Far too many bellend puckheads poking their noses into something hot that they don't understand. Happened with the Jays in 2015 and now with the Raptors.

Now that I got that off my chest, this series has been a true joy to watch, and il excited for Game 6. I feel pretty good about the game as a Toronto fan, given that GS needed a playoff high in 3pt% to beat us while we had one of our worst shooting nights in the playoffs, Kawhi had a bad game overall, and our defense didn't have the same intensity, yet we lost by 1 pt.

We'll see how Thurs shakes out, but I see us bringing the fight with something to prove, and taking the game in what has been a great series.

Please don't let the awful bangwagoner fans reaction to KD ruin this series for any of you. Also, it doesn't make it right, but remember GSW fans have done similar stuff in the past, when they cheered Kawhi & Kyrie/Love's injuries in past playoff series'. Every team has a subsection of shit fans, don't paint with a wide brush.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



THANOS said:


> Problem is the damn bandwagon hockey fans. Toronto Leafs fans are the absolute worst scum around in general. There are always exceptions of course, but it's why Sportsnet chat rooms and reddit forums suck for Toronto sports. Far too many bellend puckheads poking their noses into something hot that they don't understand. Happened with the Jays in 2015 and now with the Raptors.
> 
> Now that I got that off my chest, this series has been a true joy to watch, and il excited for Game 6. I feel pretty good about the game as a Toronto fan, given that GS needed a playoff high in 3pt% to beat us while we had one of our worst shooting nights in the playoffs, Kawhi had a bad game overall, and our defense didn't have the same intensity, yet we lost by 1 pt.
> 
> We'll see how Thurs shakes out, but I see us bringing the fight with something to prove, and taking the game in what has been a great series.
> 
> Please don't let the awful bangwagoner fans reaction to KD ruin this series for any of you. Also, it doesn't make it right, but remember GSW fans have done similar stuff in the past, when they cheered Kawhi & Kyrie/Love's injuries in past playoff series'. Every team has a subsection of shit fans, don't paint with a wide brush.


Spot on post. It's in every market, but man Leaf fans were the bane of my existence, even when their team was absolute dogshit. Life as a Sens fan is hard times lol. 

But you are right about the game, was amazing. I don't really watch basketball, but it was entertaining as hell. I think the Raps put them away today, they seemed very off Monday, missing tons of shots, and from my POV wasted a ton of their defensive turnovers with no basket after they stole the ball.


----------



## Magic

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Pretty obvious to me the warriors hid his injury severity because they wanted to protect KD's free agent bid this summer out of courtesy. He wouldn't be attractive anymore with an injury to his achilles. It was first reported it was "minor" strain to the calf and he could return before the finals. Half way into the finals and still no KD confused the warriors themselves. Even coach Kerr had to correct himself. I mean hes set to have an MRI today and we still have no confirmation on his injury.
> 
> Bob myers should feel bad but it was still up to KD to give the go ahead. We haven't seen a 3-peat in 2 decades and he wanted to be apart of history being this close to the finish line. He could've easily sat out and Warriors could get finished off mercifully and KD's importance to the team would not be questioned anymore without getting crippled literally.


nah, it was a calf injury. no one is letting him return on an achilles injury.


also a calf injury would increase the risk of an achilles injury as it's increasing the stress on it due to the increased workload it's taking on from the calk being hurt.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Ruptured Achilles..

He'll never be the same again.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



KING SANTA said:


> nah, it was a calf injury. no one is letting him return on an achilles injury.
> 
> 
> also a calf injury would increase the risk of an achilles injury as it's increasing the stress on it due to the increased workload it's taking on from the calk being hurt.


Maybe it was not the achilles but the way they reported it was up in the air. They played off his calf injury but KD weeks later says this was a "different" type of calf injury without going into detail. 

All injuries can playoff others. Players can overcompensate one part over other body parts opening up new injuries ex. Derrick Rose both his knees, Demarcus Cousins quad and Achilles.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



KING SANTA said:


> nah, it was a calf injury. no one is letting him return on an achilles injury.


There's also no way Durant would be actively moving around as footage showed when he was by the Warriors locker rooms.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

They all knew there were risks of Durant returning so early from his calf injury. Just nothing as severe as a ruptured achilles as the outcome. I have no doubt in my mind KD, against better judgement, rushed back to play in the finals to attempt to prove his haters that kept saying he was bad for the team wrong and win a threepeat. I also believe, the initial target of a game 5 return would have been pushed back to game 6 if they weren't 3-1 down at that point. Both the Warriors and Durant let their competitiveness cloud their better judgement.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Come on Dubs


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

I cannot stand watching the Warriors play... so boring. Sadly this is the new NBA.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Unlucky for Klay. That knee bent bad. Nothing more than basketball foul. Tough break for GS.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

@ whoever it was in the chatbox who was trying to argue that Masai Ujiri isn't one of the best GMs in the NBA because "What championships has he won?"

There's your fucking championship. :becky2


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Warriors never stopped fighting, even after all the injuries. \






Congrats Toronto


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

YES! CANADA WEARS THE CROWN, MOTHERFUCKERS! :mark:


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Wow i cant believe they did it... every single human being i know said this series wouldnt even go to 5 games.

Congrats to the Raptors


----------



## RKing85

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Jeremy Lin better be the first person to lift the trophy!!!!! haha


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Sad to things like that happen for KD and Klay but shit happens, and the Raptors had multiple guys step up all series to make this win happen.

That missed 3 by Steph, which by his standards is a great look, is going to haunt him for a bit.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Jeremy Lin with more rings than Melo Paul and Harden combined. <333


----------



## Raye

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Green inadvertently hitting Klay from the back both times to help cause his bad landings, oof. Never seen a team get such hard luck in the finals alone, 2 injuries to Klay in a single series, 10 minutes of KD, 2 injuries to Looney in a single series, fracturing his collarbone and injuring his chest, and he still played through it. Cousins returning from an injury not at 100%, Iggy hobbled, Steph having a flu during a game. Crazy.

Congrats to the Raps but I'm still salty idc.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

The Real MVP Patrick McCaw 3-Peat! :lmao :lmao 

Gasol, Lin, Ibaka, Lowry now got their rings.

Kawhi gets another Finals MVP in another team. That's fucking awesome.

The San Antonio, Memphis trades paid off big time as well as other acquisitions. Congrats Toronto!

As for Golden State, I hate seeing another guy go down with an injury. Praying for Klay Thompson too. They fought as hard as they could with their roster so thin at this point but this wasn't meant to last. 5 straight trips to the NBA Finals, that's gotta take a toll.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Wonder if Golden State is panicking again cause they lost? Probably going to try to recruit some more all-stars, because obviously this bunch sucks(sarcasm) and Durant is out for the foreseeable future. Love that Curry's last shot at Oracle, was a 3, missed it, and they lost because of it. Irony rules!

Congrats Raptors!! Love to see new teams win in sports


----------



## The3

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

- Re-sign Kevon Looney, let DeMarcus Cousins walk

- Draft Cameron Johnson or Tyler Herro 

- Get another guard with mid-level exception JJ Redick, Terrence Ross or Vince Carter

- Don't need to write this but ok , Give Klay and KD whatever they want


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

*Torn ACL for Klay


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139404947940765698*


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Canada is going nuts right now for sure. They lost in the finals against Finland(Hockey), but made up for it in the NBA Finals(yes I know the players themselves aren't Canadian, but the team is in Toronto).


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Warriors kept on fighting even with Klay getting injured again. Here's to seeing them bounce back next season refocused on winning the title. However, it will be harder than this season even if the core of Curry, Green and Klay return. Iguodala and Livingston will be one year older and they will need to replace KD and Cousins in the starting line up and possibly Looney in reserves too. 

Not sure how many quality players are out there to be had for GSW's MLE to get as a starter wing. Demarre Carroll and Wilson Chandler would be two I think are gettable if nobody else is offering them bigger or longer contracts. Dante Cunningham is a sneaky good option as a budget option. There is also the option of getting McCaw back but that would be awkward as hell. :lol As for bigs, they better hope Bell has a bounce back year and just search in the scrapyard for another backup again. Failing which, wouldn't mind having a go at getting Ed Davis if he is willing to take a paycut to be a starter on a contender.

Props to Masai uijiri for taking the huge gamble in trading for Kawhi, getting a new head coach, and doubling down in the trade for Gasol and seeing it pay off. Will they run it back again next season or will Kawhi be the greatest Raptors of all time after just one season?

inb4 Kawhi signs for Warriors to replace KD :troll


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_McCaw

I guess someone isn't happy that McCaw became a three time NBA Champion, because someone edited out McCaw's picture on his wikipedia profile page and replaced it with "FILE: He is gay" 










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*



Arya Dark said:


> *Torn ACL for Klay
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139404947940765698*


Warriors were incredibly lucky to be able to acquire Durant when the spike in salary cap coincided with his free agency. Now they're getting the flip side of that lucky coin.

Balance makes the world go round


----------



## Tony

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

What a series. Probably the most fun Finals series I've watched since 2016. 

Both teams played hard and the games were close and exciting. It felt like every possession counted. Sucks about the Warriors and their injury problems with KD and Klay but that's the nature of the game I suppose. The Warriors have nothing to be ashamed of as they fought valiantly despite the injury bug and the Raptors have everything to be proud of by dethroning one of the best basketball dynasties ever.

This off-season is sure to be an interesting one. I love basketball :drose


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Congrats on the Raptors for making history. Well deserved Title win for them as they have been playing like a team that deserved to win it all. For 3 road wins in the Finals and having bench players step up when needed, they did it all. I was impressed and was rooting for them all the way. Sucks that Klay had to go down in the 3rd though. He was draining in so many shots it was unreal. They just reported that he tore his ACL which is a bummer. Just when he was entering free agency. Now the Warriors have two massive injured guys to ponder about in the summer. Not good to have. One more thing, Kyle Lowry won a Title before Chris Paul. Serge Ibaka won a Title before Harden and Westbrook. And Jeremy Lin just won a Title too. That is amazing since everyone still has love and respect for Lin. Good stuff!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: DUBS. RAPS. FINALS. Let's BOOGIE*

Congratulations to the Toronto Raptors, the team, which after acquiring Kawhi Leonard, was the one from the Eastern Conference that filled this WARRIORS fan with the greatest degree of dread.



Arya Dark said:


> *Torn ACL for Klay
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139404947940765698*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139407251033059334
This, coupled with Kevon LOONEY having to sit with ice and heat packs compressed against his chest on the bench, writhing in agony to breathe, it seemed, and the photograph of Kevin DURANT in his hospital bed... 

It was fun. Oracle Arena went out with the Warriors being WARRIORS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NapperX

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Been a Raptors fan for the past 20 years. It sucked when Vince left, and then when Bosh left, but the past 5 years have been promising. At the beginning of the season I wasn't sure how any team could beat the Warriors from the Western Conference (excluding the Rockets), but I knew from the Eastern that the Raptors or the 76ers could give the Warriors a good challenge if they made it to the finals. 

Once the Raptors made it to the finals, it became obvious that the Warriors had a minor defensive flaw that could be exposed which it was and at the same time Raptors made sure that their own defense stayed strong and quickly worked to improve offense. Sure, the Warriors had a couple of injured players, but so did the Raptors. An amazing run, and I couldn't be happier for my team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

*Well, the dynasty is over, but that was a hell of a run. Steph Curry is still my favorite player, but Klay was once again on pace to carry them through yet another game 6 with 40. This was Steph's night to say "This is my team and we ain't goin out like no bitches!" especially with it being the last game in Oracle. Being swept at home while underperforming is the worst way to lose. Now, the narrative will always be that Steph could never get it done when his team needed him the most in the finals.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

When I stopped watching basketball 7 years ago I never imagined that I would hear the Raptors won a championship. I'm assuming they did it without that ghey teaming up shit since superstars wouldn't choose to live in Canada, is that the case?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> When I stopped watching basketball 7 years ago I never imagined that I would hear the Raptors won a championship. I'm assuming they did it without that ghey teaming up shit since superstars wouldn't choose to live in Canada, is that the case?


*It was Kawhi Leonard and Kyle Lowry (sometimes) featuring a bunch of solid roleplayers. Old school archetype.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It was Kawhi Leonard and Kyle Lowry (sometimes) featuring a bunch of solid roleplayers. Old school archetype.*


Aw damn, as a Pistons fan I would've liked to see that.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Klay.... 

Congrats to the Raps. Excellent series.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Congrats to the Raptors on winning their first NBA championship.

Wishing KD and Klay a speedy recovery.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I stopped following basketball like i used to in 2016, and just watched this year's finals.

Curry and Kawhi are my top 2 favorite players. It was the first for me watching an NBA finals where I legit didn't care who wins because I'd have been happy either way. I really hope Kawhi stays in Toronto and builds his legacy there. IMO He's the best player in the league...and has been for a while.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

20 FUCKING YEARS I HAVE WAITED FOR THIS. 20 YEARS. 

The first time I fell in love with a sports-team was The Raptors 
The first time I felt deep, deep emotion for a team, it was the Raptors. 
I had my first internet fight over the Raptors and that basically set the stage for my internet forum useage. 
The amazing days of Vince Carter and McGrady and JYD and Antionio Davidson and Charles Oakley will always have a special place in my heart but this team is also amazing. 

FINALLY. 

TBH, I don't care if they never win another one ever again because I got to see them win 1 in the course of my lifetime. 

FUCK YESSSS


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

For later..


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well, the dynasty is over, but that was a hell of a run. Steph Curry is still my favorite player, but Klay was once again on pace to carry them through yet another game 6 with 40. This was Steph's night to say "This is my team and we ain't goin out like no bitches!" especially with it being the last game in Oracle. Being swept at home while underperforming is the worst way to lose. Now, the narrative will always be that Steph could never get it done when his team needed him the most in the finals.*


And thats a dumbass narrative. Fuck the media and all the nonsense that comes with them. Just because you don't have a finals MVP doesn't mean you weren't great. He got robbed in 2015, 26 and 6. 2017 averaged 27-8-9. 2018 averaged 27-5-6. 2019 in the one game without KD and Klay dropped 47-8-7 and averaged more than 30 for the series. Miss me with the bs. He has a higher career playoff scoring average than Kobe, Hakeem and Bird. They gotta try to hate on something


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Truly never thought last night would ever happen. 

Was pretty much a perfect storm to get it done with Durant missing all but 12 minutes and Klay getting hurt in the deciding game (as well as missing another game). I'm going to take this though because the Raptors played their asses off against a team of experienced championship performers. 

They really did weather the Warriors storm for all but 1 quarter in game 2. Even last night when Golden State tried to go on a run Toronto responded with smart plays to stay right with them. That Kawhi and1 in particular comes to mind because in game 2 I was literally screaming at the TV for them to stop taking chuck 3s and circus layups trying to get fouls instead of slowing things down and making a smart play. Golden State ended up going on an 18-0 run because of it or whatever it was. That Kawhi play the Warriors were on a 6-0 run I believe and it looked like an extended run was immanent but Toronto didn't panic, called a play and weathered the storm.

I'll probably have more thought later but I am elated and wish I could go back to bed but at least these damn 9pm games are done with (fuck that btw, the Knicks would never have had to play 9pm home games).



Reaper said:


> 20 FUCKING YEARS I HAVE WAITED FOR THIS. 20 YEARS.
> 
> The first time I fell in love with a sports-team was The Raptors
> The first time I felt deep, deep emotion for a team, it was the Raptors.
> I had my first internet fight over the Raptors and that basically set the stage for my internet forum useage.
> The amazing days of Vince Carter and McGrady and JYD and *Antionio Davidson* and Charles Oakley will always have a special place in my heart but this team is also amazing.
> 
> FINALLY.
> 
> TBH, I don't care if they never win another one ever again because I got to see them win 1 in the course of my lifetime.
> 
> FUCK YESSSS


Antonio Davis*


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> When I stopped watching basketball 7 years ago I never imagined that I would hear the Raptors won a championship. I'm assuming they did it without that ghey teaming up shit since superstars wouldn't choose to live in Canada, is that the case?


The Super Team stuff chased me off from watching. It's funny seeing the Raptors win! I'm happy for them.

Sorry to any GS fans but happy GS finally went down and to a team that wasn't a bunch of a-listers teaming up. :x


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Congratulations to the Raptors and their fans. I written off this season but it was an entertaining finals.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> When I stopped watching basketball 7 years ago I never imagined that I would hear the Raptors won a championship. I'm assuming they did it without that ghey teaming up shit since superstars wouldn't choose to live in Canada, is that the case?


Kind of.

No one really got together and said "lets go play together in Canada, that's the place to be!". It was done through a combination of very smart trades from Toronto and incredible home grown talent. 

Pascal Siakam and Fred VanVleet both joined Toronto in 2016. One was a 27th overall pick and the other was undrafted. And both provided 20+ points in the close out game of this series. They are legitimately great two way players, and both had a tremendous impact on the series. Siakam was giving Draymond Green, one of the best defensive players in the league, fits on the offensive end and proved himself to even be a reliable defensive talent. VanVleet was hounding Curry all series long on the defensive end, and was always the guy to step up and hit the big shots when Toronto needed him to. 

Marc Gasol, a former defensive player of the year (even though a lot of people argue that LeBron James should have won DPOY that year and I am one of those people who believe that as well), multiple all star appearances. Granted, he's a bit past his best days, but was still an extremely effective player. He was able to give DeMarcus Cousins fits all series long, there were quite a few moments where he was used to trap Curry at the perimeter. 

I mentioned VanVleet before, but the thing about him was that he wasn't even in the starting line up, which is insane. But what's even more insane is that you could argue that he wasn't even their best bench player. To me, that honor goes to Serge Ibaka, whose presence on both ends was continuously felt through out the series, and had a big performance in the close out game. A truly elite rim protecting power forward with the quickness and agility to guard small forwards but also the strength and length to guard centers, as well as the ability to score inside and shoot from three, Serge was, in my opinion, the best bench player in the NBA. And his offensive rebounding was a huge factor, as that was a common issue for the Warriors throughout the series. 

Of course there's also Lowry. An all star point guard who has been through it all during his time with the Raptors. He had a huge performance in game 6, and despite struggling through out the previous playoff series, he had himself a great finals series, and showed up when the Raptors needed him to. 

But the biggest part of all of this without question is the acquisition of Kawhi Leonard and Danny Green through trades. They had to give up DeMar DeRozan to do it, but quite frankly, DeRozen needed to go. He wasn't the guy you wanted being your best player on a championship contending team. He wasn't meant to be in that role. And if the Raptors ever wanted to reach that point, regardless of whether or not LeBron was in the East or not, he needed to go. Leonard is a legitimate top 3 superstar talent, hell you could argue that he's the best player in the world after what happened to Durant. His leadership and experience is what the Raptors needed. A guy who doesn't crack under pressure, is willing to step up when needed, and has been through it all and then some. And Danny Green was such an underrated pick up in that deal. A true example of a three and D guy, it's no surprise that he's a former all team defense member. His defense through out this series was crucial for the Raptors, and he had some huge three point shooting nights when they needed it. He was basically non existent in that regard in game 6, but luckily for him, other members of the Raptors were able to step up, as four guys scored 20+ points that night.

To say that the Raptors are just Kawhi, Lowry and a bunch of role players is such a lazy (and in some ways, incorrect) way of describing this team. They were well built from top to bottom. The team was filled with a lot of elite two way players who were lengthy, tough, and hungry for a championship. A 20-0 run from the Warriors in game 2 prevented this series from being a sweep. An oddly timed timeout from Nick Nurse in game 5 prevented this from ending in game 5. We don't really know how much of a difference Durant would have made. When he was back and playing, the Raptors were still within striking difference, but at the same time, it allowed Curry and Thompson to flourish a lot more on the offensive end. But the thing that we do know is that the Warriors, without Durant, were able to beat Houston and were able to sweep the Trail Blazers (although a lot of the games were close). That same team almost got swept by Toronto. That pretty much tells you just how good this Toronto team really was. They weren't just some team that were fortunate to play in the Eastern Conference this year. In reality, they had to go through some legitimately great teams just to get here. They deserved this moment. 

I'm happy they won because there are a lot of people on this team who deserve a championship. Marc Gasol, Serge Ibaka, Kyle Lowry, Fred VanVleet, hell even Jeremy Lin, who was a bench warmer for Toronto, deserves this. He's been through so much shit through out his career, and now he's an NBA Champion. I hope Kawhi Leonard stays (who knows what he's going to do). If he doesn't, then fine. He gave Toronto a title. I just hope he stays so we can continue to rebuild the Eastern Conference, who already have some legitimately great teams and I'm sure some more will pop up over the next few years. It's an exciting time to be an NBA fan again. A new landscape is coming, one that isn't dominated by the knowledge that the Warriors or a LeBron led team is going to win the finals. For once, it's up in the air, and that's something we haven't had in a very long time.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Rip to the drake curse


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Miss Sally said:


> The Super Team stuff chased me off from watching. It's funny seeing the Raptors win! I'm happy for them.
> 
> Sorry to any GS fans but happy GS finally went down and to a team that wasn't a bunch of a-listers teaming up. :x





AlternateDemise said:


> Kind of.
> 
> No one really got together and said "lets go play together in Canada, that's the place to be!". It was done through a combination of very smart trades from Toronto and incredible home grown talent.
> 
> Pascal Siakam and Fred VanVleet both joined Toronto in 2016. One was a 27th overall pick and the other was undrafted. And both provided 20+ points in the close out game of this series. They are legitimately great two way players, and both had a tremendous impact on the series. Siakam was giving Draymond Green, one of the best defensive players in the league, fits on the offensive end and proved himself to even be a reliable defensive talent. VanVleet was hounding Curry all series long on the defensive end, and was always the guy to step up and hit the big shots when Toronto needed him to.
> 
> Marc Gasol, a former defensive player of the year (even though a lot of people argue that LeBron James should have won DPOY that year and I am one of those people who believe that as well), multiple all star appearances. Granted, he's a bit past his best days, but was still an extremely effective player. He was able to give DeMarcus Cousins fits all series long, there were quite a few moments where he was used to trap Curry at the perimeter.
> 
> I mentioned VanVleet before, but the thing about him was that he wasn't even in the starting line up, which is insane. But what's even more insane is that you could argue that he wasn't even their best bench player. To me, that honor goes to Serge Ibaka, whose presence on both ends was continuously felt through out the series, and had a big performance in the close out game. A truly elite rim protecting power forward with the quickness and agility to guard small forwards but also the strength and length to guard centers, as well as the ability to score inside and shoot from three, Serge was, in my opinion, the best bench player in the NBA. And his offensive rebounding was a huge factor, as that was a common issue for the Warriors throughout the series.
> 
> Of course there's also Lowry. An all star point guard who has been through it all during his time with the Raptors. He had a huge performance in game 6, and despite struggling through out the previous playoff series, he had himself a great finals series, and showed up when the Raptors needed him to.
> 
> But the biggest part of all of this without question is the acquisition of Kawhi Leonard and Danny Green through trades. They had to give up DeMar DeRozan to do it, but quite frankly, DeRozen needed to go. He wasn't the guy you wanted being your best player on a championship contending team. He wasn't meant to be in that role. And if the Raptors ever wanted to reach that point, regardless of whether or not LeBron was in the East or not, he needed to go. Leonard is a legitimate top 3 superstar talent, hell you could argue that he's the best player in the world after what happened to Durant. His leadership and experience is what the Raptors needed. A guy who doesn't crack under pressure, is willing to step up when needed, and has been through it all and then some. And Danny Green was such an underrated pick up in that deal. A true example of a three and D guy, it's no surprise that he's a former all team defense member. His defense through out this series was crucial for the Raptors, and he had some huge three point shooting nights when they needed it. He was basically non existent in that regard in game 6, but luckily for him, other members of the Raptors were able to step up, as four guys scored 20+ points that night.
> 
> To say that the Raptors are just Kawhi, Lowry and a bunch of role players is such a lazy (and in some ways, incorrect) way of describing this team. They were well built from top to bottom. The team was filled with a lot of elite two way players who were lengthy, tough, and hungry for a championship. A 20-0 run from the Warriors in game 2 prevented this series from being a sweep. An oddly timed timeout from Nick Nurse in game 5 prevented this from ending in game 5. We don't really know how much of a difference Durant would have made. When he was back and playing, the Raptors were still within striking difference, but at the same time, it allowed Curry and Thompson to flourish a lot more on the offensive end. But the thing that we do know is that the Warriors, without Durant, were able to beat Houston and were able to sweep the Trail Blazers (although a lot of the games were close). That same team almost got swept by Toronto. That pretty much tells you just how good this Toronto team really was. They weren't just some team that were fortunate to play in the Eastern Conference this year. In reality, they had to go through some legitimately great teams just to get here. They deserved this moment.
> 
> I'm happy they won because there are a lot of people on this team who deserve a championship. Marc Gasol, Serge Ibaka, Kyle Lowry, Fred VanVleet, hell even Jeremy Lin, who was a bench warmer for Toronto, deserves this. He's been through so much shit through out his career, and now he's an NBA Champion. I hope Kawhi Leonard stays (who knows what he's going to do). If he doesn't, then fine. He gave Toronto a title. I just hope he stays so we can continue to rebuild the Eastern Conference, who already have some legitimately great teams and I'm sure some more will pop up over the next few years. It's an exciting time to be an NBA fan again. A new landscape is coming, one that isn't dominated by the knowledge that the Warriors or a LeBron led team is going to win the finals. For once, it's up in the air, and that's something we haven't had in a very long time.


As long as the team was put together by the GM and not by players colluding, I support it.

The fact that I know everybody on the team except VanVleet and Siakam means this team is old as hell, do they have any draft picks left after trading for Kawhi?


----------



## El Grappleador

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Described in one word:
Historical.

It's Historical cause Toronto Raptors won his first champ and became and Apex Predator on Eastern Conference. Second place on conference and eliminated leader, Milwaukee Bucks.
It's Historical cause Basketball joined Toronto people at Jurassic park.
It's Historical cause killed GS Warriors Dinasty.
It's Historical cause Toronto Raptors became first canadian franchise winning an NBA Title.

Congrats Raptors. Viva Gasol.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Kind of.
> 
> No one really got together and said "lets go play together in Canada, that's the place to be!". It was done through a combination of very smart trades from Toronto and incredible home grown talent.
> 
> Pascal Siakam and Fred VanVleet both joined Toronto in 2016. One was a 27th overall pick and the other was undrafted. And both provided 20+ points in the close out game of this series. They are legitimately great two way players, and both had a tremendous impact on the series. Siakam was giving Draymond Green, one of the best defensive players in the league, fits on the offensive end and proved himself to even be a reliable defensive talent. VanVleet was hounding Curry all series long on the defensive end, and was always the guy to step up and hit the big shots when Toronto needed him to.
> 
> Marc Gasol, a former defensive player of the year (even though a lot of people argue that LeBron James should have won DPOY that year and I am one of those people who believe that as well), multiple all star appearances. Granted, he's a bit past his best days, but was still an extremely effective player. He was able to give DeMarcus Cousins fits all series long, there were quite a few moments where he was used to trap Curry at the perimeter.
> 
> I mentioned VanVleet before, but the thing about him was that he wasn't even in the starting line up, which is insane. But what's even more insane is that you could argue that he wasn't even their best bench player. To me, that honor goes to Serge Ibaka, whose presence on both ends was continuously felt through out the series, and had a big performance in the close out game. A truly elite rim protecting power forward with the quickness and agility to guard small forwards but also the strength and length to guard centers, as well as the ability to score inside and shoot from three, Serge was, in my opinion, the best bench player in the NBA. And his offensive rebounding was a huge factor, as that was a common issue for the Warriors throughout the series.
> 
> Of course there's also Lowry. An all star point guard who has been through it all during his time with the Raptors. He had a huge performance in game 6, and despite struggling through out the previous playoff series, he had himself a great finals series, and showed up when the Raptors needed him to.
> 
> But the biggest part of all of this without question is the acquisition of Kawhi Leonard and Danny Green through trades. They had to give up DeMar DeRozan to do it, but quite frankly, DeRozen needed to go. He wasn't the guy you wanted being your best player on a championship contending team. He wasn't meant to be in that role. And if the Raptors ever wanted to reach that point, regardless of whether or not LeBron was in the East or not, he needed to go. Leonard is a legitimate top 3 superstar talent, hell you could argue that he's the best player in the world after what happened to Durant. His leadership and experience is what the Raptors needed. A guy who doesn't crack under pressure, is willing to step up when needed, and has been through it all and then some. And Danny Green was such an underrated pick up in that deal. A true example of a three and D guy, it's no surprise that he's a former all team defense member. His defense through out this series was crucial for the Raptors, and he had some huge three point shooting nights when they needed it. He was basically non existent in that regard in game 6, but luckily for him, other members of the Raptors were able to step up, as four guys scored 20+ points that night.
> 
> To say that the Raptors are just Kawhi, Lowry and a bunch of role players is such a lazy (and in some ways, incorrect) way of describing this team. They were well built from top to bottom. The team was filled with a lot of elite two way players who were lengthy, tough, and hungry for a championship. A 20-0 run from the Warriors in game 2 prevented this series from being a sweep. An oddly timed timeout from Nick Nurse in game 5 prevented this from ending in game 5. We don't really know how much of a difference Durant would have made. When he was back and playing, the Raptors were still within striking difference, but at the same time, it allowed Curry and Thompson to flourish a lot more on the offensive end. But the thing that we do know is that the Warriors, without Durant, were able to beat Houston and were able to sweep the Trail Blazers (although a lot of the games were close). That same team almost got swept by Toronto. That pretty much tells you just how good this Toronto team really was. They weren't just some team that were fortunate to play in the Eastern Conference this year. In reality, they had to go through some legitimately great teams just to get here. They deserved this moment.
> 
> I'm happy they won because there are a lot of people on this team who deserve a championship. Marc Gasol, Serge Ibaka, Kyle Lowry, Fred VanVleet, hell even Jeremy Lin, who was a bench warmer for Toronto, deserves this. He's been through so much shit through out his career, and now he's an NBA Champion. I hope Kawhi Leonard stays (who knows what he's going to do). If he doesn't, then fine. He gave Toronto a title. I just hope he stays so we can continue to rebuild the Eastern Conference, who already have some legitimately great teams and I'm sure some more will pop up over the next few years. It's an exciting time to be an NBA fan again. A new landscape is coming, one that isn't dominated by the knowledge that the Warriors or a LeBron led team is going to win the finals. For once, it's up in the air, and that's something we haven't had in a very long time.


Ibaka was critical this series because of his work in the pick and roll and offensive glass. Gasol seems to be pretty much useless in the pick and roll at this point. He sets screens and rolls but then just seems lost as to what he's suppose to do from there. Never ready for the pass. No ability to go up strong. Gasol is still an OK floor spacer but he was pretty reluctant to shoot at different times this playoffs. Not so much this series but definitely against the Bucks and Sixers. 

Ibaka is still a good rim protector. Not sure I'd call him elite but he is effective at altering shots. He's certainly not as good as he once was. He blocks shots but again, not nearly as many as he once did. Where he really struggles and why he doesn't play more minutes is because he is completely useless when he gets pulled away from the basket on defense. When he's pulled out to perimeter it's pretty much foul or blow by (he falls for the pump fake nearly every time...).


----------



## Haza

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Well that was pretty much a gimme and a huge disappointment given that it was basically Curry and a G League team by the end of last night. This year really was wide open if more teams had gambled and gone all in.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

What a fucking fight. So happy for the Raptors. :mj2


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

First major Sports Title in Canada since the Jays in 93. FELLOW CANUCKS REJOICE!


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> Ibaka was critical this series because of his work in the pick and roll and offensive glass. Gasol seems to be pretty much useless in the pick and roll at this point. He sets screens and rolls but then just seems lost as to what he's suppose to do from there. Never ready for the pass. No ability to go up strong. Gasol is still an OK floor spacer but he was pretty reluctant to shoot at different times this playoffs. Not so much this series but definitely against the Bucks and Sixers.
> 
> Ibaka is still a good rim protector. Not sure I'd call him elite but he is effective at altering shots. He's certainly not as good as he once was. He blocks shots but again, not nearly as many as he once did. Where he really struggles and why he doesn't play more minutes is because he is completely useless when he gets pulled away from the basket on defense. When he's pulled out to perimeter it's pretty much foul or blow by (he falls for the pump fake nearly every time...).


Ibaka at one point was consistently leading the league in blocked shots or was near the top. Once the NBA became a lot more perimeter based, his blocks per average went down considerably. Your skills in that regard don't just go away. He's proven himself to still be tremendously effective in that regard. He's without question one of the elites.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> Ibaka was critical this series because of his work in the pick and roll and offensive glass. Gasol seems to be pretty much useless in the pick and roll at this point. He sets screens and rolls but then just seems lost as to what he's suppose to do from there. Never ready for the pass. No ability to go up strong. Gasol is still an OK floor spacer but he was pretty reluctant to shoot at different times this playoffs. Not so much this series but definitely against the Bucks and Sixers.
> 
> Ibaka is still a good rim protector. Not sure I'd call him elite but he is effective at altering shots. He's certainly not as good as he once was. He blocks shots but again, not nearly as many as he once did. Where he really struggles and why he doesn't play more minutes is because he is completely useless when he gets pulled away from the basket on defense. When he's pulled out to perimeter it's pretty much foul or blow by (he falls for the pump fake nearly every time...).


I just found out the Toronto Raptors won the National Basketball Association Championship so I had to come here and say Hello JM. You probably enjoyed this immensely and I am glad if so.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Ibaka at one point was consistently leading the league in blocked shots or was near the top. Once the NBA became a lot more perimeter based, his blocks per average went down considerably. Your skills in that regard don't just go away. He's proven himself to still be tremendously effective in that regard. He's without question one of the elites.


Well yes, age, injuries, scouting reports can make you less effective as a shot blocker. It can go away lol. 

Teams have learned how to handle Ibaka which is to stretch the floor and get him away from the hoop and use pick and roll to exploit him after he switches to a smaller/faster guy. This his limited his ability to stay on the floor (for 30+ minutes a night).


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> Well yes, age, injuries, scouting reports can make you less effective as a shot blocker. It can go away lol.


Yes, those absolutely can, to the people it has happened to. 

Ibaka is 29 years old and in his prime (and I was shocked to learn he was that young when I searched him btw. I thought he was already in his 30s). 

He hasn't sustained any critical injuries that robbed him of his shot blocking abilities. This isn't like when Dwight Howard had back surgery and lost a lot of his athleticism (and most of his shot blocking as a result). 

Scouting reports goes hand in hand with the game changing. Like I said before, there's a lot more focus on perimeter shooting among the bigs and this in return has made a lot of players a lot less effective as shot blockers. You have your exceptions such as Embiid who the 76ers do everything to make sure is in the paint as much as he can possibly be, but guys like Ibaka who play mainly at PF and are now used to guard some of the more versitle and quicker PF's in the league are going to experience a lot less shot blocking. It doesn't mean he isn't still one of the elites. 



JM said:


> Teams have learned how to handle Ibaka which is to stretch the floor and get him away from the hoop and use pick and roll to exploit him after he switches to a smaller/faster guy. This his limited his ability to stay on the floor (for 30+ minutes a night).


This is literally what I just said before.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



MrMister said:


> I just found out the Toronto Raptors won the National Basketball Association Championship so I had to come here and say Hello JM. You probably enjoyed this immensely and I am glad if so.


Hello MrMister. What a glorious time it is to be alive :mark:



AlternateDemise said:


> Yes, those absolutely can, to the people it has happened to.
> 
> Ibaka is 29 years old and in his prime (and I was shocked to learn he was that young when I searched him btw. I thought he was already in his 30s).
> 
> He hasn't sustained any critical injuries that robbed him of his shot blocking abilities. This isn't like when Dwight Howard had back surgery and lost a lot of his athleticism (and most of his shot blocking as a result).
> 
> Scouting reports goes hand in hand with the game changing. Like I said before, there's a lot more focus on perimeter shooting among the bigs and this in return has made a lot of players a lot less effective as shot blockers. You have your exceptions such as Embiid who the 76ers do everything to make sure is in the paint as much as he can possibly be, but guys like Ibaka who play mainly at PF and are now used to guard some of the more versitle and quicker PF's in the league are going to experience a lot less shot blocking. It doesn't mean he isn't still one of the elites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally what I just said before.


Lulz and I said it first in my response to your first post. Seems like we both know how teams have exploited Ibaka.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> Hello MrMister. What a glorious time it is to be alive :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz and I said it first in my response to your first post. Seems like we both know how teams have exploited Ibaka.


So then how is Ibaka not one of the elite shot blockers? Because the stats don't show that? Because that's an aspect of this I just can't agree with.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Congrats to the Raptors and the Rap fans on their 1st NBA championship. :salute


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> As long as the team was put together by the GM and not by players colluding, I support it.
> 
> The fact that I know everybody on the team except VanVleet and Siakam means this team is old as hell, do they have any draft picks left after trading for Kawhi?


Putting together a good team is what I like, not this crap of players getting together to make a team. Ruins the sport and competition. 

It looks like it's going to eventually be like 2-3 teams with all the good players on it while the rest are just D-League warmup teams. :laugh: Well if the superteam crap keeps up.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Ibaka at one point was consistently leading the league in blocked shots or was near the top. Once the NBA became a lot more perimeter based, his blocks per average went down considerably. Your skills in that regard don't just go away. He's proven himself to still be tremendously effective in that regard. He's without question one of the elites.


I think the IBLOCKA effect diminished a bit after his knee issues in OKC but like I said, I still think he's good. He was an absolutely freak in his first few years. Feel free to disagree. All good.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It was Kawhi Leonard and Kyle Lowry (sometimes) featuring a bunch of solid roleplayers. Old school archetype.*


Mmm, this seems off, considering all of the exceedingly prudent moves Masai Ujiri made. Bringing over Kawhi Leonard with Danny Green ensured that the Toronto Raptors would have more of a hearty boost of "championship DNA" to help the organization leap over the proverbial hurdle of the postseason which had plagued them for so many years. As good as DeMar DeRozan is the Raptors had to blow that backcourt up and the front office and ownership did the deed. Marc Gasol being brought into the picture at the trade deadline was also colossal. Sure, Gasol is not in his prime any longer, but he and Sergie Ibaka were exceptionally influential bigs on the floor for Toronto, building off of their Leonard-dominant ability to seek out the rebounds and defend. 

Now, none of it happens without the homegrown Pascal Siakam and others being supporting players who at times looked like budding superstars. Just quibbling with that "old-school archetype" point; if anything, Toronto's assemblage of talent displayed some cutting-edge voracious hunger on the part of their front office. 



YoUAiNtWoRtHiT said:


> And thats a dumbass narrative. Fuck the media and all the nonsense that comes with them. Just because you don't have a finals MVP doesn't mean you weren't great. He got robbed in 2015, 26 and 6. 2017 averaged 27-8-9. 2018 averaged 27-5-6. 2019 in the one game without KD and Klay dropped 47-8-7 and averaged more than 30 for the series. Miss me with the bs. He has a higher career playoff scoring average than Kobe, Hakeem and Bird. They gotta try to hate on something


It really does not matter. The Raptors were employing a box-and-one on Steph Curry yet again, particularly the millisecond Klay Thompson was out of the game. It was said by many, even a large sector of Golden State Warriors fans last night, that Curry needed to be "more aggressive," but not easy to do when a defense is _that_ determined that you will not be the player who beats them. 

If anything, Curry was ultimately too aggressive. If there was a momentum swing that proved determinant, Curry's too-cute dribbling into extremely-lengthy Raptors traffic following Thompson's departure with that asinine behind-the-back move was possibly it. For the most part he played smartly against that kind of defense, distributing and allowing his gravity to give players such as Andre Iguodala tremendous, open looks. To Iguodala's credit, he sank most of those looks. 



Miss Sally said:


> The Super Team stuff chased me off from watching. It's funny seeing the Raptors win! I'm happy for them.
> 
> Sorry to any GS fans but happy GS finally went down and to a team that wasn't a bunch of a-listers teaming up. :x


Do people even remember how this Golden State Warriors team was formed? Kevin Durant joined a team whose core was either homegrown or traded for, chiefly by saying goodbye to drafted talents, including a second-rounder who blossomed into one of the NBA's more outlandish success stories in Draymond Green, and one would think they were the greatest army of mercenaries the world of sports had ever seen. :lmao 

This was not the Miami Heat, with LeBron James and Chris Bosh joining up with Dwyane Wade. Not that I found anything morally objectionable to that. James was a free agent; Bosh performed his duty in ensuring that the sign-and-trade deal from the Raptors to the Heat was completed. It just seems as though it is proper to equate the Warriors' situation because they are just that good, even if the majority constituents of Golden State's core are either fully drafted, signed and developed homegrown players or as in Iguodala's case, a strong third- or fourth-wheel type of savvy, superlative veteran whose signing with the Warriors signaled that Golden State was now "safe" and not a den of sheer hopelessness as it had been for the better part of an entire generation. 

It is understandable if Durant's signing tipped the scales so that the Warriors transformed from good guys to bad guys overnight but if that is the case, just say so. :lol

Oh, well. After decades of being a fan of one of NBA's humblest doormats, being everyone's villain was fun. People who note that the Warriors were lucky with the timing of Durant's free agency are one-hundred percent correct. And of course it's "not fair" that Durant joined Steph Curry, Klay Thompson, Draymond Green and Andre Iguodala. Such is life, though. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139598158512549888
Honestly, as bad as losing in the NBA Finals was, informing my mother that Klay Thompson had a torn ACL and seeing her weep was far worse. 

Get well soon, Klay. You are a WARRIOR!


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> I think the IBLOCKA effect diminished a bit after his knee issues in OKC but like I said, I still think he's good. He was an absolutely freak in his first few years. Feel free to disagree. All good.


I actually forgot about his knee issues. That's a fair point.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Miss Sally said:


> Putting together a good team is what I like, not this crap of players getting together to make a team. Ruins the sport and competition.
> 
> It looks like it's going to eventually be like 2-3 teams with all the good players on it while the rest are just D-League warmup teams. :laugh: Well if the superteam crap keeps up.


You realize Raptors traded for 4 out of 5 of their starters? You realize Raptors traded for their own MVP calibre player in Kawhi to pair with Lowry, and then traded for a franchise carrying Gasol mid season? On the other hand, Warriors started with 3 of the players they drafted.

Kyrie was on his own team for the last 2 seasons. Didn't work out very well without Lebron right? Anthony Davis have been at the Pelicans for his whole career, but they couldn't get over the hump. Is Klay that much better than a Lowry as a 2nd stupidstar? Is Draymond a better all star type player than Gasol? There are good players everywhere, it is just pairing them with the few great players to create a great team is much harder. This nonsense about only 2-3 teams with all the 'good' players is just stupid because players like Lebron, Curry, Durant and Kawhi are rare in the first place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> Mmm, this seems off, considering all of the exceedingly prudent moves Masai Ujiri made. Bringing over Kawhi Leonard with Danny Green ensured that the Toronto Raptors would have more of a hearty boost of "championship DNA" to help the organization leap over the proverbial hurdle of the postseason which had plagued them for so many years. As good as DeMar DeRozan is the Raptors had to blow that backcourt up and the front office and ownership did the deed. Marc Gasol being brought into the picture at the trade deadline was also colossal. Sure, Gasol is not in his prime any longer, but he and Sergie Ibaka were exceptionally influential bigs on the floor for Toronto, building off of their Leonard-dominant ability to seek out the rebounds and defend.
> 
> Now, none of it happens without the homegrown Pascal Siakam and others being supporting players who at times looked like budding superstars. Just quibbling with that "old-school archetype" point; if anything, Toronto's assemblage of talent displayed some cutting-edge voracious hunger on the part of their front office. !


*That changes nothing about them being a bunch of solid roleplayers though. The Warriors had an All Star starting lineup. The Raptors just acquired a bunch of good players. The 96 Bulls were Jordan, Pippen, Rodman, and a bunch of solid roleplayers. It's old school in the sense of how the team is built, not how they got there. *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I am not going to lie, I actually liked the Raptors vs Warriors games this past full month. It was fun to watch and it was actually a competitive game/final. Lot's of back and fourth action. Everyone did well in those games. I will have to congratulate the Raptors and their respectful fans for the win this year of 2019. You guys truly earned it this the most. Leo , happy that you got your ring as well. 

Klay and KD get better and have a safe surgery. Love you both. Have a safe rehab after your surgeries as well.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That changes nothing about them being a bunch of solid roleplayers though. The Warriors had an All Star starting lineup. The Raptors just acquired a bunch of good players. The 96 Bulls were Jordan, Pippen, Rodman, and a bunch of solid roleplayers. It's old school in the sense of how the team is built, not how they got there. *


A fair point. :klay

Meanwhile, it will be intriguing to watch the Golden State Warriors at a crossroads. Klay Thompson may be out until after the All-Star break. Kevin Durant is probably out for the full 2019-'20 season. 

Both are free agents. 

Kevon Looney, with his upper torso now spaghetti and meatballs, is also going to be a focal point this summer for the Warriors. 

May be time to initiate The #PrayForADuncan Plan, ala the san Antonio Spurs following the catastrophic injury to David Robinson. Give Steph and Draymond an easy "load management"-filled season and let everyone know through a wink here and a nod there that the Warriors are experiencing a one-year West Coast Process situation. :lol

Good grief. :mj2


----------



## Reaper

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139598158512549888
> Honestly, as bad as losing in the NBA Finals was, informing my mother that Klay Thompson had a torn ACL and seeing her weep was far worse.
> 
> Get well soon, Klay. You are a WARRIOR!


People .. pls, pls do not take me as being insensitive or blaming anyone, but this extremely tough decision to play guys that were not *fully* ready "just for another one" could have cost a couple of great guys a lot more than just one championship right now. 

I was not a huge fan of either of the two guys' decision to play. Yah, it's a big stage .. the greatest stage of it all ... But at this point I would rather those two guys have sat out than this ... 

My heart goes out to the Warriors. Both of them. Durant and Klay and I really, really hope that they recover 100% from their injuries and do see more championships in their careers.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> You realize Raptors traded for 4 out of 5 of their starters? You realize Raptors traded for their own MVP calibre player in Kawhi to pair with Lowry, and then traded for a franchise carrying Gasol mid season? On the other hand, Warriors started with 3 of the players they drafted.
> 
> Kyrie was on his own team for the last 2 seasons. Didn't work out very well without Lebron right? Anthony Davis have been at the Pelicans for his whole career, but they couldn't get over the hump. Is Klay that much better than a Lowry as a 2nd stupidstar? Is Draymond a better all star type player than Gasol? There are good players everywhere, it is just pairing them with the few great players to create a great team is much harder. This nonsense about only 2-3 teams with all the 'good' players is just stupid because players like Lebron, Curry, Durant and Kawhi are rare in the first place.


Yea I agree. Kawhi and Marc Gasol been carrying their franchises for the longest time. Lowry, VanVleet, Ibaka, Danny Green, have been in many playoff runs. 

This team was very battle tested. 

Congrats to TOR.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

How many Hall of Famers were in this finals? 6 or 7 is the low end, could get to about 10 maybe if Bogut gets in on an overall work and Siakim blows up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> A fair point. :klay
> 
> Meanwhile, it will be intriguing to watch the Golden State Warriors at a crossroads. Klay Thompson may be out until after the All-Star break. Kevin Durant is probably out for the full 2019-'20 season.
> 
> Both are free agents.
> 
> Kevon Looney, with his upper torso now spaghetti and meatballs, is also going to be a focal point this summer for the Warriors.
> 
> May be time to initiate The #PrayForADuncan Plan, ala the san Antonio Spurs following the catastrophic injury to David Robinson. Give Steph and Draymond an easy "load management"-filled season and let everyone know through a wink here and a nod there that the Warriors are experiencing a one-year West Coast Process situation. :lol
> 
> Good grief. :mj2


*That would be amazing. The Warriors have picked up some gems in free agency, so it'll be interesting to see who takes the minimum for an easier path to a ring next year.*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> You realize Raptors traded for 4 out of 5 of their starters? You realize Raptors traded for their own MVP calibre player in Kawhi to pair with Lowry, and then traded for a franchise carrying Gasol mid season? On the other hand, Warriors started with 3 of the players they drafted.


His post clearly said "putting together a good team is what I like", which was in reply in agreement with a post that pointed out that the GM, NOT the players, put this team together. Pretty obvious he was talking about the team being put together through trades.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> His post clearly said "putting together a good team is what I like", which was in reply in agreement with a post that pointed out that the GM, NOT the players, put this team together. Pretty obvious he was talking about the team being put together through trades.


So players can't have agency is what you guys are saying?


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> I actually forgot about his knee issues. That's a fair point.


I don't think it's crippled him by any means but it has impacted his explosiveness, closing time, lateral quickness etc. 

I think it's also why he's spent so much time evolving his game. Adding the mid range, adding the 3, becoming an impactful pick n' roll threat, etc. 

There's guys that have come in to the league similar to him and just never panned out because the game has changed and they haven't evolved. Epke Udoh comes to mind.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> So players can't have agency is what you guys are saying?


No, we are saying that this Toronto Raptors team was built through great trades and great prospects who were overlooked and turned out to be great players. Pascal was a 27th overall pick and VanVleet wasn't even drafted. They were both in the developmental league together. And they both had 20+ points in the close out game. Hell VanVleet even got a vote for Finals MVP. This is the kind of stuff we'd rather see, and it was refreshing to see. 

Yeah there should be free agency. No one is saying there shouldn't be. But when we hear the talks of "Durant and Irving want to go to New York together", or we hear about the Lakers trying to get rid of as many players as they can so they can bring Anthony Davis over to LA and suddenly people think that'll be enough to make them NBA title contenders (it won't), it drives me crazy as a basketball fan, because it drives us back to this narrative that multiple all stars are what's really needed to make a team a title contender. It just doesn't work like that. Why would any New York Knick fan want Durant and Irving together? You know what Durant's style of play is. What good would having Irving there do? There were a great number of occasions during his time in Cleveland where his style of play almost completely fucked the Cavaliers over, hell he almost screwed them in the very game they won their championship in, and this was AFTER he hit his big shot over Curry. 

It's just nice to be able to see a well balanced team like the Raptors, a team with multiple two way players, with multiple rebounders, rim protectors, and overall great talent who are willing and able to step up when needed. It wasn't done through free agency, it was done by a GM who understands the game of basketball and understood that he still needed more if he wanted to win. We watched legitimate team basketball from both teams, and that was so refreshing to see. Nothing against LeBron, he is always a joy to watch when he's at his best, but I'd rather watch players who aren't actively taking plays off and are willing to play within the system than watch a bunch of players standing around waiting to see what their best player does. This is what made this years finals one of the best we've had in a very long time, because stuff like this just wasn't happening during the past four finals. Warriors were forced to play that way and the Raptors always played that way. This is the kind of basketball I want to see. 



JM said:


> I don't think it's crippled him by any means but it has impacted his explosiveness, closing time, lateral quickness etc.
> 
> I think it's also why he's spent so much time evolving his game. Adding the mid range, adding the 3, becoming an impactful pick n' roll threat, etc.
> 
> There's guys that have come in to the league similar to him and just never panned out because the game has changed and they haven't evolved. Epke Udoh comes to mind.


Yeah but it's still something I forgot to take into consideration, and when I think about it, yeah, I can see that being a factor. We've seen what knee issues can do to big men in the NBA. Obviously Ibaka is still very mobile, and I'm not saying that's a for sure reason or that the scenario does in fact exist. But it's something that I could believe if I was told that was a reason.


----------



## llj

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

So that was fun. I think Kawhi is leaning to LA still but it's nothing against Toronto. He seems very happy with how he's been treated there but he seems intent on being closer to family. And you know, he played harder than we've ever seen him play these past 2 months so he certainly tried to give back (the chip didn't hurt either).

I think if Durant were healthy the Warriors would have won. Maybe in 6 or 7, though the way the series played out would have been different than how the existing series played out. The series and most of the games as we saw was mostly controlled by Toronto except for a few possessions they pretty much gave away games at the end with a couple of untimely plays/missed opportunities. It was pretty much a 5 game series that went 6 because of those bad plays.

Without Kawhi, Toronto probably wins 45-50 games still. But back to a 2nd round out at best. I do think their window with Kawhi was this year and next at most if he stays. You can only squeeze so much more out of Gasol and Lowry, who are losing gas but still had enough to be impact players this postseason.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140025667100143616


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140023139142971392
The WOJ Bomb has been dropped.

Interesting the Lakers didn't have to give up Kuzma.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

The only thing about all of this that makes me happy that Davis is going to LA is that Lavar Ball just took the most hilarious L with Lonzo being traded. 

Whether or not this makes the Lakers favorites depends entirely on who else they get in free agency. It's insane that they still have the cap space to sign another big time star, but with Durant down and Klay injured (and I doubt he'd go to LA anyways), their options are limited. I guess it all really comes down to whether or not they can convince Leonard to come to the Lakers instead of the Clippers, assuming Leonard does in fact have the desire to leave Toronto after having just won a title there.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

The best guy I see the Lakers getting in FA is someone like Kemba Walker or Jimmy Butler, the latter of which I think would be pretty good for them.

And then like Lebron always seems to do, get some shooters to come along with him like Korver, Allen, Miller, Jones, Battier, etc. in the past.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Next year is going to be interesting... and we still have Irving and Leonard to decide where to play don’t we? KD technically, but he most likely won’t be playing. 

I usually hate the Lakers (and Celtics, despite both having three of my all time favourite players), but Iam rooting for them this next year... so the discussion ends emphatically about the real GOAT.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

More of this teaming up bullshit, huh? Wonderful


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Davis in injured prone and it'll be interesting to see how he handles Coach LeBron in LA. I could see this bombing like the Kobe/Dwight Howard team up.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Bryan Jericho said:


> Davis in injured prone and it'll be interesting to see how he handles Coach LeBron in LA. I could see this bombing like the Kobe/Dwight Howard team up.


Davis is still an elite caliber player where as Dwight was coming back too quickly from back surgery, which had already reduced his effectiveness. Not to mention, adjusting to playing with LeBron, in some aspects, is easier than adjusting to play with Kobe. 

With that said, yeah, I can definitely see this not going as well for the Lakers as they expect. If LeBron wants to be a champion again, he will need to start putting more effort on the defensive end of the floor.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



All Hope Is Gone said:


> More of this teaming up bullshit, huh? Wonderful


Ain't even over yet, let's see what PG LA gets


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Stax Classic said:


> Ain't even over yet, let's see what PG LA gets


Who is a free agent this year that LA would be able to get? Kyrie? He's going to the Nets. Who else is on the free agent market that I don't know of?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Who is a free agent this year that LA would be able to get? Kyrie? He's going to the Nets. Who else is on the free agent market that I don't know of?


Kemba Walker is probably the frontrunner. He is probably weary of wasting away in obscurity, too. 

Would seem like a good fit with LeBron James and Anthony Davis.

James-Davis pick-and-rolls with Walker or some other excellent-fitting point guard and Kyle Kuzma all on the floor together would be lethal. Pick your poison, as they say. 

Davis is effectively a vast upgrade on Tristan Thompson for James, and a good catcher of lobs at the rim which James prioritizes along with perimeter shooters. 

That whole bench the Los Angeles Lakers had is likely gone. 

Some rumors that the Lakers may be looking at Kevon Looney. Hope it is not true.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Who is a free agent this year that LA would be able to get? Kyrie? He's going to the Nets. Who else is on the free agent market that I don't know of?


Kemba.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Stax Classic said:


> Ain't even over yet, let's see what PG LA gets


At this point, I’m just fed up with these guys taking the easy route. There isn’t any competitive fire anymore. They just want to team up with friends and take the path of least resistance.


----------



## JM

I guess raptors championship talk is over now. It was a good couple of days.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> I guess raptors championship talk is over now. It was a good couple of days.


It all depends on whether Leonard stays or not. If he does, they will continue to be contenders for years to come.

Also, not a lot of people are talking about how good of a deal this is for the Pelicans. They got three quality players and the fourth overall pick on top of having Zion on lockdown. Pelicans are going to be scary good in the years to come.


----------



## JM

AlternateDemise said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess raptors championship talk is over now. It was a good couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on whether Leonard stays or not. If he does, they will continue to be contenders for years to come.
> 
> Also, not a lot of people are talking about how good of a deal this is for the Pelicans. They got three quality players and the fourth overall pick on top of having Zion on lockdown. Pelicans are going to be scary good in the years to come.
Click to expand...

I was talking about the championship they already won.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Remember when your teams were important and worth talking about?


Let KINGS of the NBA retake their throne because does dynasties and premier teams like LA.

Warriors were quite but failed to even 3peat 
Toronto was called Lebronto just last year.

Thunder got no shooters 

Blazers are a man's Warriors.

Nuggets gonna remember what 2009 felt like.

Spurs....:mj4

Jazz gotta chucker as their star that likes losing in 5.

Rockets peaked a season ago and it's all downhill from here.

It's been a long 7 years but Im ready to talk some shit. Had it with these lame ass people that wanted to talk like Lakers aint THAT team. We are and always will be. :kobe3


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I actually like the trade from a perspective of "win-now", which is where we are always at as long as we have the potential to land a second big-name superstar. Once that comes into play, we will deal the farm to contend.

With that in place, we go after Kemba Walker. He makes the most sense for our team. I'm not a Jimmy Butler fan at all, and I believe he would muck up our offense, even when LeBron is getting him open looks. Sure, he adds defense to a roster that will desperately need it, but we can find cheap 3-D players in free agency, and Davis takes care of some of that as the anchor we can funnel players towards.

If I'm looking at this trade from any other perspective, we could have been a little more patient. I think we may have been able to save Josh Hart, or a couple of picks (not the #4 this year), by using a bit more leverage that we clearly had over the other 28 teams in the league. The truth is, New Orleans desperately wants that #4 pick, because they know they can wave it around the league to see what they can get for it...so they were going to make the trade before Thursday, no matter what.

Barring injuries, the Lakers will be a contender next season. They'll be able to put together a team that caters to LBJ, and they will be a top three team out West, if not win the conference. I'm just extremely interested to see where Kawhi Leonard lands, and what Houston can come up with. Outside of a Kawhi-led Clippers team, or a revitalized Houston squad, I don't see anyone in the West stopping the new-look Lakers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Real Deal said:


> I actually like the trade from a perspective of "win-now", which is where we are always at as long as we have the potential to land a second big-name superstar. Once that comes into play, we will deal the farm to contend.
> 
> With that in place, we go after Kemba Walker. He makes the most sense for our team. I'm not a Jimmy Butler fan at all, and I believe he would muck up our offense, even when LeBron is getting him open looks. Sure, he adds defense to a roster that will desperately need it, but we can find cheap 3-D players in free agency, and Davis takes care of some of that as the anchor we can funnel players towards.
> 
> If I'm looking at this trade from any other perspective, we could have been a little more patient. I think we may have been able to save Josh Hart, or a couple of picks (not the #4 this year), by using a bit more leverage that we clearly had over the other 28 teams in the league. The truth is, New Orleans desperately wants that #4 pick, because they know they can wave it around the league to see what they can get for it...so they were going to make the trade before Thursday, no matter what.
> 
> Barring injuries, the Lakers will be a contender next season. They'll be able to put together a team that caters to LBJ, and they will be a top three team out West, if not win the conference. I'm just extremely interested to see where Kawhi Leonard lands, and what Houston can come up with. Outside of a Kawhi-led Clippers team, or a revitalized Houston squad, I don't see anyone in the West stopping the new-look Lakers.


I agree that they lost the leverage battle because we werent realistically competing with anyone else, but I also didn't really want to pass up on the opportunity to miss out on AD.

I'm almost 99% positive Melo is going to be one of our depth guys and if Rondo doesn't get paid he might also come back for the minimum.

Outside of that we probably bring back Caruso, maybe sign Calderon(I hope not), Aminu if he settles for the minimum(also unlikely).

For big men I'm hoping for an Ed Davis return, maybe Dedmon, Noah? 


I'm really worried about depth mostly because rolling out minimum guys regardless of what superstars you have is always a risky strategy.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> No, we are saying that this Toronto Raptors team was built through great trades and great prospects who were overlooked and turned out to be great players. Pascal was a 27th overall pick and VanVleet wasn't even drafted. They were both in the developmental league together. And they both had 20+ points in the close out game. Hell VanVleet even got a vote for Finals MVP. This is the kind of stuff we'd rather see, and it was refreshing to see.
> 
> Yeah there should be free agency. No one is saying there shouldn't be. But when we hear the talks of "Durant and Irving want to go to New York together", or we hear about the Lakers trying to get rid of as many players as they can so they can bring Anthony Davis over to LA and suddenly people think that'll be enough to make them NBA title contenders (it won't), it drives me crazy as a basketball fan, because it drives us back to this narrative that multiple all stars are what's really needed to make a team a title contender. It just doesn't work like that. Why would any New York Knick fan want Durant and Irving together? You know what Durant's style of play is. What good would having Irving there do? There were a great number of occasions during his time in Cleveland where his style of play almost completely fucked the Cavaliers over, hell he almost screwed them in the very game they won their championship in, and this was AFTER he hit his big shot over Curry.
> 
> It's just nice to be able to see a well balanced team like the Raptors, a team with multiple two way players, with multiple rebounders, rim protectors, and overall great talent who are willing and able to step up when needed. It wasn't done through free agency, it was done by a GM who understands the game of basketball and understood that he still needed more if he wanted to win. We watched legitimate team basketball from both teams, and that was so refreshing to see. Nothing against LeBron, he is always a joy to watch when he's at his best, but I'd rather watch players who aren't actively taking plays off and are willing to play within the system than watch a bunch of players standing around waiting to see what their best player does. This is what made this years finals one of the best we've had in a very long time, because stuff like this just wasn't happening during the past four finals. Warriors were forced to play that way and the Raptors always played that way. This is the kind of basketball I want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's still something I forgot to take into consideration, and when I think about it, yeah, I can see that being a factor. We've seen what knee issues can do to big men in the NBA. Obviously Ibaka is still very mobile, and I'm not saying that's a for sure reason or that the scenario does in fact exist. But it's something that I could believe if I was told that was a reason.


This Warriors team beside the BS cousins move was all that you said and more. How is what the Raptors have done that much different? For Pascal, there is a draymond Green. For FVV, Warriors have Quinn Cook and former Raptors McKinnie.

Raptors paired their franchise player with 2 other franchise players. The only difference is there were question marks about age and injuries of these franchise players and the most important part is the players didn't have a say where they ended up.

Once people stop hating, they realise what they are lamenting is there is more player agency now.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Ah, the injury prone guy who couldn't bring his team to the playoffs every year, and the ageing LeBron who couldn't hack it in the Western Conference in his first year there by missing the playoffs. I think people are going to be extremely disappointed by this team if they don't land Kemba.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Fakers are some weak ass shit right now. We don't even know if Lebron will ever be close to 100% again.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I keep hearing the narrative that the Lakers gave up a "huge haul" to get Davis. And in terms of draft picks they did.

But they gave up Lonzo Ball, the picture of inconsistency. Josh Hart, a guy who scored 8 points per game last year. And Brandon Ingram, a solid young player to play with Zion scoring 18 points a game but also has an issue with blood clots.

So when I look at it, they get a Top 10 player in the league, who to be fair has his own injury history, for an inconsistent player, a guy with his own injury problems right now, a solid role player, and draft picks at a time where they are in win now mode with Lebron with still $32 Million left to go for another big name or smaller names to fill out the roster. And they still got to keep Kyle Kuzma.

I don't know, the way I look at it, even if everything that can go wrong does go wrong, there not any worse off than they were before.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> This Warriors team beside the BS cousins move was all that you said and more. How is what the Raptors have done that much different? For Pascal, there is a draymond Green. For FVV, Warriors have Quinn Cook and former Raptors McKinnie.
> 
> Raptors paired their franchise player with 2 other franchise players. The only difference is there were question marks about age and injuries of these franchise players and the most important part is the players didn't have a say where they ended up.
> 
> Once people stop hating, they realise what they are lamenting is there is more player agency now.


I'm sorry but comparing FVV to Cook and McKinnie is incredibly laughable. McKinnie couldn't stay on the floor because his defense is horrendous and Cook is a glorified chucker. Both wouldn't even see the floor if they were on the Raptors and both likely aren't even good enough to be in a suit at the end of their bench this season. If you want to compare those guys to someone on the Raptors compare them to FORMER WARRIOR AND UNBLEMISHED Patrick McCaw. Having to play guys like Cook and McKinnie is the reason the Warriors lost where as FVV is one of the reason's the Raptors won. 

Of course the Warriors hit big with Draymond. This problem people have is the Durant signing and the Cousins signing. And the cap manipulation it took to get both. Durant they got by moving out all the bad contracts they had and waiting to resign Curry with birds rights. Oh Noooz. Cousins they got with a cap loophole because Cousins was bitter and wanted to troll the league. 

Raptors got Leonard by removing arguably their best current player from their roster at the time. A guy that was locked up for 4 more years for potentially a one year chance at a championship. They potentially gave up multiple years of being a contender to come out of the east (after Lebron went west) for potentially one year with Leonard. Gasol they got for 2 cap friendly players and a first round pick at the trade deadline. Gasol also isn't a franchise player (anymore)...

There is no comparison.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Next season is already over and last season ended 3 days ago :lol. Especially if they get Kemba with them. The pelicans got a GREAT deal and got the Lakers picks until like 2025.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Ah, the injury prone guy who couldn't bring his team to the playoffs every year, and the ageing LeBron who couldn't hack it in the Western Conference in his first year there by missing the playoffs. I think people are going to be extremely disappointed by this team if they don't land Kemba.


Outside of injuries I can't see it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Ah, the injury prone guy who couldn't bring his team to the playoffs every year, and the ageing LeBron who couldn't hack it in the Western Conference in his first year there by missing the playoffs. I think people are going to be extremely disappointed by this team if they don't land Kemba.


AD is a top 5 player without injuries, possibly top 3. He is dominant in every facet of the game and trying to pretend like he isn't a huge haul is ridiculous.




TD Stinger said:


> I keep hearing the narrative that the Lakers gave up a "huge haul" to get Davis. And in terms of draft picks they did.
> 
> But they gave up Lonzo Ball, the picture of inconsistency. Josh Hart, a guy who scored 8 points per game last year. And Brandon Ingram, a solid young player to play with Zion scoring 18 points a game but also has an issue with blood clots.
> 
> So when I look at it, they get a Top 10 player in the league, who to be fair has his own injury history, for an inconsistent player, a guy with his own injury problems right now, a solid role player, and draft picks at a time where they are in win now mode with Lebron with still $32 Million left to go for another big name or smaller names to fill out the roster. And they still got to keep Kyle Kuzma.
> 
> I don't know, the way I look at it, even if everything that can go wrong does go wrong, there not any worse off than they were before.


Lonzo isn't really inconsistent outside of scoring. His defensive impact was always amazing and is a real energy guy on that end of the floor that gets everyone going and he's amazing out on the break as well. He needs a shot but even without one he is a real great glue guy.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



KING SANTA said:


> AD is a top 5 player without injuries, possibly top 3. He is dominant in every facet of the game and trying to pretend like he isn't a huge haul is ridiculous.


No, just no, stop it lol. He's not even top 5 without injuries, let alone top 3. AD is one of the most overrated players in the league.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

The only downside to this trade is cap space. 

Lakers won't be able to sign a max player unless the trade gets completed on July 30th, and it's well known that both sides would rather get it done on July 6th, leaving the Lakers with only 23 million to build the rest of the roster, whereas they could have 32 million if they get the deal done on the 30th.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> No, just no, stop it lol. He's not even top 5 without injuries, let alone top 3. AD is one of the most overrated players in the league.


With what reasoning? He had two playoff series against the Warriors were he absolutely dominated. Aside from that he's mostly played with shit rosters with poor depth. Last year the entire squad outside of him and Jrue were god awful defenders.

He plays every part of the game well-excellent. He has no flaws to his game and is all around dominant. But you can sit on this ledge if you want to as the take is no better than the ones I was hearing about Durant. :toomanykobes


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



KING SANTA said:


> With what reasoning? He had two playoff series against the Warriors were he absolutely dominated. Aside from that he's mostly played with shit rosters with poor depth. Last year the entire squad outside of him and Jrue were god awful defenders.
> 
> He plays every part of the game well-excellent. He has no flaws to his game and is all around dominant. But you can sit on this ledge if you want to as the take is no better than the ones I was hearing about Durant. :toomanykobes


Calling a guy who's been in the league for 7 years and only made the playoffs twice a top 5 player is nothing short of laughable. Reminds of when Kevin Love padded stats in Minny. Not saying that it's not a great haul, or that Davis is not a great player, but he is highly overrated. I don't want to hear excuses about being on a shit team because he's had more than a decent enough supporting cast throughout the years to make the playoffs. Look at Damian Lillard, 6 straight play-off appearances, has made it every year after his Sophomore year. You're telling me Lillard's supporting cast is that much better than Davis' in NO over the years? Lillard not only made the playoffs, but he clinched high seeds, not no squeaking by into 8 bullshit.

I can tell by the colour font under your name that you're a Lakers homer, so use all the bias you want. Unless they grab Kemba or another star player, this "dynamic duo" is bound to disappoint next season.


----------



## ShiningStar

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



TD Stinger said:


> I keep hearing the narrative that the Lakers gave up a "huge haul" to get Davis. And in terms of draft picks they did.
> 
> But they gave up Lonzo Ball, the picture of inconsistency. Josh Hart, a guy who scored 8 points per game last year. And Brandon Ingram, a solid young player to play with Zion scoring 18 points a game but also has an issue with blood clots.
> 
> So when I look at it, they get a Top 10 player in the league, who to be fair has his own injury history, for an inconsistent player, a guy with his own injury problems right now, a solid role player, and draft picks at a time where they are in win now mode with Lebron with still $32 Million left to go for another big name or smaller names to fill out the roster. And they still got to keep Kyle Kuzma.
> 
> I don't know, the way I look at it, even if everything that can go wrong does go wrong, there not any worse off than they were before.


Agreed with you the players they gave up aint a big haul,Lonzo is injjury prone and can't be counted on to shoot,Josh Hart is a good role player but still a role player.And Ingram is a decent young prospect but his game doesn't work with Lebron. Those draft picks they gave up won't be Net's to the Celts bad unless AD's body breaks down,otherwise it's hard to imagine AD+another max player even if they underachieve aren't at least a consistent playoff team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Calling a guy who's been in the league for 7 years and only made the playoffs twice a top 5 player is nothing short of laughable. Reminds of when Kevin Love padded stats in Minny. Not saying that it's not a great haul, or that Davis is not a great player, but he is highly overrated. I don't want to hear excuses about being on a shit team because he's had more than a decent enough supporting cast throughout the years to make the playoffs. Look at Damian Lillard, 6 straight play-off appearances, has made it every year after his Sophomore year. You're telling me Lillard's supporting cast is that much better than Davis' in NO over the years? Lillard not only made the playoffs, but he clinched high seeds, not no squeaking by into 8 bullshit.
> 
> I can tell by the colour font under your name that you're a Lakers homer, so use all the bias you want. Unless they grab Kemba or another star player, this "dynamic duo" is bound to disappoint next season.


I have quotes about Davis dating back before this trade lol. I've always maintained he is a top 5 player because he is. His biggest knock is his injury issues, but outside of that it is hard to hate on his talent or ability. He does everything well while still having rooms for improvement(notably the 3 and being a better anchor defensively).

Davis also played against Lillard's team last season and absolutely stomped them in embarrassing fashion in no small part due to the performances between him and Jrue.


----------



## Myst

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Ah, the injury prone guy who couldn't bring his team to the playoffs every year, and the ageing LeBron who couldn't hack it in the Western Conference in his first year there by missing the playoffs. I think people are going to be extremely disappointed by this team if they don't land Kemba.


Lakers were 4th in the West prior to LeBron's groin injury. By the time he was back, Lonzo was out and then 5-10 games later Ingram was out.

Niether Ingram or Lonzo have played more than 60 games the last 2 seasons. So either keep 2 solid young guys who are always hurt or go after a proven top 10 talent entering his prime? 

As a Lakers fan I will miss our young guys but I am pleased we're keeping Kuzma. The only aspect of this trade that can really damage us are the 3 draft picks. The 2 potential pick swaps and 4th pick this year stings a little bit. However the real issue are the 2 unprotected picks, I mean who knows what can happen in 4-6 yrs.

Either way it will all be worth it if we can land a key FA(s) and win a championship in the next few years.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Calling a guy who's been in the league for 7 years and only made the playoffs twice a top 5 player is nothing short of laughable. Reminds of when Kevin Love padded stats in Minny.


If Anthony Davis reminds you of Kevin Love when he was in Minny, your opinion on the matter shouldn't be taken seriously. 



Raye said:


> Not saying that it's not a great haul, or that Davis is not a great player, but he is highly overrated. I don't want to hear excuses about being on a shit team because he's had more than a decent enough supporting cast throughout the years to make the playoffs. Look at Damian Lillard, 6 straight play-off appearances, has made it every year after his Sophomore year. You're telling me Lillard's supporting cast is that much better than Davis' in NO over the years? Lillard not only made the playoffs, but he clinched high seeds, not no squeaking by into 8 bullshit.


Lilard's supporting cast was definitely better, without question. 

I absolutely agree that just getting AD via trades won't be enough to get them over the hump, but you can't just say AD isn't a top five player in the league because he hasn't found success in the playoffs. Anyone who knows what he's had to put up with during his time in NO knows it's had a lot more to do with the supporting cast than him. 



FriedTofu said:


> This Warriors team beside the BS cousins move was all that you said and more.


Funny, I don't recall them getting a Kevin Durant in free agency but go on. 



FriedTofu said:


> How is what the Raptors have done that much different? For Pascal, there is a draymond Green. For FVV, Warriors have Quinn Cook and former Raptors McKinnie.


VanVleet was drafted by Toronto. Those two weren't. And how are you going to compare those two to a guy who got a finals MVP vote? They aren't even close to being on his level from a talent standpoint. What a horrendous comparison. 



FriedTofu said:


> Raptors paired their franchise player with 2 other franchise players.


So you're telling me they had three franchise players? Lets talk about those three shall we?

I'm assuming you're referring to Lowry, Leonard and Gasol.

Lowry: He wasn't even the Raptors franchise player. DeRozen was. So basically, they traded their franchise player to get a better one. 

Leonard: Yeah, nothing to say here. He is a franchise player. 

Gasol: You keep calling him a franchise player and it's making me scratch my head. The guy didn't even make the all star team this year, or last year for that matter. He's no longer a top five center in the league. I'm not denying that he is still a great player, but to even suggest that he is a franchise player at this stage in his career shows a complete lack of knowledge and understanding on your part (and which, btw, makes you a casual. Sound familiar?). At this point, he is a great role player, capable of being an incredibly valuable asset on a championship contending team, which is exactly what he turned out to be here. But a franchise player? Not even close. 



FriedTofu said:


> The only difference is there were question marks about age and injuries of these franchise players and the most important part is the players didn't have a say where they ended up.


Which is a huge difference. If the franchise players were traded there, that's obviously a much different circumstance than willingly going there, especially when the team is already one of the best in the NBA before that point. Durant willingly went to the Warriors, as did Cousins. People hated that shit and rightfully so. Toronto was never at any point legitimate title contenders. They were never going to be with what they had. DeRozen simply couldn't get it done in the playoffs. Their team lacked the depth they desperately needed to truly make them an elite team. They were basically the 2015 Hawks. Leonard never requested to be sent there specifically. Gasol never asked to be sent there. I'm not saying they did everything they could to get out of being traded there. But Toronto took a massive gamble and it paid off. 

I don't mind ring chasing. Doing so under false pretense is another. Warriors didn't need Durant. He knows that. And Cousins didn't do this to prove he could still play. At least LeBron was honest about what his intentions were. He wanted to win a ring so he went to Miami. He wanted to win Cleveland a title so he went back there. Of course people are going to hate it. But when you are clear and upfront about why you're doing it, it's hard to not at least respect it. 

And most importantly, more than anything else, Leonard and Gasol being traded to Toronto never guaranteed anything. There were even people who were doubtful that they would make the finals, even with the Gasol acquisition. All of this was done to give the Raptors the best chance possible to win a title this year, because the GM and everyone else knew that this might be their best opportunity, even with the odds they had to go up against. And they accomplished their goal. A lot of people are happy to see that and it should be. Their massive gamble paid off. Durant going to the Warriors meant that the only team capable of beating them were no longer a threat, and that the NBA was theirs for the taking. 

Seriously, I don't know how you can sit there and say that what the Raptors did is similar to what the Warriors did. It's one of the most laughable things I've ever seen.



FriedTofu said:


> Once people stop hating, they realise what they are lamenting is there is more player agency now.


Which, again, just kills your argument because how is that comparable to what happened in Toronto when player agency had nothing to do with that? This is why I don't take what you say seriously.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**






None o' this shit aged well :kobelol 

Kwahi me a River.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

We're really going to call Davis a top 5 player? Lol, he's not even the best big in the league. Embiid > Davis.

Giannis, Steph, KD, Harden, Kawhi, LeBron, and the aforementioned Embiid > Davis. Top 10, fine, but top 5, definitely not.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> We're really going to call Davis a top 5 player? Lol, he's not even the best big in the league. Embiid > Davis.
> 
> Giannis, Steph, KD, Harden, Kawhi, LeBron, and the aforementioned Embiid > Davis. Top 10, fine, but top 5, definitely not.


We'll take you not countering any of the arguments given as you conceding. Even mentioning Harden is laughable...

Join @FriedTofu on life support.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> We're really going to call Davis a top 5 player? Lol, he's not even the best big in the league. Embiid > Davis.
> 
> Giannis, Steph, KD, Harden, Kawhi, LeBron, and the aforementioned Embiid > Davis. Top 10, fine, but top 5, definitely not.


James Harden :mj4 

I appreciate the good laugh.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Lebron ain't top 5 anymore, fool is too old. Too many miles on him. He'll retire with in 3 years.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> We'll take you not countering any of the arguments given as you conceding. Even mentioning Harden is laughable...
> 
> Join @FriedTofu on life support.


What arguments? That my opinion shouldn't matter because Davis reminds me of Love in the sense that he's a stat padder who can't carry his teams to the playoffs without needing an extraordinary amount of help? We're going to call Al-Farouq Aminu, Evan Turner, etc a great supporting cast? I will gladly take Lillard on my team over Davis. Just because Davis got to feast against a team that is feasibly weak in his opposing positions, isn't exactly all that impressive to me. What "top 5" players missed 5/7 playoffs in their first 7 years? And we're going to ignore that Embiid in limited minutes proved he's better than Davis? Come on now.

Only thing on life support is going to be Lakers fans next season. :toomanykobes


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> What arguments? That my opinion shouldn't matter because Davis reminds me of Love in the sense that he's a stat padder who can't carry his teams to the playoffs without needing an extraordinary amount of help? We're going to call Al-Farouq Aminu, Evan Turner, etc a great supporting cast? I will gladly take Lillard on my team over Davis. Just because Davis got to feast against a team that is feasibly weak in his opposing positions, isn't exactly all that impressive to me.


:mj4 

You're really gonna pretend that we don't know McCollum, Nurkic, Kanter and Hood exist? Who the hell argues this way? Why purposely leave out legitimately great talent, name two bench players and act like they're the next best players after him? Do you really think we're that stupid? 

But lets be serious for a moment. Lillard started out his career with LeMarcus Aldridge on his team. And as soon as he left, McCollum emerged as a consistent 20 PPG player for the Trailblazers. When did Kevin Love have anything close to this? When did Davis have anything close to this apart from DeMarcus Cousins, which lasted one season? 

I'm agreeing with your overall point but your logic is making me disagree with you. Do you understand how bad you have to be at arguing to pull off something like that? That's like making your stalker want to leave you alone. I just can't with this nonsense.



Raye said:


> What "top 5" players missed 5/7 playoffs in their first 7 years?


Oscar Robertson missed the playoffs three straight years while still being one of the top players in the league.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> :mj4
> 
> You're really gonna pretend that we don't know McCollum, Nurkic, Kanter and Hood exist? Who the hell argues this way? Why purposely leave out legitimately great talent, name two bench players and act like they're the next best players after him? Do you really think we're that stupid?
> 
> But lets be serious for a moment. Lillard started out his career with LeMarcus Aldridge on his team. And as soon as he left, McCollum emerged as a consistent 20 PPG player for the Trailblazers. When did Kevin Love have anything close to this? When did Davis have anything close to this apart from DeMarcus Cousins, which lasted one season?
> 
> I'm agreeing with your overall point but your logic is making me disagree with you. Do you understand how bad you have to be at arguing to pull off something like that? That's like making your stalker want to leave you alone. I just can't with this nonsense.


Why do I have to name drop McCollum, pretty sure it's obvious he's a great player. They had Kanter for less than a year and he did amazing for them, but lets not act like anyone expected much out of him. Hood greatly overachieved for what it's worth. Nurkic was injured. He's had a decent to good supporting cast but it's not out of this world amazing. 

If we're going to suggest that Anthony Davis is this top 5 player, he should be able to have carried the team to more playoff appearances. He's had some pretty good teammates over the years with Holiday, Evans, Rondo, Cousins, Randle, Hield, Eric Gordon, Anderson, and some lesser guys who did great like Frazier, Galloway, etc. He hasn't had as terrible as teams as people like to make them out to be.

Anthony Davis has been a proven loser in the last 7 years. That's just how I'm going to see it until he actually shows otherwise.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Why do I have to name drop McCollum, pretty sure it's obvious he's a great player. They had Kanter for less than a year and he did amazing for them, but lets not act like anyone expected much out of him. Hood greatly overachieved for what it's worth. Nurkic was injured. He's had a decent to good supporting cast but it's not out of this world amazing.
> 
> If we're going to suggest that Anthony Davis is this top 5 player, he should be able to have carried the team to more playoff appearances. He's had some pretty good teammates over the years with Holiday, Evans, Rondo, Cousins, Randle, Hield, Eric Gordon, Anderson, and some lesser guys who did great like Frazier, Galloway, etc. He hasn't had as terrible as teams as people like to make them out to be.
> 
> Anthony Davis has been a proven loser in the last 7 years. That's just how I'm going to see it until he actually shows otherwise.


Why should you have to list the other top players on the Trailblazers when talking about Lillard's supporting cast? I'm going to let you figure that one out.

You do know that the Pelicans swept the Blazers in the playoffs in 17/18 right? All the while Cousins was out for the year with a torn Achilles? Ringing any bells?


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> I'm sorry but comparing FVV to Cook and McKinnie is incredibly laughable. McKinnie couldn't stay on the floor because his defense is horrendous and Cook is a glorified chucker. Both wouldn't even see the floor if they were on the Raptors and both likely aren't even good enough to be in a suit at the end of their bench this season. If you want to compare those guys to someone on the Raptors compare them to FORMER WARRIOR AND UNBLEMISHED Patrick McCaw. Having to play guys like Cook and McKinnie is the reason the Warriors lost where as FVV is one of the reason's the Raptors won.


I am comparing finding rotation players from the scrap heap on they constructed their rosters. Obviously FVV outplayed both and earned his big contract from last season's play, and McCaw would be a better example if not for his injury last season. But lets not pretend FVV did not struggle in these playoffs as well.



> Of course the Warriors hit big with Draymond. This problem people have is the Durant signing and the Cousins signing. And the cap manipulation it took to get both. Durant they got by moving out all the bad contracts they had and waiting to resign Curry with birds rights. Oh Noooz. Cousins they got with a cap loophole because Cousins was bitter and wanted to troll the league.


 Isn't cap manipulation the sign of a good front office? If Warriors got Cousins because he was bitter, wouldn't the same can be said of how the Raptors got Kawhi AND Danny Green? 



> Raptors got Leonard by removing arguably their best current player from their roster at the time. A guy that was locked up for 4 more years for potentially a one year chance at a championship. They potentially gave up multiple years of being a contender to come out of the east (after Lebron went west) for potentially one year with Leonard. Gasol they got for 2 cap friendly players and a first round pick at the trade deadline. Gasol also isn't a franchise player (anymore)...
> 
> There is no comparison.


Lol their best player was Lowry. DeRozan's contract was seen as an anchor to the team. It was buyer's remorse similar to how the Clippers viewed Blake Griffin's contract. You really think a DeRozan as the first option team is a multiple years contender out of the new top heavy East? Gasol still can carry a team if he is locked in even at this age. He's not washed up...



AlternateDemise said:


> Funny, I don't recall them getting a Kevin Durant in free agency but go on.


So it is back to my point that hating on the Warriors is just hating on players having more agency now.





> VanVleet was drafted by Toronto. Those two weren't. And how are you going to compare those two to a guy who got a finals MVP vote? They aren't even close to being on his level from a talent standpoint. What a horrendous comparison.


If you want to get technical about it, FVV wasn't drafted by the Raptors either. He rejected teams that wanted to draft him in the 2nd round. Also, as above, I was comparing finding rotation players from the scrap heap.




> So you're telling me they had three franchise players? Lets talk about those three shall we?
> 
> I'm assuming you're referring to Lowry, Leonard and Gasol.
> 
> Lowry: He wasn't even the Raptors franchise player. DeRozen was. So basically, they traded their franchise player to get a better one.
> 
> Leonard: Yeah, nothing to say here. He is a franchise player.
> 
> Gasol: You keep calling him a franchise player and it's making me scratch my head. The guy didn't even make the all star team this year, or last year for that matter. He's no longer a top five center in the league. I'm not denying that he is still a great player, but to even suggest that he is a franchise player at this stage in his career shows a complete lack of knowledge and understanding on your part (and which, btw, makes you a casual. Sound familiar?). At this point, he is a great role player, capable of being an incredibly valuable asset on a championship contending team, which is exactly what he turned out to be here. But a franchise player? Not even close.


Lowry: Anyone that watched their games over the years knew which was the better and more impactful of the two. DeRozen had the highlights. Lowry was the engine that made the team go but had to try to score more because 'franchise player' DeRozen gets shut down as the first option in the playoffs.

Gasol: He was out West. And his team sucked. 



> Which is a huge difference. If the franchise players were traded there, that's obviously a much different circumstance than willingly going there, especially when the team is already one of the best in the NBA before that point. Durant willingly went to the Warriors, as did Cousins. People hated that shit and rightfully so. Toronto was never at any point legitimate title contenders. They were never going to be with what they had. DeRozen simply couldn't get it done in the playoffs. Their team lacked the depth they desperately needed to truly make them an elite team. They were basically the 2015 Hawks. Leonard never requested to be sent there specifically. Gasol never asked to be sent there. I'm not saying they did everything they could to get out of being traded there. But Toronto took a massive gamble and it paid off.


So again, goes back to hating on players having agency on where they can play. Raptors didn't lack depth, they lacked star power in the playoffs because DeRozan couldn't translate his regular season game into the playoffs. Why is it good when teams take a massive gamble to win, but you hate it when players take a massive gamble to win too? Cousins took a gamble to rehab and win. Durant gambled on being hated to win. Winning isn't guaranteed as evident by the Warriors losing this season.



> I don't mind ring chasing. Doing so under false pretense is another. Warriors didn't need Durant. He knows that. And Cousins didn't do this to prove he could still play. At least LeBron was honest about what his intentions were. He wanted to win a ring so he went to Miami. He wanted to win Cleveland a title so he went back there. Of course people are going to hate it. But when you are clear and upfront about why you're doing it, it's hard to not at least respect it.


What false pretense? Durant choose the best situation for him to win a ring. Cousins did it because he wanted to gamble on proving he still deserve a longer max contract. You finding excuses for Lebron because of your hommerism is such bad hypocrisy. Why not say Lebron saw the writing on the wall on the aged Heatles team and choose to go to a team with 3 number 1 picks in 4 seasons? And saying he wants to win a title in Cleveland was 'false pretense'?



> And most importantly, more than anything else, Leonard and Gasol being traded to Toronto never guaranteed anything. There were even people who were doubtful that they would make the finals, even with the Gasol acquisition. All of this was done to give the Raptors the best chance possible to win a title this year, because the GM and everyone else knew that this might be their best opportunity, even with the odds they had to go up against. And they accomplished their goal. A lot of people are happy to see that and it should be. Their massive gamble paid off. Durant going to the Warriors meant that the only team capable of beating them were no longer a threat, and that the NBA was theirs for the taking.


Evidently Cousins going to the Warriors also didn't guarantee anything. I am not saying people shouldn't be happy about Raptors winning. I am saying it is hypocritical to bitch about the later Warriors while at the same time praise the Raptors when the circumstance of roster construction are not too dissimilar.



> Seriously, I don't know how you can sit there and say that what the Raptors did is similar to what the Warriors did. It's one of the most laughable things I've ever seen.


Got disgruntled franchise player at low ball price. Signed reclaimation projects that became rotation players. Drafted well with lower picks. Paired own franchise player with a better individual player.





> Which, again, just kills your argument because how is that comparable to what happened in Toronto when player agency had nothing to do with that? This is why I don't take what you say seriously.


Which, again, is that people just hate players having more agency. Also, I am comparing with how people are bitching about all the good players on the same few teams and the hypocrisy that this didn't apply to the Raptors when they paired franchise players together too.

The outcome is the same in pairing their own franchise player with a better individual player. Should players not have free agency at all since only teams that do trades to get the players onto their teams deserve respect?

Don't need to take me seriously if you don't want to. That's your cop out when you lose any argument here anyway. Keep thinking Warriors didn't need Durant to win and he made Draymond shoot worse at open 3s.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> I am comparing finding rotation players from the scrap heap on they constructed their rosters. Obviously FVV outplayed both and earned his big contract from last season's play, and McCaw would be a better example if not for his injury last season. But lets not pretend FVV did not struggle in these playoffs as well.


Cook and McKinnie are 10 day contract caliber players. These guys were cast aside because they should be cast aside. Just stop mentioning these guys in the same sentence as FVV. I don't care what point you are trying to make. It's just slander to his name is all. 



> Isn't cap manipulation the sign of a good front office? If Warriors got Cousins because he was bitter, wouldn't the same can be said of how the Raptors got Kawhi AND Danny Green?


Sure? No one was talking about whether Golden State has a good front office or not. We are talking about how the Warriors and Raptors are completely different in how they were constructed...stay on topic. 

And no, Toronto did not get Kawhi and Green in similar fashion. THEY TRADED THEIR FRANCHISE PLAYER TO GET THEM. How do you not get this yet? 

Name an impact free agent signing Toronto has ever had? And then try to tell me how they are in any way similar to Durant and/or Cousins.



> Lol their best player was Lowry. DeRozan's contract was seen as an anchor to the team. It was buyer's remorse similar to how the Clippers viewed Blake Griffin's contract. You really think a DeRozan as the first option team is a multiple years contender out of the new top heavy East? Gasol still can carry a team if he is locked in even at this age. He's not washed up...


Toronto traded DeRozan to try to win a championship. There was no buyers remorse. They could have kept him and been a contender to *get to* the NBA finals for 2 more years and they chose to go all on a being contender to *win* the NBA Championship for 1 year instead. 

Gasol came from one of the Worst teams in the league. How can he carry a team? Stop. He is playing the best roll he could on a championship caliber team. A defensive veteran leader. If you think he's still a franchise player then you need to give your head a shake.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> Cook and McKinnie are 10 day contract caliber players. These guys were cast aside because they should be cast aside. Just stop mentioning these guys in the same sentence as FVV. I don't care what point you are trying to make. It's just slander to his name is all.


FVV played like a 10 day contract player before game 4 of the ECF. :shrug I already said FVV is a better quality player. I just said how they found contributors from unheralded source. Sounds about right about not caring. :lol





> Sure? No one was talking about whether Golden State has a good front office or not. We are talking about how the Warriors and Raptors are completely different in how they were constructed...stay on topic.
> 
> And no, Toronto did not get Kawhi and Green in similar fashion. THEY TRADED THEIR FRANCHISE PLAYER TO GET THEM. How do you not get this yet?
> 
> Name an impact free agent signing Toronto has ever had? And then try to tell me how they are in any way similar to Durant and/or Cousins.


They traded off an albatross contract on someone that couldn't be a first option on a contende and picks for one of the best players in the league coming off a serious injury on a rental + a starter quality player on a one year contract. Durant signed a 1+1 deal in free agency with the Warriors where he could bolt if things didn't go well. Both players were disgruntled at their former teams.

I am saying the similarity is both paired up franchise players to win.



> Toronto traded DeRozan to try to win a championship. There was no buyers remorse. They could have kept him and been a contender to *get to* the NBA finals for 2 more years and they chose to go all on a being contender to *win* the NBA Championship for 1 year instead.
> 
> Gasol came from one of the Worst teams in the league. How can he carry a team? Stop. He is playing the best roll he could on a championship caliber team. A defensive veteran leader. If you think he's still a franchise player then you need to give your head a shake.


DeRozan's VORP in the last 3 playoffs with Toronto: -0.3, +0.1, -0.2.
That isn't who someone build a contender around.

Even 'not a franchise player' had a better VORP value in the playoffs than DerRozan. Maybe DeRozan should start being a role player too?


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> FVV played like a 10 day contract player before game 4 of the ECF. :shrug I already said FVV is a better quality player. I just said how they found contributors from unheralded source. Sounds about right about not caring. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> They traded off an albatross contract on someone that couldn't be a first option on a contende and picks for one of the best players in the league coming off a serious injury on a rental + a starter quality player on a one year contract. Durant signed a 1+1 deal in free agency with the Warriors where he could bolt if things didn't go well. Both players were disgruntled at their former teams.
> 
> I am saying the similarity is both paired up franchise players to win.
> 
> 
> DeRozan's VORP in the last 3 playoffs with Toronto: -0.3, +0.1, -0.2.
> That isn't who someone build a contender around.
> 
> Even 'not a franchise player' had a better VORP value in the playoffs than DerRozan. Maybe DeRozan should start being a role player too?


Regardless of how he was performing he was their franchise player, was perceived as such and was traded as such. They won multiple playoff rounds with him as their franchise player and made it to their eastern conference final with him as the franchise player. As soon as Lebron went west they were contenders to be the team to lose to the Warriors in the NBA Finals. 

The *only point* here that matters is that *Golden State got one of the best players in NBA History through free agency* and another great player (when healthy) through free agency (at a ridiculous bargain). Not to mention they got Iggy, Livingston and Jerebko through Free Agency as well. The best player toronto has ever got through free agency is Jose Calderon. Let that sink in. Every meaningful player on the Raptors they either drafted or traded for apart from FVV who was a summer league invite. How do you not see the glaring differences in how the teams were built?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> So it is back to my point that hating on the Warriors is just hating on players having more agency now.


That was never your point in the first place. Your point was that the Raptors did the same ting the Warriors did, which is completely false. 



FriedTofu said:


> If you want to get technical about it, FVV wasn't drafted by the Raptors either. He rejected teams that wanted to draft him in the 2nd round. Also, as above, I was comparing finding rotation players from the scrap heap.


And that still is a bad comparison. 



FriedTofu said:


> Lowry: Anyone that watched their games over the years knew which was the better and more impactful of the two. DeRozen had the highlights. Lowry was the engine that made the team go but had to try to score more because 'franchise player' DeRozen gets shut down as the first option in the playoffs.
> 
> Gasol: He was out West. And his team sucked.


I agree that Lowry was the better player. That doesn't change the fact that DeRozen was their franchise player. 

Gasol: Okay? That just further proves my point. If his team sucked and yet he wasn't even able to make the all star team, that says a lot about how far down he fell as a player. This is a guy that was able to make the All NBA first team while still being on a good team at one point. 



FriedTofu said:


> So again, goes back to hating on players having agency on where they can play. Raptors didn't lack depth, they lacked star power in the playoffs because DeRozan couldn't translate his regular season game into the playoffs. Why is it good when teams take a massive gamble to win, but you hate it when players take a massive gamble to win too? Cousins took a gamble to rehab and win. Durant gambled on being hated to win. Winning isn't guaranteed as evident by the Warriors losing this season.


Durant didn't gamble on shit. He knew he was going to be hated. That's not a gamble, that's an understanding of what he's getting himself into. The only gamble is that it might not earn him a title, but he already knew that was a foregone conclusion since the only team that could beat the Warriors was the team HE was previously on.

And yeah, this season proved winning isn't guaranteed. When Durant joined the Warriors, there wasn't any team like the Raptors. 



FriedTofu said:


> What false pretense? Durant choose the best situation for him to win a ring.


Which is not what he claimed was his reasoning for going there. His reasoning was that he felt the Warriors needed him since they couldn't beat the Cavaliers in the finals. That clearly wasn't the case. 



FriedTofu said:


> Cousins did it because he wanted to gamble on proving he still deserve a longer max contract.


No, he went there because he wanted an easy ring. If he wanted to prove he was worthy of a max contract, he would have went to a team that didn't have four other all stars and allowed him more opportunities to showcase his talent. 



FriedTofu said:


> You finding excuses for Lebron because of your hommerism is such bad hypocrisy. Why not say Lebron saw the writing on the wall on the aged Heatles team and choose to go to a team with 3 number 1 picks in 4 seasons? And saying he wants to win a title in Cleveland was 'false pretense'?


What hommerism? I've gone on record many times to say that I don't like the Cavaliers. I've never liked them. The only Cleveland team I ever liked was the Browns, and that's because I grew up in a football family. As soon as I moved to Boston for college, I became a Boston sports fan. 

And because LeBron stated multiple times before the 2013-2014 season that he missed Cleveland and he always thought about going back. Not to mention, there were multiple players, including one of his best friends, who stated he never wanted to leave Cleveland in the first place and was always planning on returning after he finally won a ring. He won 2 in Miami. There was no reason for him to continue staying with Miami. It wouldn't have mattered what shape the Miami roster was in, he was going to Cleveland one way or another. 



FriedTofu said:


> Evidently Cousins going to the Warriors also didn't guarantee anything. I am not saying people shouldn't be happy about Raptors winning. I am saying it is hypocritical to bitch about the later Warriors while at the same time praise the Raptors when the circumstance of roster construction are not too dissimilar.


They are very dissimilar. Again, one got theirs through trades. The other didn't. That's a huge difference. I don't know how you aren't understanding this. 



FriedTofu said:


> Got disgruntled franchise player at low ball price. Signed reclaimation projects that became rotation players. Drafted well with lower picks.Paired own franchise player with a better individual player.


Giving up DeRozen is not a "low ball price". At this point you're just spouting nonsense. And not to mention, they TRADED FOR HIM. That alone takes away any similarity to your original point. 

Who did they sign? Lowry? Okay, that was a while ago so no. Ibaka? No, they got him through trades. Danny Green? Also through trades. Siakam? No, they drafted him. VanVleet? No, they drafted him (yeah, I get that they technically didn't. I seriously doubt they expected him to be the player he became). 



FriedTofu said:


> Which, again, is that people just hate players having more agency. Also, I am comparing with how people are bitching about all the good players on the same few teams and the hypocrisy that this didn't apply to the Raptors when they paired franchise players together too.


*Because they traded for them.* 

What part of this are you not understanding? 



FriedTofu said:


> The outcome is the same in pairing their own franchise player with a better individual player. Should players not have free agency at all since only teams that do trades to get the players onto their teams deserve respect?


This is why you are on the ignore list and will continue to remain there. You keep repeating yourself and aren't getting the very core concept that is killing your argument. You can't compare the two because how they occurred is drastically different. How it occurred is what's making everyone angry about it. That's why people hate the Warriors. 

Your logic basically states that a person who kills in cold blood is the same as someone who kills in self defense. That's how bad your logic is. Not even gonna read your last part of the post. I'm sure it's something equally as stupid as the rest of this post.

Going back to ignoring you. Thought I'd give you a bone and see what other nonsense you've been spouting and now I'm regretting wasting my time on you. Besides, it looks like JM's got it covered.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Who did they sign? Lowry? Okay, that was a while ago so no. Ibaka? No, they got him through trades. Danny Green? Also through trades. Siakam? No, they drafted him. VanVleet? No, they drafted him (yeah, I get that they technically didn't. I seriously doubt they expected him to be the player he became).


They traded for Lowry as well (and have since resigned him twice). Like I said, best free agent they've ever signed is Jose Calderon.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Kawhi - Trade
Lowry - Trade
Siakim - Drafted
Gasol - Trade
Ibaka - Trade
Green - Trade
FVV - Summer League Invite
OG - Drafted
Powell - Drafted
McCaw - Free Agent
Lin - Buy out addition

Curry - Drafted
Durant - Free Agent
Thompson - Drafted
Green - Drafted
Cousins - Free Agent
Iggy - Free Agent
Livingston - Free Agent
Looney - Drafted
Bell - Draft day trade
Bogut - Free Agent
Cook - Free Agent
Jerebko - Free Agent
McKinnie - Free Agent

Ya these teams are similar in how they were constructed :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> They traded for Lowry as well (and have since resigned him twice). Like I said, best free agent they've ever signed is Jose Calderon.


That's right, I forgot he was traded for.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Why do I have to name drop McCollum, pretty sure it's obvious he's a great player. They had Kanter for less than a year and he did amazing for them, but lets not act like anyone expected much out of him. Hood greatly overachieved for what it's worth. Nurkic was injured. He's had a decent to good supporting cast but it's not out of this world amazing.
> 
> If we're going to suggest that Anthony Davis is this top 5 player, he should be able to have carried the team to more playoff appearances. He's had some pretty good teammates over the years with Holiday, Evans, Rondo, Cousins, Randle, Hield, Eric Gordon, Anderson, and some lesser guys who did great like Frazier, Galloway, etc. He hasn't had as terrible as teams as people like to make them out to be.
> 
> Anthony Davis has been a proven loser in the last 7 years. That's just how I'm going to see it until he actually shows otherwise.


Lebron is literally in your top 5 and just missed the playoffs in the West.

The West is not the East. You do not make it out of the West easily and it's usually 10 teams deep, meaning someone is going to miss the playoffs. He basically sat out this year too so it's not like this year can really count against him. 

New Orleans mortgaged their future to go all in with him and it backfired. Signings like Evans, Solomon Hill, Asik, etc doomed them to never have cap space and just handicapped the team. Holiday dealt with injury issues as well as missing a big chunk of the 2016/2017 season due to his wife's situation. Eric Gordon flat out hated playing there and wanted out and when they forced him back he was quite clearly half assing it considering how much his play improved once joining the Rockets.

The Pelicans fucked AD and it's hard for any player to make the playoffs in the West with management like that. When he did make the playoffs he absolutely dominated like you'd expect out of a superstar. The Warriors had no solution for him even with one of the best defenders in Draymond Green. He's an absolute animal.

Also to your point, Lebron went to 8 straight finals in the East and missed the playoffs in the West. Largely due to injuries to the roster. Why aren't you holding that against him either.

And Embiid is not better than Davis lol. You can't stop Davis meanwhile larger defenders that don't fall for Embiid's fakes(Horford/Marc in particular) have shown to be effective defenders against Embiid. Embiid still has a longs way to go and I say this as a massive Embiid fan.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



KING SANTA said:


> Lebron is literally in your top 5 and just missed the playoffs in the West.
> 
> The West is not the East. You do not make it out of the West easily and it's usually 10 teams deep, meaning someone is going to miss the playoffs. He basically sat out this year too so it's not like this year can really count against him.
> 
> New Orleans mortgaged their future to go all in with him and it backfired. Signings like Evans, Solomon Hill, Asik, etc doomed them to never have cap space and just handicapped the team. Holiday dealt with injury issues as well as missing a big chunk of the 2016/2017 season due to his wife's situation. Eric Gordon flat out hated playing there and wanted out and when they forced him back he was quite clearly half assing it considering how much his play improved once joining the Rockets.
> 
> The Pelicans fucked AD and it's hard for any player to make the playoffs in the West with management like that. When he did make the playoffs he absolutely dominated like you'd expect out of a superstar. The Warriors had no solution for him even with one of the best defenders in Draymond Green. He's an absolute animal.
> 
> Also to your point, Lebron went to 8 straight finals in the East and missed the playoffs in the West. Largely due to injuries to the roster. Why aren't you holding that against him either.
> 
> And Embiid is not better than Davis lol. You can't stop Davis meanwhile larger defenders that don't fall for Embiid's fakes(Horford/Marc in particular) have shown to be effective defenders against Embiid. Embiid still has a longs way to go and I say this as a massive Embiid fan.


I'm pretty sure I did criticize LeBron for missing the playoffs in one of my earlier posts, I think you just missed it. I know Davis is a good player, I'm not saying he's god awful. He's just unproven and I don't think he was dealt as bad of hands as people make them out to be. We can disagree on that much, that's fine. Davis is supposed to be significantly better than Lillard, right? So even if Lillard's supporting cast was equal/slightly better, Davis should have AT LEAST been able to make the playoffs on 8th seed or better on more than 2 occasions. That's just how I see it. Now with LeBron ANOTHER year older, and Davis being unproven and injury prone, I see and anticipate a potential disappointing season for the Lakers, reminiscent of the Dwight/Kobe season.

I'm too lazy to pull up the stats but I remember looking at it before, Embiids numbers were close, if not better than Davis', and that's huge considering the minutes restriction for Embiid, and the fact that he had to share the court with Butler, Redick, Simmons, and Harris.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> Regardless of how he was performing he was their franchise player, was perceived as such and was traded as such. They won multiple playoff rounds with him as their franchise player and made it to their eastern conference final with him as the franchise player. As soon as Lebron went west they were contenders to be the team to lose to the Warriors in the NBA Finals.


Does that mean regardless of how he was performing, Gasol has to be perceived as such and was traded as such?



> The *only point* here that matters is that *Golden State got one of the best players in NBA History through free agency* and another great player (when healthy) through free agency (at a ridiculous bargain). Not to mention they got Iggy, Livingston and Jerebko through Free Agency as well. The best player toronto has ever got through free agency is Jose Calderon. Let that sink in. Every meaningful player on the Raptors they either drafted or traded for apart from FVV who was a summer league invite. How do you not see the glaring differences in how the teams were built?


Iguodala was obtained via trade? Jerebko and Livingston were back up players signed via free agency. Raptors did sign Biyombo and Turkoglu in the past via free agency too even if the latter didn't pan out. Warriors had to trade away two starters with one of them being a younger player to clear cap space for Durant too. Think they also had to give up their back up big in Ezili as well. Cousins played a half season. As for drafting versus trades, if Raptors didn't draft well, they wouldn't be able to execute said trades. GSW did something similar via 'trading' away Barnes for Durant.



AlternateDemise said:


> That was never your point in the first place. Your point was that the Raptors did the same ting the Warriors did, which is completely false.


It was a point that I brought up later. I said they constructed the roster similarly, pairing up great players when other posters were saying how Raptors winning is different than 'super teams'. Hey Mr. Raptors had more depth but still played the same short rotation





> And that still is a bad comparison.


Finding player via developmental team and finding players via minimum contracts in free agency. I.e players meant to be the 13-15 player on the team becoming viable rotation players.





> I agree that Lowry was the better player. That doesn't change the fact that DeRozen was their franchise player.
> 
> Gasol: Okay? That just further proves my point. If his team sucked and yet he wasn't even able to make the all star team, that says a lot about how far down he fell as a player. This is a guy that was able to make the All NBA first team while still being on a good team at one point.


Seems like you only meant franchise player in the casual fan perspective. Sorry I forgot I was talking to a casual.





> Durant didn't gamble on shit. He knew he was going to be hated. That's not a gamble, that's an understanding of what he's getting himself into. The only gamble is that it might not earn him a title, but he already knew that was a foregone conclusion since the only team that could beat the Warriors was the team HE was previously on.
> 
> And yeah, this season proved winning isn't guaranteed. When Durant joined the Warriors, there wasn't any team like the Raptors.


When Durant joined the Warriors, there was a team called the Spurs with the same player that won the Raptors the championship. That pushed the team for the first seed and was leading in Game 1 in the WCF before said players got hurt.




> Which is not what he claimed was his reasoning for going there. His reasoning was that he felt the Warriors needed him since they couldn't beat the Cavaliers in the finals. That clearly wasn't the case.


I beg to differ. Evidently without Durant the Warriors couldn't beat even the Raptors. Guess what? The team with elite wing play won again. How many finals in a row has the finals MVP been wing players again?





> No, he went there because he wanted an easy ring. If he wanted to prove he was worthy of a max contract, he would have went to a team that didn't have four other all stars and allowed him more opportunities to showcase his talent.


He was out for half a season. No teams were offering him a long term max contract. Why would he join a non-playoff team and be accused of putting up empty stats to prove nothing to his doubters? Cousins also offered to join the Lakers but was rejected.





> What hommerism? I've gone on record many times to say that I don't like the Cavaliers. I've never liked them. The only Cleveland team I ever liked was the Browns, and that's because I grew up in a football family. As soon as I moved to Boston for college, I became a Boston sports fan.
> 
> And because LeBron stated multiple times before the 2013-2014 season that he missed Cleveland and he always thought about going back. Not to mention, there were multiple players, including one of his best friends, who stated he never wanted to leave Cleveland in the first place and was always planning on returning after he finally won a ring. He won 2 in Miami. There was no reason for him to continue staying with Miami. It wouldn't have mattered what shape the Miami roster was in, he was going to Cleveland one way or another.


Your homerism for Lebron. You really think Lebron would return to Cleveland if they didn't have a better situation to trade for Kevin Love to create another 'big 3'? Why did you pick and choose which to believe and which is false pretense? Casual stan is casual.





> They are very dissimilar. Again, one got theirs through trades. The other didn't. That's a huge difference. I don't know how you aren't understanding this.


I am saying the end result is the same. But people are bitching about Warriors hoarding all the good players while ignoring Raptors got star players together too. They would have a case if the Bucks won instead. The secondary point was people like to bitch about 'super teams' when one is formed via free agency.





> Giving up DeRozen is not a "low ball price". At this point you're just spouting nonsense. And not to mention, they TRADED FOR HIM. That alone takes away any similarity to your original point.
> 
> Who did they sign? Lowry? Okay, that was a while ago so no. Ibaka? No, they got him through trades. Danny Green? Also through trades. Siakam? No, they drafted him. VanVleet? No, they drafted him (yeah, I get that they technically didn't. I seriously doubt they expected him to be the player he became).


If Kawhi didn't want out of Spurs, would anyone trade Kawhi + a starter to match salary for DeRozan? That's like saying obtaining Lebron or Harden via trade using Lilard isn't a low ball price.





> *Because they traded for them.*
> 
> What part of this are you not understanding?


Which is my point exactly. They didn't like players having more agency in today's game. People like to bitch about 'super teams' yet play ignorance about the Raptors forming one because 'trade'.




> This is why you are on the ignore list and will continue to remain there. You keep repeating yourself and aren't getting the very core concept that is killing your argument. You can't compare the two because how they occurred is drastically different. How it occurred is what's making everyone angry about it. That's why people hate the Warriors.
> 
> Your logic basically states that a person who kills in cold blood is the same as someone who kills in self defense. That's how bad your logic is. Not even gonna read your last part of the post. I'm sure it's something equally as stupid as the rest of this post.
> 
> Going back to ignoring you. Thought I'd give you a bone and see what other nonsense you've been spouting and now I'm regretting wasting my time on you. Besides, it looks like JM's got it covered.


How it occurred, basically free agency is what make people mad, which is my point. I keep repeating myself because you ignore things that don't fit your argument. You basically just admitted to my point that people hating on Warriors or Lebron is due to more player agency. :lol

Your analogy is dumb. So winning a championship is killing someone? So if that is the case why does it matter if it is in cold blood or in self defense when the goal is to kill someone? :lol 

You can keep ignoring me like the casual you are. Mr. Durant made Draymond shoot worse at open 3s.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> I'm too lazy to pull up the stats but I remember looking at it before, Embiids numbers were close, if not better than Davis', and that's huge considering the minutes restriction for Embiid, and the fact that he had to share the court with Butler, Redick, Simmons, and Harris.


Well your laziness backfired then, because Embiid played more minutes than Davis did on a per game basis. 

Embiid: 33.7 MPG in 2018-2019 season. 
Davis: 33.0 MPG in 2018-2019 season.

And this is while also playing less games. So if they were calculated on the same amount of games played (and Embiid played 8 more), his minutes per game average would be smaller. So yeah, not a minutes restriction, at least not compared to Davis. 

And what, so Davis is unproven but Joel Embiid isn't? So far Embiid has played in the playoffs twice, and in both instances, he was outed in the second round, all while playing in underwhelming fashion. His stats? Down across the board in nearly all statistical categories. Davis on the other hand played dominant basketball in the playoffs and showcased a much greater all around game than Embiid did. 

I'm still waiting on your argument regarding how Harden's a better player than Davis btw.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> Does that mean regardless of how he was performing, Gasol has to be perceived as such and was traded as such?
> 
> Iguodala was obtained via trade? Jerebko and Livingston were back up players signed via free agency. Raptors did sign Biyombo and Turkoglu in the past via free agency too even if the latter didn't pan out. Warriors had to trade away two starters with one of them being a younger player to clear cap space for Durant too. Think they also had to give up their back up big in Ezili as well. Cousins played a half season. As for drafting versus trades, if Raptors didn't draft well, they wouldn't be able to execute said trades. GSW did something similar via 'trading' away Barnes for Durant.


oooooo another nice twist, pal. But no, wrong. Sorry to say but Gasol didn't net nearly the return as San Antonio got for Leonard. He did get similar return as Ibaka though. You know, a roll player.

If you're counting a sign and trade for Iggy as being acquired via trade then lol @ you. 

Biyombo also left as a UFA. Not sure why he's being mentioned here. He was a roll player who left 2 years ago.

NONE OF THIS EVEN MATTERS THO AS THE FACT STILL REMAINS THAT TORONTO ACQUIRED MOST OF THEIR CHAMPIONSHIP ROSTER THROUGH TRADE AND THE REST THROUGH THE DRAFT AND GOLDEN STATE ACQUIRED THEIRS THROUGH DRAFT AND FREE AGENTS.

If you still can't see the difference between constructing a team through draft and trade and building a good chunk of your team through UFAs then I don't know what to tell you. You're just helpless I guess. Then again, you don't seem to be talking about this much anymore and are changing your story to random other crap that really has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

the overhead shots from today were insane. 

What a mass of humanity.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Well your laziness backfired then, because Embiid played more minutes than Davis did on a per game basis.
> 
> Embiid: 33.7 MPG in 2018-2019 season.
> Davis: 33.0 MPG in 2018-2019 season.
> 
> And this is while also playing less games. So if they were calculated on the same amount of games played (and Embiid played 8 more), his minutes per game average would be smaller. So yeah, not a minutes restriction, at least not compared to Davis.
> 
> And what, so Davis is unproven but Joel Embiid isn't? So far Embiid has played in the playoffs twice, and in both instances, he was outed in the second round, all while playing in underwhelming fashion. His stats? Down across the board in nearly all statistical categories. Davis on the other hand played dominant basketball in the playoffs and showcased a much greater all around game than Embiid did.
> 
> I'm still waiting on your argument regarding how Harden's a better player than Davis btw.


Embiid 27.5 PPG, 13.6 boards vs Davis' 25.9 PPG and 12 boards. Davis with the slight edge in assists and blocks but let's not take away from Embiid having to share the floor with the likes of Butler, Harris, Redick, and Simmons and he still has higher boards and PPG. Davis played less games than Embiid, which is even less impressive. Playing more games and maintaining higher averages is far more impressive. Let's not act like an 8 game differential isn't a big deal either because that's almost 1/10th of the season. So congrats, you're completely wrong on this end of the argument. 

Embiid, 2 playoff appearances, in 3 seasons played in the league. The one missed playoff appearance, he played 31 games in that season, shouldn't even count. Embiid lost this year to the CHAMPIONS, in GAME 7, to a GAME WINNER, by arguably the best player in the league at the moment. You look silly discrediting that in the slightest.

I really have to argue why a guy who's made the post-season every year since he got in the NBA, just came off a season average 36 PPG, the 2018 MVP winner, is better than a guy who has accomplished absolutely nothing in the NBA? lolwut I really don't understand what Davis has done in order for people to have this huge love boner for him.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Embiid 27.5 PPG, 13.6 boards vs Davis' 25.9 PPG and 12 boards. Davis with the slight edge in assists and blocks but let's not take away from Embiid having to share the floor with the likes of Butler, Harris, Redick, and Simmons and he still has higher boards and PPG. Davis played less games than Embiid, which is even less impressive. Playing more games and maintaining higher averages is far more impressive. Let's not act like an 8 game differential isn't a big deal either because that's almost 1/10th of the season. So congrats, you're completely wrong on this end of the argument.


Actually I'm not. The PPG average doesn't look all that impressive when you consider the fact that Davis has a significantly better FG% than Embiid. 



Raye said:


> Embiid, 2 playoff appearances, in 3 seasons played in the league. The one missed playoff appearance, he played 31 games in that season, shouldn't even count. Embiid lost this year to the CHAMPIONS, in GAME 7, to a GAME WINNER, by arguably the best player in the league at the moment. You look silly discrediting that in the slightest.


Yes, I'm going to discredit it. The man was struggling to remain consistent against an out of prime Marc Gasol. And if I shouldn't use the first playoff year against Embiid, then I'd argue there's a few years you shouldn't use against Davis to discredit him. 



Raye said:


> I really have to argue why a guy who's made the post-season every year since he got in the NBA, just came off a season average 36 PPG, the 2018 MVP winner, is better than a guy who has accomplished absolutely nothing in the NBA? lolwut I really don't understand what Davis has done in order for people to have this huge love boner for him.


Yes, you do. The man is a notoriously bad defensive player and has a great number of disappointing playoff exits on his resume. I don't care how many times he's made it to the playoffs (especially when he has consistently had a better supporting cast than Davis ever did), it is absolutely laughable to claim that he is a better player because of that despite the fact that there is one end of the floor that Davis absolutely rapes him in.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Actually I'm not. The PPG average doesn't look all that impressive when you consider the fact that Davis has a significantly better FG% than Embiid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm going to discredit it. The man was struggling to remain consistent against an out of prime Marc Gasol. And if I shouldn't use the first playoff year against Embiid, then I'd argue there's a few years you shouldn't use against Davis to discredit him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do. The man is a notoriously bad defensive player and has a great number of disappointing playoff exits on his resume. I don't care how many times he's made it to the playoffs (especially when he has consistently had a better supporting cast than Davis ever did), it is absolutely laughable to claim that he is a better player because of that despite the fact that there is one end of the floor that Davis absolutely rapes him in.


If you want to overrate players with zero accolades, that's all you. James Harden is one of the best offensive players in the NBA with the stats to prove it. Not everybody can win the NBA Championship, but 16 teams make the playoffs. There's not a single year where Harden's team should have won the championship over any of the previous champs, during his tenure in Houston. Call his playoff shortcomings what you will but at least the man carries Houston in high regard as one of the top teams in the NBA. That's what a top player does. Look at what Giannis is doing with Milwaukee. By no means is Milwaukee carrying a weak supporting cast to Giannis but a real superstar elevates his team, and people did not expect in the beginning of the season for the Bucks to make the impact they did, and be atop of the East. That's a top 5 player going to work, having an MVP calibre year.

Pointless arguing any further, I'll let the Lakers season do the talking for me omegaLUL.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> If you want to overrate players with zero accolades, that's all you. James Harden is one of the best offensive players in the NBA with the stats to prove it. Not everybody can win the NBA Championship, but 16 teams make the playoffs. There's not a single year where Harden's team should have won the championship over any of the previous champs, during his tenure in Houston. Call his playoff shortcomings what you will but at least the man carries Houston in high regard as one of the top teams in the NBA. That's what a top player does. Look at what Giannis is doing with Milwaukee. By no means is Milwaukee carrying a weak supporting cast to Giannis but a real superstar elevates his team, and people did not expect in the beginning of the season for the Bucks to make the impact they did, and be atop of the East. That's a top 5 player going to work, having an MVP calibre year.
> 
> Pointless arguing any further, I'll let the Lakers season do the talking for me omegaLUL.


Not sure what you're talking about in regards to Milwaukee. Experts were picking them to finish ahead of Toronto 2 years ago, let alone this year. They've underachieved if anything up to this year. Giannis is definitely a top 5 player though, before you get the wrong idea...

If you want to be a top 5 player you can't just not play at one end of the court. Paul George has a stronger case for top 5 than James Harden, imo.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> If you want to overrate players with zero accolades, that's all you. James Harden is one of the best offensive players in the NBA with the stats to prove it.


Yeah, just like Ben Wallace was once the best defensive player in the NBA. You never saw anyone claim he was a top five player in the league and there's a reason for that (because he was offensively challenged, just like Harden is defensively challenged, but unlike Harden, Ben actually won an NBA Championship). 

I don't care about what Harden does offensively. If he refuses to do anything on the other end of the floor, he's not a top five player in the league (and the same goes for LeBron btw).



Raye said:


> Not everybody can win the NBA Championship, but 16 teams make the playoffs. There's not a single year where Harden's team should have won the championship over any of the previous champs, during his tenure in Houston.


Which is the exact reason your argument doesn't work. Yeah, not everyone can win the NBA Championship and only 16 teams make the playoffs. A team is what goes to the postseason, not a player. 



Raye said:


> Call his playoff shortcomings what you will but at least the man carries Houston in high regard as one of the top teams in the NBA. That's what a top player does.


The only reason Houston ever became a top team in the NBA is because Houston paired Harden with one of the best PG's in the league and Clint Capela emerged as one of the great up and coming centers in the league. Not to mention Houston had other role players who were able to help make up for Harden's weaknesses as a player. A weakness, something Anthony Davis doesn't have as a player.



Raye said:


> Look at what Giannis is doing with Milwaukee. By no means is Milwaukee carrying a weak supporting cast to Giannis but a real superstar elevates his team, and people did not expect in the beginning of the season for the Bucks to make the impact they did, and be atop of the East. That's a top 5 player going to work, having an MVP calibre year.


Um, a lot of people were expecting Milwaukee to be great. There was never any doubt on this. Now you're just making shit up.

Oh and for anyone who cares, apparently Chris Paul is demanding a trade from the Rockets.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Pointless to continue talking to ignorance tbh.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Pointless to continue talking to ignorance tbh.


Are you talking into a mirror?



AlternateDemise said:


> Yeah, just like Ben Wallace was once the best defensive player in the NBA. You never saw anyone claim he was a top five player in the league and there's a reason for that (because he was offensively challenged, just like Harden is defensively challenged).
> 
> I don't care about what Harden does offensively. If he refuses to do anything on the other end of the floor, he's not a top five player in the league (and the same goes for LeBron btw).


Exactly. All the best players in NBA history got it done on both ends of the floor. Harden is a joke on defense, and teams led by that type of player don't win. They simply don't.



AlternateDemise said:


> Which is the exact reason your argument doesn't work. Yeah, not everyone can win the NBA Championship and only 16 teams make the playoffs. *A team is what goes to the postseason*, not a player.


Correct. 2001 Philadelphia 76ers, babayyy.



AlternateDemise said:


> The only reason Houston ever became a top team in the NBA is because Houston paired Harden with one of the best PG's in the league and Clint Capela emerged as one of the great up and coming centers in the league. Not to mention Houston had other role players who were able to help make up for Harden's weaknesses as a player. *A weakness, something Anthony Davis doesn't have as a player.*


Mmmm, he has one. His body. Seven seasons, and he's only exceeded 70 games played twice. You're supposed to be a horse at Davis's age, not a question mark. He's fantastic when available, but I need to see more.

EDIT: I'd like to add that Raye red-repped me for this. What a petty little bastard. I wish people learned more about the game and understood it more deeply. Oh, well.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I wouldn't really use Anthony Davis' time with the Pelicans to measure how well he'll play for us. Sadly, the Pelicans never really properly built a team around him. Jrue Holiday needed Davis a lot more than Davis needed him. The Cousins experiment was more of a bust, because all he did was launch threes and long jumpers, and was a liability on the defensive end. Before the 2016-17 season (before Jrue mattered), Davis was basically all alone...having to play with guys like Tyreke Evans, Eric Gordon, and Ryan Anderson...inefficient players who struggled defensively and did little to help move the ball. Night in and night out, Davis was meeting tons of guards and forwards at the rim on the defensive end, having to switch and defend guards in the P&R, etc. Their teams were in the bottom five defensively, despite AD being an excellent defensive anchor.

We're talking about Lillard and the Blazers? Two years ago, Davis and the Pelicans swept Portland in the first round, and could have made the conference finals if it wasn't for them running into the Warriors.

James Harden is an excellent offensive threat, but as mentioned, awful defensively. Houston was 6th in the league last year, with Ariza guarding the better offensive threats throughout the year. When he left? Harden gave up so many points this year, they fell into the bottom half of the league, and they went from a team that did a good job of staying away from personal fouls (top 10) to one that I believe was in the bottom five this year, because of how often Harden trailed his man.

The one thing about great offensive players that play bad defense? They find it hard to win a ring. Ask Steve Nash, who had an arsenal of players and never won a championship...one of the greatest shooters in history, incredible passing ability, finished well at the rim (layups, of course), but was so bad on the defensive end, it negated what he did on the other end of the court. Allen Iverson. Charles Barkley. There are a ton of them.

Kawhi Leonard, a great two-way player, won a championship without a second all-star player. Hakeem Olajuwon did the same. Then, you have a guy like Dirk Nowitzki...bad defense, excellent offense, and won his only NBA championship with Shawn Marion, Jason Kidd, and Tyson Chandler all shutting/slowing down LeBron and Bosh in that series (Wade played well).

Anthony Davis isn't Harden offensively, no argument there...but he's 10 times the player defensively.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Strike Force said:


> EDIT: I'd like to add that Raye red-repped me for this. What a petty little bastard. I wish people learned more about the game and understood it more deeply. Oh, well.


He red repped me too, with the line simply being "idiot", which is flaming via rep. Wouldn't expect anything less from someone who thinks a guy who plays only one end of the floor can be a top five player in the league. 

Hope he enjoys his infractions/ban from the site.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> He red repped me too, with the line simply being "idiot", which is flaming via rep. Wouldn't expect anything less from someone who thinks a guy who plays only one end of the floor can be a top five player in the league.
> 
> Hope he enjoys his infractions/ban from the site.


What wangery. Red repped should be reserved for trolls and shitposters imo. People are weird.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Didn't know that was against the rules? It says felt good, didn't it at the end, and it did feel good tbh. I apologise in advance. No point in continuing this conversation because let's be honest, neither of us are going to change our views on the matter. I'm going to wait for the regular season and let the results speak for themselves.

EDIT: From the rules, *" If a flame has nothing to do with race, sexuality, family members, or threats (such as killing) chances are it's probably not a bad insult.* Honestly didn't think the word idiot would be so insulting or triggering. I mean, Chris Jericho even used it as a catchphrase, calling people stupid idiots. Again, I apologise, but lets not be so sensitive :/


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Didn't know that was against the rules? It says felt good, didn't it at the end, and it did feel good tbh. I apologise in advance. No point in continuing this conversation because let's be honest, neither of us are going to change our views on the matter. I'm going to wait for the regular season and let the results speak for themselves.
> 
> EDIT: From the rules, *" If a flame has nothing to do with race, sexuality, family members, or threats (such as killing) chances are it's probably not a bad insult.* Honestly didn't think the word idiot would be so insulting or triggering. I mean, Chris Jericho even used it as a catchphrase, calling people stupid idiots. Again, I apologise, but lets not be so sensitive :/


The regular season results, regardless of how it ends, won't really prove you right or wrong. You're wrong regardless.

And you resorted to insults when we explained what's wrong with your logic. If you're going to ask us not to be so sensitive, we ask that you do the same.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> The regular season results, regardless of how it ends, won't really prove you right or wrong. You're wrong regardless.
> 
> And you resorted to insults when we explained what's wrong with your logic. If you're going to ask us not to be so sensitive, we ask that you do the same.


I'm sorry the word idiot was enough to insult you to such a high degree.

I'd be wrong, regardless of statistics and proof? Wow. Such intelligence in this thread lol. Okay there.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Yeah, just like Ben Wallace was once the best defensive player in the NBA. You never saw anyone claim he was a top five player in the league and there's a reason for that (because he was offensively challenged, just like Harden is defensively challenged, but unlike Harden, Ben actually won an NBA Championship).
> 
> I don't care about what Harden does offensively. If he refuses to do anything on the other end of the floor, he's not a top five player in the league (and the same goes for LeBron btw).
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the exact reason your argument doesn't work. Yeah, not everyone can win the NBA Championship and only 16 teams make the playoffs. A team is what goes to the postseason, not a player.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason Houston ever became a top team in the NBA is because Houston paired Harden with one of the best PG's in the league and Clint Capela emerged as one of the great up and coming centers in the league. Not to mention Houston had other role players who were able to help make up for Harden's weaknesses as a player. A weakness, something Anthony Davis doesn't have as a player.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, a lot of people were expecting Milwaukee to be great. There was never any doubt on this. Now you're just making shit up.
> 
> Oh and for anyone who cares, apparently Chris Paul is demanding a trade from the Rockets.


1) Was Ben Wallace a league MVP? Hm? In the last 20 years has there been a single league MVP who is not a top 5 player in their respective season? Hm? Nope. It doesn't matter what you think, it's what majority thinks, and it's what statistics prove.  

2) You don't seem to comprehend this. It's statistically much more complicated to be the only team to win an NBA championship than it is to make the playoffs in your respective conference, in which there are 8 slots. In that, a top 5 player should be able to secure such a position. You can't argue against Harden's playoff shortcomings when he's never on the consensus agreed upon best team in the NBA. The Rockets are never frontrunner favourites to win the chip, and that's not Harden's fault. You can say one of the greatest PGs, but Paul is not what he once was, he's aging, he's on a bad contract, and he's a notorious playoff failure. Wow, really, bringing Capela into this. As if all teams don't have a good supporting player. Like the Raptors had in Siakim, like the Bucks had in Lopez, Brogdon, etc. Like Portland had in Kanter. Come on dude lol.

3) Anthony Davis doesn't have any weaknesses? L O L, come on, get off the dudes dick.

You have made some of the most terrible attempts at an argument and reply, and you want to tell me I'm wrong, and wondering why I can't even bother with you anymore, OMEGALUL dude.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Didn't know that was against the rules? It says felt good, didn't it at the end, and it did feel good tbh. I apologise in advance. No point in continuing this conversation because let's be honest, neither of us are going to change our views on the matter. I'm going to wait for the regular season and let the results speak for themselves.
> 
> EDIT: From the rules, *" If a flame has nothing to do with race, sexuality, family members, or threats (such as killing) chances are it's probably not a bad insult.* Honestly didn't think the word idiot would be so insulting or triggering. I mean, Chris Jericho even used it as a catchphrase, calling people stupid idiots. Again, I apologise, but lets not be so sensitive :/


Putting aside the fact that you can't apologize "in advance" for something that already happened, what did you expect when you fling insults around and call people "idiots"? You made a point, AD and I pointed out how preposterously incorrect it is, and you threw a temper tantrum and threw around red reps and insults. Let's not make this something it's not.

Back on point: the last team I can think of that didn't have at least one true world-class star defender...well, I went back and I couldn't find one, at least not since the NBA/ABA merger.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Strike Force said:


> Putting aside the fact that you can't apologize "in advance" for something that already happened, what did you expect when you fling insults around and call people "idiots"? You made a point, AD and I pointed out how preposterously incorrect it is, and you threw a temper tantrum. Let's not make this something it's not.
> 
> Back on point: the last team I can think of that didn't have at least one true world-class star defender...well, I went back and I couldn't find one, at least not since the NBA/ABA merger.


How is that a temper tantrum LOL, way to over-exaggerate a single word. Preposterously incorrect LOL, as if I'm saying he's not a top 10 player. He is top 10, he's not in my top 5, nor do I believe he should be in the top 5. Also I never even flat out said Harden is my top 5 from this season, I listed like 6-7 names that I would put ahead of Davis. I value success, I don't value failure and empty stats. Claiming AD is not a top 5 player is a completely reasonable statement to make, please get off your high horse in thinking that anything that doesn't align with your opinion, is "preposterously wrong". LUL.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> How is that a temper tantrum LOL, way to over-exaggerate a single word. Preposterously incorrect LOL, as if I'm saying he's not a top 10 player. He is top 10, he's not in my top 5, nor do I believe he should be in the top 5. Also I never even flat out said Harden is my top 5 from this season, I listed like 6-7 names that I would put ahead of Davis. I value success, I don't value failure and empty stats. Claiming AD is not a top 5 player is a completely reasonable statement to make, please get off your high horse in thinking that anything that doesn't align with your opinion, is "preposterously wrong". LUL.


Okay, I'll bite: if you were picking teams on the playground, what would be your draft order today? Injuries and injury history DO count, so you have to be wary of someone like AD, and Kevin Durant and Klay Thompson are off the board. 

Here's mine, off the top of my head:

Kawhi Leonard
Giannis Antetokounmpo
Anthony Davis
Steph Curry
Nikola Jokic
Joel Embiid
James Harden
Paul George
Damian Lillard
LeBron James


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Drake acting like he dropped 60 points still cracks me up :lol


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Strike Force said:


> Okay, I'll bite: if you were picking teams on the playground, what would be your draft order today? Injuries and injury history DO count, so you have to be wary of someone like AD, and Kevin Durant and Klay Thompson are off the board.
> 
> Here's mine, off the top of my head:
> 
> Kawhi Leonard
> Giannis Antetokounmpo
> Anthony Davis
> Steph Curry
> Nikola Jokic
> Joel Embiid
> James Harden
> Paul George
> Damian Lillard
> LeBron James


For a full regular season or? And are you factoring age?


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> For a full regular season or? And are you factoring age?


Factoring in age and everything else from the real world (hence, no Klay or KD), and yes, for one season including playoffs, if you'd be so kind.  That's why I have LeBron in there, for his experience in the playoffs.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Strike Force said:


> Factoring in age and everything else from the real world (hence, no Klay or KD), and yes, for one season including playoffs, if you'd be so kind.  That's why I have LeBron in there, for his experience in the playoffs.


Kawhi Leonard
Giannis Antetokounmpo 
Stephen Curry
James Harden
Damian Lillard
LeBron James
Joel Embiid
Anthony Davis
Paul George
Nikola Jokic

Same players, different order.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> I'm sorry the word idiot was enough to insult you to such a high degree.


I personally could care less about insults. But if I'm not allowed to call out people for stupid shit they say, then I'm not letting others get away with it against me (especially when what I say isn't idiotic. At least let it be in instances where I deserve said insult). 



Raye said:


> I'd be wrong, regardless of statistics and proof? Wow. Such intelligence in this thread lol. Okay there.


Yes, you'd be wrong regardless. A guy who is elite at one end of the floor isn't better than someone who is elite at both ends of the floor. That, FYI, is what you're saying, and that's incredibly laughable. You're also using a team concept to discredit Anthony Davis as a player. Once again, that is incredibly laughable.



Raye said:


> 1) Was Ben Wallace a league MVP? Hm?


Going off of the majority of your posts, individual accomplishments don't matter apparently. Otherwise you wouldn't be using the amount of times Anthony Davis made the playoffs against him. 



Raye said:


> In the last 20 years has there been a single league MVP who is not a top 5 player in their respective season? Hm? Nope. It doesn't matter what you think, it's what majority thinks, and it's what statistics prove.














Raye said:


> 2) You don't seem to comprehend this. It's statistically much more complicated to be the only team to win an NBA championship than it is to make the playoffs in your respective conference, in which there are 8 slots. In that, a top 5 player should be able to secure such a position. You can't argue against Harden's playoff shortcomings when he's never on the consensus agreed upon best team in the NBA.


Um, yes I can. 

It doesn't matter if Harden's team are the odds on favorites or not. What matters is how he performs. You said yourself that Superstar players elevate their teams. And yet more often than not, Harden was the main reason for his teams losing in the playoffs, even in moments where they WERE favored to win. And it isn't like the opposing teams possessed players who were well known defensive stoppers of Harden. He just always massively under-performed because that's what he does. 



Raye said:


> The Rockets are never frontrunner favourites to win the chip, and that's not Harden's fault. You can say one of the greatest PGs, but Paul is not what he once was, he's aging, he's on a bad contract, and he's a notorious playoff failure. Wow, really, bringing Capela into this. As if all teams don't have a good supporting player. Like the Raptors had in Siakim, like the Bucks had in Lopez, Brogdon, etc. Like Portland had in Kanter. Come on dude lol.


Why isn't it Harden's fault? So now we're suddenly not holding the standard against the top stars on the team? I thought we were. You can't change the narrative of your argument to support your view on the matter. It doesn't work like that. Either be consistent with your logic or admit you're just making shit up. 

And yeah, all great teams have good supporting players. That's exactly my point and why I mentioned Capela in the first place. He changed the dynamic of the Rockets and made them a legitimately great team. So did Paul. Yeah, Paul is aging and at this point isn't worth the money he's being given, but a year ago? He was the main driving force behind Houston almost pulling off a shocking upset over Golden State until he once again went down with injury. You want to call Paul a notorious failure in the playoffs? His performance in last years playoffs against the Warriors was better than anything Harden ever did in the playoffs. 



Raye said:


> 3) Anthony Davis doesn't have any weaknesses? L O L, come on, get off the dudes dick.


Okay, so you tell me what his weaknesses are then, apart from injuries. Come on, tell me. I gave you Harden's weaknesses. The man plays no defense, is a turnover machine and, despite being this offensive god you speak of, shoots a below average FG%. 



Raye said:


> You have made some of the most terrible attempts at an argument and reply, and you want to tell me I'm wrong, and wondering why I can't even bother with you anymore, OMEGALUL dude.


You just got done claiming that the Bucks weren't favorites to win the East this year, even though they were heavily favored. You thought you could get away with telling us outright lies and you want to tell me I'm bad at arguing? You make Stephen A Smith sound like Dom2k with your logic.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Hoping that Dylan Windler out of Belmont is available at the 28th pick in the draft. The Warriors are already going into the next season depleted at the wings, and this has been an issue for a while now with the aging roster. They need another shooter, even if the injury/free agency situation(s) were to go impeccably this summer.

Washington's Matisse Thybulle would be a solid pick at 28th, too, should he be around. 

Tennessee's Admiral Schofield cannot be argued-against too convincingly, either. 

Go WARRIORS! Draft well, please!


----------



## Joel

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


>


Who were the 5 better than him that season?


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> I personally could care less about insults. But if I'm not allowed to call out people for stupid shit they say, then I'm not letting others get away with it against me (especially when what I say isn't idiotic. At least let it be in instances where I deserve said insult).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you'd be wrong regardless. A guy who is elite at one end of the floor isn't better than someone who is elite at both ends of the floor. That, FYI, is what you're saying, and that's incredibly laughable. You're also using a team concept to discredit Anthony Davis as a player. Once again, that is incredibly laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Going off of the majority of your posts, individual accomplishments don't matter apparently. Otherwise you wouldn't be using the amount of times Anthony Davis made the playoffs against him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yes I can.
> 
> It doesn't matter if Harden's team are the odds on favorites or not. What matters is how he performs. You said yourself that Superstar players elevate their teams. And yet more often than not, Harden was the main reason for his teams losing in the playoffs, even in moments where they WERE favored to win. And it isn't like the opposing teams possessed players who were well known defensive stoppers of Harden. He just always massively under-performed because that's what he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't it Harden's fault? So now we're suddenly not holding the standard against the top stars on the team? I thought we were. You can't change the narrative of your argument to support your view on the matter. It doesn't work like that. Either be consistent with your logic or admit you're just making shit up.
> 
> And yeah, all great teams have good supporting players. That's exactly my point and why I mentioned Capela in the first place. He changed the dynamic of the Rockets and made them a legitimately great team. So did Paul. Yeah, Paul is aging and at this point isn't worth the money he's being given, but a year ago? He was the main driving force behind Houston almost pulling off a shocking upset over Golden State until he once again went down with injury. You want to call Paul a notorious failure in the playoffs? His performance in last years playoffs against the Warriors was better than anything Harden ever did in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you tell me what his weaknesses are then, apart from injuries. Come on, tell me. I gave you Harden's weaknesses. The man plays no defense, is a turnover machine and, despite being this offensive god you speak of, shoots a below average FG%.
> 
> 
> 
> You just got done claiming that the Bucks weren't favorites to win the East this year, even though they were heavily favored. You thought you could get away with telling us outright lies and you want to tell me I'm bad at arguing? You make Stephen A Smith sound like Dom2k with your logic.


How can anybody take you seriously where you think I'm wrong regardless of what happens during the 19-20 season. How can you validate your points by coming off so ignorant that regardless of what I say, or what happens to validate my points, that you're still right because you said so. You realize how much credibility anything and everything you've just said lost, right?

Where did I say individual accomplishments don't matter, what lol... my entire basis is that Anthony Davis has no credible accomplishments in the last 7 years of his career to justify him being a top 5 player.

Also if we're basing defence on what the NBA defines as defence, Harden is an average defender. Steals and deflections per game are categorised under defence and he is one of the league leaders in both categories. Give him slack where you will, but also give him credit where he deserves.

As Joel said above, name 5 players that were better than D Rose during his MVP year lmao.

Harden was the main reason for teams losing? Your previously aforementioned Capela, being the "reason for Houstons success", completely disappeared in the playoffs this year. Harden's PPG have increased the last 4 years and despite not being able to make it past the obstacle and behemoth that is Golden State, he's been pretty good otherwise. Next season however when Golden State won't have Durant/Klay, will definitely be Harden's biggest opportunity (depending on what other FA Lakers will get).

Apart from the injuries? As if that isn't a huge one to note. The dude plays roughly 3/4ths of a season a year. That means he's a liability and depends on his team for results for roughly 25% of the season. That's a huge problem in on itself. His court vision is lacklustre compared to guys like Giannis and Draymond, meaning his ability to create plays for his teammates is average/below average, he's definitely not a great playmaker. He doesn't play winning basketball and he doesn't make his teammates better on the court.

The Sixers, Raptors, and Boston were the 3 clear-cut favourites to come out on top of the East before the season began. I don't know how short-sighted your memory is. A lot of people even had Indiana ahead of Milwaukee.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Joel said:


> Who were the 5 better than him that season?


LeBron, Kobe, Durant, Wade, and Howard. In fact you could argue that Rose wasn't even the best PG in the league that year. He won the MVP award because Chicago had the best record in the East and he basically played the Allen Iverson role, where he was the number one option on a mostly defense oriented team. His contributions were noteworthy, but by no means was he a top five player because of it. 



Raye said:


> How can anybody take you seriously where you think I'm wrong regardless of what happens during the 19-20 season. How can you validate your points by coming off so ignorant that regardless of what I say, or what happens to validate my points, that you're still right because you said so. You realize how much credibility anything and everything you've just said lost, right?


Because your argument isn't based on what happens this season. That was your cop out when you realized you didn't have any leg to stand on against any of the points me and everyone else made against your posts on the matter. We all know what you're trying to do and it's not going to work. 



Raye said:


> Where did I say individual accomplishments don't matter, what lol... my entire basis is that Anthony Davis has no credible accomplishments in the last 7 years of his career to justify him being a top 5 player.


You mean apart from being a six time all star (including an All Star MVP), a three time blocks leader (and on two of those occasions he played less than 70 games which is insane)? Last season Davis was second in the league in scoring and was a top three defensive player in the league. And he was one of the best rebounders as well. That alone puts him in the top five. 

But to you, this doesn't matter. 



Raye said:


> Also if we're basing defence on what the NBA defines as defence, Harden is an average defender. Steals and deflections per game are categorised under defence and he is one of the league leaders in both categories. Give him slack where you will, but also give him credit where he deserves.


First off, it's spelled defense. You should really stop claiming I'm ignorant of the subject matter when you can't even spell the word correctly. Second, :lmao no. You're probably one of those people who think Steph Curry was a top five defender at his position in 2016 because he led the league in steals right? 

This past season the Rockets were minus five on defense per one hundred possessions when he was on the floor. That's not an average defensive player. 



Raye said:


> As Joel said above, name 5 players that were better than D Rose during his MVP year lmao.


See above.



Raye said:


> Harden was the main reason for teams losing? Your previously aforementioned Capela, being the "reason for Houstons success", completely disappeared in the playoffs this year.


Capela was just one of many reasons that I listed. Don't try to twist this and claim that I was saying he solved all of their problems. 

And I said more often that not. That means it's not always the case. But I'm also not going to give Harden a pass for shooting 58% from the free throw line in what was a tightly contested close out game and turning the ball over more times than he had assists that night. All in all, this seasons failure in the playoffs goes back to Houston just being outmatched by Golden State more than anything else. 



Raye said:


> Harden's PPG have increased the last 4 years and despite not being able to make it past the obstacle and behemoth that is Golden State, he's been pretty good otherwise. Next season however when Golden State won't have Durant/Klay, will definitely be Harden's biggest opportunity (depending on what other FA Lakers will get).


Or San Antonio, or Portland. But yes, I actually agree with you here.



Raye said:


> Apart from the injuries? As if that isn't a huge one to note. The dude plays roughly 3/4ths of a season a year. That means he's a liability and depends on his team for results for roughly 25% of the season.


Yes, that is a huge one. We're ignoring that for now and are focusing on his talent. 



Raye said:


> His court vision is lacklustre compared to guys like Giannis and Draymond, meaning his ability to create plays for his teammates is average/below average, he's definitely not a great playmaker. He doesn't play winning basketball and he doesn't make his teammates better on the court.


Alright, I'm not even finishing your post. This is just pushing the line of laughable ignorance that I never thought I would see. 

You're giving Anthony Davis, a traditional PF, shit for not making his teammates better? Especially when the man averaged nearly 4 assists a game this season and can anchor an entire defense? How many games have you watched featuring Davis? Have you ever sat down and actually watched a regular season game featuring the Pelicans? The man doesn't play winning basketball and doesn't make his teammates better. I have truly seen it all.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> LeBron, Kobe, Durant, Wade, and Howard. In fact you could argue that Rose wasn't even the best PG in the league that year. He won the MVP award because Chicago had the best record in the East and he basically played the Allen Iverson role, where he was the number one option on a mostly defense oriented team. His contributions were noteworthy, but by no means was he a top five player because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Because your argument isn't based on what happens this season. That was your cop out when you realized you didn't have any leg to stand on against any of the points me and everyone else made against your posts on the matter. We all know what you're trying to do and it's not going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean apart from being a six time all star (including an All Star MVP), a three time blocks leader (and on two of those occasions he played less than 70 games which is insane)? Last season Davis was second in the league in scoring and was a top three defensive player in the league. And he was one of the best rebounders as well. That alone puts him in the top five.
> 
> But to you, this doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> First off, it's spelled defense. You should really stop claiming I'm ignorant of the subject matter when you can't even spell the word correctly. Second, :lmao no. You're probably one of those people who think Steph Curry was a top five defender at his position in 2016 because he led the league in steals right?
> 
> This past season the Rockets were minus five on defense per one hundred possessions when he was on the floor. That's not an average defensive player.
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> 
> 
> Capela was just one of many reasons that I listed. Don't try to twist this and claim that I was saying he solved all of their problems.
> 
> And I said more often that not. That means it's not always the case. But I'm also not going to give Harden a pass for shooting 58% from the free throw line in what was a tightly contested close out game and turning the ball over more times than he had assists that night. All in all, this seasons failure in the playoffs goes back to Houston just being outmatched by Golden State more than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Or San Antonio, or Portland. But yes, I actually agree with you here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a huge one. We're ignoring that for now and are focusing on his talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm not even finishing your post. This is just pushing the line of laughable ignorance that I never thought I would see.
> 
> You're giving Anthony Davis, a traditional PF, shit for not making his teammates better? Especially when the man averaged nearly 4 assists a game this season and can anchor an entire defense? How many games have you watched featuring Davis? Have you ever sat down and actually watched a regular season game featuring the Pelicans? The man doesn't play winning basketball and doesn't make his teammates better. I have truly seen it all.


Arguing with you is so pointless. You don't even know defense and defence are different spellings of the same word, and you tried to bash me for it. Congratulations, you played yourself.

You keep making stuff up, how I'm only talking about the future season. I've begun and ended talking about empty stats, the inability to win. Listing an All-Star MVP is such a laughable thing to do. Imagine, listing a for-fun game MVP as a notable accomplishment. Anyways, good luck in life with that 'tude, don't got time to argue with ignorant chumps.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> LeBron, Kobe, Durant, Wade, and Howard. In fact you could argue that Rose wasn't even the best PG in the league that year. He won the MVP award because Chicago had the best record in the East and he basically played the Allen Iverson role, where he was the number one option on a mostly defense oriented team. His contributions were noteworthy, but by no means was he a top five player because of it.


Rather unfair, imo. You're correct in that it was a defence orientated team, which is what helps his case imo, as he was the only one scoring and setting up plays for that team. 

That team could only go as far as Rose could and when Miami shut him down from game 2 onwards, there was no where for the Bulls to go. Fast forward a year on and he drags them to best record in the league and looking comfortable in the game vs Philly. He then goes down late in the 4th and is done for a year. All of a sudden Bulls go from a team who will give Miami a proper fight in the ECF (would still most likely lose), to a team that doesn't even look like they belong in the top 8 seeds.

That year LeBron and Wade had each other (and Bosh). Durant had Westbrook and Harden. Kobe had Pau. Rose was pretty much doing it all alone.

I seriously think you're playing down Rose's talents and performances in that year (+ the following). He was on his way to something special, imo.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Pretty sure no one would have had Steve Nash in their top 5 in either of his MVP seasons.

Garnett, Kobe, Iverson, Pierce, Dirk, Duncan, Jamison, Pau all in their prime. Wade and Lebron young and putting up THEM STATS.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Joel said:


> Rather unfair, imo. You're correct in that it was a defence orientated team, which is what helps his case imo, as he was the only one scoring and setting up plays for that team.
> 
> That team could only go as far as Rose could and when Miami shut him down from game 2 onwards, there was no where for the Bulls to go. Fast forward a year on and he drags them to best record in the league and looking comfortable in the game vs Philly. He then goes down late in the 4th and is done for a year. All of a sudden Bulls go from a team who will give Miami a proper fight in the ECF (would still most likely lose), to a team that doesn't even look like they belong in the top 8 seeds.
> 
> That year LeBron and Wade had each other (and Bosh). Durant had Westbrook and Harden. Kobe had Pau. Rose was pretty much doing it all alone.
> 
> I seriously think you're playing down Rose's talents and performances in that year (+ the following). He was on his way to something special, imo.


Carlos Boozer was averaging 17 points a game that season. Loul Deng was averaging 17 points a game and was one of their main perimeter defenders. Joakim Noah averaged a double double and was their defensive anchor. He wasn't all alone by any means. He had a great team surrounding him.

Rose winning the MVP award was the product of him being the undisputed number one option in only his third year on a team that went from being in the eight seed to suddenly being the number one team record wise in the East. It was never about his talent, only about the story, and there's a reason why whether or not Rose deserved the MVP that year continues to be disputed to this day.

Now, with that said, if you were to say that Rose meant a lot more to his team than LeBron or any of those other four guys I mentioned, then yes, I could see an argument for that. And it's on that very merit that a lot of people believe was why Rose won the MVP award in the end. Either way, by no means was Rose a top five player that season. He was a terrific offensive PG capable of carrying his team in that regard, but he wasn't anything special defensively and he wasn't exactly a great playmaker either. He was fundamentally flawed. He could have put up the same stats with a less impressive supporting cast and he probably never wins the MVP award because of it.

Winning the MVP award is a flawed aspect and way of truly determining one's belonging in the NBA's list of best of the modern era. You see guys like Steve Nash who meant so much to his team but was a horrid defensive player win the award twice because guess what? His team was near or at the top of the league and he was their undisputed best player. There's a reason Kobe Bryant never won an MVP award until Pau Gasol got traded to LA and the Lakers were suddenly relevant again, despite LeBron James having arguably the better season but not having as much success. 



Raye said:


> Arguing with you is so pointless. You don't even know defense and defence are different spellings of the same word, and you tried to bash me for it. Congratulations, you played yourself.


Actually no. Defense is the American way of spelling it. Using it with a C is the British way of spelling it. In other words, you're wrong, and that was probably the easiest bait I've ever committed on this site. 



Raye said:


> You keep making stuff up, how I'm only talking about the future season.


Literally nothing I said was made up. 



Raye said:


> I've begun and ended talking about empty stats, the inability to win.


And yet you continue to give James Harden a pass despite his empty stats and his inability to win with an even greater supporting cast than Davis. 



Raye said:


> Listing an All-Star MVP is such a laughable thing to do. Imagine, listing a for-fun game MVP as a notable accomplishment.


And listing James Harden's MVP award wasn't any more laughable? 

Harden won his MVP award because Leonard was gone for most of the season, Westbrook didn't average 30 points a game again along with a triple double because Paul George and Carmela Anthony were traded to the team, Kevin Durant went to Golden State so neither he or Curry were going to win it, and LeBron stopped giving a fuck about regular season. And most importantly, Harden got Chris Paul, Capela and a string of defensive players helped make the Rockets end the season with the best record in the league. And as we all know with the NBA, if you are the best player on an NBA team that finishes with the best record, unless another player in the league is having a historically great season, you are guaranteed the MVP award. And as we all know, as soon as Ariza left and Paul continued to age, the Rockets became worse (and this is despite Harden averaging 36 points a game this season. But sure, we're not going to blame him refusing to play defense or claim his stats were empty because why would we since we're clearly not factoring in logic, context or anything of the sort). 

And the best part about all of this? People STILL dispute whether or not Harden should have won that year. People still claim that LeBron should have won it, the man who didn't give a shit about regular season. You know who else people claimed should have won that year? Anthony Davis, the man who was second in the league in scoring and was leading the league in blocks. He was without question the best two way player in the league at that point. But of course he wasn't going to win because unless he puts up Wilt Chamberlin numbers, no one's going to care that he's the clear cut best big man player in the league because his teams record isn't anything to go crazy over.

Tell me, how does Harden's MVP award prove he's a top five player in the league when the only reason he won it was because all the better players in the league were injured, in a position where they couldn't or just didn't care enough to do so?

If you are going to list meaningless accomplishments, so am I. You opened that door the moment you fell back on his MVP award like it was supposed to prove something. If you want to use things like that as a crutch in your argument, you better have a clear understanding of how that leg the crutch is being used for got broken in the first place. Because in this case, you clearly didn't. 



Raye said:


> Anyways, good luck in life with that 'tude, don't got time to argue with ignorant chumps.


Okay, I look forward to your reply after claiming you weren't going to do so like last time.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Actually no. Defense is the American way of spelling it. Using it with a C is the British way of spelling it. In other words, you're wrong, and that was probably the easiest bait I've ever committed on this site.


Nice, you can't even admit that you're ever wrong. Good to see. They're the same thing by definition. Not everyone on here is American, hope you realise that.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Nice, you can't even admit that you're ever wrong. Good to see. They're the same thing by definition. Not everyone on here is American, hope you realise that.


I've never had issues with admitting when I'm wrong. That's not the point of what I'm doing here. The "I'm baiting you" part is true. It has nothing to do with the defence part however. 

Lets see if you can figure it out. This should be fun.



JM said:


> Pretty sure no one would have had Steve Nash in their top 5 in either of his MVP seasons.
> 
> Garnett, Kobe, Iverson, Pierce, Dirk, Duncan, Jamison, Pau all in their prime. Wade and Lebron young and putting up THEM STATS.


I'm not really sure if I'd put Iverson and Jaminson over Nash.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I think it's time for both of you to move on. Please stop.



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm not really sure if I'd put Iverson and Jaminson over Nash.


Iverson maybe. Definitely not Jamison though.

Point being, there's a lot of names there and I'm sure a lot of people and quite likely most people wouldn't have had Nash in their top 5.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> I think it's time for both of you to move on. Please stop.


Fine, I already proved my point anyways. 



JM said:


> Iverson maybe. Definitely not Jamison though.
> 
> Point being, there's a lot of names there and I'm sure a lot of people and quite likely most people wouldn't have had Nash in their top 5.


I'm confused. Are you saying you'd definitely not Jamison over Nash or you would? 

And yeah I agree overall with your point. Nash was certainly a guy who was by no means a top five player in the league at the time he won his award. You could make an argument for Dirk as well.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Fine, I already proved my point anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Are you saying you'd definitely not Jamison over Nash or you would?
> 
> And yeah I agree overall with your point. Nash was certainly a guy who was by no means a top five player in the league at the time he won his award. You could make an argument for Dirk as well.


Maybe put Iverson over Nash. Definitely not Jamison.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

:mark: The WARRIORS have purchased the 41st pick from the Atlanta Hawks!!! :mark:

Comes at the price of a 2024 second-round pick along with $1.3 million.

#wearebackbaby

:curry


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: The WARRIORS have purchased the 41st pick from the Atlanta Hawks!!! :mark:
> 
> Comes at the price of a 2024 second-round pick along with $1.3 million.
> 
> #wearebackbaby
> 
> :curry


Heard they're looking for a young player named Alen from the Santa Cruz Warriors. I looked him up, youngest player in the G League apparently and he looked really good! Will be interesting to see if that's who they go with, or if another team opts for the same player before them. 

Draft nights always a fun one. Looking forward to some surprise picks.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Heard they're looking for a young player named Alen from the Santa Cruz Warriors. I looked him up, youngest player in the G League apparently and he looked really good! Will be interesting to see if that's who they go with, or if another team opts for the same player before them.
> 
> Draft nights always a fun one. Looking forward to some surprise picks.


Yes, they want Santa Cruz Warrior Alen Smailagic. Would be huge to be able to draft him, as they need contributors right away. Smailagic is a most-impressive possibility.

You are right: draft nights are fun!


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Ugh I get that they want/have to occupy tv time, have ads and commercials to play, but I really hate how drawn out the draft is.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Ugh I get that they want/have to occupy tv time, have ads and commercials to play, but I really hate how drawn out the draft is.


It's a total waste of time to watch when ESPN posts the picks with analysis in real time.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Ugh I get that they want/have to occupy tv time, have ads and commercials to play, but I really hate how drawn out the draft is.





Strike Force said:


> It's a total waste of time to watch when ESPN posts the picks with analysis in real time.


Drafts in general for all sports are a massive waste of time unless you are really in to seeing the latest trends in suits and what this year's draft hats look like and/or listening to everyone thank their mom/dad.

I generally just follow along on my sports apps.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

*I never thought I'd see the day Dennis Rodman called out Draymond Green, but I'm here for it. This is an NBA 2K dream match that you set up and ask "What if these guys met in both of their primes?"*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

He said that green guy :lol


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Strike Force said:


> It's a total waste of time to watch when ESPN posts the picks with analysis in real time.





JM said:


> Drafts in general for all sports are a massive waste of time unless you are really in to seeing the latest trends in suits and what this year's draft hats look like and/or listening to everyone thank their mom/dad.
> 
> I generally just follow along on my sports apps.


Yeah that's probably what I'm going to opt into doing next year.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Don't hate me, I don't watch college ball, but wasn't the Tacko Fall guy supposed to be good? Or at least good enough to get drafted anywhere?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

https://www.businessinsider.com/lak...--jMMaDf8lsd_IneV82NKz7XVJKX-J61xDgvkT3RSW2VE



> The Los Angeles Lakers landed one big star this offseason in trading for Anthony Davis, but the trade itself may have cost them another.
> 
> If the Davis trade goes through as presently constructed, it will leave the Lakers with $23.7 million in cap space, short of the $32 million needed to sign a star player to a max contract this offseason.
> 
> The Lakers would be absorbing Davis into their cap space. Since they are below the salary cap, they don't need to match salaries with the New Orleans Pelicans to take on Davis, who also has a $4 million trade kicker (a bonus, essentially) that he is reportedly unlikely to waive.
> 
> Reports after the deal indicated that if the Lakers waited until July 30 to complete the deal, they could potentially sign a max star. In this scenario, they would keep their current roster, sign a max star with cap space in the summer, then make the trade with Davis. The Lakers would then be over the salary cap, so they would need to match salaries with the Pelicans. The Lakers would trade whoever they drafted with the fourth overall pick in the deal to match salaries. To complicate matters further, first-round picks cannot be traded until 30 days after signing their contracts.
> 
> According to ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski, the Lakers are now "scrambling to reshape the parameters" of the Davis trade to open up max cap space. That could mean adding players such as Moe Wagner and Isaac Bonga to the deal to create more salary-cap room.
> 
> The situation has presented a question: Were the Lakers aware of the salary-cap ramifications before they agreed to the Davis deal?
> 
> ESPN's Ramona Shelburne said on "The Jump" that the Lakers should have been aware of the cap ramifications, and the situation was described to her as the Lakers realizing their new quandary after the trade.
> 
> "The way this trade was constructed, this should have been first and foremost on their minds as they were talking to the Pelicans in a way where they set themselves up," Shelburne said. "If this was really their plan — that they want to have a third star — this should have been central to the conversations with the Pelicans and my understanding is that it was not. They went all the way down the road, and it's been described to me as a, 'The Lakers called back,' after everything had been discussed about this — the timing.
> 
> "To me, if this was important to you, this should have been something you were arguing for in the deal construction, to begin with."
> 
> Shelburne said the Lakers have lost their leverage and now may need to incentivize teams to take on their extra players to clear cap space.
> 
> The Lakers seemingly put no thought into the timing of the deal's execution, potentially costing themselves around $9 million in salary-cap room ... But a seasoned front office would have accounted for all of these factors before agreeing to the deal and losing leverage. A better executive would have had Davis waive his kicker (as the price of getting to L.A. immediately) and persuaded Griffin to push the trade to Aug. 1 (as the price of all those draft picks).
> 
> A general manager told Beck that the Lakers "screwed up" the timing.
> 
> It's also possible that the Lakers were aware of the cap ramifications and simply wanted to get the deal done. Though suitors for Davis were reportedly dropping out — with neither the New York Knicks nor Boston Celtics offering their best assets in the same package — the Lakers may not have wanted to test the Pelicans.
> 
> With $23 million in cap space, the Lakers could pursue two or three role players to fill out their roster. However, adding a third star could make them instant contenders and protect them against injury. Filling out the rest of the roster would be difficult, however.
> 
> The Lakers are on the clock to find a path to max cap space. The offseason can already be counted as a win, with Davis now in tow, plus cap space to add more players. However, championships can be decided on the fringes. The $9 million difference in cap space may be a smaller detail that has a bigger effect on the coming Lakers seasons.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dub

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Im sorry but hasnt woj and ramona backtrack on these reports?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Dub said:


> Im sorry but hasnt woj and ramona backtrack on these reports?


:draper2


----------



## RKing85

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

all but confirmed that Leonard is staying. FUCK YES!!!!

(until he actually does sign, I'm not believing anything I read on the internet)


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



RKing85 said:


> all but confirmed that Leonard is staying. FUCK YES!!!!
> 
> (until he actually does sign, I'm not believing anything I read on the internet)


How so exactly? What has changed since a week ago?


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Trade!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143246001278455808


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



JM said:


> How so exactly? What has changed since a week ago?


Who knows. But reports are coming in saying that Leonard is now strongly considering staying in Toronto. 

As a fan of the sport I'd love for him to stay in Toronto just so the East can continue to have more competitive teams. Before Leonard was traded to Toronto, the East was a laughing stack and largely deprived of legitimate talent. I know it's one player, but you can at least argue that the East have two top three talents in the NBA and three legitimate title contenders.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I think it makes far too much sense for Kawhi to sign a 1-and-1 to stay in Toronto. They had to make such a difficult decision to bring him in and then take some more risks to bring in Gasol and it all paid off. He has an entire COUNTRY behind him rooting him on and there's no other team out there that has the depth and chemistry that he's already built with everyone, not to mention the respect he's gained with their training and coaching staff for handling his injury and limiting his minutes in the regular season. Lowry, Gasol, and Ibaka are all proven commodities. Siakam and VanVleet will only get better. He re-signs and imo they're the instant favorites to repeat unless the Lakers magically get a bunch of good players. 

Signing a long term deal however does NOT make sense. Lowry and Gasol are both on the wrong side of 30 and this their last year under contract for both (assuming Gasol opts in) as well as Ibaka, so the time is now.

BUT, with all that being said, I won't be upset at all if he signs with the Clippers. :lol As a fan of things _actually_ being competitive though I'd like to see him stay in the East.


----------



## ShiningStar

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

The only problem with doing a 1 year deal is he leaves a **it ton of money on the table if he get's injured again,otherwise I would agree his best move would be going all in on the Raptors for 1 season then signing long term with somewhere else after 2020.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Who knows. But reports are coming in saying that Leonard is now strongly considering staying in Toronto.
> 
> As a fan of the sport I'd love for him to stay in Toronto just so the East can continue to have more competitive teams. Before Leonard was traded to Toronto, the East was a laughing stack and largely deprived of legitimate talent. I know it's one player, but you can at least argue that the East have two top three talents in the NBA and three legitimate title contenders.


That's all I've seen. He's strongly considering it and also considering the clippers and taking meetings with a couple other teams as well.

If I was a betting man I would probably bet that he stays with the Raptors but I don't think anything has changed since a week ago. Not that I've seen anyway. 



Corey said:


> I think it makes far too much sense for Kawhi to sign a 1-and-1 to stay in Toronto. They had to make such a difficult decision to bring him in and then take some more risks to bring in Gasol and it all paid off. He has an entire COUNTRY behind him rooting him on and there's no other team out there that has the depth and chemistry that he's already built with everyone, not to mention the respect he's gained with their training and coaching staff for handling his injury and limiting his minutes in the regular season. Lowry, Gasol, and Ibaka are all proven commodities. Siakam and VanVleet will only get better. He re-signs and imo they're the instant favorites to repeat unless the Lakers magically get a bunch of good players.
> 
> Signing a long term deal however does NOT make sense. Lowry and Gasol are both on the wrong side of 30 and this their last year under contract for both (assuming Gasol opts in) as well as Ibaka, so the time is now.
> 
> BUT, with all that being said, I won't be upset at all if he signs with the Clippers. :lol As a fan of things _actually_ being competitive though I'd like to see him stay in the East.


Ya it would make sense to align with the other expiring contracts but I believe he wants to make laying roots and stability a priority as well. If he's there I think they are competitive even when Gasol leaves (which could actually be right now) and I think Lowry will play out the remainder of his career in Toronto. If he was going to leave I think he would have done it already. But then again, Toronto may decide to move on to younger options after next year. I think there's a strong chance he stays on as a veteran back up even after his time as a starter is up. Plus they have Siakim who seems to have rewritten the trajectory of his career.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I know Kawhi is from LA, but I honestly don't see the appeal of the Clippers as a destination. They overachieved this season and have some nice young players, and Doc is a better coach than people realize, but they're more likely to regress this season and maybe fall short of the playoffs. If it were me, I'd stay in Toronto for two more years, let LeBron's body finish falling apart, then execute a coup where LeBron gets kicked to the side and I become the face of the Lakers. That's just me. 
:silver


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I will say that if the Clippers add Kawhi I don't think it'll be enough to contend in that deep ass Western Conference. They'd have to add a running mate like Jimmy Butler, Al Horford, or Boogie Cousins.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> I will say that if the Clippers add Kawhi I don't think it'll be enough to contend in that deep ass Western Conference. They'd have to add a running mate like Jimmy Butler, Al Horford, or Boogie Cousins.


You're right, and they're one of the most cap-flexible teams and have enough room to add Kawhi and a running partner. For their sake, I really hope they don't go with Boogie. I like him, but I'm afraid his time has already come and gone, his best years whittled away in fucking Sacramento of all places.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

This is big.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143549716891938816


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

*A 58-Game Regular Season Was Reportedly Discussed On A Call Featuring NBA Executives*:



> Adam Silver has consistently entertained and sometimes implemented new ideas to improve the NBA product, among them revamping the All-Star Game and shortening the preseason to start the regular season earlier.
> 
> 
> The league is exploring more ambitious plans for its 75th anniversary season in 2021-22, and according to reporting from ESPN’s Kevin Arnovitz, a group of about a dozen executives from around the NBA hopped on a conference call on June 17 to discuss some of these initiatives. They include a midseason tournament, a play-in tournament for the final playoff seeds, and reducing the length of the regular season.
> 
> 
> Both of these tournaments have been mentioned before, as has the idea of shortening the 82-game season. However, this is perhaps the first instance that 58 has been suggested as the ideal number of regular season games. Such a format is reminiscent of European soccer leagues, as each team would play all 29 other teams twice, once at home and once on the road. That would remove essentially all schedule imbalances and allow each team to play twice a week during the regular season, hopefully ending the practice of load management.
> 
> 
> Decreasing the number of regular season games so significantly would also enable the NBA to find time during the middle of the season to schedule other tournaments, again harkening back to the European soccer model.
> 
> 
> However, 58 games was simply the lower end suggestion and other executives proposed a more modest lessening of the regular-season schedule. As Arnovitz reports:
> 
> 
> *“According to sources on the call, the appetite among team officials for a major reduction in the number of games was limited.”*
> 
> 
> The league has been adaptable during Silver’s tenure, but the 82-game schedule still has a lot of backers due to its historic significance and extra gate revenue for home games. If the NBA could promise teams additional revenue streams from these added tournaments and other plans, there might be a conversation to be had, but as it stands, the fair and logical 58-game schedule is probably just a pipe dream.


https://uproxx.com/dimemag/nba-league-reform-reduced-regular-season-58-games/2/

---.

This could fare well medically speaking but I do wonder how this would affect the league financially.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

58 games is not happening--at least not anytime soon. The NBA's hierarchy is playing a prudent game here, demonstrating a distinct reformist streak that is fairly rare among institutions of such age and size. Within minutes, however, financial reality will set in. 

Could certainly see a reduction of regular season games--perhaps dialing 82 down to 72?--but not to 58. At least not "anytime soon" to reiterate that phrase. 

The NBA's brain trust is floating numerous concepts including the aforementioned tournaments. It is smart business to demonstrate how forward-thinking they are, and to allow the possibilities to marinate in the public square, as it were. 

Ultimately, though, it is difficult to envision the number of games being considerably reduced.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Marc Gasol has exercised his $25.6 player option so he's in for next year. Gasol is back, Ujiri is staying. Next up... Kawhi??

Btw Ujiri staying is great for Toronto but my Wizards still don't have a GM. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Do not need Klay Thompson, Kevin Durant or DeMarcus Cousins... WARRIORS will have Jimmer Fredette playing for the summer league team! He shall lead the WARRIORS back to the Promised Land. :drose

:side:


----------



## Myst

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Lakers now have 32m in max cap space. Eat crow Woj and BSPN.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Myst said:


> Lakers now have 32m in max cap space. Eat crow Woj and BSPN.


Except they had to get rid of three more players to make it happen.

I get that they needed the room to land another big free agent but I'm not so sure that forming a new big three is the direction they should go right now, especially since the options are few and far. I doubt they want to get Durant or Thompson since neither will be healthy for most of the season and I doubt they want to wait another year since LeBron's continuing to age (and tbh I still seriously doubt either person wants to go there). It's being rumored that Kemba is going to Boston (somehow. I'm actually not familiar with their cap situation). I doubt Leonard has any desire to join the Lakers and it's being rumored that he's considering staying in Toronto. I guess you could try going for Jimmy Butler, and on paper it's not a bad idea especially since I cannot stress enough how important having elite two way players on your roster is since we just saw a team stockpiled with them win the NBA championship, but I do have to question whether or not you'd want someone like Butler on your team after everything that has happened. 

I'm not convinced that the Lakers are title contenders at the moment. Their roster doesn't impress me, there doesn't seem to be many options out there that can make them into contenders and while I do agree that Anthony Davis is (in a very, very close race) the best teammate LeBron has ever had, the current LeBron the Lakers have simply doesn't hold a candle to the late first run/early second run with Cleveland Cavaliers LeBron. And I didn't even mention the Miami Heat LeBron, which was legitimately some of the greatest basketball playing in the history of this sport. 

But knowing LeBron's luck (and mine while we're at it), I'll probably be wrong and something will happen that will dramatically improve their roster in a way I don't see coming. And then a year from now, LeBron will have his fourth title, be the first player ever to be a finals MVP on three different teams (somehow, since he's not even the best player on the Lakers anymore at this point) and we'll be discussing whether or not he deserves to be called the greatest of all time again. Same old process that I thought we'd be done with when he left Miami and the Warriors became the next big thing but the good old son of a bitch just keeps finding a way to do it.


----------



## Myst

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Except they had to get rid of three more players to make it happen.


Those 3 guys are Mo Wagner, Isaac Bonga and Jemerrio Jones. Do you even know the last 2 guys in that trade? Only Mo _might_ have been capable of contributing in the playoffs in the remaining 3 years we have with LeBron.

We went from 23m to 32m which not only creates max cap space (700k short of it to be accurate) but also a ton of flexibility if Lakers fail to land Kawhi, Kyrie, Jimmy etc. Pelinka can spread it out over 3-4 proven players in the worst case scenario. If the goal is to contend while LeBron is still in LA, I would rather spend that money on veteran players instead of a couple of guys that may never even be good.

You have to think post LeBron as well. That's where a max player like Kyrie or Kawhi could be huge. If we land a big free agent of their caliber, you have a guy that can be paired with AD as he enters his prime for the next 6+ years.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Don't disrespect Bonga bro, my guy got to a 86 in my Heat MyLeague & helped get me my 3peat titles. 

Put some respect on his name.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Myst said:


> Those 3 guys are Mo Wagner, Isaac Bonga and Jemerrio Jones. Do you even know the last 2 guys in that trade? Only Mo _might_ have been capable of contributing in the playoffs in the remaining 3 years we have with LeBron.
> 
> We went from 23m to 32m which not only creates max cap space (700k short of it to be accurate) but also a ton of flexibility if Lakers fail to land Kawhi, Kyrie, Jimmy etc. Pelinka can spread it out over 3-4 proven players in the worst case scenario. If the goal is to contend while LeBron is still in LA, I would rather spend that money on veteran players instead of a couple of guys that may never even be good.


And who do you think is going to balance out the rest of the roster once you spend all that money on a third max player? Yeah, players similar to those that were involved in the trade. 



Myst said:


> You have to think post LeBron as well. That's where a max player like Kyrie or Kawhi could be huge. If we land a big free agent of their caliber, you have a guy that can be paired with AD as he enters his prime for the next 6+ years.


If Kuzma can truly emerge into an even better player than he already is, then yeah this is good for them. Right now no one is thinking post LeBron. And I doubt even LeBron cares about what happens to the Lakers after he retires.


----------



## Myst

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> And who do you think is going to balance out the rest of the roster once you spend all that money on a third max player? Yeah, players similar to those that were involved in the trade.


Are you seriously trying to make case for keeping Mo, Bonga and Jones over landing Kawhi/Kyrie/etc? You do realize that trade also created 9 more million in cap space right? 

I would much rather have ring chasers and veteran players with playoff experience playing for the minimum (Melo, JR, Korver, etc) over a bunch of rookies that didn't play for us last season even with a shit roster.



AlternateDemise said:


> If Kuzma can truly emerge into an even better player than he already is, then yeah this is good for them. Right now no one is thinking post LeBron. And I doubt even LeBron cares about what happens to the Lakers after he retires.


Even more reason to surround LBJ with another max free agent or spread the 32m across great role players instead of rooks that ain't ready. Flexibility is the key result of this trade.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Why would Kawhi Leonard leave a championship team?! Because hes kawhi Leonard!!


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Myst said:


> Are you seriously trying to make case for keeping Mo, Bonga and Jones over landing Kawhi/Kyrie/etc? You do realize that trade also created 9 more million in cap space right?


No, I'm saying you need a roster along with the big three. Just because you have three star players doesn't mean much if you don't have a complementary team to surround them. Just ask the 2015 Cavaliers, who didn't truly become a good team until they got Mozgov, Shumpert and Smith. 



Myst said:


> I would much rather have ring chasers and veteran players with playoff experience playing for the minimum (Melo, JR, Korver, etc) over a bunch of rookies that didn't play for us last season even with a shit roster.


First and foremost, Carmelo is the last person you should want on your team. Second, JR ain't signing for the minimum. In fact I think he's still got another year on his contract, correct? 



Myst said:


> Even more reason to surround LBJ with another max free agent or spread the 32m across great role players instead of rooks that ain't ready. Flexibility is the key result of this trade.


You don't "surround" someone with another player. Think about what you are saying.

Yeah, I do agree with spreading the 32m across great role players. That's my main point, not getting rookies. I guess I didn't really make that point well made properly.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

As a fan who would like to see the league ACTUALLY stay competitive for at least one more year and know that my Wizards will not be doing anything, this is how I would like to see the big things shake out for free agency:

- Kawhi stays with Toronto on a 1-and-1. Tries to compete for another championship on a stacked roster with all the expiring contracts lining up for one more go at it. They'd likely come in as the East favorites and maybe the overall favorites.

- Kemba Walker signs a max deal with Dallas. He's been criminally underpaid for years with Charlotte and never misses games. I'd love to see him pair up with Luka and Kristaps to make for a new big 3 in the west. In a couple years ya never know, they could be serious contenders while the tops dogs are aging.

- Klay Thompson signs an obvious max deal with Golden State to keep the splash brothers together for basically their whole careers. Where does Durant go? Frankly I don't give a shit because I lost all respect for him when he signed with the Warriors and he's a non factor this year anyway. He may as well sign that 5 year max to stay with them and secure his money.

- Jimmy Butler is a tough one. I'd like to see him stay with Philly so the East stays very competitive but he's really a wildcard. Could he pair up in Brooklyn with Kyrie? Hell yeah and that would be cool. Could he go to the Clippers because he's got that hard nose no nonsense attitude that would fit perfectly? Hell yeah and that would be a great fit.

- Kyrie is signing with Brooklyn. I feel like this is already done. 

- The Lakers do NOT get another max player. Instead, they use their cap space to get some shooters and role players. Guys like JJ Redick, Danny Green, etc. LeBron and AD is more than enough to make them competitors in the West but they really need some depth. I actually think it would be cool if they signed D-Rose.

- D'Angelo Russell signs with the Celtics. Let's be honest here, Boston's championship window has closed with Gordon Hayward not living up to his contract/his health concerns and with Kyrie & Horford leaving (probably). They should go with a youth movement and pair Russell with Brown & Tatum. Fuck just throw Boogie Cousins on this team for the hell of it, idk. :lol

- The Knicks probably won't get anybody that's gonna make a huge difference. Give Khris Middleton and Julius Randle max deals or something, idk. :lol

*OR!*

- Kawhi signs with the Clippers and gets a running mate or two. Al Horford, Boogie Cousins, and/or Jimmy Butler joins him and really shakes up the West even more.

- Since the West now has basically all the top dogs, Kemba Walker signs a max deal with the Celtics. I don't personally want this to happen because the Celtics are far from a team that I actually like (personal bias currently ) but it would then vault them back up into contention in the East with Kawhi gone and if they sign a quality center.


----------



## Myst

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> No, I'm saying you need a roster along with the big three. Just because you have three star players doesn't mean much if you don't have a complementary team to surround them. Just ask the 2015 Cavaliers, who didn't truly become a good team until they got Mozgov, Shumpert and Smith.


I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you. Just trying to explain the flexibilty the Lakers achieved by trading 3 young nobodies. I'm fine with a max free agent or depth both are good options to have. Either way, if you can land Kawhi and to a lesser extent Kyrie, you do it.



AlternateDemise said:


> First and foremost, Carmelo is the last person you should want on your team. Second, JR ain't signing for the minimum. In fact I think he's still got another year on his contract, correct?


I'm not a fan of Melo either but we would need depth if a max FA comes and he can be solid. Hopefully the last year or two has finally humbled him. JR is likely getting traded and waived, he rarely even played last year. There will be plenty of ring chasers lining up to sign for the minimum if Lakers can get a big 3. Especially with next year being so open with no KD/Klay.



AlternateDemise said:


> You don't "surround" someone with another player. Think about what you are saying.


You do if that someone is 35 years old and near the tail end of his career. He's already put it out there that he's willing to take a step back and just gave up his #23 to Anthony Davis.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Well here's the first big domino. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145070237647364101


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145004888788819969
:mark: :mark: :mark: :klay :mark: :mark: :mark: 

One of the stronger full two-way players in the NBA getting his massive payday! :cheer :cheer :cheer

:klay is reportedly looking to return around the All-Star break in February. 

WARRIORS, already weak in wing reserves, now simply must prioritize some help at the two-guard spot, something this Dubs fan wanted back when J.R. Smith nearly crippling Klay in Game 1 of last year's NBA Finals signified how critical Thompson's role on the team is, for without him everything changes in a millisecond, and all for the worse.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145034058323439617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145048181467754496


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I'm really pumped for FA this year...not so much because the Lakers have this max slot, but there are over 200 FA's on the market and possibly a lot of movement ahead of us.

I really want to see what Kyrie and Kemba do on their new teams, but also, the Utah Jazz are an interesting group of guys that could be contenders with maybe just one more piece (could be Horford, Bogdanovic).

Can't wait!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Woj saying KD and kyrie have agreed to sign for the nets.

Both 4 year deals. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

And DeAndre Jordan as well. :mark


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145435852476243968
Poor Stephen A. Smith though and his hopes and dreams regarding the Knicks. :lol


----------



## Dub

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

First Take is going to be amazing


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> And DeAndre Jordan as well. :mark
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145435852476243968
> Poor Stephen A. Smith though and his hopes and dreams regarding the Knicks. :lol


I'm not really impressed at the moment. Durant/Irving doesn't strike me as a good pairing and I don't think their styles fit well together. But to get DeAndre Jordan as well? All the while on the other end of the NBA there's a LeBron/Davis pairing and a potential new LeBron/Irving rivalry in the making? 










Edit: Tobias Harris is staying in Philly on a 5 year deal.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Bucks retaining Middleton and Lopez is huge (even though they're paying Middleton a SHIT TON). They feel like the biggest winners so far to me until we see what Kawhi does. Sucks they had to lose Brogdon but I believe it was a sign-and-trade to Indiana so I guess we'll wait and see what they got out of it. They still feel like the East favorites atm even with the Nets getting Kyrie and DJ.

Lakers losing out on some of the "lesser" guys with Ariza, Redick, Rose, and others already signing. Please god don't go there Kawhi...


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Wow the Nets won big if those signings are true. Can they keep Levert and Jarrett Allen too? That would give them really huge depth when KD returns from injury. 

Deandre was on the Knicks too! Maybe he gave KD inside scoop on how bad the Knicks were. :lol

I think Philly are potential big losers too. Redick is gone. Rumor is Bulter is going to the Heat. And they have to offer the max to Tobias Harris. Yikes.

Terry Rozier getting 58m/3yrs from the Hornets is super yikes from me too. Feels like Reggie Jackson all over again.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Tobias Harris getting 5 yrs/$180 million from the Sixers. FUCK. Guess that means Butler is definitely gone.

If Kawhi decides to not stay in Toronto, fingers crossed he teams up with Jimmy somewhere. The Clippers preferably because the Knicks have no chance. :lol

EDIT: Knicks got someone!  Julius Randle. 3 years, $63 million. No problem with that at all.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Great deal for the Knicks honestly, Randle is coming off a tremendous season.

KD leaving a toxic, ball chucking teammate in Westbrook only in the future to play with another toxic, ball chucking teammate is questionable af to me.


----------



## The3

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145476085775310849








Exposed ESPN


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I'm sure it means nothing, but kind of weird that Klay Thompson hasn't re-signed with the Warriors yet. Or at least it hasn't been announced yet. Figured that would have been one of the first things we would have heard at 6:00 PM.

The Nets score huge with KD and Kyrie and of course the Knicks lose out as always though Randle is a nice piece to add and they at least have some good young talent to look forward into the future.

The Pacers adding Brodgon and Lamb and the Jazz adding Bogdanovic to the Jazz really make those teams interesting as well.

The Lakers better hope they're getting Kawhi or something because it feels like they're missing out on some players that could have helped them like Reddick, Ross, etc.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Wow, Butler to Miami is really surprising.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Heat are completing a sign-and-trade to get Jimmy Butler and send Josh Richardson to Philly. Wow that's... weak. :lol Miami moves up to the 6th seed in the East baby! 

BUT

Philly then adds Al Horford on a 4 year, $109 million deal. That's wild.


----------



## blaird

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Shocked the pelicans let randle go...but glad to see them pick up my fav college player in JJ. I will def be making some games this upcoming year.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

3rd team involved in the Butler trade. Woj reporting Goran Dragic is going to Dallas. Man the Mavs are gonna be a fun ass team to watch.

P.S. please stay in Toronto, Kawhi.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Heat are completing a sign-and-trade to get Jimmy Butler and send Josh Richardson to Philly. Wow that's... weak. :lol Miami moves up to the 6th seed in the East baby!
> 
> BUT
> 
> Philly then adds Al Horford on a 4 year, $109 million deal. That's wild.












A Horford/Embiid duo is one of the most laughably unfair things I have ever heard. 

And actually, that's a great trade for Philly. On a team this stacked, you want someone that can fill a specific role and Richardson does that. He's a capable scorer from anywhere on the floor. He doesn't need to be anything else. Simmons has four guys who can stretch the floor and defend. You couldn't have asked for a better return for Butler. If this was a team where Butler was the lone star, then sure, but a team with all of this talent? Yeah, being able to get Richardson in return is huge.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

So Redick leaves to babysit all those kids with the Pelicans that's sad to hear. Butler is a scab and clearly he doesn't want to win. Rather just partying with that Miami club life and go vacation early for the next four years. Holford I like the pickup for us, and I rather see him back up Embiid than start with him. I haven't seen enough of Richardson to give my full thoughts on him, but I would love it so hard if he turns out to be a Siakam for us with his length and potential who knows. We need some Sharp Shooters though losing JJ was a huge loss.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145452858256416768
(Granted, this is not original as a concept, but nevertheless welcome.)

Go forth and prosper, Kevin Durant. :kd3 

Will certainly miss ya. :mj2 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145499351617343494
:lol


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Heat are completing a sign-and-trade to get Jimmy Butler and send Josh Richardson to Philly. Wow that's... weak. :lol Miami moves up to the 6th seed in the East baby!
> 
> BUT
> 
> Philly then adds Al Horford on a 4 year, $109 million deal. That's wild.


Richardson is a good player man. Butler and Simmons' are not the perfect fit. Both are at their best as the lead guard handling the ball and weak as a floor spacer without the ball. Philly seem to be banking on Tobias to be their closer now. Rough gamble but stranger things have work out.

This is actually a decent recovery for 76ers to get Richardson after losing Redick as well. Their starting 5 still retain good spacing besides Simmons and Richardson is a much better defender than Redick. Offering Horford and Tobias the max is more worrisome. The last years of Horford's contract is going to be painful.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

^^^ Nah guys I wasn't saying getting Richardson was weak. I was saying Butler wanting to go to Miami was weak. He's not winning anything there and it eliminated the idea of him teaming up with Kawhi.

-----------

Clips need to pray Kawhi doesn't care about playing next to superstars & likely being the 3rd option on the Lakers and opts to come home to play for them instead. After that, I'd be on the phone with Boogie Cousins immediately for a one year 'prove it' deal worth way more than the $5 million he just made.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145509434824757253


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Ahhh. But him staying at Philly means Butler has to play outside his comfort zone too. I guess it was hard for a vet to defer to a younger player that refuse to learn to shoot the ball. Choosing the Heat might be weak as giving up the next season but they could retool fast next season too with huge expirings to take on overpaid stars that are still good but painful for their team's capspace.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Jimmy just seems like the guy that wants to be THE guy on the team so I understand him wanting out of Philly but it just really caught me off guard when the reports came through earlier in the day that he told Miami he wanted to be there.

Maybe his workrate and attitude on the court will rub off on Whiteside.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Dragic actually staying in Miami is good for them.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

The East is fuckin stacked. Barring injuries it won’t matter who comes out of the West. Just for fun and assuming Kawhi stays with Toronto:

West

1. Houston
2. Denver
3. Los Angeles Lakers
4. Portland 
5. Utah
6. New Orleans(I need this playoff matchup for the laughs)
7. Oklahoma City
8. Dallas

East
1. Philadelphia 
2. Toronto
3. Milwaukee 
4. Brooklyn
5. Detroit 
6. Boston
7. Miami
8. Indiana 

Yeah I know a lot more moves will be made but I like making really early predictions.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Please no...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145533043840626688


All Hope Is Gone said:


> The East is fuckin stacked. Barring injuries it won’t matter who comes out of the West. Just for fun and assuming Kawhi stays with Toronto:
> 
> West
> 
> 1. Houston
> 2. Denver
> 3. Los Angeles Lakers
> 4. Portland
> 5. Utah
> 6. New Orleans(I need this playoff matchup for the laughs)
> 7. Oklahoma City
> 8. Dallas
> 
> East
> 1. Philadelphia
> 2. Toronto
> 3. Milwaukee
> 4. Brooklyn
> 5. Detroit
> 6. Boston
> 7. Miami
> 8. Indiana
> 
> Yeah I know a lot more moves will be made but I like making really early predictions.


Spurs are pretty much bringing back the same team right? Don't think I see New Orleans and Dallas jumping over them.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Please no...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145533043840626688
> 
> Spurs are pretty much bringing back the same team right? Don't think I see New Orleans and Dallas jumping over them.


I think both the Pelicans and Mavs will be a game or 2 better than the Spurs and that will be all it takes.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

@DesolationRow; how's this for a KD replacement? :lol

God dammit...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145535274522308608


----------



## Myst

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

DLo to the Warriors? This is madness. Iggy banished to Memphis to make space. Wow.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Hahaha wow they did Iggy dirty. Warriors feel like the smallest team in the league right now though.


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> @DesolationRow; how's this for a KD replacement? :lol
> 
> God dammit...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145535274522308608


And Klay has resigned so he will back once he is healthy.

It'll be interesting to see how they fill out the rest of the team. Iggy might have to go or take a severe paycut. How good they are will depend on how the team is built around their top guys but with Steph, Draymond, Russell and a healthy Thompson, they have a top 4 as good as anybody in the league. The Warriors are still going to be a deadly team, will make the playoffs, and have a lot of teams scared when Klay gets back.

1 Curry
2 Russell
3 Thompson
4 Green
5 Looney

I'll take that starting lineup against anyone in the league.

ETA: Yep, Iggy is gone. He'll be missed but honestly he is getting old and isn't what he once was. They couldn't keep him with the size of his contract.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

It's going to take until December for me to remember who is on what team.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Tater said:


> And Klay has resigned so he will back once he is healthy.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how they fill out the rest of the team. Iggy might have to go or take a severe paycut. How good they are will depend on how the team is built around their top guys but with Steph, Draymond, Russell and a healthy Thompson, they have a top 4 as good as anybody in the league. The Warriors are still going to be a deadly team, will make the playoffs, and have a lot of teams scared when Klay gets back.
> 
> 1 Curry
> 2 Russell
> 3 Thompson
> 4 Green
> 5 Looney
> 
> I'll take that starting lineup against anyone in the league.
> 
> ETA: Yep, Iggy is gone. He'll be missed but honestly he is getting old and isn't what he once was. They couldn't keep him with the size of his contract.


That team looks good on offence but there is no body to guard the best wing players. I hope Russell is just a stop gap to help with the offence until Klay returns and use to trade for real wing depth.

GSW need players that have the size to guard the likes of Lebron, Kawhi or Durant. Klay is too small for that.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I can't with this shit :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145546809261080577


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> That team looks good on offence but there is no body to guard the best wing players. I hope Russell is just a stop gap to help with the offence until Klay returns and use to trade for real wing depth.
> 
> GSW need players that have the size to guard the likes of Lebron, Kawhi or Durant. Klay is too small for that.


You're not wrong. It'll be a struggle on D. But hey, outscoring your opponent is a winning option. Doesn't matter if it's 100-98 or 145-143.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Tater said:


> You're not wrong. It'll be a struggle on D. But hey, outscoring your opponent is a winning option. Doesn't matter if it's 100-98 or 145-143.


Still, the Warriors team won on defense. 3 guards line ups will be fun to watch though. At least they got an actual NBA starting caliber player back from losing KD. Fit will be figured out later.


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> Still, the Warriors team won on defense. 3 guards line ups will be fun to watch though. At least they got an actual NBA starting caliber player back from losing KD. Fit will be figured out later.


Yeah, a lot of it will depend on how the rest of the team is built around them. Russell would be an excellent bargaining chip if they need to move him when Klay gets back.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Don't think Warriors have enough money to resign Looney from what I'm reading. Wtf is the rest of their roster going to look like?


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



> *D'Angelo Russell move signals Warriors rebrand*
> By Tom Haberstroh July 01, 2019 1:06 AM
> 
> So much for taking the year off. With Klay Thompson presumably out for the season and Kevin Durant Brooklyn-bound, the Warriors have reloaded by adding the top restricted free agent on the market in D’Angelo Russell.
> 
> This signals the end of Golden State basketball as we know it. At 23 years old and coming off his first All-Star appearance in Brooklyn, Russell is young and dynamic and an incredibly talented attacker. But he’s also completely alien to what the Warriors like to do under coach Steve Kerr.
> 
> Russell is a pick-and-roll machine of the highest order. According to Synergy Sports, only Kemba Walker logged more pick-and-rolls than Russell last season, which is a categorical shift from Kerr’s pass-heavy offense, which ranked dead-last in pick-and-roll frequency last season.
> 
> In fact, Russell almost used more pick-and-rolls all by himself (920) than the entire Golden State offense last season (995).
> 
> By moving Andre Iguodala to Memphis, the Warriors just don’t have enough wing defenders to play Curry and Russell regularly together and expect a top-10 defensive outfit.
> 
> Russell, at 6-foot-5 with a 6-foot-10 wingspan, has the length to stay in front of opposing two-guards, but he’s just not physical enough to man the position full-time. He ranked 58th among point guards in defensive real plus-minus last season and only played 13 percent of his minutes at the two-guard position last season, per Cleaning The Glass tracking data. That same Cleaning The Glass intel suggests Russell at the two fared surprisingly well during the regular season, but that his defensive limitations can still be exploited by elite teams.
> 
> Case in point: The Nets were outscored by 45 points in 65 minutes this postseason with Russell and Spencer Dinwiddie on the floor, sunk by a defensive rating of 119.9 points per 100 possessions with that duo on the floor, per NBA.com/stats. Yuck.
> 
> They’re going to need about 175 percent of Draymond Green if they want to contend next season. I can’t tell whether Draymond Green should spend the entire summer at SoulCycle to stay in shape or whether to hibernate him in a float spa until training camp.
> 
> They better hope they score so many points it won’t matter. Russell can play off the ball and knock down open shots, which he’ll surely get playing next to Curry. The Ohio State product made 39.4 percent of his 264 catch-and-shoot 3-point attempts last season, which is right around where Kyle Lowry stood last season (38.3 on 277 percent) and significantly better than Kemba Walker (34.8 on 233 attempts). Again, with a long frame, Russell can get his shot off better than you’d think.
> 
> Despite the defensive issues, you can see Golden State’s thinking here. Iguodala is 35 years old. Russell is 23. The Warriors needed to get younger, and they needed to evolve with 60 percent of their Hamptons Five lineup not being in uniform next season (assuming Thompson is out for the year). But if Thompson returns in time for the playoffs, they have to find a 3-and-D defender to hold down the fort so they don’t overextend Thompson from the jump.
> 
> With Thompson and Russell’s max on the books, the Warriors will have no cap space to build out their roster. They’ll have to rely on vet minimums and the mini mid-level exception, which can go up to three years and $18 million total. Thabo Sefolosha, Luc Mbah A Moute and Rodney MacGruder become options on the defensive side. They’ll have to go bargain hunting in the center slot as well. It’s hard seeing DeMarcus Cousins taking the vet minimum at this point in his career. You can probably pack Kevon Looney’s bags as well.
> 
> Who starts for this team? You can slot someone like Andrew Bogut at the five next season and trot out Alfonzo McKinnie next to the new big trio of Curry, Russell and Green. That’s not enough to win the title, but they can win 50 games next season if Curry and Green play 75 games together.
> 
> But after what Curry and Green have put their bodies through over the last five seasons, would it be wise to expect more than 70 healthy games with those two on the floor? However many minutes they play together, it’ll be essentially uncharted territory. Curry and Green have played only 212 minutes over the last three seasons without any of the Durant, Iguodala and Thompson trio, per pbpstats.com. They’ve outscored opponents by 11.6 points per 100 possessions in that relatively tiny sample size, which shouldn’t be a huge shock with their chemistry.
> 
> https://www.nbcsports.com/philadelp...ignals-warriors-rebrand?cid=NBAInsiderBayArea


They'll be pretty screwed if they lose Looney. If they can find a way to keep him, I think they'll be fine filling out the rest of the roster by digging at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145538472565862400


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Please no...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145533043840626688
> 
> Spurs are pretty much bringing back the same team right? Don't think I see New Orleans and Dallas jumping over them.





Corey said:


> @DesolationRow; how's this for a KD replacement? :lol
> 
> God dammit...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145535274522308608





Myst said:


> DLo to the Warriors? This is madness. Iggy banished to Memphis to make space. Wow.





Corey said:


> Hahaha wow they did Iggy dirty. Warriors feel like the smallest team in the league right now though.





Tater said:


> And Klay has resigned so he will back once he is healthy.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how they fill out the rest of the team. Iggy might have to go or take a severe paycut. How good they are will depend on how the team is built around their top guys but with Steph, Draymond, Russell and a healthy Thompson, they have a top 4 as good as anybody in the league. The Warriors are still going to be a deadly team, will make the playoffs, and have a lot of teams scared when Klay gets back.
> 
> 1 Curry
> 2 Russell
> 3 Thompson
> 4 Green
> 5 Looney
> 
> I'll take that starting lineup against anyone in the league.
> 
> ETA: Yep, Iggy is gone. He'll be missed but honestly he is getting old and isn't what he once was. They couldn't keep him with the size of his contract.





FriedTofu said:


> That team looks good on offence but there is no body to guard the best wing players. I hope Russell is just a stop gap to help with the offence until Klay returns and use to trade for real wing depth.
> 
> GSW need players that have the size to guard the likes of Lebron, Kawhi or Durant. Klay is too small for that.





Tater said:


> They'll be pretty screwed if they lose Looney. If they can find a way to keep him, I think they'll be fine filling out the rest of the roster by digging at the bottom of the barrel.





Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145538472565862400


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Lots and lots and lots of different ways to look at this.

However, this trade is a plus given everything else that has occurred over the past month. D'Angelo Russell at age 23, while hardly some perfect phenom, possesses many tools which the WARRIORS could most certainly use. Andre Iguodala is in his mid-thirties and came over to the Golden State Warriors in large part to bring stability and veteran wisdom--as well as his obvious athletic wing defense, cutting action, etc.--and he exceeded all possible expectations on that front as well as others. 

Russell is more of a "project," (rough shorthand; he's not Damian Jones or something, that is not what is meant by the term) someone the Warriors can look to for actual roster improvement. My father and I discussed the Warriors tonight several hours ago, before any of this news hit (I only just became aware of it minutes ago and at least halfway wish I had not as I need to be at my mental best for an eight-in-the-morning meeting in San Francisco and should be going to sleep now... oh well) and we agreed that the Warriors, even if they had been able to keep Kevin Durant on the roster, are at the place where none of their core players (unless we want to include Kevon LOONEY in that sphere--and his free agency imperils the Warriors' ability to hold on to him) should likely _improve_ any more. And, in several cases, decline and deterioration are sure to commence if they have not already. Of course, with Iguodala, one could see myriad signs of that already, but he is also rather old compared to the remaining core Warriors. 

All empires and dynasties undergo major reconstructive surgeries at certain points. The Warriors are now at such a crossroads to continue the metaphor-mixing. 

What was said above is wholly accurate. The Warriors are going to have to figure out what in the world they are going to do to make the team competent defensively, especially with Klay Thompson out for at least half of the season and Looney's future at-best uncertain. The Warriors need a good defensive wing but also perhaps more immediately a defensive-rebounding center and rim protector in general. 

They may be able to fake it with Damian Jones and, should they be able to bring him back somehow, Looney, but it is difficult to even compute how the puzzle pieces fit. 

One of the better elements of this is that the Warriors could conceivably deal Russell at the right time for better wings as was suggested above, too. As a restricted figure in the great NBA landscape, the Warriors were able to pluck a piece that is both fungible in one sense but also potentially highly useful, either on the roster or as a trade piece. 

Russell is a potential future All-Star at age 23, though. Iguodala is an icon to the Warriors' dynastic run, an invaluable cornerstone, and sagacious mentor for many players, but Father Time wins out every time. Particularly with this upcoming potentially lost before it begins, and with the Warriors--as General Manager Bob Myers said just days ago, and has been saying for a long time now--having to "get younger," this was something of a _fait accompli_. 

If Klay Thompson returns as is being projected around the Bay Area, around February, could see the Warriors at that juncture slotting Russell to play as the team's sixth man and try to provide a Manu Ginobili effect for Golden State with roughly thirty minutes a game. That is at least conceivable.

Thank you so very much, Andre Iguodala. You are a legendary Warriors player; without your belief in that youthful team of a pair of Splash Brothers and a brash power forward, the Warriors do not win the Western Conference five times in a row with several NBA Championships. Thank you.

WARRIORS


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145546547129569280
Paying 3 max contracts that are signed under the current CBA is tough to balance out once the sign and trade trigger a hard cap. This is banking hard on Evans breaking out this season to be a contributor for the team to have any wing player.

Those names don't inspire confidence at all. But then again Looney was a non-factor before last year he became a legit contributor last season. Maybe lightning can strike again with Evans, Bell or Jones?


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

D'Angelo is an...interesting fit for GSW. Lose Durant, Iguodala, Cousins, (likely) Looney, virtually every competent big man on the roster, and replace them with....another guard? With no money left to make more moves? 

I like Russell and believe he has a high ceiling, but he's never played a meaningful game in his NBA career. Even if he's spectacular, once Klay returns, are we running a three man guard rotation? Playing small hoping Draymond Green and [insert cheap free agent here] can provide competent D? I don't know.


----------



## DA

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Complete shambles by da Mavs FO on Day 1

But Seth Curry is back on a great deal :mark:


----------



## blaird

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Reading GS looking to trade Russell and this was just a way to make sure they got some compensation for losing KD. Where do y’all think he goes and who/what do they Get?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

So am I the only one who thinks the Knicks are lucky they didn't get Durant and Irving?


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

If things are to go as expected (helping the Heat with the Jimmy Butler acquisition), Clippers will be out of cap space for a max.

Now it's the Lakers and Toronto still in the mix for Kawhi.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> So am I the only one who thinks the Knicks are lucky they didn't get Durant and Irving?


Hindsight will be the judge. Personally I think Kyrie is overrated. KD is a fucking beast but who knows if he'll come back the same. KD was worth the max contract gamble though imo, Knicks fucked up.



American_Nightmare said:


> Clippers just ran out of cap space for a max.
> 
> Now it's the Lakers and Toronto still in the mix for Kawhi.


If the Lakers get Kawhi might as well just hand them the title now.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Hindsight will be the judge. Personally I think Kyrie is overrated. KD is a fucking beast but who knows if he'll come back the same. KD was worth the max contract gamble though imo, Knicks fucked up.


RJ Barrett, from what I understand, has a ton of potential and I think it's better for the Knicks to let him be his own man with this being his team and not in the hands of two other star players. I mean why on earth wouldn't you want things to go this way? Maybe KD does return to form and even he still is worth the max, but he's also 32 years old by the time he returns to form and you are in no way guaranteed a title with just him and Irving, especially since we know how this went when he played with Westbrook. And guess what? Yeah Irving isn't Westbrook. Irving is worse on both ends, gets injured more and is far more selfish. People overrate his contributions to the 2016 title because he made a crucial basket in a moment where shooting a three pointer wasn't even warranted and would have been chalked up as a wasted possession if he missed it. And then even after that with the lead and the Cavaliers needing to waste as much clock as possible, Irving not once but twice tries to run a quick play and even almost turns the ball over in the most idiotic way possible. 

A KD/Irving combo to me doesn't do it, and the only reason I'm not completely shitting on the idea of this is because they managed to get DeAndre Jordan too, which actually does help make the Nets a lot better as a team as well as bringing in Garret Temple. 

This isn't like Golden State where you had an actual system already in place and two guys capable of running an offense competently. Irving isn't that guy and in Boston his weakness in that regard was showcased and in some cases exploited by opposing teams. And Durant isn't LeBron when it comes to running an offense either, so you can't really look to him to do that. 

Knicks fans should be happy. In fact they should be estatic. They have a bright future ahead of them and a potential NBA superstar in the making. Stephen A Smith is a clown, but even I'm surprised that he's that upset about this. He shouldn't be. Yeah they lost out on Zion, but Barrett is no scrub and has all the potential in the world. There is no fuck up here in not offering Durant the max. Chasing titles is the last thing they should be doing right now. Build something up first. Don't waste your money and time on a Irving/Durant duo.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Knicks fans should be happy. In fact they should be estatic. They have a bright future ahead of them and a potential NBA superstar in the making.


Have to respectfully disagree. Barrett will be nice and there are a few other promising young players, but Dolan has manifested such abominable mojo around this team that I'm convinced it'll derail. They've been an awful franchise for seventy years with two quick little strong stretches; if they played in Omaha instead of New York City, they'd be considered one of the biggest jokes in NBA history.

EDIT: I should clarify that I'm not arguing they should have signed Durant/Irving. I'm with you 100% on that. Irving is wildly overrated and a dick and Durant is an unknown quantity now.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Durant is such a fragile individual and Irving is a ball-chucker with a bad attitude. I guess he missed playing with Westbrook?


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

They should make the NBA more interesting by not allowing more than two previous all stars on a team.


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



ABAS said:


> They should make the NBA more interesting by not allowing more than two previous all stars on a team.


That will at least prevent Jameer Nelson from returning to the NBA and forming a super team with Kyle Korver and Devin Harris.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Strike Force said:


> Have to respectfully disagree. Barrett will be nice and there are a few other promising young players, but Dolan has manifested such abominable mojo around this team that I'm convinced it'll derail. They've been an awful franchise for seventy years with two quick little strong stretches; if they played in Omaha instead of New York City, they'd be considered one of the biggest jokes in NBA history.


Oh, it'll probably derail. They'll probably fuck it up because they're the Knicks. I have no doubt in my mind on that. But if there was any possible way for the Knicks to climb back up in the ranks and became relevant, let alone title contenders again, then with everything that is happening in the league right now, this is the way you should do it. Give one of the top draft picks in the league a chance to really prosper. He isn't going to do that while playing with Durant and Irving.

People want to question the signings the Knicks have made? I think they're brilliant. Don't give yourself a chance to be in anyway a major player or even a chance to be middle of the pack. Randle was a great signing. He's someone you can keep around with Barrett who won't take away from RJ's development and will allow him to still become a great player while having his guaranteed wingman. Portis and who ever the other guy is that was signed aren't around for long. They are there on two year deals and there will come a time when New York will have large cap space again. And at that point? They will have it with a much more developed RJ who will probably be bordering in all star territory at that point and a still great Julius Randle. 

Any Knicks fan who is mad about this is missing the bigger picture. This is the only chance the Knicks truly have of becoming great again.

Keep in mind I said chance, because once again, we have to keep in mind that there's a good possibility that the Knicks will somehow fuck it up. But in this case, they actually made the right call.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Knicks fan should be mad, but they shouldn't be too mad. They gave up Porzingis to end up with another 2 years of waiting for another punt at free agency when Porzingis was supposed to be the one to build around. But KD's achilles injury meant even getting him would be another 1 or 2 years of waiting too. If the goal is to build a good team, the Knicks could have built a playoff team around obtaining Butler + Randle + RJ Barrett and Mitchel though. The fans should be mad that the Heat with no cap space could get Butler while they couldn't with all the cap space. If the goal is to build an immediate contender, then they shouldn't be too mad as the front office had a clear plan A and back up plan and executed them. It was either KD or punting it to rebuild via the draft and waiting for the next big free agency. Signing 3 power forwards in the same window is weird as fk though.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

:mark: :mark: :mark: LOONEY IS BACK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Three years, $15 million. Bargain. 

:kerr calling THE LOON a "foundational" piece for the Golden State Warriors signposted this so long as the Dubs were not stingy and they were not. :mark:

LOONEY is still only 23 years old and should get even better so long as his body remains intact, probably the greatest concern. Seeing him in such awful physical pain was difficult to bear for someone who has followed him for so long. :sad: 

Rest up this summer a bit and play at the level we know you can, KEVON LOONEY! :mark: :mark: :mark:

And now... WILLIE CAULEY-STEIN! :mark: :mark: :mark: @Arya Dark; the WARRIORS replace one WILDCAT in :boogie with another. :aryha :lol 

:mark: WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> Knicks fan should be mad, but they shouldn't be too mad. They gave up Porzingis to end up with another 2 years of waiting for another punt at free agency when Porzingis was supposed to be the one to build around. But KD's achilles injury meant even getting him would be another 1 or 2 years of waiting too. If the goal is to build a good team, the Knicks could have built a playoff team around obtaining Butler + Randle + RJ Barrett and Mitchel though. The fans should be mad that the Heat with no cap space could get Butler while they couldn't with all the cap space. If the goal is to build an immediate contender, then they shouldn't be too mad as the front office had a clear plan A and back up plan and executed them. It was either KD or punting it to rebuild via the draft and waiting for the next big free agency. Signing 3 power forwards in the same window is weird as fk though.


Nah, they shouldn't be mad. Granted, giving away Porzingis when in the end they never really needed to since they would have gotten Barrett anyways (and now Dallas has potentially the most unfair duo we've ever seen assuming Porzingis won't have any health issues) is something I can agree is something you could get mad about, but in the end it isn't too big of a deal since your end game anyways is to develop Barrett and you still managed to snag Randle who has a lot of potential.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Expanding on the previous post, signing Willie Cauley-Stein may provide the Warriors with a greater pick-and-roll threat than they have enjoyed outside of the typically rather lethal Steph Curry/Draymond Green pick-'n'-roll attack.

:dray will be barking orders at the "new guys" like there is no tomorrow. :lol


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: LOONEY IS BACK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Three years, $15 million. Bargain.
> 
> :kerr calling THE LOON a "foundational" piece for the Golden State Warriors signposted this so long as the Dubs were not stingy and they were not. :mark:
> 
> LOONEY is still only 23 years old and should get even better so long as his body remains intact, probably the greatest concern. Seeing him in such awful physical pain was difficult to bear for someone who has followed him for so long. :sad:
> 
> Rest up this summer a bit and play at the level we know you can, KEVON LOONEY! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> And now... WILLIE CAULEY-STEIN! :mark: :mark: :mark: @Arya Dark; the WARRIORS replace one WILDCAT in :boogie with another. :aryha :lol
> 
> :mark: WARRIORS :mark:


Wow. Locking down Looney for 3 years is huge. It puts the Warriors in a very good position to continue their run of finals appearances with everything else they already have in place and a very valuable Russell piece they can keep or move depending on their needs as the season plays out. If they think Russell can fit with a returning Thompson and they are doing okay on D, it would give them an extremely dangerous offense. If the D is struggling too much, you can get a lot back for Russell to shore it up to balance out with an offense that is still deadly enough to contend.

With KD leaving and all the cap restrictions in place, this offseason could not have gone much better for the Warriors.

ETA: Meanwhile, I just clicked on espn.com and the top two stories are "why the collapse of the Warriors feels so abrupt" and "the Warriors won't make the playoffs next season". These mother fuckers smoking crack. Even if they're a lower seed, there is still no reason to believe they have collapsed and can't even make the playoffs.

They have picked up Glenn Robinson III and Willie Cauley-Stein too.

https://www.pressdemocrat.com/sports/9763266-181/warriors-re-sign-kevon-looney-add?sba=AAS


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Any thoughts on Whiteside going to Portland in the Jimmy Butler trade? Will it even make a difference? 

Also looking at one of the posts the other day, the Clippers still do have the cap space to sign Kawhi. The trade didn't put them down enough. Just added another piece in Harkless.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146175608403181568
Glenn Robinson III replacing Kevin Durant and Andre Iguodala is ostensibly a "rough free-fall" as it were but Robinson is a solid veteran wing whose addition helps significantly in reconstituting the roster, which following the departures of the aforementioned gentlemen was necessary. 

Bob Myers getting a lot done on a Tuesday! Definitely wants to enjoy himself at Thursday's Independence Day barbecue. :lol

@Tater; the best possible outcome is the Warriors somehow instilling a stronger defensive mentality and intensity from D'Angelo Russell. It has happened before with players even more defensively-derided than Russell. :lol Not sure that tradition will continue, however, as the Warriors have continued to slacken defensively season after season. :lol

The Miami Heat almost squeaked into the playoffs, @Corey;. Jimmy Butler provides something different for them in a way, obviously, but it is difficult to forecast. 

The Portland Trail Blazers seem like a team that could go either way considering the offseason that they are experiencing. Almost surely a team that will go to the playoffs and enjoy a solid run, but with teams like the Los Angeles Lakers and--in this fan's view--the Utah Jazz, whose offsesaon thus far is probably the most-underrated and may make them something of a "legit" threat for the entire Western Conference in 2020, improving so much, it seems likely that the Blazers do not go back to the Western Conference Finals unless a number of elements break the right way for them. 

:mark: WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146175608403181568
> Glenn Robinson III replacing Kevin Durant and Andre Iguodala is ostensibly a "rough free-fall" as it were but Robinson is a solid veteran wing whose addition helps significantly in reconstituting the roster, which following the departures of the aforementioned gentlemen was necessary.
> 
> Bob Myers getting a lot done on a Tuesday! Definitely wants to enjoy himself at Thursday's Independence Day barbecue. :lol
> 
> @Tater; the best possible outcome is the Warriors somehow instilling a stronger defensive mentality and intensity from D'Angelo Russell. It has happened before with players even more defensively-derided than Russell. :lol Not sure that tradition will continue, however, as the Warriors have continued to slacken defensively season after season. :lol


Thoughts on the Cauley-Stein signing? He averaged 12/8 in 27 mins last season. Seems like him and Looney at C makes for a great game length duo at the position. 

Draymond and Steph are still Draymond and Steph. Robinson only needs to be a good roleplayer. It'll be interesting to see how Russell fits but he is still a valuable piece to move if they need to when Klay gets healthy. At minimum, Russell will provide good scoring to keep the Warriors in decent standing while Klay is out and they can easily move him for some strong defensive wings if they need to later. I think the roster is shaping up nicely as things stand now.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Nah, they shouldn't be mad. Granted, giving away Porzingis when in the end they never really needed to since they would have gotten Barrett anyways (and now Dallas has potentially the most unfair duo we've ever seen assuming Porzingis won't have any health issues) is something I can agree is something you could get mad about, but in the end it isn't too big of a deal since your end game anyways is to develop Barrett and you still managed to snag Randle who has a lot of potential.


They were aiming for Zion, not RJ. The end game was to get KD, Kyrie and Zion or trading away the non-Zion pick for a third star. If it was to developed the draft pick, they wouldn't have needed to trade away Porzingis to open up cap space anyway.

Knicks fans can rightfully be mad at plan A falling through as they gave away Porzingis for nothing. But they should also be understanding that things outside of the Knicks control made plan A less desirable. KD's injury was something neither the Knicks nor KD could have anticipated. Plan B wasn't without a hitch too. They committed to salaries too quickly to have names on the roster instead of waiting for desperate teams trying to clear cap space like the Warriors and the Heat to offer them draft picks to pick up salaries. The silver lining is they didn't offer something stupid like the max to mid tier stars when they can't contend.



DesolationRow said:


> Expanding on the previous post, signing Willie Cauley-Stein may provide the Warriors with a greater pick-and-roll threat than they have enjoyed outside of the typically rather lethal Steph Curry/Draymond Green pick-'n'-roll attack.
> 
> :dray will be barking orders at the "new guys" like there is no tomorrow. :lol


This is about as good a get at the minimum for them. Just his size alone gives the Warriors something they were lacking before. 



Corey said:


> Any thoughts on Whiteside going to Portland in the Jimmy Butler trade? Will it even make a difference?
> 
> Also looking at one of the posts the other day, the Clippers still do have the cap space to sign Kawhi. The trade didn't put them down enough. Just added another piece in Harkless.


This is a steal for Portland. Whiteside gives them cover while Nurkic is still recovering. The thinking among Blazers fans is their SFs from the couple of drafts are ready to take up more minutes and they resigned Hood so Harkless was not a big loss to dump Leonard. Meyers Leonard and Whiteside were contracts both teams couldn't get rid off for a while now. Portland traded their bad contract for another bad contract but it is for someone they could use so it isn't dead money. Heat got their man in Butler and got a smaller bad contract to attempt to flip. 76ers still keep Richardson as a replacement for Butler. And Jerry West wins again with another sneaky pick pick up just to take on Harkless's contract.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

What I was reading from Miami fans, they were relieved to get rid of Whiteside. Apparently the dude just phoned it in after he got paid, so I don't know if I would exactly call it a steal for Portland. I can't really vouch for that as I could have gave 2 shits less about that team for the last few seasons.

Utah seems like the real winner of the off-season for me. Conley, Bogdanovic, J. Green, Mudiay. Their biggest problem during the playoffs was that outside of Mitchell, they had absolutely zero fire-power. With these pick ups and a great year under Mitchell's belt, I think this team is going to absolutely tear it up in the regular and post-season. 

Also lul at Cousins getting replaced by WCS for the 2nd time in his career.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Lakers current roster with more and more guys coming off the market as time goes on:

C: Anthony Davis
PF: Kyle Kuzma
SF: LeBron James, Jared Dudley
SG: Troy Daniels
PG:


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

If Kawhi doesn't decide by tomorrow, it could cause the Lakers to delay the AD trade, causing a "catastrophe" in the league and several trades/offseason acquisitions could fall apart.

- Anthony Davis, Solomon Hill, Jordan Bone and 3 future second round picks back to New Orleans

- Brandon Ingram, Lonzo Ball, Josh Hart, Mo Wagner, Jemerrio Jones, Isaac Bonga, DeAndre Hunter, and all future picks back to the Lakers

- Miles Plumlee, Jaxson Hayes, Nickeil Alexander-Walker, Marcos Louzada Silva back to Atlanta

- Mike Conley, Jevon Carter and Chandler Parsons back to Memphis

- JJ Reddick remains a free agent (Pelicans no longer have space to sign him)

- Kyle Korver, Jae Crowder, Derrick Favors, Brandon Clarke and all future picks back to Utah

- Andre Iguodala (acquired using trade exception created in Mike Conley trade) and the future picks traded with him back to Golden State

- D'Angelo Russell back to Brooklyn

- Josh Jackson back to Phoenix along with DeAnthony Melton + future second rounders

- Pheonix no longer has cap room to sign Ricky Rubio making him an unrestricted free agent again

- 1.1 million back to Washington


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Wtf are you talking about? Why would all these trades fall apart? AD going to the Lakers does not depend on whether Kawhi signs with the Lakers.

The only 'catasrophe' would be Lakers having to spend the cap space on less desirable players after all the better free agents have committed to other teams. Doubtful any free agent will do a Deandre Jordan flip-flop.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147382946745032705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147383197640134656


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147383639036092416
:sodone

:wtf


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147385617015291909


----------



## Slickback

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147382946745032705




















Lakers vs Clippers gon be good






















Edit - Just saw Adam post the same tweet above me lol 




*LOLKERS*


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Next thing you know, they're gonna do Kyle Kuzma for Russell Westbrook.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**















Man I love NBA Offseason


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

LMAOOO Lakers lost out on all the FA and barely have any cap space. Old Bron + Injury Prone Davis, oh boy getting Kobe/Dwight flashbacks now. Gonna love seeing the disappointed look on Lakers fans faces next season.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Inject Lakers vs Clippers into my veins right now....


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

NBA is going to be so fucking exciting this season. Parity.


That fucking Clipper defense on the perimeter. :deandre


Westbrook to Knicks. I feel it. Too bad Lakers don't have dick to give for him, because those Laker/Clipper games are going to be brutal.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



TheLooseCanon said:


> NBA is going to be so fucking exciting this season. Parity.
> 
> 
> That fucking Clipper defense on the perimeter. :deandre
> 
> 
> Westbrook to Knicks. I feel it. Too bad Lakers don't have dick to give for him, because those Laker/Clipper games are going to be brutal.


I hope the thunder trade him. I never liked basketball until i got into the thunder in 2012. 

It's been miserable, get the rebuild going.

At least I can always support my home team.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



TheLooseCanon said:


> Too bad Lakers don't have dick to give for him


Lakers will probably try to give Kuzma to them


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I can also see Heat going all in for Westbrook after getting Butler. Westbrook/Butler could do some damage in the East, and Heat has pieces to trade.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

OKC made off with a record haul. :lol 5 unprotected firsts, one protected, two picks swap and Gallo and SGA. Basically 7 picks + 2 picks swap if one counts SGA still as a pick as a sophomore. For bloody Paul George. :lol

OKC got the asking price of two superstars but only lost one.

Why would OKC trade away Westbrook for more picks? They already have too many to count from this trade. I rather see them use those picks to tempt the Wizards to give up Brad Beal.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> OKC made off with a record haul. :lol 5 unprotected firsts, one protected, two picks swap and Gallo and SGA. Basically 7 picks + 2 picks swap if one counts SGA still as a pick as a sophomore. For bloody Paul George. :lol
> 
> OKC got the asking price of two superstars but only lost one.
> 
> Why would OKC trade away Westbrook for more picks? They already have too many to count from this trade. I rather see them use those picks to tempt the Wizards to give up Brad Beal.


It makes sense to move Westbrook and rebuild now. They've seen failure year after year and blew up their best core years ago as well. Nobody wants to team up and play with Westbrook and no matter what this team does, they will never be final contenders.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Good for Kawhi getting that Money from the OTHER LA Team. 

I'm a huge Raps fan and have been since they entered the league and while it kinda sucks that Kawhi won't be playing in the six going forward, let's be honest it was never in the cards. The prevailing wisdom was that he was going to LA and he did and good for him too he's a hell of a player and now I believe that the Clip are without a doubt the team to beat in the West(maybe even the entire Association) for at least next season with the reported acquisition of Paul George as well. They look like a good team on paper.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> It makes sense to move Westbrook and rebuild now. They've seen failure year after year and blew up their best core years ago as well. Nobody wants to team up and play with Westbrook and no matter what this team does, they will never be final contenders.


They have a war-chest of picks to outbid for the next disgruntled star. Why trade for even more picks that they would need to get rid off during the rebuild when they have a superstar on a long term deal?

The second perfect partner for Westbrook is there in Beal. They have a more settled team than the Wizards. So pairing them together at OKC is not a bad option.

At worse, they could gauge the market for a Adams + picks swap for Blake with Detriot if Blake is healthy again.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> OKC made off with a record haul. [emoji38] 5 unprotected firsts, one protected, two picks swap and Gallo and SGA. Basically 7 picks + 2 picks swap if one counts SGA still as a pick as a sophomore. For bloody Paul George. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> OKC got the asking price of two superstars but only lost one.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would OKC trade away Westbrook for more picks? They already have too many to count from this trade. I rather see them use those picks to tempt the Wizards to give up Brad Beal.


The way Rus plays, his game is only going to get worse. They're clearly in rebuild mode, not exactly a situation to build around Rus.

He's my favorite player, I hope he gets traded to a good team. I want the best for my dude.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Westbrook has to be gone before the season starts. No way you trade for SGA and bench him for Westbrook to do what? And nobody with a brain plays them 2 together. Get what you can for him, and you will be loaded with assets.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



ThunderJet88 said:


> The way Rus plays, his game is only going to get worse. They're clearly in rebuild mode, not exactly a situation to build around Rus.
> 
> He's my favorite player, I hope he gets traded to a good team. I want the best for my dude.


How are they in rebuild mode? Paul George requested a trade and the Clippers overpaid for PG individually but for the Clippers they view the transaction as paying for two superstars instead of one so it was not an overpay to them. Get PG and they get Kawhi. For OKC, they were never going to get a better haul for PG. They can now use the haul to retool around Westbrook. Blake and Beal are good players to target if they want to remain a playoff team. Robertson + Shrodner + picks for Kevin Love?

What good teams are out there looking for a Point guard with his salary? It is easier to pair him up with someone else at OKC if you want him to be on a good team.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Westbrook has to be gone before the season starts. No way you trade for SGA and bench him for Westbrook to do what? And nobody with a brain plays them 2 together. Get what you can for him, and you will be loaded with assets.


Why can't they bench him for Westbrook? Schroder was their bench point and he average almost 30mins a game. Replacing his minutes with SGA is good for the team. The issue with OKC as always is to find shooting from the other non-Westbrook positions. The picks can be used as sweeteners to finally surround Westbrook with good shooters that isn't a total liability on defense or a defenders that can space the floor on offence.


----------



## Myst

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Damn. No big 3 for the Lakers. Ahh well, we still have LeBron and AD. I guess they wanna aim for Beal or Giannis with all these 2 year contracts, I believe Bron will have a player option that year as well.

Clippers vs Lakers is gonna be lit.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> How are they in rebuild mode? Paul George requested a trade and the Clippers overpaid for PG individually but for the Clippers they view the transaction as paying for two superstars instead of one so it was not an overpay to them. Get PG and they get Kawhi. For OKC, they were never going to get a better haul for PG. They can now use the haul to retool around Westbrook. Blake and Beal are good players to target if they want to remain a playoff team. Robertson + Shrodner + picks for Kevin Love?
> 
> 
> 
> What good teams are out there looking for a Point guard with his salary? It is easier to pair him up with someone else at OKC if you want him to be on a good team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they bench him for Westbrook? Schroder was their bench point and he average almost 30mins a game. Replacing his minutes with SGA is good for the team. The issue with OKC as always is to find shooting from the other non-Westbrook positions. The picks can be used as sweeteners to finally surround Westbrook with good shooters that isn't a total liability on defense or a defenders that can space the floor on offence.


On the radio, I heard their first pick it the trade would be in 2021 or 2022. Hope they were wrong.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



ThunderJet88 said:


> On the radio, I heard their first pick it the trade would be in 2021 or 2022. Hope they were wrong.


The first few picks are not worth much except maybe the 2022 pick where it could be a potentially loaded draft with draft eligibility changes likely to come at that draft. (no more one-and-done so the best 18 and 19 years old in 2022 could be in that draft) Other than that, it is the future picks with so much unknown that holds more value. By that time, Westbrook would be either too old or long gone.

4 first round picks + 2 pick swaps = almost a decade of Clippers picks to play around with to surround Westbrook with better talent instead of a complete rebuild.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

PG-13 had enough of playing with that stat hogger. Now he gets to play with someone who is a proven 2 time, 2 time NBA champion. Happy for him and for Kawhi I guess. I wanted Kawhi to stay in Toronto and build a legacy there. But the chance of playing at home where you are from is too great to miss out. So it is what it is. Just glad he didnt join the Lakers lol. By the way, that is a massive haul the Thunder got in return. Four 1st round picks and the rights to swap picks is a big move. Now we get to see what that stat hogger can do by himself and I'm sure it will be leading the Thunder to be a lottery team. Because all he cares about are stats. Not wins.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Tater said:


> Thoughts on the Cauley-Stein signing? He averaged 12/8 in 27 mins last season. Seems like him and Looney at C makes for a great game length duo at the position.


The Warriors needed a center, and Steve Kerr seems to want to keep Kevon Looney as the team's backup center off of the bench. The Warriors also needed to improve their downhill game, which outside of the aforementioned Steph Curry-Draymond Green pick-and-roll, is frankly a bit wobbly. Willie Cauley-Stein theoretically improves the team's attack in that regard, and one can envision some lobs from Green and Curry to WCS. He needs to improve his screening as a member of the Golden State Warriors, as well as his defense, but it is a solid addition that gives the team a new look. 

WCS's greatest weakness has been that he is generally an inconsistent player. If the Warriors can keep their heads above water in the fierce Western Conference all season long, he should be more engaged than he has been. That should help, but it is also not a remedy for every deficiency he has, including and perhaps most problematically his issues on defense. 

A strong pickup, though, *Tater*, no doubt about it!



Massive haul for the Oklahoma City Thunder from the Los Angeles Clippers. :sodone 

Firstly, regarding Russell Westbrook, if the Thunder could trade him it makes some sense given their present predicament, but who would even consider taking him on? Only Chris Paul and John Wall are in that absurd stratosphere of salaries. Westbrook is also evidently radioactive as far as other superstars are concerned, so if the Thunder wish to stay competitive they would indeed need to set something up to provide him with a partner-in-crime. Myriad permutations of a future exist for the Thunder, but for now they are at least able to relish the prospective future given the largess of picks they have accumulated courtesy of the Clippers. 

Jerry West works in mysterious ways. Following his intricately-orchestrated espionage (just kidding) in order to secure a potent pickup for Mo Harkless with the extra first by possessing such rich flexibility with the cap he and the Clippers in general go all-in and pull this off. It is quite the heavy price to pay but it fits that the Thunder were able to use the Kawhi Leonard market as leverage, as Leonard himself set the wheels in motion for this to occur according to all reports. Or, in Leonard's apparent own words, "get Paul George and I'm coming," according to Adrian Wojnarowski, the Varys of the National Basketball Association. 

And it must be said, the Los Angeles Lakers really did sustain quite the "L" here. However, they did sign Danny Green and could definitely still be one of the better Western Conference playoff teams if they experience a good deal of positive variance/injury luck.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> The first few picks are not worth much except maybe the 2022 pick where it could be a potentially loaded draft with draft eligibility changes likely to come at that draft. (no more one-and-done so the best 18 and 19 years old in 2022 could be in that draft) Other than that, it is the future picks with so much unknown that holds more value. By that time, Westbrook would be either too old or long gone.
> 
> 4 first round picks + 2 pick swaps = almost a decade of Clippers picks to play around with to surround Westbrook with better talent instead of a complete rebuild.


Cleveland said they're not moving Love. Also, you have to consider the fact, do stars want to go to play with Westbrook? And are OKC going to get anyone better than KD or PG to pair with Westbrook? The second question has an answer that's a definite no. As much as I want to hate Westbrook, I can't, I love watching the dude play, so this by no means is any bias. His poor attitude and shot selection is undeniable. This is not a player you build around lol.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

The ball is Kawhi, the basket is the Clippers, Jerry West is Jerry West.










:sadbron


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Myst said:


> Damn. No big 3 for the Lakers. Ahh well, we still have LeBron and AD. I guess they wanna aim for Beal or Giannis with all these 2 year contracts


:mj4 That shouldn't be their mindset at this point. They're just setting themselves up for more failure if they are. They've missed out on a lot of free agents who could have fit the Lakers roster tremendously and instead they held out waiting on one player. This is the point I was trying to make before. They were able to get Danny Green, which is actually a very good pick up, but they've still lost here.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I don't think they really missed much. They still ended up with the next best wing defender in the free agent class in Danny Green. The one player I think Lakers missed out on would be a Favors trade from Utah. Other than that the other pieces are not that much better than who they would end up with.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Fucking AMAZING news to wake up to, lemme tell ya. No one saw this coming. Clippers, Lakers, Warriors, and... _maybe_ the Rockets are all legit championship contenders in the West. Door has been opened for the Bucks and Sixers in the East.

Btw I think getting Danny Green as a consolation prize for the Lakers is great for them. They need a bunch of shooters and he should be great with LeBron. They brought back McGee to start at center so now they just need a starting PG. Bring back Rondo I guess. 

Raptors are still pretty good shape imo to be a top 5 team in the East. Siakam will get more minutes now and be the new focal point. They'll still win games.

CLIIIIIPPPPEEERSSSSSS!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

My guess is that Kawhi and PG 13 wanted to be Lakers but didn't want to play with Lebron. I don't blame them. I'm also thinking if the Clippers don't trade for PG 13, Kawhi stays in Toronto. I wish Danny Green would have went to the Clippers too, but he'll be fine with the Lakers since Bron ball is basically standing as a spot up shooter and waiting for Bron to pass. The West is looking nice come playoff time.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Boogie Cousins and Marcus Morris. Pretty much the only two big names left. Cousins could literally go anywhere but I'd like to see him go somewhere meaningful. Spurs, Heat, Clippers, Lakers, etc. One of em gotta make sense.


----------



## Dub

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Headliner said:


> My guess is that Kawhi and PG 13 wanted to be Lakers but didn't want to play with Lebron. I don't blame them. I'm also thinking if the Clippers don't trade for PG 13, Kawhi stays in Toronto. I wish Danny Green would have went to the Clippers too, but he'll be fine with the Lakers since Bron ball is basically standing as a spot up shooter and waiting for Bron to pass. The West is looking nice come playoff time.


Lakers vs Clippers on Christmas plz


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Shit is getting REAL! :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147575739132317696


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Fucking AMAZING news to wake up to, lemme tell ya. No one saw this coming. Clippers, Lakers, Warriors, and... _maybe_ the Rockets are all legit championship contenders in the West. Door has been opened for the Bucks and Sixers in the East.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I think getting Danny Green as a consolation prize for the Lakers is great for them. They need a bunch of shooters and he should be great with LeBron. They brought back McGee to start at center so now they just need a starting PG. Bring back Rondo I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Raptors are still pretty good shape imo to be a top 5 team in the East. Siakam will get more minutes now and be the new focal point. They'll still win games.
> 
> 
> 
> CLIIIIIPPPPEEERSSSSSS!!! :mark:


They should trade for Rus. It almost makes too much sense.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I do love how some people were writing the Clippers off from Kawhi, they get him and Paul George. Damn. You get 2 premier scorers plus along with Beverly great peremiter Defense.

And now the Lakers are left picking from “scraps” but still getting some decent pieces. Green and Cook can shoot, McGee can give you good minutes in the front court, now they have Boogie who could pay off big or flop, we’ll see. And I guess they could still add guys like Korver, Iggy, Morris.

So yeah, interesting times ahead.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Mavs can still shell out good money for the remaining guys.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147574169565126656


ThunderJet88 said:


> They should trade for Rus. It almost makes too much sense.


They as in the Lakers or the Raptors? If the Lakers how the hell do they have ANYTHING left to trade? :lol


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Although my team will be mediocre at best, the new season will is intriguing. Kinda wished Kawhi stayed with Toronto. That city really embraced him and they could have really built something.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Mavs can still shell out good money for the remaining guys.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147574169565126656
> 
> They as in the Lakers or the Raptors? If the Lakers how the hell do they have ANYTHING left to trade?


It seems like OKC wants to start the rebuild, and get rid of the contract.

You make a great point though. Draft picks?


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Lakers just added Rondo.

How crazy would it be if the Knicks traded for Westbrook? The fan base would go from miserable to... maybe pretty excited? :lol You'd have to think that if OKC wants to move him they'd send him to the East to avoid putting both their superstars out into the same conference.  Pistons would be cool too.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**






@Corey

@1:45

“We signed Isiah Thomas? At this point why not?”


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

This is like what? Boogie's fourth team he has joined. I wanted him to join the Nets or go to a different team than the Lakers. But I guess we all can't get what we want. Thank god he is off the Warriors team. Lakers I hope you are happy with foul crazy Cousins. :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Headliner said:


> My guess is that Kawhi and PG 13 wanted to be Lakers but didn't want to play with Lebron. I don't blame them. I'm also thinking if the Clippers don't trade for PG 13, Kawhi stays in Toronto. I wish Danny Green would have went to the Clippers too, but he'll be fine with the Lakers since Bron ball is basically standing as a spot up shooter and waiting for Bron to pass. The West is looking nice come playoff time.


id much rather have AD/George/Kawhi(who would all be in their prime) rather than soon to be 35 year old Lebron. :mj2



But fuck em anyways, we still gonna win the championship. :kobe3


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



KING SANTA said:


> id much rather have AD/George/Kawhi(who would all be in their prime) rather than soon to be 35 year old Lebron. :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fuck em anyways, we still gonna win the championship. :kobe3


I think any fan that thinks their team is surely winning next year must be delusional.

It truly will be something crazy. 

I think the clippers are the favorites, but i think a good 6-8 teams are directly behind them as far as true odds go.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

What a 24 hours it has been :done


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

bruhh 

Kawhi left Toronto like it was this one night stand

xD


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

When you can watch this spicy off-season neutrally knowing that your team is in rebuilding mode and won't be contenders for a while.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Marcus Morris to the Spurs earlier. 2 years, $20 million.



TD Stinger said:


> “We signed Isiah Thomas? At this point why not?”


My exact reaction when the signing occurred.


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



> *Lillard: With recruiting, players have the power*
> 
> LAS VEGAS -- Portland Trail Blazers guard Damian Lillard says star NBA players recruiting each other has become a more "powerful" way to join forces than the traditional approach of franchises holding pitch meetings during free agency.
> 
> "It's become huge," Lillard said during a news conference Saturday to announce his four-year, $196 million extension. "Because sometimes the coaches and the front offices, they don't have as much power as the players. The players are so friendly now. I think in the past it was like [Michael] Jordan probably didn't go out searching and trying to get guys to come join him. It was like they were competing against each other.
> 
> "Now it's, 'Well, they got three stars on their team, so I know this guy and that guy, I'm going to try to get them to come to my team.' So I think you see [recruiting] a lot more now where it's just players recruiting players is more powerful than the pitch meeting with the team. That's just what it is now, so it's a huge part of the game now."
> 
> Lillard's comments came in the wake of Kawhi Leonard and Paul George joining forces Friday night to play for the LA Clippers, a move that Lillard acknowledged surprised him.
> 
> Coming off a season in which he led the Trail Blazers to the Western Conference finals, Lillard admitted he is excited about the challenge of trying to compete against all the teams that have upgraded over the past week in free agency.
> 
> "It gives you something to look forward to, something to be excited about, a new challenge," he said. "I'm just excited about it. It's perfectly fine."
> 
> Trail Blazers general manager Neil Olshey called the decision to extend Lillard a "no-brainer." He praised the 28-year-old for his loyalty to the city of Portland and the organization during a time when players are moving around more than ever to play with other stars.
> 
> As Olshey put it, "market is more valuable than team" in decisions that have been made by players in recent years, but Lillard has been an exception.
> 
> "Whether it's free agency, whether it's players forcing their way into a trade, market has won," Olshey said. "Almost exclusively, market has won over team. And I think one of the things, why we're so blessed to have Damian, is that all of his decisions -- extending his rookie scale, doing his extension now two years early -- is because he has chosen team and organization and city and the Portland Trail Blazers. And I think that's what makes this signing so exciting, is that he has made a choice to accept the team and everything that comes with that, everything that he has built over the last seven years, and he's prioritized that."
> 
> Lillard, who has spent his entire career with the Trail Blazers after being drafted No. 6 overall in 2012, says the reason why is simple for him.
> 
> "That's just what it is," Lillard said. "I appreciate our fans, the way they feel about our team. I appreciate the type of environment that I'm in. I would hate to be somebody that is in this type of situation, and I start looking for other places like, 'All right, I want to join this guy or that guy and go play in this market.' Just based off of the pressure of people saying, 'Well, you don't have a ring, you don't have stuff like that,' then I go somewhere and I'm in a bad situation and it's not working out and then I get traded somewhere. Like if it don't work out when you make these kinds of decisions you could be -- you start bouncing around and then you kind of let something go that was special because you got bored with it. And wanted to be a part of where everybody else was going."
> 
> For Lillard, the opportunity to win a title in Portland has more allure than trying to win in a different community as a complementary piece around a different set of players.
> 
> "I've said also in the past that I want to do it here," Lillard said. "They haven't won a championship since '77, the one and only, and it would just feel so much better to know that I just kept it solid and I did the work.
> 
> Lillard added: "In the end, I know that if it gets done, it will feel much better to know that I did it in a solid way. I didn't have to go and play with the best players just to get it done. For me, this is the way I want to do it. And I know that if it don't happen I can live with it because I know the route that I chose. I accepted it a long time ago."
> 
> Trail Blazers swingman Rodney Hood, who signed a two-year, $16 million dollar deal to stay with the organization, said that Lillard sets the tone for everyone else on the team. Hood noted that he took less money to stay in Portland in part because of the culture that has been created under Lillard's leadership.
> 
> "Every day he comes into work, he never has an off day as far as his attitude," Hood said of Lillard. "He's never leaning one way or the other. He wants to win. A lot of guys in his position, care about their self first, and he's always checking up on guys. I remember coming in late night [to the practice facility] shooting with my wife and he'll be in there with Anfernee [Simons]. ... He's a rare leader in this league and I think that's why, a big reason why, Portland has sustained the success it has, because he's leading the way."
> 
> Lillard expressed confidence that his team will continue building on last season's success. He said he believes the Blazers have "built something special."
> 
> "It's been built genuine and in an environment that we've created," he said. "It's something that I've been a part of and something that I want to continue to be a part of. And having my family in Portland, everything is set up. I've kind of gotten comfortable, and it feels like things are the way it needs to be, that it should be. And everybody around me is happy with that, so aside from the personal stuff, even my career, I feel like it's only right that this is where I continue to play."
> 
> Lillard also reiterated that he is hoping to have his jersey retired whenever his career in Portland comes to an end.
> 
> "That's important," Lillard said. "I said years ago that I wanted to be the best Trail Blazer ever. If you look back at just the history of things that I've said you'll see that I don't just say stuff just to say it. I say what I mean and I stick by it, I stand by it. Obviously, if I want to be the best Trail Blazer ever that means that I would want to see my jersey retired. So going forward I just got to continue to do what I've always done."
> 
> SOURCE


Much respect to Lillard and the work he's putting in for Portland.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Tater said:


> Much respect to Lillard and the work he's putting in for Portland.


Thanks for the article. Good read.

I've always had mad respect for Dame, and wish them luck in Portland. I'm not a fan of the team, but I have rooted for them when my rooting interests aren't affected. It's going to be such a great season.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

This is really cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147202777082454017


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> This is really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147202777082454017


Hopefully there's no family drama though lol. Fingers crossed as a bucks fan


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Lakers sign one of the worst players last season in Avery Bradley, LAC sign JayMychal Green. LAC > LAL.

I'm just curious now to see where Westbrook gets traded to and hopefully it's before the regular season.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Lakers sign one of the worst players last season in Avery Bradley, LAC sign JayMychal Green. LAC > LAL.
> 
> I'm just curious now to see where Westbrook gets traded to and hopefully it's before the regular season.


I hope he gets traded to a good team. After how much he's given them, and how loyal he has been, they can at least do that for him, and maybe let him be a part of the process.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Lakers sign one of the worst players last season in Avery Bradley, LAC sign JayMychal Green. LAC > LAL.
> 
> I'm just curious now to see where Westbrook gets traded to and hopefully it's before the regular season.


Avery Bradly wasn't even close to being one of the worst players last season. What kind of nonsense is this :mj4

It's a very good signing by the Lakers.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> Avery Bradly wasn't even close to being one of the worst players last season. What kind of nonsense is this :mj4
> 
> It's a very good signing by the Lakers.


They literally had to trade him because of Doc's hard on for ex-Celt players. Dude would've been benched by any other coach. Injury prone tho, so that compliments Davis well  dude forgot how to play D.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Suddenly my Spurs feel completely and utterly irrelevant in the West.

Yeah, yeah, I know, they already were. :allen


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> They literally had to trade him because of Doc's hard on for ex-Celt players. Dude would've been benched by any other coach. Injury prone tho, so that compliments Davis well  dude forgot how to play D.


Yeah, and he ended up playing pretty well for Memphis. Even had a few 30 point games for them.

Again, not even close to being one of the worst players. I can't even with nonsense like this.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Fare-thee-well, SHAUN LIVINGSTON, WARRIORS LEGEND. 

Goodbye, Damian Jones. Oh well... 

Omari Spellman needs to drop some pounds but he is at least intriguing. The ship had sailed on Jones with Golden State.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148294733862592512
WARRIORS an indirect beneficiary of the Paul George move from Oklahoma City to the Los Angeles Clippers, as the Thunder were set to bring Alec Burks aboard before George's shocking defection, and this has changed Oklahoma City's situation so dramatically that the word out of their front office is that they are seeking a trade partner for Russell Westbrook to completely blow it all up. The Denver Nuggets made a solid move in trading for Jerami Grant from the Thunder yesterday, too. Mike Muscala is staying with the Thunder for now, at least.

In any event, Burks is sufficiently effective wing depth. He's a career 35.5% shooter from distance, and his overall offensive game is, if applied in only short doses, adequate for the regular season. Integrating him into the Warriors' system may pose some growing pains but nothing too considerable. His RPM is... not good. 

That said, he is 6'6" with a 6'10" wingspan. 

The Warriors signing Burks to be one of their last wing options on the roster brings to mind the point that without Jerry West, the Warriors may very well have drafted him over Klay Thompson.

That had to have been one of the greatest NBA drafts ever, no? 

Top eight: Kyrie Irving, Derrick Williams, Enes Kanter, Tristan Thompson, Jonas Valunciunas, Jan Vesely, Bismack Biyombo and Brandon Knight. 

After that? Kemba Wlaker at 9, Klay Thompson at 11, Eric Burks at 12, the Morris Twins went 13 and 14, Kawhi Leonard at 15, Nikola Vucevic at 16, Tobias Harris at 19, Kenneth Faried at 22, Nikola Mirotic at 23, Reggie Jackson at 24, Cory Joseph at 29, Jimmy Butler at 30, Bojan Bogdanovich at 31, Chandler Parsons at 38, E'twuan Moore at 55 and Isaiah Thomas at 60. 

WARRIORS


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

What a whirlwind of a week this has been with all of the trades, acquisitions that's been happening. The upcoming season is going to be really interesting. Sad to see SDot go, if he's not yet retiring this year then I think there's plenty of contenders who'd love to have him on their team. Damian Jones on the other hand, I guess GSW isn't waiting anymore for him to show what he can do. GSW going really young at this point. Russell being a member of the team is quite intriguing for me as to how he'd fit in and I think he's also aware that he can get traded anytime as soon as they're able to.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

So Marcus Morris is considering pulling a Deandre and backing out of his deal with San Antonio to sign with the KNICKS instead. Iff that does happen, it gives me an excuse to post this one more time... :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145546809261080577


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**






ESPN policy continues to be to make an already-volatile subject as juicy as conceivable. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> That had to have been one of the greatest NBA drafts ever, no?
> 
> Top eight: Kyrie Irving, Derrick Williams, Enes Kanter, Tristan Thompson, Jonas Valunciunas, Jan Vesely, Bismack Biyombo and Brandon Knight.
> 
> After that? Kemba Wlaker at 9, Klay Thompson at 11, Eric Burks at 12, the Morris Twins went 13 and 14, Kawhi Leonard at 15, Nikola Vucevic at 16, Tobias Harris at 19, Kenneth Faried at 22, Nikola Mirotic at 23, Reggie Jackson at 24, Cory Joseph at 29, Jimmy Butler at 30, Bojan Bogdanovich at 31, Chandler Parsons at 38, E'twuan Moore at 55 and Isaiah Thomas at 60.


You know, if anyone would have outright told me that the 2011 draft was one of the best of all time, I would have laughed at them. But when looking at this group of players? Holy shit, you might be on to something.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Sorry for the double post but........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149474995996749825
WELP

Also holy fuck :lmao Chris Paul just took a massive L.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Holy shit I can't believe this is actually real and it happened this quickly. WHO THE HELL IS WINNING THE WEST!? Is this even gonna work!? :lol

EDIT: Also I feel really bad for Chris Paul. He got thrown to OKC to rot 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149475882563538945


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Thunder getting hosed on that deal. :maury


----------



## Slickback

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Woah Russell and Harden back together


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Westbook and Harden back together again. :drose


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Possibly the greatest offseason of all time. :Westbrook


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Holy shit I can't believe this is actually real and it happened this quickly. WHO THE HELL IS WINNING THE WEST!? Is this even gonna work!?
> 
> EDIT: Also I feel really bad for Chris Paul. He got thrown to OKC to rot
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149475882563538945


He'll be a free agent in a day or two.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

The deal makes no sense from the Thunder's perspective other than wanting to trade Russell to the team that HE preferred as a thank you of sorts. They have Paul's contract on the books now and it's arguably the worst in the league. :lol

Detroit is where I would've liked to seen him go to instead but this will damn sure be more interesting to watch unfold. :mark:


----------



## RKing85

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

OKC first round picks over the next 7 seasons....

2020 Own (1-20)
2020 DEN (11-30)
2021 Own (HOU 5-30 swap right)
2021 MIA (HOU 5-30 swap right)
2022 Own (1-14)
2022 LAC
2023 Own (LAC swap right)
2023 MIA (15-30)
2024 Own
2024 LAC
2024 HOU (5-30)
2025 Own (LAC and HOU 21-30 swap right)
2026 Own
2026 LAC
2026 HOU (5-30)


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

So it's like a reunion of sorts for James Harden and Russell Westbrook and Chris Paul got traded to a rebuilding team


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



RKing85 said:


> OKC first round picks over the next 7 seasons....
> 
> 2020 Own (1-20)
> 2020 DEN (11-30)
> 2021 Own (HOU 5-30 swap right)
> 2021 MIA (HOU 5-30 swap right)
> 2022 Own (1-14)
> 2022 LAC
> 2023 Own (LAC swap right)
> 2023 MIA (15-30)
> 2024 Own
> 2024 LAC
> 2024 HOU (5-30)
> 2025 Own (LAC and HOU 21-30 swap right)
> 2026 Own
> 2026 LAC
> 2026 HOU (5-30)


It's going to be a crazy long rebuild, but OKC if they draft right will be insanely stacked with young talent eventually.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

THE FUCK!

Seriously, just when you think it's done. Just when you think Free Agency is over and we can just rest and wait for the regular season to come back....THIS SHIT HAPPENS!

I have no idea how Westbrook and Harden are going to play together this time around, though Westbrook will pretty much force Harden to play different given his play style. But damn CP3 just got sent to purgatory.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

So lets take a look at what we've got going on in the West shall we?

-The Lakers got Anthony Davis to pair up with LeBron James (and DeMarcus Cousins but who gives a fuck about that bum amiright?)
-Kawhi Leonard and Paul George went to the Clippers who made the playoffs last season.
-The Warriors still have their big three core and got Russell (even though Klay won't be back for a while but we know he'll bounce back because that man's a fucking trooper).
-Westbrook and Harden are now reunited in Houston and all they had to give up was an aging Chris Paul with a massive contract (now just get rid of D'Antoni and the Rockets are suddenly very interesting).
-The Utah Jazz are lowkey scary as fuck.
-So is Denver.
-Portland is telling people "pay attention to me" and no one's doing it
-Dallas has Doncic and Porzingis. 
-Pelicans got Zion...and a few other pretty good players from that Anthony Davis deal.

The West man :sodone


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

There has never been a better offseason in any sport ever, period


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Chris Paul screwed Chris Paul.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> So lets take a look at what we've got going on in the West shall we?
> 
> -The Lakers got Anthony Davis to pair up with LeBron James (and DeMarcus Cousins but who gives a fuck about that bum amiright?)
> -Kawhi Leonard and Paul George went to the Clippers who made the playoffs last season.
> -The Warriors still have their big three core and got Russell (even though Klay won't be back for a while but we know he'll bounce back because that man's a fucking trooper).
> -Westbrook and Harden are now reunited in Houston and all they had to give up was an aging Chris Paul with a massive contract (now just get rid of D'Antoni and the Rockets are suddenly very interesting).
> -The Utah Jazz are lowkey scary as fuck.
> -So is Denver.
> -Portland is telling people "pay attention to me" and no one's doing it
> -Dallas has Doncic and Porzingis.
> -Pelicans got Zion...and a few other pretty good players from that Anthony Davis deal.
> 
> The West man :sodone


Now make a post about the East


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Rockets to CP3. :gtfo


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

It would be funny as hell if KD, Ibaka, Westbrook and Harden all win a NBA title away from OKC. Karma for stealing the franchise from Seattle. I'm rooting for the Rockets next season if the Warriors are not fully healthy just to see this happen.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I read on B/R that OKC plans on keeping Paul. 
What?!


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Who can they move him to? The market for Westbrook was thin. The market for CP3 is even thinner. It would be the same trading partners looking for an elite point guard to win now except CP3 is older than Westbrook. Just matching salaries alone before December is a headache.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

This offseason has been wild, if this happened in a 2k sim I'd think the shit was glitched lol.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Paul and OKC are currently discussing his future with the team. Miami being discussed as a possible trade option. 

I honestly like that thought...


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Paul and OKC are currently discussing his future with the team. Miami being discussed as a possible trade option.
> 
> I honestly like that thought...


Better fit with Butler than Westbrook. I don't mind this pairing either. Would need a decent back up pg during the regular season for rest though.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Paul and OKC are currently discussing his future with the team. Miami being discussed as a possible trade option.
> 
> I honestly like that thought...


I hate it. Chris Paul isn't a winner. He's a whiny little bitch with an awful attitude that most players seem to hate to one degree or another. Now, you want to pair two of the most toxic, negative, dickish players (he and Jimmy Butler) on a team that'll have absolutely no depth if they actually pull off the trade with OKC? Can't you picture Butler and Paul sulking on the bench watching the Heat's godawful second unit stink out the joint en route to a 104-91 loss to Philly, like, night in and night out?


----------



## Dub

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

So how many picks do the thunder have now?


----------



## JM

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Dub said:


> So how many picks do the thunder have now?


15 first rounds in the next 7 drafts is my understanding.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Strike Force said:


> I hate it. Chris Paul isn't a winner. He's a whiny little bitch with an awful attitude that most players seem to hate to one degree or another. Now, you want to pair two of the most toxic, negative, dickish players (he and Jimmy Butler) on a team that'll have absolutely no depth if they actually pull off the trade with OKC? Can't you picture Butler and Paul sulking on the bench watching the Heat's godawful second unit stink out the joint en route to a 104-91 loss to Philly, like, night in and night out?


Hahaha god damn! I'm just saying it would be nice to have more stars and more competitors in the east.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

After all of the shit that has happened this offseason, after all the trades, all the decisions, all the drama, everything that has unfolded, something has finally happened that I literally cannot believe.

Anthony Bennett managed to convince a team to let him try out for a roster spot, coming to terms on a non guaranteed deal with the Houston Rockets, the only franchise in the NBA I could think of that would be dumb enough to even put any effort into him.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Hahaha god damn! I'm just saying it would be nice to have more stars and more competitors in the east.


Oh, I agree that the East sorely needs more competition...I just don't know how much Chris Paul moves the needle for a Heat team with no depth. Their ceiling is probably a 5-6 seed and a 1st/2nd round exit, which doesn't exactly get me all hot and bothered in my pants area.

That said, such a trade does banish two of my least favorite players to the same team, so that's something. Players that constantly bitch and moan and complain just have nothing to offer me, and the whiners are almost never winners. Butler, Paul, Boogie Cousins, Kyrie Irving, pretty much everyone in Houston...they all complain about refs, fans, opponents, the league, and the universe, and between them they've won 1 championship (Irving's, which wouldn't exist without LeBron). I hope they all get banished to Minnesota.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Duncan has been hired as an assistant coach to the Spurs and I look forward to how he interacts with the team. God knows I have nothing else to look toward to.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

:homer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157395661786165249


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

That Bucks vs 76ers might be the best of the bunch


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



All Hope Is Gone said:


> That Bucks vs 76ers might be the best of the bunch


This was my immediate reaction as well. The Warriors will still be an incomplete team. Fuck Kawhi and LeBron. The other games are meh. That leaves Bucks and Sixers as the game most interesting to me.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Tater said:


> This was my immediate reaction as well. The Warriors will still be an incomplete team. Fuck Kawhi and LeBron. The other games are meh. That leaves Bucks and Sixers as the game most interesting to me.


This plus I think the others will be blowouts.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Even with Chris Paul being booted off of the team, do not want the Golden State Warriors to lose to the Houston Rockets on Christmas Day! :lol :curry2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

:dray getting his extension payday this summer. :banderas :mj2 :clap

Will never forget watching him move up the NBA level. "Sink or swim" seemed to apply; he swam. It was not always pretty, but he swam his guts out, but it mattered little for he possesses so much in the way of guts that he hardly misses the guts which exited his body. :mark: :banderas :lol

:dray :dray :dray

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> :dray getting his extension payday this summer. :banderas :mj2 :clap
> 
> Will never forget watching him move up the NBA level. "Sink or swim" seemed to apply; he swam. It was not always pretty, but he swam his guts out, but it mattered little for he possesses so much in the way of guts that he hardly misses the guts which exited his body. :mark: :banderas [emoji38]
> 
> :dray :dray :dray
> 
> :woo WARRIORS :woo


I respect you not hopping off the wagon now that they aren't unfairly good.

Dray is a damn good player. I think GS paid him too much, but meh, it's not my money, and they need him now more than ever.


----------



## Tater

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



DesolationRow said:


> :dray getting his extension payday this summer. :banderas :mj2 :clap
> 
> Will never forget watching him move up the NBA level. "Sink or swim" seemed to apply; he swam. It was not always pretty, but he swam his guts out, but it mattered little for he possesses so much in the way of guts that he hardly misses the guts which exited his body. :mark: :banderas :lol
> 
> :dray :dray :dray
> 
> :woo WARRIORS :woo


As long as they've got a healthy Steph/Draymond/Klay, they will have the core needed to build around to win more championships.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



ThunderJet88 said:


> I respect you not hopping off the wagon now that they aren't unfairly good.
> 
> Dray is a damn good player. I think GS paid him too much, but meh, it's not my money, and they need him now more than ever.


If the Golden State Warriors have a bandwagon (and objectively speaking they obviously do) this Warriors fan was cheering them on as a hunter-gatherer wandering the desolate steppes, foraging for any nourishment whatsoever.  

Thank you, though!

:dray :mark: 



Tater said:


> As long as they've got a healthy Steph/Draymond/Klay, they will have the core needed to build around to win more championships.


:mark: :cheer Hip Hip Hooray! :cheer :mark:


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Strike Force said:


> I hate it. Chris Paul isn't a winner. He's a whiny little bitch with an awful attitude that most players seem to hate to one degree or another. Now, you want to pair two of the most toxic, negative, dickish players (he and Jimmy Butler) on a team that'll have absolutely no depth if they actually pull off the trade with OKC? Can't you picture Butler and Paul sulking on the bench watching the Heat's godawful second unit stink out the joint en route to a 104-91 loss to Philly, like, night in and night out?


Chris Paul has never been great, a PG is supposed to make the team better, if he isn't hitting his shots and doesn't make a few passes, he just hinders his team.

Never liked his personality or the way he plays.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Miss Sally said:


> Chris Paul has never been great, a PG is supposed to make the team better, if he isn't hitting his shots and doesn't make a few passes, he just hinders his team.
> 
> Never liked his personality or the way he plays.


Agreed 100%. It drives me nuts when basketball people whose opinions I trust, like Bill Simmons, rate him amongst the best point guards of all time. Why? What has he done? He's been in a bunch of All-Star games and led the league in steals and assists. Great. He's never even MADE it to the Finals despite having played with talented casts and everyone hates him. To me, he's more like a glorified Mitch Richmond than an all-time great.


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Davis has done jack-shit all 7 of his years in the league but you guys call him one of the best big men to ever grace this league, so I don't get the Paul hate purely for the lack of credentials.


----------



## y2prsn

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I'm an LA Native:

Went on the CP3 bandwagon when he arrived in LA. He was overrated, sad but true. I could see earlier on in his career when he could dunk and actually played D, if he had better than Blake and DJ, he would of had a shot. Blake is overrated and DJ is a 1-D player. Blake early on was not a good 3 point shooter so it didnt mesh well with DJ. Now CP and Blake are on the trading blocks.

I've seen betting odds and comparisons and yes Clippers slightly edge out the Lakers but its still too early too tell. I honestly think the Lakers will make one more trade. We may see a buy out for Kevin Love or a trade and they may have to give up Kuzma to get him but that may be ok if you want to win now and need a better 3 point stretch 4 than Kuz, who is Lebron's boy. I hope rather they dont trade Kuz, but keep Boogie if a trade goes down. Right now I see KCP on the block, with Kuzma being a natural 3 so he will be backing up Lebron and AD in his 6th man roll this year. 

Right now rumors have Rockets trading for Love giving up two starter's Eric Gordon and PJ Tucker, and one bench player. It would make so much sense for them and Russel and Love are best friends from their UCLA days. EG is only 6"4 and would not be a good fit at small forward, when you have the taller Gerald Green. A starting lineup with Capela, Love, Green, Harden and Westbrook would definitely move Houston into the #1 slot in betting in my book above the Clippers and Lakers.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Raye said:


> Davis has done jack-shit all 7 of his years in the league but *you guys call him one of the best big men to ever grace this league*, so I don't get the Paul hate purely for the lack of credentials.


An inaccurate gross generalization, of course. Davis isn't an all-time great big man; even after seven seasons, he's still as much potential as actual achievement. He's never led a team anywhere and he's only played 70+ games twice. If the Lakers are going anywhere, it'll be because Davis leads them, and that's why I've already capped this upcoming season for them at a Conference Finals appearance. 

If history is any indication, Davis will probably end up closer to Dwight Howard than Kareem: a supremely gifted monster derailed by injuries and a vaguely beta in-game experience.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

This dude CANNOT catch a break...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162044894090653696


----------



## Raye

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Yikes, poor guy. The already bad Lakers cast just got even worse.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I feel sad for the guy. After that ruptured Achilles to a torn quad and now a torn ACL....from a career-altering to a career-threatening injury. I'd wonder if he needs to lose weight, even if it is muscle. His lower body doesn't seem able to take the load.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Feel unconditionally _terrible_ for DeMarcus Cousins. 

The man has lost more minutes to injury than one would want to see any NBA player lose already, and now a torn ACL in the middle of August.



lesenfanteribles said:


> I feel sad for the guy. After that ruptured Achilles to a torn quad and now a torn ACL....from a career-altering to a career-threatening injury. I'd wonder if he needs to lose weight, even if it is muscle. His lower body doesn't seem able to take the load.


What makes this news only worse is that he had already slimmed down dramatically this summer and was, when photographed only a few days ago, looking as svelte as he has since his days at Kentucky. He looked like he had taken some sort of hybrid of the Draymond Green/Stephen King's _Thinner_ diet regimen.

The reports were that he had lost approximately 35-40 pounds. 

And yet this still happened to him.

Brutal.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I somehow believe Beal will end up on the Lakers by the deadline.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



American_Nightmare said:


> I somehow believe Beal will end up on the Lakers by the deadline.


Do the Lakers have _anything_ left to even offer us though? I mean sure Kuzma is a nice piece but when do they even have their own 1st round pick again to trade? :lol

Btw I'm not against this at all because we need to ship Beal somewhere because he's the guy keeping us out of picking in the lottery.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Do the Lakers have _anything_ left to even offer us though? I mean sure Kuzma is a nice piece but when do they even have their own 1st round pick again to trade? :lol
> 
> Btw I'm not against this at all because we need to ship Beal somewhere because he's the guy keeping us out of picking in the lottery.


Kuzma, McGee, and KCP.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



American_Nightmare said:


> Kuzma, McGee, and KCP.


That would be a horrendous deal.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165009665433825280


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165009665433825280


I honestly can't see how they're the so called #2 favorite. Besides AD, what have they gotten new this year that screams upgrade?


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



ThunderJet88 said:


> I honestly can't see how they're the so called #2 favorite. Besides AD, what have they gotten new this year that screams upgrade?


It's gonna depend on how well everyone meshes together and if the team stays healthy. The Lakers weren't good last year but LeBron, Lonzo, Rondo, and Ingram missed a slew of games. They planned on starting LeBron at PG this season but idk if that's changed or not with Cousins getting hurt.

Rajon Rondo - Quinn Cook - Alex Caruso
Danny Green - KCP - Avery Bradley - Troy Daniels
Lebron - Jared Dudley - Lance Stephenson
Anthony Davis - Kyle Kuzma
Javale McGee - Dwight Howard

That's a relatively deep roster but also a lot of guys fighting for minutes. The West is way too deep to really predict anything and I love it tbh. I'm rooting for Kawhi and the Clippers all the way though.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

4th year is non-guaranteed. He gets that if he makes an All Star team or if Houston wins a championship. Pretty damn good motivation tbh. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167651532268953600


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

http://www.complex.com/sports/2019/...yqFm0KFIAyY6NkxGeXoVG2KtihVNbPi1AEYNIT1mMA0qc

I am continuing to lose more and more respect for Durant as the days go on.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

if anyone here is in to fantasy bball, looks like we'll need a few more for our league...


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



shutupchico said:


> if anyone here is in to fantasy bball, looks like we'll need a few more for our league...


If it's Yahoo, I'm in. I love fantasy.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



ThunderJet88 said:


> If it's Yahoo, I'm in. I love fantasy.


it's yahoo, man... only way to go.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



shutupchico said:


> it's yahoo, man... only way to go.


I don't post a ton here, but I'm always lurking haha.

H2H? Or roto?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



ThunderJet88 said:


> I don't post a ton here, but I'm always lurking haha.
> 
> H2H? Or roto?


H2H. there's a thread in the fantasy section.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Incredible


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175078331387015169


----------



## Champ

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

not sure if jm and/or magic are still around but..

jm: we did it breh

magic: yes, your eyes did not deceive you. it happened.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> http://www.complex.com/sports/2019/...yqFm0KFIAyY6NkxGeXoVG2KtihVNbPi1AEYNIT1mMA0qc
> 
> I am continuing to lose more and more respect for Durant as the days go on.


Holy shit! Is that really him? I know it’s got the blue check mark and all but I just can’t believe he has that much time on his hands. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Holy shit! Is that really him? I know it’s got the blue check mark and all but I just can’t believe he has that much time on his hands. :lol


He used to do this all the time when he was on the Warriors. One time he pretended to be another person while he was on his regular account, which heavily implied that he was using different accounts at one point to try to defend himself and must have forgotten to switch accounts.

Get used to seeing a lot more of this now that he's going to be spending most of the season recovering from the ACL injury.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



AlternateDemise said:


> He used to do this all the time when he was on the Warriors. One time he pretended to be another person while he was on his regular account, which heavily implied that he was using different accounts at one point to try to defend himself and must have forgotten to switch accounts.
> 
> Get used to seeing a lot more of this now that he's going to be spending most of the season recovering from the ACL injury.


Could you imagine if he went to the Knicks and their media decided to criticize him?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

See you in February 2020, :klay


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Morey potentially losing his job and messing up NBA's salary cap with his HK tweet.

The Chinese government don't play around. Let's see if these activists athletes will say something about it when their money is on the line.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**






Stephen A Smith: Daryl Morey, Shut up and GM

Also Stephen A Smith: Shut up and dribble is white privilege

What a freaking fraud and racist.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Funny how many people that scream about athletes being too political are now upset that they aren’t being political enough this time. 

Seriously, the NBA knew what they were getting into when they did business with China. They need to decide for themselves if it’s worth the hassle for the Benjamins, Grants, and Jacksons. 

As for ESPN, this is a story in the news and needs coverage. In the past other stories from other leagues were reported on with no interference. If they are running from this especially to avoid being political about it then that’s wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

*Hey Chrome, I know y'all lost after blowing a huge lead, but Zach LaVine is looking great so far.*


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

we still need one more for our fantasy league here. draft is the 16th. as for the celtics, they have a lot of talent at the 1,2,3 position, but they have the worst bigs in the league. they'd be insane not to keep taco.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I have the Lakers winning it all this year.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



American_Nightmare said:


> I have the Lakers winning it all this year.


I'll take the 76ers.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

This team isn't going anywhere. I don't understand why you do this now???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184799756834562048


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

I don't understand why they did that instead of trade him.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

The Wizards are in the east, they could easily sneak into the playoffs as a lower seed building around Beal depending on injuries on other teams.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



FriedTofu said:


> The Wizards are in the east, they could easily sneak into the playoffs as a lower seed building around Beal depending on injuries on other teams.


Hell no they won't. There's no talent on this team at all. :lol But even if they do, that's entirely the problem. Beal is keeping us out of picking in the lottery and starting this rebuild. We should've moved him to the highest bidder once Wall tore his achilles after signing that monster extension. Now we have two completely untradeable contracts stuck in no man's land. By the time Wall comes back he'll be 30 and no one knows what he's gonna look like on the court.

The only thing I can hope for is that Bryant and Hachimura provide a good young duo in the front court that can help ease the load from Wall & Beal because it looks like they're still gonna be our guys for many years to come. :lol


----------



## ShiningStar

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



American_Nightmare said:


> I don't understand why they did that instead of trade him.


He turns 30 the year his contract ends,it's not like they can't trade him tomorrow ,next week,next year or 2 years from now. Unless he ages poorly he is still an all star level player who is a high trade value asset. If anything more years on his contract will make him a more valuable asset on the trade market.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**



Corey said:


> Hell no they won't. There's no talent on this team at all. :lol But even if they do, that's entirely the problem. Beal is keeping us out of picking in the lottery and starting this rebuild. We should've moved him to the highest bidder once Wall tore his achilles after signing that monster extension. Now we have two completely untradeable contracts stuck in no man's land. By the time Wall comes back he'll be 30 and no one knows what he's gonna look like on the court.
> 
> The only thing I can hope for is that Bryant and Hachimura provide a good young duo in the front court that can help ease the load from Wall & Beal because it looks like they're still gonna be our guys for many years to come. :lol


How many people picked the Magic or the Nets to sneak into the playoffs last season? Kemba led a team without any other offence to 39 wins in the East. Why not a team built around Beal as the lead ball handler from the start have a surprising season too?


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Really smart move for Toronto imo. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185622289443885063


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Siakim basically carried them to that title, so good move by Toronto giving him a new contract.

Now another team that's been in headlines lately is the Miami Heat and that's because they suspended Dion Waiters for the first game of the season for conduct detrimental to the team. Waiters has a history of this, and they have Herro and Nunn that should be a primary focus going forward, so I say if they can't find a way to trade Waiters, then release him since at this point, there is no use for him on the team and he would hinder the development of Herro and Nunn.


----------



## Corey

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Yeah umm... idk about this one. He has to make some SERIOUS leaps this year and beyond to earn this payday imo. Meawhile the Spurs extended Murray, Kings extended Hield, and Pacers extended Sabonis. Jaylen's was the biggest deal by far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186369982894137352


----------



## RKing85

*Re: RAPTORS ARE NBA CHAMPIONS *aka DRAKE WINS**

Conference Predictions:

East - *Philadelphia, Milwaukee, Miami, Boston, Indiana, Toronto, Brooklyn, Orlando*, Detroit, Chicago, Atlanta, NY Knicks, Cleveland, Charlotte, Washington
West - *LA Clippers, Houston, Denver, LA Lakers, Utah, Portland, Golden State, New Orleans*, Dallas, San Antonio, Sacramento, Oklahoma City, Minnesota, Memphis, Phoenix


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Watching the [email protected] game and it kind of looks like a March..or even a playoff game :lmao :lmao
Still couldn't find that insert song they used though.


----------



## RKing85

don't see any reason why the Raptors aren't going to go 82-0 now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Rockets and Pelicans game was good. I can't tag people anymore on mobile, but I wonder if Magic saw Ingram and Westbrook's performances. As for the Warriors, like Draymond said, we suck. They need serious help building a bench.*


----------



## AlternateDemise

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Rockets and Pelicans game was good. I can't tag people anymore on mobile, but I wonder if Magic saw Ingram and Westbrook's performances. As for the Warriors, like Draymond said, we suck. They need serious help building a bench.*


One of the major reasons for the Warriors dominance was their supporting cast and they've lost that almost entirely. It would be unfair to expect Golden State to play well under these current circumstances even with three all stars on the team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

AlternateDemise said:


> One of the major reasons for the Warriors dominance was their supporting cast and they've lost that almost entirely. It would be unfair to expect Golden State to play well under these current circumstances even with three all stars on the team.


*Right, but no one in the NBA is trying to hear that. They're going for their heads like they're still the 73-9 team. Poor Curry has to deal with 5 years of frustration in the form of triple teams.*


----------



## ThunderJet88

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Right, but no one in the NBA is trying to hear that. They're going for their heads like they're still the 73-9 team. Poor Curry has to deal with 5 years of frustration in the form of triple teams.*


I doubt they will find much pity, if any. Even where they're at as a franchise now is better than half the teams in the league.


----------



## AlternateDemise

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Right, but no one in the NBA is trying to hear that. They're going for their heads like they're still the 73-9 team. Poor Curry has to deal with 5 years of frustration in the form of triple teams.*


Because the Warriors got Durant and people forgot what made the Warriors so dominant in the first place. I'm not trying to discredit Curry but that 73 win team being built the way it was allowed him to thrive the way he did. I still think he'll have a good season but for right now the days of him averaging 30 PPG on 32 minutes a game on 50/40/90 shooting are gone.



ThunderJet88 said:


> I doubt they will find much pity, if any. Even where they're at as a franchise now is better than half the teams in the league.


I sure as hell don't pity them but I do understand why they are the way they are. Losing that many players who were such big parts of why you were good in the first place will likely do this to you, and getting Russell isn't enough to make up for that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

AlternateDemise said:


> Because the Warriors got Durant and people forgot what made the Warriors so dominant in the first place. I'm not trying to discredit Curry but that 73 win team being built the way it was allowed him to thrive the way he did. I still think he'll have a good season but for right now the days of him averaging 30 PPG on 32 minutes a game on 50/40/90 shooting are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure as hell don't pity them but I do understand why they are the way they are. Losing that many players who were such big parts of why you were good in the first place will likely do this to you, and getting Russell isn't enough to make up for that.


* Yep, I said it all last year. I'll take the 2016 bench over Durant 100% of the time because we saw what happened when he got injured and Steph plays better with their support. I'm still pissed at them for trading Iggy over his Breakfast Club interview that exposed the medical staff. So fucking petty.*


----------



## AlternateDemise

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> * Yep, I said it all last year. I'll take the 2016 bench over Durant 100% of the time because we saw what happened when he got injured and Steph plays better with their support. I'm still pissed at them for trading Iggy over his Breakfast Club interview that exposed the medical staff. So fucking petty.*


I don't even know if it's necessarily that but the Warriors were just stock piled with all this talent who were capable of impacting the game on both ends and they had a very specific play style that was almost impossible to beat. All Durant coming along did was give them a safety net. They went from a broken (broken as in seemingly unbeatable) system to a team stacked with all star level talent, and that's the main thing I don't think people understand was trying to be said last year.


----------



## ShiningStar

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> * Yep, I said it all last year. I'll take the 2016 bench over Durant 100% of the time because we saw what happened when he got injured and Steph plays better with their support. I'm still pissed at them for trading Iggy over his Breakfast Club interview that exposed the medical staff. So fucking petty.*


On the flipside adding Iggy to this roster and it's still a 500ish team,if the longterm goal is to reload and make more run's from 2020-21 onward then using this season to develop young guy's and see which one's can work in this system is probably a better route.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ShiningStar said:


> On the flipside adding Iggy to this roster and it's still a 500ish team,if the longterm goal is to reload and make more run's from 2020-21 onward then using this season to develop young guy's and see which one's can work in this system is probably a better route.


*
It was a combination of guys like Iggy, Shaun Livingston, Andrew Bogut, and even the three-time Shaqtin A Fool MVP JAVALEEEE MCGEEEEE that made the Warriors unstoppable.*


----------



## FriedTofu

Oh this Durant debate again. I thought this was settled when the Warriors got bamboozled by a grade school box and 1 in the finals. It was either paying Barnes or Durant. No way the team let Barnes go for nothing so this debate over Durant or depth is pointless.

Warriors quality bench/role players was built on serious discount by their core players to help them sign ring chasers/retain key role players that fit the team.
First Curry was having MVP seasons while being paid starter level money on his extension. Next, they extended Green and Thompson before the cap spike from new TV money while newly formed contenders had to pay the new market rate for similar talent level. Finally, Durant took a discount to extend after the first year when other stars were signing for market rate.

The situation is completely different now with Curry getting his super max, Klay getting paid his 30+mil and Rusel getting his version of the max to salvage something from Durant leaving. Teams were finding it hard to fill rosters spots with 3 big contracts in the past, so that isn't surprising for them now that nobody is taking discounts besides Green from next season onwards. Doesn't help that 3 of their expected key rotation role players in Burks, Looney and WCS are out hurt along with Klay.

4 of their top 8 rotation guys out hurt in a top heavy roster is going to make things ugly.


----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT

I’m a Lakers fan.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Watched their first two games and this is what happens when you are in rebuild mode. While it doesn't look like a full rebuild but their roster is filled with so many young players and I don't really expect them making the playoffs this season. Even if they did get a sniff of it, they'd probably be at around 6th to 8th seed with a first round exit. I do expect them to discover and develop their young roster throughout the course of this season. 

I don't expect a pity party for them either, they've been dominant for the past 4-5 seasons and every team is out for their heads.


----------



## AlternateDemise

FriedTofu said:


> Oh this Durant debate again. I thought this was settled when the Warriors got bamboozled by a grade school box and 1 in the finals.


They were bamboozled by a legitimately great Toronto Rpators team who not only matched up well with them but had more depth and a more complete starting line up. 



FriedTofu said:


> It was either paying Barnes or Durant. No way the team let Barnes go for nothing so this debate over Durant or depth is pointless.


No it's not. You keep pointing back to the "it was either Barnes or Durant" part and that was never the point people were trying to make. Literally every single person on this planet who follows basketball knows that Durant is better than Barnes at almost every aspect of basketball, and that the gap between them is wide. That was never the point. The point is that before Durant came along, the Warriors played the game in a very specific way that allowed them to be almost unstoppable, because there was no way you could defend against it. Durant coming along, as well as the personal changes they underwent, made that system go away and they were just a team stacked with all stars. 



FriedTofu said:


> Warriors quality bench/role players was built on serious discount by their core players to help them sign ring chasers/retain key role players that fit the team.
> First Curry was having MVP seasons while being paid starter level money on his extension. Next, they extended Green and Thompson before the cap spike from new TV money while newly formed contenders had to pay the new market rate for similar talent level. Finally, Durant took a discount to extend after the first year when other stars were signing for market rate.
> 
> The situation is completely different now with Curry getting his super max, Klay getting paid his 30+mil and Rusel getting his version of the max to salvage something from Durant leaving. Teams were finding it hard to fill rosters spots with 3 big contracts in the past, so that isn't surprising for them now that nobody is taking discounts besides Green from next season onwards. Doesn't help that 3 of their expected key rotation role players in Burks, Looney and WCS are out hurt along with Klay.
> 
> 4 of their top 8 rotation guys out hurt in a top heavy roster is going to make things ugly.


What does any of this have to do with what we're talking about?


----------



## FriedTofu

AlternateDemise said:


> They were bamboozled by a legitimately great Toronto Rpators team who not only matched up well with them but had more depth and a more complete starting line up.


Was referring to no NBA team should have been stopped on offence by that tactics. But Warriors were.




> No it's not. You keep pointing back to the "it was either Barnes or Durant" part and that was never the point people were trying to make. Literally every single person on this planet who follows basketball knows that Durant is better than Barnes at almost every aspect of basketball, and that the gap between them is wide. That was never the point. The point is that before Durant came along, the Warriors played the game in a very specific way that allowed them to be almost unstoppable, because there was no way you could defend against it. Durant coming along, as well as the personal changes they underwent, made that system go away and they were just a team stacked with all stars.


Yes it is. Do you think they would have let Barnes walked without a starter quality player to replace him with? 





> What does any of this have to do with what we're talking about?


It has everything to do with what we are talking about. Depth created by being allowed to pay role players because the core stars were taking discounts. Without KD on that team, what kind of wing players could they get on the MLE the past 3 years? If as you said, Barnes wouldn't be the option.

Anyway, this is all moot now. Curry broke his hand. This is a tanking season for the Warriors now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Warriors' season is over. This is the biggest fall from Grace in NBA history.*


----------



## FriedTofu

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Warriors' season is over. This is the biggest fall from Grace in NBA history.*


Holup. The warriors started the season without 4 key players (KD, Klay, Iguodala, Cousins) from the previous season, replacing only one of them with Russel. Then they lost Looney in the first game while his backup was out hurt.

I think a more recent example would be a a certain team that added Lebron and ring chasing vets to their 'young core' and failing to even make the playoffs a far bigger fall from grace.


----------



## Stax Classic

First pick for the Dubs incoming :mark:


----------



## Corey

Wtf was that Rockets/Wizards game last night? 159-158 good god! :lol



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Warriors' season is over. This is the biggest fall from Grace in NBA history.*


And tbh I don't think anyone cares or feels bad for them.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Highlight of last night, Ben Simmons practicing his wrestling skills on Karl-Anthony Towns :lol


----------



## ThunderJet88

Alright_Mate said:


> Highlight of last night, Ben Simmons practicing his wrestling skills on Karl-Anthony Towns [emoji38]


My gawd! Simmons has got the crippler cross face locked in! Is Towns gonna tap?!


----------



## Alright_Mate

ThunderJet88 said:


> Is Towns gonna tap?!


He actually did :lol


----------



## Haza

Celtics are fun again. Fuck Kyrie, that's all


----------



## ThunderJet88

Alright_Mate said:


> He actually did [emoji38]


That's some great shit tbh lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The silver lining of Curry's injury is that they can tank the whole season and get someone worth a damn in the draft. Hopefully that guy, Klay, and Dray can start a real rebuild without these bums and DeAngelo Russell who has no chemistry with them whatsoever. Rumor has it that Giannis was interested in joining the Warriors in the off season. It won't look bad since they suck now.*



ThunderJet88 said:


> My gawd! Simmons has got the crippler cross face locked in! Is Towns gonna tap?!


*His STF was tighter than Cena's ��*


----------



## AlternateDemise

FriedTofu said:


> Was referring to no NBA team should have been stopped on offence by that tactics. But Warriors were.


You'd be surprised at how many teams would be stopped by that. 



FriedTofu said:


> Yes it is. Do you think they would have let Barnes walked without a starter quality player to replace him with?


They already had a star quality player coming off the bench for him. He worked under the system due to how he played on offense, and there were a lot of free agents that year who fit that same style and would have given Golden State the same benefits, some for even cheaper. 



FriedTofu said:


> It has everything to do with what we are talking about. Depth created by being allowed to pay role players because the core stars were taking discounts. Without KD on that team, what kind of wing players could they get on the MLE the past 3 years? If as you said, Barnes wouldn't be the option.


The only reason they grabbed players at MLE is BECAUSE they got Durant. They could have very easily grabbed more depth worthy players for much cheaper. Being a 73 win team will do that for you.



FriedTofu said:


> Anyway, this is all moot now. Curry broke his hand. This is a tanking season for the Warriors now.


Yeah that's pretty unfortunate, especially for Curry.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Alright_Mate said:


> Highlight of last night, Ben Simmons practicing his wrestling skills on Karl-Anthony Towns :lol


 Holy fuck this shit happened? :lmao :lmao


Ben Simmons probably trying out for the WWE :lmao :lmao


I just read about Curry breaking his hand and I guess that's it for this season. Injuries do happen and they ran as hard as they could. No team stays on top forever so it is what it is. For every injury there's always a comeback and that's what I'll be looking forward to someday.


----------



## ThunderJet88

lesenfanteribles said:


> Holy fuck this shit happened? :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Ben Simmons probably trying out for the WWE :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> I just read about Curry breaking his hand and I guess that's it for this season. Injuries do happen and they ran as hard as they could. No team stays on top forever so it is what it is. For every injury there's always a comeback and that's what I'll be looking forward to someday.


If you're a true GS fan, then props for not jumping ship.


----------



## Stax Classic

Guess it's time to end Draymond's season too. He has a paper cut it seems.


Woowoo, all aboard the L-Train.


----------



## The3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191506770855903235


----------



## FriedTofu

The Larriors got a win against the Blazers that had Dames playing well! What a weird season so far!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

It's just like in that game..."Sometimes your opponent is just having a good day." :lmao I guess the young ones are showing a lot of potential and something to look forward to in the future.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Alright_Mate said:


> Highlight of last night, Ben Simmons practicing his wrestling skills on Karl-Anthony Towns :lol


Damn Ben Simmons has that cross face tightly applied. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Not only is LeBron churning out triple doubles like butter, but he's top 3 in defensive rating as well: 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191836835678498817
The Lakers as a whole are #1 in the league. I always said he was capable of this, but he has been lazy for the last two years. *


----------



## Alright_Mate

Denver vs Philly and Utah vs Bucks.

wens3

Fantastic viewing last night.


----------



## DesolationRow

@Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @DesoloutionRow; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @Tater; @Stax Classic; @lesenfanteribles;

That WARRIORS game versus the Minnesota Timberwolves Friday night was the recently revamped Platonic Ideal of a 2019-'20 Warriors game. Be competitive (through sheer force of will from D'Angelo Russell), have a lead, lose the lead, go into overtime, predictably lose. No serious injuries to the skeleton crew remnant of the squad. Russell amassing 52 points and a stat line that stands apart from all Warriors players' stat lines since Rick Barry in 1978, was noteworthy in its own way in the middle of a mucky, dismal season for the Dubs.

Russell took 37 shots and scored 52 points, and he did a lot of everything, with nine rebounds and five assists wedded to three steals and two blocks for the night. 

Seven 3-pointers. :banderas

When he is on your team and you are consequently subjected to being so exposed to it that you end up seeing it in your dreams/nightmares, you see just how remarkably ugly Russell's shooting motion is. :lmao :mark: 

:kerr allowing--even sanctioning, authorizing, etc.--Russell running a vast, liberal assortment of pick-and-rolls is quite the departure from the :kerr Era all WARRIORS fans have known (and mostly, of course, naturally loved). Yet with the team otherwise effectively dead, hahaha... Uhh, yeah, guess this is where we are.   :curry

TANK FOR WHATEVER! 

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @DesoloutionRow; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer; @Tater; @Stax Classic; @lesenfanteribles;
> 
> That WARRIORS game versus the Minnesota Timberwolves Friday night was the recently revamped Platonic Ideal of a 2019-'20 Warriors game. Be competitive (through sheer force of will from D'Angelo Russell), have a lead, lose the lead, go into overtime, predictably lose. No serious injuries to the skeleton crew remnant of the squad. Russell amassing 52 points and a stat line that stands apart from all Warriors players' stat lines since Rick Barry in 1978, was noteworthy in its own way in the middle of a mucky, dismal season for the Dubs.
> 
> Russell took 37 shots and scored 52 points, and he did a lot of everything, with nine rebounds and five assists wedded to three steals and two blocks for the night.
> 
> Seven 3-pointers. :banderas
> 
> When he is on your team and you are consequently subjected to being so exposed to it that you end up seeing it in your dreams/nightmares, you see just how remarkably ugly Russell's shooting motion is. :lmao :mark:
> 
> :kerr allowing--even sanctioning, authorizing, etc.--Russell running a vast, liberal assortment of pick-and-rolls is quite the departure from the :kerr Era all WARRIORS fans have known (and mostly, of course, naturally loved). Yet with the team otherwise effectively dead, hahaha... Uhh, yeah, guess this is where we are.   :curry
> 
> TANK FOR WHATEVER!
> 
> :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


*Yeah, you could see when Curry and Dray were there that Russell didn't understand the offense because he can only play street ball at a high level, but hey, if that's how a tanking team's season ticket holders get their money's worth, so be it.*


----------



## DesolationRow

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, you could see when Curry and Dray were there that Russell didn't understand the offense because he can only play street ball at a high level, but hey, if that's how a tanking team's season ticket holders get their money's worth, so be it.*


Precisely! :cheer :dance :dancingpenguin :dance :dance2 :mark: :chefcurry WARRIORS


----------



## Stax Classic

DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark ; @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @DesoloutionRow ; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer ; @Tater ; @Stax Classic ; @lesenfanteribles ;
> 
> That WARRIORS game versus the Minnesota Timberwolves Friday night was the recently revamped Platonic Ideal of a 2019-'20 Warriors game. Be competitive (through sheer force of will from D'Angelo Russell), have a lead, lose the lead, go into overtime, predictably lose. No serious injuries to the skeleton crew remnant of the squad. Russell amassing 52 points and a stat line that stands apart from all Warriors players' stat lines since Rick Barry in 1978, was noteworthy in its own way in the middle of a mucky, dismal season for the Dubs.
> 
> Russell took 37 shots and scored 52 points, and he did a lot of everything, with nine rebounds and five assists wedded to three steals and two blocks for the night.
> 
> Seven 3-pointers. :banderas
> 
> When he is on your team and you are consequently subjected to being so exposed to it that you end up seeing it in your dreams/nightmares, you see just how remarkably ugly Russell's shooting motion is. :lmao :mark:
> 
> :kerr allowing--even sanctioning, authorizing, etc.--Russell running a vast, liberal assortment of pick-and-rolls is quite the departure from the :kerr Era all WARRIORS fans have known (and mostly, of course, naturally loved). Yet with the team otherwise effectively dead, hahaha... Uhh, yeah, guess this is where we are.   :curry
> 
> TANK FOR WHATEVER!
> 
> :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


Tank for Penny's pennies :mark:


----------



## lesenfanteribles

DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark ; @BOSS of Bel-Air ; @DesoloutionRow ; @Buffy The Vampire Slayer ; @Tater ; @Stax Classic ; @lesenfanteribles ;
> 
> That WARRIORS game versus the Minnesota Timberwolves Friday night was the recently revamped Platonic Ideal of a 2019-'20 Warriors game. Be competitive (through sheer force of will from D'Angelo Russell), have a lead, lose the lead, go into overtime, predictably lose. No serious injuries to the skeleton crew remnant of the squad. Russell amassing 52 points and a stat line that stands apart from all Warriors players' stat lines since Rick Barry in 1978, was noteworthy in its own way in the middle of a mucky, dismal season for the Dubs.
> 
> Russell took 37 shots and scored 52 points, and he did a lot of everything, with nine rebounds and five assists wedded to three steals and two blocks for the night.
> 
> Seven 3-pointers. :banderas
> 
> When he is on your team and you are consequently subjected to being so exposed to it that you end up seeing it in your dreams/nightmares, you see just how remarkably ugly Russell's shooting motion is. :lmao :mark:
> 
> :kerr allowing--even sanctioning, authorizing, etc.--Russell running a vast, liberal assortment of pick-and-rolls is quite the departure from the :kerr Era all WARRIORS fans have known (and mostly, of course, naturally loved). Yet with the team otherwise effectively dead, hahaha... Uhh, yeah, guess this is where we are.   :curry
> 
> TANK FOR WHATEVER!
> 
> :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo



Even if they are going to tank, it's a going to be a good learning experience for them. If they can bounce back and come back a season later then we can simply think of this as a vacation for them. :lmao

It's also a good time to look at their younger players as they show a lot of potential to grow as well. They were able to produce all stars in that team a few years ago so I'm pretty sure they can do it again. D'Angelo's 52 point performance was awesome even though they lost but that's something to remember for me that all hope isn't lost.


----------



## DesolationRow

Fine thoughts, @lesefanteribles;! 
@Arya Dark; @Chrome; @BOSS of Bel-Air;

Saw this discussed on ESPN at the gym on the lobby floor at the firm today.

Full article with the link: http://www.golfdigest.com/story/acc...-after-slamming-10-beers-and-playing-36-holes



> According to Jeremy Roenick, Michael Jordan once dropped 52 after slamming 10 beers and playing 36 holes
> 
> By Coleman Bentley


----------



## Chrome

DesolationRow said:


> Fine thoughts, @lesefanteribles;!
> @Arya Dark; @Chrome; @BOSS of Bel-Air;
> 
> Saw this discussed on ESPN at the gym on the lobby floor at the firm today.
> 
> Full article with the link: http://www.golfdigest.com/story/acc...-after-slamming-10-beers-and-playing-36-holes


That's my GOAT. :mj :mj2 :mj4


----------



## Corey

Hey look who's back 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195160981204127744


----------



## FriedTofu

Fun to see another western conference finalist desperate enough to roll the dice on someone like Melo. :lol

But seriously if Melo can still go on offence, he is an upgrade over whoever Blazers have at the PF spot. They aren't defending anyway, might as well improve the offence. Wouldn't even be shock if Melo plays minutes as back up center in small ball lineups.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Quick, add him in fantasy!


----------



## Dub

Its non guarantee, so its not such a gamble. Glad to see him suit up


----------



## Joel

@Chrome; does Coby White turn the ball over like this every game?

First time I'm watching the Bulls/NBA in a long time. Pretty sad to see Bulls struggling against a Nets team without their 2 best players, but I guess that is the reality of the Bulls these days.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Maybe I missed something.. but what the hell happened to GSW?


----------



## DesolationRow

Twilight Sky said:


> Maybe I missed something.. but what the hell happened to GSW?


The NBA's version of the Red Wedding.


----------



## Corey

Twilight Sky said:


> Maybe I missed something.. but what the hell happened to GSW?


Their luck and good fortune ran out and everyone got hurt.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197333365034274817


----------



## Raye

Luka is easily anywhere from a top 5-10 player this season.


----------



## RKing85

How good is Luka?

Trae Young is 26.8/3.8/8.6, amazing numbers for a second year player which any team would be thrilled to have....and the Hawks are still SO stupid for passing on Luca who is 29.9/10.6/9.4 in less minutes per game.


----------



## AlternateDemise

RKing85 said:


> How good is Luka?
> 
> Trae Young is 26.8/3.8/8.6, amazing numbers for a second year player which any team would be thrilled to have


Don't look too much into that. While he is producing high volume numbers, his efficiency is terrible and he's turnover prone. And he is literally their only noteworthy player apart from Jabari Parker who is benefiting from missing personal.


----------



## RKing85

Trae is also atrocious on defense.


----------



## ThunderJet88

RKing85 said:


> How good is Luka?
> 
> Trae Young is 26.8/3.8/8.6, amazing numbers for a second year player which any team would be thrilled to have....and the Hawks are still SO stupid for passing on Luca who is 29.9/10.6/9.4 in less minutes per game.


That's exactly what I thought the minute they traded him away.

I mean the Hawks will be fine. They'll be good. But Dallas with less overall talent will be way better.


----------



## FriedTofu

Still too early to judge, but Luka was more ready for the NBA when drafted so it is expected for him to outplay Trae at this point of their careers. The surprise is how good Luka has been so far this season. Wouldn't look too much into the negatives of Trae at this point of his career. Will be more concerning if he do not show any signs of improvement or attempts at improving in the next few years. 

To me Luka is similar to Harden and it is easier to build a contender around him with non-specific role players. Trae Young is more like Lillard and Curry, in that they need very specific role players to make up for their weaknesses to build a contender. Really depend on the teams finding pieces to maximize both good young players' offensive talents while hiding their weaknesses to see who ultimately won the trade. Hawks using the pick from the trade to take Cam Reddish makes them look very foolish right now though.


----------



## Corey

I really hated it when people wrote off the Raptors once Kawhi left. Like yeah no one expects them to compete for another title but they're still a legit playoff team in the East. They're 11-4 with Siakam averaging 25, 8, & 4 coming off the big extension. I'm happy to see that. (Y)


----------



## THANOS

Corey said:


> I really hated it when people wrote off the Raptors once Kawhi left. Like yeah no one expects them to compete for another title but they're still a legit playoff team in the East. They're 11-4 with Siakam averaging 25, 8, & 4 coming off the big extension. I'm happy to see that. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/CxXL03Q.gif" border="0" alt="" title="thumbs up" class="inlineimg" />


No one in American Media expects them to win except Kendrick Perkins, who has us going to the finals again. People will sleep on us all year and I like that. Will be all the better when we shut down Philly and Milwaukee again in the playoffs. Here's a stat for you on our defensive and Nurse's coaching:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199161185276284928


----------



## JM

THANOS said:


> No one in American Media expects them to win except Kendrick Perkins, who has us going to the finals again. People will sleep on us all year and I like that. Will be all the better when we shut down Philly and Milwaukee again in the playoffs. Here's a stat for you on our defensive and Nurse's coaching:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199161185276284928


Gasol continuing to humble Embiid is terrific. 

Guy looks so awful against him.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Lakers win their 10th straight. I expected a better team than last year, but not going on these big winning streaks and straight up dominating some of these teams. 

Dallas and Denver are definitely winnable games, but they're not gonna be complete cakewalks.


----------



## AlternateDemise

American_Nightmare said:


> Lakers win their 10th straight. I expected a better team than last year, but not going on these big winning streaks and straight up dominating some of these teams.
> 
> Dallas and Denver are definitely winnable games, but they're not gonna be complete cakewalks.


There were a lot of people who weren't expecting the Lakers to be all that great this year. And I honestly don't know why. LeBron has always been much better when surrounded by legitimately good-great defensive talent who could provide him with shooting. And I always felt that getting Dwight was something they desperately needed to do, and I was dumbfounded when they didn't at first. The guy is still extremely valuable. It's an absolute shame that he almost went without a signing this offseason. He's still a very good player. And now they got him coming off the bench, along with guys like Rondo and Kuzma. That's insane. Throw in having good 3 and D guys like Bradley and Green (and Bradley has been missing time with injury so that's even crazier to think about) and Davis and McGee locking down the paint and you've got yourself a legitimate title contending team. This is the type of team LeBron should have wanted back in Cleveland. Not one filled with elite offensive talent, but one filled with a lot of defensive talent. LeBron doesn't need multiple elite scorers. Honestly, just Irving or Love were more than enough. Just give him more guys who can provide elite defense and the rest is history.

Of course, this is all a mute point anyways because regardless of what LeBron would have had, he wasn't getting past a Golden State Warriors team featuring Durant. And he won a title anyways so...


----------



## Dub

Because the narrative was Khawi or Bust.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Dub said:


> Because the narrative was Khawi or Bust.


And it's an idiotic one. We've seen so many super teams recently that people have forgotten that well built together teams with a dynamic duo is sometimes more than enough. Sometimes having that third superstar would make a team worse. Granted, can't really say that Kawhi would make the Lakers worse, but there's situations where I feel a team would be better off without the third superstar player. The Cavs with Love is one example (although, to be fair, I think they dodged a bullet by not having Wiggins and instead a guy who is willing to adapt).


----------



## FriedTofu

No it wasn't all Kawhi or bust. The narrative was the majority of the players outside of Danny Green were either coming off of a pretty bad season before or didn't fit into 'Lebron ball' due to a lack of a history of being willing to shoot 3s or those that can shoot are bench players for a reason. Rondo was net negative last season but is shooting 50%! from 3 this season. Cousin was a non-factor and got hurt before the season started. Clippers got better after trading away Bradley. Howard was bounced around for a couple of seasons and is coming back from a lost season due to injury. KCP is KCP. It isn't without merit. The Lakers still rank one of the lowest in terms of 3 point attempts as a team but they are winning by making enough of those shots to get by.

Also the common belief is contenders need a third reliable scorer. Lakers were counting on Kuzma to be that guy after Cousins went down. There are still question marks about whether he can score enough to offset his other flaws consistently. Lakers are a top heavy team, so there were also concerns whether Lebron can stay injury free while carrying the team with such a heavy load for the whole regular season (remember no point guard in the starting lineup) but kudos to the the Lakers bench proving everyone wrong 1/4 into the season.


----------



## FriedTofu

NO LUKA NO!

Hope the ankle injury isn't a bad one.  This season is such a downer on injuries.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Lebron is pretty dangerous on any team where he's not carrying all the weight. Lakers are contenders this year.


----------



## RKing85

Toronto should play their next couple home games at Toronto General Hospital.


----------



## ABAS

Twilight Sky said:


> Lebron is pretty dangerous on any team where he's not carrying all the weight. Lakers are contenders this year.



This aged well.


----------



## FriedTofu

Warriors won two in a row! Didn't notice the Timberwolves have now lost 11 in a row. Ouch! New tank challenger sneaking up on the Dubs.


----------



## Corey

Wizards are 9-20 and not going anywhere WITH Beal. Can someone please make us an offer for him so we can be REALLY bad instead of just BAD and get a top lottery pick?? Please!?


----------



## FriedTofu

Why would you want to trade away Beal to get a chance to draft someone like Beal? He is still only 26. The Wiz has been really fun to watch this season with the insane scoring while developing their younger players too. You could do worse for a tanking team. Also, Bertans have been a revelation this season as a salary dump from the Spurs. The Wizards are also still having a decent chance at the top pick the lottery revamp. The top prospects of this draft isn't that stellar to tank for any of them as a sure thing. You can do a tank for the loaded 2022 draft instead if things don't pan out.


----------



## Corey

FriedTofu said:


> Why would you want to trade away Beal to get a chance to draft someone like Beal? He is still only 26. The Wiz has been really fun to watch this season with the insane scoring while developing their younger players too. You could do worse for a tanking team. Also, Bertans have been a revelation this season as a salary dump from the Spurs. The Wizards are also still having a decent chance at the top pick the lottery revamp. The top prospects of this draft isn't that stellar to tank for any of them as a sure thing. You can do a tank for the loaded 2022 draft instead if things don't pan out.


We're not going anywhere. We haven't been going anwyhere for a while now. Beal's defense is nothing special and the team's defense as a whole is worst in the league. Wall will come back and no one has any idea what he's gonna look like after the injury but he's making $40+ million a year so he's our guy for the long haul. Him and Beal have been our duo for 7+ years now. They're not just gonna become a beast in the east out of nowhere. I don't enjoy watching a team that gives up 121 points a game.  I'm ready for a fresh start and a rebuild.


----------



## FriedTofu

Corey said:


> We're not going anywhere. We haven't been going anwyhere for a while now. Beal's defense is nothing special and the team's defense as a whole is worst in the league. Wall will come back and no one has any idea what he's gonna look like after the injury but he's making $40+ million a year so he's our guy for the long haul. Him and Beal have been our duo for 7+ years now. They're not just gonna become a beast in the east out of nowhere. I don't enjoy watching a team that gives up 121 points a game.  I'm ready for a fresh start and a rebuild.


Your team has not had a 50 wins season since before the 80's. Maybe get a roster good enough first before this not going anywhere thinking? Tanking for lottery picks isn't foolproof. Just look at the Magic and the Suns. While not tanking isn't always the worse thing. Just look at the Pacers or the Rockets before Harden. Bucks tanked for a top 2 pick but their MVP was drafted in the mid teens.

Beal just need to be competent in defense to build a decent team around him. Beal's shooting makes him a better lead ball handler than Wall in the modern NBA so why not truely build around Beal as the number 1 guy instead? I understand Wall is impossible to move but why not see how the new dynamic work with a new front office in charge?.There is value in punting the tank of the next 2 drafts to see how your new front office build around Beal + Wall before trading Beal away to commit to a tank. Of course, they still need need a bigger wing to defend and create to become a true contender, but let's get past the 2nd round of the playoffs first before a win or bust mentality.


----------



## Corey

That Clippers/Lakers game was GREAT. Kawhi absolutely dominated and took over. Some great basketball on Chistmas day. ??


----------



## Twilight Sky

FriedTofu said:


> Snip


I recall the bullets had a pretty shitty number 1 draft pick when Jordan was playing on that team too. There's always that chance of top picks being busts.

Edit: err double post.


----------



## FriedTofu

Twilight Sky said:


> I recall the bullets had a pretty shitty number 1 draft pick when Jordan was playing on that team too. There's always that chance of top picks being busts.
> 
> Edit: err double post.


Not like the Wiz are winning even with Beal this season. More picks from trading Beal would be nice to trade a star down the line but giving Beal up for that seem like a lateral move.


----------



## FriedTofu

4 wins in a row for the Warriors. LOL What the heck happened to our tank? Only 5.5 games behind the 8th seed. We believe part 2?


----------



## Twilight Sky

I'll laugh real hard if they go on a 41 game winning streak, but yeah it's always sad for me to see a team go from super succeesful to falling flat on their ass the following season.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Rest in Peace to David Stern


----------



## FriedTofu

@Corey lol your wizards just went 3-2 against teams vying for the playoffs this past week without your best players. And you lost to the worst 2 teams of the bunch. Can't even win or tank correctly. SMH


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215313245281509376


----------



## AlternateDemise

Attorney: Hawks' Chandler Parsons suffering from 'permanent' injuries from car crash that could end NBA career


Per the attorney's statement, Parsons was part of a three-car crash that occurred due to an alleged drunk driver.




news.yahoo.com







> Atlanta Hawks forward Chandler Parsons suffered “multiple severe and permanent injuries” from a car crash last week, his attorney at Morgan & Morgan said in a release via Yahoo Sports’ Chris Haynes.
> 
> Parsons, 31, was involved in a car accident Jan. 15 and was initially reported to have suffered a concussion and whiplash. Per his attorney’s remarks Monday, his injuries include a traumatic brain injury, disc herniation and a torn labrum that could “potentially” end Parsons’ career.


Now granted, he hasn't really been doing anything note worthy for a while now. But man, that is pretty tragic stuff right there.


----------



## FriedTofu

Trae Young is a starter for the All-Stars game. The east and west divide is real.


----------



## Corey

Today might seriously be the worst day in the history of the NBA. I still can't fucking believe it...


----------



## FriedTofu

First Stern now Kobe. 2020 has been shit for the NBA.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Killmonger

RIP Mamba. 

Shit still doesn't feel like it's real. Not him....


----------



## AlternateDemise

We're really not going to talk about any of the trades that just happened? Good god, Detroit got mighty screwed on that Drummond deal.


----------



## FriedTofu

Heat going all-in this season against Gianis and the Bucks seems weird. They managed to dump Waiters and James Johnson in the trade though so that's a big win. The Iggy extension is pretty iffy but they turned 2 empty roster spots (winslow is hurt, Waiters is Waiters) into 2 additional rotation players (Iggy + SF combo) so that's pretty huge. They wanted Gallo from OKC but ended up with the combo of Jae Crowder and Solomon Hill from Memphis as a back up plan.

Detriot wanted to avoid paying Drummond's next big contract as they predict he is going to opt out in the summer. There was no market out there for a rental on a center on his huge contract or to buy his bird's rights when he opts out.. Cavs paid a 2nd rounder to decide whether the fit is there Kevin Love + Drummond. Not really optimistic in that though since Blake + Drummond wasn't exactly lights out at the Pistons. Still a bad look for the Pistons not dealing Drummond away earlier. But I think this deal get the Pistons out of the threat of the luxury tax next season should Drummond opt in.

Warriors getting rid of D'lo as everyone expected. Not thrilled with Wiggins on the Warriors but at least he is in theory a better fit with the core three than Rusell and they managed to get under the luxury tax with this trade to avoid even more pain from the repeater. Surprised the Warriors couldn't get the Suns to bite and offer a better deal but I guess it was hard to get salaries to match AND getting picks back.


----------



## Clique

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=183396629556225






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2732831036806820


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232034862980354049


----------



## Corey

Beal scored a career high 53 last night in a terrible loss to the Bulls. Tonight, follows it up with an astounding 55 in a hell of an effort against the Bucks (another loss but still). First player to score 50+ on back-to-back nights since... Kobe. Wow.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Corey said:


> Beal scored a career high 53 last night in a terrible loss to the Bulls. Tonight, follows it up with an astounding 55 in a hell of an effort against the Bucks (another loss but still). First player to score 50+ on back-to-back nights since... Kobe. Wow.


He's fucking amazing. A shame his talent is being wasted just like Trae.


----------



## FriedTofu

What is everyone's opinion on Rocket's super small ball? 4 out + Westbrook seem to be working for them besides that slip up against the Knicks. They don't seem to be missing much without a traditional center. It almost seem like Westbrook is playing the role of a center on offence for them now.

Also lol the Nuggets lost to the g-league warriors.


----------



## AlternateDemise

FriedTofu said:


> What is everyone's opinion on Rocket's super small ball? 4 out + Westbrook seem to be working for them besides that slip up against the Knicks. They don't seem to be missing much without a traditional center. It almost seem like Westbrook is playing the role of a center on offence for them now.
> 
> Also lol the Nuggets lost to the g-league warriors.


I hate everything about it. And it's a Mike D'Antoni invention so that makes me hate it even more. And it's not going to work in the playoffs so it's an idiotic move on his part and just further shows why he's one of the all time most overrated coaches in the history of the sport.

With that said, it isn't really hurting the Rockets all that much as of now. In fact it's helping Westbrook be a lot more effective as a player. It's going to absolutely fuck them over when they are matched up against teams like the Lakers, Nuggets, or the Jazz.


----------



## FriedTofu

AlternateDemise said:


> I hate everything about it. And it's a Mike D'Antoni invention so that makes me hate it even more. And it's not going to work in the playoffs so it's an idiotic move on his part and just further shows why he's one of the all time most overrated coaches in the history of the sport.
> 
> With that said, it isn't really hurting the Rockets all that much as of now. In fact it's helping Westbrook be a lot more effective as a player. It's going to absolutely fuck them over when they are matched up against teams like the Lakers, Nuggets, or the Jazz.


MDA with CP3 and Harden was the only team that concerned the KD warriors though. That has to count for something. Mike was ahead of his time with the Suns, how is he overrated? His biggest flaw is a lack of trust in the 8th to 10th man and always overplaying his core players. But that is not that important in the playoffs when rotation shorten anyway.

I have similar doubts about it being effective in the playoffs but honestly I can't see any matchup is going to really punish them besides the Nuggets and Philly with Jokic and Embiid. AD will destroy any traditional centers as a small ball 5. Gobert lacks the post skill to punish small ball on the offensive end. The one match up that could really go against them is Jokic but the Nuggets are really guilty of playing to their opponent's level this season so they might lose a favorable match-up just because.

By going super small, the Rockets are baiting teams into post-ups that is less efficient than drive and kicks. Their players are strong enough to hold their own just enough against most small ball bigs. (traditional 3s and 4s) so that might not be as bad as it seem for them. Having said that, they are going to be outrebounded but probably betting that they will make more transition 3s for the post up 2s they are giving up.


----------



## AlternateDemise

FriedTofu said:


> MDA with CP3 and Harden was the only team that concerned the KD warriors though. That has to count for something. Mike was ahead of his time with the Suns, how is he overrated? His biggest flaw is a lack of trust in the 8th to 10th man and always overplaying his core players. But that is not that important in the playoffs when rotation shorten anyway.


No, his major flaw is his complete disregard for the defensive end of the floor. And this isn't even in regards to making his guys play that end either (which was once an issue). Just the way his team is constructed right now is an indicator that he still doesn't care about defense. And it wouldn't be such an issue if everything about his game-plan didn't revolve around offense. But that isn't even his greatest flaw. His greatest flaw is the fact that he doesn't know how to adapt to the team given to him. Instead, he needs teams to be built to what he wants because he doesn't work off of anything else. His time as the 2013 Lakers head coach was one of the worst stretches of coaching I have ever seen in my entire life (and that is not an exaggeration, from my time that I started watching the NBA and playing basketball growing up, I can't think of any coaching performance that was worse). He has a starting line up consisting mostly of over the hill players who are well past their prime, and two frontcourt players who at that point are slower than your average PF/C, and he's STILL trying to implement his fast offense system. He was having Pau Gasol try to be a three point specialist. His absolute disregard for the personal at hand was attrocious and basically ruined the Lakers season (that and injuries, which was the main reason they struggled but still). His lack of trust in the 8 to 10th man? I wouldn't even put that in his top 5 worst qualities as a coach. But I digress.

And yeah, that team was a concern to the Warriors...for one season. And that was mostly due to Harden and Paul playing terrific. 

Ahead of his time with the Suns? You think his style of offense was the first of its kind? You need to brush up on your NBA history.



FriedTofu said:


> I have similar doubts about it being effective in the playoffs but honestly I can't see any matchup is going to really punish them besides the Nuggets and Philly with Jokic and Embiid. AD will destroy any traditional centers as a small ball 5. Gobert lacks the post skill to punish small ball on the offensive end. The one match up that could really go against them is Jokic but the Nuggets are really guilty of playing to their opponent's level this season so they might lose a favorable match-up just because.


It's not about opposing players punishing them with post ups (although it will be hilarious to watch them try to defend against AD, assuming they make it that far). It's about having all of these smaller guys trying to compete with these bigger, stronger players for a seven game series. Shit like that matters. When you have a guy like PJ Tucker trying to play physical with someone like Gobert for consecutive games, that's going to take a toll on him. Imagine him trying to just get basic rebounds. Forget the fact that Gobert will likely feast on offensive and defensive rebounding, that's going to take a lot out of him or any other player that tries to fight for those opportunities. This is one of the reasons why you always want a big who is contempt with doing all of that dirty work. This is one of the reasons the Warriors struggled against the Thunder in 2016. They had a hard time dealing with the larger, more physical play style of the Thunder, who had much bigger and stronger players. If it wasn't for Klay Thompson, that 73 win Warriors team wouldn't have even made the finals that year (a series where the bigger physical style of play of the Cavaliers was also a factor, although not the main reason for the finals loss obviously). 



FriedTofu said:


> By going super small, the Rockets are baiting teams into post-ups that is less efficient than drive and kicks. Their players are strong enough to hold their own just enough against most small ball bigs. (traditional 3s and 4s) so that might not be as bad as it seem for them. Having said that, they are going to be outrebounded but probably betting that they will make more transition 3s for the post up 2s they are giving up.


The problem with this is that there isn't enough versatility defensively to make that point matter. No matter what, a good offensive team is going to take advantage of it. Can you imagine this Rockets line up trying to stop Jokic from doing whatever he wants out there? Forget about the fact that LeBron is probably going to drive into the paint whenever he wants to. I don't take anything away from Robert Covington, who is a great defensive player, or even PJ Tucker for that matter, but you can't expect them to do all that much when guys like Westbrook and Harden (who has improved defensively I will give him that) are allowing people to score at will because they lack the ability to stop it from happening themselves. Going back to the 2016 Warriors for a moment, yeah, they liked to employ a small ball line up that was deadly, but the difference there is that it had multiple versatile defensive players like Thompson, Barnes, Iguodala, and Green who could guard multiple positions on the floor and could score from anywhere on the floor at the other end, and they all had a clear understanding of their roles on the court. You can't say the same about the Rockets right now. That doesn't take away from the individual talent of those players, but it is a factor no less.


----------



## FriedTofu

AlternateDemise said:


> No, his major flaw is his complete disregard for the defensive end of the floor. And this isn't even in regards to making his guys play that end either (which was once an issue). Just the way his team is constructed right now is an indicator that he still doesn't care about defense. And it wouldn't be such an issue if everything about his game-plan didn't revolve around offense. But that isn't even his greatest flaw. His greatest flaw is the fact that he doesn't know how to adapt to the team given to him. Instead, he needs teams to be built to what he wants because he doesn't work off of anything else. His time as the 2013 Lakers head coach was one of the worst stretches of coaching I have ever seen in my entire life (and that is not an exaggeration, from my time that I started watching the NBA and playing basketball growing up, I can't think of any coaching performance that was worse). He has a starting line up consisting mostly of over the hill players who are well past their prime, and two frontcourt players who at that point are slower than your average PF/C, and he's STILL trying to implement his fast offense system. He was having Pau Gasol try to be a three point specialist. His absolute disregard for the personal at hand was attrocious and basically ruined the Lakers season (that and injuries, which was the main reason they struggled but still). His lack of trust in the 8 to 10th man? I wouldn't even put that in his top 5 worst qualities as a coach. But I digress.
> 
> And yeah, that team was a concern to the Warriors...for one season. And that was mostly due to Harden and Paul playing terrific.
> 
> Ahead of his time with the Suns? You think his style of offense was the first of its kind? You need to brush up on your NBA history.


But Pau ended up shooting 3s later on to stay in the NBA. So even that decision was ahead of its time. You know nothing about NBA history if you refuse to acknowledge Mike's offence changed the game. You let his bad years cloud your judgement of his entire career and you are the one again trying to sell me that you know more about the NBA? lol





> It's not about opposing players punishing them with post ups (although it will be hilarious to watch them try to defend against AD, assuming they make it that far). It's about having all of these smaller guys trying to compete with these bigger, stronger players for a seven game series. Shit like that matters. When you have a guy like PJ Tucker trying to play physical with someone like Gobert for consecutive games, that's going to take a toll on him. Imagine him trying to just get basic rebounds. Forget the fact that Gobert will likely feast on offensive and defensive rebounding, that's going to take a lot out of him or any other player that tries to fight for those opportunities. This is one of the reasons why you always want a big who is contempt with doing all of that dirty work. This is one of the reasons the Warriors struggled against the Thunder in 2016. They had a hard time dealing with the larger, more physical play style of the Thunder, who had much bigger and stronger players. If it wasn't for Klay Thompson, that 73 win Warriors team wouldn't have even made the finals that year (a series where the bigger physical style of play of the Cavaliers was also a factor, although not the main reason for the finals loss obviously).


That's the thing though, the Rockets core players are shorter but they are all pretty strong to play up a position. Harden and Westbrook are more than capable of defending 1-on-1, their weakness is getting caught in switches. Covington is an excellent help defender. Tucker has been playing up a position for years and like you said is going to be dead playing center for full games. :lol Yeah you listed how those teams struggled, but what about teams that have a big struggling against those teams too? Playing smaller doesn't mean playing less physical. They are betting they can run the bigger guys who can't punish them on offence off the court. And judging by how the playoffs have been the past half a decade, we can't say that is a bad bet.





> The problem with this is that there isn't enough versatility defensively to make that point matter. No matter what, a good offensive team is going to take advantage of it. Can you imagine this Rockets line up trying to stop Jokic from doing whatever he wants out there? Forget about the fact that LeBron is probably going to drive into the paint whenever he wants to. I don't take anything away from Robert Covington, who is a great defensive player, or even PJ Tucker for that matter, but you can't expect them to do all that much when guys like Westbrook and Harden (who has improved defensively I will give him that) are allowing people to score at will because they lack the ability to stop it from happening themselves. Going back to the 2016 Warriors for a moment, yeah, they liked to employ a small ball line up that was deadly, but the difference there is that it had multiple versatile defensive players like Thompson, Barnes, Iguodala, and Green who could guard multiple positions on the floor and could score from anywhere on the floor at the other end, and they all had a clear understanding of their roles on the court. You can't say the same about the Rockets right now. That doesn't take away from the individual talent of those players, but it is a factor no less.


I don't know man, how many bigs are out there that can protect the rim while staying in a small ball game? Like I said I feel Jokic is the one player that can really punish them but the Nuggets are really bad at playing to their opponents' level against easier opponents this season so I can't fully buy into them against the Rockets yet. Lebron is going to drive into the paint against anyone without Hibbert's 'verticality'. How are the Rockets able to guard Lebron is more of who they have at wing guarding him than super small ball versus regular line ups. Gordon, Tucker, Harden, Covington and Westbrook have the physical tools to play versatile defense too. They definitely have a clear understanding of their roles too knowing they are the shorter team for almost every game so it is team rebound every game. Rockets are super small in terms of height but they aren't giving up much in terms of strength imo. It is really up to them remaining disciplined with the game plan or it falls apart easily.


----------



## AlternateDemise

FriedTofu said:


> But Pau ended up shooting 3s later on to stay in the NBA. So even that decision was ahead of its time.


That decision happened in 2013 when big men shooting threes was already a lot more common. And there's an entire country worth of big men who have been known three point shooters for a long time. There's nothing "ahead of his time" about that. Once again, learn the history of the game.



FriedTofu said:


> You know nothing about NBA history if you refuse to acknowledge Mike's offence changed the game. You let his bad years cloud your judgement of his entire career and you are the one again trying to sell me that you know more about the NBA? lol


Never said his offense didn't change the game. But he wasn't ahead of his time. That style of play wasn't anything new, it just wasn't the norm at that point. If you want to consider that "ahead of their time", I will proceed to laugh at you for acting like that is in anyway a positive aspect of D'Antoni when his playstyle never won him anything. 

Why would I not let his bad years cloud my judgement? He's had more bad years than good ones. His entire tenure with the Knicks and Lakers were failures. In Phoenix, he failed over and over again (I'll give him a pass for 2007 because of Amare's suspension). Being a good regular season team doesn't mean anything when your formula isn't a proven success. At least Larry Brown won a title with his. No one is denying how effective his offense was. No one is denying how great the Suns were. But when he went somewhere else, the flaws in his system showed (and they showed even in Phoenix). It wasn't based on the coach, it was based on the personal. And that wouldn't necessarily be a problem if he wasn't hell bent on doing it regardless.

One of the most basic aspects of being a coach is that you adjust based on what you are given. And yet with a 40 year old Steve Nash, nearing retirement Kobe Bryant, an old Ron Artest, an old and slow Pau Gasol, and Dwight Howard who was fresh off of back surgery and noticeably slower, he wanted to incorporate a fast paced style that rivaled the Showtime Lakers.

That's not good coaching. That is laughably bad elementary leveled coaching that would be rejected at any high school level competition. And the part I always found amazing is when he blamed it not working on talent, NOT on this not being the right system for the team (and then when Kobe became the main ball handler, he tried to act like that was all him. Fuck right off D'Antoni because we all know that isn't true). And yes, it deserves to be focused upon. If LeBron's performance 9 years ago against the Dallas Mavericks continues to get criticized (and rightfully so), then don't be surprised when people point out the numerous years of failures D'Antoni experienced as a head coach, especially when it is well deserved and is more than any good years he's had.



FriedTofu said:


> That's the thing though, the Rockets core players are shorter but they are all pretty strong to play up a position. Harden and Westbrook are more than capable of defending 1-on-1, their weakness is getting caught in switches.


That is a massive problem when running a small ball line up.



FriedTofu said:


> Covington is an excellent help defender. Tucker has been playing up a position for years and like you said is going to be dead playing center for full games. :lol Yeah you listed how those teams struggled, but what about teams that have a big struggling against those teams too?


Like who?



FriedTofu said:


> Playing smaller doesn't mean playing less physical. They are betting they can run the bigger guys who can't punish them on offence off the court. And judging by how the playoffs have been the past half a decade, we can't say that is a bad bet.


Judging by what? The Warriors, a team that had four all stars in two of those finals wins and beat an injured team in the other? Or the Cavaliers who won off of a historic comeback thanks to being more physically dominant than the injured Warriors? Or the Raptors who were a complete all around time with versatile big man defenders on their team causing all kinds of problems for the Warriors? And all of this happening in games that were more slowed down, based on more physical styles of play where defense matters more than ever?

That's a pretty bad bet to make.



FriedTofu said:


> I don't know man, how many bigs are out there that can protect the rim while staying in a small ball game?


Anthony Davis, Javal McGee, Nikola Jokic, Steven Adams, Hassan Whiteside (IF the Blazers make the playoffs), Rudy Gobert. Quite a lot actually. All hypothetical's, I honestly have no idea idea how well they'd do in this situation, but they've done it before.



FriedTofu said:


> Like I said I feel Jokic is the one player that can really punish them but the Nuggets are really bad at playing to their opponents' level against easier opponents this season so I can't fully buy into them against the Rockets yet. Lebron is going to drive into the paint against anyone without Hibbert's 'verticality'. How are the Rockets able to guard Lebron is more of who they have at wing guarding him than super small ball versus regular line ups. Gordon, Tucker, Harden, Covington and Westbrook have the physical tools to play versatile defense too. They definitely have a clear understanding of their roles too knowing they are the shorter team for almost every game so it is team rebound every game. Rockets are super small in terms of height but they aren't giving up much in terms of strength imo. It is really up to them remaining disciplined with the game plan or it falls apart easily.


Having the strength doesn't do you a whole lot if you don't have the length. Even as I watch this Clippers/Rockets game right now, the glaring problems with this style of play that I just got done pointing out are incredibly obvious, and this isn't even one of the teams I mentioned. They have no idea what to do against Harrell, who basically has been able to do what ever he wanted down low. And he's not even a big guy with a lot of length.

And Harden, Westbrook and Gordon do NOT have what it takes to be versatile defenders. They have short arms and aren't very tall players. They do have the athleticism, but you're going to need a lot more than that when trying to defend teams like the Lakers and Nuggets. Again, Covington and Tucker, while great at that end (even fantastic) isn't going to be enough to get the job done. You need more than that. I'm not saying they aren't capable of doing it. But if you are relying on these guys to be "versatile defensive players", you're basically shooting yourself in the foot. Kyrie Irving has all the tools needed to be a versatile defensive player, I'm not about to put my hopes and dreams into him doing that because I know better.


----------



## FriedTofu

AlternateDemise said:


> That decision happened in 2013 when big men shooting threes was already a lot more common. And there's an entire country worth of big men who have been known three point shooters for a long time. There's nothing "ahead of his time" about that. Once again, learn the history of the game.


Which big was shooting threes that season? Pau wouldn't even attempt to shoot it until like 2 years later. 





> Never said his offense didn't change the game. But he wasn't ahead of his time. That style of play wasn't anything new, it just wasn't the norm at that point. If you want to consider that "ahead of their time", I will proceed to laugh at you for acting like that is in anyway a positive aspect of D'Antoni when his playstyle never won him anything.


Many winners after that Suns team credit the Sun's offence and playing style for changing their approach. How is something wasn't the norm before him, but is the norm now not ahead of his time? Yeah the style wasn't new, but it wasn't proven in the NBA and seen as a gimmick European style before the Suns won a lot.



> Why would I not let his bad years cloud my judgement? He's had more bad years than good ones. His entire tenure with the Knicks and Lakers were failures. In Phoenix, he failed over and over again (I'll give him a pass for 2007 because of Amare's suspension). Being a good regular season team doesn't mean anything when your formula isn't a proven success. At least Larry Brown won a title with his. No one is denying how effective his offense was. No one is denying how great the Suns were. But when he went somewhere else, the flaws in his system showed (and they showed even in Phoenix). It wasn't based on the coach, it was based on the personal. And that wouldn't necessarily be a problem if he wasn't hell bent on doing it regardless.


How is winning 50+ games = failling over and over again? How is being a good regular season team a knock on his coaching? Again champions in recent years have always held his system in high regards. I trust them more than someone hating on him for some dumb ringzzz only reason.



> One of the most basic aspects of being a coach is that you adjust based on what you are given. And yet with a 40 year old Steve Nash, nearing retirement Kobe Bryant, an old Ron Artest, an old and slow Pau Gasol, and Dwight Howard who was fresh off of back surgery and noticeably slower, he wanted to incorporate a fast paced style that rivaled the Showtime Lakers.


Every coach wants to run fast now. Don't blame him for vets not realizing the change was coming and refuse to change. 



> That's not good coaching. That is laughably bad elementary leveled coaching that would be rejected at any high school level competition. And the part I always found amazing is when he blamed it not working on talent, NOT on this not being the right system for the team (and then when Kobe became the main ball handler, he tried to act like that was all him. Fuck right off D'Antoni because we all know that isn't true). And yes, it deserves to be focused upon. If LeBron's performance 9 years ago against the Dallas Mavericks continues to get criticized (and rightfully so), then don't be surprised when people point out the numerous years of failures D'Antoni experienced as a head coach, especially when it is well deserved and is more than any good years he's had.


Again, bigs started shooting 3s. Every team started running more. The vets had the tool to reshape their game to fit into a more modern offence but did not respect him enough to trust ti will work out. Imagine if Pau started spacing the floor and Dwight doing pick-and-rolls in his prime instead of asking for post-ups. That team would be much better even though they were much older.





> That is a massive problem when running a small ball line up.


Hasn't really affected as much since teams like to target Harden in the post-up where is actually quite capable at. Their defense actually improved after the Capala trade. Still a small sample size though.





> Like who?


Memphis, Rockets with Dwight. Also top seeded Pacers struggled against a losing 8th seeded Hawks that effectively destroyed Hibbert's career. I don't even know why I am defending this. Recent history showed bigs that can't contribute on offence are being played off the court in the playoffs.





> Judging by what? The Warriors, a team that had four all stars in two of those finals wins and beat an injured team in the other? Or the Cavaliers who won off of a historic comeback thanks to being more physically dominant than the injured Warriors? Or the Raptors who were a complete all around time with versatile big man defenders on their team causing all kinds of problems for the Warriors? And all of this happening in games that were more slowed down, based on more physical styles of play where defense matters more than ever?
> 
> That's a pretty bad bet to make.


How about just a team with Lillard and CJ making the Western conference finals? Or every team playing smaller than their regular season lineups in the playoffs. Or Anthony Davis saying he is willing to play the 5 in the playoffs? Playing small =/= less physical. Warriors are notorious for being very physical to compensate for their height disadvantage. The bet is if everyone goes smaller in the playoffs, why not go even smaller than what others are doing to see if there is any advantage in that?





> Anthony Davis, Javal McGee, Nikola Jokic, Steven Adams, Hassan Whiteside (IF the Blazers make the playoffs), Rudy Gobert. Quite a lot actually. All hypothetical's, I honestly have no idea idea how well they'd do in this situation, but they've done it before.


All of them besides Adams were run off the court in the playoffs in recent years though. Adams staying on the court could be why the Thunder never made it past the 1st round even though he played well individually. And McGee and Whiteside are horrible at rim protection chasing stats instead of playing solid defense and trusting their teammates.





> Having the strength doesn't do you a whole lot if you don't have the length. Even as I watch this Clippers/Rockets game right now, the glaring problems with this style of play that I just got done pointing out are incredibly obvious, and this isn't even one of the teams I mentioned. They have no idea what to do against Harrell, who basically has been able to do what ever he wanted down low. And he's not even a big guy with a lot of length.
> 
> And Harden, Westbrook and Gordon do NOT have what it takes to be versatile defenders. They have short arms and aren't very tall players. They do have the athleticism, but you're going to need a lot more than that when trying to defend teams like the Lakers and Nuggets. Again, Covington and Tucker, while great at that end (even fantastic) isn't going to be enough to get the job done. You need more than that. I'm not saying they aren't capable of doing it. But if you are relying on these guys to be "versatile defensive players", you're basically shooting yourself in the foot. Kyrie Irving has all the tools needed to be a versatile defensive player, I'm not about to put my hopes and dreams into him doing that because I know better.


I think the Rockets shooting 7-42 has more to why they struggled in that game than giving up length. Small ball is always at risk of losing the rebounding battle but with so many 3s being shot, there are more long rebounds we could be seeing rebounding guards > bigs in securing a rebound. Another big issue with small ball is a lack of rim protection which is giving the opposing ball handler a license to attack the basket at will. So far they have the speed and strength to keep that in check. The Rockets are going all in with live or die by the 3 with this approach which I have to say is very interesting to see if it will work. If the Rockets experiment works, and changes how we look at rim protection and rebounding in team building, it could mean a real positionless basketball and shooting > height in talent evaluation in the future.


----------



## AlternateDemise

FriedTofu said:


> Which big was shooting threes that season? Pau wouldn't even attempt to shoot it until like 2 years later.


Kevin Love off the top of my head. Would need to look into it more. 



FriedTofu said:


> Many winners after that Suns team credit the Sun's offence and playing style for changing their approach. How is something wasn't the norm before him, but is the norm now not ahead of his time? Yeah the style wasn't new, but it wasn't proven in the NBA and seen as a gimmick European style before the Suns won a lot.


For that exact reason you just listed. It wasn't new. We had seen teams try it before, a lot of which were bad ones. The Suns were one of the first teams (not counting the Showtime Lakers who were truly ahead of their time albeit a different situation as well as structure and style) to successfully implement it into a winning formula. If we are really gonna go off of the legitimate definition of "ahead of its time", then yes, you can say it was ahead of its time. But that doesn't necessarily make him a good coach, not for that reason anyways.



FriedTofu said:


> How is winning 50+ games = failling over and over again?


Pretty obvious that isn't what I'm referring to.



FriedTofu said:


> Again champions in recent years have always held his system in high regards. I trust them more than someone hating on him for some dumb ringzzz only reason.


Who? Like Steve Kerr? The guy who was his assistant? Of course he's going to hold his system in high regard. 

I never once mentioned his lack of rings as my reason for hating him. It's for his approach to the game. The results speak for themselves. His lack of title wins are the proof to the argument I am making. That's not a dumb reason. 



FriedTofu said:


> Every coach wants to run fast now. Don't blame him for vets not realizing the change was coming and refuse to change.


First off, no they don't. Don't take what's happening to a couple of teams and apply it to everyone else. Second, it's pretty obvious at this point that more teams having a fast paced offense is due to the success of the Warriors, not D'Antoni's Suns team (of which happened more than a decade ago. If it had that big of an impact we would have seen things happening much sooner).



FriedTofu said:


> Again, bigs started shooting 3s. Every team started running more.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> he vets had the tool to reshape their game to fit into a more modern offence but did not respect him enough to trust ti will work out. Imagine if Pau started spacing the floor and Dwight doing pick-and-rolls in his prime instead of asking for post-ups. That team would be much better even though they were much older.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't have. One of the reasons why it didn't work in the first place was because they were already missing key players to injury. They didn't have the personal needed to make it work. And what do you mean "imagine if Pau started spacing the floor"? He TRIED. He COULDN'T. He was not a consistent three point shooter at the time. It was never something he consistently worked on. It was an idiotic idea on D'Antoni's part and it failed massively.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't really affected as much since teams like to target Harden in the post-up where is actually quite capable at. Their defense actually improved after the Capala trade. Still a small sample size though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis, Rockets with Dwight. Also top seeded Pacers struggled against a losing 8th seeded Hawks that effectively destroyed Hibbert's career. I don't even know why I am defending this. Recent history showed bigs that can't contribute on offence are being played off the court in the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant from this season.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about just a team with Lillard and CJ making the Western conference finals? Or every team playing smaller than their regular season lineups in the playoffs. Or Anthony Davis saying he is willing to play the 5 in the playoffs? Playing small =/= less physical. Warriors are notorious for being very physical to compensate for their height disadvantage. The bet is if everyone goes smaller in the playoffs, why not go even smaller than what others are doing to see if there is any advantage in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on earth would a team play to the Rockets scheme and go small ball for them? Your argument is going off of the scenario that these teams are actually dumb enough to try that. And I can tell you right now, if Vogel (for example) sees that team in the playoffs, he's going to take advantage of his bigs and have them beat the shit out of Houston's small ball line up. And even in the scenario where do in fact decide to play Davis at the 5, all I have to say to that is...have fun trying to stop LeBron and Davis from scoring inside for an entire series.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of them besides Adams were run off the court in the playoffs in recent years though. Adams staying on the court could be why the Thunder never made it past the 1st round even though he played well individually. And McGee and Whiteside are horrible at rim protection chasing stats instead of playing solid defense and trusting their teammates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whiteside yes. McGee however hasn't been like that all that much this season. He's putting a lot more effort into actually protecting the rim instead of going for blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Rockets shooting 7-42 has more to why they struggled in that game than giving up length. Small ball is always at risk of losing the rebounding battle but with so many 3s being shot, there are more long rebounds we could be seeing rebounding guards > bigs in securing a rebound. Another big issue with small ball is a lack of rim protection which is giving the opposing ball handler a license to attack the basket at will. So far they have the speed and strength to keep that in check. The Rockets are going all in with live or die by the 3 with this approach which I have to say is very interesting to see if it will work. If the Rockets experiment works, and changes how we look at rim protection and rebounding in team building, it could mean a real positionless basketball and shooting > height in talent evaluation in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it does in fact work, then yes, it is going to absolutely change the game. But I doubt it will. Even if the Rockets somehow make it out of the West and into the finals, the Bucks (assuming they make the finals) would have a field day with this line up. No one to guard their lengthy shooters, no one to stop Giannis (except for Covington because he actually does have the length to be bothersome), and the Bucks actually have the defensive talent to slow down the Houston offense.
Click to expand...


----------



## FriedTofu

AlternateDemise said:


> Kevin Love off the top of my head. Would need to look into it more.


Cool. How many bigs that never shot the 3 before but started to shoot them?





> For that exact reason you just listed. It wasn't new. We had seen teams try it before, a lot of which were bad ones. The Suns were one of the first teams (not counting the Showtime Lakers who were truly ahead of their time albeit a different situation as well as structure and style) to successfully implement it into a winning formula. If we are really gonna go off of the legitimate definition of "ahead of its time", then yes, you can say it was ahead of its time. But that doesn't necessarily make him a good coach, not for that reason anyways.


How is him making it a novelty offence in the years before him into a league-wide offense now not ahead of his time? You are clutching at straws to deny him what other coaches have said influenced them. Even Pop used elements of the Suns philosophy when he made Tony Parker the go to guy in 2007. By your logic, nothing is ever new because someone can dig up past history of poor teams doing something so it doesn't count. Wow you went from calling him overrated to flat out calling him not a good coach? Let me guess, are you one of those hating on Spol, Blatt and Kerr type of guy?





> Pretty obvious that isn't what I'm referring to.


His teams usually are playing against the best player in the playoffs. Why is winning in the regular season not an accomplishment? Why is it ringzzz the only argument here for coaching accomplishments and not improving players or changing the approach to the game? So is Hall of Fame coach Jerry Sloan a failure too?





> Who? Like Steve Kerr? The guy who was his assistant? Of course he's going to hold his system in high regard.
> 
> I never once mentioned his lack of rings as my reason for hating him. It's for his approach to the game. The results speak for themselves. His lack of title wins are the proof to the argument I am making. That's not a dumb reason.


Says his lack of rings is not reason for hating him. Use lack of rings as proof of argument he is making. Huh? What approach to the game do you hate so much? More running and more shooting to space the floor for the ball handler?





> First off, no they don't. Don't take what's happening to a couple of teams and apply it to everyone else. Second, it's pretty obvious at this point that more teams having a fast paced offense is due to the success of the Warriors, not D'Antoni's Suns team (of which happened more than a decade ago. If it had that big of an impact we would have seen things happening much sooner).


Pace has shot up over the years. How can you say it is only to a couple of teams? Yes and the Warriors ran fast because of the influence of Mike's style. Sometimes change doesn't come immediately because of inertia. I say 12 to 13 years since his style was first introduced to completely changing how the game approached is a pretty short window.



> No, they wouldn't have. One of the reasons why it didn't work in the first place was because they were already missing key players to injury. They didn't have the personal needed to make it work. And what do you mean "imagine if Pau started spacing the floor"? He TRIED. He COULDN'T. He was not a consistent three point shooter at the time. It was never something he consistently worked on. It was an idiotic idea on D'Antoni's part and it failed massively.


But he miraculously found a way to shoot 3s years alter? Pau just did not accept the role. Can't really blame him because he found success playing the way he did before D'Antoni arrive. But I do not believe Pau was giving his full effort into the new role. He just needed to shoot 30% to keep defenses honest. Also you seem to have ignored the part about Dwight.



> I meant from this season.


 You brought up the 2016 Thunder-Warriors series and claim you meant this season? How disingenuous can you be? Even your Gobert example is pretty ironic considering Tucker and Capela combo won the playoff match up 2 seasons in a row with Tucker getting more minutes in the more recent series and Utah went smaller this season without Favors.



> Why on earth would a team play to the Rockets scheme and go small ball for them? Your argument is going off of the scenario that these teams are actually dumb enough to try that. And I can tell you right now, if Vogel (for example) sees that team in the playoffs, he's going to take advantage of his bigs and have them beat the shit out of Houston's small ball line up. And even in the scenario where do in fact decide to play Davis at the 5, all I have to say to that is...have fun trying to stop LeBron and Davis from scoring inside for an entire series.


Because that is literally what is happening across the league the past few playoffs. Unless you are Giannis or Embiid level of efficiency on offense in the paint, spacing from the threat of 3s > post ups. Davis at the 5 is their best option to give more space for Lebron to attack.



> Whiteside yes. McGee however hasn't been like that all that much this season. He's putting a lot more effort into actually protecting the rim instead of going for blocks.


Davis is so much better at it than him.



> If it does in fact work, then yes, it is going to absolutely change the game. But I doubt it will. Even if the Rockets somehow make it out of the West and into the finals, the Bucks (assuming they make the finals) would have a field day with this line up. No one to guard their lengthy shooters, no one to stop Giannis (except for Covington because he actually does have the length to be bothersome), and the Bucks actually have the defensive talent to slow down the Houston offense.


Yeah this is going to test the value of rim protection that is the one skill that wings have not replicated. We could see more 4/5 tweeners like Draymond Green being full time starters instead and maybe even subbed out to go even smaller if this Rocket's experiment work.


----------



## AlternateDemise

FriedTofu said:


> Cool. How many bigs that never shot the 3 before but started to shoot them?


So you're going to assume that was all because of D'Antoni doing it unsuccessfully with Gasol?

(Still have yet to look because of laziness)



FriedTofu said:


> How is him making it a novelty offence in the years before him into a league-wide offense now not ahead of his time? You are clutching at straws to deny him what other coaches have said influenced them. Even Pop used elements of the Suns philosophy when he made Tony Parker the go to guy in 2007.


I already acknowledged that what he did influenced other coaches in their offensive approach. Hell the Spurs were something I already specifically mentioned. Try keeping up please.



FriedTofu said:


> By your logic, nothing is ever new because someone can dig up past history of poor teams doing something so it doesn't count. Wow you went from calling him overrated to flat out calling him not a good coach? Let me guess, are you one of those hating on Spol, Blatt and Kerr type of guy?


Actually no, I like all three of those coaches, especially Blatt who I have praised time and time again on this forum. You want to know why? Because not only have their formula's actually worked, but they actually give a damn about defense AND make legitimate adjustments based on specific situations as well as the roster given to them. D'Antoni has a proven history of not doing this.



FriedTofu said:


> His teams usually are playing against the best player in the playoffs.


What an incredibly laughable excuse. The 2010 Boston Celtics played against the two best players in the entire Eastern Conference players, beat them both, went to the finals and took the Lakers to seven games, who had Kobe Bryant, the best player in the West. The Suns had the players needed to get the job done, they simply couldn't do it, because guess what? Playing one end of the floor isn't going to get the job done (no shit). 



FriedTofu said:


> Why is winning in the regular season not an accomplishment? Why is it ringzzz the only argument here for coaching accomplishments and not improving players or changing the approach to the game? So is Hall of Fame coach Jerry Sloan a failure too?


First off, D'Antoni isn't Jerry Sloan. Don't ever compare those two again.

Second, once again, rings are not my only argument here. They haven't even been my main argument. My main argument has been his failures as a coach in NY and LA, something you continue to not acknowledge and instead are focusing entirely on his time with Phoenix. If his team with Phoenix featured him taking a team full of people who had to adjust to what he wanted to use to run the offense, I'd be more impressed. But he had the perfect personal needed to do what he wanted to do. But yeah sure, he had great consecutive seasons with a stacked roster. I guess Mike Brown is an all time great coach because he had back to back 60 win seasons as the Cavaliers coach. I guess Tye Lue is a legendary coach because he took a team to three straight NBA finals despite having no idea what he was doing.

Context matters. I don't care how many great regular seasons he had. It was the right place at the right time for him. If he were on any other team at that time frame, he would have never coached in the NBA again. Think I'm wrong? Feel free to name a team from that time frame besides the Suns who would have fit his system perfectly.



FriedTofu said:


> Says his lack of rings is not reason for hating him. Use lack of rings as proof of argument he is making. Huh?


Stop with the trolling. You know why I said that. Don't try to play the idiot game because you don't have any real retorts to this point. You know my reason for hating him, and you know his lack of rings are not my main argument. You're going right back to the ignore list if I see it again.



FriedTofu said:


> What approach to the game do you hate so much? More running and more shooting to space the floor for the ball handler?


I've stated this three times already. I hate his mindset that defense doesn't matter and that fast paced offenses can work with any team. It doesn't work like that. You have to respect both aspects of the game and adjust how your team runs its offense based on the personal on hand.



FriedTofu said:


> Pace has shot up over the years. How can you say it is only to a couple of teams?


I actually don't know why I said that. You got me on that one.



FriedTofu said:


> Yes and the Warriors ran fast because of the influence of Mike's style.


You're going to need to give me legitimate proof of this. You can't just say they did it because of this reason and leave it at that.



FriedTofu said:


> Sometimes change doesn't come immediately because of inertia. I say 12 to 13 years since his style was first introduced to completely changing how the game approached is a pretty short window.
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse me of clutching at straws and then you say this.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he miraculously found a way to shoot 3s years alter? Pau just did not accept the role. Can't really blame him because he found success playing the way he did before D'Antoni arrive. But I do not believe Pau was giving his full effort into the new role. He just needed to shoot 30% to keep defenses honest. Also you seem to have ignored the part about Dwight.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore the part about Dwight. I chose not to acknowledge it because it was irrelevant. Dwight's issues that year a lot more to do with the mental aspect of his game. At this point I am fully convinced that he would have struggled anywhere he went that season. The guy was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up the 2016 Thunder-Warriors series and claim you meant this season? How disingenuous can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the hell would I be talking about the 2016 season in regards to bigs that could do well against the Rockets line up THIS YEAR? I brought up the 2016 Warriors vs Thunder series because that was a clear cut example of how a much bigger and stronger team can cause significant problems against a smaller team that lacks the strength and rebounding.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even your Gobert example is pretty ironic considering Tucker and Capela combo won the playoff match up 2 seasons in a row with Tucker getting more minutes in the more recent series and Utah went smaller this season without Favors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not ironic. This isn't the same Rockets team as those two years. They don't have Capela. It is a very different team now.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is literally what is happening across the league the past few playoffs. Unless you are Giannis or Embiid level of efficiency on offense in the paint, spacing from the threat of 3s > post ups. Davis at the 5 is their best option to give more space for Lebron to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, context matters. Teams that see this small line up, especially when having the personal available to do it, will attack the basket at will against them. They aren't going to rely on the three point shot to beat a team that can't defend the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Davis is so much better at it than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Anthony Davis is better than him at it. It's Anthony Davis.
> 
> 
> 
> FriedTofu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this is going to test the value of rim protection that is the one skill that wings have not replicated. We could see more 4/5 tweeners like Draymond Green being full time starters instead and maybe even subbed out to go even smaller if this Rocket's experiment work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would make a strong case for D'Antoni to be in the hall of fame (and before you ask, no, I don't see him getting inducted).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FriedTofu

AlternateDemise said:


> So you're going to assume that was all because of D'Antoni doing it unsuccessfully with Gasol?
> 
> (Still have yet to look because of laziness)


Hey other bigs that never shot 3s started shooting them a few seasons later. I don't know how you refuse to see he saw what the game was moving towards.




> I already acknowledged that what he did influenced other coaches in their offensive approach. Hell the Spurs were something I already specifically mentioned. Try keeping up please.


But you still refuse to concede the system and philosophy was ahead of his time. Look at the difference in how pace is viewed and the number of 3s attempted now and during his Suns run. Also he adapted to Harden with the Rockets by slowing the game down relative to the league. Iso-centric ball and less of his Suns pick and rolls. We could have witnessed the new template a decade later with 5 out-iso ball with this Rockets team.





> Actually no, I like all three of those coaches, especially Blatt who I have praised time and time again on this forum. You want to know why? Because not only have their formula's actually worked, but they actually give a damn about defense AND make legitimate adjustments based on specific situations as well as the roster given to them. D'Antoni has a proven history of not doing this.


Why do you deem Blatt formula to work when he didn't win like D'antoni? D'Antoni's team emphasize offence over defense, but that doesn't mean he don't give a damn about it. That's nonsense.





> What an incredibly laughable excuse. The 2010 Boston Celtics played against the two best players in the entire Eastern Conference players, beat them both, went to the finals and took the Lakers to seven games, who had Kobe Bryant, the best player in the West. The Suns had the players needed to get the job done, they simply couldn't do it, because guess what? Playing one end of the floor isn't going to get the job done (no shit).


Best player in the series usually decide a 7 game series between two teams of similar level. Just saying I am not going to give him a negative for not going against the odds. Did any of D'antoni's team have the 2nd, 3rd, 4th best player in a series like that Boston team in the Eastern conference?





> First off, D'Antoni isn't Jerry Sloan. Don't ever compare those two again.


Why not? You said D'antonit failed again and again to show he isn't a good coach. Why does that not apply to other coaches?



> Second, once again, rings are not my only argument here. They haven't even been my main argument. My main argument has been his failures as a coach in NY and LA, something you continue to not acknowledge and instead are focusing entirely on his time with Phoenix. If his team with Phoenix featured him taking a team full of people who had to adjust to what he wanted to use to run the offense, I'd be more impressed. But he had the perfect personal needed to do what he wanted to do. But yeah sure, he had great consecutive seasons with a stacked roster. I guess Mike Brown is an all time great coach because he had back to back 60 win seasons as the Cavaliers coach. I guess Tye Lue is a legendary coach because he took a team to three straight NBA finals despite having no idea what he was doing.


And my main argument is his success at the Suns and the Rockets means he isn't overrated. His lack of success with those two teams you mentioned was not purely his fault. Melo was reluctant to play the 4 under D'antoni, until injuries in the roster forced him to once D'antoni left, and guess what? Melo had his best season at the Knicks when he did. His time at LA was a failure for everyone, not just him. Howard not wanting ot run pick and roll with Nash. Gasol and Howard clogging the paint. Kobe feuding with Howard.

His initial successful Suns team was Nash + parts of a 20+ win team. How is that the perfect personnel or a stacked roster? He had to adapt to playing even smaller because of injuries too. His and Nash's regret was they didn't shoot even more threes and push for Nash to be a scoring guard that we are seeing is the norm in the NBA today.

If Mike Brown or Ty Lue implemented a style that is copied by the whole league 5 years later, then sure call them all time great coaches too. You just proved my point that having the best player in a series is pretty important with Ty Lue example. I think you are finally getting it.



> Context matters. I don't care how many great regular seasons he had. It was the right place at the right time for him. If he were on any other team at that time frame, he would have never coached in the NBA again. Think I'm wrong? Feel free to name a team from that time frame besides the Suns who would have fit his system perfectly.


Saying contest matters but bring up Mike Brown and Ty Lue to compare with D'antoni. Someone too lazy to find 3 point big man shooters less than a decade ago is asking me to find the rosters of teams 15+ years ago. Stop trolling.




> Stop with the trolling. You know why I said that. Don't try to play the idiot game because you don't have any real retorts to this point. You know my reason for hating him, and you know his lack of rings are not my main argument. You're going right back to the ignore list if I see it again.


 You brought up his failure to win a ring to invalidate his coaching. And seeing how stupid that point is, you are sidestepping it as saying that's not the 'main' argument. Am I correct to assume you hating on him and calling him one of the most overrated coach is he 'don't play defense'? What retorts do I have against a made up point like that for hating him?





> I've stated this three times already. I hate his mindset that defense doesn't matter and that fast paced offenses can work with any team. It doesn't work like that. You have to respect both aspects of the game and adjust how your team runs its offense based on the personal on hand.


Defense doesn't matter is made up. It is what type of defense he value. Try to keep up with the NBA. Why can't fast pace offence work for any team when the whole league is much faster now than teams during his Sun's run? Also, he is running more Isos with the Rockets in recent seasons that slows the game so he isn't only one mindset like you assume.





> I actually don't know why I said that. You got me on that one.


Because you don't know as much as you think you do.





> You're going to need to give me legitimate proof of this. You can't just say they did it because of this reason and leave it at that.


Freaking Steve Kerr and Alvin Gentry credited that Suns team. Stop trolling to try to get me to find stuff.




> I didn't ignore the part about Dwight. I chose not to acknowledge it because it was irrelevant. Dwight's issues that year a lot more to do with the mental aspect of his game. At this point I am fully convinced that he would have struggled anywhere he went that season. The guy was a mess.


Wait...so...it wasn't all of Mike's fault at LA?



> Why the hell would I be talking about the 2016 season in regards to bigs that could do well against the Rockets line up THIS YEAR? I brought up the 2016 Warriors vs Thunder series because that was a clear cut example of how a much bigger and stronger team can cause significant problems against a smaller team that lacks the strength and rebounding.


And I brought up examples in the past just like you did here to show how teams going smaller performed better than expected against teams that couldn't go smaller to match up. The point is pointing out your moving of the goalpost to 'win' an argument by saying you meant this season.



> That's not ironic. This isn't the same Rockets team as those two years. They don't have Capela. It is a very different team now.


The irony is you using Gobert as an example of bigs that can punish their small-ball when the Rockets played Tucker even more minutes last season than the season before and Capela less. I didn't say no big can punish them, I just don't see Gobert as one of those bigs.



> Once again, context matters. Teams that see this small line up, especially when having the personal available to do it, will attack the basket at will against them. They aren't going to rely on the three point shot to beat a team that can't defend the paint.


Yes, and attacking the basket is much easier with better spacing by going smaller. Warriors didn't only win by shooitng the most 3s, but using the threat of the 3s for easy cuts into the paint.



> It would make a strong case for D'Antoni to be in the hall of fame (and before you ask, no, I don't see him getting inducted).


I think he will get in eventually just for popularizing the style of play we see in the NBA today. But that would take a while since there are quite a few coaches with more wins and titles than him that have not been inducted. Also I feel this experiment is more Morey than Mike. I doubt even he would ditch having a traditional big for the lob threat option without Morey's input.


----------



## FriedTofu

SEASON IS SUSPENDED!

IF THE WARRIORS CAN'T COMPETE FOR THE TITLE NOBODY CAN!

Guess I was wrong about Gobert. He can stop the small ball Rockets. He can stop the whole freaking league.


----------



## Slickback

Rudy Gobert ya mupper


----------



## ThunderJet88

Slickback said:


> Rudy Gobert ya mupper


Great post. So well said with great information that required a post. Thank you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238227154199965699


----------



## FriedTofu

Good on Kevin Love there. Seems like the Mavs and Hawks owners are doing something to help the arena staff too.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240011946885349376


----------



## ThunderJet88

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240011946885349376


We're never getting this thing back started are we?


----------



## Slickback

ThunderJet88 said:


> Great post. So well said with great information that required a post. Thank you.


Thanks



Last Dance has been great


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267940610490523649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267942146360971264


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268205549583241218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268204071841927169
Back 2 Business


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271544679335682048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271611868663218177
Kyrie with the Lebron championship block in the 4th quarter. 

Personally I think it boils down to players not wanting to be confined into a campus like situation for a couple of months or more and not being able to be around family for most of the duration. They are mostly millionaires that can choose to not be treated as such and walk away.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276655999420526592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276656116047454209
Madlads really going to do this with covid cases rising in Florida and multiple positive results from players. Asterisk championship?


----------



## FriedTofu

So.....anyone following this still?

Is the Bubble Suns the GOAT team?

Last few seeding games left before we go into the playoffs!


----------



## THANOS

Here we go! Denver/Utah was a great 1st game, and Raps/Nets was a fun blowout!


----------



## ThunderJet88

Can't wait to see the Bucks now that it matters.


----------



## Speedy McFist

Go lakers!


----------



## Corey

ThunderJet88 said:


> Can't wait to see the Bucks now that it matters.


That didn't go as planned.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Corey said:


> That didn't go as planned.


Well the Magic did beat the Raptors in game 1 last year lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Hate rooting against LeBron but let's gooo Blazers! 🔥 🔥 🔥

Time for Melo, McCollum and Dame DOLLA to get the rings. 💪🏾


----------



## FriedTofu

Damn..both top seeds lost home court. I mean game 1. Sixers look lost without Simmons. Paul George continue to be a meme in the playoffs. Mitchell and Tatum look like stars out there. Raptors and Celtics getting things done. Decent start to the playoffs.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Playoffs lookin' dope so far. Hyped for game 3 of Mavs vs Clippers. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Yup that seems to be the most fun series with the Mavs offense pushing the Clippers to find points from somewhere other than their main guys. Defense is overrated. lol

Also Harden shooting poorly and the Rockets still winning comfortably without Westbrook is pretty surprising.


----------



## ThunderJet88

FriedTofu said:


> Yup that seems to be the most fun series with the Mavs offense pushing the Clippers to find points from somewhere other than their main guys. Defense is overrated. lol
> 
> Also Harden shooting poorly and the Rockets still winning comfortably without Westbrook is pretty surprising.


Is it? Paul sucks in the playoffs, and Westbrook is more negative than positive in the playoffs. I root for the thunder as long as it's not against the bucks, but it's hardly surprising.


----------



## FriedTofu

ThunderJet88 said:


> Is it? Paul sucks in the playoffs, and Westbrook is more negative than positive in the playoffs. I root for the thunder as long as it's not against the bucks, but it's hardly surprising.


Paul does not suck in the playoffs. He has more good than bad moments. Being without Westbrook is one thing, but Harden shooting badly in addition to that usually means Rockets are losing. Instead they won quite comfortably.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

FriedTofu said:


> Paul does not suck in the playoffs. He has more good than bad moments


Not in the past couple of seasons he hasn't....

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Not in the past couple of seasons he hasn't....
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


You and I are watching very different playoffs if you saw CP3 being a net negative the last couple of playoffs. CP3's playoff career has been weird. He puts up good numbers and generally pass the eye test of being a good leader on the court, but always felt like his teams underachieved. He also has late game brain farts but also a couple of memorable late game clutch plays. I think it is just hard for someone his size to impose his will on the game for every game without being the primary scorer.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

FriedTofu said:


> You and I are watching very different playoffs if you saw CP3 being a net negative the last couple of playoffs. CP3's playoff career has been weird. He puts up good numbers and generally pass the eye test of being a good leader on the court, but always felt like his teams underachieved. He also has late game brain farts but also a couple of memorable late game clutch plays. I think it is just hard for someone his size to impose his will on the game for every game without being the primary scorer.


You were talking about CP3 this whole time........I thought u meant Paul George 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Well deserved imo.









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Hope the Bucks win the championship with Giannis this season. But the Raptors look like a machine so far.

Paul George finally showed up in the playoffs after all the trash talking. lol Nice to have Kawhi as a teammate so he could take 5 games to get into the series.


----------



## Ace Rothstein

TDS officially claims the NBA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298729514403594240


----------



## FriedTofu

Virtue signalling at its best by one of the worst poster in the forum yet again. Linking a strike against police brutality on black people with TDS to get your talking point in is projection at its worst.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298811949736701952Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Don't like this boycott/strike no matter how they feel about BLM and police brutality. People in the NBA made so much effort to get this bubble going to salvage some of the TV money that pays everyone and the players and coaches just needed to show up to compete. This is going to cause a bloodbath in the next CBA and maybe create a breakaway league.


----------



## Dmight

You american guys are crazy, really. Stop defending criminals because they are black or white or any other colour. If the guy was a criminal and was refusing to obey the police - so screw him, who cares? I'm sure there were some incidents of police brutality on innocent people somewhere, maybe even that day or even moment. Try to talk about things that really matter, not about a criminal, who most likely reached for weapon in a car while police were arresting him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

In the UK this shit would not stand. They are sports stars not politicians. The NBA needs to show some backbone and should hammer all those refusing to play with massive fines and bans


----------



## Ace Rothstein

FriedTofu said:


> Virtue signalling at its best by one of the worst poster in the forum yet again. Linking a strike against police brutality on black people with TDS to get your talking point in is projection at its worst.


You getting emotional and calling me names out of frustration doesn't change the facts.

This was the final paragraph from official statement made by the Milwuakee Bucks:



> _“We are calling for justice for Jacob Blake and demand the officers be held accountable. For this to occur, it is imperative for the Wisconsin State Legislature to reconvene after months of inaction and take up meaningful measures to address issues of police accountability, brutality and criminal justice reform. *We encourage all citizens to educate themselves, take peaceful and responsible action, and remember to vote on Nov. 3."*_


It has nothing to do with politics or Donald Trump though, says @FriedTofu.... an honest and intelligent poster.

Here is Doc Rivers before his 'speech' the other night:











Most of these same players have been in the league for at least 7-10 years at least. Why hasn't there been a boycott this entire time? Are you telling me that blacks only started being gunned down by police in *2020*?

What changed? I am genuinely curious to hear your non-political, non-Trump related theory.


----------



## FriedTofu

Ace Rothstein said:


> You getting emotional and calling me names out of frustration doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This was the final paragraph from official statement made by the Milwuakee Bucks:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with politics or Donald Trump though, says @FriedTofu.... an honest and intelligent poster.
> 
> Here is Doc Rivers before his 'speech' the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these same players have been in the league for at least 7-10 years at least. Why hasn't there been a boycott this entire time? Are you telling me that blacks only started being gunned down by police in *2020*?
> 
> What changed? I am genuinely curious to hear your non-political, non-Trump related theory.


Being political does not mean TDS. Not everyone define anything political with one cult of personality like you. This is the NBA thread, so keep this out of here. Bye.



Rowdy Yates said:


> In the UK this shit would not stand. They are sports stars not politicians. The NBA needs to show some backbone and should hammer all those refusing to play with massive fines and bans


It would be counter productive to fine and ban these players and cost the league more money. I mean this potentially could cause the owners to tear up the CBA so the players are going to get hurt financially anyway. Pointless to pour oil to the fire by fining and banning players.


----------



## Ace Rothstein

FriedTofu said:


> Being political does not mean TDS. Not everyone define anything political with one cult of personality like you. This is the NBA thread, so keep this out of here. Bye.


LOL well it's not like there are any games to talk about... I'm pretty sure every single discussion going on today in regard to the NBA is going to be similar to ours. You obviously have an opinion yourself otherwise you wouldn't have participated in this thread to begin with.

This is what you posted:



> Don't like this boycott/strike no matter how they feel about BLM and police brutality. People in the NBA made so much effort to get this bubble going to salvage some of the TV money that pays everyone and the players and coaches just needed to show up to compete. This is going to cause a bloodbath in the next CBA and maybe create a breakaway league.


I agree with all of this, so clearly there is a middle ground between us. You obviously believe what I believe. The difference is that you attribute this to a righteous cause and I do not. It clearly has everything to do with Trump. Hardly any of these players ever stood on such principle before, otherwise they would have boycotted a long time ago.

These same people did not give a flying fuck about any of this just a few short years ago. It is a clear symptom of TDS, brought upon by brainwashing and conditioning.


----------



## CJ

If you want to discuss politics take it to Anything. Please don't pollute the Sports section with that bullshit.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299016916737159169
Hope cooler heads prevail. Take the money first and sort out the social issues during the off season. Hurting your business partners as collateral damage to put pressure on third parties is not helping the cause.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299464786376372224
Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Nuggets in 7 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Mitchell vs Murray. The duel nobody expected in this series. Bonkers numbers by two rising stars. And they aren't even the main guy on their teams! Gobert and Jokic are what made each team tick. Siding with Nuggets too cause Jokic. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300272837148569602


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Going with Bucks in 7 despite the L tonight.

Edit: Goddamn, I am tired of all the Giannis slander on Twitter rn. Can't wait for these casual fans to stfu when he goes off in game 2. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy McFist

Lakers vs Bucks in finals, Lakers win it I predict in 7 games.


----------



## FriedTofu

Bucks and Raptors both lost big in game 1. Wonder what adjustment will be made or is it just a case of hot vs cold shooting streaks in one game.

CP3 forcing a game 7 against the Rockets. I'm all in to laugh at the Rockets if they trade away everything to get Westbrook only to get bounced by a CP3-led OKC in the first round.


----------



## FriedTofu

Nuggets win in a low scoring game 7...lol nobody saw that coming after the duel by the two guards. That ending is one of the worst wtf are they thinking moment in a high stakes game.


----------



## ThunderJet88

FriedTofu said:


> Nuggets win in a low scoring game 7...lol nobody saw that coming after the duel by the two guards. That ending is one of the worst wtf are they thinking moment in a high stakes game.


I don't understand why they even tried a layup at the end. Just hold on and take a foul... Almost cost them the series.


----------



## FriedTofu

ThunderJet88 said:


> I don't understand why they even tried a layup at the end. Just hold on and take a foul... Almost cost them the series.


I guess he was caught in the moment and wanted to ice the game. Still a good 4 on 1 fast break just the worst possible finisher to pass to for the lay up.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Soooooooooooooooooft.









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Jones

FriedTofu said:


> I guess he was caught in the moment and wanted to ice the game. Still a good 4 on 1 fast break just the worst possible finisher to pass to for the lay up.


Correct. A basket right there 97% ends the game. If they play for the foul game, it leaves open the possibility that he misses 1 of both and then Utah can tie or win the game. They were in a very favorable position to get that bucket too, he just choked on a relatively easy layup. 

I've always said as a manager, I appreciate an aggressive approach, you just better make sure you make your shot.


----------



## FriedTofu

Harden denied us the opportunity to laugh at the Rockets with the hustle play. Great series by CP3 for OKC to prove his doubters, including me, wrong. Definitely lived up to his contract this season.

What a shot by OG to save the Raptor's season! That inbound pass by Lowry was terrific. Breakdown in defense by the Celtics not switching when OG ran to the other side of the court that left him wide open.

This has been a pretty good playoffs. Sucks that the games aren't played in front of crowds. Hope Gianis can prevent save the Bucks season too.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Dennis Schroder was robbed.

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Bucks are so gone unless they make playoff history. Love the trolling Embiid is doing on social media watching Butler ball out against the Bucks. I have to take a L on this. Didn't see a team with Butler being the main guy doing well in the playoffs. He seems more like the second star to pair with the main guy. Props to him for proving doubters like me wrong.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Nuggets shooting like crazy 2nite wow

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Oof, crazy Bucks vs Heat game today. Sucks that the Heat didn't pull up a W after Herro's clutch 3s and Adebayo's work on D. Got the Bucks losing in a gentlemen's sweep tho, which means my initial take was way off . Milauwkee needs new management btw. Getting outcoached hard.


Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Game 7 for Raptors vs Celtics! One OG 3 stopped this series from going 3-0 and now we have a game 7. Funny how these things work out.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

However unlikely Nuggets eliminating Clippers in a Game 7 match would be amazing to behold.

On another note the upcoming Heat vs. Celtics series should be fun.


----------



## FriedTofu

Raptors should have the series won if Siakam showed up at all. Really choked hard. I guess this is the learning curve for him on the challenges of being the number 1 guy. Still a rapid development for him the last 2 seasons to be the guy of the team. Hope he continues to develop his game to adapt to the new challenge. Heat vs Celtics will be fun to see how the coaches manage the minutes of their one way or one dimensional players.

Jokic is one of my favorite players to watch. His shots look like hail marys half of the time but they always go in. lol Nuggets in 7!


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

‎









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Doc Rivers is a good coach that somehow tricked many fans into thinking he is an elite coach. He seem incapable of making adjustments if things don't go as planned. How do you lose so many 3-1 leads in the playoffs? Not only blowing a 3-1 lead this series, but his team blew double digit leads in all of the 3 elimination games and got blown out in a couple of them.

As fun as the Nuggets has been, I don't think they match up well against the Lakers at all. They have nobody to throw at Lebron, while Lakers have multiple bigs to rotate against Jokic. Also AD seems to win the head-to-head with Jokic. Lakers should take the series easily. Murray will need to go supernova again for the Nuggets to stand a chance. But dude has done it all playoffs, so why stop now? Nuggets in 7 for the memes!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Omg they actually did it. xD Congrats to Nuggets, I feel bad for ol' Doc though as this will impact his overall legacy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306078045984436224
^💀 💀 💀

Heat/Celtics delivered as promised. Exciting OT.


----------



## La Parka

Ez ring for Lebron and crew.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Celtics/Heat was a great game. I'll say whoever wins that series wins the whole thing. Hoping for Boston.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Make that 10-1 for the Heat in the playoffs....wow.

Good defensive plays at the end. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Game of runs. Both coaches giving flawed players more minutes in the 2nd game.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Denver smoking that LA pack! 









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Lakers Heat final.

Don't see how the Lakers can lose. They have the two best players in the series and a great defense. Can't beat that combo in most series. Sidenote, pretty damning that Davis and Iguodala forced their way out of their previous teams earlier in the season now ends up playing for the championship. Not a good look for the league.


----------



## Corey

Yeah probably the Lakers in 5 again


----------



## ThunderJet88

Corey said:


> Yeah probably the Lakers in 5 again


I'll go ahead and say 4.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

I got Lakers in 6. All the games will be close since the Heat are among the best defensive teams in the playoffs. Bam vs AD will be a fun watch. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk

I lowkey hope AD wins finals mvp 



Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderJet88

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> I lowkey hope AD wins finals mvp
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


Why did you quote yourself?


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

ThunderJet88 said:


> Why did you quote yourself?


Accident. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderJet88

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Accident.
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


Yeah I noticed that after. I agree though.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

It feels like the Lakers should dominate, but Miami's been so much better than they should be. They fit together so well.

I'm just glad we have a Finals where I have a clear-cut underdog to root for.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Lopsided ass game. Didn't think the Heat would get clapped at all tbh. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Heat just don't have the size to match up when the Lakers go big. Especially with Bam out. Sucks for the Heat to lost their 3 best players to injuries.

Really shows how the Draymond and Curry PnR changed the NBA making everybody go smaller for longer in the playoffs. Without that for this season, elite bigs are playable again in the playoffs instead of just being a liability.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

....Potentially the weakest finals since '07.

AD for Finals MVP. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Olynyk is such a frustrating player to watch. Made the heat at least somewhat competitive with his range, but almost choose the wrong option every time when asked to do anything but shoot in the 4th. Lol

Can't see the Heat taking one with how well Lebron and AD are playing.


----------



## Corey

Lakers got this thing wrapped up so on a side note, John Wall is looking pretty darn healthy. 🤞


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312417349782339584


----------



## Speedy McFist

My Lakers gonna win the title!


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Well damn....









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk



Speedy McFist said:


> My Lakers gonna win the title!


How long have u been a fan? 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

What a game by Jimmy. Legendary performance. Doing a Lebron to a Lebron team. And he did it addition to defending Lebron too.


----------



## Speedy McFist

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> How long have u been a fan?
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


Since beginning of 2003-2004 season


----------



## FriedTofu

Valiant effort by the Heat but they just don't have enough to break down this Lakers defense when they are focused. Offensive rebounds by the Lakers were killer yet again.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Heat playing great D rn

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

HEAT PUSH A GAME 6!!!!!



Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Monster game by Butler again. Played almost the whole 48 minutes. And Heat just barely won after Danny Green missed that wide open 3 in the last play. Heat shortened the rotation to really stick to the game plan. Respect to both teams for battling and playing hard all game. Clutch plays after clutch plays. This game deserved a crowd.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Danny Green & Markeiff Morris .................... WHAT THE F***


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I have a hard time seeing Jordan ever getting out-dueled by a mid-tier All-Star like Jimmy Butler in an NBA Finals games.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WrestleFAQ said:


> I have a hard time seeing Jordan ever getting out-dueled by a mid-tier All-Star like Jimmy Butler in an NBA Finals games.


Terrible take.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

WrestleFAQ said:


> I have a hard time seeing Jordan ever getting out-dueled by a mid-tier All-Star like Jimmy Butler in an NBA Finals games.


Mid-tier? Jimmy's been playing like a borderline superstar these past few months.

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Isn't even like Lebron has played badly either. Even when he is off in a few game in the series he put up near 30 points triple double. If Lakers dominate the boards, they win. If the Heat make 3s, they have a shot. If the Lakers shoot the 3s well, it's a wrap. Margin of error for the Heat is so much smaller than the Lakers, but they have made this a series. Just enjoy the competition man.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

The worst fanbase in the league is back on their bullshit.









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Lakers full court press from the start. Dominated the boards and removed the kick out 3s from the Heat. Heat has absolutely no offence in the first half. They even missed their free throws. Total domination by the Lakers so far.


----------



## ThunderJet88

FriedTofu said:


> Lakers full court press from the start. Dominated the boards and removed the kick out 3s from the Heat. Heat has absolutely no offence in the first half. They even missed their free throws. Total domination by the Lakers so far.


It's totally over. I saw this coming from a mile away.


----------



## FriedTofu

ThunderJet88 said:


> It's totally over. I saw this coming from a mile away.


Well at least the Heat made it a series after the injuries in game 1. I thought it would be a sweep after that game.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

.....Yeah issa wrap. Kudos to both teams, especially the Heat for getting this far and pushing LA to 6 games. Bron will rightfully get that FMVP in the next hour or so. Low-key hoping the Warriors make some noise next szn, I'm eager to watch Curry and Klay play together it's been a hot min.

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderJet88

FriedTofu said:


> Well at least the Heat made it a series after the injuries in game 1. I thought it would be a sweep after that game.


I expected a 4-0. So props too them. They will lose tonight, but the future is bright, be very good they just might, I believe I'm right.


----------



## ThunderJet88

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> .....Yeah issa wrap. Kudos to both teams, especially the Heat for getting this far and pushing LA to 6 games. Bron will rightfully get that FMVP in the next hour or so. Low-key hoping the Warriors make some noise next szn, I'm eager to watch Curry and Klay play together it's been a hot min.
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


I hated them with KD, but now that they're back to normal next year, I'll root for em for sure.


----------



## FriedTofu

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> .....Yeah issa wrap. Kudos to both teams, especially the Heat for getting this far and pushing LA to 6 games. Bron will rightfully get that FMVP in the next hour or so. Low-key hoping the Warriors make some noise next szn, I'm eager to watch Curry and Klay play together it's been a hot min.
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


Rooting for the Warriors next season too but with the Nuggets and the Lakers having great offensive bigs, I find it hard to see them have the same dominance as before. Those type of players traditionally give them the issues. They were lucky those bigs usually were on flawed teams. The two teams above are projected to be among the elites next season.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315473341667594241


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Good game and well played Lakers nation. 💪🏾

Already looking forward to the off season craziness and the next season as a whole: Cannot WAIT to see how far Brooklyn Nets will go.


----------



## Adapting

LeGoat gettin it done, haters gonna hate. Appreciate greatness.


----------



## FriedTofu

Danny Green and Lebron have both won the championship on 3 different teams within this decade. Player movement era.


----------



## Corey

Incredible run by the Heat but I was happy to see LeBron get number 4. I feel like the basketball gods took a couple away from him in Cleveland so he needed this one for his legacy and all that jazz.

The 2021 NBA season is gonna be absolutely INSANE if all the stars can stay healthy.


----------



## Screwball

Draft night.


----------



## Speedy McFist

James Wiseman to GS.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Speedy McFist said:


> James Wiseman to GS.


Breaking news.


----------



## shutupchico

i'm sure we're gonna need dedicated people for our fantasy basketball league this season, so anyone who is interested, and plans on taking it seriously, feel free to post in the thread.


----------



## ThunderJet88

shutupchico said:


> i'm sure we're gonna need dedicated people for our fantasy basketball league this season, so anyone who is interested, and plans on taking it seriously, feel free to post in the thread.


I'm definitely interested.


----------



## shutupchico

yea, i figured you were in....you were active last season, some others not so much. seems like there aren’t many people on the forum these days.


----------



## ThunderJet88

shutupchico said:


> yea, i figured you were in....you were active last season, some others not so much. seems like there aren’t many people on the forum these days.


I will never ignore a fantasy league even if I'm out. Unlike a lot of people, I care about my overall rating, and the integrity of the league. [emoji3577][emoji3531]


----------



## FriedTofu

Westbrook traded for Wall and and a protected first round pick. Don't understand what the Rockets are doing since both contracts are equally bad but Wall hasn't played for almost 2 years. Not even certain Wall can resume playing at NBA level for the majority of the regular season. Are they tanking with Harden on the team?

With Westbrook and Beal plus shooters, Wiz are suddenly a player for the playoffs in the east with this trade. And they got off of Wall's contract with just one protected frp.


----------



## Top bins

Looks like the Lakers will win the title again. Hate them with every fibre of my being.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

^🤯🤯🤯 DAMN!!!! On top of that epic Kobe tribute.

On another note, it's awesome to see KD again. 💪🏾


----------



## AlternateDemise

So uh, the Cavaliers are 3-0.


----------



## FriedTofu

Now it is the Magic that is 4-0. Weird start to the season with so many lope-sided scores.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

“Mama, there goes that man” 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Damn what a stat line. Draymond with the one point but highest +/- is also on brand. Hope this kick start their season. Oubre has been a disappointment but Wiseman has been really good so that evens out.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Terrible news  Prayers up [emoji1488]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Jokic having an MVP level start. If only his team can win more games.


----------



## AlternateDemise

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Terrible news  Prayers up [emoji1488]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can add Thomas Bryant to that list now as well.

Pretty heartbreaking stuff we're seeing in this league so far.


----------



## FriedTofu

Sources: No Kyrie this week; NBA eyeing videos


Kyrie Irving is not expected to return to the Nets this week, sources told ESPN's Malika Andrews and Adrian Wojnarowski. Additionally, the NBA is reviewing videos of Irving maskless in public.




www.espn.com





Lebron really carried this guy and fooled the whole basketball world into thinking Kyrie can be a good leader.


----------



## Speedy McFist

James Harden to Brooklyn.


----------



## FriedTofu

Big 3 of Harden, KD and Kyrie has so much playmaking and shooting. But this move just made KD their most important defensive player both inside and outside. Not the best idea to have KD be your best center option because Deadre Jordan is a bum right now.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

The return of the Big 3 era. 💪🏾


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Y’all watching All Star night? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Y’all watching All Star night?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watching all the festivities today.

My Predictions:
Skills - Domantas Sabonis
3pt - Curry
Dunk - Obi Toppin
All star - Team Bron


----------



## FriedTofu

Lebron took the weekend off. Ha

Curry, Dame, CP3, and Giannis saved the weekend. Half court shots contest in the all star game between Curry and Dame on the same team, CP3 and Curry alleyoops and perfect 16 for 16 by Giannis. Honorable mention to Jokic clowning around too. Team Durant on the other hand couldn't wait to get out of there. lol


----------



## Adapting

Adapting said:


> Watching all the festivities today.
> 
> My Predictions:
> Skills - Domantas Sabonis
> 3pt - Curry
> Dunk - Obi Toppin
> All star - Team Bron


1 wrong? That's pretty clean. 

Decent all star weekend, nothing to brag about.


----------



## BigOrange12

Wonder what trades happen soon??


----------



## FriedTofu

Lebron Jame out indefinitely. Lakers might fall down the seedings in the competitive West with both Lebron and AD out.

The East have the top 3 and everyone else. Hawks streaking on a 8 game win streak after firing their coach to be fighting for homecourt. Raptors fallen off a cliff and Celtics barely hanging on while the Knicks are a playoff team so far. What a wild season.


----------



## BigOrange12

Lakers are my team. We will be all good.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374208892452806656
Wtf. This is so stupidly awesome. Euro step half court buzzer beater 3 point heave.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Forgot to switch accounts lol




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Most insecure MVP in NBA history. Probably the only MVP in the modern era that gets to play alongside other MVPs for his whole career and never needing to play a leadership role.


----------



## RogueSlayer

How about them Knicks absolutely incredible Thibs is easily coach of the year, the improvement he's made on every one of those players is astonishing.

After 20+ years of suffering minus a few decent years in the 2010s, The New York Knicks are heading back to where they belong and light can finally be seen after being in a very dark tunnel.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

The Knicks officially clinched. Good for them. The MIP (Randle) and COTY (Thibs) awards are coming their way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

I think Monty Williams for the Suns is more deserving of the COTY award. IMO it is a much bigger accomplishment to reach the top 2 in seeding when the most optimistic of expectations coming into the season was it would be great just to reach the playoffs.

Randle definitely deserve the MIP award though. He went from Beyblade meme last season to an all-NBA level player this season. Also, that Derrick Rose midseason trade really changed the trajectory of the Knicks franchise and all it cost was a 2nd round pick. I was so wrong about that trade thinking it was just a lateral move at the time. Rose in the Knicks line-up just made everything clicked for them.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Another phenomenal season by Curry. I’m grateful that I get to see his prime in the moment. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Lebron versus Curry play-in. $$$ game.


----------



## Strike Force

FriedTofu said:


> Lebron versus Curry play-in. $$$ game.


Indeed. It'll be the first full game I watch this season. I'm absolutely stunned at the 10 pm EST start - they're sacrificing so many viewers. Just do an 830/530 start so young fans can stay up late and watch.


----------



## FriedTofu

Strike Force said:


> Indeed. It'll be the first full game I watch this season. I'm absolutely stunned at the 10 pm EST start - they're sacrificing so many viewers. Just do an 830/530 start so young fans can stay up late and watch.


I mean..it is for prime time for the Western conference where both teams play at.

Nice win for the Celtics to secure the 7th seed. But now the Celtics fans have to endure the memes of losing to the Nets after years of bragging about winning the KG trade...unless they pull off a huge upset. lol


----------



## ThunderJet88

Strike Force said:


> Indeed. It'll be the first full game I watch this season. I'm absolutely stunned at the 10 pm EST start - they're sacrificing so many viewers. Just do an 830/530 start so young fans can stay up late and watch.


I'll be at work until the first quarter is over. Not everyone sits at home every day with nothing to do..


----------



## Strike Force

ThunderJet88 said:


> I'll be at work until the first quarter is over. Not everyone sits at home every day with nothing to do..


What a weird, stupid non sequitur. You're not special because you have a job, ace. My original point was that an 830 EST start hits the sweet spot when the west coast folks are mostly getting out of work and the east coast folks are still awake, particularly the young fans who'd like to see Curry and LeBron.

That said, in the NBA's defense, they're running the two play-in games that night, so they really don't have much choice but to run the game on the late side since they don't want overlap.


----------



## FriedTofu

Warriors so close to an upset but they really had no viable adjustments to make once the Lakers made theirs. Just about forced the shot they wanted the Lakers to take with that three from Lebron but Lebron made it and that sealed the game.


----------



## Strike Force

FriedTofu said:


> Warriors so close to an upset but they really had no viable adjustments to make once the Lakers made theirs. Just about forced the shot they wanted the Lakers to take with that three from Lebron but Lebron made it and that sealed the game.


This game was truly a testament to Curry's greatness, even in defeat. This Warriors team had absolutely no business even making the play-in, let alone taking the Lakers to the limit. Draymond can't shoot, Wiggins is a total enigma (though he played well here), Looney can't make a layup in an empty gym, and most of the rest are castoffs and G League guys. Curry is simply a one-of-one unbelievable competitor. That step-back three over two defenders to close the first half is Curry in a nutshell. Unbelievable all-time greatness.


----------



## FriedTofu

Strike Force said:


> This game was truly a testament to Curry's greatness, even in defeat. This Warriors team had absolutely no business even making the play-in, let alone taking the Lakers to the limit. Draymond can't shoot, Wiggins is a total enigma (though he played well here), Looney can't make a layup in an empty gym, and most of the rest are castoffs and G League guys. Curry is simply a one-of-one unbelievable competitor. That step-back three over two defenders to close the first half is Curry in a nutshell. Unbelievable all-time greatness.


This Warriors team is actually really good on defense this season.


----------



## Strike Force

FriedTofu said:


> This Warriors team is actually really good on defense this season.


Yeah, we know. Overall, it’s a flimsy lineup. We know this.


----------



## FriedTofu

Pretty good game 1s for the first round this season.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bucks took care of business


----------



## FriedTofu

Clippers tanking to avoid the Lakers bracket only to end up 0-2 down after two home games is sporting karma.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Marv Albert is unbearable on commentary now. The constant lip smacking is irritating tf outta me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Clippers finally banished Pat Bev to the shadow realm and won. They found something in using Mann from game 2 and kept it up.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

All this commotion this past week from these entitled, soft ass fans...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> All this commotion this past week from these entitled, soft ass fans...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dude that threw the bottle got assault and battery with a deadly weapon. Well deserved, stop this nonsense now.


----------



## FriedTofu

I take back my slander of Trae Young. He might still be horrible at defense, but he sure can lift his team with his offence. And still so young too like Luka. How did the Kings pass on these two in the draft? lol


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> I take back my slander of Trae Young. He might still be horrible at defense, but he sure can lift his team with his offence. And still so young too like Luka. How did the Kings pass on these two in the draft? lol


When do the Kings do anything right lmao


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> When do the Kings do anything right lmao


Haliburton was a great draft pick I guess. They have their backcourt with him and Fox.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

CP3 has hit 7 field goals in a row. God damn [emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Flagrant 1 turned into a 2? Wtf…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Nuggets got swept but what can they do when their starting backcourt for most of the series is a late season buyout and a 30 years old rookie against CP3 and Booker?


----------



## FriedTofu

Three 2-2 series out of four. Title race is wide open this season, especially with the injuries to the Nets superteam.


----------



## FriedTofu

76ERS WITH THE BIGGEST CHOKE JOB OF THE PLAYOFFS

How did they lose this game? lol The Doc Rivers slander is back on the menu!


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> 76ERS WITH THE BIGGEST CHOKE JOB OF THE PLAYOFFS
> 
> How did they lose this game? lol The Doc Rivers slander is back on the menu!


Ben Simmons is overrated. Until he mans up enough to take shots from more than 4 feet away from the basket, they won't win anything. Even if he misses, just try it in games and improve as you go.

AND he's missed 45 free throws this playoffs, that's more than entire teams have. We aren't even in the conference finals yet.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Ben Simmons is overrated. Until he mans up enough to take shots from more than 4 feet away from the basket, they won't win anything. Even if he misses, just try it in games and improve as you go.
> 
> AND he's missed 45 free throws this playoffs, that's more than entire teams have. We aren't even in the conference finals yet.


I put it more on Doc for the collapse. Simmons flaws are well-known, but they should have tried going harder at the Hawks backcourt. Hawks with Lou and Trae backcourt held the 76ers scoring down. That is unacceptable.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Suns have great offensive chemistry. Beautiful to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Ayton and Trae making it to the conference finals at such an early stage of their careers is a great accomplishment. Playing very important roles for their teams too.

Oh and Doc Rivers is such a fraud. Throwing Simmons under the bus when he can't make adjustments to stop throwing away big leads at home. Doc has got to be the worst good coach out there. He overachieve with underdog teams, but underwhelm when his teams are the favorites.


----------



## Rugrat

FriedTofu said:


> I put it more on Doc for the collapse. Simmons flaws are well-known, but they should have tried going harder at the Hawks backcourt. Hawks with Lou and Trae backcourt held the 76ers scoring down. That is unacceptable.


You can't absolve Simmons of blame entirely. He was around a 60% FT shooter his career - in the play offs he was at 35% which is lower than anyone else ever


----------



## FriedTofu

Rugrat said:


> You can't absolve Simmons of blame entirely. He was around a 60% FT shooter his career - in the play offs he was at 35% which is lower than anyone else ever


So what? Doc threw Simmons under the bus after the game to save his own skin. His rotations were whack, and kept throwing away big leads while playing as the favored team.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

GREAT INBOUND PLAY BY THE SUNS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Paul George Ben Simmons’d those free throws! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Did the Hawks win the Trae Young Luka trade? Omg what a game again by Trae.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

With Booker fouled out I would imagine Clippers managing to steal game 4 but the series is probably over for them now. Such a shame that Kawhi got injured.


----------



## FriedTofu

CP3 reaching the NBA finals before Harden or the Rockets is really funny to me. From one of the worst contract 2 years ago to leading a young Thunder core to the playoffs to leading a young Suns core to the NBA freaking finals. What a redemption arc.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> CP3 reaching the NBA finals before Harden or the Rockets is really funny to me. From one of the worst contract 2 years ago to leading a young Thunder core to the playoffs to leading a young Suns core to the NBA freaking finals. What a redemption arc.


Point God.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bucks!!!!!


----------



## FriedTofu

So many tough shot making in the last two games. Really tough defense being played out there too. Ayton and Holiday are so important to how their teams defend. Really refreshing to see defensive players being so obviously crucial to their teams in the finals even amid the ridiculous offensive games by the superstars.


----------



## ThunderJet88

FriedTofu said:


> So many tough shot making in the last two games. Really tough defense being played out there too. Ayton and Holiday are so important to how their teams defend. Really refreshing to see defensive players being so obviously crucial to their teams in the finals even amid the ridiculous offensive games by the superstars.


Bucks in 6? [emoji846]


----------



## FriedTofu

ThunderJet88 said:


> Bucks in 6? [emoji846]


Not jinxing it. But yeah Booker turned me off from the Suns with all his whining.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418323275961282571
BUCKS IN SIX


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I have been a Bucks fan all my life. So fun to actually see this team win a championship.


----------



## ThunderJet88

GL said:


> I have been a Bucks fan all my life. So fun to actually see this team win a championship.


Same. I really still can't believe it. I'll be in Milwaukee for a few weeks in a few days too, should be something.


----------



## FriedTofu

GL said:


> I have been a Bucks fan all my life. So fun to actually see this team win a championship.


You guys really lucked out with Giannis. Bucks were in danger of being relocated by the league unless a new arena was built. I still remember Jabari Parker was supposed to be your franchise player but injuries ruined that. Without Giannis's potential and recent good results, ownership probably wouldn't be able to get public funding to build a new arena and we will probably see Giannis win the championship in Seattle today. Giannis saving the Bucks is not an exaggeration man.


----------



## njcam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417988720238768130


----------



## FriedTofu

Lakers retirement home free agency lol. Carmelo, Howard, Ariza. Monk and Nunn are good gambles though. Still don't know how they are going to revert back to their championship defense identity with this squad after losing KCP and Caruso.

Portis taking a huge discount to run it back with the Bucks. Definitely some handshake deal to offer him something more next year.

Bulls going all-in building a squad of good players and betting big on Lavine taking a leap into superstardom to carry them.

Nets got to be even heavier favorite by adding Patty Mills and retaining Bruce Brown and Blake. Big 3 plus any two of Joe Harris, Mills, Brown, Blake or Claxton looks overwhelming.


----------



## HermanGlimscher

My dream scenario would be for LeBron to win in '22, '23, and '24, surpassing Jordan, and then getting to play a last year in Cleveland in '25 with his son.
I'm sure the odds are very low of that happening, oh well. Still love him. Also excited to see Carmelo with the Lakers.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I really wish I could get more into being a fan of the NBA like I want to be, because I love watching basketball, but being in the UK the time zone difference just makes it so hard to consistently tune in for it.

Also I really need to pick a team to support if I'm going to. Usual go-to is to say I support the Raptors but I just haven't watched enough of this sport consistently so it always feels disingenuous.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Reservoir Angel said:


> I really wish I could get more into being a fan of the NBA like I want to be, because I love watching basketball, but being in the UK the time zone difference just makes it so hard to consistently tune in for it.
> 
> Also I really need to pick a team to support if I'm going to. Usual go-to is to say I support the Raptors but I just haven't watched enough of this sport consistently so it always feels disingenuous.


It's a hard sport to root for a specific team. You find players you like, you follow that team, said player leaves team, interest is hard to keep. It's the way it is. For example..

I got into the NBA around 2012, and I really loved watching the trio of Russ, KD, and Harden. So I chose the Thunder as my team, hence my name. All of those players have since left, and Russ is the only one I even like anymore. I loathe KD, and just don't really like Harden's play style.

I still follow OKC, and I'm excited for all the draft picks, but I can't sit here and put on a facade about how big of a die hard I am.


----------



## Adapting

Reservoir Angel said:


> I really wish I could get more into being a fan of the NBA like I want to be, because I love watching basketball, but being in the UK the time zone difference just makes it so hard to consistently tune in for it.
> 
> Also I really need to pick a team to support if I'm going to. Usual go-to is to say I support the Raptors but I just haven't watched enough of this sport consistently so it always feels disingenuous.


Who's your player? for someone out of the country that's a great way to base which team you'd want to support. It's harder these days because everyone switches teams so frequently, but I mean nobody is stopping you from switching and following your favorite player.

You can always rewatch the games or even just highlights of the game, by no means do you need to watch every single game. Catch the ones you can watch. I'm sure you'd rather watch a Raptors vs Nets or Laker game over a Raptors vs Pistons or Magic game.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

ThunderJet88 said:


> It's a hard sport to root for a specific team. You find players you like, you follow that team, said player leaves team, interest is hard to keep. It's the way it is. For example..
> 
> I got into the NBA around 2012, and I really loved watching the trio of Russ, KD, and Harden. So I chose the Thunder as my team, hence my name. All of those players have since left, and Russ is the only one I even like anymore. I loathe KD, and just don't really like Harden's play style.
> 
> I still follow OKC, and I'm excited for all the draft picks, but I can't sit here and put on a facade about how big of a die hard I am.


That just makes it even more difficult then. Apart from the obvious big names that pretty much everyone knows (and some others here and there) I don't think I could name any NBA players with any degree of confidence.

Compared to football over here where your team is your team, often for life, and you like players who are there while they're there but typically you don't follow them to their new team in that way. Though a lot of that might be because a player in a Premier League team here might randomly get bought by a team in like any nation in the damn world so it's just logistically impossible to have that kind of approach to being a supporter.



Adapting said:


> Who's your player? for someone out of the country that's a great way to base which team you'd want to support. It's harder these days because everyone switches teams so frequently, but I mean nobody is stopping you from switching and following your favorite player.
> 
> You can always rewatch the games or even just highlights of the game, by no means do you need to watch every single game. Catch the ones you can watch. I'm sure you'd rather watch a Raptors vs Nets or Laker game over a Raptors vs Pistons or Magic game.


I haven't watched enough NBA to feel confident giving myself a team, let alone associating myself with an individual player.


----------



## Adapting

Reservoir Angel said:


> That just makes it even more difficult then. Apart from the obvious big names that pretty much everyone knows (and some others here and there) I don't think I could name any NBA players with any degree of confidence.
> 
> Compared to football over here where your team is your team, often for life, and you like players who are there while they're there but typically you don't follow them to their new team in that way. Though a lot of that might be because a player in a Premier League team here might randomly get bought by a team in like any nation in the damn world so it's just logistically impossible to have that kind of approach to being a supporter.
> 
> 
> I haven't watched enough NBA to feel confident giving myself a team, let alone associating myself with an individual player.


Honestly associating yourself with a player is much easier, but I understand man.

In other news, #BrooklynGoesHard:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Adapting said:


> Honestly associating yourself with a player is much easier, but I understand man.


If I was to pick one right now I'd either go with Lowry, who just left Toronto to go to Miami...

Or back when I got 'back in' to basketball a couple years back Toronto had DeMar DeRozan, who I absolutely loved, but when he left to San Antonio I just didn't bother keeping up with him.

I think he just signed with the Bulls, so maybe I'll have a look-in with them when the season starts. I'm basically going to try and watch a scattershot of games of a whole mess of teams and now I'll be on the lookout for players that I love watching rather than just the teams.


----------



## Adapting

Reservoir Angel said:


> If I was to pick one right now I'd either go with Lowry, who just left Toronto to go to Miami...
> 
> Or back when I got 'back in' to basketball a couple years back Toronto had DeMar DeRozan, who I absolutely loved, but when he left to San Antonio I just didn't bother keeping up with him.
> 
> I think he just signed with the Bulls, so maybe I'll have a look-in with them when the season starts. I'm basically going to try and watch a scattershot of games of a whole mess of teams and now I'll be on the lookout for players that I love watching rather than just the teams.


That's great. You follow Lowry and Demar then eventually you'll familiarize yourself with the entire Heat and Bulls and expand your knowledge to more teams eventually. You don't need to watch every game, but if you can watch highlights of the ones you miss.


----------



## FriedTofu

If you need someone new to hitch a bandwagon on, the most fun player to root for right now is the current MVP Jokic from the Denver Nuggets. The way he plays is so unique for a center and really fun to watch.


----------



## overthehill

Reservoir Angel said:


> I really wish I could get more into being a fan of the NBA like I want to be, because I love watching basketball, but being in the UK the time zone difference just makes it so hard to consistently tune in for it.
> 
> Also I really need to pick a team to support if I'm going to. Usual go-to is to say I support the Raptors but I just haven't watched enough of this sport consistently so it always feels disingenuous.




Weekend games often start at 1 PM Eastern. Game should be over well before bed time for you.


----------



## overthehill

Adapting said:


> Honestly associating yourself with a player is much easier, but I understand man.
> 
> In other news, #BrooklynGoesHard:




let's hope the defense is strengthened - they will need that if they hope to win the championship


----------



## Adapting

__





[Showcase] Steph Curry's Popcorn Rankings






datastudio.google.com





Steph Curry's arena popcorn ranks lmao, found this interesting thought I would share. 🤣 

1. Mavericks
2. Nets
3. Heat
etc.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441156365578391553
Rumors has it Wiggins from the Warriors and Kyrie from Nets are two of the players not vaccinated yet. Will be furious as a teammate with these two if it is going to cost them games and seeding.


----------



## La Parka

Just be a raptors fan.

beautiful franchise


----------



## FriedTofu

La Parka said:


> Just be a raptors fan.
> 
> beautiful franchise


They are back in Toronto this year right? Hoping for a great reception at the first home game.


----------



## FriedTofu

Michael Porter Jr getting the max extension. Denver going all-in with their core. Rooting for them to stay healthy and do well this season.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442591394502168581


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Michael Porter Jr getting the max extension. Denver going all-in with their core. Rooting for them to stay healthy and do well this season.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442591394502168581


Nearly spat out my water when I saw 207 million. Hopefully this pans out well for them and MPJ stays healthy.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Nearly spat out my water when I saw 207 million. Hopefully this pans out well for them and MPJ stays healthy.


He needs to make one of the three all-NBA teams this season to get the full 207mil or it is 172mil. Still a lot of money at 172mil to pay a third guy but that is the price of having a big 3.


----------



## FriedTofu

New season! More drama! The pre-show to the playoffs is here!

Bucks looking good. If Giannis's shooting improvement is real, the league is in trouble.
Knicks/Celtics game ending was insane. Almost like a video game.
Jokic is still awesome to watch. Still being overlooked by most NBA media even after winning the MVP is criminal.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I don't see what the point of watching the regular season is. Teams with losing records make the playoffs every year so teams really don't have to take the regular season that seriously. Out of the last 11 or 12 seasons, the number 1 seed in the East made the Finals twice. So being the best team in the regular season doesn't usually mean you're the best team.


----------



## FriedTofu

Basketball is fun to watch. That is the point of watching. lol


----------



## AustinRockHulk

FriedTofu said:


> Basketball is fun to watch. That is the point of watching. lol


NBA. The #1 sport in America and around the world.


----------



## FriedTofu

AustinRockHulk said:


> NBA. The #1 sport in America and around the world.


Is this sarcasm? Because neither of that is true.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457929928255541252
That's my MVP standing up for himself! Morris is such a bitch for turning his back after the cheap shot assuming Jokic won't retaliate on someone's back.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457929928255541252
> That's my MVP standing up for himself! Morris is such a bitch for turning his back after the cheap shot assuming Jokic won't retaliate on someone's back.


The Morris sisters have always been and always will be dickheads. He got what he deserved. Good for Jokic.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> The Morris sisters have always been and always will be dickheads. He got what he deserved. Good for Jokic.


A cheap shot for a cheap shot. Not Jokic's fault the dumbass turned his back on him after initiating the cheap shot so Jokic's action look worse.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> A cheap shot for a cheap shot. Not Jokic's fault the dumbass turned his back on him after initiating the cheap shot so Jokic's action look worse.


Yea, the dude was fed up from it all game. Is what it is. I think Morris got what he deserved even if Jokic gets suspended a game.


----------



## FriedTofu

How are the Warriors bench this deep with just vet minimum contracts? Klay is still out and they aren't even playing their lottery pick rookies much so far too. They are a legit 15 deep team if everybody is healthy.


----------



## FriedTofu

Lol first the MVP and now the DPOY getting into fights. Gobert is wrong here pulling Myles's shorts after a clean block to start the fight. Potentially dangerous play pulling down Myles like that 'cause he can't see where Myles was behind his back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459291484683919367
Rudy being a clown again day after the 'fight'. 🤣


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Lol first the MVP and now the DPOY getting into fights. Gobert is wrong here pulling Myles's shorts after a clean block to start the fight. Potentially dangerous play pulling down Myles like that 'cause he can't see where Myles was behind his back.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459291484683919367
> Rudy being a clown again day after the 'fight'. 🤣


Lmao, Rudy will shut turner down like he shutdown the league during covid. 😂


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Lmao, Rudy will shut turner down like he shutdown the league during covid. 😂


More like he's gonna be like "covid is no big deal" then BAM league shut. And he says nobody really wants to fight, then BAM someone really fights him instead of this hugfest. Karma always find a way with him.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> More like he's gonna be like "covid is no big deal" then BAM league shut. And he says nobody really wants to fight, then BAM someone really fights him instead of this hugfest. Karma always find a way with him.


He should say nobody wants to give Adapting and FriedTofu money.

Maybe it'll happen. 🤣


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460976750289170433


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462587423037165572
Westbrook was ready to defend the King.


----------



## FriedTofu

One of the weirdest start to a season. One more thing to add to the madness and memes, the 1-16 rockets have won 7 in a row and hold longest current winning streak.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471964462383083527
less than 24 hours later...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472262282713382912


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471964462383083527
> less than 24 hours later...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472262282713382912


It's not a surprised. He's butt buddies with KD and KD is also in protocols.

Overall, these protocols are getting out of hand.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> It's not a surprised. He's butt buddies with KD and KD is also in protocols.
> 
> Overall, these protocols are getting out of hand.


Yeah at this point everybody's going to be in contact with somebody that has contact with somebody with covid. Even in Europe, the soccer leagues have multiple players and staff entering protocols too and disrupting scheduling.


----------



## Adapting

The Kings have lost their mind trading Haliburton. You even throw in Buddy Hield in that trade... yes you get Sabonis but is it worth it? He's going from one bad team to another bad team and I'd even argue that he had a better supporting cast to win on the Pacers. Mind blowing they gave up Haliburton. 

CJ to the pelicans good move for the pelicans honestly, but I would have much rather have had CJ go to a contending team. Was hoping he'd get traded to the 76ers maybe so they can hop off my teams dick for Harden. All the pelicans really need is a playmaking guard (If only they didn't let Lonzo walk in the off season) and a not fat Zion and they can be contenders next year.


----------



## FriedTofu

I don't think the Kings gave up on Haliburton as much as they needed to trade away one of Fox or Haliburton to bring in a player of the talent level of Sabonis. And Fox is much harder to move due to his contract. Sabonis is still a very flawed player due to his lack of defense but at least they have an all-star level player at multiple positions now to build around. I still think it was a dumb move as both Fox and Sabonis are terrible defenders but they are probably inspired by this season's Cavs outperforming expectations by going unconventional in roster construction and think they can do the same next season or even get into the play-in this season. Imagine saying teams are trying to get the 10th seed a few years back.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

They just traded Bagley too. Maybe they're planning to lure a big free agent this summer. 

Harden got traded to Philly for Ben.


----------



## Adapting

And the Nets win the trade easily.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Sixers are going to have the most epic meltdown in NBA history. Harden and Embiid on the same roster and Doc Rivers as the coach, so much is going to go wrong.

Now on the west, the Lakers are going to need a grand reset at this point. The entire team from players, coaching, management and ownership needs to be reconstructed, maybe Jeanie Buss sells the team.


----------



## FriedTofu

Kyrie really destroying another big 3 with his antics again lol.

Nets getting back two first round picks back for Harden is really good for them, considering how Harden could have walked at the end of the season after being fed up with Kyrie. Why would anything go wrong with Harden and Embiid on the same roster? They fit perfectly on paper. The only issue is paying Harden the max at the tail end of the inevitable extension.

76ers got Harden without giving up their two best young players. At the end of it, at least for this season, they upgraded Seth Curry into Harden at the cost of a back up big in Drummond and 2 first round picks. You do that if you are going all-in every time.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Kyrie really destroying another big 3 with his antics again lol.
> 
> Nets getting back two first round picks back for Harden is really good for them, considering how Harden could have walked at the end of the season after being fed up with Kyrie. Why would anything go wrong with Harden and Embiid on the same roster? They fit perfectly on paper. The only issue is paying Harden the max at the tail end of the inevitable extension.
> 
> 76ers got Harden without giving up their two best young players. At the end of it, at least for this season, they upgraded Seth Curry into Harden at the cost of a back up big in Drummond and 2 first round picks. You do that if you are going all-in every time.


Considering the Nets had no leeway because the 76ers could have just waited till the off season would have walked for free... the nets did well. They got better to.

The big 3 played 16 games together over 2 years and went 13 and 3. Injuries and kyrie being brain dead were the issues. As long as KD is happy as well... everything is good.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Considering the Nets had no leeway because the 76ers could have just waited till the off season would have walked for free... the nets did well. They got better to.
> 
> The big 3 played 16 games together over 2 years and went 13 and 3. Injuries and kyrie being brain dead were the issues. As long as KD is happy as well... everything is good.


76ers got Harden for this season's wide open East though. We don't know whether next season will have the same dynamic. If they waited until the off season, they also risk facing competition from other competing teams with cap space. No other contenders besides them has salary and pieces they are willing to throw at the Nets for a trade. The big negative is having to pay the max for Harden later years. Remain to be seen whether he will age well into the contract.

Both teams got better by swapping disgruntled superstars with superstars that fits better. A ball handler that can shoot with Embiid and a defensive passing guard that do not need shots with KD and Kyrie fits better for both teams. 

I don't think KD would have been hurt this season if he didn't have to one-man carry the Nets for so much of the early season. Both Harden and KD were playing hurt with a less roster than last season (Joe Harris is out too) while Kyrie sat at home being a dumbass.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> 76ers got Harden for this season's wide open East though.


That's true the East is open. The reigning champions are there and added more pieces, you have the resurgence of the Bulls, you have the heat who have talent everywhere and now you made the Nets better.

I suppose that's true about the off season and how they could have lost him, but it's Daryl Morey... him and Harden are practically married.

Yea and sure you can say both teams got better, not disagreeing there.

Kyrie is the ultimate dickhead but at he's KDs buddy, you can't do much here. If KD is happy that's all that matters. The nets need to pay the per game fines and have kyrie be full time.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> That's true the East is open. The reigning champions are there and added more pieces, you have the resurgence of the Bulls, you have the heat who have talent everywhere and now you made the Nets better.
> 
> I suppose that's true about the off season and how they could have lost him, but it's Daryl Morey... him and Harden are practically married.
> 
> Yea and sure you can say both teams got better, not disagreeing there.
> 
> Kyrie is the ultimate dickhead but at he's KDs buddy, you can't do much here. If KD is happy that's all that matters. The nets need to pay the per game fines and have kyrie be full time.


Also add in the surging Cavs, Raptors and Celtics into the discussion. The East is just there for the taking if you have the better superstar pairings and Harden + Embiid is as good as any on paper.

Nets can't pay the per game fines to let Kyrie play because the league won't allow it. No owner will want to risk giving other owners an excuse to boot them out for not following local laws. lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I still like the Bucks, once Lopez returns, they are going to be hard to beat in a series.

In other news. I have been watching the NBA Today pretty much three and four days a week. It amazes me how fast they mention the Lakers every day. They can have a losing record and not have played in three days, and they will still be the lead story.


----------



## Adapting

Ghost Lantern said:


> I still the Bucks, once Lopez returns, are going to be hard to beat in a series.
> 
> In other news. I have been watching the NBA Today pretty much 3 and four days a week. It amazes me how fast they mention the Lakers every day. They can have a losing record and not have played in three days, and they will still be the lead story.


I'd take the Suns. 

LeBron led teams are always going to be in the news daily.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Ghost Lantern said:


> I still like the Bucks, once Lopez returns, they are going to be hard to beat in a series.
> 
> In other news. I have been watching the NBA Today pretty much three and four days a week. It amazes me how fast they mention the Lakers every day. They can have a losing record and not have played in three days, and they will still be the lead story.


Some of it just comes down to matchups to me. The Bucks are a good pick against most, but I think they lose if they end up having to come up against the Cavs in a series for example. Their size & defense inside with Mobley & Allen especially means that Giannis would have to be hitting shots outside consistently to win games.


----------



## FriedTofu

This James Harden guy seems quite good at basketball.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

FriedTofu said:


> This James Harden guy seems quite good at basketball.


and nothing to show for it 

He will go down as one of the GOAT's to never win a title IMO.


----------



## FriedTofu

Ghost Lantern said:


> and nothing to show for it
> 
> He will go down as one of the GOAT's to never win a title IMO.


He has a good shot this year with Embiid as a teammate. Maxey is quietly looking like the 3rd consistent scorer they needed to make the team complete. Only worry is Doc as a coach. lol

This season has been really fun being wide open besides the Suns running away with the regular season.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> This James Harden guy seems quite good at basketball.


He'll never win a ring and if he does it'll be after he cries his way out of a couple more teams.


----------



## famicommander

They're gonna give Jokic's MVP to Embiid this year despite Jokic being better across the board than he was last year on a much, much worse Nuggets team.


----------



## FriedTofu

Jokic's the frontrunner in terms of stats. But Embiid has the advantage of having a higher seed even with similar win/loss record and the novelty of being a first time winner. Can't go wrong with either to be MVP. Don't count out CP3 or Booker getting the leader of the best team vote either.


----------



## Adapting

And y'all still sleep on Derozan. 

This is blasphemy.


----------



## FriedTofu

Ja Morant making a case for himself too.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Jokic's the frontrunner in terms of stats. But Embiid has the advantage of having a higher seed even with similar win/loss record and the novelty of being a first time winner. Can't go wrong with either to be MVP. Don't count out CP3 or Booker getting the leader of the best team vote either.


Yes, you can go wrong. Jokic is on a level by himself right now and if anyone else wins the award, it's for reasons other than basketball-related.


----------



## Adapting

famicommander said:


> Yes, you can go wrong. Jokic is on a level by himself right now and if anyone else wins the award, it's for reasons other than basketball-related.


Facts.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> Yes, you can go wrong. Jokic is on a level by himself right now and if anyone else wins the award, it's for reasons other than basketball-related.


Team standings matter for how voters vote so that is kind of basketball related. Embiid and Giannis have the advantage of playing in the East where a similar record gives them a higher seed compared to Jokic playing in the West. All three have been really good this season and impact winning and each are deserving winners.

Embiid just has the narrative advantage of being a potential first time winner, has a great shot at winning the scoring title and his team's struggles are more high profile. (Ben Simmons saga)

Jokic can point to carrying an even heavier load with the team missing the 2nd and 3rd best player for the whole season and him having a historic advanced stats season again.

Giannis have a slim narrative chance if he steals the scoring title from Embiid, get first team all defense and the Bucks steal the first seed.

It could go down to head to head in match ups that sway voters. I like all three players so I don't mind any of them winning so there is no wrong choice for me.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Bulls season really has taken a hit. People meme him, but without Caruso their defence is so much worse. I actually can't wait to see him come back


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Team standings matter for how voters vote so that is kind of basketball related. Embiid and Giannis have the advantage of playing in the East where a similar record gives them a higher seed compared to Jokic playing in the West. All three have been really good this season and impact winning and each are deserving winners.
> 
> Embiid just has the narrative advantage of being a potential first time winner, has a great shot at winning the scoring title and his team's struggles are more high profile. (Ben Simmons saga)
> 
> Jokic can point to carrying an even heavier load with the team missing the 2nd and 3rd best player for the whole season and him having a historic advanced stats season again.
> 
> Giannis have a slim narrative chance if he steals the scoring title from Embiid, get first team all defense and the Bucks steal the first seed.
> 
> It could go down to head to head in match ups that sway voters. I like all three players so I don't mind any of them winning so there is no wrong choice for me.


No, Embiid and Giannis do not deserve it.

Jokic is playing much better on a much worse team than either of them, and he's been doing it all year.

Jokic was already the best player in the NBA last year and he's found another level this year.

This is a one man race that the media is trying to turn into a three man race and it's shameful.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> No, Embiid and Giannis do not deserve it.
> 
> Jokic is playing much better on a much worse team than either of them, and he's been doing it all year.
> 
> Jokic was already the best player in the NBA last year and he's found another level this year.
> 
> This is a one man race that the media is trying to turn into a three man race and it's shameful.


They are all playing really well. All are deserving winners. Whether it is fair or not, team seeding/standing matters even if the win-loss records are similar. And Jokic is at a disadvantage in a more competitive West at the top.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> They are all playing really well. All are deserving winners. Whether it is fair or not, team seeding/standing matters even if the win-loss records are similar. And Jokic is at a disadvantage in a more competitive West at the top.


Putting up the same number of wins against much tougher teams with a much weaker supporting cast supports Jokic's argument, not Embiid's.

Jokic is doing things literally nobody else in the history of basketball has done. Three games ago, he did this:


> Jokic finished with 46 points, 12 rebounds, 11 assists, 4 blocks and 3 steals -- numbers no other player has reached in a single game in NBA history since blocks and steals started being tracked in 1973-74. In the fourth quarter and overtime alone, Jokic had 30 points on 10-of-11 shooting.
> 
> According to ESPN Stats & Information research, Jokic is the first player in the past 25 seasons to have 30 points or more in the fourth quarter and overtime while also shooting 90% from the field. The last player to shoot that efficiently while putting up that many points in the fourth and overtime? Kobe Bryant, who had 33 on 84.6% shooting against the Portland Trail Blazers on March 16, 2007.
> 
> Jokic also joined Wilt Chamberlain as the only players in NBA history with a 45-point triple-double on 70% or better shooting.


He followed that up with another triple double, becoming the first player in NBA history to post back to back triple doubles on 70% or better shooting from the field.

This is not a "they're all deserving" situation. This is a situation where one player is a level above the other two and the media wants Embiid to win because it's "his turn" even though both Jokic (by a lot) and Giannis (by a bit) are playing better.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> Putting up the same number of wins against much tougher teams with a much weaker supporting cast supports Jokic's argument, not Embiid's.
> 
> Jokic is doing things literally nobody else in the history of basketball has done. Three games ago, he did this:
> 
> 
> He followed that up with another triple double, becoming the first player in NBA history to post back to back triple doubles on 70% or better shooting from the field.
> 
> This is not a "they're all deserving" situation. This is a situation where one player is a level above the other two and the media wants Embiid to win because it's "his turn" even though both Jokic (by a lot) and Giannis (by a bit) are playing better.


Embiid was the favorite a few weeks back because of the standings and his scoring title lead. Now both advantages are gone. That's all there is to it. Standings matter because to some voters, homecourt is important. 

The advanced stats always favored Jokic. Don't forget it was "Curry's to lose" in the first couple of months before he fell off. So the closing stretch could well determine the MVP votes. Like I kept saying, all three are playing good enough to win the award this season. You don't need to tear down the others to prop up your choice.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Embiid was the favorite a few weeks back because of the standings and his scoring title lead. Now both advantages are gone. That's all there is to it. Standings matter because to some voters, homecourt is important.
> 
> The advanced stats always favored Jokic. Don't forget it was "Curry's to lose" in the first couple of months before he fell off. So the closing stretch could well determine the MVP votes. Like I kept saying, all three are playing good enough to win the award this season. You don't need to tear down the others to prop up your choice.


I'm not tearing anyone down.

A cold, objective evaluation of the facts says Nikola Jokic is the best player in the world. By a lot. That is in no way an indictment of Embiid, Lebron, Durant, Giannis, Curry, or Morant.

Jokic is just playing historically great basketball. A level by himself. There is no such thing as three players being "good enough" to win the award. Not when one is outplaying the others every single night by a wide margin, which he is.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> I'm not tearing anyone down.
> 
> A cold, objective evaluation of the facts says Nikola Jokic is the best player in the world. By a lot. That is in no way an indictment of Embiid, Lebron, Durant, Giannis, Curry, or Morant.
> 
> Jokic is just playing historically great basketball. A level by himself. There is no such thing as three players being "good enough" to win the award. Not when one is outplaying the others every single night by a wide margin, which he is.


Saying the others don't deserve to win is tearing them down. Like I kept repeating myself, all there are playing very well for the whole season and are deserving winners for their winning contributions. It is going to go down to how well each continue to play for the rest of the season and the seedings to determine the winner. Embiid shit the bed tonight so he is behind the other two after tonight. I am enjoying the race for MVP as I like all three players and each of them improving on their alleged weaknesses this season to become even better.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Saying the others don't deserve to win is tearing them down.


No it isn't. They're playing great.

Jokic is just much, much better. That's being objective. This isn't elementary school field day where everyone gets to feel like a winner.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> No it isn't. They're playing great.
> 
> Jokic is just much, much better. That's being objective. This isn't elementary school field day where everyone gets to feel like a winner.


Sigh...I give up trying to explain to you.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Sigh...I give up trying to explain to you.


You explained yourself fine. You just didn't have a coherent argument. You can explain that 2+2=5 any way you want, but you're still wrong.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> You explained yourself fine. You just didn't have a coherent argument. You can explain that 2+2=5 any way you want, but you're still wrong.


The argument was simple. Standings and seedings matter to some voters hence Embiid was the frontrunner when you first posted in here 2 weeks ago. You can say it is unfair but that is how the voting goes historically. The circumstances have changed in two weeks, and who is to say things won't change in another two weeks? What has not changed much is the level of play by all three have been really good to deserve MVP. 

Shit...why am I explaining myself again...Don't ruin this MVP race for me, you party pooper.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> The argument was simple. Standings and seedings matter to some voters hence Embiid was the frontrunner when you first posted in here 2 weeks ago. You can say it is unfair but that is how the voting goes historically. The circumstances have changed in two weeks, and who is to say things won't change in another two weeks? What has not changed much is the level of play by all three have been really good to deserve MVP.
> 
> Shit...why am I explaining myself again...Don't ruin this MVP race for me, you party pooper.


Embiid is still the betting favorite by quite a bit. The media set the narrative that it's his turn. Jokic will have to average 30/15/12 down the stretch to win the award.

This isn't a race at all. This is just like waiting to see the scorecards on a boxing match. Jokic already outpointed them both 10 rounds to 2, now the only question is whether the judges rob him or not.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> Embiid is still the betting favorite by quite a bit. The media set the narrative that it's his turn. Jokic will have to average 30/15/12 down the stretch to win the award.
> 
> This isn't a race at all. This is just like waiting to see the scorecards on a boxing match. Jokic already outpointed them both 10 rounds to 2, now the only question is whether the judges rob him or not.


Betting odds are also due to how much people are betting. Philly has a bigger more passionate fanbase than Denver so more bets will be on Embiid and the bookmakers will adjust the odds to cover.


----------



## famicommander

Jokic rolls into Philly and shows Embiid what an MVP looks like.


----------



## famicommander

EDIT: unintended double post


----------



## famicommander

Jokic this season:
-presently the highest single season offensive box plus minus of all time
-presently the third highest single season defensive box plus minus of all time
-presently the highest overall single season box plus minus of all time

Box plus minus measures the relative difference in team performance between a player on the court versus replacing them with a league average player.

In other words, Jokic impacts the game for the Nuggets on offense more than any individual player ever has for one team in the history of the NBA for one season, and third most for defense.

He literally might be having the best regular season any individual player has ever had, right before our eyes. The Nuggets are an elite team with him on the court and they're hot garbage without him.


----------



## famicommander

I know I'm a broken record, but Jokic is in a tier to himself. 

Anyone who thinks Embiid or Giannis should be MVP doesn't understand basketball.


----------



## Adapting

famicommander said:


> I know I'm a broken record, but Jokic is in a tier to himself.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Embiid or Giannis should be MVP doesn't understand basketball.


The media push these stupid agendas. Jokic is clear MVP.


----------



## famicommander

Adapting said:


> The media push these stupid agendas. Jokic is clear MVP.


The Nuggets' second best player the last couple months has been DeMarcus Cousins, whom the Bucks literally cut earlier this year.

Their third best has been Bones Hyland, a rookie point guard who wasn't even in the rotation to start the year.


----------



## Adapting

famicommander said:


> The Nuggets' second best player the last couple months has been DeMarcus Cousins, whom the Bucks literally cut earlier this year.
> 
> Their third best has been Bones Hyland, a rookie point guard who wasn't even in the rotation to start the year.


and without Murray and MPJ. Jokic and the squad are 46 and 31. That's absurdly good.


----------



## famicommander

Jokic tonight:
35 points, 16 rebounds, 6 assists, 5 steals, 1 block
+37 in 35 minutes, 16/24 shooting
first player in NBA history with 2000 points, 1000 rebounds, 500 assists in a single season

This. Race. Isn't. Close.

Jokic just completed the greatest regular season any NBA player has ever had. Period.

Anyone who even suggests anyone else should be MVP is a clown.


----------



## Sad Panda

Without Luka Doncic, my boys in blue win a massive game 2 against the Utah Jazz at home behind a ridiculous 41 points from Jalen Brunson. Jason Kidd has instilled a grittiness and toughness to this Mavs squad that has elevated them into a team that even without their best player, they’re still able to compete against the top tier teams in the West by muddying the game up and hitting timely shots.

Praying Luka is ready to go game 3 in Utah.


----------



## Adapting

Sad Panda said:


> Without Luka Doncic, my boys in blue win a massive game 2 against the Utah Jazz at home behind a ridiculous 41 points from Jalen Brunson. Jason Kidd has instilled a grittiness and toughness to this Mavs squad that has elevated them into a team that even without their best player, they’re still able to compete against the top tier teams in the West by muddying the game up and hitting timely shots.
> 
> Praying Luka is ready to go game 3 in Utah.


Brunson is damn good.

I dont see luka playing next game he wasn't even jumping when he was shooting around or even running.


----------



## FriedTofu

Pretty fun first week of the playoffs. Every series besides Warriors/Nuggets have been really fun. Even Celtics/Nets at 3-0 were 3 close games. Philly needed OT to win game 3. Think the only really dud game was Bucks/Bulls game 3.

Also Timberwolves are 3-0 in the play-in/playoffs whenever a protestor runs onto the court.


----------



## FriedTofu

Nets being the only team to get swept in the first round is sweet karma for the shit Kyrie and Simmons have done for the season.

Now for the Basketball Gods to give us the first ever 0-3 comeback so Harden gets his as well. If any coach can blow a 3-0 series lead, it is Doc Rivers.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fucking Sixers better close this out tonight, my heart can't take a game 7. What an embarrassment being up 3-0 and now it's 3-2.

Edit: WOOOOOOOOOOOO


My team now plays my brother's team round 2.


----------



## FriedTofu

Every team closed the series today. Didn't get to see history made by Doc.  At least the other two games were competitive.

Only Grizz and Timberwolves left in the first round. Timberwolves fans going to run in as fake protesters at this point to keep their playoffs alive.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking Sixers better close this out tonight, my heart can't take a game 7. What an embarrassment being up 3-0 and now it's 3-2.
> 
> Edit: WOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> My team now plays my brother's team round 2.


The heat are gonna man handle the 76shiters


----------



## Sad Panda

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking Sixers better close this out tonight, my heart can't take a game 7. What an embarrassment being up 3-0 and now it's 3-2.
> 
> Edit: WOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> My team now plays my brother's team round 2.


Hoping that somehow we get a Sixers/Mavs NBA Finals so I can see my boys in blue play in Philly. Let’s go!


----------



## Seth Grimes

Sad Panda said:


> Hoping that somehow we get a Sixers/Mavs NBA Finals so I can see my boys in blue play in Philly. Let’s go!


Gonna be Suns and Heat I'm thinking


----------



## Sad Panda

Seth Grimes said:


> Gonna be Suns and Heat I'm thinking


I think that’s the most likely outcome as well.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Sad Panda said:


> I think that’s the most likely outcome as well.


Not sure who I am even pulling for that's left it in, my favourite team (Bulls) were a 1st round knock out lmao after them I kinda wanted Nets to do well just because of how hated they are


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Sad Panda said:


> Hoping that somehow we get a Sixers/Mavs NBA Finals so I can see my boys in blue play in Philly. Let’s go!


i have a few buddies that are warriors fans, I was hoping for that and a miracle sweep by Philly lol

good luck to your Mavs!


----------



## famicommander

Embiid out indefinitely (again) with a broken orbital bone (again).

Man's made of glass. Games played by year:
2015 - 0
2016 - 0
2017 - 31
2018 - 63
2019 - 64
2020 - 51
2021 - 51
2022 - 68 (hurt again in playoffs)

This is one reason among many why you wouldn't trade Jokic for Embiid and 3 first round picks.


----------



## FriedTofu

Holy shit Philly is cursed. I think the starters were set to be subbed out just before that play too.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Holy shit Philly is cursed. I think the starters were set to be subbed out just before that play too.


They can't act surprised. He's had significant injuries (ie, caused him to miss 5+ games) to one foot multiple times, both knees, one ankle, both elbows, one shoulder, his back, and both hands now in addition to two concussions and two broken orbital bones. He was already scheduled to have hand surgery in the offseason on his right hand to match the left hand surgery from earlier in his career.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> They can't act surprised. He's had significant injuries (ie, caused him to miss 5+ games) to one foot multiple times, both knees, one ankle, both elbows, one shoulder, his back, and both hands now in addition to two concussions and two broken orbital bones. He was already scheduled to have hand surgery in the offseason on his right hand to match the left hand surgery from earlier in his career.


Dude got hit in the face by another player defending a layup. What the heck has that got to do with his injury history?


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Dude got hit in the face by another player defending a layup. What the heck has that got to do with his injury history?


He literally had the exact same injury, broken orbital bone and concussion, from running into his own guy in 2018. He's brittle. 

If it wasn't this it would be something else. Some guys can absorb damage and some guys can't. Clearly he can't.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> He literally had the exact same injury, broken orbital bone and concussion, from running into his own guy in 2018. He's brittle.
> 
> If it wasn't this it would be something else. Some guys can absorb damage and some guys can't. Clearly he can't.


He got elbowed by another player in the face. Guy is literally playing with a torn ligament in his thumb and you are saying he is brittle. It is more likely that he is held out due to concussion protocols for his own good than him not being to absorb damage and play on. Your take is just horrible.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> He got elbowed by another player in the face. Guy is literally playing with a torn ligament in his thumb and you are saying he is brittle. It is more likely that he is held out due to concussion protocols for his own good than him not being to absorb damage and play on. Your take is just horrible.


Embiid on the injury report:
DATE DESCRIPTION
01/31/2022 Rest
01/15/2022 Elbow
12/18/2021 Ankle
12/13/2021 Ribs
11/08/2021 Health And Safety Protocols
11/01/2021 Rest
10/29/2021 Right Knee
10/27/2021 Knee
10/25/2021 Right Knee
10/23/2021 Knee
10/21/2021 Right Knee
06/19/2021 Knee
06/17/2021 Knee
06/15/2021 Knee
06/13/2021 Knee
06/10/2021 Knee
06/07/2021 Knee
05/31/2021 Knee
05/15/2021 Illness
05/10/2021 Illness
05/08/2021 Injury Recovery
04/24/2021 Shoulder
04/23/2021 Shoulder
04/04/2021 Rest
03/12/2021 Knee
03/09/2021 Health And Safety Protocols
02/28/2021 Ankle
02/15/2021 Back
02/14/2021 Back
02/05/2021 Knee
01/30/2021 Back
01/28/2021 Back
01/24/2021 Back
01/15/2021 Knee
01/13/2021 Back
01/09/2021 Back
01/08/2021 Health Protocols
12/30/2020 Back
12/27/2020 Back
08/12/2020 Wrist
08/09/2020 Ankle
02/26/2020 Shoulder
02/07/2020 Neck
01/08/2020 Hand
12/31/2019 Knee
12/15/2019 Illness
12/06/2019 Hip
10/25/2019 Ankle/Lip
05/07/2019 Upper Respiratory Infection
04/22/2019 Knee
04/18/2019 Knee
04/14/2019 Knee
04/08/2019 Knee
04/05/2019 Left Knee Soreness
04/02/2019 Load Management - Knee
03/29/2019 Rest
03/18/2019 Rest
02/20/2019 Left Knee Soreness
02/09/2019 Illness
01/25/2019 Rest
01/20/2019 Back
01/18/2019 Back
01/11/2019 Ankle
12/29/2018 Left Knee Soreness
12/09/2018 Migraine
10/26/2018 Ankle
03/28/2018 Facial Contusion (this was the first broken orbital bone/concussion)
02/14/2018 Sore Ankle
12/31/2017 Sore Hand
12/17/2017 Sore Back
12/11/2017 Back Tightness
11/20/2017 Sore Knee
09/25/2017 Left Knee Surgery

And from this playoffs we add:
torn right thumb ligament
concussion
broken orbital bone

And, of course, the two foot surgeries that kept him out for the first 2+ years of his career.

Again, he's made out of glass. You don't see that kind of injury report activity on guys that have been in the league twice as long.

I'm not suggesting he doesn't want to play. I'm saying he's literally incapable of playing a full NBA season because he isn't resilient enough. We have 8 years worth of a sample size that proves me correct.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> Embiid on the injury report:
> DATE DESCRIPTION
> 01/31/2022 Rest
> 01/15/2022 Elbow
> 12/18/2021 Ankle
> 12/13/2021 Ribs
> 11/08/2021 Health And Safety Protocols
> 11/01/2021 Rest
> 10/29/2021 Right Knee
> 10/27/2021 Knee
> 10/25/2021 Right Knee
> 10/23/2021 Knee
> 10/21/2021 Right Knee
> 06/19/2021 Knee
> 06/17/2021 Knee
> 06/15/2021 Knee
> 06/13/2021 Knee
> 06/10/2021 Knee
> 06/07/2021 Knee
> 05/31/2021 Knee
> 05/15/2021 Illness
> 05/10/2021 Illness
> 05/08/2021 Injury Recovery
> 04/24/2021 Shoulder
> 04/23/2021 Shoulder
> 04/04/2021 Rest
> 03/12/2021 Knee
> 03/09/2021 Health And Safety Protocols
> 02/28/2021 Ankle
> 02/15/2021 Back
> 02/14/2021 Back
> 02/05/2021 Knee
> 01/30/2021 Back
> 01/28/2021 Back
> 01/24/2021 Back
> 01/15/2021 Knee
> 01/13/2021 Back
> 01/09/2021 Back
> 01/08/2021 Health Protocols
> 12/30/2020 Back
> 12/27/2020 Back
> 08/12/2020 Wrist
> 08/09/2020 Ankle
> 02/26/2020 Shoulder
> 02/07/2020 Neck
> 01/08/2020 Hand
> 12/31/2019 Knee
> 12/15/2019 Illness
> 12/06/2019 Hip
> 10/25/2019 Ankle/Lip
> 05/07/2019 Upper Respiratory Infection
> 04/22/2019 Knee
> 04/18/2019 Knee
> 04/14/2019 Knee
> 04/08/2019 Knee
> 04/05/2019 Left Knee Soreness
> 04/02/2019 Load Management - Knee
> 03/29/2019 Rest
> 03/18/2019 Rest
> 02/20/2019 Left Knee Soreness
> 02/09/2019 Illness
> 01/25/2019 Rest
> 01/20/2019 Back
> 01/18/2019 Back
> 01/11/2019 Ankle
> 12/29/2018 Left Knee Soreness
> 12/09/2018 Migraine
> 10/26/2018 Ankle
> 03/28/2018 Facial Contusion (this was the first broken orbital bone/concussion)
> 02/14/2018 Sore Ankle
> 12/31/2017 Sore Hand
> 12/17/2017 Sore Back
> 12/11/2017 Back Tightness
> 11/20/2017 Sore Knee
> 09/25/2017 Left Knee Surgery
> 
> And from this playoffs we add:
> torn right thumb ligament
> concussion
> broken orbital bone
> 
> And, of course, the two foot surgeries that kept him out for the first 2+ years of his career.
> 
> Again, he's made out of glass. You don't see that kind of injury report activity on guys that have been in the league twice as long.
> 
> I'm not suggesting he doesn't want to play. I'm saying he's literally incapable of playing a full NBA season because he isn't resilient enough. We have 8 years worth of a sample size that proves me correct.


Dude let someone elbow you in the face and tell me how your injury history is relevant to being unable to play.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Dude let someone elbow you in the face and tell me how your injury history is relevant to being unable to play.


Pretty much every NBA center gets elbowed in the face every game. How many of them have broken their faces twice in a four year span?

Every injury is relevant to someone's injury history. That's literally what an injury history is. You can't play center in the NBA and expect not to get hit. Dude has literally missed HALF OF THE NBA GAMES IN HIS CAREER due to injury or recovery from injury.


----------



## Adapting

Bye Embiid. Harden will never win a ring. Fuck that clown.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> Pretty much every NBA center gets elbowed in the face every game. How many of them have broken their faces twice in a four year span?
> 
> Every injury is relevant to someone's injury history. That's literally what an injury history is. You can't play center in the NBA and expect not to get hit. Dude has literally missed HALF OF THE NBA GAMES IN HIS CAREER due to injury or recovery from injury.


Yeah and the injury history of the player getting elbowed is not relevant to the outcome of the elbow.

Freak injuries happen. Embiid having a poor injury history is not relevant to this particular injury. Curry is injury prone, and misses lots of games before his MVP run, but still able to play most seasons. Klay was an ironman, but went out for 2 years due to two freak injuries. You are just being an Embiid hater using am accidental elbow to the face as example of Embiid being brittle.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Yeah and the injury history of the player getting elbowed is not relevant to the outcome of the elbow.


Yes it is. Most NBA centers go their entire careers without breaking their faces. He's done it twice in 4 years.

Why do these "freak injuries" happen to Embiid at a rate like ten times that of the average NBA player?

8 years in and he averages 41 games per season.

Even if you ignore the first two years he missed he still averages under 55 games per season.

Never played more than 68 games, and that was this year when he added another broken face, concussion, and torn hand ligament to the list in the playoffs.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> Yes it is. Most NBA centers go their entire careers without breaking their faces. He's done it twice in 4 years.
> 
> Why do these "freak injuries" happen to Embiid at a rate like ten times that of the average NBA player?


Because he got hit hard in the face twice? Was right to call you out as a hater before.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Because he got hit hard in the face twice? Was right to call you out as a hater before.


Again, people get hit hard in the face all the time. His face broke twice. Because he's made of glass.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> Again, people get hit hard in the face all the time. His face broke twice. Because he's made of glass.


You realize you are making fun of someone as mr glass over concussions right? Yet another horrible take.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> You realize you are making fun of someone as mr glass over concussions right? Yet another horrible take.


I'm pointing out the established fact that he lacks the resiliency to play a whole NBA season. We have 8 data points out of 8 that prove this.

Next year when he gets hurt again I'm sure you'll call it another freak accident.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> I'm pointing out the established fact that he lacks the resiliency to play a whole NBA season. We have 8 data points out of 8 that prove this.
> 
> Next year when he gets hurt again I'm sure you'll call it another freak accident.


Pray tell how you prepare your face from getting smashed by an elbow and how it relates to being brittle?

Haters gonna hate.

Embiid is injury prone, but this injury has nothing to do with any of that. Your attempt to connect the two is a horrible take.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Pray tell how you prepare your face from getting smashed by an elbow and how it relates to being brittle?


I've already explained this twice, but I'll do it again.

Getting hit in the face is a very common hazard for his job. It happens quite often to pretty much every center in the NBA. The overwhelming majority of NBA centers don't break their face once in their entire careers. Joel Embiid has broken his face twice in a four year span.

This isn't complicated. If his face weren't brittle it wouldn't shatter when he gets hit in it.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> I've already explained this twice, but I'll do it again.
> 
> Getting hit in the face is a very common hazard for his job. It happens quite often to pretty much every center in the NBA. The overwhelming majority of NBA centers don't break their face once in their entire careers. Joel Embiid has broken his face twice in a four year span.
> 
> This isn't complicated. If his face weren't brittle it wouldn't shatter when he gets hit in it.


Is this a joke? Elbow in the face is not a common hazard. That's why they are flagrant fouls. Don't be saying anyone that have their face broken have brittle faces.


----------



## famicommander

FriedTofu said:


> Is this a joke? Elbow in the face is not a common hazard. That's why they are flagrant fouls. Don't be saying anyone that have their face broken have brittle faces.


Do you watch basketball? People get elbowed in the face all the time.

And yes, guys who have their faces broken twice in a four year span have brittle faces.


----------



## Adapting

Embiid is injury prone dude, he always fails when it matters most. That's really all it comes down to.

Maybe he'll get the consolidation MVP prize... although it should go to Jokic.


----------



## FriedTofu

famicommander said:


> Do you watch basketball? People get elbowed in the face all the time.
> 
> And yes, guys who have their faces broken twice in a four year span have brittle faces.


Do you watch basketball? How many elbows to the head per game do you even see? You call it common when it is really not, and definitely not the way it happened in the play that Embiid got hurt with. Usually its a stray elbow fighting over rebounds in the post, not a straight hit from someone going to the rim.

Or someone with bad luck to get hit hard in the face twice in four years.



Adapting said:


> Embiid is injury prone dude, he always fails when it matters most. That's really all it comes down to.
> 
> Maybe he'll get the consolidation MVP prize... although it should go to Jokic.


I don't see how getting hit in the face has and co-relation to being injury prone. Embiid has done pretty well in the playoffs though and his team often fall apart when he is on the bench in past playoffs.

Jokic is probably the MVP based on the unofficial aggregate of voters who declared they votes publicly already.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> I don't see how getting hit in the face has and co-relation to being injury prone. Embiid has done pretty well in the playoffs though and his team often fall apart when he is on the bench in past playoffs.


It's not only about being elbowed in the face, throughout his entire career he's been know for getting hurt... he didn't play his first 2 years his third yea he played 31 games. 19-20 and 20-21 both 51 games. Only playing 60+ twice? this year being the most games he's played. He is injury prone.

I don't doubt his skill at all, he's a top 2 center in the league and yes his team will fall without him on the court which sucks. Harden can't even carry his groceries anymore the dude is done.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That nasal fish faced idiot, Drake, is gonna be all loud mouthed if Philly gets eliminated, just watch.


----------



## FriedTofu

Giannis is insanely good even in an off-shooting night. Bully ball omg.






Warriors stole game 1 behind a Poole party. Almost a 30 points triple double off the bench. I don't know how the Warriors are going to keep the team intact after Poole's rookie contract. Robbed of MIP award this season. Maybe Poole took it personally against Ja.  



Adapting said:


> It's not only about being elbowed in the face, throughout his entire career he's been know for getting hurt... he didn't play his first 2 years his third yea he played 31 games. 19-20 and 20-21 both 51 games. Only playing 60+ twice? this year being the most games he's played. He is injury prone.
> 
> I don't doubt his skill at all, he's a top 2 center in the league and yes his team will fall without him on the court which sucks. Harden can't even carry his groceries anymore the dude is done.


It is about how his injury prone history has nothing to do with him getting hit by the elbow in that play and being out as a result. I mean if he got hurt crashing to the floor or hurt because he was getting gassed over long minutes is one thing, but a normal play of defending the paint? I don't see the correlation and saying this is expected and not bad luck is just hot take nonsense.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Warriors stole game 1 behind a Poole party. Almost a 30 points triple double off the bench. I don't know how the Warriors are going to keep the team intact after Poole's rookie contract. Robbed of MIP award this season. Maybe Poole took it personally against Ja.


Poole wasn't even in the convo for MIP and it was rightfully so because D Murray and D Garland both elevated to all stars.



FriedTofu said:


> is about how his injury prone history has nothing to do with him getting hit by the elbow in that play and being out as a result. I mean if he got hurt crashing to the floor or hurt because he was getting gassed over long minutes is one thing, but a normal play of defending the paint? I don't see the correlation and saying this is expected and not bad luck is just hot take nonsense.


It ain't bad luck, it's actually stupidity. He shouldn't have even been in the game. The 76ers clearly won that game and at that point you're just putting the health of an injury prone player in jeopardy. The other team had nothing to lose of course they're gonna play more aggressive.


----------



## Adapting

Heat torch the 76ers. Harden 5-13, exposed again... this is nothing new. They better pray Embiid can play game 3.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Poole wasn't even in the convo for MIP and it was rightfully so because D Murray and D Garland both elevated to all stars.


Poole went from an afterthought to starter level player on a contender before moving back into a bench role once Klay came back. Murray was already at this level last season (was an injury level replacement i.e. just below all-star level play) but didn't get the opportunity to consistently show it due to his role being different with Derozan in the lineup. Agree with Garland definitely belong in the conversation, I think Rubio's game rubbed of on him into being a much better playmaker.

Morant benefited a lot from Bane's improvement imo. He still plays very similar to his pervious seasons and his numbers got better is more due to his teammates becoming legitimate starting level players. But giving a second year player like Bane the MIP also doesn't feel right.

I would say the argument for Poole is he exceeded pre-season expectations in the role he was going to play for his team way more than the other three.

It ain't bad luck, it's actually stupidity. He shouldn't have even been in the game. The 76ers clearly won that game and at that point you're just putting the health of an injury prone player in jeopardy. The other team had nothing to lose of course they're gonna play more aggressive.
[/QUOTE]
I meant bad luck in getting hit in the face.


----------



## Adapting

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522386772013064192
🤣 🤣


----------



## FriedTofu

Grizz Warriors is turning into WWE with all the sniping about the other team playing dirty.


----------



## famicommander

Jokic wins NBA MVP again.

Consecutive MVP awards, NBA history:
Bill Russell 60-61, 61-62, 62-63
Wilt Chamberlain 65-66, 66-67, 67-68
Kareem Adbul-Jabbar 70-71, 71-72
Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 75-76, 76-77
Moses Malone 81-82, 82-83
Larry Bird 83-84, 84-85, 85-86
Magic Johnson 88-89, 89-90
Michael Jordan 90-91, 91-92
Tim Duncan 01-02, 02-03
Steve Nash 04-05, 05-06
LeBron James 08-09, 09-10
Stephen Curry 14-15, 15-16
Giannis Antetokounmpo 18-19, 19-20
Nikola Jokic 20-21, 21-22


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523643566639108096
Well deserved!


----------



## Adapting

Carrying that team full of role players without the 2nd and 3rd option is an accomplishment in it's own right. Congrats to the back-to-back MVP Jokic!


----------



## ShadowAngel

Jokic shattered all PER records (without even playing a full season) and other stats. A total beast of a player. Absolutely deserved. 
I wish he was on a better team, just so we could see more of him, just like Antetokuonmpo, it's a one of a kind talent - though still hope my Celtics beat the Bucks, as much as i like the guy whose name is so difficult i'm not gonna write a second time (i usually just call him Kumquats, way easier and close enough)


----------



## FriedTofu

Man this version of Harden is no longer an MVP level player. Really thought Embiid and Harden could carry them past the 2nd round finally. Going to be a hard decision for the 76ers to make. Is this just because of poor conditioning/injury or a permanent part of his game due to age?


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Man this version of Harden is no longer an MVP level player. Really thought Embiid and Harden could carry them past the 2nd round finally. Going to be a hard decision for the 76ers to make. Is this just because of poor conditioning/injury or a permanent part of his game due to age?


Harden has always been a fraud in the playoffs nothing new, but yea he's done. He's getting older and his ISO game doesn't work because he's slow and can't hit shots, Harden has 2 decent years left before he's completely irrelevant. There was no chance they were beating the heat. 

I do feel bad for Embiid though, he played his heart out with so many injuries... getting triple teamed every play AND he came second in the MVP race.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Harden has always been a fraud in the playoffs nothing new, but yea he's done. He's getting older and his ISO game doesn't work because he's slow and can't hit shots, Harden has 2 decent years left before he's completely irrelevant. There was no chance they were beating the heat.
> 
> I do feel bad for Embiid though, he played his heart out with so many injuries... getting triple teamed every play AND he came second in the MVP race.


Harden was damn good as the 2nd/3rd option back in his OKC days in the playoffs. He was really good last season as the playmaker on half a leg. I really thought him playing as the primary playmaker/2nd option behind Embiid was perfect for him. But Harden can't even bother to fight for shots after being schemed from shooting. Urgh.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Harden was damn good as the 2nd/3rd option back in his OKC days in the playoffs. He was really good last season as the playmaker on half a leg. I really thought him playing as the primary playmaker/2nd option behind Embiid was perfect for him. But Harden can't even bother to fight for shots after being schemed from shooting. Urgh.


As a 6th man, yea he was. He's shown that he can't be the number 1 option on a championship team during his rocket years. On paper this 76ers team should have been really good, but I mean we all know how playoff Harden is. He also looks scared to shoot and be aggressive these days because everyone keeps calling him out when he shoots poorly.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> As a 6th man, yea he was. He's shown that he can't be the number 1 option on a championship team during his rocket years. On paper this 76ers team should have been really good, but I mean we all know how playoff Harden is. He also looks scared to shoot and be aggressive these days because everyone keeps calling him out when he shoots poorly.


He almost lead his Rockets to beat the most imbalanced team of all time as the only option though. But he still disappeared in too many games.

You probably got it right in him being too scared to shoot nowadays. I think he just has no lift to finish near the rim consistently so if he can't draw fouls he is no threat to score in his drives now. And he was always an average 3 point shooter but scored lots via volume.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> He almost lead his Rockets to beat the most imbalanced team of all time as the only option though. But he still disappeared in too many games.
> 
> You probably got it right in him being too scared to shoot nowadays. I think he just has no lift to finish near the rim consistently so if he can't draw fouls he is no threat to score in his drives now. And he was always an average 3 point shooter but scored lots via volume.


Yea...all that plus, he's not the best on defense. You can probably say he's a defensive liability honestly. But what's gonna happen is they're gonna run it back, probably fire Rivers and use him as a scapegoat, fall next year in the playoffs again next year. then someone is gonna get traded.

What they should have done is not trade for Harden, have him sign when his contract was up (if he still wanted to after leaving the nets) and now this off season they have Ben, Seth, Drummond and could have attempted to trade for Donovan Mitchell because let's face it the Jazz are probably going to trade one of Mitchell or Gobert.

Mitchell and Embiid? and you could have possibly signed Harden? sounds like a squad to me.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Yea...all that plus, he's not the best on defense. You can probably say he's a defensive liability honestly. But what's gonna happen is they're gonna run it back, probably fire Rivers and use him as a scapegoat, fall next year in the playoffs again next year. then someone is gonna get traded.
> 
> What they should have done is not trade for Harden, have him sign when his contract was up (if he still wanted to after leaving the nets) and now this off season they have Ben, Seth, Drummond and could have attempted to trade for Donovan Mitchell because let's face it the Jazz are probably going to trade one of Mitchell or Gobert.
> 
> Mitchell and Embiid? and you could have possibly signed Harden? sounds like a squad to me.


Ben is never going to play for Philly again and Utah is not going to pair Simmons with Gobert.

Trading Ben for Harden was probably the best possible return they could have. Mitchell is an even worse defensive liability, less efficient scoring and none of Harden's playmaking.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Ben is never going to play for Philly again and Utah is not going to pair Simmons with Gobert.
> 
> Trading Ben for Harden was probably the best possible return they could have. Mitchell is an even worse defensive liability, less efficient scoring and none of Harden's playmaking.


Utah probably wouldn't, but they'd give it consideration if they got a shooter like Curry along with Ben in the trade. The Jazz put themselves in a hole with money and have no wiggle room. Regardless, Harden was going to come over in the off season I feel you could have moved Ben and Co. for more insurance around Embiid.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Utah probably wouldn't, but they'd give it consideration if they got a shooter like Curry along with Ben in the trade. The Jazz put themselves in a hole with money and have no wiggle room. Regardless, Harden was going to come over in the off season I feel you could have moved Ben and Co. for more insurance around Embiid.


Nobody is trading their star over Seth Curry as the deciding factor. lol If Utah wanted financial flexibility, Simmons is not the trade. They can just run it back if no trade is good enough for them.

Morey's philosophy was always to get 2 or more stars together and then fill up the roster with shooters. Harden was the biggest available get. It was either Harden or CJ from Portland as the centerpiece of Simmons trade in order to compete this season and next. And CJ is not a star.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Nobody is trading their star over Seth Curry as the deciding factor. lol If Utah wanted financial flexibility, Simmons is not the trade. They can just run it back if no trade is good enough for them.
> 
> Morey's philosophy was always to get 2 or more stars together and then fill up the roster with shooters. Harden was the biggest available get. It was either Harden or CJ from Portland as the centerpiece of Simmons trade in order to compete this season and next. And CJ is not a star.


Mitchell has already been rumored to "like" Atlanta as a destination so we'll see what happens with that. But anyways, Mitchell was just an example... Harden was gonna sign with them in the off season then you can trade Ben for other pieces. Obviously, the love between Morey and Harden forced the trade... I'm willing to guarantee this team won't win a ring.

Embiid's Take on Harden, this is interesting to.


----------



## famicommander

It doesn't matter what the 76ers do. Their franchise is built on a cracked foundation.

Embiid had his healthiest season ever this year despite only playing 68 games, and he still ended up with several severe injuries by the time they got to the playoffs.

He's never going to complete an entire regular season and playoffs without getting hurt. That's the reality of the situation. He's going to be 29 next season and he literally hasn't completed a full season without a major injury since high school. 

This year he had the hand injury, the broken face/concussion, and several minor injuries throughout the year. Before that it was multiple knee surgeries, multiple foot surgeries, another broken face and concussion. Even his only year in college he missed the entire postseason with a broken back. 

They can blame James Harden all they want. Lord knows he played like ass out there, there's no defending him, but Embiid also went out there and shot 7/24, gassed entirely two minutes after halftime, and got completely abused by a smaller team on the offensive glass. And you can't blame a face and thumb injury for him having concrete in his shoes out there tonight. That's just not being in shape. 

And then what does he do after the game? Takes no responsibility. Just throws Harden under the bus. Well guess what? Harden has a 47 million dollar player option. Either he's picking that up or the Sixers are giving him a long term deal. Either way, Embiid is stuck with him so it's probably not the smartest idea to go after him in the media. Embiid did the same thing to Simmons after last playoffs and we all saw how that worked out. Plus we all know Harden is ready and willing to quit on teams that hurt his feelings, so I don't know what Embiid thinks he's accomplishing.


----------



## Adapting

famicommander said:


> It doesn't matter what the 76ers do. Their franchise is built on a cracked foundation.
> 
> Embiid had his healthiest season ever this year despite only playing 68 games, and he still ended up with several severe injuries by the time they got to the playoffs.
> 
> He's never going to complete an entire regular season and playoffs without getting hurt. That's the reality of the situation. He's going to be 29 next season and he literally hasn't completed a full season without a major injury since high school.
> 
> This year he had the hand injury, the broken face/concussion, and several minor injuries throughout the year. Before that it was multiple knee surgeries, multiple foot surgeries, another broken face and concussion. Even his only year in college he missed the entire postseason with a broken back.
> 
> They can blame James Harden all they want. Lord knows he played like ass out there, there's no defending him, but Embiid also went out there and shot 7/24, gassed entirely two minutes after halftime, and got completely abused by a smaller team on the offensive glass. And you can't blame a face and thumb injury for him having concrete in his shoes out there tonight. That's just not being in shape.
> 
> And then what does he do after the game? Takes no responsibility. Just throws Harden under the bus. Well guess what? Harden has a 47 million dollar player option. Either he's picking that up or the Sixers are giving him a long term deal. Either way, Embiid is stuck with him so it's probably not the smartest idea to go after him in the media. Embiid did the same thing to Simmons after last playoffs and we all saw how that worked out. Plus we all know Harden is ready and willing to quit on teams that hurt his feelings, so I don't know what Embiid thinks he's accomplishing.


Yea, he's injury prone but he deserves the respect for playing hurt, I won't take that away. He needs to stop talking to media because it gets worse every time. If next year doesn't go well I could see one of them getting traded... most likely Embiid because who the fuck would want that Harden contract for what they would get from him.


----------



## famicommander

No sympathy for playing hurt. It's literally his job. 

Embiid proved in the postgame pressers two years in a row that he has a loser mentality. He'll never win anything in this league.


----------



## Adapting

famicommander said:


> No sympathy for playing hurt. It's literally his job.
> 
> Embiid proved in the postgame pressers two years in a row that he has a loser mentality. He'll never win anything in this league.


So did Harden, now they can lose together. 🤣


----------



## famicommander

Adapting said:


> So did Harden, now they can lose together. 🤣


We've known that about Harden for years.

Embiid just proved they deserve each other.


----------



## FriedTofu

Giannis is better than all of them anyways. Great game by him and Tatum. Epic physical series going to a game 7. Best series of the 2nd round.

Also Warriors back in the conference finals. Game 6 Klay + Looney's 22 rebounds. Feels weird Warriors are better going big against the younger Grizz. Father time really is undefeated.


----------



## ShadowAngel

FriedTofu said:


> Giannis is better than all of them anyways.


And he is backed by the refs and the NBA who obviously want him as their next poster boy. In game 4 so many offensive fouls got uncalled.
But in all seriousness: The guy is an insane talent and it's just fun watching him.
Still, i hope the Celtics win


----------



## famicommander

Jokic > Giannis and nobody else is even remotely close to those two. It's frankly an embarrassment that Embiid was even put in the conversation with those two guys. Nothing more than a media construct because the networks would rather have a guy in a major market like Philly (6.2M metro population) versus a medium market like Denver (3M) or a small one like Milwaukee (1.5M).


----------



## ShadowAngel

famicommander said:


> Jokic > Giannis


If we were still in a 80's mindset, this could be a new version of Bird vs. Magic, sadly, we're in the age of everybody loves everybody and "it's just a game". 
Thos two are insanely talented and are a joy to watch.


----------



## famicommander

ShadowAngel said:


> If we were still in a 80's mindset, this could be a new version of Bird vs. Magic, sadly, we're in the age of everybody loves everybody and "it's just a game".
> Thos two are insanely talented and are a joy to watch.


In the 80s mindset Giannis and Jokic would both get mugged on both ends of the court, though. Their skills wouldn't shine through as much, though they'd be great in every era.

Embiid would shatter into a million pieces trying to bang with Laimbeer, Issel, Hakeem, and Moses.


----------



## Adapting

famicommander said:


> In the 80s mindset Giannis and Jokic would both get mugged on both ends of the court, though. Their skills wouldn't shine through as much, though they'd be great in every era.
> 
> Embiid would shatter into a million pieces trying to bang with Laimbeer, Issel, Hakeem, and Moses.


Blasphemy. Giannis would easily hold his own.


----------



## famicommander

Adapting said:


> Blasphemy. Giannis would easily hold his own.


I already said both he and Jokic would be greats in any era and I meant that. But neither of them had the mean streak that those 80s big men had. Both guys are incredibly skilled but neither of them are bangers.


----------



## FriedTofu

Er...Giannis play physical as fk and is one of the toughest guys out there. Did you miss his return from a horrific injury like nothing in the finals last year? Jokic is also one of the more physical players too. Really weird take about those two. Especially as both of them saw red in the past and really went at other players physically even in this age of 'hold me back' mentality.


----------



## ShadowAngel

Adapting said:


> Blasphemy. Giannis would easily hold his own.


Physically? No doubt about it
Mentally? That's a different story
It's easy to point toward young people and go "weak" but there's a certain different between players back then and today, be it the work ethic, the mental stability and how they react toward other people. Today everything is about being big friends and big love and big fun. In the 80's? Even for the american market there was a certain hate betwene the big time players (Celtics, Lakers, Bad Boys Pistons and the Jordan-led Bulls), i don't know if any modern day player could sustain all the pressure, trash talk from everywhere over a season. If Giannis failed to produce, Bird, Jordan, Barkley, Rodman and others would remind him time and time agan.


----------



## FriedTofu

ShadowAngel said:


> Physically? No doubt about it
> Mentally? That's a different story
> It's easy to point toward young people and go "weak" but there's a certain different between players back then and today, be it the work ethic, the mental stability and how they react toward other people. Today everything is about being big friends and big love and big fun. In the 80's? Even for the american market there was a certain hate betwene the big time players (Celtics, Lakers, Bad Boys Pistons and the Jordan-led Bulls), i don't know if any modern day player could sustain all the pressure, trash talk from everywhere over a season. If Giannis failed to produce, Bird, Jordan, Barkley, Rodman and others would remind him time and time agan.


Dude...Jordan and Barkley were best buds during their playing days.

Giannis is one of the few modern players that don't like to train with other top players in the off season. Probably because he didn't grow up in the AAU culture like most other modern NBA players. Jokic and Giannis are probably the two worst players to use as examples for this hot take of yours. They don't care much about the circus around the NBA and just play ball and go home. Just because they don't hate each other off the court doesn't mean players today aren't just as competitive on the court.


----------



## FriedTofu

WTF

Looking at the boxscore of Suns Mavs. Mavs annihilated the Suns. Jason Kidd is making me eat crow for making fun of him as a coach. Maybe he was the secret sauce of the Lakers championship all along. Luka is Harden with the clutch mentality. So irritatingly good and bad at the same time. He can miss 5 free throws and then make 6 ridiculous threes. Miss 8 threes the next game but still get a triple double to get a win. lol.

Luka and Tatum MVP seasons coming up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Someone get body bags, Suns got murdered.


----------



## FriedTofu

CP3 lost all his powers after turning 37.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> CP3 lost all his powers after turning 37.


He aint no Lebron.


----------



## Sad Panda

Luka was a young LeBron last night. A complete matchup nightmare matchup no matter who was on him. Dude backed down DeAndre Ayton! This man had the most prolific Euroleague career at the age of 18. Was disrespected and not taken first overall because there’s still a stigma with European players and he’s been putting the league on notice ever since. This is a generational player. Dominating the best team in the league and winning a game 7 at their place at the age of 23… insane.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> He aint no Lebron.


The weird thing was CP3 was playing well in the playoffs this season before his birthday. Had that great closing game in the first round too.


----------



## Adapting

Rondo threatening his 2 children and mother with a gun most definitely not a good look...


----------



## FriedTofu

Rondo sounds like he had roid rage.


----------



## FriedTofu

CP3 slander going over the line after that collapse. Booker and Ayton escaping scrutiny as the young core that didn't show up in game 7. Booker/Ayton/Bridges core suddenly don't seem very balanced if CP3 is out of the equation. Don't think the Suns are going to match max offers for Ayton to run it back again at this rate.


----------



## ShadowAngel

Still surprised the Bucks fell apart like that in Game 7, especially after the first quarter. I'm happy though with that. Can't wait to see how the games against Miami go. Celtics in 6 i'd say.
Same with the Suns


----------



## Joel Anthony

You know what time it is


----------



## famicommander

Luka "JR Smith" Doncic tonight:
6/18 shooting
7 turnovers
-30


----------



## Adapting

Not sure what it is, but I don't find watching the Mavericks "fun". Watching the Suns vs Warriors would have been infinitely more entertaining... but they didn't get the job done.

Hoping the Heat win the title.


----------



## FriedTofu

Celtics still the team to beat when healthy.


----------



## FriedTofu

What a comeback by the Warriors in game 2!

Mavs should have been up by at least 20+ in the 2nd Q and definitely more than 14 by the half but the refs kept the Warriors in the game. Live by the 3, die by the 3. Mavs couldn't score in the 3rd once the 3s stop falling. Once the Warriors realize the Mavs have no rim protection, it was attack, attack, attack after half time. Warriors guards kept attacking the paint it was crazy. Incredible to watch. Looney > Ayton at punishing small ball is something I did not expect. 

Luka hitting crazy 3s to reply to every Warriors momentum basket is insane too. That 3 to end the half was cold blooded after Warriors scored 5 quick points. Mavs really need a third guy other than Luka and Brunson to not just be a catch and shoot guy. Dinwiddie need to step it up at home.


----------



## famicommander

Mavs scored plenty of points. The problem was in the final 9:30 of the game, the Warriors scored on every single possession except:
-A missed Draymond Green 3 pointer (Mavs rebound)
-A Steph Curry turnover
-Shot clock violation on the final possession as they were running out the clock

That's it. The Mavericks defense is pathetic and they're never going to win playing like that.


----------



## FriedTofu

Gutsy win by the Heat without Butler in the 2nd half. Still think the Celtics are the better team though.


----------



## FriedTofu

Luka, Brunson, and Dinwiddie showed up and Mavs still lost at home. Shame Porzingis didn't work out for them because in theory he provide the rim protection they desperately need in this series.

And OMG that Wiggins dunk on Luka is going to be in playoffs highlights forever.


----------



## Sad Panda

I think you can make a real case that the Mavs roster is one of the worst, talent wise in western conference finals history. What Kidd did is amazing, and it really speaks volumes to the brilliance of Luka Doncic. We’re just up against a team that has 3 hall of fame players, and 2 high end players (Wiggins, Pool) that are playing at high levels.

This was an amazing season for the Mavs, and it sets a bench mark for them moving forward. This is going to be a pivotal off-season for the team.


----------



## Adapting

What a shame. Would have much rather watched the suns vs warriors.


----------



## FriedTofu

Jimmy Buckets came to play. 47pts, 9 rebounds, 8 assists.


----------



## famicommander

Mr Glass Joel Embiid had surgery on both hands. The right hand surgery was expected but they discovered he needed left hand surgery too.


----------



## ShadowAngel

Still amazed the Celtics pulled through after blowing the lead in the first quarter and especially with Smart (most misleading name ever?) taking all those bad shots. 
Also it was just great how Butler stepped up and took over for the Heat, the last 2 games were great performances. 

The Finals will be interesting, i don't think the Warriors will have it as easy as most people seem to expect. 
Also: Fuck Time Zones, games on the West Coast are a nightmare for us here in Europe, the first game starts at 3 in the morning


----------



## AliFrazier100

Game 5 tonight. I want the Warriors to win this series. When Durant won those two championships, some people began overrating him, like he's top 10 all time.


----------



## FriedTofu

Strange game 5. Steph had his worst game of the series but the Warriors won. Both teams kept missing 3s in the first half. Warriors who dominated the 3rd quarters in earlier games lost the 3rd quarter. Curry went 0-9 at threes and even missed a technical FT. Tatum missing free throws. Poole's buzzer beater heave at the end of the 3rd was definitely a morale crushing shot for the Celtics not going into the final quarter with the lead after that 3rd quarter beatdown.


----------



## FriedTofu

WARRIORS NBA CHAMPS! Curry is just awesome man. Game's over when Draymond is making jumpshots. Klay having a terrible offensive game but still committed to playing defense. Wiggins proved he can be a 2nd best player in a finals if Curry is the best player! Exciting to see how Kuminga, Moody and Wisemam fits into the rotation next season! Three more young guys to run the other team off the court.

Weird series and weird game 6 with wild double digit runs by both teams. Those bench line ups in the 2Q killed the Celtics. Both teams depend so much on their defense to generate offence it was painful to watch some of their possessions. The Jays need to get better at dribbling the ball. Tatum quietly escaping criticism for underperforming at the biggest stage of them all as 1st team all NBA. Derrick White and Marcus Smart shouldn't be more trusted dribble penetration threats than either of the Js. 36 years old Al Horford shouldn't be wanting it more than your star player out there.


----------



## Adapting

One of the most boring playoffs of all time.


----------



## FriedTofu

Eh we had the coming out party of Luka and Tatum (before he went AWOL in the finals). Great individual games from superstars. Suns and Warriors suffering historic losses in the 2nd round. Tatum vs Giannis game 6. Steph game 4 in the finals. Nets being the only team being swept.

Far from boring.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538242688654385153
That must be some after party for him to turn down a head coach gig after winning the championship.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542580983739858944
KD really choose Kyrie over Harden and then bailed half a year later.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Sports media has been talking about a KD-Kyrie trade package to the Lakers, and quite honestly, the only people that would benefit from it is all the sports media and their ratings.


----------



## FriedTofu

American_Nightmare said:


> Sports media has been talking about a KD-Kyrie trade package to the Lakers, and quite honestly, the only people that would benefit from it is all the sports media and their ratings.


The Lakers have nothing to trade for both. Heck no team have enough to trade for both without upsetting their current best players if the trade proposal fails.

KD and Kyrie have to be the most delusional star players playing GM ever. These two are the ones that got Deandre Jordan paid and playing starting C over Jarrett Allen. After DJ have been shit for two other teams after leaving the Clippers. Curry and Lebron created these two monsters.


----------



## FriedTofu

Rudy Gobert traded to the Timberwolves for 5 players and 4 first round picks, 3 of them unprotected. One of the players traded in the deal is this year's first round pick. So essentially traded for 5 first round picks. Oh I think there is a pick swap too. WTF! And the feeling was Rudy's contract would be difficult to move, NBA trade season is wild.


----------



## ShadowAngel

FriedTofu said:


> The Lakers have nothing to trade for both.


The rumour is just Irving and it involves Westbrook, Tucker and a 2027 pick. I can see LeBron wanting his buddy back, especially after the super team last year didn't work.

Durant just wants to get away from Brooklyn and seemingly the Suns are his destination, as rumours go.
Imagine if he goes back to the Warriors, the meltdown everywhere from realgm to social media would be one for the ages


----------



## FriedTofu

ShadowAngel said:


> The rumour is just Irving and it involves Westbrook, Tucker and a 2027 pick. I can see LeBron wanting his buddy back, especially after the super team last year didn't work.
> 
> Durant just wants to get away from Brooklyn and seemingly the Suns are his destination, as rumours go.
> Imagine if he goes back to the Warriors, the meltdown everywhere from realgm to social media would be one for the ages


Westbrook by himself would require a pick to get rid off. Tucker by himself is not a good trade for one year left of Kyrie imo. Nets is gaining nothing from this, especially if they have to pair Westbrook and Simmons on the same team while increasing the payroll.


----------



## famicommander

Nuggets are vastly improved.

Last year's squad:
Jokic/Cousins/Nnaji
Green/Green/Cancar
Gordon/Rivers
Barton/Forbes/Reed (two way)
Morris/Hyland/Campazzo/Howard (two way)
injured all year: Murray, Porter

This year's squad
Jokic/Nnaji/Jordan
Gordon/Green/Cancar
Porter/Reed/Watson (rookie)
Pope/Brown/Braun (rookie)/Gillespie (rookie, two way)
Murray/Hyland/Smith

With one two way spot still to be filled. 

Cancar isn't signed yet but the Nugs sent him a qualifying offer so he's likely back.

Losing Cousins hurts but they vastly improved 3/5 starting positions, their sixth man (Hyland) is no longer a rookie, Jeff Green goes from starting PF to the 12th man on the bench, Campazzo (worst rotation player in the NBA last year by a lot, statistically) is replaced by the vet Ish Smith. And in the playoffs their obvious glaring weakness was the lack of perimeter defense, so they went out and got four guys (Pope, Brown, Braun, and bringing Reed to the full time roster) that are all better than any of their perimeter defenders from the playoff roster last year.

They might need to cut Jordan to get a true #2 center at some point in the season, depending on how Zeke Nnaji looks.

But their three point shooting, their perimeter defense, and their overall scoring ability is orders of magnitude better than last year.

Jeff Green going from a starter to likely out of the rotation over the summer really says it all.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

The Knicks' brass is ridiculous. First, they don't want to include Quinten Grimes, a promising young player in the Donovan Mitchell trade, now we hear they don't want to give up w/ an expiring contract like Derrick Rose. Do the knicks think they can get Donovan Mitchell for scrapes?!?! I hope Hornets put together a decent offer so the NY media can obliterate them. The Hornets don't have as much draft quantity as the Knicks, but the quality might be better down the road.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Donovan Mitchell traded to the CAVS!!! Good deal for the Jazz. The Knicks had their chance, but they low-balled Danny Ainge. Now they'll be stuck in mediocrity for a bit longer


----------



## FriedTofu

Knicks dodged a bullet. No way a Brunson Mitchell backcourt is going to move the needle above mediocrity. Garland and Mitchell faces similar problems on the defensive end but the Cavs at least have good defensive frontcourt players to soften the blow. Also the Cavs are willing to overpay because they think they have core pieces for a good team in Garland, Allen and Mobley. Knicks have no one who is ready yet. Brunson is too similar, RJ is still a work in progress and Toppin doesn't factor into being a top 3 guy on a contender.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

FriedTofu said:


> Knicks dodged a bullet. No way a Brunson Mitchell backcourt is going to move the needle above mediocrity.


Mitchell would've been the first step for the Knicks. Get a star in his prime 1st so they can recruit more stars. Getting a young, exciting, super high character stud like Mitchell, who wants to be in NY cannot be undervalued


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572949584837767173
This past week of the offseason has been wild. First Sarver selling his share in the Suns over past behavior, then Anthony Edwards got dinged over a homophobic IG story, and now Ime getting into horny jail.


----------



## abraham lincoln

why is udoka suspended if it was consensual?


----------



## famicommander

abraham lincoln said:


> why is udoka suspended if it was consensual?


1. Regardless of consent, it's against team policy for someone in a position of power to date their subordinates 
2. It may not have been as consensual as first reported
3. There may have been multiple women 

We're still waiting for more details but all indications are it's much worse than originally thought.


----------



## abraham lincoln

famicommander said:


> 1. Regardless of consent, it's against team policy for someone in a position of power to date their subordinates
> 2. It may not have been as consensual as first reported
> 3. There may have been multiple women
> 
> We're still waiting for more details but all indications are it's much worse than originally thought.


thanks


----------



## Adapting

Draymond is another breed of stupid:


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Draymond is another breed of stupid:


Most of the NBA are. After years of talking about accountability for police brutality, they came out bitching about the leaker instead of Green suckerpunching his own teammate. Most of them are acting like bad cops protecting their own instead of holding their own accountable by saying 'this is what happens all the time'. As if they can't be better.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Most of the NBA are. After years of talking about accountability for police brutality, they came out bitching about the leaker instead of Green suckerpunching his own teammate. Most of them are acting like bad cops protecting their own instead of holding their own accountable by saying 'this is what happens all the time'. As if they can't be better.


That was a knockout punch you don't do that to a teammate. That's wild.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> That was a knockout punch you don't do that to a teammate. That's wild.


I think the NBA community was referring to fights breaking out in practice. Like Jordan punching Steve Kerr or Bobby Portis punching Mirotic. As if they can't be better and hold those who threw hands more accountable than in the past. Two-face players and fandom hyper-focusing on the leaker instead of Green's actions and smear attempt before the video leak pisses me off.

And even before the leak, Klutch doing character assassination to do PR for Draymond.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577846177793380352


----------



## Adapting

2K updated their face scan 😂


----------



## Adapting

Ex-NBA Star Ben Gordon Arrested, Allegedly Hit 10-Year-Old Son At Airport


Ex-NBA player was arrested at an airport on Monday after allegedly hitting his 10-year-old son.




www.tmz.com





Yikes.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581409989398183938
These numbers are crazy when put into this perspective.






Not sure Poole is worth this contract. But Tyler Herro got something similar so I guess that is the market rate. Off the bench scoring guards that can't defend almost never work out after getting paid.


----------



## Adapting

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582494059469279232


----------



## Adapting

I don't understand how you expect to win games when you got nobody else aside from Bron, AD, Russ making a shot? Granted AD was 10 for 22 which was terrible and Bron was 3 - 10 from 3 which isn't his by far... Russ looked like the best Laker on the court yesterday which is crazy. This roster is terribly constructed you don't have enough shooters around Bron and Russ to make this work. Just looking at the Warriors +/- in comparison to the Lakers is crazy, you can straight up determine the score.


----------



## FriedTofu

The Lakers built their teams on the assumption bubble AD was real. AD has sneakily been one of the worst shooters in the whole league since then. When two of your big 3 are not good shooters, let alone 3 point shooters, and the last guy is Lebron, it is a problem.

Also the 76ers making me look like a fool again for thinking they would be a dark horse contender. Losing to the tanking Spurs at home to start 0-3. Losing the first two games to other good teams is understandable but this is just lack of effort and focus thinking they can coast after losing two hard fought games.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Also the 76ers making me look like a fool again for thinking they would be a dark horse contender.


If the goal is force D'toni in as coach and Doc out then this is working as planned.


----------



## troyag93

FriedTofu said:


> Also the 76ers making me look like a fool again for thinking they would be a dark horse contender. Losing to the tanking Spurs at home to start 0-3. Losing the first two games to other good teams is understandable but this is just lack of effort and focus thinking they can coast after losing two hard fought games.


Firing Doc would be great. Look at the Phillies. 7 games under .500 in June and now boom! World Series

Doc won one Title in 07 with 3 Hall Of Famers and people look at him like a Basketball god. Get rid of that motherfucker.

Also AD is the most overrated player in sports history. Made the All Time 75 Year Anniversary Team. What a fucking joke. Spent 8 years in New Orleans sucking. Had 1 good postseason thanks to a Covid Year and is always injured. He’s not even the best or runner up for the best Center in Basketball.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> If the goal is force D'toni in as coach and Doc out then this is working as planned.


Too bad Morey is in love with Doc for some weird reason.



troyag93 said:


> Firing Doc would be great. Look at the Phillies. 7 games under .500 in June and now boom! World Series
> 
> Doc won one Title in 07 with 3 Hall Of Famers and people look at him like a Basketball god. Get rid of that motherfucker.
> 
> Also AD is the most overrated player in sports history. Made the All Time 75 Year Anniversary Team. What a fucking joke. Spent 8 years in New Orleans sucking. Had 1 good postseason thanks to a Covid Year and is always injured. He’s not even the best or runner up for the best Center in Basketball.


That Celtics team also took the most number of games to win. Doc's a good coach at coaching up role players to win enough games. The problem is he has trust issues with the same role players and is stubborn to a fault in not rotating out underperforming players. Doc's teams punch above their weight when they are the underdogs, but underperform when expectations are high. Seems like he is a coach that allows the talent to decide games and is at a lost when an opponent found a way to neutralize the talent.

Dwight was robbed of a spot by AD because AD played a crucial role in helping the Lakers win their most recent championship. Heck they were on the same winning team that season. Lakers media bias is real.


----------



## CivilMan61

Ja Morant is a monster!!


----------



## FriedTofu

Ant Simons finally got his shots to fall and it was glorious. Blazers with the hot start is a nice surprise.


----------



## Adapting

The Grizzles are gonna be an issue for a very long time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584763805292060676


----------



## FriedTofu

Still skeptical over Brunson but he has been playing well and the Knicks are at least beating the bottom tier teams they are expected to win against. A more challenging schedule coming up and they might go winless the next 5 or 6 games so they needed these early wins.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

The Utah Jazz, 100% made the right call trading all-stars D. Mitchell & Gobert; No matter what their record ends up. Their energy level, the passion, the way they pass & share the ball is so easy to root for


----------



## FriedTofu

The Jazz wants to tank so I'm not sure the current run is what they were aiming for.  But it is surprising that the team and the players they traded away all doing well to start the season. Mitchell, Gobert, Bogdanovic are all playing huge roles for their new teams.

Also Nets sacked Nash and is looking at hiring Ime. Kyrie isn't a big enough PR headache for them? Now the Nets is rehiring a sexual harasser as a coach too.  The league being silent on Kyrie's promotion of a black supremacy antisemitism movie is pretty disappointing. Seems like the players only care about social justice when it affects black people. Nets fans have to hate how this super team turned out after they got KD, Kyrie and Harden all those years ago.


----------



## FriedTofu

Westbrook from the bench looking like a solution Lakers have been looking for. Warriors have a rough start to the season, losing 3 in a row now. Klay looks horrible and Poole seems like an overpaid ball carrying fraud, but the Warriors still need his scoring because nobody else can score consistently besides Curry and Wiggins.

Giannis racking up Ws in the Bucks perfect start WITHOUT Middleton. Clear MVP frontrunner based on form but it will be hard for him win another due to voter fatigue. Mitchell might get a shot if he keep playing well and Cavs keep winning. Still skeptical of the backcourt of Mitchell and Garland defensively based on their NBA history. But Mitchell was drafted for his defense so maybe he can unlock that to make it work.


----------



## CivilMan61

James Harden out for a month with a foot injury. Sucks for Philly big time.


----------



## FriedTofu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588315940910903296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588316518860963841
Finally. Kyrie is too stubborn to back down. And also too stupid to do the PR thing to sweep this under the rug. The sad thing is this episode exposes the black supremacy views of many players in the league by not coming out to condemn Kyrie.


----------



## famicommander

CivilMan61 said:


> James Harden out for a month with a foot injury. Sucks for Philly big time.


It doesn't really matter. Embiid has already missed 4/10 games with a knee injury and a non-COVID illness and history says he'll likely miss many, many more games for many, many more reasons. Harden is nothing more than a washed up sidekick at this point and he'll likely come back 35 pounds overweight like he usually does.

The Sixers are just wasting time. They need to trade Embiid now while people still think he's good. He literally hasn't had a fully healthy season since his junior year in high school and he's only getting older. Dump him now, wait out Harden's deal, and build the team around Maxey.


----------



## FriedTofu

The tanking Jazz are 7-3 while the defending champs Warriors are 3-7.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> The tanking Jazz are 7-3 while the defending champs Warriors are 3-7.


Bucks are 8-0. Giannis looking for that MVP.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Bucks are 8-0. Giannis looking for that MVP.


Bucks are doing it without Middleton and a couple of bench pieces too. Brook Lopez having a resurgence start of the season.


----------



## CivilMan61

In fantasy I traded Evan Mobley and Tyler Herro to get Anthony Davis and Keegan Murray.


----------



## Adapting

CivilMan61 said:


> In fantasy I traded Evan Mobley and Tyler Herro to get Anthony Davis and Keegan Murray.


Sounds you scammed him if you ask me. AD is returning 1st round value.


----------



## CivilMan61

Adapting said:


> Sounds you scammed him if you ask me. AD is returning 1st round value.


He sent the trade to me for some reason.


----------



## Victor Chaos

FriedTofu said:


> The tanking Jazz are 7-3 while the defending champs Warriors are 3-7.


Tbh I never thought the Jazz were going to awful and thought they were going to be better than people think (but not nearly as good as they have started of course) because they have too many proven guys who can play (minus Talen Horton-Tucker because he sucks). If they had a roster like the Spurs, Rockets, OKC, or the Magic I would think the Jazz were going to suck. But of course I could still be wrong.


----------



## CivilMan61

I like Luka Doncic.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bucks are starting the season strong.


----------



## FriedTofu

Victor Chaos said:


> Tbh I never thought the Jazz were going to awful and thought they were going to be better than people think (but not nearly as good as they have started of course) because they have too many proven guys who can play (minus Talen Horton-Tucker because he sucks). If they had a roster like the Spurs, Rockets, OKC, or the Magic I would think the Jazz were going to suck. But of course I could still be wrong.


They were going with a starting lineup with Clarkson and Olynyk who are career bench players. Nobody thought Vanderbiit would add a 3 point shot to not be limited on offense. And nobody expected Lauri to make the leap to being the two-way star player of a team. They were built to be an offense first team that will pad the stats of the players they want as trade bait. Just somehow the coach is making the team good enough on defense for the personnel they have to win many games.


----------



## Adapting

RIP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589806158650298368


----------



## CivilMan61

Chris Paul is injured sadly.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

The Utah Jazz sit a TOP of the Western Conference!
I attribute that the most to coach Will Hardy. They have some quality young vet players, but a bunch of them are not known as passers; Not just assists, passing in general lol. Before this season, often when Clarkson, Sexton, Beasley, THT gets the ball, they usually put it up. Somehow Hardy got all of them to play for each other & in such a short time is quite amazing. The Bulls were just not patient enough w/ Lauri Markkanen & gave up on him too quickly.


Adapting said:


> RIP


I guess D.Howard still loves to play ball. He has an open invitation to sign w/ nxt/wwe from Triple H


----------



## FriedTofu

Bucks finally lost. Hawks were incredible in the 2nd half. Who needs Trae Young when Murray is enough?  

Also RIP clippers season. Kawhi is out indefinitely.



SpamuraiWarrior said:


> The Bulls were just not patient enough w/ Lauri Markkanen & gave up on him too quickly.


Lauri was projected to be a PF/small ball C who was forced into playing SF in Cleveland and that somehow unlocked his game against all logic. Nobody was going to play a 7 footer who rely on scoring on the inside, who isn't the fastest, and not really a playmaker at the wings and thinking that was his best position. But somehow the change in position gave him confidence to do whatever the fk he is doing since last season.


----------



## FriedTofu

Another win for the Jazz. Should the Jazz just go all in and trade for a superstar to contend this season?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Since I was a kid my favorite teams, The Bucks and The Jazz.....

Living my best NBA life right now.

I do think the Bucks are the best team in the NBA right now.


----------



## Top bins

Die hard Celtics fan here. I'm hoping Rob Williams gets healthy and I think we might win the chip if he does.


----------



## FriedTofu

I kinda fear Bucks are peaking too early but then I remember they still have Middleton to return so that should keep them motivated to reintegrate him back into the lineup.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> I kinda fear Bucks are peaking too early but then I remember they still have Middleton to return so that should keep them motivated to reintegrate him back into the lineup.


and Giannis didn't play today.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

The genius (or luck) of Danny Ainge continues... The T-Wolves r imploding & the Jazz control their draft picks for yearS.
Also, the Pelicans control the Lakers pick this year which is looking mighty tasty


----------



## FriedTofu

I think the thinking behind the Twolves trade is Gobert is an upgraded version of Vanderbilt in their best lineups and moving Edward to SG so he can play less minutes as an undersized SF. The problem is Russell and Edwards have been shit in the backcourt without Beverly this season. There is no spacing in their line up and the lane is clogged up by two 7 footers.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

A framework of Anthony Davis + Russell Westbrook's contract for Kyrie Irving & Ben Simmons is a good deal for both parties


----------



## FriedTofu

Steph Curry can't carry these Warriors playing like crap. Warriors are really missing GP2 and Otto Porter to change the pace of game with a different looking lineup if plan A isn't working.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Steph Curry can't carry these Warriors playing like crap. Warriors are really missing GP2 and Otto Porter to change the pace of game with a different looking lineup if plan A isn't working.


Klay is a shell of his old self and Poole isn't playing like he's worth 140million.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> Klay is a shell of his old self and Poole isn't playing like he's worth 140million.


It is a mess. Klay need to let his ego go and stop jacking up shots.


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> It is a mess. Klay need to let his ego go and stop jacking up shots.


It's also pathetic how he uses the rings he has to trash talk for how trash his play has been. He would have none without Curry lmao.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

^Klay would still be a multiple All-Star & make some All-NBA teams if he was drafted somewhere else bc he's also a very good defender (in his prime) along w/ being an elite shooter. I'm not sure Draymond would make many All-Star teams if he was drafted someplace else. He needs to be in a team w/ very good shooters (to compensate for his lack of shooting), have a coach smart enough to play him at Center a lot of the time, & also win. Maybe 1 time All-Star by luck or injury replacement


----------



## FriedTofu

I don't know about that. Curry and Draymond masked a lot of Klay's weaknesses as a ball handler and playmaker. Those are the type of skills that get guards into all star and all nba. Especially as they played in a very guard heavy era. Mike Conley never getting any nod before being an all star injury replacement late in his career well past his prime. And Conley has proven he can carry his team during his prime. But similarly, Klay makes up for a lot of Draymond's weakness of not being able to score consistently. I think the big 3 of the Warriors are just unique in that their individual flaws are more than made up by the other two.

Also glad that Giannis didn't turn heel with the ladder fiasco. Turns out Harrell instigated the whole mess and Giannis let his emotion get the better of him. 76ers sure are petty fk bitches to not even let a 2 time MVP practice shooting after a regular season game.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

I agree w/ the rumors; The Jazz should just keep Markkanen + Clarkson & trade everybody else for future draft picks.


----------



## FriedTofu

Klay is back. Warriors winning again. Turns out the 2nd unit was so trash they needed Draymond to anchor it.


----------



## FriedTofu

Great comeback. Great pass, great winner. But that was such a blatant carry by Haliburton.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Why is there chatter/trade discussions centered around moving A.Davis back to PF? He's clearly best at Center & should be playing there all the time. The Lakers should prioritize getting a 3&D wing; Not the M.Turner/ B.Hield or N.Vucevic/D.Derozan trade rumor packages


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bucks win in Dallas in spite of Giannis fouling out early.


----------



## FriedTofu

Loving the Pelicans and Zion season so far. The dunks make the highlights but his soft touch around the basket to score at will is incredible to watch for someone his size. Zion for MVP?



Ghost Lantern said:


> Bucks win in Dallas in spite of Giannis fouling out early.


You jinxed their next game with this post.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Damn, the Magic beat the Celtics in back to back games


----------



## famicommander

40 points, 27 rebounds, 10 assists for Jokic tonight.

The only other man in NBA history to match or exceed those numbers was Wilt Chamberlain, who last did it in 1968.


----------



## famicommander

Aaron Gordon going to jail for murder after this one


----------



## Victor Chaos

Last week Luka went for 60pts 21rebs 10ast

This week Donovan Mitchell goes for 71pts 11ast 8reb

DAMN!!


----------



## CivilMan61

Michael Jordan the goat over LeBron


----------

